# The Louboutin Catwalk! Show us your Outfit Pics!



## Swanky

Strut your stuff here! 
Post photos of your CL's in action, show us what you're wearing them with or which bags/accessories your wearing them with!


----------



## Elsie87

Fun thread! 


Here are some bags I wear my CLs with:


_Turq suede VPs with metallic turq Chanel flap_








_Turq suede VPs with Balenciaga floral City_







_Blue Glittart VPs with Balenciaga floral City_







_Black nappa Lillians with black Balenciaga City_







_Black patent Wallis 85mm with Dior Gaucho patent croc tote_


----------



## rdgldy

That turquoise flap is TDF!!!  Your combinations are exquisite.


----------



## brintee

OH MY! The turquoise is VPs are stunning! And I love the combos!


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE that flap!  TDF!!!


Should we have this strictly for when they're actually on you though?  That's what a catwalk is{?}
This thread replaces the CL's in action and CL outfits threads.


----------



## meggyg8r

Swanky, I think we should keep it to modeling shots too. No offense to anyone, but I think they are a lot more interesting when shown on a person!

The non-modeling shots are probably good for this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/match-your-cls-to-your-accessories-498689.html


----------



## tresjoliex

Yes, I agree, modeling.


----------



## rdgldy

I agree-modeling shots only.


----------



## Elsie87

Ok, sorry about that!


Thanks for the compliments, ladies!


----------



## madamelizaking

me - forver 21 top
         J brand wounded knee skinny jeans
         Navy Suede Declic
 Baby Z- Juicy couture romper
             Koala Silver slippers
Please excuse the dirty mirror and blurry image


----------



## meggyg8r

Elsie87 said:


> Ok, sorry about that!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, ladies!


 
Don't be sorry, I loved your pics


----------



## meggyg8r

*Liza*, baby Z is definitely my favorite accessory of yours!


----------



## madamelizaking

me too  she needs loubies!!!


----------



## brintee

Awww what a cute pic *liza*! I love those declics!


----------



## hya_been

*Elsie* I love the colours the blue glittart and suede VPs are gorgeous!  There's an accessories thread too, I'm sure no one'll mind if you repost your pictures over there!http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/match-your-cls-to-your-accessories-498689.html

*Madame* she looks like she's having the time of her life and I love the declics!


----------



## cllover

*Elsie*, I love the turquoise suede VPs - one of my fav CL colors ever!!!  And they look fantastic with the Bal Floral City!

*Liza*, great picture - adorable!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Liza:* You have 2 things that I adore:  Declics and Baby Z!  She is just too adorable for words!


----------



## dreachick2384

Liza, great pic! You two are adorable!


----------



## belairprincess

Ohhhhh my gosh. I totally melted. I love it!!! I think Z needs her own thread of fabulousness.


----------



## Lec8504

I'm bored so I thought I would post this...not sure I've posted this before in the CL forum..but this is kind of old (a couple of months ago) when the tpf HL girls had a meet.  Of course we mostly paired our HLs up with CLs  







lvpiggy - python VPs (?)
catepillar - triclos
luxlover - insectika (?)
me- decolette
k- sorry i forgot your tpf name :/
ahleah- was wearing some fab MJs

I'll get some actual day to day modeling shots later on hehe
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/scarlet1980/group.jpg


----------



## CCKL

Liza - Baby Z is adorable!!


----------



## Lec8504

Madame- I love your outfit...makes me want to try J Brands again..and your baby is just way too cute


----------



## madamelizaking

Thanks girls so much  She's my BEST accessory by far!!! lol 
*Lec8504-* you NEED to!! they're my FAVORITE brand now!!

Hl + CL =  !!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Liza, you look great and your DD is adorable.
I wore geranium suede rolande boucle the other day with a white linen dress


----------



## rdgldy

*kamilla*, great look!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Everyone is looking FABULOUS!!!

*Kamilla* I'm so glad you're posting your outfit pics again! You look great!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *kamilla*! the geranium suede is so pretty. imagine a declic in that color suede!

*Lec *- thanks for sharing that cute picture! you ladies are looking fab in your HLs!


----------



## belairprincess

*Kamilla* you look so pretty! I think *Surly* is on to something with the geranium declics...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> gorgeous, *kamilla*! the geranium suede is so pretty. imagine a declic in that color suede!
> 
> *Lec *- thanks for sharing that cute picture! you ladies are looking fab in your HLs!


 
SO???


----------



## mal

*Kamilla* I love the whiteness of that dress with the geranium suede- beautiful.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you girls! 


*Lec, Kamilla*: You look amazing!!!!


----------



## brintee

*lec & kamilla*, you ladies look gorgeous!


----------



## japskivt

Lec, Kamilla and Liza - WOW!


----------



## japskivt

Black DVF Arista Top 
White Paige Melrose Jeans
Black Architecks


(pardon the bad pictures!) It seems most photos of me never have my feet in them.


----------



## meggyg8r

Aww, jap, I love your mini accessory too!  Cute outfit!


----------



## japskivt

meggyg8r said:


> Aww, jap, I love your mini accessory too!  Cute outfit!




Haha... Thanks Meggy! I have another mini accessory as well, he was sleeping in the stroller that night! She is definitely following in Mommy's footsteps!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Kamilla, Lec and Jap:*  the outfits!


----------



## brintee

cute *jap*! I love the black and white!


----------



## evanescent

oops! i should've posted my outfit pic here. am a little bit slow with the forum changes!

*lec*, that is a great pic! all of you ladies look great in your HL!!

*kamilla*, cute outfit! the geranium rolande boucle looks so happy. 

*liza *and *japskivt*, you ladies look amazing!!!


----------



## cllover

*Lec*, you all look fantastic in your HLs and CLs!

*Kamilla*, the rolande boucles look really cute with that dress!

*japskivt*, what a cute pic - your daughter is adorable


----------



## rdgldy

*jap*, so cute!!


----------



## lilmissb

Great thread!

Elise wow that flap is TDF! Gorgeous colour 

*Liza* you look fab but you can't compete with baby Z! 

*Lec* I've always loved that pic.

*Kam* that's a gorgey combo!

Cute pic *jap!* That tears it, I need white jeans too. And I'm coming into summer too. I need to get rid of my winter gut first though! LOL


----------



## Kamilla850

:urock: Thank you ladies!  I am still so shocked at how comfy the rolande boucle are, I walked around the city all day and then went out at night in them and felt fine, even after 10+ hours


----------



## adeana

WOW!  *Kamilla, Lec,* and *Jap* you ladies look amazing!


----------



## Swanky

love your DD's dress japs! My DD has it too!!


----------



## MichelleD

Kamilla850 said:


> :urock: Thank you ladies!  I am still so shocked at how comfy the rolande boucle are, I walked around the city all day and then went out at night in them and felt fine, even after 10+ hours



Loved your photo outfit.

I thought about PM'ing you Kamilla to ask about these shoes.  *xxx not allowed*   There is definitely a difference between these and the VP's although they are supposed to be the same height.


----------



## MichelleD

Still trying to catch up--but I'm so darn tired.... Trust me, I've been keeping up with all the lovely outfits, just to darn lazy to reply :shame:

*Archygirl*, loved your back to school outfits tho I dont knowhow your gonna mange in those heels 

*Dreamdoll*, I loved your black dress with the cutouts. You looked great.

*Mrs. Gheadon*, you always look so fabulous...

Lovely outfit *Fiery*. I love Rebecca Taylor.

[B*]Evanescent*[/B], you look totally hott. Great outift!

*Zahra* - modeling pic please 

Great outfit *Phiphi*, both bags worked.

*Adeana*, loved your doppio nodos--especially with dress only because you could really see them.


----------



## japskivt

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> love your DD's dress japs! My DD has it too!!



HAHA! Thanks Swanky! Gotta love Flowers by Zoe!


----------



## Lec8504

thanks ladies! 

Jap- Love your outfit, very chic


----------



## archygirl

So ladies, back from Atlantic City where my differas made their debut. They are gorgeous but you cannot walk in them on marble floors for very long...I made it 4 hours and then they had to come off!! Photos to come, they are on DH's camera. One of our group said that when I walked by someone in the casino the woman got up from the table and looked over at my shoes pointing! I did not see it, was focused on trying to walk with my crutches and not fall on the marble tile> I did wear the DvF dress too....


----------



## rdgldy

4 hours is awesome!  You are a trooper-on crutches no less!!


----------



## MichelleD

You go *Archy*   4 hours is about my limit too without crutches.


----------



## adeana

Can't wait to see the pics *Archy*!  I am sure you looked amazing.


----------



## lilmissb

Go *archy!* Great going for 4 hours, you did very well. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## mal

Go, *archy*!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *rdgldy, Adeana, Michelle, lilmiss, and mal*! My DH saved the photos to his camera and not to the card, so my technologically savvy DD is going to get them off the camera tomorrow before she leaves for college. I promise to post them as soon as she sends them to me via email...I saw them on the camera and I LOVE the shoes!!! Now I have to find another place to wear them...without crutches.


----------



## StephieT224

*Archy* can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## StephieT224

Ok Ladies - I need your help  =) Heading to Vegas next weekend for our 1 year anniversary/DHs 30th bday . . . of course I'm planning all of my outfits around my newly acquired CLs!  

This is one option. It is for a night we'll have a table, and I'll be sure to treat the suede first of course . . . He thinks the shoes with this outfit are too "out there" - but I like it - what do you think? He liked this dress with the python rolandos instead....I can do that too but I thought this was fun...thoughts?  Thanks in advance girls!
Oh and is the dress making me look to 'boxy?'


----------



## laurenam

I love that dress! I think the shoes look great and I think the python will look good as well. I think the torquoise CLs really make you stand out.


----------



## rdgldy

I love the color combination-you look great!


----------



## StephieT224

rdgldy and laurenam - thank you!...am I crazy for wearing suede to a night club / lounge? I think we have a table at Lavo


----------



## rdgldy

Treat them and they should be fine.


----------



## StephieT224

YAY!!! Ok I'm following my gut and your advice! =) wanted to save the pythons for another outfit! yipee!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the dress StephieT!


----------



## surlygirl

Love the color combo, *Steph*. You look gorgeous!

*archy *- can't wait to see your pics. Can't believe you made it through 4 hours in CLs on crutches! go on with your bad self!!!


----------



## brintee

I love the shoes and dress together *stephie*!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Stephie* it's Vegas for goodness sake! There will be people wearing far more outrageous combos than that!! I say go for the turquoise and yellow combo it's a stunner. Love it!


----------



## adeana

Really hot *Stephie*!  I love how the dress is only has one shoulder.  The colors are beautiful on you.


----------



## adeana

Trying to figure out what to wear to debut my new boots 

The first is a dark blue wool cardigan and a plaid skirt.

Second is a black turtle neck sweater and a houndstooth skirt.


----------



## lilmissb

^I like it!


----------



## mal

*Adeana*, both outfits are fabulous! If you need help deciding, I love the second skirt more and the ensemble really flows well! Gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Both are wonderful with the boots!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I like both *adeana!*  However, I prefer the second one better.  Adore the boots though.

*Stephie:* I love the color combo!  That dress is smoking!


----------



## Shainerocks

I love boots! Both outfits are great, Adeana.


----------



## brigadeiro

Complex Geometries silk split square dress
Stella McCartney Ging Gang Goolie silk jacket
Christian Louboutin baby blue patent pumps
Burberry Prorsum large floral necklace
Bauhaus black suede rosette ring with freshwater pearls


----------



## adeana

Thank you for your advice and compliments *lilmissb, Mal, rdgldy, Duke*, and *Shaine*!  I am so excited about my new boots, I love boots and have been wanting CL boots for a long time. 


Very chic *brigadeiro*


----------



## sumnboutme

love the jacket *brigadeiro*!


----------



## MichelleD

*Stephy*, the yellow & aqua looks great!

*Adeana*, I like your boots, especially with the second outfit.

*Brigadeiro*, what a unique jacket.


----------



## lilmissb

*brigadeiro's* back with another stunning outfit! Love it


----------



## adeana

Thank you *Michelle*!!


----------



## surlygirl

*adeana *- both outfits are lovely! love those boots!

great outfit, *brig*!


----------



## evanescent

*stephie*, love the colour combination you put together! i think you'd look amazing in vegas.

*adeana*, both outfits are great! but i do agree, prefer the second outfit just by a margin.

*brigs*, amazing as always!


----------



## adeana

Thank you *surly* and *evanescent*!  Now i just need it to cool off enough to wear turtle necks!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *adeana, evanescent, surlygirl, lilmissb, sumnboutme & MichelleD*!


----------



## StephieT224

Thank you *naked*, *surly*, *brintee*, *adeana*,* duke*,* michelled*,* evanescent *and *lilmissb* - and you are right *lilmissb*, it is vegas after all!

*Adeana *love both outfits but I am partial to the second skirt - if you are in nyc today (or at least this morning) your turtle neck would have been fine!

Super chic indeed *brigadeiro!*

Ok ladies I'll be back with more options later today as I continue to pack for vegas. thanks again!!


----------



## evanescent

some new dresses that i recently purchased!

camilla & marc dress with moustiques







sretsis dress with black patent ron rons


----------



## brintee

Those are both so cute *adeana*! I love the ruffles!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Awesome dresses *evanescent!*


----------



## adeana

Love both outfits *evanescent*!

Thanks *Stephie* and *Brintee*!


----------



## sumnboutme

pretty new dresses *evanescent*!  i wish sretsis was readily available here in the US...


----------



## lilmissb

Looking fab *eva!* Love the outfits!!!


----------



## evanescent

thanks *dukeprincess*, *adeana*, *sumn*, *lilmiss*! 

*sumn*, you can get sretsis from revolveclothing, she boutique, milk boutique. hope that helps!!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks!  i should head to milk to try them on...


----------



## japskivt

Grey Metal Patent Ron Rons
DVF Maudy Skirt in Flint
Theory Tuxedo Blouse
Vince Cashmere long Cardigan


----------



## lilmissb

Love that outfit *jap!!!* Especially the tuxedo shirt and ron rons  So that's what grey metal looks like. Pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

Great outfit Jap!


----------



## lawgirl78

Hey ladies!  You all always look so fabulous, so it's a little intimidating (I'm accessories challenged!) and I never remember to take pics, but I recently posted this in the DVF thread, and I think they kind of count as CL outifts!  These are examples of what I wear to work.

Nude Patent Clichy
DVF Julian Dress







Black Patent Decollette
DVF Justin Dress






When I wear them to work there's usually some sticky tape or a cami involved so the girls aren't so out there :shame: Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## japskivt

*lawgirl* - you were MADE for wrap dresses! OMG... you look amazing. I have a TON of DVF, but only 3 wrap dresses b/c I am not built for them. I wish I were. It would make dressing for work a lot easier. 

Thanks *lilmissb* & *meggy*!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks so much *jap*!  I  the DVF wrap dress!  I have two more, and one on the way.  
Your outfits always look so amazing, but I have such a hard time putting things together.  I go to this thread a lot for ideas.
The wrap dress is my easy way out!  I think it's from having been stuck in suits for so long, it sucked the creativity right out of me!


----------



## brintee

I love the layering *jap*! both outfits are so cute!
you look lovely *lawgirl*!


----------



## hya_been

*Evanescent* *Lawgirl* and *Japskivt* you all look gorgeous.  I particularly love the wrap dresses and those metal ron rons!


----------



## adeana

Wow!!!   *lawgirl* and *jap* you ladies both look AMAZING!!!


----------



## japskivt

lawgirl78 said:


> Thanks so much *jap*!  I  the DVF wrap dress!  I have two more, and one on the way.
> Your outfits always look so amazing, but I have such a hard time putting things together.  I go to this thread a lot for ideas.
> The wrap dress is my easy way out!  I think it's from having been stuck in suits for so long, it sucked the creativity right out of me!



I am such an accessory moron. I cannot put outfits together at all. Its pathetic. I probably need some skinny belt to tie it together, but I am no good. That's why my jewelry is all simple and small and is mixed metals. So it matches everything.

My BFF works for DVF corporate, so she usually stays in the dressing room and helps me coordinate things or suggests things I already own to go with tops and skirts.


----------



## StephieT224

*evanescent*, *jap *and *lawgirl*! wow to all...!


----------



## meggyg8r

*lawgirl*, you look great! Lovin' all the DVF!


----------



## kmarney

WOW YOUlook amazing!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*jap* - love that outfit!

*lawgirl* - love your wrap dresses!  i would love that julian dress in a wrap top and i have the justin dress in green in the wrap top version!


----------



## erinmiyu

love the outfits, *jap*, *evanescent* and *lawgirl*!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thank you *erinmiyu*, *moshi_moshi*, *kmarney*, *meggy*, *Stephie*, *adeana*, *hya* and *brintee*!  You ladies are so kind!
*Jap*, your outfits always look so put together to me.  And I am so jealous you have someone on the inside at DVF for help and advice!


----------



## japskivt

lawgirl78 said:


> *Jap*, your outfits always look so put together to me.  And I am so jealous you have someone on the inside at DVF for help and advice!



Aww... Thanks! She is the best! I would look horrible if I didn't have her help... or her discount! HAHA!


----------



## Shainerocks

Lawgirl, you look great. I love both dresses.


----------



## rdgldy

I was wondering about that!  Thought they looked a little risque for a conservative law office, LOL!!  You look great.



lawgirl78 said:


> Hey ladies!  You all always look so fabulous, so it's a little intimidating (I'm accessories challenged!) and I never remember to take pics, but I recently posted this in the DVF thread, and I think they kind of count as CL outifts!  These are examples of what I wear to work.
> 
> Nude Patent Clichy
> DVF Julian Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent Decollette
> DVF Justin Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I wear them to work there's usually some sticky tape or a cami involved so the girls aren't so out there :shame: Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *shainerocks* and *rdgldy*!  They definitely would NOT be work appropriate without some tape or camis!


----------



## lilmissb

*lawgirl* you are rocking it!!! You look fab and the wrap dress really suits you.


----------



## more_CHOOS

I was looking for the Outfit thread, but I guess it's here now...

Anyway, Jap, you look great! The Ron Ron is really pretty in that color!
Lawgirl, I love DVF! You look rock those wrap dresses!!!

Here is what I wore to work today:

Lela Rose dress
J. Crew cardigan
CL Haute Serrure 
and my new Sony Cybershot DSC T900!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*jap *- love your outfit! the metal grey patent is so pretty!

*lawgirl *- the DVF dresses look amazing on you!

*more_CHOOS *- gorgeous dress! the cardigan and CLs are perfect with it!


----------



## noah8077

more_CHOOS you look fantastic!


----------



## lilmissb

Stylish as always *CHOOS!*


----------



## lawgirl78

Great outfit *Choos*!  I love the dress!


----------



## adeana

Beautiful *More_Choos*!


----------



## Shainerocks

I LOVE the dress, Choos.


----------



## japskivt

Choos - that outfit is fab


----------



## evanescent

*japskivt*, lovely outfit!! i prefer the shirt tucked in, looks adorable and preppy!  and the grey metal patent ron rons are so pretty! thats not the taupe, right?

*lawgirl *you look amazing in your DVFs! they suit you so much.

*choos*, you ALWAYS look so polished! love your style!

thanks hya, stephie and erinmiyu!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*choos* - you look fabulous!


----------



## MichelleD

Love your outfit *Jap*!

*Lawgirl* - the DVF dresses look great on you! I too come to this thread for inspiration.

m*ore_CHOOS* - GREAT OUTFIT!


----------



## sumnboutme

u look great *more_CHOOS*!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

*surly, noah, lilmissb, lawgirl, adeana, Shainerocks, jap, evanescent, moshi, MichelleD, sumnboutme*


----------



## meggyg8r

*more_CHOOS* you look great! I love the whole outfit!


----------



## brintee

beautiful *choos*!


----------



## erinmiyu

love the outfit, *choos*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lovely *more_CHOOS!*


----------



## mal

*jap*, *lawgirl* and *more_choos*, you are all so chic and fashionable! I love all the looks. I barely even look at fashion magazines any more; this forum is way more relevant.


----------



## lilmissb

The new loves of my life, nude patent Clichy 100 with purple Stella top and cream shorts. Please excuse the darkness, sneakers & puppy!


----------



## meggyg8r

T, you look awesome! Love the Clichys!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *meggy!*  I'm loving the fact I can start wearing shorts again!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss*, congrats on the clichys!


----------



## surlygirl

perfection, *lilmiss*!!! your legs look amazing!


----------



## poppyseed

Congrats *lilmiss* on your clichys, you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## brintee

Wowza, those make your legs look miles long!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rdgldy*,* surly*, *poppy* & *brintee!* 

They do make your legs look really long and I'm only 5'2"!!! Well 5'6" with these on now!


----------



## lawgirl78

Great outfit *lilmiss* I love the combo of the cream short and nude clichy.  Your legs go on for miles!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *Miss B* I love the Clichys and the shorts!  Very chic.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lawgirl* & *Duke* :shame: 

Now I'm shoe twins with you *K*!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Congrats on the Clichys!! They look superb on you.


----------



## mal

The Clichys look perfect on you  and I love your outfit! Yay for Spring!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Shaine* & *mal!*   Love them to BITS! I'm wearing the shorts and a tshirt again today. I'll post outfit pics when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## japskivt

Lilmiss! The clichy looks amazing on you.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Love the Clichy's.


----------



## MichelleD

poppyseed said:


> Congrats *lilmiss* on your clichys, you look absolutely stunning!




 you look great


----------



## MichelleD

Wearing yet another black dress (DVF, Justin) and black CL's (Miss Boxe) headed to the office.  (Sorry the picture is dark. I now know NOT to take pictures in my bedroom).


----------



## adeana

WOWZA!!!! *Michelle* you look HOT!!   The Miss Boxe look incredible with your DVF!  I really love your necklace too!


----------



## shockboogie

Python Declics with Anzevino and Florence top, JBrand skinnies, Chanel WOC, and Cavalli sunglasses.


----------



## sara999

gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

really nice!!


----------



## MichelleD

adeana said:


> WOWZA!!!! *Michelle* you look HOT!!   The Miss Boxe look incredible with your DVF!  I really love your necklace too!



Thanks Adeana


----------



## MichelleD

Great outfit Shockboogie!!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *sara999, rdgldy, and MichelleD*! I matched my top with the leather straps and even my eye make-up (not seen here) to the pythons


----------



## adeana

Fabulous *ShockBoogie*!!!  You rock the declics!!!  :urock:


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jap*, *Miss E* & *Michelle!!!* 

*Michelle* you look gorgeous! Who's the necklace done by?

*shock* you look stunning. Great to see you posting, it's been a while!!! Jealous of the beige python declics!!!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - the clichys look great on you 

*michelle* - hot as usual!!!

*shockboogie* - the declics were made for your feet!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *carlinha!*


----------



## brintee

*shock*!!!! My HGs! You wear them so well!

*Michelle* you look beautiful as always


----------



## shockboogie

hi there *lilmissb*! i know it's been awhile huh? been so busy with other stuff here on the homefront and with my business so i havent had the chance to post except for lately. i miss you and all the girls at the HL thread too!

*carlinha* - i would like to think so too! im amazed how comfortable they are on my feet even compared to VPs!

*brintee* - thank you!!!


----------



## mal

*Michelle*, I love the dress with the Miss Boxe! Even tho it is a little dark, the shape shows nicely. I would love to find that dress; have you had it long?
*shockboogie* you look great! The Pythons are beautiful; love J Brands...


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *jap*, *Miss E* & *Michelle!!!*
> 
> *Michelle* you look gorgeous! *Who's the necklace done by*?
> 
> *shock* you look stunning. Great to see you posting, it's been a while!!! Jealous of the beige python declics!!!



Thank you *lilmisb*.  I dont have a clue who made the necklace.  I bought iit in Nordstrom a few years ago. Sorry.


----------



## MichelleD

mal said:


> *Michelle*, I love the dress with the Miss Boxe! Even tho it is a little dark, the shape shows nicely. *I would love to find that dress; have you had it long?*
> *shockboogie* you look great! The Pythons are beautiful; love J Brands...




Hi Mal.  I purchased the dress at Bloomingdale's about 2-3 months ago. It's one of the classic styles so I don't imagine it will be very hard to find.


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks *Adeana* & *Carlinha*.


----------



## mal

thanks, *Michelle*! I love it in black...


----------



## Kamilla850

Very Galaxy with a blumarine dress


----------



## mal

How beautiful, *Kamilla*! I love the whole photo and you look gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks anyway *Michelle!* I always keep a look out for accessories.

*Kam* love your whole look!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you Mal an lilmissb.  This photo was taken in a temple so I was dressed rather conservatively.


----------



## adeana

Really beautiful *Kamilla*!  LOVE the VGs!!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *Kamilla*!


----------



## brintee

you look lovely *kamilla*!


----------



## dreachick2384

Nice Kamilla!


----------



## lilmissb

Here I am at work today. Loving the clichys!!! 

Seen here with Cue shirt and skirt:


----------



## adeana

Lovely *Lilmissb*.  The nude is very flattering, you look terrific.


----------



## carlinha

*kamilla*, beautiful as always

*lilmissb*, i am so glad you got the clichys.  they look beautiful on you.


----------



## mal

Awesome, *lilmiss*!
*kamilla*, ah!


----------



## rdgldy

lovely looks-*Kamilla & lilmiss!*


----------



## brintee

I am loving those clichys on you *lilmiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *adeana*, *carlinha*, *mal*, *rdgldy* & *brintee!!!!*  

I'm so surprised by how walkable they are! I have just come back from walking all over the city in them and I'm still ok. Even the girls in DJ's commented on them when I was trying on other Loubies.


----------



## shockboogie

Love your clichys, *lilmissb*!!!


----------



## roussel

Shockboogie I really missed you girl!  I love your outfit, and the hair!  
Lilmissb love the nude clichys on you!


----------



## shockboogie

hey *roussel*!!! i missed you (and still miss you!) too!

congrats on your black and white find! that's so awesome!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Kamilla*, what a good photo. You look gorgeous, as always!

*T*, you are so cute in your Clichys!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *shock*, *roussell* & *meggy!* 

Your avis are gorgeous shock & roussell! Nice find on the zebras. Shock have you been doing more photoshoots? You come up the best photos! If I come over we're going nuts doing photoshoots ok?


----------



## shockboogie

^^Thanks *lilmissb*! I haven't been doing modeling/advertising/print campaign photo shoots lately given the situation with the hubby but I've been trying to find the time to do some 'Bay product photo shoots of my own!

But yes, if you come over - we DEFINITELY will go nuts doing photo shoots! Maybe I can be the photographer and you can be my model  I really miss shooting (as a photographer) editorial style stuff. It would be cool to get you in front of my lense!


----------



## lilmissb

It's a date! It's nice to get your creative on now and again. I need to find a new creative outlet. Anyway, better get back to topic before we get shot!!!


----------



## japskivt

*Michelle, Shockboogie, LilMiss & Kamilla* - you ladies look so good!


----------



## MichelleD

Great outfits-*Kamilla & lilmiss!*

Thanks *japskivt*!


----------



## dbeth

Hi gals--It's been awhile since I posted in here.

Just wanted to share what I wore this past Sat. night.



Purple suede VP's, Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch and Matty M dress. Got lots of compliments on the shoes.   Someone gasped and said, "Are those THE shoes?! The Red Soled Shoes?!"  Lol. I blushed and said "yes". She then asked if they were real.  I said "Only if Saks sells real CL's."


----------



## surlygirl

love it, *dbeth*! the Eugenie is dreamy!


----------



## dbeth

^ Thanks Surly!  Hey, was it you that was looking for a red MJ clutch? Was it the Cherry Tart?  I can't remember for sure, but there is a ZC in a patent red on Bonanzle from a TPF'r.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jap* & *Michelle!*

*dbeth* you look gorgeous! Love the purple with that dress.


----------



## adeana

So pretty *Dbeth*!! Love love love the purple.


----------



## meggyg8r

*dbeth*, love the outfit!!


----------



## japskivt

dbeth..... love, love, love the outfit!


----------



## brintee

OMG *dbeth*, that outfit is so cute and I love all the colours together!


----------



## sara999

first outing of my brogues...


----------



## surlygirl

cute, *sara*! love the bruges. so different and unique in red with studs!


----------



## brintee

Those are so fun *sara*! I cant wait until the Moschino Oxfords I want are in stores! They look awesome with jeans!


----------



## sara999

i originally had on a black dress and a pair of leggings but i seem to be allergic to my new leggings so i had to buy a new outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*Sara,* they are so cute.  You have the tiniest waist!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*sara* - i loveeeeee the bruges!  they look awesome!  and you do have the tiniest waist!


----------



## galwaygirl007

rdgldy said:


> *Sara,* they are so cute.  You have the tiniest waist!!!



I second that! Sara - stunning hourglass curves! Perfect figure!


----------



## sara999

thank you ladies, you make me feel really good about myself. i wish my curves were a bit less drastic though! (i bought jeans today and i couldn't fit into 1 brand's size 20 and another brand i wore a size 14. sigh!)


----------



## lilmissb

*Sara* you look fantastic and I agree with the other girls, wish I had a skinny waist & hourglass figure like you. I'm not really curvy at all.


----------



## moshi_moshi

sara999 said:


> thank you ladies, you make me feel really good about myself. i wish my curves were a bit less drastic though! (i bought jeans today and i couldn't fit into 1 brand's size 20 and another brand i wore a size 14. sigh!)


 
jean shopping is the worsssttt!!  and i hate erratic sizing... CL's included.  don't let it get to you... you have an awesome figure!


----------



## sara999

lilmissb said:


> *Sara* you look fantastic and I agree with the other girls, wish I had a skinny waist & hourglass figure like you. I'm not really curvy at all.


that's so funny since i am SOOOO jealous of you super skinny ladies!!


----------



## nancypants

this is last year.. during my engagement photo session... black insectikas with Stella McCartney dress


----------



## sara999

gorgeous nancy


----------



## dbeth

Thank you lilmisb,adeana,meggy,japskivt & brintee!!! 

Sara--great color!!!

Nancy--love the dress & shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

yayyyyy *Sara*!! They are awesome!!!

*Nancy*, cute!!


----------



## adeana

Cute *Sara*!!!

You look great *Nancypants*!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG *Sara* I'm no stick! And you're gorgeous the way you are. The most important thing is that you're healthy!!!

*nancy* you look awesome!


----------



## laurenam

I love those Insectikas *nancypants*!


----------



## cfellis522

Sara,  I love the brogues!  And you look great!!!  Cara


----------



## Mojito13

I agree with the other gals here Sara - you have an awesome figure - you must drive the men nuts! Having a tiny little waist and curves is like perfect in my books - I wish I could have your figure! (I'm about 2 sizes larger than you)


----------



## nancypants

thanks everyone. don't yall love my sunglasses?


----------



## mal

wow, *sara* great pic and I am so glad you finally got those


----------



## cherubicanh

*dbeth*- I drooooool!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Nieners

Nancy, that's such a cute pic! And those sunglasses... you rock them well


----------



## japskivt

Sara!!! Va-Va-Voom! You look great!

Nancy - you look so good... love the dress


----------



## japskivt

The Cramberry Ron Ron debut.....


----------



## brintee

gorgeous *nancypants*!
*Jap* the Cramberry is stunning!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *nancypants*!

*jap *- love that dress! amazing!


----------



## carlinha

*sara* - check you out and your itty bitty waist!  go girl!

*nancy* - so cute!

*j* - you are SMOKING!  love that dress, perfect with the ron rons


----------



## lawgirl78

I've been away from the boards for a bit, and only went back a few pages, so just want to say all you ladies look amazing!
*shockboogie*  what a great outfit!  Im a huge fan of the J Brand skinnies
*kamilla*  gorgeous outfit!  love the Very Galaxies on you!
*lilmissb*  what a fabulous work outfit.  I love the nude patent  clichys, I wear them to work all the time.  I love the way you paired them with the black skirt!
*dbeth*  - the purple suede looks so amazing with that dress, the colors go so wel!
*sara*  the bruges look great with that outfit!  sorry your leggings gave you a reaction, I bet that outfit wouldve been adorable as well!
*nancy*  what a gorgeous classic outfit!  That Stella dress is beautiful.
*jap*  the ronrons look amazing, and that dress is TDF!  The colors in the dress give you so many options!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Jap*- You look hot girl!


----------



## meggyg8r

MMMMMMMMMMMM crammnmnmnmberry is so tasty! Love them, Jap!


----------



## hya_been

*Jap* you're making me want some cramberry, they look awesome!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*whistles* at sara! looking great!


----------



## erinmiyu

also jap, love the dress and ron rons!


----------



## savvysgirl

*dbeth, sara, nancypants & jap*, looking lovely ladies!


----------



## Nancy7

*Jap* - Love the Ron Rons and your Dress!!


----------



## lilmissb

Great combo *jap!!!* Really need those ron rons now....


----------



## adeana

*Jap* you are smoking!!!!  Love the color.


----------



## rdgldy

*jap*, really nice!


----------



## indypup

You look gorgeous, *Jap*!

Me and DBF after a delicious birthday dinner. 

Old Navy tank/BR tank
Diesel Matic 8AA
Declics


----------



## lilmissb

BTW Thanks *K!* I will be wearing my clichys every other day I think, so comfy for heels aren't they?

*indy* you and your DBF look fabulous and the declics are well matched to your outift!


----------



## Shainerocks

Jap, I love the Ron Rons! They amazing on you.


----------



## sumnboutme

awww, you look so cute *indypup*!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *lilmissb* (LOVE your Clichys, btw!) and* sumn*!  LOL, now you see why I need to wear heels!


----------



## Nieners

*Jap*, I love that color, they look great on you. 
*Indy*, you two are such a cute couple  And I love your hair! Hope you had a great time


----------



## shockboogie

What a lovely couple, *indypup*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *indy!*


----------



## meggyg8r

*Indy*,  you look adorable! Love the outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

You guys are gonna get soooo sick of my outfits. My work outfit today - navy dress with nude clichys!


----------



## noah8077

That is a super cute dress Lilmiss!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *noah!*


----------



## japskivt

Indy and LilMiss..... you ladies look so GOOD!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jap!* That means a lot coming from Miss Stylish herself!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Hey *lilmissb*! You look so classy


----------



## lilmissb

Hey *shock!* It's really good to see you around more often these days!!! Thanks


----------



## shockboogie

I'm glad to be back on TPF as well. I think it helps me deal with the situation and keeps me from getting sad about it since I'm surrounded by the sweetest and most thoughtful women here on the forum! I just needed to take a bit of a break to adjust but I missed TPF so much and you girls help me stay sane


----------



## brintee

wowza *indy*, you look fab!

*lilmiss*, ill never get sick of looking at your outfits with the clichys! Gorgeous as always


----------



## lilmissb

Glad we keep you sane *shock!*

Thanks *brintee!* I'll never get tired of wearing the clichys!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*indy *- cute outfit and great pic of you and dbf! love the declics.

*lilmiss *- I love that you love your nude clichys as much as you do! Please post away as further proof that a great pair of nudes goes with everything! cute dress!


----------



## Nieners

*lilmissb*, you look fabulous!


----------



## japskivt

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *jap!* That means a lot coming from Miss Stylish herself!!!




hahaha! You are WAY too kind. I never like what I have on. I mean, I like it on the hanger, but its a different story once I'm wearing it. You really are sweet!


----------



## shockboogie

At the Fashion Night Out @ Neimans last night:







Grey Watersnake Altadamas, Chanel 227 Metallic Navy Reissue, Complex Geometries Four Hole T, Ever Sydney Soft Grey skinny jeans.


----------



## **shoelover**

wow stunning! I  your chanel.


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *shock*!


----------



## brintee

*shock!!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

lovinggg your outfit *shock*!


----------



## japskivt

shockboogie! You look amazing girl!


----------



## nancypants

shockboogie - love the outfit!!!


----------



## sara999

shock i am so jealous! i still kick myself for not getting the watersnakee AD's when i had teh chance


----------



## shockboogie

thank you so much, *surly girl, **shoelover**, sara999, brintee, moshi, nancypants, and japskivt *! i hope *mal* posts her outfit here too!

*sara* i'm sure you'll find a pair again soon!


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehe thanks *surly* & *Nieners!!!* I agree, nudes go with a hell of a lot of things! 

*jap* everything you've showed us so far has been spot on! You are a fashionista and who cares of your BFF is helping you behind the scenes, pfft! 

*shock* you look sexy chic girl! You are rocking it there


----------



## lichda

I LOVE your outfit, *shockboogie*!  :Off to get shirt and jeans:  :greengrin:


----------



## shockboogie

you guys are too nice, *lilmiss and lichda*


----------



## adeana

You ladies are looking sooo lovely!

*Indypup* you are so adorable in your CLS and you and DBF make a really nice couple!

*LilMissB* love the work outfits.  Your nudes look terrific on you!

*Shock* your outfit is so chic!  The watersnakes are stunning!


----------



## more_CHOOS

*Indypup*: Love the green declic--shoe twins!!  
*T*: Love your style and the nude clichys are awesome.  I know how you feel about wearing them, I love my nude VPs and wear them with everything!  Now if I only I could find a pair of nude Clichys!
*Shockboogie*: I love your entire outfit!!!  You look so cute!


----------



## mal

*indypup*, you look gorgeous and such a sweet picture 
*lilmiss*, very nice! And no, we will never get sick of your outfit pics 
*shockboogie*, you look so chic and beautiful in the photos! I have to say that they don't completely do you justice as you are ten times more gorgeous in person  and the Altadamas are just stunning!


----------



## mal

A couple action shots from NM Fashion Night Out! 
Me and *shockboogie*


----------



## adeana

^^ Cute ladies!! Looks like you two had a great evening!


----------



## brintee

cute pic *Mal*!


----------



## Shainerocks

I love the pic, Mal.


----------



## rdgldy

*mal,* great shots!! Which boots are those??  I tried the nito.... today and Horatio and even with my large ankles, they still looked big!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*mal* & *shock*- looks like you guys had fun!

*rdgldy* - i almost tried on the black leather nito today at saks but it just looked so boxy and heavy irl that i put it back.  if they had the blue suede i might have tried it


----------



## mal

*rdgldy*, they are the Babel Plateau...  the first outing! After I saw Natassha's, I was a goner. So high


----------



## shockboogie

mal said:


> *indypup*, you look gorgeous and such a sweet picture
> *lilmiss*, very nice! And no, we will never get sick of your outfit pics
> *shockboogie*, you look so chic and beautiful in the photos! I have to say that they don't completely do you justice as you are ten times more gorgeous in person  and the Altadamas are just stunning!




Aw *mal * You're way too sweet but look who's talking - you're the gorgeous one!


thank you *more_choos *& *adeana*! *moshi* we sure had fun that evening that we're planning another "shopping" meetup again next week! heehee!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *adeana* & *mal!* 

Your boots are HOT *mal* & you know I've always like your altadama's *shock!* oooh, and you're going shopping together...  now THAT'S trouble!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

just went back a few pages...  hopefully one day i can catch up with this thread 

*japskivt* - what a fabulous pairing!

*indypup* - so casual yet so chic!  that's pretty much a typical outfit for me 

*lilmiss* - lovely outfit!  i know those clichys will be getting plenty of wear 

*shock* - those altadamas are the perfect touch to your outfit!

*mal* - love the boots, but i'd love to see the rest


----------



## natassha68

Gorgeous shoot's *Mal & Shock*


I very rarely venture into this thread, It's such a great one !!

Here is a shot of my Babel Plateau's on their first night out, I LOVE them with tight's, a great finished look


----------



## cfellis522

*Natassha* - You look great in your outfit.  Now if you only lived somewhere near me, we could both wear our Babel Platos out together and cause a real 'ruckus'!  

Cara


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*natassha *- love the outfit!  and also the lovely sea of brown boxes in the background


----------



## Shainerocks

Natassha.. I love your outfit. You look GREAT!! and those boots..I'm speechless!


----------



## shockboogie

natassha68 said:


> Gorgeous shoot's *Mal & Shock*
> 
> 
> I very rarely venture into this thread, It's such a great one !!
> 
> Here is a shot of my Babel Plateau's on their first night out, I LOVE them with tight's, a great finished look




Great outfit sweetie!!!


----------



## adeana

You look amazing *Natassha*!!!  When you went out, I'm sure every man in the place couldn't take their eyes off you and your boots!  HOT!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Natassha:* You look smoking hot!


----------



## brintee

you look fab in those boots *natassha*!


----------



## brintee

I wore this out Friday night for dinner with DBF. JCrew t-shirt and cardigan, Black Patent Decolettes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look SO freaking cute, *brintee!*


----------



## adeana

Really nice *Brintee*!  Love the decolletes with the ankle jeans!


----------



## rdgldy

*brintee, natassha*-looking good, ladies!!


----------



## brintee

thanks *duke, adeana & rdgldy*!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

cute outfit *brintee*!  i really like the color of the cardi on you!


----------



## brintee

thanks *melia*, its not a color I usually buy, but I really love it now!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *melia!* 

*natassha* you look fabulous! The guys in the place you went to must have need mouth to mouth!!!! 

Great look *brintee!* Love the casual chic look.


----------



## Shainerocks

Brintee..I love the cardi, the color is gorgeous and those Decolettes.. look great on you!


----------



## brintee

thanks* lilmiss & shaine*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

brintee said:


> thanks *melia*, its not a color I usually buy, but I really love it now!


 
i totally know what you mean...  growing up, i hated the color green, but then i realized how some shades can be so flattering and now it's one of my favorite colors to wear!


----------



## mal

*Natassha*, crikey, girl :devil: wow it's all on now, just wait til it's cool enough to wear tights here  -you  have set the bar high!!! Total hotness...
*brintee*, love the outfit  those jeans are TDF
yeah, *lilmiss*, trouble...


----------



## japskivt

*Mal & Nat* - WOW. Those are so HOT boots!
*
Brintee* - you look so good.... Love the outfit.


----------



## brintee

Yea I really love the olive & army green colours! I have olive-tan skintone so I think it compliments well. 



melialuvs2shop said:


> i totally know what you mean... growing up, i hated the color green, but then i realized how some shades can be so flattering and now it's one of my favorite colors to wear!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Mal*! They are William Rast Kristen Capris! They look ankle length on me because im short though! 
Thank you *jap*!


----------



## surlygirl

*natassha *- loving the babal plateaus!!! you look fantastic!

*brintee *- love the entire look! may have to try a similar outfit this week.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *surly*! 

DBF loved the Decolletes! He said something to me the other day when I wore my Bone HPs, he was like, "I love the red soles on your shoes, there is just something about them, they are hot!" I was like, "yea, I know EXACTLY what you mean!" LOL!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ too cute, *brintee*. there is something about the decolletes though. so classic and sexy! And the red sole must really pop against the bone patent HPs!


----------



## brintee

Yea I def. think that Decolletes are one of the sexiest CLs! I love the bone patent with the red, it does pop! 



surlygirl said:


> ^^^ too cute, *brintee*. there is something about the decolletes though. so classic and sexy! And the red sole must really pop against the bone patent HPs!


----------



## natassha68

*Cara, Melia, Shainrocks, Shock, Adeana, Duke, Brintee, Rdglady, Lilmiss, Mal, Jap & Surly*   You all are so sweet 

*Brintee* - Love the long cardi peered w/ the ankle jean's, Great look !!


----------



## brintee

thank *natassha*!


----------



## indypup

Thank you all for the sweet comments! 

*Natassha* and *brintee*, you two look fab!


----------



## brintee

thanks *indypup*!


----------



## evanescent

gosh im missing so much from this thread!! going back..

*lilmissb*, you got the nude clichys!!! and wowzas they look amazing on you! 

*jap*, the cramberry ron rons are fabulous and go perfectly with your outfit. you have great taste in clothes, but even if you wear a sack it would still look good on your figure!

*indypup*, gorgeous pic of you and your other half, i love the colour of your declics.

*shockboogie*, love your entire outfit! your chanel and altadamas are to die for! is that the metallic black? i've been chasing that for ages now.

*mal*, love the action shot of your babels!

*natassha*, super hot!!! 

*brintee*, cute outfit! love the patent decollettes with it!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Awww, thanks *eva!*


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *evanescent*! It's actually the Metallic Navy


----------



## meggyg8r

Damn *Natassha*!! You look fantastic! Those boots look like they were made for you.

*Brintee*, you look sooooo cute! I love your whole outfit and the green really pops!


----------



## evanescent

shockboogie said:


> Thanks *evanescent*! It's actually the Metallic Navy



ohh gorgeous!!


----------



## brintee

thanks *evanescent & meggy*!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I was wondering what happened to the outfit thread, I love coming and looking at the outfits.


----------



## MichelleD

*Natassha*, those boots are smoking hotttt.  I love the Babel in general and the platform even more.

*Brintee*- you look great. I need some Decolette's in my life.


----------



## MichelleD

Today's outfit:

Flame DVF Domino Corset dress
Tobacco Rolande Boucles
Lori Bonn (earring's, necklace and ring)


----------



## hya_been

Gorgeous *Michelle*!


----------



## shopaholic7

So pretty *Michelle*!  I absolutely love the color of the dress...and of course, the shoes are fantastic!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

love your outfit *Michelle*!  that color looks amazing on you!


----------



## LornaLou

indypup said:


> You look gorgeous, *Jap*!
> 
> Me and DBF after a delicious birthday dinner.
> 
> Old Navy tank/BR tank
> Diesel Matic 8AA
> Declics



I didn't know you were with Blake! You two make such a great couple! I love the 8AA of course especially with the Declics


----------



## LornaLou

shockboogie said:


> Python Declics with Anzevino and Florence top, JBrand skinnies, Chanel WOC, and Cavalli sunglasses.



I love your taste in denim


----------



## brintee

thanks *michelle*! You look lovely yourself!


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *Michelle!*

Here's yet another clichy outfit! I've never posted outfits this much before!!! And I get to showcase a non-CL purchase at the same time.

Nanette Lepore Cloud silk top, Portmans pants, nude clichys. The NL top is the prettiest thing and I got compliments all day. It has a really nice light golden shimmer to it. Sorry, the way I'm standing makes me look fat!


----------



## mal

so pretty *lilmiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *mal!*

I totally forgot to post this when we had jeans day, I wore my leopard MC's out! Finally!!!


----------



## japskivt

LilMiss, you look so good!


----------



## brintee

looking good *lilmiss*! No way that you stand could ever make you look fat!


----------



## cherubicanh

*NATASSHA*- LOVE!  Those boots are a killer!


----------



## shockboogie

LornaLou said:


> I love your taste in denim




Thank you very much *LornaLou *


----------



## shockboogie

*lilmissb*, you look adorable!


----------



## MichelleD

LilMiss you look great...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Miss B!*


----------



## surlygirl

*Michelle *- love the color of your dress!!! so pretty. I think the Rolando Boucle look amazing in that colorway.

*lilmissb *- good to see you rocking the nude clichys! love the leopard MCs, too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh, *Michelle*!  DP likey a LOT!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*jap*, *brintee* (LOL! Thanks sweets   ), *shock*, *Michelle*, *Duke*, & *surly!*


----------



## Shainerocks

Lilmissb, I love your two outfits...you look GREAT!


----------



## evanescent

*michelle*, you look fabulous!

*lilmiss*, aw the leopard MCs peeking out are so cute! and your NL cloud top is very pretty! love the clichys of course


----------



## sumnboutme

the NL top *lilmissb*!!!


----------



## mal

LOVE those Leopards, *lilmiss*! -'bout time we saw them out!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Everyone looks so hot!
*Shockboogie* - gorgeous - the shades rock too! BTW - I love your name!
*Lilmiss* - been waiting to see those Madame Claude on since they were your sig. Great outfits
*Indypup* - Declics make evrything better, don't they? Stunning!
*Michelle* - You look amazing! Love the idea of the tobacco with the orange (love that color on you!). Never cover your arms!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Shaine*, *eva*, *Debbie*, *mal* & *Beanie!!!* 

Sorry, I have been remiss in putting up outfit pics of the leopards! :shame: I promise it won't happen again!


----------



## xboobielicousx

WOW Natasha! those boots are  smokin hoT on you!!


----------



## japskivt

Here are the cramberry Ron Rons. I am so not used to wearing a lot of color so I feel so weird today.

Its paired with the DVF Ayla top, Vince black cashmere cardigan, and an Elie Tahari Skirt.

I love the pleating detail on the back of the skirt.


----------



## LornaLou

Those cranberry ron rons are stunning!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Another homerun from *Jap!*  I seriously wish I could look as fabulous as you daily!


----------



## MichelleD

Headed out to dinner last night to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## brintee

^^I agree with *duke*! Your a hot mama *jap*!


----------



## brintee

wow *michelle*, you really look stunning in that dress in that color!


----------



## Miss_Q

lilmiss- Adorable!!
Jap- Love the Cramberry Ron Ron's
Michelle- You look lovely!


----------



## MichelleD

Great outfit *Jap*!! I have been on the hunt for something cranberry since you first debuted your lovely shoes.  You've inspired me to add a little color to my collection.


----------



## surlygirl

*jap *- love that outfit!

*Michelle *- absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks *Brintee, Miss Q & Surly*.


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *Lorna, Duke, Brintee, MissQ & MichelleD*!

You ladies are so kind! This thread is fun for me b/c I work with all men. They don't care/get it.

*Michelle*... you are SMOKIN'! You look amazing.


----------



## MichelleD

japskivt said:


> Thanks *Lorna, Duke, Brintee, MissQ & MichelleD*!
> 
> You ladies are so kind! This thread is fun for me b/c *I work with all men. They don't care/get it.*
> 
> *Michelle*... *you are SMOKIN'*! You look amazing.



You made me smile/blush *Jap* and most people will tell you that doesn't happen often.

I love this thread too.  Unlike you, I work with mostly women and they dont get it either.  Since I work from home and only go into the office about 4x a month, I have to make it count when I do


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *Michelle!*  Amazing, you look stunning birthday girl!


----------



## japskivt

Thank you sweet *Surly*!

I wish I could work from home. I love clothes, but hate dressing up for work every day. It gets annoying. I would love to be in PJ's all day long - I am THAT lazy. Haha! *Michelle*, you look amazing in every outfit you post, so you definitely make it count.


----------



## hya_been

*Michelle* that's gorgeous and *Jap* if I worked with you, I'd be the one stopping by your office with absolutely ridiculous questions just so I could see your outfits!


----------



## japskivt

hya_been said:


> *Michelle* that's gorgeous and *Jap* if I worked with you, I'd be the one stopping by your office with absolutely ridiculous questions just so I could see your outfits!



Awww... *hya*, you are too sweet. Thank you so much!


----------



## Alice1979

*jap*, you look stunning. Love the cranberry ron rons on you. You look like a supermodel.

*Michelle*, you look hot. I love your dress. Hope you had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## japskivt

Alice1979 said:


> *jap*, you look stunning. Love the cranberry ron rons on you. You look like a supermodel.
> 
> *Michelle*, you look hot. I love your dress. Hope you had a wonderful birthday.



Alice... Thank you, it means a lot from the queen of fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

*jap* I really need craMberry in my life but maybe next month if I can still find anything around...  Oh and yeah you're now named japmilf! 

*Michelle* wow, you are always stylin'! Love the nookas with the dress. I love nookas.


----------



## MichelleD

Alice1979 said:


> *jap*, you look stunning. Love the cranberry ron rons on you. You look like a supermodel.
> 
> *Michelle*, you look hot. I love your dress. Hope you had a wonderful birthday.



Thanks *Alice*. I had a great birthday.


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> *jap* I really need craMberry in my life but maybe next month if I can still find anything around...  Oh and yeah you're now named japmilf!
> 
> *Michelle* wow, *you are always stylin'*! Love the nookas with the dress. I love nookas.



Thanks *LilMiss*, I'm on a mission to wear what's in my closet and stop shopping. I love Nooka's too but am so not crazy about that darn peach color (masquerading as nude). Perhaps I will try to dye them red


----------



## lilmissb

Red would be HOT! Make it a nice bold red with no orange tones.


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> Red would be HOT! Make it a nice bold red with no orange tones.



Absolutely!  I  the red/rouge one's that were out.  Super sexy.... I liked how they were two different shades of red.  I wonder how hard it would be to duplicate that?


----------



## lilmissb

A good cobbler would be able to do it. The red ones are so pretty! And then you'd have some COLOUR!


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> A good cobbler would be able to do it. The red ones are so pretty! And then you'd have some COLOUR!



 I'm gonna take them this weekend


----------



## lilmissb

^YAY!!!  Can't wait to see your new and improved nookas!


----------



## mal

^Me too, *Michelle*! You looked fab on your b-day; you have an _amazing_ closet 
*lilmiss*, I agree: *japmilf*  NOW I see how Cramberry is a really great color for a pair of shoes!


----------



## japskivt

hahaha... japmilf.. very funny ladies!

I will post pictures of today's outfit soon.

Michelle... I can't wait to see how they turn out. Fun! Red is my favorite color.


----------



## japskivt

Here is the DVF Jael Top in Olive w/ the Sweetheart pants in Black and the bronze python Feticha.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love that outfit.  You are so stylish *Jap!*


----------



## surlygirl

*jap *- shutting it down, per usual! love the bronze python!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MichelleD said:


> Headed out to dinner last night to celebrate my birthday.


 

You look great! Happy Birthday!


----------



## brintee

*jap*! You look beautiful as always!


----------



## hya_been

surlygirl said:


> *jap *- shutting it down, per usual! love the bronze python!



my sentiments exactly!!


----------



## japskivt

Thank you, thank you *Duke, Surly, Brintee & Hya*!



You ladies are so sweet! I couldn't figure out what shoes to wear this morning and then I remembered the pythons and they work with the olive top. They need some breaking in though.


----------



## mal

Everything there is so beautiful together, *jap*!


----------



## MichelleD

brintee said:


> *jap*! You look beautiful as always!



^^^ ita^^^


----------



## lilmissb

*jap* you look fab!!! I want your pants and shoes NOW!!!  Pity they wouldn't fit me


----------



## madamelizaking

I am now officially a YSL Freelance Makeup Artist!! Yayayayaya! Best thing about it is it's only a couple hours a month  I can be a SAHM mom with a side gig for sanity!

Dress: Forever 21
Belt: Forever 21
Shoes: Grey Suede Yoyo Zeppa (dyed black)











Today
Dress: BCBG
Belt: Forever 21
Shoes: 1st: Black Jazz / Burg heel/tip NP
           2nd: MC Glitter NP gold tip


----------



## madamelizaking

I  bronze python feticha!! you look Fabulous!! 



japskivt said:


> Here is the DVF Jael Top in Olive w/ the Sweetheart pants in Black and the bronze python Feticha.


----------



## lilmissb

YAY *Liza!!!* Congrats on the job and you look fabulous in those outfits!


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats on the new job *Liza*! 

 the top with the python fetichas *Jap*!


----------



## sumnboutme

Debut of my Mad Marys...out for sushi to celebrate my friend's birthday






Top - Parker
Cardi - Rachel Pally
Jeans - J Brand


----------



## lilmissb

^YAY! Been waiting for this outfit!!! Awesome Debbie. Love the MM's


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *lilmissb*! i haven't posted here in a while...


----------



## lilmissb

You should more often!


----------



## sumnboutme

as should you


----------



## MichelleD

Congrats on the job *Liza*! You look great.

Love your outfit *Sumn*. :ninja: Umm, exactly what size are those MM's :ninja: lol


----------



## lilmissb

I need more shoes then Debbie!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks *Michelle*!  My MMs are 37.5  

Lol *lilmissb*, I need/want more shoes too!  Although I still have about 7 unworn pairs


----------



## japskivt

Sum.... You look so good! The MM are so cool. 

Liza....  Congratulations! I love both outfits. You look amazing.

Thanks you so much ladies.


----------



## surlygirl

*Liza *- congrats on the new gig! love both dresses! you look gorgeous!

*sumn *- you look amazing! fabulous MM debut! love the entire look!


----------



## lilmissb

7 unworn pairs *Debbie?!*    I only have 1...


----------



## phiphi

MichelleD said:


> Headed out to dinner last night to celebrate my birthday.


 
beautiful!! love the outfit. happy birthday!

*jap *- lovin' your style!


----------



## brintee

congrats *liza*! And in the words of Joey from Friends, "How you doin'?" haha! You look gorgeous!

beautiful* sumn*, glad you got to take a spin in those MMs!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *jap*, *surly *and *brintee*!


----------



## mal

*madameliza*, great dresses and shoe combinations! And well done on scoring a job with YSL- my favorite make-up! 
*sumn*, *super chic* and the PERFECT jeans, love the Mad Marys with them


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *mal*!


----------



## adeana

You look amazing *Jap*, *Liza*, and *Sumn*!!!  You lovely ladies never cease to impress with your great style!  You all three look terrific.


----------



## evanescent

amazing outfit ladies!!

*jap*, the bronze fetichas look amazing with your outfit!

*liza*, gorgeous!!! i love love love the black jazz/burgundy heel/tip! congrats on your new job btw! 

*sumn*, love the MMs! you look fantastic!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *adeana *and *evanescent*!

and yes *lilmissb*, i still have 7 unworn pairs :shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sumn:* Love the MM's!  You look great!

*MadameLiza:* You look amazing!


----------



## lichda

*Japskivt*, I love those sweetheart pants on you!  perfect.

Love that you are making forever21 look like Chanel, *madameliza*!  And rock on for the side gig!  As a fellow SAHM, I understand the need for sanity   It's also nice to be able to dress up for something and not get spit up on it!

Love the J Brands with the Mad Mary's *sumn*!


----------



## madamelizaking

*sumnboutme, michelle, surley, brintee, adeana, evanescent, dukeprincess*  !!!!!!!!

*japskvt-* Thanks  How old is your girl?? I can't wait till my daughter plays dress up!  your avatar pic

*mal-* Thnx girl  one of my favorite makeups too! I can NOT live w/out the touche eclait..it's my lifeline!!

*lichda-* Thanks girl  I don't discrimate on clothes, I love everything and anything that looks good on! Definitley agree on the spit up, lol, it'll be nice not to have to wory about that!


----------



## mal

^^^*madame*, I have it, understood how useful it is but have forgotten what I am supposed to do with it lol. I LOVE the foundations and the everlong mascara is my fave ever! Also they make only concealer that doesn't look funny or obvious or creep.
Congrats again.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *lichda *and *Duke*!


----------



## LornaLou

Finally I can post in this thread  I wore my sock 212 mary janes out on Friday.


----------



## brintee

gorgeous *lorna*!


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit Lorna!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look hot *Lorna!*


----------



## savvysgirl

Aww *Lorna*, your adorable! Love the flower.


----------



## LornaLou

Hehe thank you  It was so amazing wearing Louboutins out for the first time! I loved it  My boyfriend loved them too when I met him at the station! YAY!


----------



## AspenMai

hey lorna, looking great !! love the outfit =)


----------



## adeana

Love your outfit *Lorna*!  You look so cute!


----------



## sumnboutme

the red looks amazing against your skintone *lorna*!


----------



## lichda

supercute *lorna*!  love the contrast of the cardigan and the sexy bustier!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you


----------



## japskivt

Thank you so much *phiphi, adeana, evanescent & lichda*. 

*Madame*.... she is 3 1/2. She started getting this way at about 18 months.

*Lorna* - love the outfit! You look great.


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my contribution, worn the last weekend..thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Dreamdoll*, your dress is amazing!


----------



## japskivt

*Dream.*.. who makes that awesome dress?


----------



## Dukeprincess

It looks like an HL dress.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Dreamdoll*, your dress is amazing!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks, it's from Asos...



japskivt said:


> *Dream.*.. who makes that awesome dress?


----------



## LornaLou

Dreamdoll I love the dress. I love ASOS too that's where my top is from. I'm gonna be in the magazine end of this month  I'm super excited!


----------



## lilgooseberry

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks, it's from Asos...


=( its not there any more


----------



## MichelleD

Great dress *Dreamdoll*!


----------



## japskivt

DVF Duke Dress in Navy
Vince Cardigan in light Grey
CL Ron Ron in Grey Metal Patent

I had tights on this morning b/c I am always cold. I don't like the look but I hate pantyhose. The thing is, with all of these colored shoes, will I have to wear pantyhose so I can wear them in the winter? I have no idea what to do!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lovely *Jap!* In the winter you can wear opague tights, those are more fun at least.

I promise I am not saying this because it is the "Duke" dress.


----------



## japskivt

Dukeprincess said:


> Lovely *Jap!* In the winter you can wear opague tights, those are more fun at least.
> 
> I promise I am not saying this because it is the "Duke" dress.



haha! I love this dress. I bought it in every color they had left in my size last year. Which was only 2. The red and black were sold out almost instantly. I have navy and electric blue.


----------



## hya_been

Electric blue sounds gorgeous *Jap*.  I'm drooling over the grey ron rons.  I mean cranberry is nice, but I'm trying to be practical in my purchases and they grey is definitely more practical!

I don't mind the tights think they look good.  Don't know how you'd manage in the winter in NY without tights.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I saw the grey ron rons and the Marine blue New Simples *adeana* has at Saks on Saturday.  Both are


----------



## surlygirl

I love the grey metallic ron rons, *jap*! I like the look best without the tights, but it still looks nice with tights. Maybe try open textured tights or hose in different neutral colors. I've seen nude colored textured tights that I think would look great with brightly colored shoes. You always look so chic going into work. Great outfit!


----------



## brintee

You look lovely *jap*, and I also like the tights! Im a big fan of tights! Aerie from American Eagle actually had some cute textured ones that I bought. JCrew has nice ones too!


----------



## sara999

haha brintee in every other post you talk about jcrew  they should pay you for advertisment!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## brintee

Lol! I agree! I have been talking about them enough for them to at least give me a 50% off discount! 


sara999 said:


> haha brintee in every other post you talk about jcrew  they should pay you for advertisment!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dreachick2384

Lorna, you are adorable!


----------



## dreachick2384

Dreamdoll, great dress!

Jap, love your look as always. I hate tights/pantyhose too, but I hate being cold more!


----------



## adeana

*Dreamdoll* you look %#&#%@ amazing in that dress.  So sexy! 

*Jap* really nice look. You always look so chic and elegant.  I really love your style.  I tried the gray patent Ron Rons and I wasn't sure about the color, you really make them work.



Dukeprincess said:


> I saw the grey ron rons and the Marine blue New Simples *adeana* has at Saks on Saturday.  Both are



*Duke*, I think you need a pair too!!   They are my current favs.


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow congrats! 



LornaLou said:


> Dreamdoll I love the dress. I love ASOS too that's where my top is from. I'm gonna be in the magazine end of this month  I'm super excited!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies  

*Jap*, love your classic look


----------



## evanescent

gorgeous, *lorna*!

*dreamdoll*, you look amazing!!!! LOVE that dress!

*jap*, you always have the best work outfits! the grey ron rons look fab on you!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you! 



evanescent said:


> gorgeous, *lorna*!
> 
> *dreamdoll*, you look amazing!!!! LOVE that dress!
> 
> *jap*, you always have the best work outfits! the grey ron rons look fab on you!


----------



## lily25

Haven't posted here for a while!










O My Sling in taupe, (same old same old)


----------



## dreamdoll

You look great!



lily25 said:


> Haven't posted here for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O My Sling in taupe, (same old same old)


----------



## Nieners

Everyone looks so ahmazing and well put together


----------



## lilmissb

*dream* that dress is AMAZING on you! I keep meaning to buy stuff from Asos.

*jap* you look fabulous! I love tights and I think you'll be find finding tights to go with your shoes is easier than you think.

You look great with your same old same old *lily!*


----------



## MichelleD

*Jap* you look great as always.  Surly's suggestion of nude textured tights is a good one.


----------



## brintee

*lily *you look fab! I love me a crisp, white shirt!


----------



## japskivt

Thank you *Michelle, LilMiss, brintee, drea, adeana, Nieners, evanescent, dreamdoll, hya, duke & surly*! 

Nude tights are a great idea. I will look for textured ones.


----------



## japskivt

Lily - you look fab!


----------



## lily25

*dreamdoll, lilmissb, brintee, japskivt* thank you all!


----------



## MichelleD

Great outfit *Lily*.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thank you sweetie, they have nice stuff! Esp with the USD / AUD rate now, worth a look 



lilmissb said:


> *dream* that dress is AMAZING on you! I keep meaning to buy stuff from Asos.
> 
> *jap* you look fabulous! I love tights and I think you'll be find finding tights to go with your shoes is easier than you think.
> 
> You look great with your same old same old *lily!*


----------



## japskivt

DVF Mula dress in grey. Loved it more when I was still BF'ing DS. Now my boobs are too small for it and I have to wear a tank top underneath because I don't fill it out.


----------



## hya_been

Gorgeous *Jap*.  Seeing how much use you get out of your ron rons makes me think they're a great investment.  It took me a little time to figure out what BFing was!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks. Yep... they seem to be my go-to shoes lately. 

haha... sorry about that! Yep. I did that for a year with him. Its not fair. They went right back to how they were before kids but when I was PG and BF'ing, they were huge. What a tease.


----------



## brintee

Haha I was confused at first too! lol. The dress looks beautiful on you and the Ron Rons seem to be a great staple shoe.


----------



## dreamdoll

You look great jap!


----------



## lichda

*lily*, I love your outfit! that taupe is great on you and the oh my is a beautiful classic. love the bag, too! 

*japskivt*, I hear you about the breastfeeding! I am enjoying my bounty while it lasts 

Here's my first catwalk appearance!  I was hanging out with my family this past weekend and decided to put on my purple jazz no barres for the heck of it.  I only wish I could wear them out regularly.  I'm usually carrying my big ol' baby in a carrier, so it's a no go.  But I can dream!  

Please excuse all the kid stuff in the background, we have this little guy, 2.5 months old and a two year old!  Toy overload!  Must balance with CLs!


----------



## Nieners

What a cutie!


----------



## japskivt

lichda said:


> *japskivt*, I hear you about the breastfeeding! I am enjoying my bounty while it lasts
> 
> Here's my first catwalk appearance!  I was hanging out with my family this past weekend and decided to put on my purple jazz no barres for the heck of it.  I only wish I could wear them out regularly.  I'm usually carrying my big ol' baby in a carrier, so it's a no go.  But I can dream!



*Lichda*, they were fun while they lasted. He is so cute. I want to bite those cheeks! You look great! My kids are close in age as well and there were always so many toys. We have a lot less now, but they still seem to overtake whatever room they are in.


----------



## brintee

awww your little one is so cute *lichda*! And the NB are hot!


----------



## japskivt

Here is today's outfit w/ craMberry Ron Rons.


----------



## surlygirl

*jap *- love, love, love the dress! great pop of color with the ron rons. another fab look!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Lichda:* Love your shoes and your baby is adorable!!!

*Jap:* I give your outfit


----------



## japskivt

*Surly*, the dress caught my eye because of the colors. It matches cramberry, barbie pink, rouge, and grey metal patent. So many options!

*Duke*, thank you so much! I love the icon!


----------



## brintee

stunning as always *jap*!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *Brintee*!


----------



## surlygirl

*lichda *- you and your baby are too cute! love the purple no barre!


----------



## hya_been

*jap* I've got to thank you for posting outfits daily.  They're so much fun to look at!


----------



## lichda

thanks, *nieners, jap, brintee, duke* and *surly*!  

i also love the daily *jap* outfits!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *hya* and *lichda*! I am glad you aren't bored with them!


----------



## MichelleD

Dukeprincess said:


> *Lichda:* Love your shoes and your baby is adorable!!!
> 
> *Jap:* I give your outfit



^^^ITA w/ Duke^^^


----------



## LornaLou

Lily and Japs you have great style! I adore those cranberry Ron Rons


----------



## lichda

thanks, *michelle*!  some day the baby will appreciate the shoes, right?  hmm....


----------



## MichelleD

Today's post comes with a story--
Today all I had to do outside of the house was pick up a ring that I had sized from Tyson's Galleria (okay, I stopped in NM & Saks and tried on CL's for two hours but that didn't count).  I admit that I didn't put much thought into my outfit but I didn't think I looked bad.  By the time by BF came in I was still dressed but had on had on slippers.  Once he saw my shoes by the bed, he looked at me incredulously and said, "I know you didn't wear that" (meaning how dare you wear THOSE SHOES with THAT outfit)   I couldn't believe him. (jacka$$--thought it but didn't say it -lol)

Here's my too lowly for CL's outfit:
Top: Banana Republic sweater
Jeans: Forever 21
Belt: Leatherock (studded w/rhinestone buckle)
Bag: LV Mahina


----------



## lilmissb

*jap* really loving your outfits! At least you didn't loose boobage!!! I know some women who actually lost what they originally had and are practically flat  I would die of that happened to me as I'm only a small B cup anyway.

And that dress....WOW! With the cranberry they look awesome.

*lichda* great to see you modelling your NB's! You look fabulous!! It must be such a challenge with a young one's toys and heels. I can't even imagine what kind of injuries I'd do to myself!!! ush:

*Michelle* what a d*ckwad! Meh, forget about him. You are rocking those studded babies! That's what I call casual chic


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> *Michelle* what a d*ckwad! Meh, forget about him. You are rocking those studded babies! That's what I call casual chic



Thanks *LilMiss*.  Men can just be real stupid sometimes. I was a little thrown by his comment and didn't have a smart comeback.  He got a pass "this time" since he just gave me 3 pairs of CL's for my birthday last week


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! Well I guess he did get you 3 pairs...but he's cut down next time right?


----------



## japskivt

Michelle, I think you look great! Men are retards!

Thanks *Michelle*, *Lorna* & *LilMiss*!

LilMiss, I guess it could be worse. I started with nothing and they were only big for BF'ing and then went back to nothing. HAHA!


----------



## brintee

you look hot *michell**e*, who cares what DBF said!


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> ^LOL! Well I guess he did get you 3 pairs...but he's cut down next time right?



You know it. It will go something like this >:boxing: lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think your outfit is great *Michelle!* I would also kill for your Mahina! :ninja:


----------



## lichda

thanks, *lilmissb*!  

I am also loving the studded vps, *michelle*.  long live casual chic!


----------



## japskivt

DVF Dessa Jolie Dress in Navy & Blue Acid VP.

Pardon the sweater lint please.


----------



## hya_been

*Lichda* I never commented on how great you look.  Love the purple!
*Michelle* I don't think I would've been quite as reserved as you even with the presents!  You look great.  Love the studded VPs.
*JapSkivt*So despite the VP cut change, you're keeping them?  What size did you end up taking?  With the questions aside, I've got to say that you are definitely tempting me with the acid python.  I need to get away from this thread!


----------



## japskivt

hya_been said:


> *JapSkivt*So despite the VP cut change, you're keeping them?  What size did you end up taking?  With the questions aside, I've got to say that you are definitely tempting me with the acid python.  I need to get away from this thread!



Yes, I love them too much, so I will deal. They are a 40.5


----------



## glistenpearls

I haven't been at CL forum for a while. A little bit side-tracked @ Chanel forum lol.
My pic with my nude open clic from last Friday-


----------



## brintee

the color of the dress is gorgeous with the VPs *jap*!
love the nudes *glisten*!


----------



## rdgldy

*jap, glisten* - gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## surlygirl

*Michelle *- too funny about the bf. that's the beauty of CLs, right? you can dress them up, dress them down and they have a nice beat that you can dance to! lol. The LV mahina was probably thinking, "what am I, chopped liver?" lol. Love that bag, and love the downtown chic look!

*jap *- the blue acid python is just gorgeous! glad that you decided to keep them ... you look great, as usual!

*glisten *- the nude open clics are fabulous! great skinnies, too!


----------



## glistenpearls

Thank you *brintee*, *rdgldy *!
*surlygirl*, would you believe my skinny jeans only cost me $49 and it's only from American Eagle Outfitters.


----------



## lichda

thanks, *hya*!

*glisten*, i love the am eagle skinnies and the open clic look great on you. who is your gray leather jacket by?  it's super cute!


----------



## MichelleD

hya_been said:


> *Michelle* I don't think I would've been quite as reserved as you even with the presents!  You look great.  Love the studded VPs.



Thanks *Hya*, I pay him no attention.  For some bizarre reason, he thinks I'm supposed to be all dressed up every time I wear CL's. Hell, we're talking about a guy who still thinks women wear slips (and I'm not talking about the shape wear kind either) under all dresses...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

You girls look great!


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks *Duke, Surly  & Lichda*.

*Jap*, fabulous as usual.  I'd love to raid your closet especially since we are the same (DVF) size...:ninja:

*Glisten* you look great.


----------



## glistenpearls

lichda said:


> thanks, *hya*!
> 
> *glisten*, i love the am eagle skinnies and the open clic look great on you. who is your gray leather jacket by? it's super cute!


 
I got many compliments on that (faux) leather jacket  They dont believe me when I say it's not a real leather. They are from Express by the way, it's quite thick and so believable. This is from the front-


----------



## MichelleD

Dress : DVF Melicent


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Michelle!* Dress twins!


----------



## MichelleD

dukeprincess said:


> gorgeous *michelle!* dress twins!




Thanks Duke.


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *Michelle* & *jap!*

*Michelle* you have yourself and ol fashioned beau then!  Oh and that DVF is STUNNING! I need something like that for work.

 love your blue acid outfit *jap!!!!*

*glisten* love the open clics!


----------



## lichda

great dvf dress, *michelle*!  i also drool for your acid python (and dvf hookup!), *jap*.  

and i am so impressed by that express jacket, *glisten*!  great budget finds between that and the jeans!


----------



## japskivt

Michelle, I have that dress! You look great!


----------



## brintee

*michelle*! The DVF dress is fab!


----------



## japskivt

*Glisten*, you look great!


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks *lichda, & brintee*.

*Jap*, it seems Duke, you & myself are dress triplets  Perhaps one day I will catch up to you & Duke and your awesome DVF collection.  I love DVF but 7 out of my 9 items are solid. Some of those prints are just too retro and over the top for me.


----------



## japskivt

MichelleD said:


> Thanks *lichda, & brintee*.
> 
> *Jap*, it seems Duke, you & myself are dress triplets  Perhaps one day I will catch up to you & Duke and your awesome DVF collection.  I love DVF but 7 out of my 9 items are solid. Some of those prints are just too retro and over the top for me.



Most of my items are solid as well.

I would have to count how many total I have b/c it has gone up but I only have 10 printed items. Which means about 1/4 of my stuff is printed.


----------



## Dukeprincess

All of my items are prints, except for 3 pieces.  I love color, so I have several of her brightly patterned dresses.  Everyone thought I was crazy for buying the Jenny, but I love it and wear it to work and always get tons of compliments!

I would like a solid black wrap though....


----------



## japskivt

Dukeprincess said:


> All of my items are prints, except for 3 pieces.  I love color, so I have several of her brightly patterned dresses.  Everyone thought I was crazy for buying the Jenny, but I love it and wear it to work and always get tons of compliments!
> 
> I would like a solid black wrap though....



I don't want to overtake this thread with chatter, but I hate that her black wrap dresses aren't silk. That's why I don't own one.


----------



## dreachick2384

Nice everyone!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Going out tonight...DVF Ledicia top and Black New Simples


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

first time out with my black watersnake altadamas! yay!

dress: H&M! only $24.00!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW, *Nerdy!* You look smoking HOT!


----------



## lichda

*Duke*, you and *Nerdy* both look great!  Those simples are really flattering on you, *Duke*!  And *Nerdy*, I _will_ be checking out my local H&M for that dress!  Love the altadamas!


----------



## evanescent

*lichda*, cute! your baby is adorable too!

*jap*, you always look fabulous!!

*glistenpearls*, your nude open clics are gorgeous!!

*michelle*, love your DvF dress! and what's your bf talking about, those studded VPs look GREAT matched with casual outfits!

*nerdy*, hot outfit!

*dukeprincess*, the simples look great on you, do they have cork platform/heel??


----------



## surlygirl

*Duke *- too cute! love the simples on you.

*Nerdy *- you look fantastic! I absolutely love altadamas!


----------



## dreachick2384

Great look Nerdy!


----------



## brintee

*duke*, you look so cute!
wowza *nerdy*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Lichda, Evanescent, Surly and Brintee!* 

Yup, they are the ones with the cork platform.  They are so comfy!


----------



## hya_been

*Nerdy* - I think I have the same sweaterdress from H&M.  Even though it's so form fitting, I find it really figure flattering.


----------



## japskivt

Duke. Love it! I want that top. 

Nerdy. You look hot!


----------



## Shainerocks

Nerdy and Duke ..both of you look great!!
I bet you go to the gym at least 4x a week.


----------



## carlinha

haven't been on this thread in a while but all you ladies look so lovely!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Everyone looks great! I wore my Sock 212 Mary Janes again on Friday night 















And a close up with my kittens new toy, of course a stiletto


----------



## dreamdoll

*Nerdy*, you look amazing!

*lorna*, great pairup, love your socks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks for the compliments ladies! 

*Lorna:* Love the MJ's with the sexy stockings!


----------



## brintee

You look smokin' *lorna*!


----------



## lilmissb

*Duke* great outfit!

Wowsers *Nerdy!* Fab look.

Loving those sock mj's *Lorna!* And very sexy stockings too.


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you ladies


----------



## PANda_USC

*Lornalou*, ahhh, love the color combination. The red really stands out against the black attire! Fierce!


----------



## MichelleD

Great outfit *Duke*. 

*Nerdy* - Nice legs!!  Great dress with your altadama's.

*LornaLou*, love your stockings with the sock MJ's.


----------



## MichelleD

evanescent said:


> *michelle*, love your DvF dress! and what's your bf talking about, those studded VPs look GREAT matched with casual outfits!
> 
> Thanks *Evan*.


----------



## mal

*Duke*, I love that top so much...
*Lorna*, wow- Ruby Slippers! Pretty.
*Nerdy*, the ADs are TDF  well complimented by some perfect legs!!!


----------



## carlinha

*lornalou* - i LOVE the color of those!  is that rouge patent?


----------



## MichelleD

Another day headed to the office...(while washing my hands in the restroom at work, I glanced in the mirror at myself and thought "I look like June Cleaver." I laughed for 10 minutes like a lunatic )

Black DVF Rosina Dress with Black Patent Moira's.


----------



## rdgldy

Love your look-those shoes are definitely becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## LornaLou

Thanks everyone 
I am not sure, I think they are Rouge patent but they don't have a box so I am not sure, they are glittery I know that  And bright red, they are not as dark as my rouge altadama, they are just bright glittery shiny red


----------



## lilmissb

*Michelle* you look fab and I agree those moira's are so different on the foot to the stock pic.


----------



## carlinha

*michelle* - i love the moiras!


----------



## samhainophobia

Everyone looks fab!  *japskivt*, I must have those cranberry Ron Rons.  Gorgeous!


----------



## samhainophobia

Sorry for the double post, it's not letting me edit.



japskivt said:


> I had tights on this morning b/c I am always cold. I don't like the look but I hate pantyhose. *The thing is, with all of these colored shoes, will I have to wear pantyhose so I can wear them in the winter? I have no idea what to do!*



Black opaques!  They are on-trend and look awesome with pretty much everything, except brown, of course .  Also, try Spanx high-rise tights.  I *hate* pantyhose, and I lovelovelove these tights -- they are so freaking comfy.  They're expensive, but worth every single penny.  They're completely opaque, and they don't roll down AT ALL.  Before I discovered these tights I'd never had a pair of tights or hose that I didn't have to tug up all day long, but these things don't move.  I'll never wear another brand again.


----------



## japskivt

samhainophobia said:


> Sorry for the double post, it's not letting me edit.
> 
> 
> 
> Black opaques!  They are on-trend and look awesome with pretty much everything, except brown, of course .  Also, try Spanx high-rise tights.  I *hate* pantyhose, and I lovelovelove these tights -- they are so freaking comfy.  They're expensive, but worth every single penny.  They're completely opaque, and they don't roll down AT ALL.  Before I discovered these tights I'd never had a pair of tights or hose that I didn't have to tug up all day long, but these things don't move.  I'll never wear another brand again.



Thanks *Sam*!

*Lorna* - love the outfit!

*Nerdy *- hotness!

*Michelle* - you look great! I love the Moira's.


----------



## brintee

*Michelle* the Moiras are awesome! I love how they look on and they look fab with the dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *Michelle* you look awesome!  Love the Moiras!


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks ladies!!  The moira's definitely look better on.


----------



## legaldiva

*Michelle*--you are the dress DIVA!!!  I love each and every time you post.  Such a nice, classy example.


----------



## MichelleD

legaldiva said:


> *Michelle*--you are the dress DIVA!!!  I love each and every time you post.  Such a nice, classy example.



 Thanks *Legal*.


----------



## mal

*Michelle*, you look great! A perfect outfit IMO


----------



## tiaB40

everyone looks great with their Louboutins!  this thread has me picking out my outfits for my Louboutins that i don't even have yet


----------



## Shainerocks

Michelle, you look stunning!! I love the Moiras.


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks *Mal & Shaine*.


----------



## lilmissb

Today I'm debuting my Citys! Seen with a Portmans safari dress.


----------



## MichelleD

super cute outfit *lilmiss*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very cute *Miss B!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

horrible pictures but i wore my multicolor glitter NPs for the first time today ...


----------



## Shainerocks

Omg, *naked* I love it ^^^


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Michelle* & *Duke!*

Very cute *naked* love the outfit!


----------



## brintee

*lilmiss*, I love the dress/shoe combo, it gorgeous!

*Naked*, that outfit is beautiful! And I LOVE your hair!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute outfit *Naked!*  My goodness, you are so tiny!  (DP is jealous!)


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *brintee!*


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lilmiss*, you look amazing!!   I'm so jealous of your warm weather outfit haha... I was freezing my butt off in my dress today! 

*naked*, I LOVE the glitters and I second Duke... you are SO tiny and I'm jealous!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks *fiery!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

:kiss: Oh you ladies are just too sweet! Thank you 

*Lilmiss* love the dress!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks sweets! One of my best buys to date.


----------



## japskivt

LilMiss... you look great! I love the outfit and I am jealous that it is warm where you are... I am freezing today.

Naked... love the glitters! You look fabulous!


----------



## MichelleD

The weather has begun to change here in the DC area and thus I am slipping into a JCrew state of mind.  So, here is by boring outfit from yesterday. Sorry for the crappy pictures ( I had on tights when I got dressed because I was cold but my shoes kept slipping not to mention that I really didn't like the look, so I took them off).

Suit - JCrew Black & Grey Super 120's
JCrew button down, black ruffle long sleeve shirt
Shoes - Black w/ Brown Wood New Simples


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very classy *Michelle!*


----------



## brintee

You have great style *michelle*! Love the look!


----------



## japskivt

*Michelle*! You look so good. J.Crew does not fit me well, but I keep buying anyway! Haha!


----------



## yellow08

Really cute *MichelleD*


----------



## Shainerocks

Michelle, you look great as always.


----------



## MichelleD

japskivt said:


> *Michelle*! You look so good. J.Crew does not fit me well, but I keep buying anyway! Haha!



Thanks. I know what you mean *Jap* about JCrew clothes.  I get all my pants altered in the waist. If I buy capri's I have to get them shortened.Finally, most of their pants are wide leg so I get them taken in.  I'm a little too short for wide pants.

Are you still not feeling well? I thought you were gonna post some pics


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks ladies ( *Duke, Brintee, Yellow & Shaine*)


----------



## lilmissb

You look fab *Michelle!*


----------



## japskivt

MichelleD said:


> Thanks. I know what you mean *Jap* about JCrew clothes.  I get all my pants altered in the waist. If I buy capri's I have to get them shortened.Finally, most of their pants are wide leg so I get them taken in.  I'm a little too short for wide pants.
> 
> Are you still not feeling well? I thought you were gonna post some pics



I posted one yesterday in the RAOK thread. I will post today's soon. I promise.


----------



## MichelleD

japskivt said:


> I posted one yesterday in the RAOK thread. I will post today's soon. I promise.



Just checked out the RAOK thread...you looked great as usual.  Will be waiting patiently for today's inspiration.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jap* where is my outfit picture!?


----------



## tiaB40

Michelle - there is nothing boring about your outfit.  you totally rock that in such a chic and classy way!


----------



## japskivt

DVF Aggie w/ Grey Patent Ron Rons

as requested


----------



## brintee

Yayyyy! Gorgeous, I love the print! Did you hear anything about fixing the Ron Rons *jap*??


----------



## japskivt

brintee said:


> Yayyyy! Gorgeous, I love the print! Did you hear anything about fixing the Ron Rons *jap*??



Thank you. Its from last fall.

I have yet to hear back from the boutique, which is unlike them. I hope soon. So frustrating.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wohoo!  I love that print!  

Thank you *Jap! *


----------



## brintee

I hope they can fix it for you!


----------



## MichelleD

Lovely *Jap*.


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *jap!* Hope they grey ron rons get fixed as I know you'll miss them while they're outta action!!!


----------



## wingit

That is such a cute ensemble, japskivt! You have such long legs, by the way!


----------



## mal

*lilmiss*, the Citys are perfect with that dress- you had to have them!
*Michelle*, you look perfect as always. I love the J Crew suit- the jacket is a great shape. Your home decor is really stunning too!
That dress is a great proportion on you, *jap*! I am really falling in love with the Grey Ron Rons...


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks *mal!*   Me and my citys will have a beautiful life together methinks!!


----------



## mal

^^^ I think so too 
*naked*, looove your NP outfit! They are great with jeans


----------



## MichelleD

mal said:


> *Michelle*, you look perfect as always. I love the J Crew suit- the jacket is a great shape. Your home decor is really stunning too!



Thanks *Mal*. Probably 75+% of my wardrobe is JCrew  As for the decor, thanks again.  I turned my daughter's room into a guest room (that I refer to as my vacation room) when she left for college  and yet for some bizarre reason, she still thinks of it as her room  lol


----------



## Alice1979

*Michelle*, you look fabulous. I love J Crew too.

*jap*, you look gorgeous, and you have very nice legs.

Me today:

Hollister top
SFAM josefina in vintage port lions
CL black studded pigalle 100


----------



## Shainerocks

Love the outfit, *Alice*! You look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loving the outfit with the gorgy Pigalles *Alice!*


----------



## Zophie

I've been trying to avoid the temptation of this forum but I didn't realize I'd been gone this long!  Anyway, here is my outfit from last night, an inexpensive dress from Express with my No Barre and a necklace from a little shop in the French Quarter where I got a psychic reading.  

The second two pictues are the same shoes on my trip to Bermuda with an outfit from White House Black Market.  The airline lost my luggage with my shoes in it for the first four days of the trip and I was freaking out!


----------



## lilmissb

*Alice* what a fabulous outfit! I love those pigalles the more I see them....

Wowsers *Zophie* you look fabulous as usual. Still jealous you live in NO. I'd love to be able to stroll down to the french quarter and get some yummy food anytime I liked!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *Shaine*, *Duke*, and *lilmissb*.

*Zophie*, you look hot. Love the No Barres.


----------



## mal

*zophie*, missed you, the photos are awesome. I love No Barres and NO too, glad to see pictures of it! You look HOT!
*Alice*, my god, woman you are looking fabulous! Black Studded Pigalles  It's about time you debuted those bad babies! They look so perfect with those jeans! SFAM, eh?


----------



## Alice1979

Hi *mal*, thank you sweetie. Yeah I forgot I never posted them  So you like my new seven jeans? They're so comfy.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LOVE the outfit *Alice!!!*


----------



## japskivt

Thank you *Duke, Michelle, LilMiss, wingit, Mal* (I do love the cut of the Aggie) & *Alice* (thank you.. look who's talking, though!)!

*Alice*, I always love your pics. I got rid of my studded VPs, I think I want the pigalles!

*Zophie*, I love the No Barre! I would be freaking if my luggage was lost. You look great!


----------



## brintee

*alice & zophie*, you ladies look absolutely fab!


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyone looks gorgeous! 

*Alice*, i LOVE your top!!! Is it still selling in shops?


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *naked*, *jap*, *brintee*, and *savvys*.

*jap*, you should definitely go for the pigalles. They're so wearable and versatile.

*savvys*, I just got the top on Sat. Though it's on clearance, I think you can still find it at Hollister.


----------



## MichelleD

Dukeprincess said:


> Loving the outfit with the gorgy Pigalles *Alice!*



^^^^


----------



## MichelleD

*Zopie*, you look great in your No Barre's.


----------



## adeana

*Michelle* your suits look so sharp!  You look terrific.  Classy, professional, and sexy!
*Jap* beautiful as always! I really love your gray Ron Rons.
*Alice* you completely rock the pigalles!!  So hot!
*Zophie* you are so cute in your no barres!  Love the dress too.


----------



## japskivt

Sorry for not being more active. I have just been so busy lately. It was pouring when I woke up, so here is my rainy day outfit.

Vince Cashmere Cardiagan - Navy
Theory Short Sleeve Turtleneck - Grey
J Brand Skinny Cords - Dark Grey
Bianca - Aubergine Metal Patent


----------



## moshi_moshi

japskivt said:


> Sorry for not being more active. I have just been so busy lately. It was pouring when I woke up, so here is my rainy day outfit.
> 
> Vince Cashmere Cardiagan - Navy
> Theory Short Sleeve Turtleneck - Grey
> J Brand Skinny Cords - Dark Grey
> Bianca - Aubergine Metal Patent


 
love the outfit.. and those biancas!  i'm kind of torn... biancas or booties at the meetup!


----------



## brintee

You look so cute and comfy *jap*! I love those cords!!

BTW, did you see the DVF Satin leggings? Do you think they would super unflattering?


----------



## japskivt

brintee said:


> You look so cute and comfy *jap*! I love those cords!!
> 
> BTW, did you see the DVF Satin leggings? Do you think they would super unflattering?




Thank you! These cords are the most amazing pants ever. They are stretchy!

I love the satin leggings. They are the sweetheart pants in satin, and you know how I love the sweetheart pants.

I am loving the new stuff!


----------



## brintee

Ohh, im going to have to get them then. I might have to get them hemmed, but I NEED them! 



japskivt said:


> Thank you! These cords are the most amazing pants ever. They are stretchy!
> 
> I love the satin leggings. They are the sweetheart pants in satin, and you know how I love the sweetheart pants.
> 
> I am loving the new stuff!


----------



## japskivt

moshi_moshi said:


> love the outfit.. and those biancas!  i'm kind of torn... biancas or booties at the meetup!




I love my Biancas! I want the Moulage! I know you don't like them, but their cut and ankle opening is why I like them. 

It is a hard decision!


----------



## Alice1979

*jap*, you look great. Love the j brand cords and the biancas look stunning on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yipee more *Jap* outfit pics!   the Biancas and the outfit!


----------



## moshi_moshi

japskivt said:


> I love my Biancas! I want the Moulage! I know you don't like them, but their cut and ankle opening is why I like them.
> 
> It is a hard decision!


 

that color is fab!  i still like the cut i just don't like them on me, i don't think they'd fit into my wardrobe


----------



## surlygirl

*jap *- love the entire outfit. grey is my fav color. grey cords with a grey sweater is just perfect. and you know how I feel about the Biancas. I may have to locate a marron glace pair for the signing!!!


----------



## lichda

cute outfit, *jap*!  it's hard to be cozy and still sexy and you are pulling it off!  love the biancas in that color, btw.


----------



## sumnboutme

the biancas *jap*...and I love your outfit too!


----------



## ohNina

japskivt said:


> Sorry for not being more active. I have just been so busy lately. It was pouring when I woke up, so here is my rainy day outfit.
> 
> Vince Cashmere Cardiagan - Navy
> Theory Short Sleeve Turtleneck - Grey
> J Brand Skinny Cords - Dark Grey
> Bianca - Aubergine Metal Patent



very cute!  I am in LOVE with your Biancas.  Every time I see a pair I want them even more and the color of yours is making my heart skip a beat


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers* jap!* Didn't realise the biancas came in aubergine. I love aubergine  Oh your outfit is pretty good too!!!


----------



## japskivt

Thank you *Alice, Duke, Moshi, Surly, Lichda, Sumn, OhNina & LilMiss*!  I think the Bianca's are a great shoe. I really want them in black patent, but I am not sure if they will look like stripper shoes on me in that color.


----------



## japskivt

Turns out patterned tights make your legs look big. 

So here we go. DVF Moldav Top & Lytton Skirt. Grey GAP tights and Grey Ron Rons. 

I am so boring.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh hot mama! There is NOTHING boring about that outfit, *Jap*


----------



## brintee

I agree! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh hot mama! There is NOTHING boring about that outfit, *Jap*


----------



## lilmissb

Nothing boring, you look fab *jap!* Did you fix your ron rons? Yeah!


----------



## Alice1979

*jap*, you look fabulous and sophisticated. Sorry, I couldn't go back far enough to read the previous posts, but what happened to your ron rons?


----------



## erinmiyu

jap, not boring! you look great!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks! Duke, Brintee, LilMiss, Alice & Erin. 

Alice. I destroyed the heel walking to lunch. Right above the heel tap. It's not too bad. They are going to Leatherspa on Monday. I just love them
too much to really care. Haha.


----------



## hya_been

Nice look *Jap* - do you find that your feet slip forwards in your shoes with the tights on.  I wore my decolletes today and with the tights my feet were just slipping a bunch and the heels were loose.  I need to wear tights, so this isn't good.


----------



## MichelleD

Jap you look great! Dont be so critical of yourself.


----------



## MichelleD

hya_been said:


> Nice look *Jap* - do you find that your feet slip forwards in your shoes with the tights on.  I wore my decolletes today and *with the tights my feet were just slipping a bunch and the heels were loose*.  I need to wear tights, so this isn't good.



You are not alone *Hya*.  I wore tights last week with my New Simples and it drove me crazy.  I ended up taking them off.  Of course I felt crazy about doing it but my shoes fit way better afterwards.  I'm curious to see what others say about how they resolve this without redressing at work like I did.


----------



## lilmissb

Ok so today is my 4 year anniversary with my bf and we're going out to dinner tonight. Just our local jap restaurant so I thought I might wear some Loubs 

DVF top & nude clichys.


----------



## natassha68

Jap - love your style, you put outfit's together sooo nicely 

lilmiss - love the dvf w/ the clichy's, you look soooo sweet


----------



## natassha68

Alice - Love this outfit !!!! Very Joan Jett !!! TDF  


Alice1979 said:


> *Michelle*, you look fabulous. I love J Crew too.
> 
> *jap*, you look gorgeous, and you have very nice legs.
> 
> Me today:
> 
> Hollister top
> SFAM josefina in vintage port lions
> CL black studded pigalle 100


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *natassha!* I try


----------



## brintee

I love the anniversary look *lilmiss*!


----------



## MichelleD

Congrats on your anniversary *lilmiss*, you look great!


----------



## erinmiyu

congrats on the anniversary, *lilmissb*! *alice*, those look hot with that outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *miss b* and the DVF and the Clichys look fab on you!


----------



## japskivt

LilMiss - work has blocked pictures yet again. I will check from my phone ASAP.


----------



## sumnboutme

cute *lilmissb*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lilmiss* - love that top and the clichys of course!


----------



## Shainerocks

Lilmissb, your outfit is so cute. You look great 
congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Japs & lilmiss*, gorgeous! 

Happy 4th anniversary *lilmiss*


----------



## hya_been

MichelleD said:


> You are not alone *Hya*.  I wore tights last week with my New Simples and it drove me crazy.  I ended up taking them off.  Of course I felt crazy about doing it but my shoes fit way better afterwards.  I'm curious to see what others say about how they resolve this without redressing at work like I did.



It was torture!  My solution too was to take them off. I already have a heel grip in them - is additional padding really necessary?!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *Michelle*, *adeana*, and *natassha*.

*lilmissb*, happy anniversary. You look amazing.


----------



## tresjoliex

Love the look ALICE!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*brintee*, *Michelle*, *erin*, *Duke*, *jap* (check it out quick!  ), *Debbie*, *moshi*, *Shaine*, *savvys*, *Alice!!!!*


----------



## japskivt

Lilmiss! Love the outfit. What size did you get in the top?


----------



## samhainophobia

I just went through this ENTIRE thread.  Everyone looks great!

*japskivt*, you are really selling me on Ron Rons (as though I need more shoes).


----------



## adeana

*Jap* love the casual outfit with the biancas and the skirt and tights with your Ron Rons!  Always an inspiration!

*Lilmissb*, so cute! You look great.


----------



## lilmissb

Hey *jap*, I got a 6 but I could have gone a 4 I think as while I love the flowy-ness and tunic style I would want it to be  little more fitted as from the side view the top makes me look preggers!

Thanks *adeana!*


----------



## mal

MichelleD said:


> You are not alone *Hya*.  I wore tights last week with my New Simples and it drove me crazy.  I ended up taking them off.  Of course I felt crazy about doing it but my shoes fit way better afterwards.  I'm curious to see what others say about how they resolve this without redressing at work like I did.


Oh, it is awful! I guess heel grips might help but I don't want my shoes to stretch  My solution last night was to wear boots!
*jap* and *lilmiss*, looking amazing! *Alice* you know I love those Pigalles...
*lilmiss*, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY*


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *mal!*


----------



## dreachick2384

Today's debut of the nude bianca:



Old Navy skinny jeans
M by MJ top
Cheapie TJ Maxx cardy
Nude Bianca


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh, I've missed the outfit thread!!   Going back a few pages...

*Jap*, I LOVE that Aggie print... I wish I could find it!   The grey patent Ron Rons are perfect with it (and "our" Cranberry Ron Rons would look fab, too)! :-p  Ohhh, the J Brand cords (I need me a pair) look great with the Biancas and cozy Vince cardi... also, can I have your slim legs?!   I need to cut my fat thighs in half haha.  Uhhh, and NO, your legs do NOT look even remotely fat in patterned tights... very cute. outfit.. and you know which bag (red!!!!) will look fabulous with these colors (and outfit)! 

*Alice*, you look SO cool and chic... I love the studded pigalles with that outfit!! 

*Zophie*, what beautiful In Action shots!!  You look like you're having so much fun (and look fabulous while doin git)!

*lilmiss *- I love that DVF top on you!!  The nude clichys (can you clone a pair for me?!) look perfect with the outfit!

*dreachick *- I love the colors in your MbyMJ top (hell, I just love MbyMJ haha)... the nude Biancas look beautiful with your outfit!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous* drea*!! I adore the nude Bianca.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Nothing special, but I wore this out to dinner yesterday.

Grey BCBG tunic/black patent studded belt, skinny black J Brands, Chanel black/grey long pearls, '06A violet fonce e/w (LOVE! ) and my trusty (I should probably buy a backup pair haha, because I'll cry if these die on me) black patent decolletes!







Also, because we're kinda insane, a silly pic I took with my friend (we "split" my shoes haha).   No, we weren't drunk... we don't need alcohol to do stupid $hit haha... it comes naturally!


----------



## mal

Ha ha, *Fiery!* You look so gorgeous, as always!  every aspect of your outfit


----------



## MichelleD

*Fiery*, I love your outfit!! You look fantastic!  I really do need a pair of decolletes.
And, from one curly haired girl to the next, your hair looks great too.

The pic of you and your friend is too cute.


----------



## lilmissb

*Drea* you look fabulous!

Thanks *Fiery!* You look great yourself! Love the silly pic!!!


----------



## adeana

*Drea* you look so cute! LOVE the nude bianca!

*Fiery* great outfit!  You and your friend are so cute showing off your decolletes.  I think if I had to choose a pair to wear every single day, it would be the black patent decolletes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Drea:* You look lovely, and the nude Biancas are gorgeous.

*Fiery:* Of course, I love your outfit and there is nothing wrong with acting silly with friends!!


----------



## Mittens34

Me in three of my DVF dress and new CL Burgundy Simples. My favorite clothing designer is DVF. I have over 40 of her dresses and it keeps growing. I love her silk jersey dresses, since they never wrinkle and look great on everybody.


----------



## lilmissb

^love the outfits *Mittens*


----------



## natassha68

Fiery - You have such a great fashion sense, more like the eye of a stylist, Love your belted tunic, and Chanel bead's w/ the bag , dreamy !!!!, never can go wrong w/ Chanel  

Drea- Love the Nude Bianca's, funny how CL's can match up with forever 21 or Armani prive' .... crazy....that's true art !


----------



## Mittens34

lilmissb said:


> ^love the outfits *Mittens*



Thank you Lilmissb

Here are some more of my DVF dresses and my CL's. I have to be careful with some of the DVF wraps, because I'm too big on top. I love the Julie wrap.
xxxxxxxxxx not allowed!


----------



## dreachick2384

Thank you Fiery, Savvys, LilMiss, Adeana, Duke and Natassha! The nude biancas are so versatile and look great with everything. 

Fiery, great outfit! I love the decolletes on you. You probably should get a backup! And I agree on M by MJ, I'm such an addict! 

Mittens you look great!


----------



## adeana

*Mittens* you look great, love the DVF dresses!


----------



## erinmiyu

*drea*: love the biancas!

*fiery, *you are so cute! i love the shoe-splitting!

*mittens*, LOVE your dvfs! i'm a huge dvf fan, too.

last night for dinner with my husband! 

issa and mad marys!


----------



## Mittens34

erinmiyu said:


> *drea*: love the biancas!
> 
> *fiery, *you are so cute! i love the shoe-splitting!
> 
> *mittens*, LOVE your dvfs! i'm a huge dvf fan, too.
> 
> last night for dinner with my husband!
> 
> issa and mad marys!



Thanks so much Erinmiyu. I love your Issa dress and Mad Marys. You look beautiful.


----------



## Mittens34

adeana said:


> *Mittens* you look great, love the DVF dresses!



Thanks so much Adeana. I love your collection of CL's. You have the best taste.


----------



## Mittens34

dreachick2384 said:


> Thank you Fiery, Savvys, LilMiss, Adeana, Duke and Natassha! The nude biancas are so versatile and look great with everything.
> 
> Fiery, great outfit! I love the decolletes on you. You probably should get a backup! And I agree on M by MJ, I'm such an addict!
> 
> Mittens you look great!



Thanks so much Drea. I love your nude Biancas too and I love your kitty. He looks just like my baby "Mittens."


----------



## brintee

gorgeous *drea*!
*Fiery*, OMG the Chanel is TDF! And I love the Decolletes too!
*Mittens*, DVF is my favorite too! You look so pretty!
*Erin*, LOVE the MMs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Mittens:* I too,  DVF dresses!  Check out this thread with other DVF lovers.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-38.html

*Erin:* You look fabulous with the MM's!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *mal*! 

Hi *MichelleD*... thanks so much!  Haha, yes, you do... I wear mine to pieces!!  Thanks for the compliment about my hair!  Yours is lovely too, from what I've seen!   It's so funny when people assume it's high maintenance, when for me, it's the very definition of wash and wear... I take three minutes to style it (and don't own a hair dryer haha). :-p  It took me a while to grow into my hair, but now I adore it! 

Haha, thanks* lilmissb*... we always have fun doing random crap, only this time it involved my CLs! :-p

*adeana *- Aww, thanks so much!  I'm with you on that... black patent decolletes all the way! 

*Duke *- Thanks so much, girl!  Haha, no, there definitely isn't... it's what we do! 

*Mittens* - Phew, you look amazing in every last DVF piece... I also love DVF, because her pieces are so easy to throw on and magically look put together in!  

*Natassha*, aww, you're so sweet... thank you!   I totally agree that anything Chanel is dreamy! 

Aww, thanks so much, *drea*!  Haha, yes, MbyMJ is the best!  I probably should haha... in a way, I kind of do, because I bought the black patent decol zeps on sale a few years back... so they're almost the same. 

Aww, thank you, *erinmyu*!  That Issa dress looks amazing on you paired with your MMs (which I adore! )!!

Aww, thanks so much, *brintee*!


----------



## adeana

Mittens34 said:


> Thanks so much Adeana. I love your collection of CL's. You have the best taste.




*Erin* you are _smokin_ in that outfit!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *mittens*, *brintee*, *duke*, *fiery* and *adeana*!

(ps *fiery*, love the new dean avatar!)


----------



## MichelleD

*Mittens,* I love your DVF collection. You look really great! I typically dont care for her prints but you are turning me into a fan.

*Erin*, love your Issa dress with the Mad Marys. You look great.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *tresjoliex*,* mal*, and *Minal*.

*drea*, love your outfit. your nude Biancas are TDF.

*Minal*, both you and your friend look stunning. Love your purple E/W too.

*Mittens*, you look gorgeous in all your DVF dresses and CLs.

*erin*, you totally rock those MMs, beautiful dress too.


----------



## lilmissb

*Mittens* I wish I had that many DVF dresses!!!

*erin* stunning!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Erin*, haha, you mean my husband Dean?!    I've always had a Jensen avatar, but I figured it was time to break out my other ones haha... plus, I love this particular picture! 

Aww, thanks so much, *Alice*!


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much Brintee, DukePrincess, FieryFashionist, MichelleD, Alice and Lilmissb. DukePrincess thank you for reminding me of the DVF link. I had posted on there a couple of times and forgot about that forum. Fieryfashionist your husband is gorgeous.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^You're welcome!   Ohhhhhh, I wish haha ... I was just kidding, sadly ... he's an actor (Jensen Ackles) and currently stars on the CW network show Supernatural.


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks Erin, and I love that dress with the MM's! 
Mittens, do you have pics of your Mittens?
And thanks Brintee and Alice! My rouge and nude biancas are prolly my two faves right now and are getting the most love!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *michelle*, *alice*, *lilmissb* and *drea*!

*fiery*, i knew you had a dean avatar before but i think he looks more rugged in this picture. i think we need metallicar in there somewhere, too.


----------



## phiphi

fieryfashionist said:


> *Erin*, haha, you mean my husband Dean?!   I've always had a Jensen avatar, but I figured it was time to break out my other ones haha... plus, I love this particular picture!
> 
> Aww, thanks so much, *Alice*!


 
Dean/Jensen.. i have such a big crush on him! swoooonnn!


----------



## sxcruz22

I just got mine today .  Sorry i've been posting these pictures everywhere.  I cant help myself.  My first CLs  and the fit is perfect.


----------



## lilmissb

^FABULOUS! They look awesome on you


----------



## savvysgirl

Ooooh i didnt think i liked them but they look fab! Congrats!


----------



## MichelleD

*sxcrux22,* your shoes are fabulous. I immediately thought of MJ.


----------



## MichelleD

Here's to a cold and rainy day in Maryland.  Another JCrew kinda day.

Shirt: Black Slim Stretch long sleeve
Sweater: Plum Raisin Cambridge Pocket Cable Cardigan
Belt: Black Patent Skinny
Pant: Plaid (Black, Olive, Beige)
Shoes:  New Simple Black with Brown Wood
Outerwear: (not pictured) Khaki Icon Trench
Bag: (not pictured) Black LV Mahina


----------



## MichelleD

Last Friday's casual outfit.... nothing special....

Shirt: Black 3/4 sleeve stretch shirt (JCrew)
Vest: Black Wool Herringbone (Madewell)
Jeans: Lucky Brand Lola's (my favorite most comfy jeans)
Shoes: Miss Boxe


----------



## mal

Wow! *Erin*, *mittens* and *Michelle*: ladies, you are shuttin it down


----------



## japskivt

*Mittens*, you look amazing! Love all of that DVF!

*Michelle*, you look great, as usual!


----------



## brintee

*scx*, I love the studs! SO fun!
*michelle*, those pants in the first pic are soooo cute! Love the casual look too!


----------



## lilmissb

Stylish as usual *Michelle!* Love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the outfits *Michelle!*


----------



## halah

Hi girls, long time no post!  I've been around though!!!

Had to share my new loubs:  lovely black jazz decolletes

I was proving to the boyfriend that these are not too sexy for work. Basic white Anne Fontaine blouse and theory skirt:







oh and FYI - I'm a 40 in simples and could have handled a 40.5 in these but they didn't have them in black.  They were going to order them for me from the Vegas store but instead we just padded out the 41s and they've been EXTREMELY comfortable.  Heel grips are my favorite invention right now.


Oh and one bonus photo - guess where I am .  Boyfriend shot this while walking home Saturday night.





(Chanel WOC, Miu Miu booties, BCBG dress and theory Boyfriend blazer)


----------



## Nico3327

I love your posts *Michele*!  I am a J.Crew geek and your outfits give me so many great ideas!!!


----------



## sxcruz22

thanks *Lilmissb, savvysgirl, MichelleD, and brintee* :]


----------



## moshi_moshi

*sxc* - loving the new shoes!

*michelle* - you look fab as always

*hal* - you look perfect for work!


----------



## samhainophobia

*halah*, I love that outfit!


----------



## Alice1979

*sxcrux22*, I love the studs. They look fabulous on you with the jeans.

*Michelle*, you look gorgeous. Love the MB with jeans.

*halah*, the decolletes look beautiful on you.


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks *Mal*, *Jap* (I'm missing your posts), *Brintee* (Lola's works wonders for your butt...you have to try them), *lilmiss*, *Duke* (I almost didn't recognize oyu with the new avatar), *Moshi, Alice*, *Nico* ( a girl after my own heart.  I need to own stock in J Crew ).  

In all honesty ladies, most of the time unless I have on a dress (which isa no brainer), I feel really insecure about my outfits.


----------



## yellow08

*MichelleD* really cute! I love that wool vest!
*Halah* simple and chic for work!


----------



## adeana

*Michelle* you are such a cutie! You look amazing!

*Halah* very sexy and sophisticated.  Love your pencil skirt.   I think decolletes are completely appropriate for work.


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks Yellow and Adeana.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*sxcrux22*, your new CLs are fabulous!! 

*Michelle*, you look fab in both outfits (from one curly haired girl to another )!!  

*halah* - That's my idea of the perfect 'sexy but not sexy in a revealing way' work outfit... you look amazing!   I love your non-CL outfit too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, sorry for the blurry pic and dirty mirror haha. :shame:  I literally got caught in a monsoon today!  I had a black Burberry trench over this, but still!   I decided to wear my one and only fabulous Chanel jacket in honor of a little Chanel BG event I was invited to... I ended up being late as hell though, because a 10 minute cab ride turned into 40 minute one, ugh!   I wish I had* japs *grey patent Ron Rons for this outfit haha. 

Skinny black J Brands, grey Splendid tee, CL black patent decolletes and my Chanel trifecta haha: Grey/black/pink/pale yellow + pretty sequin trim tweed jacket, Makeup Icons necklace and '07A metallic black 226 reissue!


----------



## brintee

You always put together such nice outfits *fiery*!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you, *brintee*.


----------



## sxcruz22

Thanks Moshi, Alice, and Fiery.   I'm loving my rollerboys and i cant wait to wear them out.


----------



## bb10lue

My bday outfit~debuting my *FIRST* CL booties!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*halah* that outfit is definitely work appropriate! They are sexy shoes but classy sexy and you can dress it down or up!

Just gorgeous as usual *fiery!!!* That Chanel... 

Great outfit *bb10lue!*


----------



## japskivt

*Fiery*... OMG, you look amazing, utterly amazing! You NEED grey metal patent in your life! I need a tweed jacket like yours!

*BB10lue*, you look so cute! I love your boots!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery:* What can I say, you ALWAYS look fabulous. 

*bb:* I adore your booties and your outfit is super cute!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*bb10lue* - What a great outfit... your booties look fabulous on you! 

Aww, thanks so much,* lilmiss*! 

*japs *- Aww, thanks girl!!   Haha, I can clone my jacket (of course, it would miraculously turn into the right size for you) and you can clone your Ron Rons (same deal)! 

Hi *Duke*!   Aww, thanks so much!


----------



## MichelleD

You look fantastic *fiery*!!

Love your booties *BB*!


----------



## brintee

Cute *BB*! Love the shorts and tights look!


----------



## erinmiyu

*sxc* - love the studs!

*michelle* - you are adorable! i love the vest outfit 
*
halah* - gorgeous!

*bb-* very cute debut!
*
fiery* !!! the jacket! love it!

*mal* - thanks!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

From last weekend... dinner/drinks with DH and finally wearing my lapono laminatos!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowzers, *Nerdy* ain't nothing "nerdy" about that hot outfit!  You look amazing!


----------



## adeana

*Fiery* you look amazing as always!  Love the jacket too!

*BB* what a cute look, your booties look so hot!

*Nerdy* nice outfit!  The tights really set off the laminatos!


----------



## creighbaby

halah said:


> Oh and one bonus photo - guess where I am .  Boyfriend shot this while walking home Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Chanel WOC, Miu Miu booties, BCBG dress and theory Boyfriend blazer)



Everytime we leave Soho House I make my husband take a walk to mecca. I love looking in the windows after the store is closed. I feel like Audrey Hepburn in "Breakfast at Tiffany's" aka "Cocktails at Christian's."


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *Nerdy!* Smoking hot there!!!


----------



## LornaLou

*bb10lue* I love your outfit! Your style reminds me of my own  

*Nerdy* your outfit is hot! Love it


----------



## MichelleD

Great outfit *Nerdy*.


----------



## mal

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, sorry for the blurry pic and dirty mirror haha. :shame:  I literally got caught in a monsoon today!  I had a black Burberry trench over this, but still!   I decided to wear my one and only fabulous Chanel jacket in honor of a little Chanel BG event I was invited to... I ended up being late as hell though, because a 10 minute cab ride turned into 40 minute one, ugh!   I wish I had* japs *grey patent Ron Rons for this outfit haha.
> 
> Skinny black J Brands, grey Splendid tee, CL black patent decolletes and my Chanel trifecta haha: Grey/black/pink/pale yellow + pretty sequin trim tweed jacket, Makeup Icons necklace and '07A metallic black 226 reissue!


Oh fiery!  the shoes are great, but the jacket, OMG so beautiful, and your reissue is   Love the outfit!


----------



## Alice1979

*Minal*, you look gorgeous. Love your reissue with decolletes.

*bb*, gorgeous outfit. The booties look fabulous on you.

*Nerdy*, very sexy.


I have a special request on the sharkis. Today's kinda chilly, so I decided to wear them out, and they're very comfy.

Gap aubergine top and white pullover shirt
7FAM Gwenevere in black
Prada nappa stripes convertible hobo in anemone
CL Sharki 45 in purple patent


----------



## brintee

*nerdy & alice*, you ladies look lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the boots-they remind me of my Padrino botties, but to the knee. Great look!!


----------



## adeana

You are SO cute *Alice*!  I love the look of the white sleeves under your sweater, and the boots look incredible.  I like how you set it all off with the bright purple bag!  Really sharp outfit!


----------



## Charmosa

Alice - Fantastic outfit, fabulous purse and BEAUTIFUL sharki's!!!  !!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *Alice!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Alice:* Again another fabulous outfit!  I love the boots!!!


----------



## sxcruz22

first night out in my new shoes


----------



## lichda

^^those are supercool *sxcruz*!


----------



## sumnboutme

lichda said:


> ^^those are supercool *sxcruz*!



i agree


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome outfit *sxcruz!*


----------



## sxcruz22

Thanks *lichda, sumnboutme, and lilmissb*


----------



## rdgldy

Love the shoes!!


----------



## sxcruz22

&#710;&#710;&#710;thanks


----------



## Beaniebeans

*sxcruz*-  I think they look PERFECT! Love your casual, cool, then POW (kill 'em with the shoes) look!!


----------



## Mittens34

Alice1979 said:


> *Minal*, you look gorgeous. Love your reissue with decolletes.
> 
> *bb*, gorgeous outfit. The booties look fabulous on you.
> 
> *Nerdy*, very sexy.
> 
> 
> I have a special request on the sharkis. Today's kinda chilly, so I decided to wear them out, and they're very comfy.
> 
> Gap aubergine top and white pullover shirt
> 7FAM Gwenevere in black
> Prada nappa stripes convertible hobo in anemone
> CL Sharki 45 in purple patent




Alice I love your boots and outfit. You have the best taste and style.


----------



## MichelleD

Great outfits *Alice* & *sxcruz*.


----------



## brintee

*sxcruz*, loving the outfit and studs!


----------



## mal

*sxcruz*, very hot!
*Alice*, you are rockin' it girl- so sexy... perfect jeans too and you wear them better than anyone I know!


----------



## fashionadikt

sxcruz, Love the shoes!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *brintee*, *rdgldy*, *adeana*, *Charmosa*, *lilmissb*, *Duke*, *Mittens*, *Michelle*, and *mal*.

*sxcruz*, hot studs. You look fabulous.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *feiry*! Always so classy. 

*Alice*, you are my style idol on here. Always look perfect! The boots are stunning.

*sxcruz*, those studs look awesome. Congrats on getting them!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *savvys*, you're so sweet


----------



## sxcruz22

Thanks *BeanieBeans, MichelleD, Brintee, Mal, Fashionadikt, Alice1979, and Savvysgirl.*


----------



## halah

creighbaby said:


> Everytime we leave Soho House I make my husband take a walk to mecca. I love looking in the windows after the store is closed. I feel like Audrey Hepburn in "Breakfast at Tiffany's" aka "Cocktails at Christian's."



YAY  I knew someone would recognize the place! I love it "cocktails at christian's" I only live a few blocks away and I love looking in the windows when they're closed.  If I went in all the time when they were open I'd have way more shoes and no money!


----------



## adeana

Great look *sxcruz*!


----------



## RedSoles74

sxcruz22 said:


> first night out in my new shoes




loooooove them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's what I wore to work today:

CL Charcoal Grey Drapidays
Black Wolford Tights
Grey BCBG skirt
Black turtleneck sweater


----------



## lilmissb

Love it Duke! Pity about your drapidays


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous! ya.. too bad about the drapidays! we'll have to find a suitable replacement!


----------



## rdgldy

*Duke*, fabulous outfit!


----------



## sumnboutme

love the outfit *Duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *miss b, phiphi, rdgldy, and sumn!* 

I, too, hate that my Drapidays are too big.  I've tried everything to make them work but they keep slipping!


----------



## MichelleD

You look great *Duke*. I love your skirt!  Ohhhh, I'm sorry your shoes are too big but sadly I can relate.  I'm sure the tights only made it worse.  If they aren't too too big  a cobbler can add the permanent heel pads?  Maybe that will help.


----------



## sumnboutme

MichelleD said:


> You look great *Duke*. I love your skirt!  Ohhhh, I'm sorry your shoes are too big but sadly I can relate.  I'm sure the tights only made it worse.  If they aren't too too big  a* cobbler can add the permanent heel pads*?  Maybe that will help.



i never knew they can do those until last weekend...i took in my VCs to have the straps shortened and they added heel pads to solve the problem


----------



## sxcruz22

thanks *adeana* and *knowbag74*


----------



## surlygirl

love your outfit, *Duke*! that skirt is gorgeous on you. sorry about the drapidays. What size did you get? I need a grey suede shoe in my life.


----------



## sumnboutme

surlygirl said:


> love your outfit, *Duke*! that skirt is gorgeous on you. sorry about the drapidays. What size did you get? *I need a grey suede shoe in my life*.



me too *surly*!  ever since i sold my grey declics, there's a void that's been waiting to be filled


----------



## mal

*Alice*, I have never seen Purple Patent... gorgeous! Good thing you aren't my size or I might turn into a cat burglar 
*Duke*, LOVE the look, the skirt is amaaazing!!! So sad about the Drapidays- they look great with the outfit


----------



## Alice1979

*mal*, thank you sweetie. Yeah... Too bad we aren't the same size  but I think you still need to watch out after your Feticha Botta.

*Duke*, your outfit is so gorgeous. I love your skirt. You look amazing. I'm sorry the grey drapidays didn't work out. Hope you find something soon to replace them.


----------



## mal

^ Funny! I was thinking if they ever get dirty (NO!) maybe I could dye them purple...


----------



## Alice1979

I love purple, but red is stunning. Glad you're keeping them.


----------



## erinmiyu

*duke*, that's a great outfit!


----------



## brintee

*Duke*, I LOVVEEE that outfit! That skirt is so freakin cute!


----------



## fashionadikt

Hey Duke, great outfit, I'm sure you're the envy of the office!! 
Have you ever tried footpetals? They may work for you, I use them on all my Loubies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww, thanks for such sweet compliments *Michelle D, Sumn, Surly, Mal, Alice, Erin, Brintee, Fashionadikt!* 

Hmm, I never knew cobblers could add permanent heel pads...I am usually a 41-41.5 in CLs, but I got a 41.5 in the Drapidays.  I kept walking right out of them all day.  I also have a super narrow foot though, which is part of the problem.  The Drapidays are just soo darn cute though!


----------



## MichelleD

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks for such sweet compliments *Michelle D, Sumn, Surly, Mal, Alice, Erin, Brintee, Fashionadikt!*
> 
> Hmm, I never knew cobblers could add permanent heel pads...I am usually a 41-41.5 in CLs, but I got a 41.5 in the Drapidays.  I kept walking right out of them all day.  I also have a super narrow foot though, which is part of the problem.  The Drapidays are just soo darn cute though!



Yes *Duke*, Don @ Old Town Shoe & Luggage Repair (Alexandria)can hook you right up.  He did my Mis Boxe's for me and I need both pair's of my VP's done as well. Those gel heel inserts just make the slippage worse IMO.


----------



## adeana

*Duke* you look amazing!  Love your skirt and the drapidays with tights!!  Can you put a mary jane or ankle strap on them to help keep them on?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *adeana.* I am considering just buying them in a smaller size.  They are the perfect shade of grey and are almost like little suede booties!  Plus, they were a big hit at the office.


----------



## immashoesaddict

DUKEEEE , is the drapidrays going??? did you try the insoles , may be try full length insole  noooo i love them  oh btw love ze skirt


----------



## moshi_moshi

*duke* - love the outfit.. that skirt is too cute!  hope you can make those drapidays work!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *moshi and imma.* Yeah, I think they must go, BUT I am now on the hunt for a smaller size.  I just love the way they look with tights!


----------



## phiphi

that's a great plan *duke*! i'm sure everyone at the office would have loved them!  hope you find them in a smaller size!!


----------



## hdr4350

What I wore today....
C'est Moi
JCrew Jacket
Banana republic Tweed Dress
DKNY Tights


----------



## japskivt

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's what I wore to work today:
> 
> CL Charcoal Grey Drapidays
> Black Wolford Tights
> Grey BCBG skirt
> Black turtleneck sweater




*Duke*, you look ridiculously hot! I love the outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute outfit *hdr!*

Thank you *Jap! *


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *hdr!*


----------



## Alice1979

*hdr*, love the c'est moi. You look fabulous.


----------



## adeana

Looks cute *hdr*!  But I cant make the pics bigger.


----------



## japskivt

adeana said:


> Looks cute *hdr*!  But I cant make the pics bigger.





I am having the same problem.


----------



## mal

great outfit *hdr*!


----------



## brintee

Love it *hdr*!


----------



## evanescent

hi ladies! i've been away and have missed so much!! 

*duke*, what a hot outfit! im absolutely in love with your skirt!

*sxcruz22*, you look fab! 

*alice*, you have such an awesome style. you pull off those boots effortlessly!

*nerdy*, whoa! love the whole look.

*bb*, those booties look great on you!

*fiery*, amazing as always, your reissue is a beauty!

*halah*, the decollettes are PERFECT for work! and cute photo at the CL store! 

*michelle*, love your outfits. im really loving your miss boxe.

*erinmiyu*, what a hot outfit! absolutely love the mad marys with the dress. 

*mittens*, DvF suits you so much! im flat as an ironing board so unfortunately i dont do justice to DvF dresses :cry: 

*drea*!!! the nude biancas are so so so amazing on you!!! i really want one now! rouge is totally sold out in my size worldwide but paris is hopefully getting more stock in.. fingers crossed! 

*lilmiss*, love the DvF top and nude clichys! the blouse is such a fun, happy colour! and congrats on your anniversary! 

*jap*, i actually love patterned tights on you! i see what you mean though, cos the grey reflects light so much. maybe try black?  i miss your outfits btw! you always have the best work outfits. and those. biancas. are. SO. HOT!!!! i cant stand it!!!

well i've just come back from overseas and brought a couple of my babies with me! here goes:

to a friend's wedding, wearing my nude lace VPs:






dinner with the HL ladies, i wore my NP in gold glitter:






tried on some CLs at the singapore boutique!! im going to chuck the pics in here cos they dont exactly fit in the New CLs thread..

lady page in black with red velvet bow which i cannot for the life of me walk in!






maggie which was real tight on me:






and my absolute fave, the lady claude in oxblood glitter that i need half a size down


----------



## japskivt

Evanescent... love the HL/CL shots! You are a hottie!

I like the boutique shots as well. I hope you find your size in the lady claude.


----------



## MichelleD

Evancscent you look fabulous in your HL/CL shots.  I'm loving the oxblood LC glitters & the lade page's--which surprises me.


----------



## brintee

*evanescent*, you look stunning in all of the photos! I LOVE those Maggies!


----------



## sumnboutme

great pics *evanescent*! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alice1979

*evanescent*, you look gorgeous and sexy in your HL dress. Love the lace VPs and glitter NPs on you. Thank you for sharing your boutique pics with us, they're fabulous.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*evanescent* you look so gorgeous!  I love the boutique photos too!  Those LCs are


----------



## moshi_moshi

*evanescent*, you look fabulous in your HL and CLs!!

thanks for sharing the boutique pics with us


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *evanescent*! love both HL/CL pairings and the boutique pictures, too. the one shoulder corsage dress is my fav HL dress!


----------



## hdr4350

Thank you ladies for the compliment...I'm not sure why the pics can't be made larger. I'm no good at attaching pics even with Flickr.
*Evanescent*, the Oxblood Lady Claude's are gorgeous on you.


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfits *eva!* HL & CL are just a dream combo!!! Those LP's are stunning! How is the pricing in Singapore? Still better from Europe?


----------



## japskivt

DVF Top & Pants
J. Crew Cardigan
CL Black Patent Decolletes


----------



## brintee

Yayyy finally! The color of that top is so pretty! Are those the Sweetheart? I got my satin ones, they are a little long, but I love them!


----------



## phiphi

*jap* - what a gorgeous fuschia! the decollete look really awesome!

*hdr* - you have now made me totally want the c'est moi booties. how did they fit sizing wise?

*evanescent* - wow! beautiful!


----------



## japskivt

*Brintee*... they are! The satin one must be gorgeous! I think they are supposed to be long and scrunched at the ankle.

Thank you *Phi*!


----------



## brintee

Yea, mine are much more scrunched than yours are! lol


----------



## hya_been

I'm applauding your return *Jap*!  I love the outfit - you're making me want to put on my decolletes.  Still trying to break them in!


----------



## adeana

*Evanescent* you are so cute!  All the CLs look amazing on you!!!

*Jap* another lovely outfit!  Do you have someone at work take pics for you?


----------



## mal

*eva*, hope you get the LCs, they are gorgeous in the Oxblood Glitter...
*jap*, love the outfit, the pants are really sweet!!


----------



## Mittens34

evanescent said:


> hi ladies! i've been away and have missed so much!!
> 
> *duke*, what a hot outfit! im absolutely in love with your skirt!
> 
> *sxcruz22*, you look fab!
> 
> *alice*, you have such an awesome style. you pull off those boots effortlessly!
> 
> *nerdy*, whoa! love the whole look.
> 
> *bb*, those booties look great on you!
> 
> *fiery*, amazing as always, your reissue is a beauty!
> 
> *halah*, the decollettes are PERFECT for work! and cute photo at the CL store!
> 
> *michelle*, love your outfits. im really loving your miss boxe.
> 
> *erinmiyu*, what a hot outfit! absolutely love the mad marys with the dress.
> 
> *mittens*, DvF suits you so much! im flat as an ironing board so unfortunately i dont do justice to DvF dresses :cry:
> 
> *drea*!!! the nude biancas are so so so amazing on you!!! i really want one now! rouge is totally sold out in my size worldwide but paris is hopefully getting more stock in.. fingers crossed!
> 
> *lilmiss*, love the DvF top and nude clichys! the blouse is such a fun, happy colour! and congrats on your anniversary!
> 
> *jap*, i actually love patterned tights on you! i see what you mean though, cos the grey reflects light so much. maybe try black?  i miss your outfits btw! you always have the best work outfits. and those. biancas. are. SO. HOT!!!! i cant stand it!!!
> 
> well i've just come back from overseas and brought a couple of my babies with me! here goes:
> 
> to a friend's wedding, wearing my nude lace VPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinner with the HL ladies, i wore my NP in gold glitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried on some CLs at the singapore boutique!! im going to chuck the pics in here cos they dont exactly fit in the New CLs thread..
> 
> lady page in black with red velvet bow which i cannot for the life of me walk in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie which was real tight on me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my absolute fave, the lady claude in oxblood glitter that i need half a size down


Thanks so much Evanesecent. I wish I could wear HL dresses like you.  The HL dresses fit you perfectly and you look beautiful in them.


----------



## japskivt

Thank you Hya, adeana & mal!


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *jap!* I've missed seeing your outfits!!!


----------



## evanescent

*jap*, yay you've updated! you look fantastic as always! fuschia is a wonderful colour on you 

and a big thank you to *jap*, *michelle *(never thought i would love the lady page too till i tried them on!!), *brintee*, *deb*, *alice*, *duke*, *moshi*, *surly *(the one shoulder rosette dress is my favourite too  ), *hdr*, *lilmiss *(to be honest, i didnt look at the prices! d'oh. only saw the price of the lady claudes cos i really wanted them and was contemplating wearing them with foot petals; S$1300), *phiphi*, *adeana*, *mal *(i did get the lady claudes but in marron glace!  ), *mittens* (have you tried HLs on? IMHO they look FANTASTIC on pretty much any figure; check out the HL thread on the clothing forum!). it means a lot, coming from all you stylish ladies yourselves! 

i wish we got a picture of the other HL ladies wearing their CLs.. *dreamdoll *was wearing her black armadillos and *lilflo *her glittart yoyos!!


----------



## sxcruz22

thanks *evanescent* your looking fantastic yourself!


----------



## carlinha

rock on superstars!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*EVAAAA* oh love those pics , im contemplating if i should get the maggie lavender or the LP


----------



## japskivt

Thank you* lilmiss *& *evanescent*!

Here is today's. A bit boring, but I was up late last night, so I am moving slow today.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh gorgeous as always, *Jap.*  I am so jealous you can wear cute mini skirts to work!


----------



## phiphi

*jap* - i love all of your outfits!


----------



## brintee

*Duke*, I know, me too! We have too many creeps here though! 
*Jap*, love that color on you!


----------



## surlygirl

*jap *- so not boring! you look fantastic!


----------



## japskivt

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh gorgeous as always, *Jap.*  I am so jealous you can wear cute mini skirts to work!



Thank you *Duke, PhiPhi, Brintee & Surly*!

I don't really see anyone else in the office unless they come to me, so I am alone most of the day. No creeps or weirdos.

If I have meetings or clients, I dress a little less fun and a little more serious.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jap - you look gorgeous!  Love your outfit!


----------



## japskivt

LouboutinNerd said:


> jap - you look gorgeous!  Love your outfit!



Thank you so much, *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## MichelleD

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh gorgeous as always, *Jap.* * I am so jealous you can wear cute mini skirts to work!*



Forget wearing them to work, I'm jealous she can wear them at all. Looking good Jap. Not everyone can look fabulous wearing a mini skirt.


----------



## lilmissb

You look fabulous and DEFINITELY NOT boring *jap!* I am also envious you can wear them to work. And I wish no one would see me at work!!!


----------



## japskivt

Awe. Thanks Michelle! You are too sweet. 

Lilmiss, I do appreciate never seeing anyone. Makes me happy.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Not the best pictures but this will be my first post here 

My good friend's 21st Birthday last sat 

Fossil watch 
Swarovski necklace 
Masquarade mask
White dress - forgot the brand name
Gold multicoloured glitter No Prive


----------



## lilmissb

I can imagine *jap!!!* 

You look fab *imma!!*


----------



## japskivt

*Imma*... you look so cute!


----------



## brintee

*Imma*! You look awesome and I love the mask!


----------



## Nico3327

Adorable *imma*!  Love the NPs.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

imma - you look adorable!  Love the outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good look *imma!*


----------



## MichelleD

Just another (rainy) JCrew kinda day.

Jacket: Heather Carbon Schoolboy Blazer
Tee:Soft Dove Textured Jersey Bouquet 
Necklace from Off 5th
Pants: Black Herringbone Wool pants
Shoes: Black New Simple with Wood Heel


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfit Michelle esp the necklace!!!


----------



## japskivt

Michelle, I really love that outfit. 

Is that jacket this season? I need one in my life.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Michelle, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Michelle:*


----------



## sumnboutme

the look *Michelle*!!!


----------



## mal

*immmmaaaaaaa*! party girl 
*michelle*, another great work outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*Michelle,* you look like you just stepped out of the catalog-fabulous!!
*Imma*-very cute!


----------



## brintee

OMG *Michelle*, I almost bought that Tee today! Im so going to do it now! Hotness!


----------



## MichelleD

japskivt said:


> Michelle, I really love that outfit.
> 
> Is that jacket this season? I need one in my life.



Yeap and just under $200.


----------



## MichelleD

brintee said:


> OMG *Michelle*, I almost bought that Tee today! Im so going to do it now! Hotness!



 yes Brintee, be my shirt twin. I know what you mean--- I bought it but didn't think I really liked it.  I was wrong!


----------



## brintee

I will be soon! I like it with the shirt they have under it too! 


MichelleD said:


> yes Brintee, be my shirt twin. I know what you mean--- I bought it but didn't think I really liked it. I was wrong!


----------



## MichelleD

rdgldy said:


> *Michelle,* you look like you just stepped out of the catalog-fabulous!!
> *Imma*-very cute!



That's funny *rdgldy*.  To be a true catalog clone I would have need a long sleeve shirt under the tee with the sleeves rolled up   I  J.Crew but they take layering to a whole new level that I cant get with.  However, I will admit that many times when I go into the store many people think I'm a SA.


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> Love the outfit Michelle esp the necklace!!!



Thanks *lilmiss*.  I'm a pearl fanatic and it's one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## MichelleD

mal said:


> *immmmaaaaaaa*! party girl
> *michelle*, another great work outfit!



Thanks *Mal*.

party girl *Imma *does look cute in her mask doesn't she?


----------



## evanescent

*jap*, sexy legs!!! love your outfit as always!

*imma*, you look adorable!!! the lady page is very pretty, but the maggies are definitely A LOT easier to walk in 

*michelle*, you always look very sharp! great outfit


----------



## Baggaholic

*Michelle* I love it. The whole tee, Loub and jacket is kick a$$


----------



## MichelleD

evanescent said:


> *jap*, sexy legs!!! love your outfit as always!
> 
> *imma*, you look adorable!!! the lady page is very pretty, but the maggies are definitely A LOT easier to walk in
> 
> *michelle*, you always look very sharp! great outfit



Thanks *Evanescent*.


----------



## MichelleD

Baggaholic said:


> *Michelle* I love it. *The whole tee, Loub and jacket is kick a$$*



That just made me


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank youuuu *Lilmiss , jap , britnee , nico , LouboutinNerd , duke , mal  , rdgldy , michelle  , Eva * ( I'm still contemplating lol i got my heart broken yesterday by the anemone  , im seriously considering the maggie ) *, *


*Michelle* - LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE you outfit esp the jacket  

Gosh i think i should try fake tan this summer lol


----------



## lilmissb

imma, if you get the LP I will be shoe twins with you one day!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lol I love the LP but i dont know how it'd look on my foot , its one of those i have to physically try i think  i still have about 2 months to decided on my bday pressie hehehe


----------



## japskivt

DVF Thane Dress
CL Bronze Python Feticha

I need a cool necklace or belt to spruce things up. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## icecreamom

On my way to Happy Hour


----------



## brintee

You look so chic *jap*! 
Love it *icecream* mom!


----------



## Dukeprincess

the Thane *Jap!*  Maybe a long necklace like this:
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...gory/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~22450/22450.jsp

Get it, *icecreamom!*  You looking good!


----------



## phiphi

*jap* - looove the Thane.. and python! 
gorgey *icereamom*!


----------



## Baggaholic

Loving the dress *Jap* No belt with that dress. But a chanel necklace would put this all together


----------



## japskivt

Dukeprincess said:


> the Thane *Jap!*  Maybe a long necklace like this:
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/jewelry/necklaces/PRDOVR~22450/22450.jsp



*ICECREAMOM*....... you look great!

Thank you *Brintee, Duke, Phi & Bagg*! 

*Duke*, I have that necklace in black! HAHA!

*Bagg*... you think my timeless pearls would be good? I need to whip them out, I never wear them!


----------



## MichelleD

Fabulous *Jap*!!  I'd love to get into your closet....

I agree with *Baggaaholic* no belt is needed. But ahhhhh, a necklace, yes. Of course I'm a fan of pearls (all colors, sizes and lengths) but I also like what *Duke* suggested.


----------



## japskivt

MichelleD said:


> Fabulous *Jap*!!  I'd love to get into your closet....
> 
> I agree with *Baggaaholic* no belt is needed. But ahhhhh, a necklace, yes. Of course I'm a fan of pearls (all colors, sizes and lengths) but I also like what *Duke* suggested.




AWW! Thanks *Michelle*. I think I would love to get in yours too. You always look so put together. You and I are gonna have to talk camera's in the spring. I have a Canon 30D and I want a new SLR. Right now my point and shoot is okay b/c its 14MP, but I really want a new camera for our vacations and zoo trips in the spring.


----------



## Baggaholic

japskivt said:


> *ICECREAMOM*....... you look great!
> 
> Thank you *Brintee, Duke, Phi & Bagg*!
> 
> *Duke*, I have that necklace in black! HAHA!
> 
> *Bagg*... you think my timeless pearls would be good? I need to whip them out, I never wear them!



oh yes... Whip'em out!


----------



## surlygirl

*Mich**elle *- I love that t-shirt! JCrew will layer it up. I fell in love with entire look from the catalog! You look great!

*jap *- you look fantastic! I would add a necklace, but no belt. I'm a big fan of a black dress with neutral colored shoes. The bronze python is amazing!

*icecreamom *- love that look! hope you had fun at happy hour!


----------



## Baggaholic

Honestly, IMO the necklace that Duke suggested would get lost in this dress. You need something that stands out. This is too dainty and against the black dress (especially with the neckline) it would be too thin and it will get lost in it. If it were thicker then we'd be on to something. I do love the necklace though


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jap - you never dissapoint!  You look gorgeous. 

icecreammom - love the outfit!  you look so chic!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *LouboutinNerd*! You are so sweet!


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you everybody, you ladies are so sweet! I was feeling down  because my stupid boyfriend didn't say a thing! But you ladies.. made me feel good again


----------



## lilmissb

Love it *jap!*  over both the Thane and the Fetichas..... You know how much I love the bronze python!

Great look *icecreamom!!!* You've got it!


----------



## MichelleD

Cute outfit *icereamom*!


----------



## adeana

*Imma* cute outfit! Love the white dress with the glitters!

*MichelleD* you have the best business outfits!  Very chic sophisticated.

*Jap* the bronze python really sets off nicely against your black dress, love the dress too.

*Icecreamom* nice outfit!  That top is great with your shoes.


----------



## klng

I haven't visited TPF for a while, but here's a cute CL outfit from this past weekend.  Enjoy!


----------



## klng

*Michelle D*: You look like a J Crew ad campaign!  Love the entire ensemble.


----------



## lilmissb

*k1ng* your so cute! Great outfit.


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *adeana, MichelleD, lilmissb* 
 yes Adeana....I really love that top, the jeans and the top are from Guess... 
The necklace and the bracelet were made by native Indians in Venezuela.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking foxy *klng!*


----------



## MichelleD

klng said:


> *Michelle D*: You look like a J Crew ad campaign!  Love the entire ensemble.



Thanks *Klng* 

What a cute outfit you posted.


----------



## Baggaholic

*klng* - I'm loving your dress, and your Loubies!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

klng - gorgeous!  Love the outfit!  You look adorable.


----------



## klng

*lilmissB, Dukeprincess, MichelleD, baggaholic,* and *LouboutinNerd*


----------



## japskivt

*klng*.... you look awesome!


----------



## brintee

So gorgeous *klng*!


----------



## adeana

Very sassy outfit *King*!


----------



## Baby V

Alta Arielle Talon circa 2007 (loved so much I bought 2 pairs) 

Paige jeans

Forever21 V neck

Tolani Leopard scarf

Chanel J12 

Birkin

Last but not least...my beautiful 14 mth old Princess


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Cute! (You and the princess!)


----------



## lilmissb

HOT *Baby V!* Love that you can actually walk with your DD in your arms with those boots on!!!


----------



## brintee

You and your princess are so gorgeous! Love the boots!


----------



## MichelleD

Super cute *Baby V*. I  the entire look. Your boots are hot!


----------



## klng

Thanks, *Japskivt, brintee,* and *adeana*!

*Baby V*: cute pictures!  Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## japskivt

*Baby V*.... WOW! You look amazing. Love the whole look! DD is adorable.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Baby V - DD is totally adorable!  Hats off to you for being able to wear the boots at the same time.  You look fantastic!


----------



## Alice1979

*Baby V*, you look fabulous. Both you and your Princess are gorgeous.


----------



## legaldiva

*Baby V*--love the Alta Ariellas!  I have them in brown ... they are so hot.  You look amazing!


----------



## legaldiva

*MichelleD*--in post #850 ... you freaking kill it EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.

So inspired ... where'd you find those pearls?


----------



## legaldiva

*japskivt*--I'm loving bib/collar necklaces with colorful rhinestones right now.

Try something like this (maybe different colors with those shoes, tho):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Celebrity-Crystal-Encrusted-Navy-Collar-Necklace_W0QQitemZ270475550114QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef9995da2


----------



## MichelleD

legaldiva said:


> *MichelleD*--in post #850 ... you freaking kill it EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.
> 
> So inspired ... where'd you find those pearls?




Thanks *legaldiva*. I'm way too lazy to look for post #850 but I assume your speaking of the multi-strand pearls in my last post.  I bought that necklace at Off 5th last year.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loving the outfit *Baby V.*


----------



## mal

*jap* the dress and Fetichas are both BANANAS! 
*icecreamom*, i LOVE the Happy Hour look! 
*klng*, the Loubies are amazing and the dress- incredible 
*Baby V*, I am a boot fiend too and buying two pair of those seems quite reasonable to me : Love the look and the Birkin,


----------



## Baby V

Thanks you so very much! You're all so kind!


----------



## Baby V

Mal- your the loubies in your avatar is AMAZING! I wish I can wear vampy shoes like that...my feet always slip out.


----------



## mal

I have that problem with that particular pair too but I refuse to give up lol boots are easier!


----------



## Baggaholic

Here's a picture of me at work on Thursday. 

Rolando's


----------



## starr_shenell

Love the rolandos and the chanel gst!  Nice combo!


----------



## Baggaholic

TY Star


----------



## adeana

HOT *Baggaholic*!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you Adeana


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome outfit *baggaholic!*


----------



## mal

Whoa, *Baggaholic*! Hot, and I see Chanel lurking too


----------



## ShoeLover

My favorite pair: Bruges! I freaking love these!


----------



## shockboogie

^^A Chanel sighting again! LOVE!!!


----------



## lilmissb

So jealous, need chanel...


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ haha! All the Loubies you have? Get one!


----------



## evanescent

*klng*, love the outfit! 

*baby V*, you look great! and your little princess is adorable.

*baggaholic*, hot!! love the GST too!

*shoelover*, fab outfit


----------



## japskivt

*Bagg* and *ShoeLover*, you ladies look fabulous! Chanel and Louboutin were just meant to be together.


----------



## brintee

*Bar & shoelover*, you ladies look awesome!


----------



## Baby V

thanks so much Evanescent!


----------



## Baggaholic

Here is a couple of funny pics from earlier today. 

My daughter had herself some fun at work with me today and snapped some pretty awful looking pictures of me at work.

Totally unexpected but funny! 

Here is what a FEMALE CONTRACTOR looks like while at work in Louboutin's


----------



## japskivt

*Bagg*... haha, I love it! I totally get it. I have been to emergency job site meetings in 4 inch heels and a hard hat. Now I keep boots at work, but there are always times when I am not prepared.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ haha! I know. Some people wouldn't understand this picture! I love showing up at job meetings looking like I'm coming off the runway. My favorite is me at a job site in my Birkin & Loubies... priceless! 

2 things mr loub should design. Rain boots and construction "type" heels! Like the old Manolo B. tims. I'm sold already!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i'd totally get a pair of rainboot cls!


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ we should start a petition and send it to him!


----------



## phiphi

i'm in for CL winter boots too!


----------



## rdgldy

*bag*, fun pictures!!


----------



## lilmissb

Baggaholic said:


> ^^ haha! All the Loubies you have? Get one!


 
Working on it   

Cute pics of you at work!


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie, here's me today with my coxinelles!

Seen with Portmans shirt and Cue skirt.


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmiss is that cue skirt current season? i heart


----------



## evanescent

*lilmiss*, i love your outfit!!! the coxinelles are such sassy work shoes! 

*baggaholic*, cute pics!


----------



## lilmissb

Yup. Got it on the 16th Oct. I  it so much, very pretty! There are some nice party/work skirts at Cue atm. I think this one was $219 but some are cheaper. There was a really nice one that was bit shorter that was layered, black with silvery sparkles for about $189 or so.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *eva!* They're awesome aren't they?


----------



## lilmissb

BTW Sydney girls, recognise that building in the reflection???  I shouldn't say too much, it'll give my location away!! LOL


----------



## evanescent

caught up with my beautiful girlfriends over the weekend and here are some pics to share! 

black jazz decollettes, anthracite glitter lady lynch, black metal patent bianca, anthracite glitter numero prives 







so pretty!! 






us all dolled up:






me in black metal patent bianca and my friend in anthracite glitter lady lynch:


----------



## lilmissb

^ Gorgeous *eva!* Methinks you need a collection thread...


----------



## surlygirl

love the outfit, *lilmissb*! you look amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *surly!*


----------



## mal

*baggaholic*, I love you rocking that look at your job!
*lilmiss* the Coxinelles are so sexy!!!
*evanescent*, what a lovely group!


----------



## surlygirl

*evanescent *- you all look gorgeous!!! love all the loubies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, I want that skirt *miss b!* You look amazing!

Love the pictures and the CLs *evanescent!*


----------



## sumnboutme

ur such a cutie *lilmissb*!  love the top


----------



## Miss_Q

lilmiss- so cute!!

evanescent- you all look beautiful!!


----------



## brintee

You look wonderful *lilmiss*!
Love all the glitter *evanescent*!


----------



## shockboogie

evanescent said:


> caught up with my beautiful girlfriends over the weekend and here are some pics to share!
> 
> black jazz decollettes, anthracite glitter lady lynch, black metal patent bianca, anthracite glitter numero prives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us all dolled up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in black metal patent bianca and my friend in anthracite glitter lady lynch:




You girls must have been a sight to see! Love your shoes and your dresses! I love your silky smooth your skin looks like too! (Hope that didn't come off as "pervy"! Haha!).


----------



## moshi_moshi

you ladies look amazing!!


----------



## natassha68

*LilMiss* = Hot Stuff !!! LOVE the skirt !!....you look outstanding 

*Evanescent*- Love the group shots and the outfits/ w CL's.... But, Especially LOVE what you are wearing, do tell what, who & where??


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb - you look fantastic!  Your skirt is awesome!

evanescant - love the group shot!  So many drool worthy shoes....


----------



## Baggaholic

evanescent said:


> me in black metal patent bianca and my friend in anthracite glitter lady lynch:



 I wish I had fashionable friends like this! You all look sooooo beautiful!


----------



## jancedtif

You all look so lovely!  Here I am today in my tights,  chocolate Decolletes, Anthropologie dress, Banana Republic belt (got it for $8), and my leather jacket (I got for $40).  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## surlygirl

love it, *jan*!!! you look amazing. thanks for posting!


----------



## lilmissb

*mal*, *Duke*, *Debbie*, *Miss Q*, *brintee*, *moshi*, *natassha*, *LouboutinNerd* & *jance!*

I think the skirt one of the coolest items I own. 

*eva* you look awesome. Can't remember if I told you but I'm jealous you have friends who love Loubs too. Are any of you the same size? You could have your own exchange going on.

Great outfit *jance!* You look so stylish


----------



## phiphi

lilmiss - love that outfit! keep a lookout for coxinelles in my size!

jance - hawt! you look gorgeous!

evanescent - what a great group of CLs!


----------



## brintee

*Jance* you look lovely! And so tiny!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Get it *Janced!* You look hot!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *phiphi*, will do!!! I see the red around but not a lot of the blacks.


----------



## klng

*lilmissB:* I love your whole outfit.  The skirt is so beautiful!
*evanescent:*  You and all your friends in that picture look FABULOUS.  I love all the dresses.  Who is the designer of your dress?  I love the sleeves and the draping of it.
*jancedtif:* looking sharp!  You got some really good deals!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *k1ng!*


----------



## mal

*jan*, great outfit! Showcases to Decolletes very nicely


----------



## japskivt

*LilMiss*, I love your outfit.

*Evanescent*, fab dress and Biancas! You and your friends look great.

*Jance*, lookin' good!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *Surly, lilmissb, phiphi, brintee, Duke, Klng, Mal, Jap*!  You all know how to make a girl feel special!


----------



## sumnboutme

evanescent said:


>




 this pic!  you girls look fab!


----------



## sumnboutme

jancedtif said:


> You all look so lovely!  Here I am today in my tights,  chocolate Decolletes, Anthropologie dress, Banana Republic belt (got it for $8), and my leather jacket (I got for $40).  Thanks for letting me share.



lookin' good *jance*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

jance - you look gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jap!*


----------



## Baby V

My signed OTK Loubs!!  Absolutely in love with them. So glad I got them.


----------



## adeana

*lilmissb* hot stuff! You look terrific!!

*evanescent* you and your friends look gorg!  Love your outfits, you make such a stunning group!

*Jan* terrific outfit!  The decolletes really look great on you!

*BabyV* way to rock the OTK!


----------



## Baby V

thanks adeana! i'm so happy i got them!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dang you look amazing in the OTK boots *Baby V.*  Your picture almost says "all in a days work! LOL"


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *adeana!* 

Wowsers *Baby V!!* HOT!!!


----------



## Baby V

*Dukeprincess

lilmissb*


I was a little embarrassed because I didn't have time to change out of my ensemble and had to pick up my DS in them!


----------



## Baby V

madamelizaking said:


> me - forver 21 top
> J brand wounded knee skinny jeans
> Navy Suede Declic
> Baby Z- Juicy couture romper
> Koala Silver slippers
> Please excuse the dirty mirror and blurry image



OMG so cute!!


----------



## lilmissb

I bet all the dad's mouths dropped open *Baby V* because you were smoking!!


----------



## sumnboutme

smokin' hot *Baby V*!


----------



## shockboogie

*Baby V*, those OTK are divine! So is the H


----------



## Baby V

*lilmissb* you're too cute. luckily, an adult escorts him to my car but there's a line of cars waiting as well. i got out in and out extremely quickly...more quickly than usual. 

*sumnboutme you're too kind. 

shockboogie- thank you! so glad i didn't pass on the boots. nor the bag for that matter. 
*


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, here are my coxinelles again! Cue dress and cheapie bolero style burn cardi.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

you look super chic *lilmiss*!


----------



## Nieners

*Lilmissb*, you have such great taste! I love your outfits. Same goes for everyone here,
I've been through all the pages but it's too much to mention everyone.
Just wanted to say that everyone does a great job when it comes to showing off their babies!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *melia* & *Nieners!!!*


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lilmiss*, you always have such girlie outfits. Gorgeous!!!

*Evan*, you and your friends look stunning. Love the group 'shoe' shot!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys!*


----------



## CelticLuv

You look beautiful LilMissB, very classy!


----------



## shockboogie

Very classy indeed, *lilmiss*:buttercup:


----------



## brintee

You look gorgeous* lilmiss*!


----------



## Shainerocks

I love it! Lilmissb, you have great taste.


----------



## japskivt

*Baby V *, you look AMAZING! TFS!

*LilMiss*, love the outift! Looking good as usual!


----------



## Alice1979

*Baby V*, you look fabulous. You totally rock your OTK boots. Love your birkin too.

*lilmissb*, gorgeous outfit. You wear the coxinelles beautifully.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Beautiful *miss b!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Baby V - you look gorgeous!

lilmissb - still loving the coxinelles!  You look so elegant!


----------



## MichelleD

Catching up after a few days....everyone looks so great:

*LilMiss*- You look adorable in your skirt & the black dress. Love your coxinelles! 

*Evan* - fantastic group shots!

Great outift *Jan*!  

*Baby V*, you are rocking those OTK boots!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Celtic*, *shock*, *brintee*, *Shaine*, *jap*, *Alice*, *Duke*, *LouboutinNerd* & *Michelle!!!*


----------



## mal

Just beautiful, *lilmiss* . The silhouette and length of your dress really compliment the Coxinelles!


----------



## adeana

Really lovely *lilmissb*!  They are just perfect on you.


----------



## evanescent

so much *lilmissb* (my collection is still too much of a baby for a collection thread!  unfortunately none of us are the same size.. actually everyone wears different sizes! but it doesnt stop us from perving at each others shoes  ), *mal*, *surly*, *duke*, *miss Q*, *brintee*, *shockboogie*, *moshi*, *natassha *(my dress is by lover, an australian label. its called the anita dress; i've had mine for about 2 years now and they come up on ebay sometimes!), *louboutinnerd*, *baggaholic*, *phiphi*, *klng *(my dress is by lover, and is called the anita dress), *jap*, *deb*, *adeana*, *savvys*, *michelle*!

thanks so much ladies for your kind compliments. sorry i havent been on lately, my sister is getting married tomorrow!!! 

*jan*, love the decollettes with the outfit! you look fab!

*baby V*, what an amazing picture!!! the OTK boots are super hot!

*lilmissb*, love your work outfit! the coxinelles are really cute on you!


----------



## mal

*baby v*, love the boots, and the bag...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *mal*, *adeana* & *eva!* 

So do I *eva* but people have been saying that it only take 2 to make a collection


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you* Sumn, LouboutinNerd, adeana, Michelle *and *evanescent* (love your Biancas and your group photo)!

You are looking good *Baby V* and *lilmissb*.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks soo much for the info ... gonna scout one out hopefully !!


evanescent said:


> so much *lilmissb* (my collection is still too much of a baby for a collection thread!  unfortunately none of us are the same size.. actually everyone wears different sizes! but it doesnt stop us from perving at each others shoes  ), *mal*, *surly*, *duke*, *miss Q*, *brintee*, *shockboogie*, *moshi*, *natassha *(my dress is by lover, an australian label. its called the anita dress; i've had mine for about 2 years now and they come up on ebay sometimes!), *louboutinnerd*, *baggaholic*, *phiphi*, *klng *(my dress is by lover, and is called the anita dress), *jap*, *deb*, *adeana*, *savvys*, *michelle*!
> 
> thanks so much ladies for your kind compliments. sorry i havent been on lately, my sister is getting married tomorrow!!!
> 
> *jan*, love the decollettes with the outfit! you look fab!
> 
> *baby V*, what an amazing picture!!! the OTK boots are super hot!
> 
> *lilmissb*, love your work outfit! the coxinelles are really cute on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jance!*


----------



## lilmissb

Dedicated to the ladies on the couch tonight who have specifically requested a pic. Can't say what state I'll be in tomorrow so best to catch me while I'm still "fresh"!!! :lolots:

The outfit I'm wearing to my friends hens. Sorry I had to stand sideways but the shirt was covering most of the skirt and I wanted you to see the skirt  You can't see my diamond earrings and MOP necklace.






Night! I'll report back when the night is done.... :ninja:


----------



## sumnboutme

^cute!!!


----------



## Nieners

You sure do love those shoes* lilmissb*  you look great!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Ahhh Ladies such great catwalk pics   everyone Is wonderful !!
Ohhhh lilmissb you are such a  "pretty woman" * *saw you at the Dior Show .... *sigh*












*


----------



## surlygirl

you look amazing, *lilmissT*! I always suspected you were a supah model!!! hope you had a fab time with your friends! great pics, *Dani*!


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous *lilmiss*! 

that's sooo awesome as always *dani*!


----------



## adeana

*lilmissb* you are really rockin the coxinelles!!

*Dani* you are so funny!  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Nieners

Wow *Dani*, hahaha that's so cool! :sunnies


----------



## Nieners

So here wo go... my outfit for the day.

Vest - Steps
Top - Steps
Necklace - Vintage (my fave!!)
Jeans legging - Pieces
Shoes - CL Decolletes







And here's a better picture of the necklace, it has a mirror on the backside.


----------



## brintee

*Lilmiss*, you look so hot for hens night! Hope you had fun!
*Nieners*, I love how you layered everything you look perfect hun!


----------



## surlygirl

cute, *Nieners*! love the decolletes with skinnies.


----------



## maianh_8686

*Nieners* i love ur necklace too  u just rock the whole outfit..


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb - you always look so good!  You are making me want a pair of coxinelles so badly!

Nieners - love the outfit!  The skinnies look awesome on you and go perfectly with the Decollettes!


----------



## mal

Hot stuff. *lilmiss*!
amazing Fall look, *Neiners*, rockin' the skinnies  and your necklace is beautiful!


----------



## evanescent

smoking hot *lilmiss*!! you look great in a mini!

*nieners*, great outfit! the decollettes are perfect with the skinny jeans!


----------



## evanescent

from my sis' wedding yesterday, i wore my moustiques during the day and yoyos at night:


----------



## sumnboutme

you have great taste in dresses *evanescent*!


----------



## JRed

You look so cute, *evanescent*!!!  I love the dress you wore with the Yoyos.

*lilmissb*, I now need a pair of Coxinelles in my life.


----------



## lilmissb

*Debbie*, *Nieners*, *Dani*, *surly*, *phiphi*, *adeana*, *brintee*, *LouboutinNerd*, *mal*, *eva* & *JRed!!!* 

I have to admit that while I wasn't going to wear Loubs to the hens I didn't have any other shoes that matched so out they came with me. Unfortunately I did scrape the right heel as being me I managed to find every crack in the pavers. Oh well, it's not as bad or noticeable as the citys but still a bit of a PITA! Oh well they were admired by all anyway!

Aww *Dani* you made me into a supermodel, that's awesome. Now I can strut my stuff on the catwalk!! :sunnies

*Nieners* love the skinnies and the shoes. The whole outfit screams casual chic for me.

Love your outfits *eva!* You are rocking all of them and I totally love the moustiques. So sill of me not to have gotten them too!

Yes you do *JRed*


----------



## immashoesaddict

aww eva i loveeeeeeeeeee the dress you wore with the yoyo's , who is it by?


----------



## immashoesaddict

*lilmiss* YOURE ALIVE from the hens night hahahha


----------



## Watersnake

Thinking of wearing this for attorney's association Christmas lunch


----------



## Alice1979

*Watersnake*, gorgeous outfit. Love the red coxinelles on you.


----------



## Alice1979

*lilmissb*, you totally rock the coxinelles  You look fabulous.

*Nieners*, gorgeous outfit. I love the necklace. 

*evanescent*, you look exquisite at your sister's wedding. Both outfits and both CLs are beautiful.


----------



## adeana

*Eva* looks like you stole the show from your sister   You look beautiful in both outfits.  Really love the nude yoyos.
*Watersnake* everyone is rockin the coxinelles.  I always liked that style, but seeing the recent photos of yours and *lilmissb* is making me want to get my hands on a pair!


----------



## brintee

*evanescent*, you looked so fab at the wedding! The shoes and dresses are perfection!
pretty *watersnake*!


----------



## lilflobowl

*evanescent*, you're looking great girl!


----------



## Watersnake

Thanks girls  

And I totally agree that lillmissb your both outfits are absolutely fab and evanescent WAU, Nieners nice job!


----------



## mal

*evanescent*, you and your sister looked beautiful Happy Wedding Day to her.
*Watersnake*, that is a great outfit for a holiday event. I love the Red Coxinelles!


----------



## lilmissb

*Watersnake* awesome outfit! Love the coxinelles, we're shoe cousins. 

Thanks *Alice* & *Watersnake!*


----------



## japskivt

*Neiners*, love the outfit. The necklace is so cool.

*Evanescent*, you look great in both of your outfits! Love those dresses!

*Watersnake*, you rock those shoes!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*nieners:* Loving the Decolletes with the skinnies.

*Evanescent:* You look gorgeous and your Moustiques are beautiful!

*Watersnake:* Those coxinelles are fab! You are going to be the hottest attorney there!


----------



## MichelleD

alice1979 said:


> *watersnake*, gorgeous outfit. Love the red coxinelles on you.



^^ita^^


----------



## harlow3

the fifre boots arrived in the post yesterday, im nervous about their debut! 

what do we think about this outfit, does it work?


----------



## japskivt

*Harlow*, you look FAB! I love it!


----------



## Alice1979

*harlow*, your outfit with fifre is perhaps the best one I have seen so far including celebrities. Btw are they black suede with silver buttons? Where'd you find them, I thought they were sold out everywhere?


----------



## harlow3

thanks *japskivt* and *Alice1979*! now maybe when the weather isn't so crappy i'll have the guts to wear them out...

*Alice1979*: the boots are black suede and the buttons are gold. i have been watching them appear and disappear on the neiman marcus website and got UNBELIEVABLY lucky one day when they had a pair in 37. someone must've changed their mind and returned it!


----------



## brintee

Gorgeous *Harlow*! I Love the Fifre they are fantastic on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Harlow:* OMG those look AMAZING on you.  Keep, keep!


----------



## chelleybelley

Harlow, the outfit definitely works -- those Fifres are TDF!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Harlow - you look STUNNING!  I think the outfit looks fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

OH MY GOD! I am so jealous *harlow*!!! I've been looking for the supra fifre. You look amazing in them. Please keep them!


----------



## harlow3

thanks everyone  

if you guys have OTK boots, i'd love to see them dressed up, i need more style inspiration!


----------



## Purrrfect

Everyone looks fabulous!

Barlow - love the boots, great outfit.


----------



## Zophie

harlow3 said:


> the fifre boots arrived in the post yesterday, im nervous about their debut!
> 
> what do we think about this outfit, does it work?


 

You look amazing and those boots are TDF!


----------



## Zophie

No new CLs recently, but I haven't worn the Rolandos for a while so here's a new pic.

BCBG sweater
Maria Bianca Nero skirt
CL Rolando


----------



## sumnboutme

gorgeous *harlow*!  love your dress too


----------



## adeana

Hotties everywhere!  *Harlow* the fifre are tdf!!! 

*Zophie* smoking hot!


----------



## jancedtif

harlow3 said:


> the fifre boots arrived in the post yesterday, im nervous about their debut!
> 
> what do we think about this outfit, does it work?


 
Love it* Harlow*!!  You look very chic!


----------



## brintee

Gorgeous *zophie*!


----------



## jancedtif

Zophie said:


> No new CLs recently, but I haven't worn the Rolandos for a while so here's a new pic.
> 
> BCBG sweater
> Maria Bianca Nero skirt
> CL Rolando


 
I just love your entire outfit *Zophie*!


----------



## Baggaholic

*harlow3* & *Watersnake* I love your outfits!


----------



## Baggaholic

Zophie said:


> No new CLs recently, but I haven't worn the Rolandos for a while so here's a new pic.
> 
> BCBG sweater
> Maria Bianca Nero skirt
> CL Rolando



 love it. I have a similar outfit. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## lilmissb

harlow3 said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> if you guys have OTK boots, i'd love to see them dressed up, i need more style inspiration!



If I had them I'd wear them with short shorts, racerback singlet top and boyfriend blazer!


----------



## lilmissb

You look awesome as usual *Zophie!!!*


----------



## Nieners

*Brintee*, *Surly*, *maianh_8686*, *LouboutinNerd *, *Mal*, *eva*, *Lilmissb*, *Alice*, *Jap*, *Duke* 

*eva* I love love love your dresses, so classy! And your sister looked lovely on her day 
*Watersnake*, great outfit!
*Harlow* You rock those boots! Love it.
*Zophie* you look amazing


----------



## japskivt

Looking good *Zophie*!


----------



## icecreamom

Gorgeous *harlow*, 
*Zophie* Love the Rolandos  (I'm waiting for my first pair!)


----------



## Zophie

icecreamom said:


> *Zophie* Love the Rolandos (I'm waiting for my first pair!)


 thanks!  After wearing them last night I'm wondering whey I haven't worn them in so long.  I'm always scared I'm going to trip in them but then I did just fine and walked on all kinds of surfaces.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous Zophie!  The color of your sweater is amazing!


----------



## legaldiva

Harlow--I love the look of OTK boots over jeans.  Grey jeans, esp. ... with a cardi wrap sweater.


----------



## mal

*harlow*, congrats on finding the boots! They look great on you...
*Zophie*, love the Rolandos on you


----------



## Baggaholic

I'm on my way out the door!!! B-day BASHIN!!!

Will be back in the morning! HAHAHAHA :devil:


----------



## carlinha

^*baggaholic* you look SMASHING!!!  don't hurt em girl!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *baggaholic!*  You look amazing!!!

Well none of my outfits were that stylish this weekend but I thought I'd post 'em anyway!!! 

Friday for work - nude clichys





Friday night for M's 4th year dinner - HL ash colourblock & coxinelles





Saturday wedding - Cue dress & VG's





Here's a better pic of my VG's.


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - i love your outfits, especially the HL!!!


----------



## shockboogie

You look amazing *lilmiss*!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *carlinha* & *shock!*


----------



## mal

Yeah, *lilmiss*, you weren't very stylish, too bad 
The Clichys are wonderful with jeans and the VGs are very classy. You are KILLIN it with the HL/Coxinelles...-gorgeous! I'm starting to thing those are one of the best CLs ever.
*Baggaholic*- *Happy Birthday,* *Hot Stuff!!* :devil:


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Baggs *and *lilmissb*!  Happy birthday *Baggs*!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Lilmissb, I love your outfits!


----------



## harlow3

*lilmissb* - LOVE the HL dress with the heels!

here's another outfit to go with my OTK boots... which i am anxious to break in the moment it stops raining in NYC







those buttons are ridiculously bright and shiny...!


----------



## harlow3

Baggaholic said:


> I'm on my way out the door!!! B-day BASHIN!!!
> 
> Will be back in the morning! HAHAHAHA :devil:



*baggaholic *- that is one hot outfit!! i love it!


----------



## surlygirl

*Bagg *- you look fabulous, chica! happy birthday!!! hope you're still out having a blast!

*lilmissb *- loving each and every outfit you posted. gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry *bags* forgot to wish you happy birthday my fellow scorpion! Didn't realise it was your bday.

Thanks *mal*, *jance*, *Shaine*, *harlow* & *surly!!* 

*mal* methinks you need them. I have to resole them before the sole wears out too much!

LOVE your outfit *harlow!!!*


----------



## mal

yes, *lilmiss*-get some vibrams on those sweet shoes!
Baggaholic, looking forward to a report sometime today... 
*Harlow*, fabulous outfit. I love the blouse, the skirt, the cardy and the boots look great! The buttons are very shiny but they create a nice line visually going up the legs.


----------



## surlygirl

*harlow *- Love the latest outfit. The grey skirt looks great with the silver buttons. the OTK Fifre are just amazing! Trying to resist the knee high version!


----------



## adeana

You ladies are KILLIN IT!! OMG!!

*Baggaholic* amazing!  Happy birthday, hope you had a great time!
*Lilmissb* all your outfits are gorgy! Love the HL especially!
*Harlow* I am loving the OTK!  I love how you paired the blouse with the sweater and the slim skirt!

You all three are looking HOT!!  What lovely ladies we have on here.


----------



## Baggaholic

Morning everyone! 

I had a great time last night! Thank you all so much for the lovely compliments and B-day wishes. My birthday isn't until Tues though. It's still good to know that as I age into a new era in my life "I STILL GOT IT" 

I got so many compliments on my shoes everywhere I went. The cutest was the young girls. _"Hi miss, those are soooo hot. Did you get them at Aldo's or Steve Madden?"_ Seriously was cute. I couldn't bring myself to dissapoint so I lied!  and told them they would probably find a similar pair at Aldo's soon...  HEY! It's true! They always copy everything!


----------



## brintee

*Bag*, you look smokin' lady!
*Lilmiss*, you look gorgeous, I love the HL on you!
*Harlow*, im so in love with your fifres its ridiculous! That outfit goes so well with them!


----------



## jancedtif

harlow3 said:


> *lilmissb* - LOVE the HL dress with the heels!
> 
> here's another outfit to go with my OTK boots... which i am anxious to break in the moment it stops raining in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those buttons are ridiculously bright and shiny...!


 
*Harlow* that another chic outfit and boot combo!  I have no idea why you were worried about what to pair with them.  You're doing a great job!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Bagg - hot damn, you look great!  Glad to hear you had a great birthday!
lilmissb - You always look so chic!  I love all the outfits, but especially the HL!  Nothing goes better with CLs.
Harlow - Oh man, you are making me want the OTK boots more and more!  You look fantastic!


----------



## Stephanie***

Hey! I posted it in the wrong thread 
here is my outfit

a silk tunica
black jeans
and my lovely Decolletes 

I hope you all like it (and my new look  )


----------



## Blueberry12

Alta Nouva boots and Dress from Lipsy:


----------



## lilmissb

Tuesday is a great day to have a birthday *Bagg!!*  But I will be celebrating mine a bit earlier than you due to time differences.

Thanks *adeana*, *brintee*, *LN!!* 

*Stephanie* & *Blueberry* you guys look fabulous! Great to see you posting again Blue after a short hiatus.


----------



## Baggaholic

lilmissb said:


> Tuesday is a great day to have a birthday *Bagg!!*  But I will be celebrating mine a bit earlier than you due to time differences.



 I already started BABY!  And I was born at 5:21am on that faithful day so if you really do the math based on 365 days a year and the 24 hours we have in a day throughout the years with all the leap years and time changes our birthday's really isn't until NEXT MONTH!!!! HAHAHA! It's so true. So tech we have a whole month of partying to do


----------



## brintee

gorgeous *blueberry* and *stephanie*!! You ladies look beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

Baggaholic said:


> I already started BABY!  And I was born at 5:21am on that faithful day so if you really do the math based on 365 days a year and the 24 hours we have in a day throughout the years with all the leap years and time changes our birthday's really isn't until NEXT MONTH!!!! HAHAHA! It's so true. So tech we have a whole month of partying to do


 
I hadn't quite thought of it but hella yeah you're right!  Bring it on! Mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Stephanie* and *Blueberry*!


----------



## adeana

Very pretty *Stephanie*!  

*Blueberry*, simply divine!


----------



## cfellis522

Bagg - You look great!  Have a Happy B-Day!
Harlow - Love the whole outfit.  I agree.  The buttons do make a nice line up the leg!  Who makes your skirt?  Love it!
Lilmiss - I agree.  Put the Vibram on!  I love it on mine!  (PS:  THe DFW HL store opened and I ahd a blast trying on dresses today!)  

Cara


----------



## lilmissb

Hi *Cara!* Yes I think I will have to soon. How exciting about the DFW store opened. I would give my right arm to be able to go into a boutique and have fun trying them on. Hope you got one!!!


----------



## evanescent

*harlow*, i love both your outfits with the fire boots! they are so hot on you!

*bagg*, happy birthday!  what a fab birthday outfit!

*lilmiss*, you're looking ridiculously stylish!!! esp LOVE the HL with the coxinelles. they are so versatile!

*stephanie*, you look great!

*blueberry*, gorgeous dress!


----------



## Shainerocks

Gorgeous, Stephanie & Blueberry!


----------



## harlow3

thanks everyone! I'm actually wearing the boots out for the first time today!  if i can find a full length mirror somewhere in this office... i'll be sure to post a shot

Cara - the skirt is from Nanette Lepore, and was one of my favorite purchases this season! thanks!


----------



## Stephanie***

*lilmissb*, *brintee*, *jancedtif*, *adeana*, *evanescent*, *Shainerocks* - Thank you so much!!

@ *harlow3* - YOU LOOK FABOLOUS!! Where did you get the boots??? And where do you work? It looks like you would work in the fashion industry


----------



## harlow3

thanks *Stephanie*, i love your decolletes! i got the boots on the Neiman Marcus website. i wish i worked in the fashion industry, i wouldn't mind being any major fashion mag's coffee b*tch if it means being surrounded by gorgeous clothes and shoes all day, and maybe after hours i can play in the closet...  *sigh, i think i've been watching too much ugly betty. heehee

so in between designing the next great architectural masterpiece (i wish!) and taking a much needed lunch break, here, i promise, the last outfit featuring those damn boots! 







hope everyone is having a great Monday!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just started looking at this thread today! *Harlow*, those boots look a-m-a-z-i-n-g on you!! How tall are you? I am thinking about getting OTK boots but I'm only 5'3" and I was worried about the length of the boot dwarfing me.


----------



## surlygirl

*harlow *- just fabulous!!! love, love, love. I already coveted the Fifre, but now I think I'll be heartbroken if I don't manage to snag a pair. Gorgeous on you!


----------



## harlow3

thanks *PANda_USC* and *surlygirl* 

you guys should definitely get a pair, track down the loubies! i like the idea of OTK boots in the fall here, when my knees get chilly 
i am also 5'3". but im thinking, even if OTK boots end up being too long, a shoe cobbler could probably alter the length!


----------



## PANda_USC

*harlow*, thank you!! They look fantastic on you so I may have to give them a go!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Harlow* you look amazing in those boots.  Geez, I never thought I even liked OTK until I saw your post!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry for the crappy BB pic, but here's me at work in my Brown Simple 100s


----------



## harlow3

*Dukeprincess*, i love the outfit, especially the dress, where did you get it? im really liking the neckline, and what a great necklace to go with it!

and thanks, im glad i could change your mind


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Harlow!* Funny enough, I got it from J.Crew on sale for $49!  I took the cloth belt off, added my own and threw on a cardi...work outfit in an instant.  The neckline is what sold me on it.  I will take a better picture of it for you once I get home and post it. 

Yes, you are making me swoon over the OTK boots!

EDIT:  Here you go!


----------



## sumnboutme

cute outfit *Duke*!


----------



## japskivt

Stephanie, love the outfit. 

Blueberry, I want that dress. 

Harlow, wow! Those boots are incredible!

Duke, you look great. Love the whole look! I want that dress.


----------



## japskivt

Bagg! Holy crap woman! You look hot!

Lilmiss! Love the outfits. You look great in HL

Harlow, you look great as usual!


----------



## surlygirl

such a great outfit, *Duke*! love the entire look!


----------



## harlow3

wow *Dukeprincess*, great find at j.crew!


----------



## brintee

*Harlow* I cant get enough of the Fifre pics, keep em coming lady!
*Duke*, you look so well put together. Im so glad you got those Simples, they are great on you!


----------



## Baggaholic

harlow3 said:


> thanks *Stephanie*, i love your decolletes! i got the boots on the Neiman Marcus website. i wish i worked in the fashion industry, i wouldn't mind being any major fashion mag's coffee b*tch if it means being surrounded by gorgeous clothes and shoes all day, and maybe after hours i can play in the closet...  *sigh, i think i've been watching too much ugly betty. heehee
> 
> so in between designing the next great architectural masterpiece (i wish!) and taking a much needed lunch break, here, i promise, the last outfit featuring those damn boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is having a great Monday!



You sure know hoe to rock these! HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Baggaholic

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the crappy BB pic, but here's me at work in my Brown Simple 100s



Pretty!


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous outfit *duke*! you're rocking those simples!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you SO much *Harlow, Sumn, Jap, Surly, Brintee and Bag!* 

Aww, thanks *Phiphi* my Simple twin!


----------



## Luv n bags

^^Those thigh high boots are HOT!


----------



## nancypants

Dukeprincess -  love the outfit!! did you get the dress recently? is it a tank?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *eva* & *jap* 

*harlow* you look fabulous as usual! Did you snag them in a 35.5 at all? I was eyeing a pair on the BG website

*Duke* those simples are gorgey! Love the necklace.


----------



## jancedtif

Great, great shots *Harlow* and *Duke*!


----------



## Stephanie***

harlow3 said:


> thanks *Stephanie*, i love your decolletes! i got the boots on the Neiman Marcus website. i wish i worked in the fashion industry, i wouldn't mind being any major fashion mag's coffee b*tch if it means being surrounded by gorgeous clothes and shoes all day, and maybe after hours i can play in the closet...  *sigh, i think i've been watching too much ugly betty. heehee
> 
> so in between designing the next great architectural masterpiece (i wish!) and taking a much needed lunch break, here, i promise, the last outfit featuring those damn boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is having a great Monday!


 
These boots are made for you girl!!! they look fabulous!!! And you.... You just more than rock the boots!! You look great!!


*Duke, *you look great too!!! 

you girls rock!!


----------



## harlow3

you guys are all too nice!! thanks so much everyone 

*lilmissb* i do remember seeing the 35.5 on the BG website! i think the boots quickly sold out when they first appeared, and all that was left was the 35.5... and then that disappeared too. but then a 37 made a sneaky appearance and i couldn't resist!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Nancy, miss b, Stephanie and Janced!* 

*Nancy:* It is a dress, I got it this weekend actually on sale at J.Crew for $49!


----------



## Alice1979

*harlow*, you absolutely rock those boots. You look amazing.

*Duke*, gorgeous outfit. The brown simples are gorgeous on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww, thanks *Alice!*


----------



## JuneHawk

harlow3 said:


> thanks *Stephanie*, i love your decolletes! i got the boots on the Neiman Marcus website. i wish i worked in the fashion industry, i wouldn't mind being any major fashion mag's coffee b*tch if it means being surrounded by gorgeous clothes and shoes all day, and maybe after hours i can play in the closet...  *sigh, i think i've been watching too much ugly betty. heehee
> 
> so in between designing the next great architectural masterpiece (i wish!) and taking a much needed lunch break, here, i promise, the last outfit featuring those damn boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone is having a great Monday!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i love this thread...everyone looks fabulous!  it really makes me want to put more effort in and dress up more often!


----------



## harlow3

today's outfit: black patent rolando heels!







....cant feel my toes at the moment...


----------



## annaspanna33

Perfection *Harlow*!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the outfit *Harlow!*  I want that blouse!


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome outfit *harlow* sorry about your toes!


----------



## harlow3

thanks *annaspanna33*, *Dukeprincess*, and *lilmissb* 

the blouse is from Club Monaco and my toes are happy that i am home and running around barefoot... now how many more times do i have to wear the Rolandos before they're officially broken in?! :wondering


----------



## MichelleD

I'm catching up after a few days. You ladies have been working it out!!!!!!!!

*Harlowe* you are rocking the hell out of your OTK Fifre's.  You looked equally fabulous in your Rolondo's.  

*Baggholic* - loved your birthday bashin' outfit.  Happy Belated Birthday!

Great outifit *Stephanie*! I love Decolletes and must get a pair soon.

Great dress *Blueberry*!

*Duke* - Great JCrew find. I do believe this is the first time I've seen you in something other than DVF.


----------



## brintee

*Harlow*, I really love your pics, you have great taste!


----------



## sumnboutme

harlow3 said:


> thanks *annaspanna33*, *Dukeprincess*, and *lilmissb*
> 
> the blouse is from Club Monaco and my toes are happy that i am home and running around barefoot... now how many more times do i have to wear the Rolandos before they're officially broken in?! :wondering


 
i wore a pair of rolandos out for a couple of hours and they were completely broken in after that... but maybe coz yours are patent they may take a bit longer? mine were laminato...

edit: i forgot to add that i  your blouse too!


----------



## cfellis522

Harlow - You look great.  Again!


----------



## Baggaholic

My daughter and I last night. She's beautiful isn't she...


----------



## sumnboutme

such a great pic Bagg!  you both look gorgeous!


----------



## Baggaholic

one more


----------



## harlow3

*Baggaholic*, you both look gorgeous!!! that shade of pink is HOT and looks so good on you!


----------



## cfellis522

Baggaholic, You both look great!  I love your dress?  Who makes it?  I love the black and white with the pop of Pink!!!


----------



## carlinha

OMG are you ladies models or what?!?!!  

*harlow* - i  your outfits!

*baggs* - you look stunning, and so does your daughter!


----------



## Baggaholic

cfellis522 said:


> Baggaholic, You both look great!  I love your dress?  Who makes it?  I love the black and white with the pop of Pink!!!



Thank you.. The dress is from Black & Whtie


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *harlow*. love, love, love that coat. you have such a cute pose in your pictures!

*Bagg *- both you and your daughter are beautiful! the dress looks amazing with those lovely pink claudias!


----------



## starr_shenell

Love the Barbie Claudias Baggaholic!


----------



## evanescent

*duke*, i love your outfit! the brown simples are a perfect match.

*harlow*, you look amazing in the fifre again! and the rolandos too.

*bagg*, omg how is the gorgeous young lady even your daughter?! you guys look like sisters! love the barbie pink claudia btw!


----------



## evanescent

me in sydney with my HL dress and CL yoyo 100. since i wasn't carrying any of my chanels, i figured a shot in front of the boutique would do!


----------



## Baggaholic

I don't see...


----------



## PANda_USC

*harlow*, I love the dark colored ensemble! You look so urban chic!

*baggaholic*, ahhh, beautiful picture of you and dd! I can see where she gets her style from, :: wink:: And of course..the Chanel is beautiful paired with CL's, ^_^.

*evanescent*, I like how you matched the nudes with the HL dress! Which Chanel would you have paired the dress with?


----------



## lilmissb

*Bagg!!!*  You have a daughter? How is that possible? I seriously thought you were around my age (31 or so!) You look fabulous! Must be a Scorpio trait 

*eva!* You're in Sydney! Why didn't you tell me? Actually you may have mentioned it but I think I was all booked out..maybe? I have something on tonight and tomorrow night and then I go the Barossa all weekend for a wedding. How long you in Sydney again?


----------



## Baggaholic

lilmissb said:


> *Bagg!!!*  You have a daughter? How is that possible? I seriously thought you were around my age (31 or so!) You look fabulous! Must be a Scorpio trait



haha! I am 30sum'in years old!


----------



## Baggaholic

evanescent said:


> me in sydney with my HL dress and CL yoyo 100. since i wasn't carrying any of my chanels, i figured a shot in front of the boutique would do!



I need this dress


----------



## evanescent

*bagg*, sorry i must've been fiddling around with the loveheart sticker over my face!  and thank you! ebay is your best bet as this dress was from 2 seasons ago.

thanks *panda*! i would've probably carried my medium satin bow bag as an oversized clutch: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/2781444726_032a62c9dd_o.jpg

*lilmiss*, i wanted to look you up!! however we were only in sydney for 3 nights and my boyfriend's brother had a lot of things planned for us 

and oops!!! thats the melbourne chanel, not sydney!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Baggaholic said:


> My daughter and I last night. She's beautiful isn't she...



Seriously you guys look like SISTERS, not mother and daughter......that was my first guess when I saw this photo.  You're a truly HOT MOM!!


----------



## japskivt

*Evanescent*..... OMG! Gorgeous!

*Bagg*! Holy Moly! You and your daughter are gorgeous! You guys look great!


----------



## brintee

*Bag*, you and your daughter are both gorgeous! Love the pics and the PINK!
*evanescent*, I really love the Yoyos on you and that dress is smokin'!


----------



## Miss_Q

*harlow*- great outfit!

*Bagg*- you and you daughter look fabulous! you are one hot mama!

*evanescent*- gorgeous!


----------



## honeyspice

*Harlow * You look great! I love your style! 

*Baggaholic* Seriously you and your daughter look like sisters! Both are gorgeous! 

*Evanescent * Looking fabulous! HL & CLs are a perfect pair~


----------



## icecreamom

*Baggaholic* OMG You look so pretty, and that's a very cute picture with your daughter! 
*evanescent*:ninja: be careful, I'm with *bagg* We need that dress! hahaha, on a serious note: You look very, very pretty! and the yoyos look perfect with it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bagg* you and your daughter are GORGEOUS.  Loving the Claudias on you too!

*Evanescent:* My goodness you know how to make HLs look fabulous!  Love it paired with the nude Yoyos.


----------



## Baggaholic

Dukeprincess, icecreamom, honeyspice, Miss_Q, brintee, japskivt, foxycleopatra, evanescent.

Thank you!  My daughter is 17 years old. She will be 18 in July. 

My daughter and I ARE like sisters. I had her very young (and still managed to become successful) that's why we look so alike. 

She's my little girl though, and always will be. We appreciate each other I think more than most mothers and daughters because we have been through so much together. One thing she always says to me, "Mom, the only person I look up to is you. You were able to manage something not too many people can"

I love that kid!


----------



## MichelleD

Dukeprincess said:


> *Bagg* you and your daughter are GORGEOUS.  Loving the Claudias on you too!
> 
> *Evanescent:* My goodness you know how to make HLs look fabulous!  Love it paired with the nude Yoyos.




^^I couldn't have said it better


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Bagg - hot damn, you look great woman!  Your daughter is gorgeous and seems like a great kid!

Evanescent - you look gorgeous!  The color of the HL is TDF and the nude CLs - fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

evanescent said:


> *lilmiss*, i wanted to look you up!! however we were only in sydney for 3 nights and my boyfriend's brother had a lot of things planned for us
> 
> and oops!!! thats the melbourne chanel, not sydney!



I thought so, as Sydney's on a corner   Ah, never mind, next time. I think your bf's brother was too excited to have you guys over.


----------



## lilmissb

Baggaholic said:


> Dukeprincess, icecreamom, honeyspice, Miss_Q, brintee, japskivt, foxycleopatra, evanescent.
> 
> Thank you!  My daughter is 17 years old. She will be 18 in July.
> 
> My daughter and I ARE like sisters. I had her very young (and still managed to become successful) that's why we look so alike.
> 
> She's my little girl though, and always will be. We appreciate each other I think more than most mothers and daughters because we have been through so much together. One thing she always says to me, "Mom, the only person I look up to is you. You were able to manage something not too many people can"
> 
> I love that kid!



That is super sweet!    She is a gorgeous young lady! Sorry, I didn't mention that before as I was waay too blown away that you had a daughter to begin with. And the barbies look HOT!


----------



## Zucnarf

Bagg, you and your daughter WOW!!!!!!!
Gorgeus!!!


----------



## harlow3

thanks again, everyone 

*evanescent*, the HL dress looks AMAZING on you. i'm hoping to one day be a proud owner of one and if it looks half as good as it does on you, i'll be a happy girl


----------



## samhainophobia

*Harlow*, holy Jesus, woman.  HOT!!!


----------



## evanescent

*jap*, *brintee*, *miss Q*, *honeyspice*, *icecreamom *(btw is that your chihuahua in your avatar?? so adorable!!), *duke*, *michelle*, *louboutinnerd*, *harlow *(with your figure, i'd expect you to look way better than me!  ).

*lilmiss*, a meet up is definitely in the cards next time i drop by sydney!


----------



## icecreamom

Yes! *evanescent* That's My Chihuahua I get so excited when people recognize him! I'm tired of saying "ohh noo he is not a pomeranian" hahaha


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

the first two are model shots and the last was my halloween costume...mary kate olsen haha 


wearing alfred flats in nappa.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Baggaholic*, both you & your daughter are gorgeous & you know something? You've obviously raised her up well (even if it might have been difficult) because she holds such respect for you. Kudos to you!


----------



## adeana

*Harlow* you are killing it in those super fifre!!! Fabulous!

*Baggaholic* I completely agree with everyone, you don't possibly look like you could be her mother!  You are both so lovely!

*Evanescent* another classy and sophisticated add!  Love your collection!

*Xo* very clever, love your halloween costume, funny!


----------



## Charmosa

For the lower heeled ladies! My Thursday work outfit....I had to pull my pants up bc they are too long for the heels. I don't know the name of these shoes and haven't been able to find the name anywhere...they are the "unknown CL's"! With my new Miu Miu that I took to show my co-worker. I love these shoes as they are the only heels I can wear with signficant back issues!

The whole outfit is BR - pants, shirt and jacket.


----------



## Charmosa

Here's a closer one of the shoe!


----------



## adeana

Lovely outfit *Charmosa*!  The blue color is terrific!


----------



## shockboogie

From last night...












3.1 Phillip Lim ruffled silk top
leopard print high waisted skirt
Chanel 10C Red Lambskin M/L with SHW
Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Very Prives

More photos in my reveal thread over at Chanel


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love your CLs *Charmosa!* Beautiful blue!

*Shockboogie:* I love the entire outfit!  Your VPs look perfect with that outfit.  Loving that skirt!


----------



## honeyspice

*Charmosa * Love your outfit, so gorgeous! I love your new Miu Miu, is it in a metallic bronze color? 

*shockboogie * girl you look hot!!!!


----------



## adeana

You're a stunner *Shockboogie*!  Love the contrast of your bag with the black and white.  The nudes look great with the bag too!


----------



## brintee

*XO*, love the Halloween costume, priceless! hehe
*Charmosa*, the teal shoes look so fab with your blouse and MM!!
*Shock*, Im in love with your whole outfit! Your hair is beautiful and your pup is so freakin' cute!


----------



## icecreamom

*Shockboogie* You look amazing! What a pretty outfit!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *Dukeprincess, icecreamom, brintee, adeana, and honeyspice!*

I was planning to use my Barbies last night (with a different skirt) but Miss Red arrived the day before so I had to change the skirt and shoes to match her. I was also thinking of using my black VPs but then I missed Miss Nude so much - I just had to take her out so I matched my nails to my shoes then my toes to the bag and the soles!


----------



## phiphi

*shockboogie* - love love love the outfit. you look fantastic! CLs and Chanels are a wonderful combo. they are TDF! can you tell us what nail polish you used to match the reds?


----------



## shockboogie

phiphi said:


> *shockboogie* - love love love the outfit. you look fantastic! CLs and Chanels are a wonderful combo. they are TDF! can you tell us what nail polish you used to match the reds?



Thank you *phiphi*! I got my toes painted with Chanel Dragon from this season. It is the perfect red for me. They don't exactly match Louboutin red but is pretty close.


----------



## annaspanna33

*Shock* I LOVE it!! You look fantastic - what do you use to style your hair like that? Rollers, tongs?


----------



## shockboogie

annaspanna33 said:


> *Shock* I LOVE it!! You look fantastic - what do you use to style your hair like that? Rollers, tongs?



Thank you 

I actually went to the salon just to get my hair styled since I have no clue on how to even blow dry my own hair , what more to style it this way 

I watched my stylist do it though and I know she used a big barrel curling iron and just some bobby pins to hold up the side which she twisted. Looks pretty easy but not easy for someone like me who doesn't even comb her hair.


----------



## sumnboutme

you look gorgeous *shock*!!!


----------



## phiphi

thanks for the nail polish name *shock*. i've been searching past threads for the nail polish that most accurately matches the red soles. dang. there are a lot of those threads (and alot of nail polish)!


----------



## Alice1979

*shock*, you look gorgeous. I love your Chanel and your yorkie is so cute.

I also got a little leopard on today 

Nanette Lepore Lucky Leopard shirt
COH Kylie in Big Sur
CL Bianca in black patent


----------



## shockboogie

Hey *Alice*! Love black patent Biancas and your leopard top!

Thanks *sumnboutme*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

xo - loving the Halloween costume!  
Charmosa - gorgeous!  I just love BR and the vintage CLs go perfectly with your outfit!
shock - hot damn, you look gorgeous!!  I'm loving the whole outfit.
Alice - Wow, gorgeous!  You look so chic and sexy in those COH and Biancas.


----------



## sumnboutme

lookin' good *Alice*!   your top and jeans!!!


----------



## adeana

Gorgeous *Alice*!!! The biancas look terrific with jeans (and so do you)!


----------



## brintee

*Alice*, the outfit is gorgeous! I love the Biancas on you!


----------



## carlinha

*shockboogie & alice* - great outfits ladies!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

So cute *Alice* and you are so tiny!


----------



## PANda_USC

*alice*, looking fierce with your animal print top, and of course, your lovely loubies, ^_^!


----------



## shockboogie

carlinha said:


> *shockboogie & alice* - great outfits ladies!!!




  Thanks *carlinha*!


----------



## lilmissb

YAY *eva!* 

Great outfit *XoJUICYCOUTURE*

*Charmosa* love your outfit!

*shock* you look stunning as usual!

WOW *Alice!* Another beautiful stylish outfit. I need biancas.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Alice! Those look fabulous on you! I was not a huge fan of those but wow they look great on you!!! I may be a bianca convert!


----------



## shockboogie

*louboutinnerd & lilmissb*, you girls are too sweet  Thank you so much!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you so much for your wonder and sweet comments *shock*, *LouboutinNerd*, *sumn*, *adeana*, *brintee*, *carlinha*, *Duke*, *PANda*, *lilmissb*, and *NerdyBirdy*.


----------



## natassha68

<------- 's this look !!!





Alice1979 said:


> *shock*, you look gorgeous. I love your Chanel and your yorkie is so cute.
> 
> I also got a little leopard on today
> 
> Nanette Lepore Lucky Leopard shirt
> COH Kylie in Big Sur
> CL Bianca in black patent


----------



## icecreamom

*Alice* I love how your Biancas look with those jeans, perfect length! You look adorable


----------



## Luv n bags

My CL boots (don't know name or color) with my Marc Jacobs striping bowler.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Great outfit *tiger!* Love the color of the boots!


----------



## PANda_USC

*tiger*, looking FIERCE as usual!!! I love the black paired with the tans and browns


----------



## shockboogie

tigertrixie said:


> My CL boots (don't know name or color) with my Marc Jacobs striping bowler.




RAWR!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Wow! Everybody looks so jazzy! I love! 

Here's a picture of me this weekend. Sorry for the blurry and blacked out face. This was a one shot deal with my kids and I was only half ready.


----------



## Baggaholic

Here's another one. No makeup again! It appears I only have a sweater on but I have a skirt underneath. Damn us spanish woman and our bums!


----------



## shockboogie

Baggaholic said:


> Wow! Everybody looks so jazzy! I love!
> 
> Here's a picture of me this weekend. Sorry for the blurry and blacked out face. This was a one shot deal with my kids and I was only half ready.



Ooh La La!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*baggaholic*, hey, some people would kill to have a nice bum, lol. Looking wonderful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Baggaholic said:


> Here's another one. No makeup again! It appears I only have a sweater on but I have a skirt underneath. Damn us spanish woman and our bums!


 
Sir Mixalot said it best "I don't want none unless you got buns hun!"   

Loving the Piros with the outfit.


----------



## brintee

*Tiger*, the colour of the boot are fantastic with you outfit!
Holy Moly *Bag*, you look smokin' lady!


----------



## Baggaholic

Dukeprincess said:


> Sir Mixalot said it best "I don't want none unless you got buns hun!"
> 
> Loving the Piros with the outfit.



:lolots: you're crazy!


----------



## adeana

*Tiger* - fierce!!

*Baggaholic*!!    .....where are the flame smilies when you need them.....


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks for all the compliments!  Everyone always looks so beautiful in their CL's.


----------



## japskivt

*Shock, Alice, Bagg & Tiger*... you ladies look amazing.

*Shock*, that outfit is TDF! Miss Red looks amazing!

*Alice*, you are so skinny! You look great. Love the Biancas and that top.

*Bagg*, all I can say is WOW! Damn woman, you look hot!

*Tiger*, love those boots. That color is awesome!


----------



## phiphi

i love this thread. every one of you is so beautiful and stylish!


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *tiger!*

*Bagg* you are SHUTTIN' IT DOWN hot chilli mamma!!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Bagg*--I would die to look as good as you when I'm 35!!!!!!  Those Piros have totally seduced me.


----------



## Baggaholic

You girls sure know how to pick someone up when they feel ****ty!


----------



## Luv n bags

Baggaholic said:


> Wow! Everybody looks so jazzy! I love!
> 
> Here's a picture of me this weekend. Sorry for the blurry and blacked out face. This was a one shot deal with my kids and I was only half ready.


 
Hot Mama!


----------



## Stephanie***

You look georgous *shockboogie*. 
Look at the dog's eyes 



shockboogie said:


> From last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim ruffled silk top
> leopard print high waisted skirt
> Chanel 10C Red Lambskin M/L with SHW
> Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Very Prives
> 
> More photos in my reveal thread over at Chanel


----------



## shockboogie

Stephanie*** said:


> You look georgous *shockboogie*.
> Look at the dog's eyes



Thanks *Stephanie*. Heehee! Yeah, Coco's eyes are crazy huh? It's like she's possessed or something!


----------



## chelleybelley

*Baggs*, you need to share your secret!  I'm only 26 and my body is far from that!  Those shoes are amazing on you!  And like *legaldiva* said, "those piros totally seduced me!"


----------



## archygirl

Off to Thanksgiving festivities:
Arden B dress
Celine belt
Context leggings
Black suede yoyo zeppa CL

Going for the yellow bandaid action to keep my toenail on!


----------



## rdgldy

great look, *Archy*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

your outfit *archy!*


----------



## adeana

Sweet *Archy*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, beautiful tunic/dress! I love the pattern and colors!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

You look beautiful Archy!


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *archy!*


----------



## lilmissb

Here's my outfit today: DVF Jessica in Spotted Frog dress & Coxinelles


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmiss*, I love the colors of that dress! You're looking great!


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> Here's my outfit today: DVF Jessica in Spotted Frog dress & Coxinelles



I agree with Panda. The colors are so vibrant and it looks really good on you!


----------



## archygirl

lilmissb said:


> Here's my outfit today: DVF Jessica in Spotted Frog dress & Coxinelles



LOVELY, lilmissb! The coxinelle is one of my favorite shoes.


----------



## archygirl

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I felt like a $1million yesterday in my CLs.


----------



## rdgldy

Lovely, *lilmiss*!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous lilmissb!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Panda*, *shock*, *archy*, *rdgldy* & *LouboutinNerd!* 

I agree *archy*, the coxinelles are the perfect shoe but the thing I do hate about them is the scraping sound they make as you walk on tiled or hard stone surfaces. That sound to me is like nails down a chalkboard...


----------



## chelleybelley

*lilmiss*, you look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Get it *miss b!* Foxy lady!


----------



## Baggaholic

lilmissb said:


> Here's my outfit today: DVF Jessica in Spotted Frog dress & Coxinelles



lilmiss  I just love your shoes. I always wanted a pair but these never come up in any other color than black or red. I love these shoes! 

You look beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

You look lovely in your coxinelles!


----------



## adeana

Lovely *LilmissB*!  The coxinelles look terrific with all your outfits.  The frog print on your dress is so cute!


----------



## brintee

* lilmiss*!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's my little contribution, thanks for letting me share 

Dress - Zara
Fur Collar in Brown Fox - Scarf Fur Collar 
Scarf - Hermès Coaching Carré 70
Bracelet - Hermès in Black Barenia
Bag - Hermès Kelly Pochette in Fushcia Lizzie
Shoes - CL Nude VPs

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

You look beautiful dreamdoll!  I love the Hermes


----------



## adeana

Lovely as always *Dreamdoll*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dreamdoll*, love the classy chic ensemble and the color scheme!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous as usual *dreamdoll!*


----------



## lilmissb

*chelleybelley*, *Duke*, *Bagg* (Love your new avi! I think the coxinelles come in blue and nude as well.), *tiger*, *adeana* & *brintee!!!!*

You look awesome *dream!*


----------



## brintee

You look lovely *dreamdoll*! Love the H!


----------



## Baggaholic

lilmissb said:


> *Bagg* (Love your new avi! I think the coxinelles come in blue and nude as well.)



I'm going to have to investigate that! Pronto!


----------



## Baggaholic

*dreamdoll*

Loving all your Hermes items.

 You look smashing darlin... :tispy:


----------



## klng

*lilmissB* What a pretty DVF frog dress!  The vibrant colors suit you.  
*dreamdoll* Way to rock the Hermes!  Very classy ensemble.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *k1ng!*


----------



## carlinha

*Oh

my 

lord!!!!*



NO ONE

told me 

that i am surrounded by

*SUPERMODELS*!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots:


----------



## evanescent

you look gorgeous *dreamdoll*! i love your outfit!! that little kelly pochette is such a darling. 

*lilmissb*, can't get enough of your coxinelles! your dress is gorgeous too!

looking fab *archy*! 

*shock*, i love your entire outfit!! and your doggie is adorable!

*bagg*, whoa!!! and you have a daughter?! you look amazing! and love your new avi too!

*tigertrixie*, what a great look! 

*alice*, your biancas look amazing with that outfit.


----------



## Stephanie***

lilmissb said:


> Here's my outfit today: DVF Jessica in Spotted Frog dress & Coxinelles


 
OMG! you look *lilmissb *great! These CL shoes are stunning and that DVF dress...:okay:You look fabulous!


----------



## japskivt

*Archy*.. you look great! Love the dress!

*LilMiss*.... love that print! You look amazing as always!

*Dreamdoll*... Holy Hermes... love that look!


----------



## phiphi

*archy* - love the outfit (and the band-aid!) 

*lilmiss* - a homerun as usual!

*dream*- stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *eva*, *Stephanie*, *jap* & *phiphi!*


----------



## roussel

dreamdoll, you look so cute in that outfit, love the hermes 
shock, that is my favorite outfit so far, all the pieces go perfect together
lilmissb, love the dvf dress


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *roussel!* It's stunning print I have to agree.


----------



## sumnboutme

pic when I arrived in Vegas 






Top: American Apparel
Jeans: Earnest Sewn
Shoes: Mad Marys - the airport security guy touched the spikes of the shoes as they were going through the conveyor belt, then he turned them over and said "Nice."  LOL


----------



## PANda_USC

*D*, I love how you upped the casual chic look with some fierce Mad Marys!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Debbie* awesome outfit! LOL at the security guard!


----------



## brintee

Thats hilarious *sumn*! Love the outfit!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *panda *and *lilmissb*!

edit: thanks *brintee*!

he totally touched the spikes and turned the shoe over! i was so surprised.  well, first I was kinda weirded out by the fact he picked up my shoes....but i thought it was funny later on...you should've seen his face!


----------



## Baggaholic

sumnboutme said:


> pic when I arrived in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: American Apparel
> Jeans: Earnest Sewn
> Shoes: Mad Marys - the airport security guy touched the spikes of the shoes as they were going through the conveyor belt, then he turned them over and said "Nice."  LOL



Can I please have your Mad Mary's... Please! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE FORGET THE PLEASE GIVEM TO ME NOW!!


----------



## phiphi

sumn that's an awesome outfit (and love the story)!


----------



## sumnboutme

lol *Bagg*...I'm sure one will pop up on *bay for you!  thanks *phi*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

the MM's *sumn!*

And the story is priceless!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *duke*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sumnboutme said:


> pic when I arrived in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: American Apparel
> Jeans: Earnest Sewn
> Shoes: Mad Marys - the airport security guy touched the spikes of the shoes as they were going through the conveyor belt, then he turned them over and said "Nice."  LOL



super cute outfit!  it's totally something i would wear...  in fact, i practically wore the same thing today  only difference is i wore a black tank underneath and my jeans were j brand...  great minds think alike


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *melia*!   jeans & tees are my go-to outfit


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Sumn*!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *jan*!


----------



## lilmissb

Super casual outfit to dinner tonight. Don't know if I've posted a pic withmy penny girl flats before. Sorry about the grotty bathroom mirror!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous* lilmiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *savvs!*  The jeans make me look very short!


----------



## jancedtif

Too cute *lilmissb*!


----------



## brintee

You look so cute and comfy* lilmiss*!


----------



## japskivt

You look great *LilMiss*!


----------



## surlygirl

how fabulous are both *sumn *and *lilmissb*??!! love both looks. so chic yet casual. thanks for sharing!


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> Super casual outfit to dinner tonight. Don't know if I've posted a pic withmy penny girl flats before. Sorry about the grotty bathroom mirror!




*I LOVE YOUR SHIRT!!!!*

Hey lilmiss, your shirt is driving me nuts! I'm so in love with pandas and eh... I have a collection of random panda stuff around the house. Where did you get your shirt???


----------



## Dukeprincess

SO cute *miss b!*


----------



## sumnboutme

super cute *lilmissb*!   the tee!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

sumnboutme - LOL, love the TSA story.  It always cracks me up when they inspect my CLs.  Love the outfit, and the MM are hot!!

lilmissb - Girl, you never disappoint!  You look gorgeous as always and I love the penny flats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmiss*, you look so adorable! And hey! I'm on your shirt!! ^_^!  ::gigantic thumbs up to the panda on your tee::


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *LNerd*!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww  *jance*, *brintee*, *jap*, *surly*, *shock*, *Duke*, *Debbie* & *LN!!!!* 

*shock* the shirt is a winner isn't it? They were advertising it as a dress!!!  I got it a cheap asian clothes shop for about $15. I was in that shop yesterday and I didn't see it anywhere (they run out of stock really fast) 

I'll keep an eye out for any panda stuff. I love them too, must be an asian thing!  

*LN* I recommend you get the PG flats, they're super cute and very functional.

The funny thing is when I wear it the ears are right over my chest so sometimes when people look at the panda I get a bit self conscious cos I think they're looking at my b00bs!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Hey *lilmiss*! Yes, must be an asian thing. It's funny though that my hubby who isn't Asian loves pandas too which was one of the things we bonded over when we started dating. Hehe...


----------



## lilmissb

^ Only the cold hearted don't love pandas!!!  That's so cute that you bonded over pandas.


----------



## chelleybelley

shockboogie said:


> Hey *lilmiss*! Yes, must be an asian thing. It's funny though that my hubby who isn't Asian loves pandas too which was one of the things we bonded over when we started dating. Hehe...


 
<--- asian and LOVES pandas.  like really, REALLY LOVES pandas. lol.


----------



## shockboogie

I'll have to take a photo of all the stuffed pandas we have in our bedroom for you girls. It's pretty funny... DH even has a panda tie my mum bought for him when my parents travelled to Shanghai the other year. Haha!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *chelley!*

Can't wait to see the pics *shock!*


----------



## LornaLou

I'm not asian and I adore pandas  Love them to bits as well as cute little koalas  Love the shirt, it's super cute!


----------



## rilokiley

*sumnboutme*- I love your outfit!  The Mad Marys look great on you.

*lilmissb*- You look great!  I love pandas too


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *rilo*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rilo!*


----------



## rilokiley

I haven't posted an outfit in so long, but tonight, I was trying to decide what to wear for my grad program's holiday party on Saturday and thought I should take a pic.


Dress: oriental_treasure, hehe 
Shoes: EB suede Declic 120
Headband: can't see it in the pic, but I just bought this super cute headband from Nordies.  I think the company is called Cara something.









LOL I got a little carried away with the distort feature of Photobucket :shame:


----------



## lilmissb

^ LOL, great outfit though! I hope I don't insult you when I say you look very VB chic! I love her dress sense btw so it's a compliment!!!  And you have the pose down pat!!


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> ^ LOL, great outfit though! I hope I don't insult you when I say you look very VB chic! I love her dress sense btw so it's a compliment!!!  And you have the pose down pat!!




I love VB, so I'm not insulted at all!   Thanks, T!  btw, I was inspired by your pics to also start photoshopping the background, hehe.


----------



## adeana

So pretty *Rilo*!  Your dress looks terrific on you and I love how you paired it with the EB declics.


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Hahaha! Puts the focus right where it should be...on you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rilo*, looking very classic chic!


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo*, very chic!!


----------



## sumnboutme

love the dress *rilo*!  it fits you perfectly!!!


----------



## japskivt

*Rilo*, you look amazing!


----------



## jancedtif

*Rilo* you look so chic and pretty!  Have a great time at your party!


----------



## brintee

*Rilo*, you look so chic! The EB is so pretty!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Rilo*- You look beautiful! Love the dress!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *adeana*, *PANda*, *rdgldy*, *sumboutme*, *japskivt*, *jancedtif*, *brintee*, and *Miss_Q*!


----------



## harlow3

*rilokiley*, i LOVE the outfit, you look amazing!


----------



## lolitablue

Love the whole thing, Rilo!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look amazing *Rilo!*


----------



## rilokiley

*harlow*, *lolita*, and *Dukeprincess*- thank you!  You are all so sweet


----------



## chelleybelley

*Rilo*, you look fab!  And you are so teeny tiny!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*rilo* - you look so chic!  have fun


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rilo*, you're such a classy chica!  did you wear your lovely Chanel flap too?


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *chelleybelley*, *moshi*, and *kuromi*! 


*kuromi*- the party is tomorrow (I was just playing dress up last night to decide what to wear ), but I will definitely be bringing my Chanel flap!   Speaking of which, have you been holding out on me, missy?  I wanna see some Chanel eye candy...


----------



## jancedtif

It's so hard to follow you ladies!  You all have great style!  I'm posting this photo for *YaYa*, hopefully she'll be inspired to keep her cranberry MBs.  I'm wearing a cheap white tee, J Brand jeans, a wrap (in one photo) and my cranberry MB.


----------



## chelleybelley

*jan*!  they look AWESOME!!  they look great on you!  Love it!!  but why are you hiding in the corner?! lol...


----------



## rilokiley

ooh, the color is stunning, *jancedtif*!  and I agree with *chelleybelly*- we wanna see you front and center!


----------



## jancedtif

^Thanks *Chelley* and *Rilo*!  I'm in my tiny office at work.  I just learned how to work the timer on my camera and I had to stand far enough away to get a top and bottom pic.


----------



## chelleybelley

ahhh, i see... yes i agree with *rilo* -- we want to see you front and center in those fabulous shoes!   how do you like them so far?  i know you were debating on them in the color...


----------



## jancedtif

^I love them!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rilo - you look beautiful!! 
jancedtif - If Yaya sees how fantastic you look in your MB, I'm sure she'll keep them!


----------



## harlow3

*jancedtif* LOOKS GREAT! i've been wanted to get a pair of louboutin wedge heels! i tried them on once and they feel soooo comfortable.


----------



## Miss_Q

*jance*- love the Cranberry MB's on you!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*janced*, I love that cranberry color on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*jan *- they look fabulous!  i love the color!


----------



## harlow3

supra fifre
club monaco cardigan
phillip lim dress


----------



## rilokiley

*harlow*, I love EVERYTHING!  The dress, the cardigan, the OTK boots...


----------



## PANda_USC

*harlow*, love the ruffleeyyy dress!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Harlow* you are  shutting it down girl!  Thanks for your compliment!

Thank you *LouboutinNerd*, *MissQ*, *PANda*, *Moshi*!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*harlow* - you rock those boots like no ones business!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

harlow - hot damn woman, you know how to wear those OTK boots!


----------



## brintee

*Harlow*, once again you make those boots look spectacular!
*Jance*, I love the casual look with the MBs!


----------



## lilmissb

*Jan* you look fabulous! Love the colour and you wear them well. Now you have to show yaya so she keeps hers!!!

*harlow* those boots go with EVERYTHING!


----------



## adeana

*jan* I LOVE the cranberry Miss Boxe with jeans!  That looks amazing!  I don't know if it worked for *YaYa*, but now I want a pair too!

*Harlow* you are killing it in the OTK fifre!


----------



## Kamilla850

Looking good ladies.  
Harlow, you look UHMAZING in the super fifre.  
Here is a pic of me wearing Forever Tina with a Ralph Lauren sweater, Max Mara coat, and LV Mizi


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG *Kamilla!* I love the forever tinas! You look awesome!


----------



## sumnboutme

wow, it's been a while *Kamilla*!   the forever tinas!!!

*jan *- you are totally rockin' those cranberry MB!! glad they worked out for you!!!

*harlow *-  the dress!!!

so many stylish girls... love it!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Kam* you look awesome!!! Love the Forever Tinas when they're paired with fabulous selections like yours


----------



## PANda_USC

*kamilla*, those shoes look amazing with that outfit!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies.  At the beginning of this fall, I was considering parting with the Forever Tinas since I figured that the fringe trend from last fall had died down, and I figured my Piros are so similar.  But once I tried them on, I couldn't part with them bc they are truly special.  They move so fluidly and gracefully.
Hi sum, I haven't been visiting here lately and I miss all my CL loving buddies.  I have been crazed with wedding planning.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kam, you look so awesome!  And you are rocking that Mizi!!!  Glad you decided to keep the FTs...they are pretty special   Hope the wedding plans are going well.


----------



## sara999

kam!!! missed seeing you around, i'm glad the wedding stuff is keeping you occupied. i hope it's good occupied and not tear your hair out occupied. come back and visit more!


----------



## adeana

*Kam* the forever tinas are unbelievable on you!  I don't think I had seen anyone model them before, they look terrific, I bet they look even better in motion!


----------



## phiphi

*harlow* - that is an awesome outfit!

*kamilla* - those boots look great! you wear them well! have fun with wedding planning too!


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo,* as always, you look chic and gorgeous.  i'd forgotten about the dress you received from oriental treasure.  wish mine had fit as beautifully as yours!  i always LOVE your outfit pics!!  

*jan,* the pictures of you in the cramberry miss boxe are making me love them more and more!  they look fabulous!  

*harlow* ... no words.  

*kamilla,* the forever tinas have become one of my favorite boots.  don't ever get rid of them.  they'll always be fabulous!  good to see you here again.  you've been missed.


----------



## surlygirl

lovely outfit, *rilo*. have fun at your event!

so cute, *jan*! love the pop of color!

*harlow *- the supre fifre are just amazing! you rock them.

*kamilla *- good to see your post! your outfit is so gorgeous! glad that you kept the forever tinas!


----------



## rilokiley

*Yaya*- Thank you   I remember the suit you ordered from her, and it looked amazing on you!!  I've always loved that SATC suit, but I don't know if I can pull it off.


Thank you, *surly*!  I'm a bit disappointed because the weather is so miserable here today, so I don't know if I'll get to wear my EB suede Declics with my outfit tonight 


*Kamilla*- The Forever Tinas look great on you!!


----------



## brintee

*Kamilla*, you look fab!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *Brin, lilmissb, adeana, Sumn Surly and YaYa*!

*Kamilla* I love the whole outfit!!  I'm glad you decided to keep the Forever Tinas!


----------



## sara999

i forgot to mention that jance and riley...you both look beautiful!!


----------



## rdgldy

*kam*, you look wonderful!!  Love the forever tinas on you!!


----------



## harlow3

thanks everyone! 

*camilla*, im loving the whole look, it is the perfect shopping outfit, especially now that the weather is quite brisk! brr


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Sara*!  I hope your ankle heal quickly!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Rilo*, *Harlow*, *Jance* and *Kamilla*, all of you look great!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

kamilla - those FTs are so gorgeous - so good you kept them.  They truly look beautiful on you!  Hope all your wedding planning is coming along well!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you for all the lovely comments ladies :tyou:  
I am so glad that I decided to keep the Forever Tinas although I do wish that they were more comfortable, 140mm is not the easiest height to walk in.  
Wedding plans are coming along well, it's about 6 weeks away now so all the last minute preparations are more stressful.  Trying to decide on our first dance song now.


----------



## lilflobowl

My contribution for today:






Full outfit:


----------



## lilmissb

Great dress *lilflo!*

Here's my outfit for Christmas shopping in town today. I had on tan Citys but Bailey wanted in on the picture and stood in front of my shoes!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *lilmissb*! I love your Hello Kitty tee & Bailey is too cute!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilflo*, looking cute!!

*lilmiss*, that's so funny! Bailey's right in front of the shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

I know *Panda!* At least you can see them in the reflection!!


----------



## surlygirl

*lilflo *- love the skirt! looks very cute with the Lillians!

*lilmissb *- loving that Hello Kitty on the turntable tee! cute outfit!


----------



## Shainerocks

Lilmissb, I Love your HK tee (I'm a big HK fan). Bailey is so precious!


----------



## brintee

*Liflo*, I lovvvve your skirt, its super cute!
*Lilmiss*, you look so cute! I really love the cropped jeans with the citys!


----------



## jancedtif

*lilflobowl* and *lilmissb* you both look too cute!  Have fun!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *panda*, *surlygirl*, *brintee* & *jancedtif*! The skirt is from Mango


----------



## Stephanie***

lilflobowl said:


> My contribution for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit:




You look georgous!! Perfect outfit for the perfect shoes! you rock that outfit cl-lover!!:urock:


----------



## Miss_Q

*lilf*- Love your outfit

*lilmiss*-You look adorable as usual


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lilflo*, *surly*, *Shaine*, *brintee*, *jance* & *Miss Q!* 

I love HK too but I've never been a full on fan but it's funny cos I feel so asian walking around with a HK shirt! 

*lilflo* when you say Mango is that store that spells it MNG or something like that?


----------



## sumnboutme

lol at your dog *lilmissb*...mine does that ALL the time too...hehehe...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lilflobowl said:


> My contribution for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit:



So chic!!!  Love the skirt!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lilmissb, a-friggin-dorable!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilflo, lilmissb*-you both look great.
lilmissb, I'd like a better view of the citys-I love them!!


----------



## rilokiley

*sara* and *Shainerocks*- thank you!


*lilmissb*- adorable!!  I love your t-shirt, and your puppy is so cute.


----------



## adeana

*lilflo* so cute! Love the lillians!

*Lilmissb* you look great!  Your little pup is so cute!


----------



## Shainerocks

Lilflo & Lilmissb, both of you look great!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *Stephanie****, *Miss_Q*, *oo_let_me_see*, *rdgldy*, *adeana* &* Shainerocks*!

*lilmissb*, yupyups! MNG for short.


----------



## japskivt

*harlow*, you look awesome! I love that outfit!

*Kam*, WOW lady! You look great, like always.

*Liflo*, I want that skirt. You look adorable!

*LilMiss*, Hello Kitty is so cute! Love how the city's dress up a casual outfit!


----------



## roussel

lilflo you are too adorable in that outfit!
lilmissb love the hello kitty shirt!

here is me at Nordies private shopping event last night wearing my altadamas while sipping some chardonnay


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW you look smoking hot *roussel!*


----------



## shockboogie

^^Those altadamas are looking hot on you, shoe twin!!!


----------



## japskivt

Roussel, you look so HOT!


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, looking good! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## chelleybelley

wow* roussel*!  hot hot!  love the leggings too!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Deb*, *E* (LOL!), *rdgldy*, *rilo*, *adeana*, *Shaine*, *jap* & *roussel!!!* 

What is it about dogs and photos? Attention wh*res! 

Trust me, you don't want to see them until I've had a cobbler fix them up! They're a bit water damaged and scraped in the heel from a hens night and a wedding. Not that bad but still a bit shameful...

I spot a wishlist *ms rilo*... 

*lilflo* I never go into that store near work cos they never have my size but I think I must venture into it again!

*roussel* can I say you look fantabulous!


----------



## shockboogie

Me and my red suede Eventas the other day when I went out to brunch with the DH.







*Sorry if I looked deranged. We just got back home and the wind was crazy and it was freezing outside!


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, I love how the rouge in the scarf brings out the rouge in the shoes! Very causal chic look!


----------



## chelleybelley

*shock*, you always look so cute!!  LOVE the eventas on you!!


----------



## adeana

*Roussel* so cute in the watersnake! Looks like fun too.

*Shock* rockin the eventas!  Love the red shirt and the red scarf with the red suede.


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> Me and my red suede Eventas the other day when I went out to brunch with the DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry if I looked deranged. We just got back home and the wind was crazy and it was freezing outside!



I love the whole outfit, sweater, scarf, and miss Jumbo!  Love the red suede Eventas, just like my Declics


----------



## rdgldy

*shock*, what a great look!!


----------



## floridasun8

Very nice *shock*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Shock* you look amazing!


----------



## brintee

*roussel*, you look seriously fab! 
*shock*, you are freaking gorgeous girl! I love your style!


----------



## japskivt

*Shock*, you never disappoint! You look amazing, as usual! Love the outfit. Red is my FAVORITE color.


----------



## icecreamom

*lilflobowl*  I totally love your mini-tiny- skirt!! hehe it's so cute 
*roussel* I love those leggings! Are those the Joes? Hey... and the Altadamas are TDF


----------



## shockboogie

*PAnda, chelley, japskivt, naked, brintee, rdgldy, roussel, adeana*  - Thank you ladies  I'm so in love with red lately.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *japskivt* & *icecreamom*!

*roussel*, thanks babe! That is one heckuva action shot & I love your entire outfit paired with your watersnakes! 

*shock*, loveeeee your outfit & you are definitely NOT looking the slightest bit deranged there!


----------



## jancedtif

You look great *Shock*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*lilflobowl* - love the outfit!!!  Can I ask where the skirt is from?  I think I may need it in my life!

*lilmissb* - adorable as always! I love your casual outfits!

*roussel* - smokin' hot woman!  Love the AD on you!

*shock* - you look so chic!  I love the pop of red on your shoes!


----------



## Lynn12

Birthday dinner with boyfriend last night.  Pony hair leopard Sevillanas.


----------



## surlygirl

you look beautiful, *Lynn*! happy belated birthday!


----------



## japskivt

WOW *Lynn*! You look HOT! That outfit is smokin'!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Lynn, your outfit is stunning!  Love the Sevillanas!


----------



## brintee

You look amazing *lynn*! Happy Birthday!


----------



## erinmiyu

happy belated birthday *lynn*! you look great!

lunch with friends...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Happy belated birthday *Lynn!* I  pony hair!

Loving the look *erin!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*erin *- love the outfit! That top is TDF!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *duke* & *louboutinnerd*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lynn*, you look stunning!

*erin*, I love the look! Edgy twist on a very classic outfit.


----------



## maianh_8686

*shockboogie* omg.. may i ask where u got that scarf??  it's TDF... u look stunning no matter the wind 

*Lynn* gorgeous!  very classy.. happy birthday 

*Erin* I love the color combo.. the red skirt makes you really stand-out-from-the-crowd =)


----------



## adeana

You look so pretty *Lynn*!  Love the pony hair.  Happy birthday too!

*Erin* very spicy look!  It is so unique, are your hose fishnet or patterned tights?


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *LouboutinNerd*! The skirt is from Mango (MNG), you can find it here (first row, first from left).



LouboutinNerd said:


> *lilflobowl* - love the outfit!!!  Can I ask where the skirt is from?  I think I may need it in my life!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *panda* & *maianh*!

*adeana*, they are "faux fencenet" patterned tights! i got them at sockdreams


----------



## jancedtif

You both look great *Lynn* and *Erin*!


----------



## brintee

*Erin*, you look fab girl! That blouse is gorg!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *jan* & *brintee*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilflobowl said:


> thanks *LouboutinNerd*! The skirt is from Mango (MNG), you can find it here (first row, first from left).



Thanks lilflobowl!!


----------



## hdr4350

*Lynn* and *Erin,* you're both rockin those CL's. Lovely!


----------



## chelleybelley

*erin*.. love that shirt!


----------



## lilmissb

*shock* you're kicking it!

Thanks *LN!* 

*Lynn* you look awesome! Love that pony pop against the black. Happy birthday!!!

Wow *erin!* I love how there's so much going on but it doesn't make me dizzy. Very retro chic.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lynn* - you look so chic!  and i love those shoes!

*erin* - i love the blouse and the pop of red with the skirt! and the shoes of course


----------



## Stephanie***

oh *Lynn12* you look faboulous!!!! I so love your outfit and the shoes :okay:


----------



## brintee

Here is my outfit from a Christmas party last night. It would be so much easier if I had someone to take my pic for me! lol

DVF Staedler (sp?) jacket
J Brand skinnies
Black Suede Ginervas







And I took this for a better shot of the boots.


----------



## meaghan<3

Brintee -- you look great!! Love the jacket with your boots!~!


----------



## YaYa3

*brintee,* i saw the jacket on your FB page and i instantly LOVED it!!  and, of course, the boots are TDF.  you look awesome!


----------



## jancedtif

*Brin* you look fantastic!  I hope you had a great time!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *meaghan, yaya & jance*! 

*Yaya*, this jacket is probably one of my favorite pieces that I have! I stalked ebay FOREVER looking for it! I just think black and white is so chic! Thank you!


----------



## indypup

I only went back a few pages, but wow!  Everyone really does look gorgeous!  

*roussel*, I love your Altadamas!  *shock*, that particular shade of red suede is my absolute favorite!  You look gorgeous!  *Lynn*, that is a beautiful and simple birthday outfit.  I love it!  *Erin*, so cute!  *Brintee*, LOVE that DVF jacket!  And I think we have the same haircut! 

I hope I got everyone. :shame:

Yesterday while shopping at Phipps

J. Crew blazer (with my discount, it was $30!! wish I'd adjusted it before snapping the pic)
Diesel jeans
vintage swarovski crystal necklace
Declics


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *hdr4350*, *chelleybelley*, *lilmissb* and *moshi*! 

*brin,* you look great!  to another dvf lover!

*indypup*, really cute outfit! (and thanks!)


----------



## brintee

Thanks *erin*! DVF is a goddess isnt she? 
*Indy*, you look awesome! The declics are so lovely! We do have the same haircut! hehe


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Erin *and *Brintee*!


----------



## lilmissb

*brintee* you look awesome! I really love the jacket, great combo!!

*indy* love the declics! You look casual chic for your day of shopping.


----------



## siserilla

*brintee,* I want your jacket!!!


----------



## shockboogie

indypup said:


> I only went back a few pages, but wow!  Everyone really does look gorgeous!
> 
> *roussel*, I love your Altadamas!  *shock*, that particular shade of red suede is my absolute favorite!  You look gorgeous!  *Lynn*, that is a beautiful and simple birthday outfit.  I love it!  *Erin*, so cute!  *Brintee*, LOVE that DVF jacket!  And I think we have the same haircut!
> 
> I hope I got everyone. :shame:
> 
> Yesterday while shopping at Phipps
> 
> J. Crew blazer (with my discount, it was $30!! wish I'd adjusted it before snapping the pic)
> Diesel jeans
> vintage swarovski crystal necklace
> Declics





Thanks *indy*! I'm so loving your declics!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

You look great* indy*!


----------



## jancedtif

siserilla said:


> *brintee,* I want your jacket!!!


 
Hey *Sis*!  Brin's jacket is gorgy isn't it!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *sis, lilmiss & jance*!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Indy, you look great.
Brintee, I love your jacket.


----------



## brintee

Thank you *shaine*!


----------



## surlygirl

*brintee *- love that outfit! now I'm going to be looking for black suede ginervas!!!

*indy *- that's such a great look! I will definitely be trying to replicate it with my declics!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *surly*! Ill keep my eye out!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am coming to your house and stealing that entire outfit *brintee!* And after I have stolen yours, I am coming for *indypup's* outfit as well.

You both look freaking AWESOME!


----------



## brintee

Lol, thanks *duke*!  Im hiding it in that case!


----------



## phiphi

*indy* - that is a great outfit! gettin' some ideas for my declics... i heart j. crew and you wear that blazer really well!! 

*b* - yes, you'd better hide the jacket and the boots! *duke* and i are a'coming!!! you look absolutely fantastic! gorgeous!


----------



## brintee

Hehe, well come on over then *p* it would be nice to meet you ladies! Thanks


----------



## eggpudding

brintee said:


> Here is my outfit from a Christmas party last night. It would be so much easier if I had someone to take my pic for me! lol
> 
> DVF Staedler (sp?) jacket
> J Brand skinnies
> Black Suede Ginervas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I took this for a better shot of the boots.



Gorgeous outfit!! You look perfect. Love your DVF jacket and Ginervas


----------



## brintee

Thanks *eggpudding*!!


----------



## sumnboutme

the outfit *brintee*!  so jealous you can tuck jeans into your ginevras!  i can barely fit leggings into mine :shame:


----------



## brintee

Thanks *sumn*! At first I was afraid I wouldnt be able too. But the jeans are lightweight denim so maybe that had something to do with it  I have pretty muscular calves so its sometimes hard with boots...



sumnboutme said:


> the outfit *brintee*! so jealous you can tuck jeans into your ginevras! i can barely fit leggings into mine :shame:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

harlow3 said:


> supra fifre
> club monaco cardigan
> phillip lim dress



Harlow- looking back through this thread- holy cow- you seriously do an AMAZING job of pairing your gorgeous boots with the perfect outfits- you look classy every single time in your otks!!!


----------



## phiphi

brintee said:


> Hehe, well come on over then *p* it would be nice to meet you ladies! Thanks



for sure! we totally should!


----------



## chelleybelley

*brin*, you are adorable!  i LOVE that jacket!!


----------



## brintee

aw thanks *chelley *



chelleybelley said:


> *brin*, you are adorable! i LOVE that jacket!!


----------



## brintee

phiphi said:


> for sure! we totally should!


----------



## lilflobowl

*brintee*, I love your dvf jacket & your whole outfit is really classy! I love it a lot


----------



## brintee

^^Thank you for the wonderful compliments* liflo*!


----------



## maianh_8686

wow.. i love ur outfit *Brintee*, esp the jacket


----------



## PANda_USC

*brintee*, cute ensemble and the shoes look fab on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*brintee,* I love your jacket.  Your whole look is fabulous.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*brintee* - the Ginveras look hot on you!!  I am loving the whole outfit!

*indypup* - so chic!!  I love the skinny jeans with the Declics and I love JCrew!


----------



## annaspanna33

Brintee you look perfect!!! Love the entire look!!!!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *lilmissb*, *shock*, *jance*, *Shainerocks*, *surly*, *Duke*,* phiphi*, and *LouboutinNerd*!  You all just made my night!


----------



## brintee

Thank you so much *maianh, panda, rdgldy, louboutinnerd & anna*!


----------



## sumnboutme

off to a study session:







Tunic - American Eagle Outfitters (got it on sale for $7)
Chemise - American Apparel
Leather Jacket - S.W.O.R.D.
Tights - H&M
Shoes - Ginevras (with a cameo from my Rolandos )


----------



## alyssa08

sumn, so cute! I love tights and boots. school's not out for you yet?

brintee, I am SERIOUSLY lovin' your entire outfit! I bet you were best dressed at the party


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit Deb!


----------



## brintee

You look sooo cute *sumn*! Im loving the leather Ginervas! 

Thank you *alyssa*


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Sumn*!


----------



## chelleybelley

*sumn*, super cute!  love the tights with the boots!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*brintee* - i LOVE that jacket!  what season is it from.... cute outfit!

*sum* - great outfit, LOVE your jacket too!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *moshi*! Im guessing F/W 08'? I saw it on the City a couple seasons ago so im not exactly sure. But, I got it on the bay for a steal! 



moshi_moshi said:


> *brintee* - i LOVE that jacket! what season is it from.... cute outfit!
> 
> *sum* - great outfit, LOVE your jacket too!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *alyssa*, *lilmissb*, *jan*, *moshi *, *brintee * and *chelley*!

*alyssa *- my last final is on the 21st  so close to Xmas
*brintee *- you inspired me to take the Ginevras out for a spin  i've had them for a while but they've been sitting pretty in the box...


----------



## brintee

Aww yay! I love it! 



sumnboutme said:


> *brintee *- you inspired me to take the Ginevras out for a spin  i've had them for a while but they've been sitting pretty in the box...


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*sumn* - you look so cute!!  I am loving those Ginevras!


----------



## rdgldy

Wearing my donjons-black sleeveless dress, black sweater


----------



## babysweetums

so cute!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Smokin' *rdgldy!!!*


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *LNerd*!

*rdgldy*, love the outfit...i want your boots!


----------



## floridasun8

Very nice *rdgldy*!  Love the POP of those boots!


----------



## phiphi

*sumn* that outfit is too cute! i want your boots. hehe

*rdgldy* that is a great outfit with your don jons! smokin'!


----------



## brintee

* rdgldy*!


----------



## jancedtif

Rdgldy you look great!  I love the outfit and boots combo - very chic!


----------



## rdgldy

*florida, sum, jance, baby, lilmiss, phiphi, brintee*,


----------



## carlinha

*RDGLDY* you are KILLING them with those DON JONS!!!  

so here's a funny pic DF took while i was trying on shoes to see which would go best with this purple mini dress (tadashi @ bluefly) i am wearing to work holiday party on wednesday





here is one option... grey python nabuck alta damas...




but not sure if they will be the FINAL PICK!!!  stay tuned!


----------



## alyssa08

sumn, you poor thing! how mean of them to keep you so long 

those boots are so sick, rdgldy! I bet they turn heads like crazy.

lets see more, carlinha!! more more! love grey with the purple dress though. what about some glitter?


----------



## carlinha

alyssa08 said:


> lets see more, carlinha!! more more! love grey with the purple dress though. what about some glitter?



hehe thanks i love the MC glitters with it, but i wore the glitters too many times to work party events... time for other shoes to shine


----------



## Lynn12

Thanks for the sweet birthday wishes everyone.  It was a fun day.  

*Brintee* - you look fantastic in your jacket and shoes.  Love the cameo by the Rolandos!!!

*rdgldy* - YOU LOOK HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*carlinha *- Love the purple!!!  How about silver glitter Clichys or are they Decolletes???  Can't tell from your pic, but it is the one next to the multi glitter gold NPs (by your hand in the first picture).


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, cute dress! I love greys/silvers and black with purple! Best of luck matching shoes with that dress!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *phiphi*! 

*alyssa *- yeah, it's pure torture  i haven't even bought Xmas presents yet!  
*carlinha *- how abt the samira strass?  if that's reserved for your wedding, how about the lizard MCs?  don't get me wrong, i love the alta damas but it kinda makes the dress look shorter, KWIM?


----------



## brintee

Thank you *lynn!*
*Carlinha*, im LOVING the grey with the purple! So pretty!


----------



## carlinha

thanks guys!

*lynn* - that's actually the samira strass...

*sumn* & *lynn* - DF suggested the samira strass also, but i really want to save those shoes for my wedding.  god forbid i trip and fall or spill something on them and something bad happens!!!!  i can't risk anything happen to the wedding shoes before i wear them!  and i tried on the roccia lizard MC and i didn't like them as much as the AD.  i love the leg-lengthening effect the AD has on me! (yes the dress is crazy short!  i got it tailored and he made it super short!  ah well, what can i do now?)


----------



## foxycleopatra

carlinha - that is one hot purple dress! . . . but to go with that outfit how about the platine VG or even the multi-colored Gres pump in your avatar?


----------



## carlinha

foxycleopatra said:


> carlinha - that is one hot purple dress! . . . but to go with that outfit how about the platine VG or even the multi-colored Gres pump in your avatar?



thanks *foxy*!  yes those are both considerations as well!!!  but i think i have a winner... it's a new shoe i still have to do a reveal on.  maybe tomorrow.


----------



## roussel

Carlinha you look so good in purple, my favorite color too!  Oh pls do tell what is that new shoe.  I like the VG too with that dress, gaaah so many to choose from.  I now do the same each morning when I get ready, those Ikea cabinets are very handy right?


----------



## roussel

I got to wear Piros today


----------



## roussel

Oh Carlinha I think the Greissimos look good with that purple dress too, what you think?


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *roussel*!  Love the boot outfit combo!


----------



## chelleybelley

*Rdgldy*, looking lovely in those donjons!!!!
*
carlinha*, smokin' hot legs, girl!  which pair did you decide on?  love the grey & purple but I think the VGs would look AWESOME with that dress too!
*roussel,* hot hot!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfit *roussel!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Rdgldy* Looking good! 

All I can say about you *Carlinha* is owwwwwwww!  Smoking hot!

I want your Piros *Roussel!* Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks *Chelley* and* Duke*!!


----------



## roussel

thanks *jancedtif, chelley, lilmiss, duke*!


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha* - that's a great dress! can't wait to see what new shoes you will be pairing with it!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> thanks *foxy*! yes those are both considerations as well!!! but i think i have a winner... it's a new shoe i still have to do a reveal on. maybe tomorrow.


 
Can't wait!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*carlinha*, I love the combo you've modelled but I can't wait to see which pair you decide to match your dress with!


----------



## phiphi

morning ladies - thanks for letting me share my outfit for our group christmas party tonight! jcrew navy dress, hilfiger jeweled collar cardi, navy declics.


----------



## jancedtif

*Phi* you look so pretty!  I you have a great time!


----------



## carlinha

*phi* looking awesome!  have fun at the party!  mine will be tonight also


----------



## Nico3327

^ A little late to the suggetion party, but I think you should wear your yellow lady gres tonight *carlinha*.  I love the contrast of yellow and purple.

*Phi,* you look very classy - I loves!


----------



## erinmiyu

*sumn* - you look adorable!
*rdgldy* - i DIE at those don jons. just die.
*carlinha *- man i had to wipe away the smoke from my browser!! you look fab!
*roussel *- the piros are wonderful on you!
*phiphi* - love your declics! hope the party was fun!

it's true: i love red, black and white. met some friends for coffee this morning while my daughter was at preschool. (h&m dress, hue tights, kiss me wedge)


----------



## PANda_USC

*phiphi*, looking very sophisticated!

*erinmiyu*, omg your outfit is absolutely adorable. I love the red tights with the kiss shoes!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Erin* you have great style!


----------



## chelleybelley

*phiphi*, you look so classy and so chic!  LOVE it!

*erin*, love the red tights!!


----------



## Watersnake

On my way to my DH's hockey team's Xmas party with my darling Coxinelles


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *panda*, *jan* and *chelley*!

*watersnake*, every time i see a pair of coxinelles, i want them more and more! you look gorgeous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*watersnake*, love the bright red pop of color against the silver and black outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

*phiphi* love your outfit, very chic! I need a cardi I can do that with STAT!!!

Love the kiss me wedges on you *erin!!!* Loving the combos you come up with. I need to learn to be funky like that.

*watersnake* wow! Love the dress. I'm wearing my black coxinelles today!!!


----------



## phiphi

awww -  *jance, carlinha, nico, erin, panda, chelley, lilmiss*!  you're soo sweet! coming from such a group of stylish ladies, your compliments mean so much!

*erin* - what a great outfit!!

*watersnake* - you look fantastic!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies - you all look so gorgeous!!  Everyone has such a wonderful and individual sense of style!


----------



## brintee

*p*, you look beautiful for your party!
*erin*, you have such a fab sense of style!
*watersnake*, you look fantastic!


----------



## rdgldy

*erin*, I love your outfit-the wedges are so cute!!
*phi*, great outfit for a party-very classy!
*watersnake*, the coxinelles are so pretty in red.


----------



## lilmissb

My outfit today for work: Portmans suit skirt (too hot for the jacket!), Nanette Lepore Cloud silk top, and Coxinelles


----------



## lichda

love that skirt, *lilmissb*!  and the coxinelles are fab!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *lichda!*


----------



## Watersnake

Thank you lovely ladies! My dear lillmissb, looking FAB as ever, you rock those Coxinelles!!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *watersnake!!* Nothing like some coxinelles to make you look chic!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lilmiss,* you look beautiful.  I wish it were too hot for a jacket, LOL!


----------



## brintee

You look great* lilmiss*!


----------



## lilflobowl

Nice outfit *lilmissb*! Perfect for work yet not too corporate-stuffy, KWIM?


----------



## sumnboutme

the skirt *lilmissb*! ur cute as a button...


----------



## YaYa3

you look adorable, *T!*  i love the entire outfit, especially the coxinelles.  just PERFECT!


----------



## carlinha

*erinmiyu* -  you totally cracked me up with that comment!!!  you look so cool with your kiss me wedges!

*watersnake* - love the coxinelles with that outfit!

*lilmissb* - you are looking very professional in that outfit!  i  it!


----------



## phiphi

*T* - you are so stylish! love that outfit!!


----------



## chelleybelley

lilmiss, LOVE that skirt!  outfit looks great!  and i cannot believe it is too hot to wear a jacket over there.  meanwhile, i'm sitting here at work in a self-made fleece slanket. LOL


----------



## floridasun8

Great outfit *lilmissb*!!!  I love everything about it!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rdgldy*, *brintee*, *lilflo*, *Debbie*, *yaya*, *carlinha*, *phiphi*, *chelley* & *florida!!!* 

Hey I had to sit through your summer envious as all hell!!! Hehehehehe


----------



## carlinha

ok since i've done my reveal, i can tell you all that i wore my COSMO antic silver python so privates with my purple dress last night!!!  and it was a HIT! 





on the dance floor (i LOVE to dance!)


----------



## chelleybelley

YAAAAY what a perfect shoe for the dress!  Congrats again, *Carlinha*!  look at you gettin' your boogie on!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, beautiful color combo!!! Hope you had a blast! And haha, nice of you to recruit some of your co-workers to the CL army!


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *C!!! *They look awesome with the dress and if we meet we'll have to go for a boogie together, love dancing too!!


----------



## roussel

lilmiss you wear your coxinelles very well! and that skirt is so nice!
carlinha you party girl! that cosmo is just perfect for that cute little dress!

here is me today with altadamas


----------



## alyssa08

CARLINHA!! I absolutely love the choice you made! gosh those shoes are so beautiful  you look fab getting down on the dance floor.

roussel, I really love your dress. you look great


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *roussel!*

You look fabulous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*lilmissb* - I never get tired of seeing your outfits!  You are always so classy and stylish!

*carlinha* - you looked gorgeous!  I love the silver and purple combo.  Looks like you had a great time!

*roussel *- Love the outfit! Thos AD are TDF!


----------



## floridasun8

Pretty dress *roussel*!  And of course great ADs too!


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha & roussel* - absolutely stunning outfits ladies!


----------



## brintee

*roussel & carlinha*, you ladies look awesome!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *LN!*


----------



## jancedtif

chelleybelley said:


> lilmiss, LOVE that skirt! outfit looks great! and i cannot believe it is too hot to wear a jacket over there. *meanwhile, i'm sitting here at work in a self-made fleece slanket*. LOL


 
:lolots:  Aww *chelley*, I'm sending you !


----------



## jancedtif

*lilmissb,Carlinha and roussel*, you three ladies look great!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jan!*


----------



## Miss_Q

*lilmiss, carlinha, roussel* Great outfits ladies!!


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone!

*roussel* - soo classy lady!!!!

*lilmissb* - yes we have to boogiee oogiie on the dance floor!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Miss Q!*

Wearing my NEW craMberry fetichas!!!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *Miss Q!*
> 
> Wearing my NEW craMberry fetichas!!!



OH MY LORD!!!!  it's STUNNING!!!  that color is !!!!  rock it girl!


----------



## Dukeprincess

GORGEOUS *Miss B!*


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *C & Duke! * 

Just realised I look like a stunned mullet in my picture, LOL! I must have been squinting at the sun somewhat.


----------



## roussel

lilmiss you're killing me with those cramberrys!!! i really like that color... i love all shades of purple/magenta...


----------



## YaYa3

LOVE them, *T!!*  they're absolutely gorgeous and look stunning on you!


----------



## roussel

thank you  *alyssa, louboutinnerd, brintee, lilmiss, phiphi, florida, jandedtif, carlinha, miss_q!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

LOL, *lilmissb,* you most definitely do _not_ look like a stunned mullet - you look fab!  Actually, in this pic the fetishas don't look so big on you - did you pad them?


----------



## phiphi

*lilmiss*!! you look fantastic!! love the fetisha on you!


----------



## rdgldy

the cramberry fetichas are gorgeous, *lilmissb*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *roussel* (go on, get some craMberry into you!!!  ), *yaya*, *LN*, *phiphi* & *rdgldy!* 

LOL, I think I was just too posey. I hate posing for photos as they never quite come out natural looking. *LN* I did indeed pad them, they're currently stuffed with 2 foot petals each.

Everyone who has the cramberry colour knows what a party shoe it is but it's not shy to earn it's keep and can be worn for work.


----------



## jancedtif

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *roussel* (go on, get some craMberry into you!!!  ), *yaya*, *LN*, *phiphi* & *rdgldy!*
> 
> LOL, I think I was just too posey. I hate posing for photos as they never quite come out natural looking. *LN* I did indeed pad them, they're currently stuffed with 2 foot petals each.
> 
> *Everyone who has the cramberry colour knows what a party shoe it is but it's not shy to earn it's keep and can be worn for work*.


 
Exactly!  I've worn mine with grey, blue jeans, chocolate to work.  I also plan to wear them with navy and winter white and white (in the summer)!  It's such a happy color!  You look great *lilmiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jan!*  I can't wait to wear mine everywhere!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *Miss Q!*
> 
> Wearing my NEW craMberry fetichas!!!



 sexy momma!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Hehehehe, thanks *Baggs!!!*  

LOL at your siggy! Strassaholic huh? Can't wait till you update your thread!


----------



## Baggaholic

lilmissb said:


> ^ Hehehehe, thanks *Baggs!!!*
> 
> LOL at your siggy! *Strassaholic* huh? Can't wait till you update your thread!



yea...


----------



## glitterglo

Here's a long overdue shot of my Candy pumps, signed by Msr. himself   At first I thought these shoes might be hard to wear, but I've found they're more versatile than they look.  Comfy too!


----------



## carlinha

very cute *glitterglo*!


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *glitter!*


----------



## brintee

*Lilmiss*, I really, REALLY love the Fetichas on you. The colour is perfection with your skintone!

Wow *glitterglo*, you are making me love the Candy Pumps!


----------



## sumnboutme

*lilmissb*, i  the fetichas!!! you're making me want a pair 

*glitter*, cute outfit!  i loved how your look totally toned down the candy pump!


----------



## chelleybelley

*lilmiss*, those fetichas look awesome on you!! love the color!

*glitterglo* -- love the outfit!!  so comfy and stylish... i LOVE those jeans too!  what kind of jeans are they??  you are really making me want candy pumps!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *brintee*, *Debbie* & *chelley!*

I can't believe how vibrant the colour is, sooo purty! I wasn't sure how it would look but I'm glad it worked out.

Get some Deb and be my shoe twin or cousin!!! They also come in rouge metal, red satin strass, anthra suede, hmmm that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## sumnboutme

^don't forget bronze and anthra python


----------



## lilmissb

Of course! How could I forget to list them!!! The toe box is quite tight though and needs stretching. My poor toes!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Of course! How could I forget to list them!!! The toe box is quite tight though and needs stretching. My poor toes!



 i hope you make them work...they're so pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

I know, they are HAWT!! I will make them work...I will make them work...


----------



## tresjoliex

glitterglo, those are hot!


----------



## icecreamom

*glitterglo* I love your outfit! Candy Pumps


----------



## Dukeprincess

SO cute *glitterglo!*


----------



## rdgldy

*glitterglo*, they are adorable!!!


----------



## surlygirl

glitterglo said:


> Here's a long overdue shot of my Candy pumps, signed by Msr. himself  At first I thought these shoes might be hard to wear, but I've found they're more versatile than they look. Comfy too!


*glitter* - they look amazing! love your outfit! and I so regret returning mine. hope to get them back soon though!!! thanks for sharing ... fabulous!


----------



## jancedtif

*Glitteglo* you look fantastic!  I love your top!


----------



## floridasun8

Nothing fancy tonight, but on way to a friends Christmas party in my new camel VPs!  

















Have a nice evening ladies!


----------



## carlinha

very nice *florida*!!!  that top is very flattering on you!


----------



## surlygirl

you look great, *florida*! have fun at the party!


----------



## lilmissb

You look awesome *florida!*


----------



## YaYa3

so pretty, *florida.*

the candy pumps are just adorable on you, *glitter!!*


----------



## jancedtif

You look great *florida*!  Have fun tonight!


----------



## rdgldy

Great look, *Florida*.  I love the camel color.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great *Florida!* Loving the camel VPs (and your gorgy hair!)


----------



## chelleybelley

you look great, *florida*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*florida*, you have a great pair of.........um, shoes.    hehe  You look great.  I'm really loving this camel color lately.  It's a nice change from nude, which I have 4 pairs of.  I think I need these in my life...


----------



## floridasun8

Thank you for all the compliments ladies


----------



## Mittens34

floridasun8 said:


> Nothing fancy tonight, but on way to a friends Christmas party in my new camel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice evening ladies!



I love your camel VPs. They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## phiphi

*glitterglo* - you are totally rocking those candy! so pretty!

*florida* - you look fantastic! love the VPs on you!


----------



## glitterglo

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments 

Chelley, the jeans are by Blank, I got them at NMLC.  They are actually "cropped" style but fit me regular length since I'm a shorty lol.  

Surly, I can't believe you returned them!!  What happened?

LilMiss and Florida, you ladies look great!  LilMiss, I love the look of the fetichas but when I tried them on they killed my feet!


----------



## brintee

*FLorida*, you look beautiful im so glad you kept the Camel VPs!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*glitterglo* - LOVE the candy pumps!  You look great!

*florida* - you look gorgeous!  The VPs are stunning, but I have to say I love your top!!  Can I ask who it's by?


----------



## floridasun8

Thank you *phi, glitter, brin and LouboutinNerd*

*LouboutinNerd*...my top is from White House/ Black Market, but its a few years old at least.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

floridasun8 said:


> Thank you *phi, glitter, brin and LouboutinNerd*
> 
> *LouboutinNerd*...my top is from White House/ Black Market, but its a few years old at least.



Thanks *florida*!


----------



## surlygirl

*glitterglo *- I know! I love them, but two pairs that were on my fall wishlist popped up, and I couldn't keep them all. still hoping to snag a pair of candys a bit later! your outfit pic is making me regret returning them even more!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Elsie87 said:


> Fun thread!
> 
> 
> Here are some bags I wear my CLs with:
> 
> 
> _Turq suede VPs with metallic turq Chanel flap_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Turq suede VPs with Balenciaga floral City_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blue Glittart VPs with Balenciaga floral City_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Black nappa Lillians with black Balenciaga City_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Black patent Wallis 85mm with Dior Gaucho patent croc tote_


the combo with Balenciaga the City is a great combo. 
Love all your shoes.. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## roussel

glitterglo i really love your outfit with those candy pumps! so perfect with skinny jeans
florida love those camel vps, i wish i can get some camel patent for me too someday


----------



## Elsie87

vuittonGirl said:


> the combo with Balenciaga the City is a great combo.
> Love all your shoes.. Gorgeous!!!


 
Aww, thank you!  They were kinda posted in the wrong thread, haha!

I will have to model those some time!


----------



## roussel

Elsie I remember your Bal floral city!  I still have my brief.  It looks great paired with the turq vps!


----------



## chelleybelley

*elsie*, those turq VPs are TDF!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

the combos *Elsie!*


----------



## lolitablue

Loving the bal combos!!

* Florida*, those camel VPs, now I need to try a pair b/c of those gorgeous pictures!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! 

*Roussel:* And I remember your Brief! Great bags!


----------



## phiphi

the combinations are all just sooo pretty *elsie*!!


----------



## floridasun8

lolitablue said:


> Loving the bal combos!!
> 
> * Florida*, those camel VPs, now I need to try a pair b/c of those gorgeous pictures!!!!



Thanks *lolita*!    They're available at NM!


----------



## creighbaby

erinmiyu said:


> happy belated birthday *lynn*! you look great!
> 
> lunch with friends...



I love this outfit.


----------



## lolitablue

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks *lolita*!  They're available at NM!


 
Yeah!! I think we need a meet up there.  My bday is coming!!!

I need advice.  Spending Xmas in Miami, so laid back and tropical.  Got this JC jumper.  

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...t&utm_source=GoogleProduct&utm_medium=organic

Which shoes?  I tried it on with black slingbacks (not CLs, oi!!)  and they work.  Buttons are gold, want to accesorize with gold, too! Could I go privatitas or even Yellow LG?  

I will model later but for now take a look at the bloomies piccies and think about it.  TIA!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Baby V said:


> My signed OTK Loubs!!  Absolutely in love with them. So glad I got them.


 
Baby V-

Love your Moniques! I have a pair as well. Love them, but have not had a chance to wear them out yet, but have around the house. Have you had much chance to wear them out more? You make wearing these look comfy and easy!!!

Cara


----------



## Souzie

Everyone looks great!!

*Lolitablue*: Cute jumper, but I need to see modelling piccies to help me decide! 

Christmas shopping...


----------



## kuromi-chan

*xsouzie*, lookin' good!!    i like that wrap top you're wearing!  looks nice and cozy.


----------



## floridasun8

*Lolita*....cute jumper!  Looks comfy too!   I think either shoe would go great with it.   The yellow LGs would definitely give a pop of color, but I just worry that it might be TOO sunny for this time of year.   The gold privatas would be a nice classy look.  

*xsouzie*...love those boots on you!!


----------



## brintee

*xsouzie*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, *xsouzie *and *florida*!! I will do the modeling piccies tonight!! 

BTW, love your outfit *xsouzie*!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## adeana

*LilMissB* you are such a cutie!  Love the cran(m)berry feticha!!

*Glitter* your candy pumps are so cute!  I really like that style, but you made me love them seeing you model them at the signing.  They look terrific on you, and amazing with your jeans.  I'm jealous, all shoes look even better in your size 

*Florida* hot outfit!  Your top is really nice, the camel VPs look great with jeans.

*xsouzie* you are smokin girl!  I love your skinny jeans with your boots!  I really like your top, love the turtle neck and the length of the sweater.  Where did you find that if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*xsouzie* - hot damn, woman - you look amazing!!  Love the outfit!


----------



## adeana

My bretelle strauss finally made their debut!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *kuromi-chan*, *floridasun8*, *brintee*, *lolitablue*, *adeana* and *louboutinnerd*. 

*kuromi*: Yup yup, nice and cozy for the not so nice Canadian weather. 

That being said...*floridasun*: Pretty please switch places with me?  I'd rather be under the palm tree!

*Adeana*: You can find it here http://www2.victoriassecret.com/commerce/onlineProductDisplay.vs?namespace=productDisplay&origin=onlineProductDisplay.jsp&event=display&prnbr=EH-253182&page=1&cgname=OSCLOALSCRD&rfnbr=6491#.  There's different ways you can wear it.  I just took the 2 long ends, wrapped it around and tied it in the back.  BTW your Bretelle and dress combo is killer.  You look stunning!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*adeana *- Wow, you look gorgeous!  Your outfit is so classy and elegant.  The BS look fantastic with it!


----------



## brintee

*adeana*, glad you finally got to rock them! You look gorgeous and those legs, wow!


----------



## adeana

You ladies are so sweet!  Thank you *xsouzie*, *LouboutinNerd*, and *Brintee*!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

xsouzie said:


> Everyone looks great!!
> 
> *Lolitablue*: Cute jumper, but I need to see modelling piccies to help me decide!
> 
> Christmas shopping...


 

Um HELLO LOVAH!!! if you went out shopping like that today I bet you had all eyes on you!!! WOW!!! way to rock those boots!


----------



## Souzie

^^ LOL...thanks hun.


----------



## apricotfairy

So excited I am moving out of Hawaii to Shanghai. Boots are my target this shopping trip. I jus cant say no to that embroidery CL wedge... So comfy!!! even can carry babies go shopping. CL everyday!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*xsouzie* love the boots and the outfit!

*adeana* boy do you look elegant I hope you had a great time!


----------



## legaldiva

*glitterglo*--I love those jeans in the pic with the Candy pumps and the black paillete top.  What brand are they?


----------



## legaldiva

I hope everyone posts their CL holiday outfits!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hot dayum *xsouzie!* You look awesome! 

*adeana* Can I have your gorgeous legs for Christmas please?  TIA.   Love the shoes too!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *jancedtif* and *dukeprincess*.


----------



## carlinha

*xsouzie* - you look fantastic in those boots... what style is that?

*adeana* - so glad you are finally wearing your bretelle strass!

here i am on Christmas Eve with *black studded VPs*... this sweater dress is old and i don't remember where it's from.. with black tights.


----------



## MichelleD

adeana said:


> My bretelle strauss finally made their debut!



You look fabulous Adeana!!


----------



## MichelleD

carlinha said:


> *xsouzie* -
> 
> here i am on Christmas Eve with *black studded VPs*... this sweater dress is old and i don't remember where it's from.. with black tights.



Super cute Carla!!!  My Christmas Eve outfit was quite boring in comparison (but comfortable).


----------



## MichelleD

Here's my not so exciting Christmas Eve outfit .  I literally ran around all day then came home and cleaned up in my Decolletes in order to break them in so I simply could not wear flats to entertain. Besides, my family could care less.

White slim stretch shirt, Black Pixie Pants & necklace all from J.Crew.
Shoes: olive ballerinette's

IMG]http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Souzie

Thanks *carlinha*, as do you!  Look at all them presents under the tree, that red one there kind of looks like a CL box..hehe 

Pics are a little dark but they're suede Bourge zeppas.  I can't figure out how to set my camera to take brighter pictures with the flash off and all you see is a huge white circle from the flash when it's on.  Can we say camera illiterate? ush:


----------



## kuromi-chan

*carlinha*, love your outfit w/ the studded VPs!!  

*Michelle*, lookin' good in the Ballerinettes!


----------



## Luv n bags

My holiday outfit - with my python red CL's!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*tiger*, love the red pythons with your leather? pants!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

here's me on Christmas Eve:

wore my *Supra Fifres*!!!    i LOVE them, they are here to stay!  
black leather bomber jacket (from Off Saks)
green tiered ruffled top (from Off Saks)
Joe's black "jeggings" (ha!  such a funny word!  )
Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo w/ GHW






oh, don't mind my car in the background!  haha, j/k!!  :greengrin:


----------



## rdgldy

*Carlinha,* the sweater dress and leggings look great with the studded vps.
*Michelle*, very casual chic!  I really love the look.
*tiger,* gorgeous!!


----------



## rdgldy

*kuromi*, fabulous!! They boots are so amazing.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous outfits *Carlinha, Michelle, and Kuromi!*


----------



## roussel

Carlinha, Michele and Kuromi - you ladies look so fashionably chic in your outfits!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy, Duke,* and *roussel*!!


----------



## LornaLou

*Kuromi-Chan* - Wow I loooove your car, Lotus Elise? The Supra Fifres look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Yokochic

kuromi, love your outfit !!! The top & jacket looks really cute !!

And off coz love the car too


----------



## icecreamom

Well, this is me a few days back on my way out for dinner with the BF, I just put my NoPrive for the pic... as few of you ladies know, I had a car accident 2 weeks ago and now I can only wear flats ... I ended up wearing my cute KateSpades but hey... this is how I had originally planned the outfit!!


----------



## icecreamom

BTW *Carlinha, Michelle, and Kuromi* you all look very-very pretty! Good Job styling those Louboutins!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, looking good! Love love love the studs!

*Michelle*, gorgeous!!

*tiger*, looking fierce as always!!

*kuromi*, I love your urban chic ensemble! Those otk boots are gorgeous! And of course, the Chanel is fabulous too, hehehee.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Lorna*, thank you!  but that's not my car!  hehe, i was just kidding!   the car belongs to the hotel, i think you can rent it if you're staying there!

thank you *Yoko*!  

*icecreammom*, thank you!  love the NPs with your outfit!  aww, you'll be back in your heels in no time!  

thanks *Panda*!  can you believe, BF is actually the one who picked out the jacket to go with my outfit!  as he took the pic, he was like, "show the Chanel more!"  haha


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyone looks smoking hot girlies!! 

*Kuromi*, my DF has a VX220 so i get to go to meets with other VX's and Lotus' ... gorgeous!


----------



## Stephanie***

I wore my Decolletes tonight when the family went out for dinner!
I had some wine and chickenbreastfillet with tomatoes-basil sauce and pasta
mmmmmmmhhhhh! exquisite!!


----------



## floridasun8

*icecreammom *and *Stephanie*...you both look great!!   *icecreammom*...sorry to hear about your accident, but Im sure your candy flats still looked very nice with your outfit!
*Stephanie*...that wine looks yummy  lol  and very cute outfit!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fab outfits everyone!!!

*Kuromi* you are smokin smokin HOTT!!


----------



## carlinha

OMG everyone looks SMOKING HOT for christmas!!!!  

*icecreammom, stephanie, kuromi, michelle and tigertrixie*


----------



## archygirl

So this was my "festive" holiday outfit
Michael Kors dress
CHANEL belt
CHANEL clip on earrings
context leggings
Open Clic patent leopard pumps
Marc Jacobs Jen bag
Anne Klein necklace


----------



## MichelleD

kuromi-chan said:


> *
> 
> Michelle, lookin' good in the Ballerinettes!  *


*

Thanks Kuromi-Chan.

Love your outfit!!  The Super Fifre's are just so hott!!*


----------



## MichelleD

*Rdgldy, Duke, Roussel, Icecreamom, Panda & Carla*


----------



## MichelleD

Cute outfit *icecreamom*. Love the NP's 

Sorry to hear about your accident and hope you're back in your CL heels soon.


----------



## MichelleD

Great "festive" holiday outfit *Archy*!


----------



## MichelleD

I'm a sucker for Decolletes, *Stephanie*. You look great!


----------



## punchkin80

*Here are my stunning Shawnita 120, Christian Louboutins!  Recently purchased from Harrods, London as Christmas present to Moi....

Sorry for the really poor quality picture - am just so desperate to show them off! ​*


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

cfellis522 said:


> Baby V-
> 
> Love your Moniques! I have a pair as well. Love them, but have not had a chance to wear them out yet, but have around the house. Have you had much chance to wear them out more? You make wearing these look comfy and easy!!!
> 
> Cara


 
Boot tripletsI've been looking for a pic of someone wearing them here you look great Baby V


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my Very Galaxy Platines for the first time on both Christmas Eve and Christmas Day!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *savvys, naked, carlinha, Michelle*!  

*shock*, love your Platine VGs with your green and white dresses!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you, *MichelleD*


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks, *kuromi*!


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *Kuromi, floridasun, nakedmosher, carlinha and Michelle   * Ohh... and yes* Michelle* I hope I can get back on my heels soon!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Shockboggie* What a nice pic with your boy and doggy, very cute!!!


----------



## surlygirl

love both outfits and holiday pictures, *shock*! you look great!


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha, michelle & tigertrixie* - you ladies look so great in your holiday outfits!

*kuromi* - dayum those supra fifres are HOT! i'm so glad you're keeping them!

*icecreamom* - too cute! hope you get better soon so you can rock your CLs.

*archy* - love your outfit! love the combo.

*stephanie* - beautiful!

*shock* - gorgeous as always!!


----------



## sumnboutme

You look great * shock *!!


----------



## roussel

shock, merry christmas mare!  i love love love both outfits!  the platine goes so well with both dresses.


----------



## nyc_besos

shockboogie you look stunning!!! love those CL's


----------



## MichelleD

nyc_besos said:


> shockboogie you look stunning!!! love those CL's



^^ita


----------



## chelleybelley

kuromi-chan said:


> here's me on Christmas Eve:
> 
> wore my *Supra Fifres*!!!    i LOVE them, they are here to stay!
> black leather bomber jacket (from Off Saks)
> green tiered ruffled top (from Off Saks)
> Joe's black "jeggings" (ha!  such a funny word!  )
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo w/ GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, don't mind my car in the background!  haha, j/k!!  :greengrin:




you already know how i feel about these boots 
and of course, you totally rock them, *kuromi*!


----------



## chelleybelley

*shock*, LOVE the platine VGs on you!!


----------



## carlinha

*shockboogie* you look absolutely AMAZING!!!  you are inspiring me to keep my platine VG...


----------



## carlinha

casual on christmas day with my rouge patent biancas...
sweater from barneys co-op, j brand jeans


----------



## surlygirl

*kuromi *- the supre fifre are amazing on you!!! you look fantastic!

*carlinha *- such a cute Christmas outfit! I had on jeans, tee and blazer with my biancas!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *chelley* and *surly*!  

*surly*, where's your Christmas outfit pic??

*carlinha*, the rouge patent is such a yummy color, perfect for xmas!


----------



## plpc

*kuromi-chan*-Wow love your ensemble  You look fab!

*carlinha,*- So cute look the casual look!


----------



## lilmissb

What have I missed??

*Elsie* I love the pairings!

*xsouzie* you look fabulous as usual. That top looks really good with the leggins and boots.

Thanks *adeana!*  The bretelles look wonderful on you!! Glad they got to go for a spin.

*C* I love it! So nice and casual chic  Your rouge biancas look HOT!!! I note your new avi, I have so much too catch up on obviously!!

It's always a better outfit when you wear CL's *Michelle!* Love it as it reflects quiet elegance!!

Awesome *tiger!*

Holy mother of god *kuromi!*  You look fabulous! Supra fifres... 

*icecreamom* you look great!

Nice look *Stephanie!*

Too trendy and chic *archy!*

How'd you go with them *shock?* You look fabulous as always!!!


----------



## surlygirl

kuromi-chan said:


> thanks *chelley* and *surly*!
> 
> *surly*, where's your Christmas outfit pic??
> 
> *carlinha*, the rouge patent is such a yummy color, perfect for xmas!


 
I'll have to check the family pictures to see if there's any of me. I do have a few from a holiday party I went to before Christmas! Well, I thought I did!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*plpc* and *lilmiss*!!


----------



## brintee

*Shock*, you look absolutely stunning! That emerald green compliments you skintone so well! I lovvveee that white dress too, who is it by?

*Carlinha*, you look so cute and festive for the holidays! I love the Biancas on you!


----------



## erinmiyu

*kuromi*! those shoes are amazing on you and i certainly don't mind that hot car in the background  

*carlinha*, you look fab! are those the 10 or 12" jbrands (or perhaps another style)?? they look really good on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *erin*!    a friend suggested i take modeling/outfit pics in front of other fancy cars parked around town, and make a calender!


----------



## adeana

Sorry I am way behind on commenting on this thread!

*Jan* thank you for the sweet comment! 

*Duke*  

*Carlinha* I am glad to finally wear them.  Love all your outfits, you have great style for incorporating your CLs into all your outfits, from casual to fancy.

Thank you *MichelleD*.  You look so classy casual in your white shirt and CL flats!  You really do rock the JCrew outfits better than their own ads!

*Tiger* I love the contrast of the red pythons with the black outfit!

*Kuromi* you are completely amazing in your OTK!!! You are killing it!

Cute outfit *Icecreamom*!

*Stephanie* you look great in your decolletes.  

You open clic look great with your outfit *Archy*!  Love the contrast of the leopard print against your black leggings.

*Punchkin* pretty!  I just saw this style IRL this weekend, they look terrific on you.

*Shock* you are smokin hot in your outfit and your VGs!! Love your little dog too!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *adeana*!


----------



## xboobielicousx

kuromi-chan - i LOVE your entire outfit! you look smokin hot!!!

carlinha - the biancas are so pretty! i love that color...such a cute casual xmas outfit


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *xboobielicousx*!!


----------



## adeana

Needed a little CL pick-me-up while running errands.  In the future, perhaps save the CLs for errand day sans Home Depot.  It appears that fork lift drivers and CLs are a potentially hazardous combination.


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone for your compliments!  i didn't get dressed up for xmas because it was just at home with the family.

*adeana*, cute outfit for home depot!  i wore my black studded VPs to walmart in maryland yesterday... lots of rednecks... boy did i get a LOT of stares!!!  :lolots:

so here's my planned NYE outfit... the dress is gunmetal with a hint of shimmer, but i wanted to keep it simple so that my shoes could stand out without much competition!






i also went shopping for a dress today, and i found this amazing grey dress with silver sequins.... 












i had to get them, for another occasion perhaps.... here are some shoe selections with it... 






thoughts, opinions???


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, love the combos and ahhh, your fire opals will be AMAZING for NYE! They'll definitely capture everyone's attention and divert from the fireworks show!


----------



## chelleybelley

Love the combos, *carlinha*!


----------



## Miss_Q

*carlinha* LOVE the second dress!


----------



## adeana

They are all lovely *Carlinha*!  What a wonderful problem to have choosing between these options!

I think i would wear the Fire LCs on NYE with the gunmetal dress as you had planned.  The other dress is also stunning, but I think it competes with the shoes too much to give them their due, kwim?  The second dress would look amazing with the cosmo python!


----------



## sumnboutme

i  the 2nd dress with the pythons!  either python works... 

i agree with *adeana *abt NYE...i like the 1st dress with the strass, less to distract from the shoes...


----------



## japskivt

adeana said:


> They are all lovely *Carlinha*!  What a wonderful problem to have choosing between these options!
> 
> I think i would wear the Fire LCs on NYE with the gunmetal dress as you had planned.  The other dress is also stunning, but I think it competes with the shoes too much to give them their due, kwim?  The second dress would look amazing with the cosmo python!



I completely agree w/ Adeana!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for your opinions everyone!

yeah i would definitely wear the fire opal LCs with the simpler gunmetal dress, so that the shoe can stand out...

i do LOVE the second dress more though, but i also want to wear the fire opals for NYE... so the silver dress will be for another time... SHOES BEFORE THE DRESS RIGHT???


----------



## rdgldy

I echo everyone else here.  I really love the second dress but prefer either python with it over the fire LCs.  I think the first dress is perfect for NYE with your gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## guccigal07

After getting a MAC...I finally learned how to edit photos!

My friend in the purple and I (in black) wearing the same boots. Louboutin Feticha....boots! really tall and HOT! My husband loves them


----------



## guccigal07

another pic.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Fun pic and hot boots *gucci!*

*Carlinha:* I love the second dress too, but I'd go with Dress #1 if you want to wear the Fire Opal because I am not sure the second dress looks as good with them.  But I am sure you will look fantastic either way!


----------



## lilmissb

That sounds dangerous *adeana!* But at least you looked very stylish while having an almost accident!!!!

*C* I'm late to the party but like everyone here love the second dress with the simplicity of the SP's and the gunmetal with the fire opal!!! Can't wait to see the shole thing. I love gunmetal and orange/red together. Anything in shades of red and black look great together.

*gucci* you look fabulous!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*adeana*, nothing makes running errands more fun than wearing CLs!

*carlinha*, the Fire Opal LCs are perfect for NYE!  that 2nd dress is beautiful, and i love it with the Cosmo Pythons!

*gucci*, looking good in those Feticha boots!


----------



## adeana

Love the boots *Gucci*!

Yes *LilmissB* and *Kuromi*, you can't underestimate the value of wearing CLs when you need a little something special for ordinary days.


----------



## erinmiyu

*guccigal*, LOVE the boots and the outfit!

*carlinha*, i like both outfits but prefer the first one with the LCs! your outfit pairings are always the hotness!

*adeana*, that does sound like a problematic combination but you look great!


----------



## brintee

*adeana*, you look smokin' for Home Depot! hehe
*carlinha*, I lovvveee the second dress, but I would wear the first one with the LCs for sure!
*guccigal,* you look hot woman!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Erin*!  I keep meaning to tell you I LOVE your new avi!  So summery and refreshing looking, I will take one of whatever you are drinking.

*Brin* thanks!  Some older lady actually stopped me by the light bulbs and commented on my outfit


----------



## brintee

Aww! 



adeana said:


> *Brin* thanks!  Some older lady actually stopped me by the light bulbs and commented on my outfit


----------



## MichelleD

*Adeana *~ between you & *Carlinha*, yall make running errands fun & exciting , I guess I need to step up my game when running errands.

*Carlinha* -  the gunmetal dress with the fire opals. Cant wait for the modeling pics in a few days.

*GucciGal* - you're working it out in your feticha boots....


----------



## MichelleD

So, either I've lost weight recently and didn't realize it or a size zero has gotten a little big   In spite of the fact that I realize I dont like this dress on me at all (in hindsight of course), I'm gonna post this picture anyway....why? Because of the shoes of course 

On my way to Ruth's Chris for dinner.
Dress: Roma in Grape
Necklace: John Hardy (silver, gold & pearls)
Shoes: Black patent Decollete's (which were very hard to walk in)


----------



## adeana

*MichelleD* your dinner outfit more than makes up for whatever you might have worn running errands.   HOT DARN, WOMAN!!!!  You are smokin!!!


----------



## lilmissb

You look fab *Michelle!*


----------



## brintee

*Michelle*!!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you, *adeana*!!

*Michelle* you look great! your outfit is TDF! I love your dress!


----------



## chelleybelley

lookin' hot, *michelle*!


----------



## archygirl

Michelle, love the outfit! 
Here is one outfit I am pondering for NYE

Skirt: Michael Kors
Sweater: Michael Kors
Shoes: CL Differa

Thought I would accessorize with JCrew gold metallic skinny belt and MJ Jen bag in gold?


----------



## carlinha

*michelle* - looking good!  love the color of that dress but it is a bit big on you though... maybe take it to a tailor?  they can really do wonders with fit!

*archy* - sizzling hot mama in that outfit!!!  ME LIKEY!!!


----------



## adeana

Great outfit.  Love the differas *Archy*!


----------



## Stephanie***

*archygirl* - great look!!


----------



## brintee

Ohhh me likey *archy*!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *carlinha, adeana, Stephanie and brintee*! Have a few more outfits to post (my camera is acting up)...but this one seems like a winner


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks *Adena, lilmissB, Brintee, Stephanie, ChelletBelley & Archy*!  You guys are too kind....

Thanks *Carla* but I dont think I will be wearing it again. It's not worth the hassle trying to find someone willing to alter it--especially with all the draping. Besides, I'm sure jersey material is a killer to work with.  For the cost I should have stuck with DVF, Nicole Miller or Black Halo for a tried and true perfect fit :censor:. 

I asked for this dress for my birthday in September and never bothered trying it on until last night (*lesson 1*- note to self: try on clothes immediately upon receipt ) . I figured a zero would fit--usually does (*lesson 2* - assume NOTHING ).  No matter, I had to wear it at least once (and take pictures to prove it ) since my son bought it for me.


----------



## ceseeber

*Michelle*! those calves, please send me your work out routine or are you just naturally blessed!?! and I agree with all others, you look great!


----------



## MichelleD

ceseeber said:


> *Michelle*! those calves, please send me your work out routine or are you just naturally blessed!?! and I agree with all others, you look great!





Thanks *ceseeber*, I seem to have the world's most naturally deceptive body. 
My arms and calves "look"  toned but if you touched them you'd die laughing.... In my case, looks are absolutely deceiving


----------



## Dukeprincess

it *Michelle!*  Gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Looking good *archy!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*michelle*, looking good even though the dress is a bit baggier than it should be!!! And great legs!

P.S: some U.S. size 0's really vary depending on brand..awful, I know right?


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *Michelle*! love the color and the draping ... as for the shoes, the decolletes will get easier to walk in!


----------



## Baggaholic

MichelleD said:


> On my way to Ruth's Chris for dinner.
> Dress: Roma in Grape
> Necklace: John Hardy (silver, gold & pearls)
> Shoes: Black patent Decollete's (which were very hard to walk in)



What r u talking about? This dress looks gorg. on you!


----------



## guccigal07

thank you guys for all the complements


----------



## erinmiyu

*michelle*, you look stunning! 

*archy* - i love how you paired your differas!


----------



## archygirl

I forgot to post these, my shopping outfit the other day:
CL Lastic Booties
Citizens jeans
CHANEL jacket
cami from Target


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love it, *archy*! I adore the Lastic booties. I'm always searching for them on the 'bay! you look fantastic!


----------



## archygirl

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ love it, *archy*! I adore the Lastic booties. I'm always searching for them on the 'bay! you look fantastic!



THANKS *surly*! In the second photo I look weird because of the way I was standing, it looks like I am pregnant or something (which I am not!)


----------



## Miss_Q

*archy* what a fashionable mama you are


----------



## japskivt

Love it *Archy*, you look great!


----------



## archygirl

*Miss Q* and *japskivt*, thanks so much!! Not as happening as *lulabee*, but I try!! That was only my second time wearing the Lastic booties. Don't know why, they are pretty awesome!


----------



## MichelleD

Thanks *Bagg & Erin*


----------



## MichelleD

PANda_USC said:


> *michelle*, looking good even though the dress is a bit baggier than it should be!!! And great legs!
> 
> P.S: *some U.S. size 0's really vary depending on brand..awful, I know right?*




Thanks *PANda*!!  So true about sizing varying by brand but I've never taken less than a zero.  Vanity sizing blows!!!


----------



## MichelleD

surlygirl said:


> gorgeous, *Michelle*! love the color and the draping ... as for the shoes, *the decolletes will get easier to walk in*!



Thanks Surly!

I sure these shoes get easier to walk in because I was struggling   Is it a pitch issue or just me? (hmmmm, I did have a nerve procedure on my foot a couple weeks ago)

Aren't the Decollete's the same height as the Simple Pump?


----------



## hya_been

Same height as simple 100, but I think it's the pitch and sometimes heels can be slightly higher than stated depending on the size, so if I have a Decollete in a 41, the heel height might be 105 mm, but on a 38 it might be exactly 100, so you could measure and see.  I find them hard to walk in too, and haven't worn them much as a result, but when I try them on and look at them in the mirror, the silhouette is just so gorgeous, that I become determined to learn to walk in them.


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *archy!*


----------



## adeana

great outfit *Archy*!


----------



## lilmissb

NYE outfit tonight: black knit tank dress with leopard MC's.






Worn with these earrings which you can't see in the photo:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ gorgeous, *lilmissb*! the dress looks amazing on you with those lovely MCs! have a wonderful and safe night! and happy new year! xo, *surlygirl*


----------



## floridasun8

Beautiful *lilmissb*!  Love everything about that outfit!!


----------



## shockboogie

You are gorgeous, *lilmissb*!!! Hope you have a wonderful New Year!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lookin' HOT *lilmiss*!!    happy new year!


----------



## YaYa3

you look fabulous, *T!!*  love the dress, the shoes, the earrings ... love EVERYTHING!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Stunning *lilmissb*!!  I love the dress!  And you are making me want a pair of those MC!

BTW, loving the new avatar pic - too cute!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, looking fabulous!!!!! Happy new year to you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look BEAUTIFUL *Miss b!* 

*Archy:* You are always so well put together!


----------



## rdgldy

*t,* you look fabulous!  Happy New Year!


----------



## archygirl

lilmissb said:


> NYE outfit tonight: black knit tank dress with leopard MC's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn with these earrings which you can't see in the photo:



Beautiful....HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - you are SMOKING in that outfit!!!!


----------



## adeana

You look PERFECT *lilmissB*!  Have fun!


----------



## MichelleD

You're gonna knock 'em dead tonight *lilmissB*!!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## erinmiyu

lookin fab, *lilmissb*!


----------



## carlinha

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*








with my babies kaya and sammy




goofing around with DF


----------



## adeana

Smokin *Carlinha*!!!! You look terrific.    The gunmetal gray sets off the LCs perfectly.  Hope you had a wonderful evening.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous *carlinha*!!!  I can't stop drooling over your LC strass!


----------



## carlinha

thank you *adeana* and *louboutinnerd*!!!


----------



## shockboogie

carlinha said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my babies kaya and sammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofing around with DF



Happy New Year to you too, *C*!!!!

You look so lovely in your Fire Opals!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lilmissb

*surly*, *florida*, *shock*, *kuromi*, *yaya*, *LN*, *Panda*, *Duke*, *rdgldy*,*archy*, *carlinha*, *adeana*, *Michelle* & *erin*  Hope I didn't miss anyone!

Hope everyone had a great New Years Eve!!! I can't believe it's 2010!!! 

*carlinha* you look HOT!!! I can't stop staring your stunning shoes. The dress really is the perfect colour for the FO strass.


----------



## carlinha

*shockboogie* and *lilmissb*!!!  just as lovely as you ladies are!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

You look AMAZING *carlinha!!!* I hope you had a fabulous night last night!!


----------



## MichelleD

You looked FABULOUS *Carlinha*!  Hope you had a wonderful time ringing in the New Year!!


----------



## carlinha

*naked* and *michelleD*!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, ahh, love the fire opals! Hope you had a wonderful, fun and safe new years!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

my NYE outfit!  

Alice & Olivia dress
YSL clutch
MC Mini-Glitter NPs


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *kuromi!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *lilmiss*!  hope you had a wonderful New Years!


----------



## lilmissb

I did, hope you did too!


----------



## adeana

Love your outfit *Kuromi*!  How many cars do you have girl?


----------



## icecreamom

*Carlinha and Kuromi* Ladies looking beautiful!! *Happy New Year*


----------



## icecreamom

NYE Outfit... BCBG top and skirt, Coach Cambridge clutch, and black CL VP

Sorry for the blurry images... My Boyfriend was upset cuz I took too long to get ready so he didn't want to take any pics! I had to hide on the closet and do it myself!! This was my first time wearing heels after the accident ... I gained 10pounds thanks to my Chipotle/Panera diet for 20 days:lolots:!!!! HAHA... Well, I can't deny it... I was on pain, but it was worth it, I loved the outfit, and that skirt with flats was a big No No 
*Happy New Year everybody!*​1




2




3




And last one.. just to show my funny face!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  your outfit *Kuromi!*

*icecreammom* you look hot woman!


----------



## erinmiyu

*kuromi *- i love it, and echo the car sentiments! get that calendar going already!

*icecreammom* - you look great!


----------



## brintee

*Lilmiss*, you look beautiful 
*carlinha*, you look fabulous and like you are having an amazing time! 
*kumori,* that A+O dress and the NPs are perfection on you! 
*icecreammom*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*kuromi *- your look beautiful! I am so in love with your dress!

*icecreammom* - Hot, hot hot! I can't believe you gained 10 pounds - you look gorgeous!


----------



## chelleybelley

*carlinha* -- love the fire opal strass on you with that outfit!!  hope you and DF had a great new year!

*kuromi* -- you look fierce, girl!


----------



## kuromi-chan

for the sweet comments *adeana, icecreammom, Duke, erin, brintee, LN,* and *chelley*!  

*adeana*, hehe, those aren't my cars silly!    i wish!

*icecreammom*, i've been eyeing that BCBG skirt for the longest time!!  you look amazing!


----------



## LornaLou

Everyone looks beautiful! I hope you all had a fantastic new year


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *brintee!* 

*icereamom* you look fab!


----------



## Chanel 0407

glitterglo said:


> Here's a long overdue shot of my Candy pumps, signed by Msr. himself  At first I thought these shoes might be hard to wear, but I've found they're more versatile than they look. Comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit.  Where did you get the cute top?


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone!  

*kuromi* - love your outfit!

*icecreamom* - you are one hot mama!


----------



## sara999

C i want to play with your puppies!!!

kuromi you look great!

icecreammom congrats on being back in heels!


----------



## Baggaholic

NYE outfit. This dress makes my headlights look huge! In my Strass Pigalle's


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ you look stunning *bag!* fabulous headlights!  lol

I'm positively DROOLING over you pigalle strass! they are calling my name!


Is that your daughter with you? She's gorgeous!


----------



## adeana

Lookin' FINE *Baggs*!!


----------



## floridasun8

*Bag*, you look great!!  Everything from the dress, shoes, hair...all perfect!


----------



## Baggaholic

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ you look stunning *bag!* fabulous headlights!  lol
> 
> I'm positively DROOLING over you pigalle strass! they are calling my name!
> 
> 
> Is that your daughter with you? She's gorgeous!



Yes, thats my little trouble maker and I just before I headed out the door.


----------



## lilmissb

Hottie mamma *Baggs!* You look positively stunning!!! did the ex drool over what he'd lost?


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ he's a big drooler!


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## carlinha

*sara* - you're welcome to play with my pups anytime!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*baggs* - HOT!  i need a ciggy after that one


----------



## indypup

Gorgeous, *Baggs*!  The shoes are nice, too.


----------



## misselizabeth22

You look amazing Baggs!!


----------



## sunny2

DBF took these pics last wednesday  Wearing my new oxblood glitter VPs I received for Christmas from DBF!


----------



## Mittens34

sunny2 said:


> DBF took these pics last wednesday  Wearing my new oxblood glitter VPs I received for Christmas from DBF!



Your Oxblood Glitters look beautiful on you. I love the photo shot too.


----------



## Luv n bags

Love the shoes and the car!


----------



## carlinha

very nice *sunny2*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Great photos *Baggs and Sunny!*


----------



## sunny2

Thanks mittens34 tigertrixie, carlinha, and dukeprincess!

I love that car too but unfortunately it's not mine haha


----------



## shockboogie

sunny2 said:


> Thanks mittens34 tigertrixie, carlinha, and dukeprincess!
> 
> I love that car too but unfortunately it's not mine haha



Love the photos, *sunny*! The car looks like it is meant for you too!


----------



## hdr4350

*Chanel0407,Baggaholic and Sunny 2*....you ladies are adorable!!All three pairs of shoes are on my list...


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you all for the nice compliments!! 
ohh*baggs* you look A1!!!


----------



## adeana

Love the pics *Sunny*!  Both your shoes and your car are HOT!!


----------



## archygirl

sunny2 said:


> DBF took these pics last wednesday  Wearing my new oxblood glitter VPs I received for Christmas from DBF!



LOVE the shoes, but was wondering, did DBF agree to only take the photos if the CAR was in the background? Seems like something my DH would do...


----------



## Shainerocks

Lovely, sunny2.


----------



## sunny2

Thanks shockboogie, hdr4350, adeana, archygirl!

Archygirl, I showed DBF your post and he cracked up! How did you know?! Haha


----------



## lilmissb

Great pics *sunny!*


----------



## sunny2

Thanks shainerocks and lilmissb!!


----------



## archygirl

sunny2 said:


> Thanks shockboogie, hdr4350, adeana, archygirl!
> 
> Archygirl, I showed DBF your post and he cracked up! How did you know?! Haha



My DH would do the same.....glad he loved it! The car is as gorgeous as the shoes. I am contemplating a pair now that are on the  bay....enjoy!


----------



## brintee

You look great *sunny*!


----------



## xboobielicousx

nice pics sunny!


----------



## icecreamom

Great pics *sunny2*


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *carlinha *and *sara*!  

*Baggs*, you look amazing!!  ahhh, Strass Pigalles...


----------



## kuromi-chan

great pics *sunny*!!  i love the 3rd shot!


----------



## sunny2

Thank you

archygirl - Yay! I found a way to get DBF to take pics for me from now on... expect to see that car in the background in future outfit/action shots ...  Check NM to see if there any left!!!
brintee
xboobielicousx
icecreamom
kuromi-chan

This thread has to be one of my faves! I love seeing how everyone pairs their CLs.. Everyone looks great!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sunny*, the oxblood color looks great on you! hehe, nice modeling pics with the car in the background!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Bagg* - hot damn, you look hot!  I want a pair of headlights like yours 
*sunny* - LOVE the oxblood VPs with your skinnies!  And your car in the background isn't too shabby either!


----------



## Baggaholic

ha ha ha! And I need those shoes in your avatar!


----------



## cfellis522

Bagg - You look great.  Looks like you had a nice evening!

Sunny - Love the oxbloods!  I must admit they show off against the grey 911Turbo great!  I will have to convince my husband to do the same.  Its a great shot!  (He has the same car, but with a convertible.)  

Cara


----------



## japskivt

*Lilmiss*, you looked fab! Love the pop of fun with the leopard!

*Carlinha*, WOW! Jaw dropping.... AMAZING!

*Baggs*, can I borrow your headlights? You look hot woman! I have Kate Hudson's chest.

*Sunny*, love the oxblood and the car!


----------



## compulsive

Wore this out to dinner last night. Nothing special but it was my LP's first outing! (Hm, this outfit looked better in the mirror than in a picture LOL)


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, cute outfit! And you have a very nice, slender figure, ^_^


----------



## japskivt

I love the outfit *Compulsive*!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *PANda* & *jap*


----------



## lilmissb

*Compulsive* you look great, love the LP's!!!

Thanks *jap!*


----------



## carlinha

*compulsive* - A+  very stylish!


----------



## YaYa3

you look fabulous, *compulsive!*


----------



## compulsive

*lilmissb*, *carlinha*, & *YaYa*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*compulsive*, your LPs look great w/ that outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*compulsive* you are rocking that outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*compulsive*, really cute!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the outfit *Compulsive!!*


----------



## Shainerocks

Compulsive, I love your outfit.


----------



## adeana

Nice outfit *compulsive*!  Love the shoes with the crop leggings.


----------



## Stephanie***

*compulsive** -* you look freaking stylish girl!**

*sunny2 -* ^^ you do, too!**

*icecreamom** -* You look great! Hope you had a good time!* *

*kuromi-chan** -* LOVING your outfit!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *Stephanie*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Debuting my Micro booties at work today.


----------



## japskivt

Love it Duke!


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - love the outfit!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *Jap and P!*


----------



## surlygirl

cute, *compulsive*!

*Duke *- so chic!


----------



## carlinha

*duke* you are one hot chick in that outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *Surly and Carlinha!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Baggaholic said:


> ha ha ha! And I need those shoes in your avatar!



Haha - DITTO!!!

*compulsive* - you look gorgeous!

*duke* - love the outfit!  The color on your sweater is TDF!


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* your outfit is AWESOME!!  i love the color of your sweater and the way it's all put together.  VERY chic!  oh yes, and the booties are wonderful, too!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *kuromi*, *duke*, *rdgldy*, *naked*, *shaine*, *adeana*, *stephanie*, *surly*, & *louboutin*! 

*duke*, I love that outfit on you! You look so chic and sexy at the same time!


----------



## brintee

*Duke*, you look beautiful! I LOVE all of the layering going on!


----------



## chelleybelley

*duke,* you look amazing!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*LouboutinNerd, YaYa, Compulsive, Brintee and Chelley!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

cute work outfit *Duke*!!  so chic!!


----------



## Stephanie***

You look so chic, *Duke!* I like it alot! I wish I could wear this style *jealous*.  it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *kuromi and stephanie*


----------



## babysweetums

duke...you look so pretty and very professional! just shows how versitile cl's can be!


----------



## babysweetums

cool outfit compulsive...i love the casual meets classy style you got going on!


----------



## PANda_USC

*duke*, gorgeous, classic outfit!


----------



## chelleybelley

Tried to sneak a shot in the bathroom at work lol...
Can't see the pattern on my tights, but the shoes stand out a lot better IRL.

Black Patent New Simples


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome look *Duke* you stylish lady you!

*chelley* I love the look!


----------



## kuromi-chan

love your outfit *chelley*!


----------



## brintee

Such a chic outfit *chelley*! You look beautiful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *baby, panda and miss b!* 

Loving the NS and your outfit *chelley!*


----------



## Shainerocks

Duke, I love your outfit. It's so classy.


----------



## rilokiley

*DukePrincess*- Love your cardigan!  That color looks great on you.

*chelleybelley*- You look very cute!  Love the look of patterned tights with CL's.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*chelley* - love the outfit!  So chic!


----------



## sobe2009

Duke, nice combination and looks great on you.


----------



## sobe2009

Here with my piros, in my way to have dinner with DH and Baby L.
In Florida, it's cold right now, so I am looking for every opportunity I have to wear the piros


----------



## PANda_USC

*sobe*, Ooo, love the neutral tones of your whole outfit! Someone likes browns and tans, ^_^. And I like the way the light hits your boots making them glisten!


----------



## sobe2009

Panda, you are a doll. Yes, I love browns, tan, beige, orange, warm colours in general


----------



## sobe2009

Here is me, in my way to meet some friends with piros again.


----------



## chelleybelley

*lilmiss, kuromi, brin, duke, rilo, louboutinnerd!*

*sobe* -- love your Piros!!


----------



## noah8077

I am loving the Piros!!!!

Great outfits!


----------



## sobe2009

Chelleybelley, love your black patents, u make me want to have them. God!! my list is increasing


----------



## sobe2009

Thank you  *Chelley* and  *Noah*


----------



## ochie

*sobe-*love your piros, How does the size runs?


----------



## sobe2009

ochie said:


> *sobe-*love your piros, How does the size runs?


 
Thank you Ochie !!!
 I think is TTS but I went half a size higher so I can wear socks. They are as comfy as flats.


----------



## roussel

Chelley cute work outfit!  
Sobe lovin' the piros!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*sobe*, lookin' good in them Piros!!  aren't they so versatile?!


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfits *sobe!*


----------



## Elsie87

*Sobe* you look great in your Piros! I can't wait for this darn snow to melt so I can wear mine!


----------



## Stephanie***

*chelleybelley* - I like the simples so much and your outfit's so classy! 

*sobe2009* - I really like your outfit (1.) colors! You go girl, looks fabulous! And the second one looks so cool! You rock that boots!

*Elsie87* - Feeling the same about my pumps


----------



## brintee

*Sobe*, both outfits are just fabulous! I love the jacket in the first one!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Sobe* - Your outfits are divine. I also am a neutral tone girl!


----------



## Miss_Q

Great outfits ladies!!


----------



## japskivt

*Sobe*, love you in the Piros!


----------



## sobe2009

Thank you ladies!! 
Kuromi: Yes, totally versatile. I have plan several outfits around them 
lilmissb:  Thank you 
Elsie: Thank you!, hope you can wear them soon. Post pics, once you wear them.
Stephanie. Thank you, hon. You are too sweet. 
Brintee: Thank you so much 
Baggholic:Twin  sister in neutral colors!!  . Thank you!!!
Japskivt: Thank you!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sobe* I am seriously in  with your Piros.  Love the way you styled them.

Thanks so much *shaine, rilo and sobe!* You ladies know how to make a gal feel special!


----------



## xboobielicousx

duke- i love your outfit...you look so chic...that color cardi is such a great pop of color..

sobe - i love the piros...i wore mine yesterday for the first time and they are super comfy...they look great on you!


----------



## carlinha

*chelley* - cute outfit!

*sobe* - the piros work with everything!  FAB!!!  and i love that leather jacket you have!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*duke* - you look so classy!  i love the bright sweater and the boots of course!!

*chelley* - loving the ns on you!

*sobe* - the piros look amazing.... what color are they?


----------



## surlygirl

*chelley *- love the dress/tights combo with the new simples!

*sobe *- love the skirt and leather blazer with the piros! I'll be trying to recreate that with my grey Piros! they look great with your jeans and sweater, too!


----------



## sara999

savvs you have to keep the ac


----------



## adeana

*Duke* love your outfit and the micros!

*Chelley* still loving the NS.

*Sobe* way to rock the piros!


----------



## Shainerocks

Sobe & Chelley,  you look fantastic!


----------



## Miss T.

moshi_moshi said:


> i love this thread...everyone looks fabulous!  it really makes me want to put more effort in and dress up more often!



I soo agree! This is inspirational, makes me need to go shopping again... NOW!


----------



## lilmissb

Lunch today - floral dress with nude clichys.


----------



## Elsie87

^Lovely!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Elsie!*


----------



## shockboogie

You look adorable as always, *lilmiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *shock!*


----------



## adeana

Your so cute *LilmissB*!  I always love your outfits.


----------



## surlygirl

looking gorgeous as always, *lilmiss*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are just too darn cute *miss b!*


----------



## shockboogie

Found a photo of my newly vibrammed VPs and I:


----------



## sobe2009

lilmissb, you look lovely!


----------



## surlygirl

that's an amazing pic, *shock*! your vibramed VPs look perfect! do you take them somewhere locally?


----------



## shockboogie

^^Yes, I do. There's a place about 20 mins. from where I live that does it and I've taken a few pairs there to get vibrammed. Pretty good cobbler I must say!


----------



## sobe2009

*Adeana*: Thank you, loving your studs.
*Carlinha*: Thank you, doll
*Surlygirl*: Your would look amazing. How wonderful grey piros.
*moshi_moshi*: Thanks Moshi, they are tan. 
*xboobielicousx*:  Yes, so comfy and cozzy.
*Dukeprincess*: thank you, I want to recreate your outfit look. It's lovely
*Shainerocks*: Thank you!! 

*Schockboogie.* 
You look amazing!!!!!


----------



## honeyspice

Sobe: Love the piros on you! Great Outfits!  
Lilmissb: Looking pretty! Hope you had a great lunch!  
Shockboogie: I can't even tell the soles are vibrammed! Nice leather leggings btw!


----------



## surlygirl

they look great, *shock*! as do the leather pants/leggings!!! you take fabulous pictures! My local cobbler does a good job, but it still looks like red rubber soles. I wouldn't have known the VPs were vibrammed if you hadn't mentioned it! Kudos to your cobbler!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *surly*! I guess from that angle you can't really see the vibrams much but I think you can see it if you took a closer look.

xxxx not allowed xxxxx

The outfit I just posted is from November.


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *honeyspice and sobe2009*! The leggings are from designer Audrey Cantwell. She does custom leather stuff and also has a shop on etsy. Pretty affordable clothing too!  http://www.audreycantwell.com/


----------



## kuromi-chan

ahh, so pretty,* lilmiss*!  

*shock*, love those leggings!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - so fresh and summery!  and you LOVE those clichys!!!

*shock* - so hot!  love those leggings on you


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*lilmissb* - Love the dress!  You look fantastic!

*shock *- Those are vibramed!?  They look brand new (and you look great in them!)


----------



## sumnboutme

*shock *- we're legging twins!!  actually, i bought them when i saw them on you :shame:


----------



## Baggaholic

*Shock* - That picture is incredible!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *adeana*, *surly*, *Duke*, *sobe*, *honey* (I sure did!), *kuromi*, *carlinha*, *LN!!!* 

*shock* I really love those leggings and have wanted them since I saw them on your blog. Have you seen she now has thigh high ones too?


----------



## CatNZ

omg *shock*!!  your picture made me feel so incredibly bad for not vibram'ing my black leather VP 

I'm totally taking my pair to the cobbler's tomorrow LOL!


----------



## Shainerocks

Lilmissb, you always have the cutest dresses.
Shock, your cobbler did a great job. I can't see the vibrams at all on the soles. Those leggings look fantastic on you.


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks *Shaine!!! * 

When are you going to post your outfits??? I'd love to see your studs in action.


----------



## LornaLou

Shockboogie! Wow you look fantastic! Do you have full length photos of that outfit? Gorgeous!


----------



## Shainerocks

lilmissb said:


> Awww thanks *Shaine!!! *
> 
> When are you going to post your outfits??? I'd love to see your studs in action.



Lilmissb, as you know I'm so bad about posting pictures.:shame: I need to post my new additions in my thread.


----------



## adeana

*Shock* love the pic.  Your cobbler did a really good job, they look perfect.  The leggings are so cute too!


----------



## shockboogie

sumnboutme said:


> *shock *- we're legging twins!!  actually, i bought them when i saw them on you :shame:



Woohoo! Aren't they just so cool looking?  I love how they make you look like you're wearing OTK boots too!


----------



## Elsie87

Great shot *shockboogie*! I love your outfit!


----------



## shockboogie

CatNZ said:


> omg *shock*!!  your picture made me feel so incredibly bad for not vibram'ing my black leather VP
> 
> I'm totally taking my pair to the cobbler's tomorrow LOL!




Well if it makes you feel better: my black VP soles were uber worn out that there was no red left before I decided to vibram them. Now they look pretty brand new and more comfy to walk in too!


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> Thank you *adeana*, *surly*, *Duke*, *sobe*, *honey* (I sure did!), *kuromi*, *carlinha*, *LN!!!*
> 
> *shock* I really love those leggings and have wanted them since I saw them on your blog. Have you seen she now has thigh high ones too?



I haven't seen the thigh high ones yet. I'll go check her stuff out later. 
The designer is really nice too because I ordered an S and it happened to be "baggy" on me so I emailed her if I can get an exchange which wasn't part of her policy on her etsy site - and she was nice enough to accommodate my request and sent me a smaller size. Really nice girl


----------



## shockboogie

*Elsie, adeana, kuromi, carlinha, Shainerocks, Baggaholic, LouboutinNerd* - Thanks for your comments!  I think everyone should get the leggings especially since it's under $100 only. Beats $300++ leather leggings at Saks/NM/Barneys. 

*LornaLou* - Thanks girl! I don't have full length photos of the outfit but I can take some for you


----------



## lilmissb

Shainerocks said:


> Lilmissb, as you know I'm so bad about posting pictures.:shame: I need to post my new additions in my thread.



NEW ADDITIONS...  Can't wait!!! 


Wow *shock* that's really lovely of her.


----------



## hya_been

*Shock *I love your photo and I went and checked out the designer's website and it turns out she's Canadian and two hours away from me.  Not that that matters because I'd need them shipping anyways, but anyways all this has me itching to buy from her!


----------



## CCKL

shockboogie said:


> Found a photo of my newly vibrammed VPs and I:



I LOVE this picture..loving the VPs with your leggings, *Shock*!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*lilmiss*, gorgeous as always. I agree with *shaine*, you do have the cutest dresses. 

*Shock*, great pic! Loving those leggings.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvs!*


----------



## Stephanie***

*shockboogie, *I love that picture!! and the shoes!!

*lilmissb* - I like your dress and the shoes! great!


----------



## roussel

lilmissb cute cute dress!  
shock i can't even tell those VPs are vibramed, and the leggings are so cool!

here was my outfit last night when we went out to dinner for restaurant week.  i was wearing my metallic brown sigourney with my rodarte for target dress


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^*roussel*, I can't believe that is from Target!  I adore it!  I think I may have to make a trip there on my lunch today.  You look so pretty!


----------



## roussel

Thank you LouboutinNerd!  I am loving the Rodarte for Target collection and this dress is my favorite.  I hope you still find some, they ran out quickly at my local Target.


----------



## sobe2009

Rousell
Love the outfit and I have a spot in my  for Sigourneys.
And you look hot!!


----------



## MichelleD

*Sobe* you look great in your Piro's!!! I love the skirt outfit.


----------



## MichelleD

*Shoc*k, (first thing I noticed)  that's a great picture!! You look fabulous too!


----------



## MichelleD

Great outfits* lilmiss* & *Rousell*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*roussel*, love the leopard and black duo!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Stephanie*, *roussel* & *Michelle!!* 

*roussel* you are rocking it! Love the outfit!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*lilmiss* -- pretty dress!!

*shock* -- just FAB as usual!  i have a pair of leather leggings but i cannot rock them as well as you do!!  and OH how i wish i could say a size S was "baggy" on me! lol..

*roussel *- hot mama!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *chelley!*


----------



## phiphi

*lilmiss* - love all your outfits! they are so great to see esp since it's the dead of winter here! 

*shock* - 

*roussel* - fabulous outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks *phi!* I'll be in winter gear soon enough and being envious of your summer outfits!


----------



## glitterglo

LilMiss, gorgeous dress!  Shock, love the leggings and the vibrams look great.  Roussel, I love that Rodarte for Target dress!!  I bought the same dress yesterday at my local Target but it's a little too loose, so now I'm hoping to snag the smaller size on eBay...wish me luck!


----------



## brintee

Wow, im really loving the whole outfit *roussel*! You look great!


----------



## mal

*lilmiss*, love the dress!
*shockboogie*, it's a fab photo, hot leggings...
*roussel*, the Sigourneys are great, love the leopard dress


----------



## sobe2009

MichelleD said:


> *Sobe* you look great in your Piro's!!! I love the skirt outfit.


 
Thank you Michelle 

Love ur profile pic.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *glitter* & *mal!*


----------



## Rachie4

shockboogie said:


> ^^Yes, I do. There's a place about 20 mins. from where I live that does it and I've taken a few pairs there to get vibrammed. Pretty good cobbler I must say!



Is this in MI? If so, may I ask where you go? Your VPs look great!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you for everyones comments!  I think Ill wear my leggings tomorrow for brunch 

*Roussel* - Rawr!!! Love the leopard print!


----------



## compulsive

My DBF took me out to dinner for my birthday tonight I wore my black patent decollettes.


----------



## shockboogie

Rachie4 said:


> Is this in MI? If so, may I ask where you go? Your VPs look great!



Hi *Rachie*! I go to Franks in Birmingham, MI. He's on Old Woodward Are you from MI too? We should have an MI CL meetup!!


----------



## shockboogie

You look great, *compulsive*!


----------



## CCKL

your dress is so pretty, *compulsive*!


----------



## CMP86

Happy birthday compulsive!


----------



## kuromi-chan

looking good *compulsive*!    happy birthday!


----------



## Elsie87

Fabulous outfit, *compulsive*! You look great!


----------



## japskivt

*Compulsive*, you look great! I want that dress! Happy birthday!


----------



## brintee

*Compulsive*, I lovvveee the colour of that dress and the Dec's go perfectly!


----------



## surlygirl

*compulsive *- you look fantastic! love the dress and the decs!!!


----------



## Elsie87

roussel said:


> lilmissb cute cute dress!
> shock i can't even tell those VPs are vibramed, and the leggings are so cool!
> 
> here was my outfit last night when we went out to dinner for restaurant week. i was wearing my metallic brown sigourney with my rodarte for target dress


 
How did I miss this? You look amazing, *roussel*! Lovin' that leopard print on you!


----------



## LornaLou

Everyone looks gorgeous


----------



## moshi_moshi

i went back to check out all the outfits and let me say everyone here always looks so fabulous ! 

i need to get my act together!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Happy Birthday *compulsive*!  I love the dress and Decolletes - so elegant and classy!


----------



## compulsive

*shock*, *CCKL*, *CMP86*, *kuromi*, *Elsie*, *jap*, *brintee*, *surly*, & *LouboutinNerd* :kiss: You girls know how to make a girl feel special


----------



## roussel

Happy birthday Compulsive!  That dress is so pretty, so classy


----------



## lolitablue

OMG *compulsive* and *roussel*!! Fabulous outfits and you both are rocking those shoes!!! 

*Compulsive*, happy birthday, fellow Capricornian!!!

Not sure how will this picture will turn up!! It is cold in Orlando so this was my outfit from the other day.  Wearing black Simples.  Coat is from Charlotte Russe (like $20.00).  Skirt is from Banana Republic.


----------



## Elsie87

^That coat is fabulous! Great outfit!


----------



## sumnboutme

love your dress *compulsive*!  and happy birthday!!!


----------



## brintee

You look fab *lolita*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, beautiful outfit! Happy happy birthday girl!!!

*lolita*, looking very classic chic. Love the houndstooth coat!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, *PANda* and *brintee*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Compulsive and Roussel * HOT!!!   Gorgeous!

*Lolita* Love the entire ensemble, especially the Tivoli (since I have the GM and adore it!)


----------



## sobe2009

*Lolita*, such a nice outfit and nice bag too.  U look great and very classy.


----------



## kuromi-chan

nice look *lolita*!


----------



## lolitablue

*Duke*, *Sobe *and *Kuromi,* you are too sweet!!  I did not know that I was going for classy!!!! 

Duke, I love me my LV once in a while!! Tivoli is the one I baby the most.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous *lolita*!  I can't believe the price on that jacket!


----------



## MichelleD

Happy Birthday belated *Compulsive*. You look great!!!


----------



## MichelleD

Looks like I missed one.....lilmiss you look great in your sundress!! : I immediately looked to see where you live.   Honestly it never occurred to me that it was summer somewhere else in the world especially since it's 30 degree's here in Southern Maryland and all I can think of is long johns and parka's.


----------



## MichelleD

Fantastic coat *Lolita*!


----------



## Baggaholic

Wow! Pretty ladies every where around here! 

*lolitablue, compulsive, roussel*

You girls look so fab!!!

*COMPULSIVE - HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! *


----------



## rdgldy

Happy Birthday, *compulsive*!!


----------



## sara999

happy belated birthday compulsive!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Compulsive,* you look amazing!!! Happy Birthday!!.
You are a Capricorn like me!


----------



## phiphi

happy birthday *compulsive*! 

great coat *lolita*!


----------



## Shainerocks

Compulsive, you look great!


----------



## compulsive

Oh my word. Thank you girls so much for your lovely compliments and birthday wishes! *roussel*, *lolita*, *sumn*, *PAnda*, *Duke*, *Michelle*, *Bagg*, *rdgldy*, *Sara*, *sobe*, *phi*, & *Shaine*!    I had a great, low-key birthday with my DBF.

*lolita*, I love your jacket my fellow Capricorn! Such a great deal


----------



## fieryfashionist

This is from New Years Eve... late haha, I know... but I only just uploaded my pics tonight! 

Here is the outfit (black liquid leggings from BG, Free People dark silver/black sequin tunic, Alice + Olivia wool cocoon jacket, dark silver glitter bangles (from India - but I added them when I actually wore it out), Chanel black medium caviar flap with silver h/w and my kickass black patent Mad Mary's!! 






Here is the outfit (and most importantly, my shoes!!) after uhhhh a few (nah haha, a $hitload!!) of drinks!


----------



## Elsie87

^Fabulous pic, *fiery*!  It looks like you had a blast! Love the outfit!


----------



## kuromi-chan

aaahahahaa *M*!!  love the Mad Marys!  looks like you had a grrreat time!


----------



## lilmissb

You look awesome *compulsive!!!* Who's your dress by? Love it. Happy birthday!

*lolita* love the outfit and the tivoli!

Thanks *Michelle!* 

LOL *fiery!* LOVE the pic!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*fiery *- love that outfit! every piece just fits together perfectly! looks like it was a great time had by all!!! happy new year!


----------



## Stephanie***

*fieryfashionist* - I love your outfit! You look great and it seems that you had a great NYE  Your outfit is perfect! by the way, I also love your hair 

*lolitablue* - Love the coat!  Is that a LV bag? 

*compulsive* - The outfit is so elegant! I love it - ohh and happy birthday!!


----------



## brintee

OMG *Fiery *that is the funniest and cutest pic ever! You looked great on NYE!


----------



## ceseeber

awesome picture *Fiery*! I'll always regard you as the party girl from now on....trust me, nothing wrongg with that at all


----------



## xboobielicousx

happy belated birthday compulsive! 

roussel - you look great! love the dress!

lolita - wow what an awesome deal on that coat....classic!


----------



## roussel

Minal looks like a lot of fun on NYE!  Cute outfit.  So jealous of your MM...


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG I am loving that pic *Fiery!* Or should I say


----------



## LouboutinNerd

LOL,* Fiery*, that's got to be the most fun picture I've seen in a while!  You look like you had an amazing time!  Love the MM of course, but that sequin tunic is gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Elsie*!  Haha, I did!!  Thank you!!

Hi *T*!!  The shoes are all thank to you!!   Haha, I'd say so! 

Hi *lilmiss*!  Haha, thank you!  Probably the only pic like that I will ever have! 

Hi *surly*!  Thanks so much!!  Happy New Year to you, too! 

Hi *Stephanie*!  Aww, thank you!  It took me years to love my hair but I definitely do now... it's my signature! 

Hi *brintee*!  Haha, thank you... I definitely had some much needed fun!!

*ceseeber *- Hi!  Haha, that's too funny!  I'm such a good girl that it was actually my FIRST time getting drunk (although I kept saying I was "uber tipsy" cuz I didn't like the word drunk haha)... one of my friends and I had a "men suck and we want to feel temporarily happy so bring on the damn drinks" pack... well, let's just say that it definitely worked!  Apparently, I'm the most hilarious and fun drunk ever! 

Hi *Roussel*!  Aww, thank you!  I wouldn't have those MMs if not for an amazing pfer... I owe them to her!

Hi *Duke*!!  Thanks, girl!  Hahaha, more like x100000!

*LouboutinNerd* - Hi!  Haha, thank you!  I did... we all did!  The next day though, not so fun... yuck!  I need to wear my MMs out more... and that tunic... they're so fun!


----------



## noah8077

Ok, it has been a long time since I have posted in here.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ohhh yay! *Noah* I love your outfits!


----------



## YaYa3

love it, *naked!!*  i especially LOVE that sweater!  so cute.  you look awesome, and your arches are just as beautiful as always!!


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

shockboogie said:


> ^^Yes, I do. There's a place about 20 mins. from where I live that does it and I've taken a few pairs there to get vibrammed. Pretty good cobbler I must say!


 
does your cobbler have the vibram soles or do you purchase them from ebay and what mm do you use? thanks!


----------



## sobe2009

*Noah:* Very pretty, loving your sweater.
*Fiery:* You look great and someone is having fun .


----------



## oo_let_me_see

fieryfashionist said:


> Here is the outfit (and most importantly, my shoes!!) after uhhhh a few (nah haha, a $hitload!!) of drinks!



This is GREAT!  Almost like a scene out of The Hangover.  lol!!!


----------



## brintee

*Noah*, you look great! So comfy & fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *noah!!!* That jumper is awesome.


----------



## rdgldy

*fiery*, what a fun look!  I know you had a good NYE!!

*noah*, I love the sweater.  Very stylish.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Noah*, I love that sweater... you look great!! 

Hi *sobe*!  Thank you... haha, fun was definitely had! 

*E*!!  Haha, ohhhhh man, the next day was NOT fun!   Ohhhh, I loved The Hangover (just bought the unrated DVD and need to watch it)... I left the theater with my cheeks hurting from all the laughing I did! 

*rdgldy* - Hi!  Thank you!   Yes, it was a ton of fun!


----------



## Shainerocks

Noah, great outfit.
Fiery, I can tell that you were rocking those MM's!


----------



## chelleybelley

*fiery,* i am in LOVE with your outfit pics!! looks like you had such a great time -- and i'm drooling over those mads!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*M*, 

*noah*, you look fabulous!!!  that blue sweater is so beautiful!


----------



## Elsie87

*Noah*: What a cute and comfortable looking outfit!


----------



## phiphi

*fiery* - looking awesome - love how you are totally having fun and how it was captured in a photo!

*noah* - what a great outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look amazing *Noah!*


----------



## noah8077

Duke, Phi, Elsie, Kuromi, Shaine, Fiery, Rdgldy, Lilmiss, Brintee, Sobe, Yaya, Naked


----------



## sxcruz22

My new to me python roccia alfreds 
Sorry pics are kind of bad, i just did them quickly because i had sometime on my hands.  But i love the roccia because its such a nice neutral color that matches just about every color.


----------



## ceseeber

lookin' good!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Fiery*, i LOVE that pic!!!!! Your Mads and you look like your having a ball.
*
Noah*, great to see you in this thread! You always have the best jumpers. Love it. 

*Sxcruz*, great looks, esp pic number 2. Those pythons are FAB!


----------



## rdgldy

*sxcruz,* love them!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Sxcruz* you look fabulous. Very stylish!!!


----------



## roussel

So cool sxcruz!


----------



## CCKL

*fiery* -  so cute and fun!!

*noah* - love your sweater 

*sxcruz* -


----------



## brintee

*sxcruz*, can you teach my DBF how to rock some python too? hehe


----------



## kuromi-chan

lookin' good *SX*!


----------



## victoriassecret

Ok girls heres my situation, im going to a club in philly sat night, i want to wear my pigallis, problem is the club is 3 city blocks from wear i can park, walking three blocks on cold concrete will kill me im good to stand and walk around for a few hours but for some reason  walking long distances in my lubbies i cant do yet, walking in sneakers and changing i think looks tacky what should i do, thought of getting a cab. i dunno  money plus scummy people, thought of walking most of the way there then changing (dont got a big enough purse to carr the shoes?/ any ideas


----------



## Chibieri

victoriassecret said:


> Ok girls heres my situation...any ideas


So one thing I immediately thought of that my girls and I do sometimes is to wear flip flops and carry our shoes in our hands. Then when you're like a block away from the club you can put your shoes on, and flip-flops don't take up much space in even a medium size bag. Alternatively, you could get a pair of foldable ballet-flats, I've been meaning to try them myself. Footzyrolls is one brand in particular that I've heard of but I've never tried them. Good luck!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Shainerocks*,* chelleybelley*,* phiphi*, *savvy * and* CCKL* - Good times were definitely had haha.   Thank you so much!!!  

*sxcruz22* - You are rockin' those Alfreds ... great outfits... my favorite the second!


----------



## Elsie87

*Sxcruz*: You rock those!


----------



## sxcruz22

*Thanks Ceseeber, Savvysgirl, rgdldy, lilmissb, roussel, CCKL, KC, fieryfashionist, Elsie87*

*Brintee:*  Sure!  That could be fun lol.  Oh watersnake alfreds are coming out you should get him a pair and get yourself the matching heels .

*UPDATE:* A friend of mine suggested Scout's Reptile and Exotic Leather Cleaner and Conditioner.  I used it last night, well i kind of used a lot.  But all major curling is gone!!! I asked him about Bick4 and apple guard, but he was really dead set that i should use this.  I'm so happy I did now!  Thanks for all the help on that everyone!


----------



## legaldiva

victoriassecret said:


> Ok girls heres my situation, im going to a club in philly sat night, i want to wear my pigallis, problem is the club is 3 city blocks from wear i can park, walking three blocks on cold concrete will kill me im good to stand and walk around for a few hours but for some reason walking long distances in my lubbies i cant do yet, walking in sneakers and changing i think looks tacky what should i do, thought of getting a cab. i dunno money plus scummy people, thought of walking most of the way there then changing (dont got a big enough purse to carr the shoes?/ any ideas


 
Cab it.  It will be worth the extra money.


----------



## chelleybelley

I'm never good at remembering where my clothes are from but I know the trashbag skirt is from TBags.  And my shoes are grey metal ron rons.


----------



## brintee

OMG* chelley*! I want that whole outfit! You look awesome!


----------



## annaspanna33

Awwww *chelley* you look so cute! And I love love love that necklace!!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Chelley*!!  You are rocking that outfit girly!  When in the world did you get your grey metal Ron rons?


----------



## YaYa3

you look fabulous, *chelley!*  i love the entire outfit!


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you so much, *brin, anna, jance, & yaya*! 

*jance* - i got my ron rons back in november i think?  during the pre-sales at Saks.. =)


----------



## surlygirl

love it, *chelley*! you look fantastic!


----------



## compulsive

love it, *chelley*! you look FAB!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love everything *chelley*!  Your necklace is gorgeous, BTW!


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you *surly, compulsive, louboutinnerd*! 

*LN *- i love the necklace too -- i wear it with everything! =)


----------



## fieryfashionist

*chelley* - You look fabulous!   I love skirts in that style and the necklace is so pretty ... not to mention the fact that I LOVE and need grey metal patent in my life!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the outfit *chelley!* very fabulous!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*chelley*, i love your whole look!


----------



## mal

Super outfit *chelley*!!


----------



## Stephanie***

sxcruz22 - very stylish!! 
chelleybelley - The shoes and the skirt  your outfit is stylish as well


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you, *fiery, naked, kuromi, mal, & stephanie*! 

*fiery*, yes grey metal patent is a must!   and so are your MM's!!!


----------



## sxcruz22

Stephanie*** said:


> sxcruz22 - very stylish!!
> chelleybelley - The shoes and the skirt  your outfit is stylish as well



Thanks Steph


----------



## sumnboutme

cute *chelley*!  i love that skirt...and your necklace


----------



## roussel

Chelley you look so cute!  I love that skirt and necklace and cardi, and glasses btw


----------



## lilmissb

*chelley* too cute! Awesome outfit!


----------



## sobe2009

*Chelley*, I am loving it!!! Love the skirt and the shoes!! You look fab


----------



## archygirl

adorable outfit, *Chelly*!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*Chelley* you look so cute!! love the combination of the black and gold?? necklace  

I might have to steal your concept


----------



## plpc

*fieryfashionist*- Love your MM and your outfit! Great combo 
*sxcruz22*-Totally cute!Great jeans.
*chelleybelley*-Love the skirt.You look so chic !


----------



## babysweetums

so bored decided to take an outfit pic lol, this is what im wearing right now waiting for my friend to wake her butt up and get over here so can go to lunch...grrrr =) topshop top, sass&bide jeans and my lovely biancas (and yes im putting on a coat...its freezing outside!!)


----------



## sobe2009

^ OMG!!, Baby  u look amaaaazzzzing!!!, Love that outfit with the Biancas. I will be recreating the same outfit as well. Love it!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Just a couple of pictures of my lovely shoes while I was playing model.  I was just photographing the first blouse and the skirt in the second shot for a review.  Watch out America's Top Model, here I come! 


EB Suede Declics






Gray Mad Marys


----------



## lilmissb

*babysweetums* you look fabulous and now I need a pair of biancas STAT!

Hi *June!* Great to see your awesome outfits! You look great and I'm so envious of your EB declics!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*babys*, love the Biancas for your lunch date!

*June*, WOW!  your *EB Declics* add a beautiful, bright pop of color to your outfit!  love the MMs as well!


----------



## sara999

looking good june, i miss you!


----------



## legaldiva

*June*--love love loving the grey-ish top with EB declics.  Perfection!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thank you ladies   I made the grey top and the skirt  (thus the reviews)


----------



## CMP86

They are gorgeous June!


----------



## noah8077

June I want a grey top like that!!!!  Etsy some will you?


----------



## lilmissb

You are so talented June! I agree with Noah, start an Etsy shop please!!


----------



## noah8077

^^She has one


----------



## cllover

Love your EBs *June* - sooo jealous - I like the old EB better than the new!


----------



## lolitablue

Following *Fiery'*s classic and fun pic, I got these taken last night while celebrating my bday at City Walk.  

Gold Glitter (original design) NPs and Juicy Romper from Saks.


----------



## sobe2009

*June*: U look fantastic!!! loving ur pics and ur shoes are TDF
*Lolitablue:* LOOOOVEEE Ur pics and we can tell u had an amazing time. U look Hot and beautiful shoes!!! Happy Birthday. ( I am a Capricorn too!!)


----------



## lilmissb

Nice *lolita!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lolita*, you look like you're having a fantastic time!    happy birthday!


----------



## Stephanie***

*lolitablue* - the pic looks like you had fun! happy b-day! your outfit was great!


----------



## brintee

*june*, ohhhh those EBs are so amazing!
*lolita*, you look like you are having so much fun! I love it!


----------



## shockboogie

*June*, your EB declics are perfect!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Happy Bday *Lolita* !!!


----------



## compulsive

*lolita*, my fellow Capricorn! Happy birthday! I think I'll have to have a "leg up" shot when I go out next week for a little belated bday celebration in honor of you & *fiery* lol.


----------



## floridasun8

*Lolita*...cute pic, and love your glitters!  What bar was that?

Happy Birthday too!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*babysweetums* - you look stunning!  You've got a great pair of legs on you!

*June* - you look so beautiful and chic!  I love the pop of the EB against your jeans. And those MM.... 

*lolita* - Happy Birthday!  Lovin' the action shots - looks like you had an amazing time!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thank  you


----------



## babysweetums

thank you sobe & louboutinnerd...


----------



## Shainerocks

Lolita, babysweetums & JuneHawk all of you look great. Awesome outfits!.


----------



## chelleybelley

sumnboutme said:


> cute *chelley*!  i love that skirt...and your necklace





roussel said:


> Chelley you look so cute!  I love that skirt and necklace and cardi, and glasses btw





lilmissb said:


> *chelley* too cute! Awesome outfit!





sobe2009 said:


> *Chelley*, I am loving it!!! Love the skirt and the shoes!! You look fab





archygirl said:


> adorable outfit, *Chelly*!





Biggirlloveshoe said:


> *Chelley* you look so cute!! love the combination of the black and gold?? necklace
> 
> I might have to steal your concept





plpc said:


> *fieryfashionist*- Love your MM and your outfit! Great combo
> *sxcruz22*-Totally cute!Great jeans.
> *chelleybelley*-Love the skirt.You look so chic !




I am so late on this, but thank you so much for your kind words, *sumn, roussel, lilmiss, sobe, archy, biggirlloveshoe, and plpc*! (I hope I didn't miss anyone!)

*June* love the mads!!

*baby*, you look adorable!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*June:* Love the EBs!

*Chelley:* You entire outfit is gorgeous!  WANT.

*Lolita:* That action shot is awesome!  The NPs


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lolitablue said:


>



I love those shoes and your little juicy suit!!  Happy birthday!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*June*, fabulous pics! Those Declics stand out for miles, gorgeous! I'm glad you decided to keep the MM's. 

*Lolita* .. woooo look at you girlie! The glitters are perfect. Seeing you wear yours makes me want to get mine on! Hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## LornaLou

I wore my barbie pink Declics on Friday to meet my boyfriend


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

^^ Love you outfit the neutral color with a POP of Barbie declics


----------



## shockboogie

You look great *Lornalou*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I freaking love the entire outfit *Lorna!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

lolitablue said:


>



  Lolita, girl, you look like you had a BLAST!!!!  I'm wanna hang out with you


----------



## lilmissb

Looking great *Lorna!* Those barbies are gorgeous!!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you everyone


----------



## sobe2009

Lorna, you look beautiful, loving the pink!!


----------



## CCKL

lolita - you look like you would be SO MUCH FUN to go out with!!!  

lorna - those shoes are HOOOT


----------



## regeens

*Lolita*, that's the way to party!!!!  

*Lorna*, you look soooo cute with your outfit and declic!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*June*, you look fabulous!  ANTM indeed haha!  Those Declics (we're twins!) look beautiful!  The grey MMs are gorgeous, too!

*Lolita*, haha, I'm honored that my silly drunkenness could inspire such a gorgeous pic!   You look beautiful!   Plus, you look like you're having a blast!!   We're shoe twins too, yay!!   Happy Belated Birthday!! 

*Lorna*, I love that outfit ... I desperately need barbie pink ANYTHING!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Lorna*, the *Barbie pink* adds such a wonderful *POP* of color!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Lorna* you look fabulous!


----------



## savvysgirl

Aww *lorna* you look super cute!


----------



## annaspanna33

*Lorna* that outfit looks AMAZING!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you ladies  You are all really sweet


----------



## brintee

Love the outfit* lorna*! You look so pretty!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, *Sobe, lilmissb, kuromi, Stephanie, brintee, icecreamom, compulsive, LouboutinNerd, shaine, Duke, Balenciaga, Reggens and CCKL*!!

*Floridasun*, that's the Rising Star Karaoke place at City Walk, *DC*:  let's go out, girl!
*savvy*:  you should totally take your babies out, *Fiery*:  you are the queen of action/party shots, no doubt about it!!

My birthday was on Sunday but I celebrated until yesterday and it was so special in many, many ways!!!


----------



## sara999

in that case, happy belated birthday lolita!!! you look like you had a blast!

love the pink lorna, so eye catching


----------



## lolitablue

sara999 said:


> in that case, *happy belated birthday lolita*!!! you look like you had a blast!
> 
> love the pink lorna, so eye catching


 
Thank you, Sara!! It was indeed a blast!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Lorna, I really love your whole outfit. You look great.


----------



## indypup

Love the jeans with the Declics, *Lorna*!  What are they?


----------



## babysweetums

this is my favorite thread all you girls look gorgeous!! i wish we lived in a louboutin world where i could look at louboutins all day lol


----------



## LornaLou

indypup said:


> Love the jeans with the Declics, *Lorna*!  What are they?



Hey 
They are the Paige Premium Rowenna leggings in Dusk. They are gorgeous and so comfy, I definitely recommend.


----------



## indypup

Ooh, I'll have to try those!  I've been on a serious Paige kick recently too and yours look just as good or better than a lot of Matics.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lolita*, you look fabulous and you definitely look like you're having a good time girl!

*lorna*, those barbie pink CLs are amazing with those outfits. They really are eye-catching.


----------



## fieryfashionist

What I wore to dinner/out last Saturday! 

Nanette Lepore mulberry "Fire" dress, Spanx black patterned tights (can't tell, but it's this pair - http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3043376), Target beaded necklace (dark purple/gold and I doubled it up), Chanel pearl/gold bead necklace + my black medium caviar flap with gold h/w and lastly, my favorite (well, my only haha, but I adore them!!) C'est Moi booties!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Looking LOVELY, *firey*! I love your Chanel pearls..I was admiring a similar string at the boutique last week...Also love your C'est Mois..I need a pair of those!! You and I have identical tastes- i love all of your clothes/shoes/accessories! 

(P.S. those gold VPs are haunting my dreams...LOL)


----------



## lilmissb

Great look *fiery!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh *M*, i love your outfit!  so classy with the Chanel pearls and flap!


----------



## maianh_8686

*Lolita*  fabulous... looks like ur having a lot of fun  

*Lorna* OMG.. that's a very cute outfit.. and the barbie pink looks great on ur skin tone  

*Fiery*  I always find your style very fashionable, fun yet elegant.  Maybe because of the Chanel and CL effect??? lol love your whole outfit Fiery


----------



## savvysgirl

*Fiery*, you always look so elegant and fabulous ... esp with the Loubies & Chanels!


----------



## sobe2009

*Fiery*: Love ur outfit, u always look great!!!


----------



## LornaLou

indypup said:


> Ooh, I'll have to try those!  I've been on a serious Paige kick recently too and yours look just as good or better than a lot of Matics.



I find them to fit a little different than matic as the pocket placement is different but they are very flattering, plus Paige denim is thinner than Diesel denim so I find them to be a lot more comfy  I dunno if you check DenimBlog but I put all the new stuff up on there all the time


----------



## lolitablue

Looking great, *Fiery*

And where, what about gold VPs??????????????????


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*firey* great outfit!! Totally killer!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Aww, thank you!!   They have so many pretty version of the pearls... these actually have gold beads in them and the cc's are a matte gold... I got them a few years ago from Nordies (I think they were only available there).   I also have the traditional strand with silver h/w and another crystal "fleur de strass" one... so done with necklaces!  

You do... the C'est Moi booties are SO cute and actually pretty comfy!   Haha, I think we do have similar taste!   Ohhh, those VPs, ahh... they are actually rose gold!   I got them on sale last year from Saks... they were insanely discounted (fire sale!)... I adore them and rose gold is SO pretty! 




louboutinlawyer said:


> Looking LOVELY, *firey*! I love your Chanel pearls..I was admiring a similar string at the boutique last week...Also love your C'est Mois..I need a pair of those!! You and I have identical tastes- i love all of your clothes/shoes/accessories!
> 
> (P.S. those gold VPs are haunting my dreams...LOL)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much *lilmissb*, *T*, *mainah (*haha, the Chanel + CL combo works on anyone ... I guess I'm either rockin that or a Bal + CL combo! ), *savvy*, *sobe*,* lolita* (Hi!  They're the rose gold VPs I got last year... I know some other ladies have them! ) and *BlondeBarbie*!!


----------



## CCKL

*fiery* - love how you always rock your CLs with your Chanels


----------



## chelleybelley

love, love the outfit *fiery*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

That's it *Fiery!* I am officially coming to live in your closet. 

LOVE the outfit!


----------



## rilokiley

I love your outfit, Minal!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Minal*, you always look so effortlessly chic!


----------



## fieryfashionist

rilo and panda - Both of you are so sweet!   Thank you so much!


----------



## yousofine

Tried to take my first outfit pic at work in a dirty mirror 

So, a day at work as a school teacher (a bit overdressed, but I love it)


----------



## brintee

*Minal*, I love your outfits, every.single.time. 
*yousofine*, you look so cute!


----------



## icecreamom

*yousofine* You look super pretty!


----------



## amazigrace

I love, love, love your outfit, *fiery*! I love the mix of Chanel and Target necklaces - just so chic and fun! Love the handbag - way too much - and of course the CL booties!


----------



## amazigrace

*yousofine,* none of my teachers ever dressed like that! You look absolutely adorable!


----------



## shockboogie

Black VPs today 

Late lunch with the DH:






Then at the VS dressing room at the mall (with the DH waiting outside the store).


----------



## lilmissb

Cute outfit *yousofine!*

Superb outfit as always *shock!*


----------



## LornaLou

Loving the outfits 
Love yours a lot ShockBoogie  But everyone is looking great!


----------



## compulsive

*Minal*, I want to live in your closet
*yousofine*, love the Nitoinimois with the outfit!
*shock*, you are gorgeous! Always look forward to your pictures!


----------



## sobe2009

*Yousofine:* The nitoinimois look great on you. I am reconsidering after seeing your pics. U look GREAT!!!!!!!!
*Shock*: Loving the outfit, u look beautiful.


----------



## yousofine

sobe2009 said:


> *Yousofine:* The nitoinimois look great on you. I am reconsidering after seeing your pics. U look GREAT!!!!!!!!



Thank you!

I really changed my mind with the Nitos. Didn't like them in the begining. After seeing them and tying them on I fell in love!
They are so usefull. Look great with skinny jeans, dresses and pant that are wider and cover the top of the shoes.


----------



## phiphi

*fiery* - another fabulously chic outfit!

*yousofine* - your nitos look fantastic on you!

*shock* - gorgeous!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*shock* -- love it!


----------



## sara999

minal, shock and yousofine you are all looking beautiful!!


----------



## japskivt

*Minal*, perfect as always!

*Shock*, I want that outfit! Gorgeous!

*yousofine*, you are gonna give your students a heart attack!


----------



## lilmissb

Here's my outfit from yesterday


----------



## rdgldy

*T*, so cute!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Everyone looks great, keep em coming.


----------



## indypup

*Lilmiss*, I must find some Penny Girl flats STAT!  You look so cute!


----------



## indypup

I went back a few pages...

*Minal*, you always look so gorgeous!  Love the C'est Moi and Chanel together.

*Yousofine*, I love the combo of the girly top with the Nitos!  I was never really a fan of them, but you make me want a pair!

*Shock*, you look gorgeous (as always)!  All of this Chanel is killing me!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!   Aww, thank you!!   They have so many pretty version of the pearls... these actually have gold beads in them and the cc's are a matte gold... I got them a few years ago from Nordies (I think they were only available there).   I also have the traditional strand with silver h/w and another crystal "fleur de strass" one... so done with necklaces!
> 
> You do... the C'est Moi booties are SO cute and actually pretty comfy!   Haha, I think we do have similar taste!   Ohhh, those VPs, ahh... they are actually rose gold!   I got them on sale last year from Saks... they were insanely discounted (fire sale!)... I adore them and rose gold is SO pretty!



You can never go wrong with Chanel necklaces  Fabulous! I desperately need to go to this fire sale that i've heard so much about...when does it happen?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lilmiss*, so cute!!!  awww, little puppy doggie!  

*shock*, looking gorgeous as always!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *rdgldy*, *indy* & *kuromi!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

T !! soo cute ehehhe


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *imma!*


----------



## phiphi

*T* - you look mah-velous as always!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks *phi!*


----------



## plpc

Went clubbing last night,my shoe came off and i fell landed flat on my behind LOL


----------



## lilmissb

^ Love the outfit *plpc!* What colour are your rolandos? I think you've got rolandos on don't you?


----------



## sobe2009

*Plpc*: You look adorable
*Lilmissb: *U look too cute


----------



## compulsive

*T*, you are so friggin' cute! 
*plpc*,  Love your dress!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL! Thanks *sobe* & *V!*  I think my dog owns the cute title more than I do!!! He's downright adorable!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Plpc* you look amazing! Sorry to hear about the fall...


----------



## lulabee

LnA Deep V Tee
Frankie B skinnies
Leopard Pigalle 120


----------



## phiphi

*plpc* - beautiful dress!

*lula* - you are smoking hot in that outfit! and who is that adorable little girl?


----------



## YaYa3

*lula,* i love it when you wear arden's skinnies!  oh, wait ... i guess hers would be a little short on you!!  you look amazing, as always, and those pigalles are so frickin' sexy on you!  absolutely LOVE the pic with arden, too!


----------



## plpc

*lilmissb*-Thanks!Yup i got the yellow rolando's 

*sobe2009*- You are too kind ^^;;;

*compulsive*-Thanks. 

*Elsie87*Thank you .I survived with a few bruises tho 

*phiphi*- Thanks!


----------



## plpc

*lulabee*- You look gorgeous! Love the skinnies with the pigalles


----------



## compulsive

Holy crap, *lula*  You are smokin' hot!


----------



## ochie

*plpc-*- love your dress,you looks good..


----------



## LornaLou

Love the Frankie B.s  They are gorgeous! They go well with your Pigalles.


----------



## noah8077

Lula, you always make me want to go in and get 25lbs sucked out of each thigh!

You look ah-mazing as always, and love the picture with DD!  What a cutie!


----------



## brintee

*shock*, I love your pictures and you always look so fab in them!
*lilmiss*, you look so pretty as you always do!
*plpc*, you look amazing for your night clubbing!
*lula*, you are the hottest mama EVER!


----------



## savvysgirl

*plpc*, gorgeous outfit. Hope it was a ladylike fall in that dress, hehe! 

*lulababy*, HOT HOT HOT! I wish i could rock 120's like you. Arden is a beauty


----------



## archygirl

Gosh, hard to match you all...
*shock*, love the VPs
*lilmiss*, adorable!
*plpc*, lovely outfit, sorry to hear about your mishap!
*lula*, man, you are hot! Lovin those pigalles, darn I wish I could wear them!

DS and I are going out for dinner/movie since he is home from university:

Michael Kors dress
Marc Jacobs leggings
Lastic booties

also (not in photo) vintage cashmere Bonwit Teller shrug in black (it us usually cold in theater).


----------



## lilmissb

OH-EM-GEE *lulamilf!!!* Long time no post but you look AMAZING as usual and I love your outfit and your prowess at walking in 120's!!! And Arden is her usual adorable self! Love it how she gets in on the action.

What a cute outfit *archy!* I like the striped leggings!!

Awww thanks *B *& *archy!*


----------



## sobe2009

*Lula* Smoking Hoooot!!!!!!! you look fab. Your daughter? is too beautiful.
*Archygirl*  You are rocking your whole outfit. You look great!!


----------



## CCKL

*lula* -  WOW...you are one smokin hot mama!!!!  Your daughter is soooo cute too!!


----------



## sumnboutme

*lula*, you are killin' it!!  

did i hear the smoke alarm go off?!?!?  too hot for tpf


----------



## fieryfashionist

*yousofine* - Wow, you look fabulous ... I know I never had such fashionable teachers in school!

*brintee *- Aww, thanks so much!! 

*amazigrace* - Hi!  Aww, thank you so much!   I love mixing things together... it's fun and ensures that I actually wear my stuff haha. 

*shock*, you look fabulous!!   Love the VPs and the GST!

*phiphi* - Aww, thank you! 

*Sara*, thanks so much!

Hi* J*!!  How are you?  You're so sweet... thank you! 

*lilmiss* - You look great!!   I love the Penny Girl flats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*indypup* - Hi!   Aww, thanks so much!! 

*plpc* - You look beautiful! 

*lula*, whoa, you look HOT!!   Every time I see a pic of you in your skinnies, I get an overwhelming urge to go out and get lipo (in my thighs especially) haha ... you look svelte and sleek! 

*archy*, you're rockin' those colorful tights... love the booties with the dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   So true!   I'm done with necklaces haha, but in the last few years, I picked up my favorites.   Well, I don't think Saks has ever done anything like it before or after... it was last winter... stuff (CLs!!!) went to 70% off ... it was pure insanity.  

There was an article on it in the newspaper, because lines were insanely wrong, women fought over shoes, etc... I just prayed my shoes would get filled via a locator order and by some miracle, they did.  I avoided the madness in person. 




louboutinlawyer said:


> You can never go wrong with Chanel necklaces  Fabulous! I desperately need to go to this fire sale that i've heard so much about...when does it happen?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *fiery!!!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, looking good!

*lilmissb*, hehe, love the shots of you and your pup The flats are adorable! 

*plpc*, cute outfit! I hope your bum is okay!

*lula*, you look amazing! HOT MAMA and you have a great figure!!! And your daughter is so cute, ^_^


----------



## plpc

*ochie*,*brintee*,*archygirl*,*fieryfashionist*-Thanks ladies you all are too sweet ^^

*savvysgirl*-Thanks,Let's just say the fall wasn't a pretty sight ^^;;;

*PANda_USC*-Thanks, my bum is fine now


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *Panda!*  My doggie is the cutest!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*plpc*, gorgeous!!  

*lula*, smokin' HOT as always!

*archy*, LOVE the leggings!  so funky!


----------



## plpc

*archygirl*- Totally cute!

*kuromi-chan*-Thanks


----------



## lulabee

Aww, thank you all so much! 
There is such an overwhelming sweetness here in our little sub-forum! I love it!!


----------



## icecreamom

*lula* Looking HOT  and super sexy with those Pigalles 
*plpc* lovely dress... sorry about the incident..! Hope you are OK!


----------



## phiphi

*archy* - you look great in that outfit!!


----------



## brintee

Those leggings are so freaking cute *archy*!!


----------



## archygirl

*brintee, kuromi, phiphi, plpc, fiery* and *everyone* who commented, THANKS!! At first I was not sure, but the deal was so great I figured I would "make it work" as Tim says...


----------



## LornaLou

I love all the outfits in this thread 

Friday night I wore my new Esoteri 120 booties. 

Edit - I just noticed my hair really needs cutting, the layers look terrible, they don't blend properly anymore lol. It looks like I have really bad extensions or something!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, everyone is looking so gorgeous!  I hope I didn't miss anyone.

*Lorna* - love the Declics - but I'm so crushing on that top!  Fabulous!  And those booties are fab in your second outfit!

*fiery* - you look hot!  Love your Chanel.
*
yousofine* - LOVE the outfit - that ruffled blouse is adorable!

*shock* - Looking gorgeous as always!  I adore black VPs.....

*lilmissb* - You look fantasic!  Loving the flats and the necklace makes the outfit!

*plpc*  -  Wow - you have an incredible body!  That dress is stunning.  

*lula* - smokin' as always!  Love the leopards 

*archy* - so chic!  I love the combo of the leggings with the dress!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *LN!* 

Love the outfit *Lorna!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Lula* - you lookin' good girl!!!!  Give a big hug to Miss Arden and Miss Claire  for me


----------



## lulabee

Aww thanks again my sweets!
*DC* Hugs from me and the girlies!!! We miss you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, love the striped leggings with the booties!


----------



## plpc

*LornaLou*- So adorable! Love your dress !*and shoes of course 

*icecreamom*-Thanks! Lesson learned ,next time i will not go down the stairs with those babies XD;;

*LouboutinNerd*-Thanks for the huge compliment ^^ ;;


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*plpc, archygirl, lula, lilmissb, lornalou* you guys are looking gorgeous


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *BigGirl!*


----------



## Elsie87

*Lorna*/Shoe twin: You look great in your Esoteri booties!


----------



## brooklynposh

elsie87 what are those beauttiiffullll loubs!?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*plpc:* Girl, you look HOT! 

*lula:* Seriously, I am JEALOUS of your smoking body. *Duke looks up numbers of plastic surgeons* 

*archy:* You ALWAYS look so cute! 

*Lorna:* I  the Esoteri booties!


----------



## chelleybelley

*lilmiss* - sooo cute!

*plpc* - your outfit looks awesome on you!

*lula* - hot hot hot!!  and is that DD in the pic with you?  she is absolutely adorable!

*archy* - LOVE those leggings!!  you look great!


----------



## Elsie87

brooklynposh said:


> elsie87 what are those beauttiiffullll loubs!?


 
The ones in my avatar are Leopard pony Lady Claudes from F/W09.


----------



## japskivt

*LilMiss* - great casual look! So chic!

*plpc *- great outfit! You look beautiful!

*Lula* - OMFG! You are one HOT mama. Once again, I want your legs. What is your secret?

*Lorna* - you look great! Love the outfit and booties!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you ladies  I love the booties so much, they are really cute!


----------



## chelleybelley

*lorna*, love LOVE the esoteris!


----------



## plpc

*Biggirlloveshoe*,*Dukeprincess*,*chelleybelley*,*japskivt*-Thank you ladies


----------



## kml2887

Posting my first CL "outfit" pic, but first let me say that this is my favorite thread, *everyone* rocks their CLs so beautifully.

*excuse the bad lighting etc, just a quick blackberry pic*


In celebration of the SAINTS going to the Superbowl ...
J Crew black wool coat
Urban Outfitters gold scarf
Reggie Bush jersey
J Brand black skinny jeans
CL black/tobacco Maggie
YSL black Muse


----------



## chelleybelley

love it, *kml*!  way to be able to rock CLs at sporting events!! =)


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, I am loving it *kml!*   Jersey + CLs = winning combination!


----------



## sobe2009

kml2887 said:


> Posting my first CL "outfit" pic, but first let me say that this is my favorite thread, *everyone* rocks their CLs so beautifully.
> 
> *excuse the bad lighting etc, just a quick blackberry pic*
> 
> 
> In celebration of the SAINTS going to the Superbowl ...
> J Crew black wool coat
> Urban Outfitters gold scarf
> Reggie Bush jersey
> J Brand black skinny jeans
> CL black/tobacco Maggie
> YSL black Muse


 
Way to go girl!. U rock!!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Lorna*: Loving ur outfit


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Fantastic *kml*!  Loving the jersey with the CLs!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *chelley* & *jap!* 

Love your outfit* kml!* Love those maggies!!

Ok here's me from dinner last night. We ventured out to our local pub and I stuffed my face in an effort to feel better from the food poisoning I had at lunch time.

I'm loving my 3/4 jeans at the moment. Paired with DVf top and nude clichys.

Sorry about the colours it was sunset and the sky was thowing off some reddish colours.


----------



## sumnboutme

you look cute *T*...love your top!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *DZ!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

Here's mine from Dbf graduation ceremony back in december 

Diva headband 
Swarovski watch
White dress i forgot by who
Blue greasepaint Simples


----------



## surlygirl

The gals in Australia are lookin' lovely! fabulous outfits *lilmiss *& *imma*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *surly!* 

You look awesome *C!*


----------



## surlygirl

those nude clichys are PERFECT on you, *lilmiss*! I know I've said it before, but they look great with everything you wear with them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Perfect pairing *miss b!*  DVF + CLs = Perfection! 

*imma:* I want your Simples!  LOVE


----------



## kml2887

Thank you *chelley*, *Duke*, *sobe*, *LouboutinNerd*, and *lilmissb*!! :kiss:

*lilmissb*: Cute outfit! Can't go wrong with CL and DVF together. The Clichy is one of my favorite styles.

*immashoeaddict*: I love all greasepaint, but those are really really gorgeous!


----------



## plpc

*kml*-How cool!Love the maggies!

*lilmissb*-Love the summery top!

*immashoesaddict*- so cute!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *surly*, *Duke*, *kml* & *plpc!* 

The clichys are one of my fave styles too. And in nude they're just  I blame you *Duke* & *jap* for the DVF obsession I'm starting to get.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, you're making me want a pair of nude colored CLs!! And I love the vibrant DVF shirt you're wearing!

*imma*, I love the dress(I adore cutesy dresses) and the shoes are gorgeous! Love the whole outfit hun!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Panda!* I think everyone needs a nude shoe.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thanks *Surly* ,* lilmiss* , *duke *, *kml ,* *plpc* , *pandaaa*


It's really hard to capture the " true " colour of the shoe esp when you have flash on ahahahah


----------



## sobe2009

*Lilmiss.* Love the outfit and you look adorable  and you are right about the nude shoes. BTW!!!! I am totally jealous of your nude clichys
*Imma:* Looking great and loooove your simples.


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you sobe!! i should wear them more often eh


----------



## DC-Cutie

* kml2887 * - Kim K is gonna get at you for wearing her man's jersey!!  Very cute outfit
*LilMissB *- I love the color and draping of your top.  Hott momma!
*immashoesaddict* - you make Simples, not looks so simple.  Congrats on DBFs graduation.


----------



## lulabee

Everyone looks FABULOUS!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Today's outfit (my favorite DVF dress ala Stepford Wife) with *Ms. Rouge "toe crusher" Feticha*! Haha!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous photos (as always) *shock!*  Is that the Bundette in white?  Love it paired with the Fetichas!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Thanks *Duke!*  I don't know what the style of this DVF dress is. I'm not so familiar with the names. Sorry hun.


----------



## rilokiley

*lilmissb*- The nude Clichys look perfect on you!!  Love the DVF top as well.


*imma*- Your dress is so pretty, and the blue greasepaint Simples look so fun!


*shockboogie*- I  your Stepford Wives look, and the rouge looks great on you.


----------



## japskivt

Shock,

How do you take such nice pictures with a point and shoot. I have a 15MP point and shoot and my pictures suck!

You look fabulous! They are definitely toe-crushers!



shockboogie said:


> Today's outfit (my favorite DVF dress ala Stepford Wife) with *Ms. Rouge "toe crusher" Feticha*! Haha!


----------



## brintee

*lilmiss*, your Clichys are the most perfect shoes ever! I love your DVF top too!
*imma*, I love that beautiful Blue Grease! So yummy! hehe
*shock*, you look perfect!


----------



## surlygirl

*shock *- your pictures are always so amazing! the dress and the fetichas are perfect together! gorgeous!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Shock - You look amazing!! I love the Feticha's, especially in Rouge!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sorry, I am too far behind to comment in everyone individually but you all look absolutely FAB!! CL girls are so fashionable! I love it!


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you *DC-Cutie* ( am i allowed to say welcome back  i havent seen you around much eheheh )  , *rilo* , *brit *

*Shock *-  i loveeeeee that dress  you look gorgeous .Btw seeing all your pictures make me want to get a new camerA AHAHHA


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sobe*, *DC*, *rilo* & *B!* 

*sobe* you have nude biancas!!! I'm jealous of those!

*shock* AWESOME! How were they wearing them out? I haven't worn mine out yet!


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, I love the red lipstick with the red shoes against the white dress! Wonderful combination!! And do fetichas really hurt that much?!?!?! I am ordering my cramberry fetichas with strass heel from Madison tomorrow and I'm scared they're going to cripple me..did you go up 1/2 a size??!?!


----------



## PANda_USC

My sis's engagement ceremony in Taiwan...green lizard vps to go with my green skirt! Second pic doesn't have the vps in em but I had to show some love to my cousins!


----------



## Nico3327

^ LOVE!!!!!  You and your sis are so cute!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*lilmissb* - I _really_ want your top - it's gorgeous!  Love it with the jeans.  Hope you are feeling better!

*imma* - you look lovely!  That dress is so pretty on you!
*
shock* - hot stepford wife!  You look amazing!  Those fetichas sure are gorg....

panda - Those lizard VPs are killing me!  So pretty.  Love the dress - you look you had a great time!


----------



## hya_been

_*Gorgeous *_outfits guys!

*Shock* I have to agree with *Jap*, how do you take such amazing pictures with a point and shoot and I hope the Fetichas have broken in some for you.

*Panda* I love your outfit, you look great and I have to ask - did the VPs travel in your checked luggage or your carry-on?  Please say carry on!!


----------



## shockboogie

*rilokiley, LouboutinNerd, brintee, surly, jimmyshoo, imma, hya* -  Thank you for the sweetest comments, ladies! 

*PANda* - Thanks hun. The fetichas make your toes numb after you take them off. It needs breaking in but it's not as bad as other styles (at least for me). I can walk in these more compared to Rolandos. As for sizing, I went with my US TTS which is a 7.5 - 0.5 size down from my regular CL size of 38.  If I got it any bigger, it would definitely fall off my feet. I size the same way for Lady Pages as well - 0.5 size down from CL size. Oooh.. cramberry strass? Must be beautiful!!! By the way, your green lizards are driving me crazy!!! How did you size in those? I already am on the waitlist for the purple lizards in 38 but I just want to make sure... and maybe get green ones too! Eeeks!

*japskivt* - Thank you!  I think the trick with point and shoots are to have them on manual mode and not just the automatic setting so you can control the focus. I still have a hard time getting a decent outfit pic with a point and shoot but then I just take a hundred photos and then choose the top 5 or something. DH got me my new point and shoot too which I just love (Sony). I had a Sony p&s before this but I think the focus sensor was giving out so I needed a new one. What kind of p&s do you have? 

*lilmiss* - They hurt my feet a bit but it's the same pain as the other CLs I've had during the break in period. I just wore them earlier today out to brunch with the hubby and then back home. Not a long trip out. I hope you get to wear yours soon!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Panda* too cute! Love the green lizards.

Thanks *LN!* Yeah feeling better now   I can't remember the name of the style, sorry! 

I hope so too *shock!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*nico*, thank you dear!

*louboutin*, merci beaucoup!

*hya*, hehe, they were checked in! I packed them well though so don't worry!

*shock*, is it just me or are my feet weird? I need to go 1/2 a size up for the feticha! Someone else said 1/2 a size down...and I cant bear anymore toebox pain..I will have to put the cramberry fetichas back into the "consideration" box. Oh yes, and SCP has the purple lizard vps! Your UHG!! Go get em!!

*lilmissb*, thanks hun!


----------



## shockboogie

I just replied to your post on the New CLs... I hope my SA calls me asap. If not, I better make the call.

I don't think it will work if you size up unless you plan to pad it. My heel isn't snug at all with the 37.5 and I imagine that if I did get a 38 (and I've tried an LP in 38) the shoe just slips off my feet. I guess you can just try the different sizes and see what works for your feet. Goodluck hun!


----------



## rilokiley

*PANda*- Love your whole outfit!  Shoes, bag, dress... beautiful!


----------



## ChenChen

PANda_USC said:


> *shock*, is it just me or are my feet weird? I need to go 1/2 a size up for the feticha! Someone else said 1/2 a size down...and I cant bear anymore toebox pain..I will have to put the cramberry fetichas back into the "consideration" box. Oh yes, and SCP has the purple lizard vps! Your UHG!! Go get em!!



*PANda* - I sized *up* 1/2 size too for the fetichas, so you're definitely not weird, or at least not weird alone!   I think we're shoe size twins too!

All you ladies look stunning in your CLs!  Makes me feel like I need to dress up more too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*chen chen*,  to you hun! Yay, I don't feel like I have odd feet! Darn this inconsistent sizing!


----------



## sobe2009

*Shock:* Love your outfit, you look amazing
*Panda*: WOW!!!!!!! green lizard VP's, chanel. U look fab . Thanks for sharing


----------



## CCKL

*shock* - i think i have a girl crush on you...lol

*panda* - you look adorable and those lizards go great with your dress!!!


----------



## plpc

*panda*- You are so pretty! Love the dress, the Chanel and VP's !

*shock*-So elegant! Simply gorgeous dress,love the toe crushers btw !


----------



## roussel

Shock! Another gorgeous outfit! Love the touches of red with the DVF dress. I agree I got the same size as Shock, half size down, and any bigger my heel will slip. They are just notorious toe crushers and it takes practice walking in them.

Panda your green lizard vps are stunning and you look cute in that outfit with the Chanel of course


----------



## sumnboutme

*shock *- if i could survive in Fetichas, i'd rock them like you!! 

*panda *- those green vps are too precious


----------



## kuromi-chan

*panda*, you look stunning in the Green Lizards!  and love the Chanel!  

*shock*, you always take such awesome pics!  those Fetichas are HOT!

*imma*!!  lookin' good girl!    love the pop of Blue Grease with your white dress!

*lilmiss*,  cute outfit!  the nudes blend with your skintone perfectly!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *kuromi!*


----------



## japskivt

PANda_USC said:


> My sis's engagement ceremony in Taiwan...green lizard vps to go with my green skirt! Second pic doesn't have the vps in em but I had to show some love to my cousins!




Panda, you look great in the VP's! I love the Westminster Pearls Chanel. Its amazing!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Panda - you look so pretty!  love the green lizards  you guys look like you had alot of fun!  cute family 

shock - i love your entire outfit!  everything is perfect....your pics are always flawless...i have a canon P&S and never ever get the quality pics that you do...you need to give me a tutorial lol!


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, love your outfit & your top!! 

*shock*, those fetichas look hot & you're looking pretty  you're on a roll aren't you!

*panda*, LIZARDS! Your outfit combo is impeccable!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rilo*, ::curtsies:: ^_^

*sobe*, thank you!

*cckl*, merci my dear!!

*plpc*, thank you hun!

*roussel*, thanks dear!

*sumn*, merci beaucoup!

*kuromi*, chanel+cl=loveee, ::huggles to kuromi::

*japskiv*, thank you hun! And did you hear they're re-releasing the Westminster flap and the tote!?!??! Sometime this fall!

*boobie*, thanks so much! ::blusheS::

*lilflobowl*, hehe, thank you love!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lilflo!*


----------



## shockboogie

*sobe, roussel, plpc, sumnboutme, kuromi, boobie, lilflo* - Thank you ladies


----------



## shockboogie

CCKL said:


> *shock* - i think i have a girl crush on you...lol
> 
> *panda* - you look adorable and those lizards go great with your dress!!!


----------



## shockboogie

This morning's outfit (attended a client meeting at 9 am - 1pm!!!)

Max Studio cranberry dress, Misa Harada London hat, Chanel GST dove grey, and *Bruges* in black:


----------



## kett

You look so cute - those tights are great with those shoes.


----------



## lilmissb

Hitting it out of the ballpark again *shock!* You're loving your new camera aren't you?


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *kett*!

Hehehe... Too obvious I'm loving the new camera, *lilmiss*? Heehee! 

Btw, here's some fun shots with little Coco! 











Little one is probably sick of her mommy taking photos.... Haha!


----------



## lilmissb

She couldn't be, she's too cute! Bailey's learnt to actually stay still when we take photos of him now!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

sooo cute *shock*!  love your hat and your tights too (and your dog is a sweetheart)!


----------



## kml2887

*shock*, LOVE your tights! The combo of black, gray, and cranberry looks so great together.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lovely, shock! Just lovely!! When I get back to the D you are going to have to show me how to take pics like yours. To take it off I have a fairly decent camera!

Ok had to use my little sisters mirror, which she seemingly cleaned with flour and water but here I am today about to go meet with a client. Sorry for the dirty mirror, promise it did not look like that when I took the pic. 

Black zipper tights Target, pearl necklace that I turned into a bracelet, Black jacket from Bebe, Black, White & Grey shirt with Bow tie (that you cannot see. ugh!)from Express and last but not least my Lady Page!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Awesome outfit *jimmy!* You're back with a bang!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Haha! Thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

Yet more stunning pics *shock*. Simply stunning. I love Coco!!!! 

Swit swoooo *jimmy*! Your LP's look awesome on you.


----------



## rilokiley

*shock*- Gorgeous as always.  I love the color of your dress, and your hat is so cute.  haha, I love the last pic of your doggie looking at you like that 

*
jimmy*- You look hot!!  I love your jacket.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you ladies!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*shock* - You look so pretty!!! I'm really loving the color of your dress!

*jimmy* - hot, hot, hot!  Loving the whole look, and especially those LP!


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> She couldn't be, she's too cute! Bailey's learnt to actually stay still when we take photos of him now!!!



Coco and Bailey should meet!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

*sumn, rilo, savvy, LouboutinNerd* - Again, thank you!!! 

*Jimmy* - Do let me know when you're back in the D! Btw, I love your leggings!!! Your outfit is hot!

*kml2887* - Thank you! I wasn't sure if the grey purse would match the cranberry dress at first since I usually wear that dress with gold hardware purses and gold jewelry. I'm glad it worked out. 

My cranberry dress reminds me of sweet *lilmissb*  Can't help but scream in my head - "*CRAMBERRY T*!!!!"


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Totally! It'd be love at first sight!!


----------



## surlygirl

*jimmy *- you look amazing! love the leggings with the LPs ... very naughty & nice!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks *Savvy, Rilo,  surly* and *Louboutinnerd*!! *Shock*, will do!


----------



## LornaLou

Shock and Panda you both look gorgeous! I love the Rouge Feticha, sooooo pretty! Jimmy, I love the leggings look


----------



## Shainerocks

*Shock*, *Panda* and *Jimmy* you all look great!


----------



## CCKL

jimmy -


----------



## kuromi-chan

*shock*, i super  your whole outfit!!

*jimmy*, you are rocking those LPs!


----------



## Stephanie***

*jimmyshoogirl* - you look great!! Love the whole outfit and the lady page 

*shockboogie* - Your style is awesome!! 

*PANda_USC* - your shoes, dress, bag - PERFECT! 

*lilmissb* - I really like your top! The CL's are stunning!

*immashoesaddict* - You look great!

*kml2887* - OMG  I LOVE YOUR OUTFIT, AND GIRLS, LOOK AT THESE CL SHOES!!!! STUNNING!!


*CL LADIES, SERIOUSLY U GOT STYLE!!!!!!*


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks* Stephanie!*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i have to many randoms on my phone i've been meaning to upload!  

I wore the runway booties finally!! Excuse the mess we had just moved in and there is stuff everywhere!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

and i wore them out the weekend before with tights and tunic/minidress


----------



## xboobielicousx

shock - another amazing outfit! i love the cranberry color of your dress...and the tights look great...of course the chanel and CL's are nice too   your puppy is so adorable!!!

jimmy - you look HOT!!!!! love the LPs and leggings


----------



## Stephanie***

*NERDY* YOU LOOK GREAT  You are the runway model not the shoes  hahahahaha ))))


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*Nerdy*, love the outfits! Are those the booties in your avi? I love them!! Absolutely killer!


----------



## shockboogie

You look great, *Nerdy*!!!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## shockboogie

*xboobielicousx, Stephanie, kuromi, Shaine, LornaLou *- Thanks dearies!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

You look great *Nerdy*!  I'm loving the mini dress in the second pic!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you ladies for the lovely compliments!!

Nerdy - I am loving the all black, especially with the black gloves!! The tunic with tights looks great too!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Panda* - Loving your whole look! :okay:


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, thanks dear!!

*shaine*, merci beaucoup!

*stephanie*, ^_^!! Thank you!

*baggs*, thank you my love!! :: big snuggles::

*NERDY* aka *L*, OMG I LOVE IT ALL! The complete noir ensemble is my absolute fave..you look so NYC winter chic! :: muah!::


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome outfits *Nerdy!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Panda, Shock, Nerdy and Jimmy* you all look FABULOUS!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry for the crappy BB pic, but here's me in the Micro Booties (ie. the Open Clic toe-booties), J.Crew necklace tee, Splendid cardigan, Sternlein tights, and a skirt I have had since HS! :shame:


----------



## compulsive

*Duke*, you look fab girl!


----------



## lilmissb

I love your outfit *Duke!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *compulsive and miss b!*


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* you look so fabulous!  i love every single thing you're wearing!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Duke* - OMG I LOOOOVE that Jcrew top - I was looking for it in my size and couldn't find it by the time I realized how much i loved it.  You look so pretty!


----------



## meaghan<3

Duke, you look fantastic!  Love the booties!


----------



## kml2887

*Jimmy*: I love the Lady Page paired with leggings, it really shows off the gorgeous shoes!

*Nerdy*: The all black outfit is so chic. The runway shoes are TDF 

*Panda*: Your green dress is the perfect match for the green lizards! And CLs + Chanel is always perfection. 

*Duke*: I love your outfit, especially the necklace tee, so cute. That's my favorite way to wear booties, with tights and a skirt


----------



## sobe2009

*Nerdy:* Love your outfit with those shoes are gorgeous
*Duke*: Love all your outfits pics. U look great
*Jimmy*: Lady Page and leggings


----------



## rilokiley

You look great, *Duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*YaYa, Louboutin Nerd, meaghan, kml, sobe and rilo!*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Duke*, I love your outfit and shoes of course!! 

Thanks *duke*, *sobe*, and *kml* for your compliments!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Jimmy!* I want your Lady Page!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe! I really love those shoes! Well, I love anything with a bow or bow type thingy on them. As soon as I saw them, I had to have them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Duke*, you look great!


----------



## CCKL

*Duke* - awesome outfit!!


----------



## surlygirl

love your outfit, *Duke*! those J Crew tees are great, so versatile!


----------



## japskivt

Jimmy - love the LP on you!

Nerdy - hot, hot, hot! As always!

Duke - lookin' good! You always have the best work outfits. So put together!


----------



## plpc

*shock*-Love the hat with the whole ensemble! 

*jimmy*- You look fab with the LP's!

*Nerdy*- Lovely!The tunic/tights goes very well with the booties!

*Duke*- Love the polished look!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks *jap* and *plpc*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *kuromi, CCKL, surly, jap and plpc!* 

Yes, I love the J.Crew tees, so fun!


----------



## amazigrace

*duke,* love your entire outfit! I have that
very tee from J. Crew - isn't it fun?! And I love 
the booties. Fabulous outfit - every, single piece!


----------



## Dukeprincess

amazigrace said:


> *duke,* love your entire outfit! I have that
> very tee from J. Crew - isn't it fun?! And I love
> the booties. Fabulous outfit - every, single piece!


 
You are just too sweet! Thank you!   And yes, I love that tee it is super fun!


----------



## icecreamom

*Panda* and *Duke* You are looking gorgeous! 100% Success


----------



## PANda_USC

*icecreamom*, thank youuu


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've had the luxury of working from home the past few months, so this is what I wore on one of my first days back:







didn't realize how short the dress was - opps


----------



## surlygirl

super cute, *Cutie*!!!  love the argyle & the hosiery!


----------



## YaYa3

*dc,* you look FABULOUS!!  

now talk to me about those tights/nylons!  so awesome!


----------



## DC-Cutie

surlygirl said:


> super cute, *Cutie*!!!  love the argyle & the hosiery!



Thanks *Surly* - I'm wearing the Theory Dress from Saks.  Did you end up getting it, too?



YaYa3 said:


> *dc,* you look FABULOUS!!
> 
> now talk to me about those tights/nylons!  so awesome!



Thanks, *Momma YaYa* - **sing with me now** 
Fishnet black pantyhose
She's out to catch you
With those fishnet pantyhose


----------



## surlygirl

*DC *- no, I passed on the Theory dress ... but looking at your pics wish that I hadn't. So versatile! But I did find that LaRok dress I was looking for and a Black Halo dress that I wasn't looking for until I found it. Both price matched! No tax, free shipping! lol.


----------



## kml2887

*DC-Cutie *I love your cardigan, I'm argyle obsessed! And of course the black patent decolletes are gorgeous.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Looking hot *DC*!  Those tights are fabulous!


----------



## Baggaholic

*DC* - I love your legs!!!  If only I wasn't a vegetarian!  You look stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

*DC* love that look!


----------



## Aikandy

Woooooow, Ive never hit this thread before....all of you ladies are truly catwalk ready....i dont know where to begin so ill just say that i love it all....
 to fabulosity!


lovesit!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good* Jimmy, Nerdy, PANda, Duke and DC*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*DC*, lookin' HOT!!  love the fishnets with your outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*duke, dc*-great looks!


----------



## phiphi

*nerdy* - great outfits with the runway booties!

*duke & dc* - those are classy work outfits. elegant with a bit of sass! perfect!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Love it, DC!!!


----------



## MichelleD

*Shock* - love the tights with the Bruges. And you looked simply adorable in your hat.  You take such great pictures.


----------



## MichelleD

*Jimmyshoogirl *- cute outfit. You look great in those LP's!

*Nerdy*, great tunic/mini!!


----------



## Aikandy

^Where you been Michelle? Happy New Year Lady!


----------



## MichelleD

*Duke* - Let me just say that I'm jealous that you can still fit anything from high school.   Great outift!

*DC-Cutie* -love, love love the argyle cardigan. You look great!


----------



## MichelleD

Aikandy said:


> ^Where you been Michelle? Happy New Year Lady!




Hey hun--Happy New Year to you too! I've been around but rather quiet since
I'm on a self imposed shopping ban until June (so far so good). Lurking around tPF is way toooo tempting for me!!!!


----------



## Aikandy

^You right about that...I need to log off and get some work done!





MichelleD said:


> Hey hun--Happy New Year to you too! I've been around but rather quiet since
> I'm on a self imposed shopping ban until June (so far so good). Lurking around tPF is way toooo tempting for me!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, I  your outfit *DC!*

Thank you so much *icecreamom, jan, phiphi, rdgldy, and michelle!* 

*michelle:* Let's just say the skirt has some stretch to it!


----------



## amazigrace

*dc,* you look absolutely fabulous in that outfit!
Girl, those legs are somethin' else, and the fishnets,
wowsers! You really do look absolutely terrific!!!


----------



## Watersnake

I am a little bored, caus DF is not home...

My new Sand dress and new Pigalle 120. I love both, but still have a long way with the shoes. They are killing me....









My favorite dress Dries van Noten's fun silk dress that I am planning to wear to a wedding next week end with my darling Coxinelles.


----------



## surlygirl

love both dresses, *Watersnake*! no advice for the Pigalles ... I have yet to conquer 120s without a platform!


----------



## sara999

love it watersnake, i'm a HUGE dvn fan!


----------



## Aikandy

*Watersnake* - advice for the 120s - pad, pad, pad!  I have 3 in mine like a secret platform....at the end of the night you may have to take that 3rd one out though!

Great dresses!


----------



## kml2887

*Watersnake*, both dresses look great on you! The dvn dress with the red coxinelles is a fab pairing, love those colors.  Sorry, I have no advice for the 120 Pigalle, but they sure are beautiful.


----------



## MichelleD

Great dresses *Watersnake*! No advice here for the Pigalles either---but can certainly relate to the pain we will endure to look fabulous.....


----------



## Baggaholic

*Watersnake* I agree with *AiKandy*

I pad all my Pigalle's. With the Dr. Scholls get "ball of foot" pad and I can manage a whole evening with my shoes on with no pain. I can't live without them!

I love the blue dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loving the dresses *Watersnake!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*watersnake*, love how you paired the red shoes with the blue dress!! A really vibrant outfit!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Watersnake, I love both of your dresses.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*watersnake* - I love both of those dresses!  The wrap is so chic and elegant and that DVN is TDF! That pop of your red shoes looks amazing.


----------



## amazigrace

You look stunning, *watersnake!* I'm loving both 
dresses and the shoes. Great outfits!!! I'm another
one who can't walk in those shoes, though. But I'm
not patient enough to 'get used to them'. Good luck
to you!


----------



## susieserb

Black Patent, maroon tip VP's paired with Balenciaga smorgasbord!


----------



## Aikandy

Looking good *Susie*!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks ladies!!!

DC- smokin hot!
Watersnake- fabulous!!! even if DF were home i bet he'd enjoy a little modeling show from you


----------



## PANda_USC

Meow! I posted this in "non-CL indulgences" because I just bought it today and I thought it fell under the "catwalk" category too so please don't ban me mods!! I'm not spamming, or not trying to!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

HL + CL = Muy Caliente!!


----------



## shockboogie

*PANda*!!! I love everything - your new Herve and the Fire Opals!! How I wish I was as slim as you. You're perfect with the perfect outfit!!! Love everything!


----------



## YaYa3

*pand,* WOW!  you look fabulous in the HL, and with the fire opals, you should have the BEST year EVER!!


----------



## kml2887

*Susie*- Love your "Bal smorgasbord"  The jacket looks so smooshy and rich and gorgeous...


*PANda*- Both the color and style of your HL look amazing on you.  Your fire opals look like they're glowing in the third picture, SO PRETTY!!


----------



## Watersnake

Thank you so much for your kind comments ladies!!! And thank you for the tips with the Pigalles. I am not giving up, but I am beginning to wonder if they are too small 

Susie:  looooooove those vp's
Pand: hot hot hot and hot!!! WAUUUU


----------



## Leescah

*watersnake* you look great! Especially loving those red Coxinelles with the blue DvN dress! I'm afraid I have no advice for the Pigalles either - 120 with no platform is something I cannot do whatsoever!

*susie* - FAB look - so well put together and classy, love it!

*Panda* - good god girlie what can I say - hawt!! although to be fair you and those FO's would look good even if you just wrapped yourself in a black bin liner hehe


----------



## Aikandy

*Panda* you are killing em! 
_again, why do we not have a smiley with snaps...*Surly* can you make for us?_


PANda_USC said:


> Meow! I posted this in "non-CL indulgences" because I just bought it today and I thought it fell under the "catwalk" category too so please don't ban me mods!! I'm not spamming, or not trying to!


----------



## susieserb

I'm laughing because my conservative catwalk is between two HOT hot HOOOOOTTTT mama's, man I have to sex it up, LOL!!  *Watersnake* and *Panda* wolf whistle girls your men must be going crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

I was out yesterday! And this was my outfit! But I havent worn my Mads or studded Rolandos that long.  What do you think?


----------



## CCKL

^^love


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*susie*- love the outfit!  Those white jeans with the VPs are awesome!

*panda* - hot, hot, hot woman!  That HL is incredible by itself, but with those LC strass?  Amazing!  I love the complete pop of sparkle when the light hits the crystals.

*Stephanie* - so chic!  Those mads (and your outfit) are fabulous!


----------



## LornaLou

Panda you look absolutely gorgeous! Love it


----------



## PANda_USC

*jimmyshoo*, I couldn't agree with you more! Tight dress+high heels=my attempt to be sexy, lol

*shock*, ::blushes:: girl, you're too sweet! Thank you so much! I know how much you love red(with your 10C red m/l lambskin flap)!

*yaya*, my darling! Thank you! I hope I have a good year! Since it's my animal year, I'm either supposed to be have a really great year..or a really awful year. I hope it's the former!

*kml*, merci!!! I love how they glow too..but it only happens in certain lighting..they glow like flicker flames and embers!

*watersnake*, heheh, thank youuu!

*leescah*, you're too kind! Thank you!

*aikandy*, you're so cute! Thanks so much!

*susie*, thank you my sweetie! And to be fair, my dbf always says he doesn't care much for what I wear(because he prefers it off anyways lol)

*louboutinnerd*, thank you hun!! I was worried it would be too much red but you gals are convincing me that too much red isn't a bad thing!

*lorna*, thank you!! And I love your mads with the completely black outfit!! You look bada$$ chic!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Stephanie*, love all the black w/ the STUDS!


----------



## jancedtif

LouboutinNerd said:


> *susie*- love the outfit!  Those white jeans with the VPs are awesome!
> 
> *panda* - hot, hot, hot woman!  That HL is incredible by itself, but with those LC strass?  Amazing!  I love the complete pop of sparkle when the light hits the crystals.
> 
> *Stephanie* - so chic!  Those mads (and your outfit) are fabulous!



Yep!  I agree,  you all look great!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Panda*, you can never have too much red!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfits *Wtersnake!*

Love it *Susie!* Especially the jacket.

*Panda* you look fabulous! Nothing like a HL and CL combo!

Great outfit *Stephanie!*


----------



## amazigrace

Everyone looks so beautiful!

*susie,* you look great!
*stephanie,* love the black with the shoes!
*panda,* there ought to be law against girls who look like you!
Wowsers!!!


----------



## Leescah

*Stephanie* you look great! I have such a soft spot for Mads, I think they might be my fave CL style...


----------



## babysweetums

gorgeous stephanie, im so jeelllly i love the mads!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

From the Managers Conference this weekend.

Burgundy NP Glitterarts


----------



## mal

*susie*, love the whole look- you have great taste 
*PANda*, wow  amazing and you better keep a fire extinguisher handy!
*stephanie*, very, very stylish and LOVE the MMs...


----------



## glitterglo

Everyone looks great!

Panda, you are on fire with your HL CL combo!

Stephanie, love the Mads 

MissElizabeth, great outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the glittart NP's *Elizabeth!*


----------



## sobe2009

*Panda*: Smoking hot, woman! That combo, are u serious? is TDF!!!
*Susie:* U look incredible.
*Watersnake*: Loving your outfits. Gorgeous!!
*Stephanie*: I am so jealous, love your shoes are amazing and u look awesome!
*Elizabeth*: Great choice, u look great!


----------



## Luv n bags

So I decided to keep the yellow (souffre) new simples and found a top to wear with it - I am all ready for spring!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, thank you darling! So true!

*amazigrace*, ::blushes:: gah, thank you! You're too sweet!

*mal*, thank you babe!

*glitterglo*, hehehe, thank you love! I'm glad the I didn't over-do the red trying the fire opals with the red dress!

*sobe*, yes I am serious, lol! Thank you hun!

*misselizabeth*, looking GOOODDD!

*tigertrixie*, from one tiger to the other, I love that dress with those shoes! The yellow simples really bring out the yellow out from the top of the dress! You look wonderful!


----------



## Aikandy

*Trixie,* yellow is my absolute fav color!  Looking good!


----------



## Stephanie***

*CCKL* - Thank you!! 

*LouboutinNerd* - I love them,too! But my favorite pair are still my decolletes because they have been  my first 

*kuromi-chan* - Thank you! At first I thought its too much black, haha 

*jancedtif* - Thank you!!

*lilmissb* - 

*amazigrace* - Thank you! All the black and the red sole looks cool 

*Leescah* -Thank you!!I love them too! And I was that stupid and listed them on ebay! Can you imagine this?? I am glad that they werent sold!! 

*babysweetums* - Thank you!!

*mal* - Thank you!!

Thanks alot, *glitterglo*

*sobe2009* - Thank you so much girl!!


*misselizabeth22* - I really like your dress with these CLs!! You look great!

*tigertrixie* - Great outfit!!

*PANda_USC* - OMG! I am dieing!! You look absolutly great!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*tiger*, the Yellow NS' are fabulous!!    i love the bright pop of cheery color!


----------



## lilmissb

*tiger*, great combo!


----------



## kett

Tigertrixie - those shoes look so fun with that outfit, you look great.


----------



## Watersnake

*stephanie, misselizabeth22 , tigertrixie* You all look absolutely FAB!!

Thanks for all the lovely comments and THANK YOU for the tips and encouragements about Th Pigalle's. They are starting to work, I am so happy


----------



## roussel

Panda I love your new HL!  It is just perfect in the red color.  Matches perfectly with your Fire Opals.


----------



## icecreamom

*MissElizabeth* You look HaWt!


----------



## PANda_USC

*stephanie*, thank you my dear!!

*roussel*, thank you so much!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*misselizabeth *- you look hot!  And you are making me want a pair of glittart NPs....

*tigertrixie *- gorgeous!  I love the pop of yellow - so perfect for spring!


----------



## amazigrace

*tigertrixie,* I love your yellow shoes!
They give the most amazing pop of happiness
to your outfit. Congratulations!


----------



## Luv n bags

Thans for all the compliments.  I was going to return them, but I found two tops that match.  Now I have to keep them!


----------



## susieserb

tigertrixie said:


> So I decided to keep the yellow (souffre) new simples and found a top to wear with it - I am all ready for spring!



Yes you are *TIGER* you give a whole new meaning to the word simple!! WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

Nice, *tiger*!!!


----------



## noah8077

Nothing too fancy, just my simple style......






ETA: aww the picture is dark, my Cramberry Ron Rons don't look so pretty here!


----------



## Baggaholic

tigertrixie said:


> So I decided to keep the yellow (souffre) new simples and found a top to wear with it - I am all ready for spring!



Stunning! I love the yellow


----------



## PANda_USC

*noah*, I love the casual look with the CLs and the LV! ^_^!


----------



## archygirl

*Noah*, I like how your Cls match the lining of your bag! You are classy/casual.


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, I was thinking the same thing about *noah*'s bag and shoes!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* you look fabulous!  i love both the shoes AND the bag!!  

neverfull TRIPLETS, *naked!!!*  awwwww


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous *noah!* Neverfull twins!


----------



## noah8077

:kiss: Thanks Panda, Archy, YaYa, & Naked.  I always can count on this thread to perk me up!


----------



## Leescah

*misselizabeth* - you look gorgeous! Love that dress!!

*tigertrixie* - ahhh loving the yellow simples!! Such a pretty colour and they look great with that outfit!

*Stephanie!* I can't believe you were going to get rid of your Mads!!! Insane! and it was clearly meant to be that you still have them! Wear them well!!

*noah* - casual yet oh so chic - you look great! Cramberry =


----------



## archygirl

What do you think about this dress with my Alta Ariella boots for Valentines Day Dance? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150409243295&_rdc=1


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, the dress is nice but it's too much metallic-ness going on if you have a silk qi pao and bronze boots!


----------



## archygirl

PANda_USC said:


> *archy*, the dress is nice but it's too much metallic-ness going on if you have a silk qi pao and bronze boots!



Boots are actually black kid, the dumb camera makes them look shiny.


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, OMG so sorry..I retract my statement before then! ahahah, then yes, that would be a cute outfit, lol.


----------



## amazigrace

*noah,* I love your outfit today! Love the Miss Boxe's, too!


----------



## Leescah

archygirl said:


> Boots are actually black kid, the dumb camera makes them look shiny.


 
OMG how funny, I totally thought they were bronze too!! LOL!

Love the dress choice though *archy* - you'll look stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

*noah* I love your style, so casual chic! And the neverfull! 

Great outfit *archy!*


----------



## amazigrace

Here are my new City Girls. They look
red in the picture, but are really that
kind of brown color. So comfy!


----------



## archygirl

lilmissb said:


> *noah* I love your style, so casual chic! And the neverfull!
> 
> Great outfit *archy!*



*PANda*, no worries. 
*lilmiss*, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*amazigrace*, I have been eyeing those shoes for a while, are they comfortable? Look great on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*archy,* thank you, and yes, they are VERY comfortable!


----------



## PANda_USC

*amazigrace*, they look great on you! And it's such a rich brown color!


----------



## amazigrace

*panda*


----------



## compulsive

I finally got off my lazy butt and uploaded pictures from the other weekend. No true outfit pic since I got kinda :tispy:

Soia & Kyo Coat
No name dress
First outing of my white kid Lillians!


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, adorable outfit with your white lillians! Weren't you afraid of getting them scuffed while dancing!?!? And hehe, I am confused by the star in the last pic..is it blocking out someone else's shoes?


----------



## compulsive

*noah*, you look great! Like others said, casual & chic at the same time!

*amazigrace*, you are rockin' those! They look perfect on you.

Thanks *PANda*! They got dirty but I just wiped it off :shame: The last star is blocking out my friends dirty bare feet LOL. She was dancing without her shoes in the club


----------



## amazigrace

*compulsive,* love, love, love the white Lillians!
Looks like you were having a great time, you naughty
girl, you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*compulsive*, ::faints:: Your friend was dancing in the club with bare feet!?!?!? OMG..broken glass...booze...dirt...bodily fluids!!! ::gains consciousness again and then faints::


----------



## YaYa3

*grace,* i LOVE the city girls!  they look really good on you and also, i LOVE your new avatar pic.  those are the 'wedding' shoes, right?  you need to wear them more often!!  i'm going to show you how to make your pictures larger, too.  it's not hard.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*noah *- casual chic!  I love the outfit - that jacket is gorgeous!

*archy *- I love the dress!

*amazigrace* - Love the city girls!

*compulsive *- what an awesome time!!  You were rockin' it girl!


----------



## amazigrace

YaYa3 said:


> *grace,* i LOVE the city girls!  they look really good on you and also, i LOVE your new avatar pic.  those are the 'wedding' shoes, right?  you need to wear them more often!!  i'm going to show you how to make your pictures larger, too.  it's not hard.



 Well, okay, *yaya.* Will you come over tonight and help me?????
Yes, they're the wedding shoes.


----------



## amazigrace

*archy,* I just PMed you.


----------



## rdgldy

*noah *, simple and chic!
*archy*, that is one understated, sexy look.
*amazigrace*We are twins on the city girls!  They have to be one of my most comfortable pairs.  I can walk in them for hours without a problem.
*compulsive *, the white lillians are fabulous on you.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

compulsive said:


> I finally got off my lazy butt and uploaded pictures from the other weekend. No true outfit pic since I got kinda :tispy:
> 
> Soia & Kyo Coat
> No name dress
> First outing of my white kid Lillians!



I LOVE this outfit!! you've just convinced me that i *need* some lillians!! Fabulous!


----------



## compulsive

*amazigrace*, *LouboutinNerd*, *rdgldy*, & *louboutinlawyer*!

*amazigrace*, I was naughty! I got too tipsy that DBF had to carry me 

*PANda*, YES, those were my exact same thoughts! She was pretty crunk though so I guess she didn't care 

*louboutinlawyer*, thank you so much dear! Yes, you must get a pair! I think they're awesome. There was a time that I contemplated on selling them! I'm glad I didn't though


----------



## icecreamom

*Compulsive* You look super cute!


----------



## brintee

Love the Lillians *V*! We used to be shoe twins


----------



## japskivt

*Archy*, I love the dress! Those boots are hot!

*Amazi*, you look awesome. Love the city girls and your new Avi!

*Noah*, I like the outfit. Looking good!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Tiger: * Wowza, looking good lady!

*Noah:* I love the NF and the Cramberry Ron Rons!

*Compulsive:* You are so beautiful!  And love your outfit!

*Archy:* I am  over those boots!


----------



## lilmissb

*amazi* shoe twins!  Love my citys and yours look fabulous on you!

Looking good *V!*


----------



## Watersnake

My new Pigalle 120 going to work for the first time this morning.


----------



## PANda_USC

*watersnake*, wow, that is a great outfit! I love the skirt on you paired with the black tights and pigalles! Ready to kick some b*tt at work!


----------



## compulsive

thank you so much *icecreamom*, *brin*, *Duke*, & *lilmissb*! 

*B*, too bad we're not shoe twins anymore  Why did you sell yours?

Awww *Duke*!  Thank you for the sweet compliment! 

*watersnake*, working in 120s?  That is some work outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*watersnake* you look amazing girl!  I bet the rest of your co-worker's faces were like


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Dukeprincess said:


> *watersnake* you look amazing girl!  I bet the rest of your co-worker's faces were like



Totally agree - *watersnake*, you look chic and hot!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you ladies very much 
The dress is from Express, and they have it in 4 other colors


----------



## Watersnake

Panda-sweetie, Compulsive, Dukeprincess and LouboutinNerd 

I have to confess that I had to change into Cortinettes in the middle of day... And I do not wear shoes that high to work. I am like a little child with my new Pigalle's and I just had to wear them.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^ 

Your ensemble was beyond fierce though


----------



## amazigrace

*compulsive *, *louboutin*, *rdgldy*,
*jap*, and *lilmiss*, thank you so much for
the compliments. I agree, the City Girls are SO com-
fortable and easy to walk in. I really do love them and
I bought them for a super great price!!! You girls are
all SO sweet with the compliments!


----------



## CCKL

*watersnake* - LOVE that outfit!!


----------



## icecreamom

Looking Good *Watersnake, Good Luck on your first day of work!!!*


----------



## sobe2009

*Watersnake*: You look awesome!!!, we all are like little kids with CLs. I have the same feeling than when I used to collect barbies. (LOL)


----------



## lilmissb

*Watersnake* SEXY!!! Love the pigalles for work.


----------



## brintee

Wowza *watersnake*! Those are some pretty piggies! hehe


----------



## noah8077

To the grocery store in my new to me kitten heels, it looks like I am squatting or something weird, but I am not!


----------



## rdgldy

*noah*, adorable look!!


----------



## compulsive

*noah*, you are so cute!










Earlier today.
Target white tee
H&M tank
SFAM Soho Gweneveres
CL Hardwick Watersnake Biancas (and then I changed into flats cause it was too icy in my driveway!)


----------



## LouboutinNerd

so cute, *noah*!  I love that top!

*compulsive* - woman, you have a smokin' body! Love the jeans with the contrast of the Biancas.


----------



## LornaLou

Compulsive you look great! I have the Gweneveres in Soho too, they are gorgeous jeans!


----------



## PANda_USC

*noah*, love the outfit!

*compulsive*, love the simple chic outfit accented by your shoes of course!


----------



## YaYa3

OMG!!!  *noah,* you look adorable!  i love your hate and those kitten heals are wonderful.  you'll be wearing them EVERYwhere, i'm sure!  you are such a cute little mama!!
*compulsive,* great casual outfit with gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## Aikandy

Love the cleavage on those kittens *Noah*!  

Oh *Compulsive*, woman after my own heart, I love love love the "im chilling but still so fabulous" look.  I wear most of my favorite shoes (including Bianca's) with v neck tees and skinnys too....  
But you wear it best!


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *noah!* I love the check with the cap.

*V* you are rocking those biancas!!! Love it.


----------



## babysweetums

compulsive you look so cute and your home looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Noah* & *Compulsive* you look great!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Posted my new HL cream colored bow halter dress in the "non-CL indulgences" thread and went home to pair them with my dorado strass pigalles! ^_^. Do you ladies think the dress would look better with my* pink* fetichas with strass heel?


----------



## Luv n bags

Panda, lookin' hot!  That dress is gorgeous...


----------



## kett

You look great! I like the pigalles with that dress, I think the color tone looks right.


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE the dorado strass pigalles *Panda*!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## compulsive

*LouboutinNerd*, *lorna*, *PANda*, *YaYa*, *Aikandy*, *lilmissb*, *babysweetums*, & *Shaine*! 

*LouboutinNerd*, my mom likes to watch my weight :shame: Otherwise I think I'd be a fat pig! Oink oink! But I'm a total foodie and love it!

*lorna*, aren't they super comfy? I see some of us left our denim obsession for a bigger and more expensive obsession! 

*Aikandy*,  Thank you sweetie. I am SO guilty of this! I am always in tees & jeans! I can't stand flowy tops most of the time lol. And mostly cause I'm just a lazy bum!

*PANda*, ROARRR! You look hot lady!


----------



## Elsie87

*Panda*: You look amazing! The Pigalles are perfect with that dress; although I think the pink Fetichas would also be nice with it. It's all up to you!


----------



## icecreamom

*compulsive* You are looking so pretty!


----------



## mal

*noah*, you are rockin those sweet CLs!!
*compulsive*, love the look, LOVE your Biancas!!
*PANda*, those ARE the right shoes


----------



## Shainerocks

*Panda*, your whole outfit is perfect!! You look hot!


----------



## surlygirl

so many great outfits!

*panda *- the HL is amazing with the Dorado strass!

*noah *- love your latest addition ... such a cute look!

*compulsive *- fabulous look with the Biancas ... another outfit to recreate!


----------



## PANda_USC

*tiger*, thank you thank you fellow tiger! ::

*kett*, thank you for the reassurance!! 

*lilmissb*, merci beaucoup hun!!

*compulsive* aka "*V*", :: blush:: Thank you dear!!! And you are the one that's convincing me to get biancas!!! BAD BAD BAD!

*elsie*, thank you for your input my lovely! I think I'll have to play around with shoe options a bit!

*mal*, miss. devious, thank you for the reassurance! Hehehe. 

*shainerocks*, thank you so much darling!

*surly*, thank you thank you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Panda* - the HL looks AMAZING with those dorado strass - I think the color flatters the HL perfectly, and definitely better than the fuchsia.  You look gorgeous, BTW!


----------



## Leescah

*Watersnake* - yeowch those 120's are hawt!! Workin' it at work... I like it!

*Noah* yet another adorable look, loving those little pumps!!

*Compulsive* - what a great simple outfit to perfectly show off those stunning shoes of yours!

*Panda*! I have just decided: I want to BE you. kthxbai.  Hehe seriously though girl, you look incredible and those Dorado Pigalles look perfect with your new HL!!


----------



## guccigal07

me and my Poseidons! My nephew who is 8 years old told me it looks like I found a purple fish and stepped on them and wore them outside..and it was really weird


----------



## Luv n bags

Haha, I like the analogy that your nephew used.  Great imagination!  Those shoes are stunning...


----------



## lilmissb

Great shoes *gucci*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love you shoes *Gucci!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*louboutinnerd*, thank you so much dear!

*leescah*, ::blushes:: you are way too kind! Thank you!

*gucci*, the poseidons are beautiful! You're a purple mermaid!!!!!


----------



## compulsive

*icecreamom*, *mal*, *surly*, & *Leescah*   You girls always know how to make me feel better!

*PANda*, please buy the Biancas or wait for another color and then buy! 

Love your shoes, *gucci*!


----------



## mal

*guccigal*, they are amazing...


----------



## Aikandy

*Panda*,  I die for that shoe! And you in that dress is perfect icing for a fabulous cake.  You have a modeling pic with the feticha?


> Posted my new HL cream colored bow halter dress in the "non-CL indulgences" thread and went home to pair them with my dorado strass pigalles! ^_^. Do you ladies think the dress would look better with my* pink* fetichas with strass heel



*Gucci*, those Poseidons look awesome....Nephew was right - he just articulated it in a prepubescent teen type of way...


> me and my Poseidons! My nephew who is 8 years old told me it looks like I found a purple fish and stepped on them and wore them outside..and it was really weird


----------



## babysweetums

love it gucci! they look gorgeous...so sparkley!


----------



## babysweetums

panda, your gorgeous i love the dress and the shoes...i think the pigalles are best!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*guccigal* - love the poseidens!  Your nephew is hilarious!


----------



## lulabee

Everyone looks so so lovely!

Theory Jacket
LnA Razor Edge Tank
FrankieB Skinnies
Balenciaga First
Leopard Pigalle 120


----------



## YaYa3

there you go again wearing arden's jeans, *lula!*  you're looking FABULOUS, as always.  are you putting on weight?  <-----


----------



## PANda_USC

*aikandy*, thank you hun! I don't have a pic of the fetichas with the dres meow! Perhaps I should take one...hmmm

*babysweetums*, merci beaucoup for the sweet words dear!

*lulabee*, you look amazing with your whole black outfit accented with your leopard pigalles!!! You have a great, slender figure!! HOT!!!


----------



## lulabee

*mamayaya*  You are so cute!

Thanks *Panda*!


----------



## lilmissb

You are a rockin' it *Ms Lula!* Hot damn woman!!! I agree, you're making Arden's jeans look too cool for school


----------



## _Danielle_

lulabee said:


> Everyone looks so so lovely!
> 
> Theory Jacket
> LnA Razor Edge Tank
> FrankieB Skinnies
> Balenciaga First
> Leopard Pigalle 120



 

You're doin' all you can to get in them old jeans.
You want that body back, you had at seventeen.
Baby, don't get down; don't worry 'bout a thing.
'Cause the way you fill 'em out, hey, that's all right with me.
I don't want the girl you used to be.
An' if you ain't noticed, the kids are fast asleep,

An' you're one hot mama;
You turn me on, let's turn it up,
An' turn this room into a sauna.
One hot mama,
Oh, whaddya say, baby?
You wanna?

Well, I know sometimes you think that all you really are,
Is the woman with the kids an' the groceries in the car.
An' you worry about your hips an' you worry about your age.
Meanwhile I'm tryin' to catch the breath you take away.
Oh, an' believe me, you still do.
Baby, all I see, when I look at you,

Is one hot mama;
You turn me on, let's turn it up,
An' turn this room into a sauna.
One hot mama,
Oh, whaddya say, baby?
You wanna?

 I can't find a part from Johnny Bravo when he said "Woah, momma."


----------



## LornaLou

compulsive said:


> *lorna*, aren't they super comfy? I see some of us left our denim obsession for a bigger and more expensive obsession!



They are  I love most 7s, especially the gummy leggings, those are super soft and amazingly comfy. I still have a denim obsession too haha, well running DenimBlog it doesn't help as it's always in my face everyday but now I seem to be spending so much on shoes I can't buy anymore on denim haha!


----------



## Aikandy

You are killing em Lula - love those leopard Piggies....WORK!

_*again, why do we not have as smiley with snaps?*_


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous *Lula* - there you with your incredible legs!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Gucci - that is so something that my nephew would tell me! lol So funny!! I love the shoes, of course! 

Lula - What can I say?! What can I say?! Smoking as always!!


----------



## meaghan<3

Lula -- WOW!  Amazing!!


----------



## CCKL

*lula* - lookin hot!!


----------



## amazigrace

*lula,* you look smokin' hot in those pigalles. And the outfit is so cute and so YOU!


----------



## compulsive

*lula*, you are smokin' hot in that outfit!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Gucci*- those poseidons are just SO gorgeous!! I love the purple!!

*PANda*- that HL looks AMAAAAAZING with your strass!! And I think we need to see a pic with the pink fetichas.... 

*Lula*- looking great lady!! Love the whole look


----------



## sobe2009

*Panda*: You look hot!! So pretty.
*Lula:* Love the bal and the pigalles, you look fantastic.
*Gucci:* Love it, love it, love it. Congrats!!


----------



## Watersnake

*noah* super cute 
*compulsive* fab fab fab! Adore the watersnakes 
*Panda* OMG hot HOT HOOOOT! You wear the Pigalle beautifully 
*gucc*i WAU love the Poseidon 
*lula* amazing girl! You are my Pigalle hero!


----------



## kett

lulabee - those pigalle's look so good with that outfit. You look so hot!


----------



## PANda_USC

*louboutinlawyer*, thank you darling! I'd be happy to oblige! LOL.

*sobe2009*, meow meow meow!! Thank you sweetie!

*watersnake*, ::curtsies:: Thank you for your kind words hun!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Lula* you look freaking amazing!  Dang woman!


----------



## amazigrace

*gucci,* I love your beautiful new
poseidons, and your pictures. Congratulations!!!


----------



## lulabee

:shame: I totally forgot that I posted pics here, lol. We've had 20+ inches of snow, power outages, no cable or internet at times so please forgive me. 

Thank you all for your sweet comments!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Lula* - HOT MOMMA!


----------



## Kamilla850

Hi ladies, here are some outfit shots taken during my trip to the Dominican Republic.  The cork Catenitas were mostly worn because that shot of pink helps brighten up any outfit.


----------



## Aikandy

Great pics *Kamilla*! This shot is the perfect combination, but i have to admit, i am partial to yellow


Kamilla850 said:


>


----------



## lilmissb

*kam* you look fabulously gorgeous!


----------



## clothingguru

*guccigal07*: love your posiedons!!!! so hot!

*Panda "G*": WOOOAH yourSMOKIN  in the Durado pigalles and your Herve dress! Perfect outfit!!!! 

*Lulabee*: Very nice pics! Love the Leopard Pigalle's! Look great on you!

*Kamila:* Gorgeous!!!!! You must have had an amazing time and looked great!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*kam* you are a beauty as always!


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothingguru* aka "*R*", thank you hun!!

*kam*, you look so lovely on your trip! So many bright outfits and great CL choices to match your dresses!! I hope you had fun in the Dominican Republic!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kamilla, you look so happy and beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

*kamilla, *you are a knockout!!


----------



## amazigrace

*kamilla,* to hell with the shoes, I want to
go to that RESORT! Like yesterday!!!!! Tomorrow
would work, too.

I do LOVE all your shoes, too! And you DO look
beautiful and glowing and oh, so happy! Great 
pictures of what had to be a fabulous trip.


----------



## YaYa3

*kamilla,* it's so good to see you again!!  your pictures are so fun.  every outfit is fabulous, especially with your CLs!  i agree with *rdgldy:* you're a knockout!!  welcome back!!


----------



## carlinha

*kamilla*, you are such a queen, and i miss you on here and i'm glad to see you!!!  congratulations on the recent wedding, your pics were fantastic!!!


----------



## YaYa3

WAIT!  *kamilla,* did you get married on this trip??  

if so, then BIG best wishes are sent your way!!!!


----------



## compulsive

You look so beautiful, *Kamilla*! You look so happy that you're just glowing!  You are right though, the pink just pops and looks great!


----------



## cfellis522

Here are some Herve Leger dresses that I just bought paired with my Declics.  (These were taken at the Herve Store at NorthPark Mall in Dallas):






















I got the HL wrap as well.  Love it.  In one pciture you can also see my CL flats...

Here is another Herve Leger dress that I wore to the Broadcasting Hall of Fame Dinner (my father was inducted) with my Natural Python Very Prives that I just had sent to me.  I was hoping I was going to get them in time!  My grandmother just loved them (she's 91 now).











I have a few other pictures that I have of some boots I have been wearing lately, but that will be another post!  

Sorry to be AWOL.  Kids have kept me busy!

Cara


----------



## meggyg8r

*Kamilla*! You look positively glowing. I'm glad you had such a wonderful time in the DR!!! I know I've already told you, but congrats again on the wedding. You made a beautiful bride!

Nice shots, *Cara*! I love the green color of that last dress!


----------



## cfellis522

And here are a few with my boots:

Brown Bourge boots
Brown North Beach Leather Pants
Blue Ralph Lauren Sweater
Red Burberry Trench Coat





















Red Feticha Boots shopping at Barnes and Noble:

Red CL Feticha Boots
Black BCBG Leggings
Black BCBG Sweater
















Cara


----------



## kett

cfellis - you look so fantastic in that Lager at dinner, love the pairing with those shoes. I wish I looked that hot at Barnes and Noble!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you to everyone for your lovely comments.
*Aikandy* - thank you!  I was second guessing wearing that dress because it is very bright IRL, practically a neon yellow, you could have probably seen me glowing a mile away.  
*lilmissb *- thank you!
*clothingguru* - thank you, yes it certainly was an amazing time, on a day like today (snow and cold), I wish that I was still there.  
*nakedmosher2of*3 - aww K, you are too kind, thank you.  
*PANda_USC* - thank you, we did have fun in DR, such a beautiful island with kindhearted people.  
*tigertrixie* - thank you, I was very happy!  Getting married was such a happy occasion.  
*rdgldy* - thank you L, that is so sweet of you.  
*amazigrace* - LOL thanks, the resort was very beautiful.  It's the number 1 resort in Punta Cana now and everything was just amazing there, it's not so much fun being back in the snow and frigid temperatures now.  
*Yaya3* - thank you so much, yes I did get married in Punta Cana.  We had a beach ceremony and I couldn't have asked for anything better.  We had a blast and the only regret that I have is that we didn't stay there for longer because being back in NY is not so great. 
*carlinha* - thank you sweetie, I have missed you as well and I can't wait to get updated on your wedding prep.  I haven't been here in so long but it's nice to see all the beautiful new styles and most importantly all the amazing ladies of this forum.   
*compulsive* - thank you!  I think that the glow had to do with the amazing tan that I got under the caribbean sun.  The cork catenitas are a perfect shoe for tropical environments, I was able to wear them with several outfits.  
*meggyg8r* thank you Meggy, you are very sweet.  I wish that I can get married all over again, it was such a wonderful day.  Too bad that it goes by so fast.   

I was cleaning up my photobucket account and I guess I deleted the links that I posted so here are the pics again.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Cara*, you look amazing. I love all your HL's! 

*Kamilla*, congrats on the wedding and in such a gorgeous location. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Dominican Republic. One of my fav places! All your dresses are simply stunning


----------



## kett

Gorgeous pics Kamilla (I missed the first batch) - you are right, the cork's are so versatile, they look great


----------



## surlygirl

*kamilla *- congratulations! you look gorgeous, per usual. such beautiful dresses and outfits!

*cara *- wow! you look amazing. love the HLs and the boot looks are great!


----------



## xboobielicousx

kamilla - you look amazing in every single picture.  i love all of your outfits! such beautiful dresses !  and wow! did you just get married in DR? I must've missed that post!  CONGRATS 

cfellis - love all of the HL dresses with your CLs...and you rocked  at Barnes & Nobles lol!


----------



## Kamilla850

Cara, you are one hot looking lady, you look absolutely beautiful in your HL dresses.
*savvysgirl* - thank you!  DR really is a very beautiful place, I am glad that we ended up getting married there because it was not our first choice, but it turned out perfectly.     
*kett* - thanks, I just reposted them, I'm not sure what went wrong the first time.  
*surlygirl* - thank you!
*xboobielicousx* - thank you so much, yes I did get married last week in DR, I haven't really posted it here but many ladies from tpf know because we are facebook friends.  I will post some wedding pictures when I get the professional ones in a few weeks.


----------



## sara999

kam you are practically glowing!!!! i hope your honeymoon was fantastic!!


cara you are such a hot CL mama!!!!


----------



## brintee

*Kam*, you look stunning girl!
*Cara*, I love the HLs and CLs! SO fabulous!


----------



## Aikandy

*Cara*, WOWZA....I love love love the brown leather pants/blue sweater combo; the red boots....whewww, you bought some spice to the B&N kids section!


----------



## LavenderIce

*kamilla*--You look gorgeous in every outfit with the Catenitas and Bling Blings!


----------



## compulsive

*Cara*, you look amazing with your HL dresses! You are seriously killin' it in the red outfit you were to B&N!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Kamilla:* I love all of your gorgeous outfits! 

*cfellis:* You are one hot momma!  Dang lady!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cfellis*, hot mama! You're rocking leather pants and I think my all time fave outfit is the red burberry coat with those red boots! OMG..so fierce!!  And yes yes, of course I'm loving the HLs + CLs. Perfect combo!


----------



## noah8077

Kam and Cara you are looking absolutely fantastic!

And then there is me and my casual look....


----------



## rdgldy

nice,* noah*!!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i adore your casual looks with your CLs!!  you look awesome, as always.


----------



## lulabee

*noah*, your casual look is hawt! Love the denim!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Kamilla* -  you look gorgeous!  All of your outfits are stunning, and you are making me want to go on a vacation!

*cfellis522* - Hot mama!  You look amazing - what a killer body!

*noah *- LOVE casual outfits with CLs.....to me it makes them pop!  Love the bling on the back of the jeans!


----------



## lilmissb

*Cara* you look great! I didn't realise you bought ALL of them!

*kam* I'm so sorry, didn't realise it was your honeymoon!!! Congrats on the wedding and hope you have a wonderful life togther! 

*noah* I adore your casual outfits!!


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *Noah*! casual or not, you always look wonderful!


----------



## Kamilla850

*sara999* - thank you!  It wasn't technically our honeymoon but we had a great time after all our guests went home and were able to enjoy the resort all by ourselves.
*brintee* - thank you.  It was fun getting dressed up every night but I didn't bring many CLs with me, I could have used some more variety.    
*LavenderIce* - thank you so much, it's so nice to see you here! 
*Dukeprincess, noah8077* - thank you!
*LouboutinNerd* - Thank you.  LOL I just came home a few days ago and I am ready for the next vacation, the northeast is getting hit with blizzards so I would much rather be in the sun and warm temperatures.  
*lilmissb* - thank you!  We will actually be taking our honeymoon in March but it was a great trip.  Thank you for your kind wishes.

Noah, looking good.  Are you wearing decolletes?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Noah* Casual chic!


----------



## amazigrace

*noah,* come on, you look fantastic!
If I looked like that in my casual jeans
and CLs, I'd flip!!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you so much Amazi, Duke, Kam, Meggy, Lilmiss, LoubNerd, Lula, Yaya, Rdgldy!  I never have anywhere to dress up to, so I have to spice up the casual looks!  I love all the compliments!

Kam, yes they are my VERY loved decolletes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg *Noah* you look fabulous!! 

Love your outfits!


----------



## cfellis522

*Kamilla850* - Kam, you look beautiful in all your pictures.  Congrats! Thanks for the compliment as well! 
*sara999, brintee, compulsive, Dukeprincess, PANda_USC, noah8077, LouboutinNerd, meggyg8r, kett* - thanks so much for the compliments.  Its nice to hear from someone other than your DH who is obviously biased!  
*Aikandy* - B&N didnt know what hit it.  I kept getting stopped and asked about my boots!
*lillmissb* - yeah, I thought I was only going to get the green and the brown dresses.  Matthew, the store mgr, called my husband and gave him a great discount on the others.  He couldnt decide, so he got them all and the wrap.    Now I just have to find places and times to wear them!

Cara


----------



## archygirl

*kamilla*, lovely outfits and you were glowing!
*cfellis*,  I think all of your photos were awesome
*noah*, even when you are casual, you are classy!


----------



## guccigal07

I have several things to go this weekend.....was trying on outfits with shoes last night


----------



## meggyg8r

I really like that first outfit, *guccigal*! The nude seems to go perfectly!! The 2nd one looks fab too.


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci*, I am really loving your first outfit!! The nude ADs go sooo well with that nude/beige/tan dress!


----------



## kett

I love both but that second dress is fffaaabbbuulous. Love it with the punch of the red shoe.


----------



## noah8077

My Valentine's Day School Party outfit for the day:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ awww so cute!!


----------



## brintee

You look great *noah*! Perfect for the party and that pin is too cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

haha *Noah* you have got to be the cutest mom in the classroom for sure (and definitely the best dressed!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Noah* for Best Dressed Mommy!  

*Guccigal:* You are soo tiny!  Love the first oufit!


----------



## guccigal07

thanks guys! I am getting the bust altered for the first dress to wear tomorrow


----------



## lilmissb

*GG* love the outfits.

Awww too cute *noah!* And I love the badge too!!!


----------



## sara999

i can't believe all our CL mummies. you ladies are so gorgeous and fabulous. you don't look like any of the mum's i knew growing up!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i love the lace peeking out under the valentine's red sweater.  once again, you look fabulous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*noah*, you look adorable! And the pin is so cute!


----------



## julia7027

Cool! I luv it!


----------



## cfellis522

Thanks again everyone.  Appreciate it!

Noah, you look so cute!  Love the pin!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Looking fabulous everyone!!

Here's my little outfit worn with my Lady Gres, have a great weekend!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*gucci *- both outfits are fabulous!  But I think I love the second one more because I love the red of the shoes!

*Noah* - you look adorable!  Such a perfect outfit!

*dreamdoll *- you look fabulous!  I love the LGs!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Noah*, gorgeous as always! I'll kiss mr froggy, hehe 

*Dreamdoll*, loving the blouse .. and of course the LG's!


----------



## brintee

So cute* dreamdoll*!


----------



## amazigrace

*noah,* you look so cute for the Valentine's party!
I wish my mother had looked like that when I was
growing up. Haha. But back then, people thought
denim was just for farmers!

*dreamdoll,* FANTASTIC!


----------



## kett

dreamdoll - I love that shirt, what a cute shape


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *dream!*


----------



## rdgldy

*dreamdoll, *so cute!!


----------



## lvpiggy

hi ladies! haven't visited this thread for a while, but thought i'd swing by to say hello and share an outfit! 

(^(oo)^)/"

*black leather on black suede nitoinimoi ankle boots*
ted baker leather jacket
topshop layered skirt
wolford velvet de luxe tights
hermès 26cm matte graphite nilo lindy


----------



## lvpiggy

*cara* - piggy's so excited to see you rocking the HL + CL combo! 

"\(^(oo)^)/"


----------



## dreamdoll

ladies for your kind words! 



LouboutinNerd said:


> *gucci *- both outfits are fabulous! But I think I love the second one more because I love the red of the shoes!
> 
> *Noah* - you look adorable! Such a perfect outfit!
> 
> *dreamdoll *- you look fabulous! I love the LGs!


 


savvysgirl said:


> *Noah*, gorgeous as always! I'll kiss mr froggy, hehe
> 
> *Dreamdoll*, loving the blouse .. and of course the LG's!


 


brintee said:


> So cute* dreamdoll*!


 


amazigrace said:


> *noah,* you look so cute for the Valentine's party!
> I wish my mother had looked like that when I was
> growing up. Haha. But back then, people thought
> denim was just for farmers!
> 
> *dreamdoll,* FANTASTIC!


 


kett said:


> dreamdoll - I love that shirt, what a cute shape


 


lilmissb said:


> Love your outfit *dream!*


 


rdgldy said:


> *dreamdoll, *so cute!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lvpiggy*, looking good! A topshop is one of my guilty pleasures, lol.


----------



## compulsive

You look amazing, *piggy*!


----------



## lilmissb

Amazing as usual *piggy!!!* Love those nitos on you, didn't even realise they were on your radar for buying.


----------



## brintee

You look hawt *piggy*! Love the Nitos!


----------



## rilokiley

*Noah*- you look great!  Love the lace.

*dreamdoll*- very chic!


----------



## guccigal07

me last night...early Valentines Dinner


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

For mal 

Today's outfit:

Fur thingy
J Crew Bow Shirt
SFAM Vintage Boston A Pockets
Bananas!!


----------



## rdgldy

*guccigirl, naked* - great looks, ladies!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*gucci*, you look so elegant!! And you have a great figure, hehehe

*naked*, I like the casual look! And the "fur thingy"!!


----------



## sugarcoated_

Naked: Stunning outfit!


----------



## savvysgirl

Looking fabulous as ever *piggy*. I love the Nitoinmois in leather/suede combo. Topshop & Ted Baker are 2 of my favs! 

*Nakkkkkie*, you look gorgeous .. as always!!! Love the top, super cute. Hmm, now what would it look like with mint bananas poking out instead


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Naked you look stunning!!!


----------



## sara999

naked i want your fur thingy! (and your fantastic figure too...hand it over sistah)


piggy i love ted baker!!


----------



## archygirl

Tonight is our lake's annual Valentine's Day Dinner Dance. Here are the two outfits I am considering. 
1) Michael Kors leopard Dress, CL Alta Ariella Boots (black or red CHANEL flap)
2) DvF Dress, CL Alta Ariella Boots (Black CHANEL flap). 

I am leaning toward #1, but would love some feed back. THANKS!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvysgirl said:


> Looking fabulous as ever *piggy*. I love the Nitoinmois in leather/suede combo. Topshop & Ted Baker are 2 of my favs!
> 
> *Nakkkkkie*, you look gorgeous .. as always!!! Love the top, super cute. Hmm, now what would it look like with mint bananas poking out instead


 
You are naughty naughty girl!! 


  *rdgldy, panda, sugar, verystylish, and sara*


----------



## archygirl

*naked*, great outfit. your fur thingy is cool!
*gucci*, lovely look, the shoes really pop!
*piggy*, as always, you look excellent!


----------



## archygirl

Love your outfit, it is so poetical...well, I am trying to say it is very cute and you look like a poet>



dreamdoll said:


> Looking fabulous everyone!!
> 
> Here's my little outfit worn with my Lady Gres, have a great weekend!


----------



## Aikandy

*Archy*, both are hot!  Ok #1 is hotter, but #2 has that shot of pink for valentines day

OK.  #1, with the red flap.  Oooooh, cant wait to see full pic.


----------



## brintee

You look gorgeous *guccigal*! Those Poseidons are so yummy!
*Naked*, I love  the casual look with the Naners! You wear them so well!
*Archy*, #2 for sure! you look fab!


----------



## amazigrace

*archy,* I love #1 and you
look gorgeous in both outfits!

*naked,* you are the cutest
little thing. Love the shoes and the
entire outfit!!!


----------



## archygirl

Thank you *Aikandy, brintee, and amazigrace* for your opinions. Looks like I will be wearing #1 with red pashmina and red CHANEL flap. Photos from tonight I will post tomorrow. Love you all!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice outfit *gucci*

*naked* you look awesome, love the bananas!!!!  Are they the new jeans?

*archy* hope you had fund at your dance, love both for different reasons. Can't wait to see the actualy outfit post!


----------



## mal

thanks *naked!!!* HOT Bananas  More...


----------



## surlygirl

wow ... everyone looks amazing! you ladies inspire me to do better with regards to wearing my CLs more often!


----------



## icecreamom

Everybody looks so pretty!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*dreamdoll, lvpiggy, archy, and naked - * Ladies you all look AMAZING!!!


----------



## phiphi

what great outfits! everyone looks fantastic and stylish!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Went out for V-day with my dbf Ian today since he's going back to L.A. tomorrow! He was nice and understanding enough to take the first pic for me(he doesn't really get what tPF is all about but : P to him)! I'm wearing my pink ombre Herve Leger Tube Dress, my Violet 06 Chanel Jumbo in Lambskin with Silver Hardware and of course, LOUBOUTINS! New simple 120s in nude!! Also wore a cream colored cardigan so I didn't look as skimpy, ^_^!


----------



## cts900

^^*PANda*.....GORGEOUS!


----------



## CMP86

Gorgeous PANda! I love the HL!


----------



## ochie

*Panda-*hot hot hot


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous *Panda!*


----------



## guccigal07

PANDA HHHHHHHHHHHHOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

me at a Mardi Gras thing


----------



## CMP86

Absolutely gorgeous gg!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Panda*, gorgeous outfit. Love the pink! 

*GG*, i LOVE your dress!!! What designer is it?? Of course your fire opals look perfect with it


----------



## rdgldy

*panda,* two beautiful outfits!!


----------



## surlygirl

*Panda *- love the HL! you look amazing!

*guccigal *- that dress is fabulous! you look gorgeous! I'm with *savvy *- who makes it? it's perfect.


----------



## Aikandy

*Panda*, you are SMOKIN! (Can we say Sofa King *HOTTT* my dear)

*Gucci*, love the shoulder and hem lines on that dress - a shot of gold here - a shot of red there and a shot of STRASS - WoW!


----------



## rilokiley

*archy*- Love the Alta Ariellas, boot twin! 

*PANda*- So pretty!  The HL is stunning on you, and I love your shoes and bag as well.  I hope you had fun with DBF!  Did he like your cookies? 

*guccigal*- You look great!  Love the strass.


----------



## archygirl

*Panda *and* guccigal*--GREAT outfits! You both look stunning. 

As for me, this is how I looked at the dance, DH has hard time taking good photos so I apologise for the quality. I was getting mad that he takes so long to snap photo...oh well, love him anyway!

*rilo*--hey boot twin and METS fan!!


----------



## kett

Panda - that dress is gorgeous and you are rockin' it!

Gucci - I love that dress, where did you get it? It looks fantastic on you and you accessorized it so well.

Archy - those boots are so hot!


----------



## guccigal07

Thanks guys!!!!!! Its Christian Seriano from Project Runway!!! I met him .......and the belt is Hermes.


----------



## phiphi

*panda* - beautiful, as always!

_love _your dress *gucci!*

*archy* you look fantastic!


----------



## legaldiva

*cara*--you are one HOT mom!!!  I just adore your style!!!!!

*naked*--seriously.  It's freezing ... I feel like a slacker for wearing winter boots all day long when you're rocking open toes!!!!
*
gucci*--I love that you've given into some CLs lately!!


----------



## amazigrace

Awww ... *archy,* you look so beautiful!
I've never seen you 'in person' and now I can
put a darling face with your name! You really
did look beautiful last night!

*panda,* I don't think I could even get
one of my thighs in that dress and they're
skinny! You look HAWT!

*gucci,* love your outfit, too! You
look amazing!


----------



## miss alice

*Panda, and Guccigal07*, you both look HOT!!!!

Everyone looks smoking here!


Valentines Day Part I outfit:







with my pink python Rolandos.


----------



## Mittens34

PANda_USC said:


> Went out for V-day with my dbf Ian today since he's going back to L.A. tomorrow! He was nice and understanding enough to take the first pic for me(he doesn't really get what tPF is all about but : P to him)! I'm wearing my pink ombre Herve Leger Tube Dress, my Violet 06 Chanel Jumbo in Lambskin with Silver Hardware and of course, LOUBOUTINS! New simple 120s in nude!! Also wore a cream colored cardigan so I didn't look as skimpy, ^_^!



Panda you look gorgeous. I wish I could fit in a Herve dress.


----------



## sugarcoated_

Miss Alice and Panda:


----------



## BellaShoes

*naked*!! I miss the top to toe pics! You look mahhhhvalous!

*panda*... gorgeous my dear... btw, were you in SF several weeks back at NM?

*archy*... love the outfit, so pretty!

Let's see some Barbie bianca pics *naked*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

legaldiva said:


> *cara*--you are one HOT mom!!!  I just adore your style!!!!!
> 
> *naked*--seriously.  It's freezing ... I feel like a slacker for wearing winter boots all day long when you're rocking open toes!!!!
> *
> gucci*--I love that you've given into some CLs lately!!



C'mon ya slacker, slip on the Loubies!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cts*, thank you darling!

*cmp*, I love the HL too! Do you have any HL?

*ochie*, :: blushes:: thank you hun!

*savvysgirl*, merci beaucoup! Are you a pink kind of girl? ^_^

*rdgldy*, thanks so much!

*surly*, ::huggles:: thank you dear!

*aikandy*, you're too kind my darling!

*rilo*, my sweet *S*!! Hope you had a wonderful holiday with your df and family! My boyfriend really liked the cookies..we ate way too much this weekend, hahah. 

*archy*, thank you hun! And meow!! I love the leopard print dress!! FIERCE!

*phiphi*, ::huggles:: You are such a sweetheart!

*amzigrace*, thank you darling! And meow! HLs work wonders on any figure, and hmph! I'm sure you could fit in the dress if you have small thighs!

*miss alice*, thank you!! And you look fabulous as well! I love your color choice, the pink shoes against the blue!

*mittens*, thank you! And what!! Look at your legs! I'm sure you could fit in an HL dress miss skinny minnie!

*sugarcoated*, :: muah::

*bellashoes*, thank you!! AND YES!!! Did you see me with *lorihmatthews* and *dustypaws*?!?!?! You should've come over and said hiiii(and then I would've thought you were a creeper until you mentioned tPF, hehe)!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Celebrated Chinese New Year today..went to Yountville for Brunch at "Ad Hoc" with dbf and his mum! The maitre d' came over to our table and told me that the restaurants' staff was in love with my shoes and that his girlfriend collected Loubies, but he had never seen anything like mine. And then my boyfriend chimed, "so that's why you pay so much for your shoes!" -__-. I don't know if Ian will ever understand my shoe lust.

Wearing a red, pleated trench coat I got in Taipei, my Chanel Westminster flap, and my fire opal strass lady claudes! _It's tradition on Chinese New Year to wear *red*(represents fortune and happiness) and new shoes(represents a new beginning, 1st time I wore them outside!)_.


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> Celebrated Chinese New Year today..went to Yountville for Brunch at "Ad Hoc" with dbf and his mum! The maitre d' came over to our table and told me that the restaurants' staff was in love with my shoes and that his girlfriend collected Loubies, but he had never seen anything like mine. And then my boyfriend chimed, "so that's why you pay so much for your shoes!" -__-. I don't know if Ian will ever understand my shoe lust.
> 
> Wearing a red, pleated trench coat I got in Taipei, my Chanel Westminster flap, and my fire opal strass lady claudes! _It's tradition on Chinese New Year to wear *red*(represents fortune and happiness) and new shoes(represents a new beginning, 1st time I wore them outside!)_.



VERY NICE *PANDA*!!!!! You look Great!
Hahaha so funny to hear your story about Ian!!! Boys will never quite understand....i mean they DO but they DONT at the same time. Does he have a hobby that he spends lots of money on? Tell him this is like your hobby!


----------



## CMP86

PANda I don't own any. I'm hoping to at some point. They are truly gorgeous!


----------



## kjbags

You look great PANda!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*archy* you look fabulous!!! 

Lovely *Alice!*

LOVE the red outfit *Panda!*


----------



## Mittens34

PANda_USC said:


> Celebrated Chinese New Year today..went to Yountville for Brunch at "Ad Hoc" with dbf and his mum! The maitre d' came over to our table and told me that the restaurants' staff was in love with my shoes and that his girlfriend collected Loubies, but he had never seen anything like mine. And then my boyfriend chimed, "so that's why you pay so much for your shoes!" -__-. I don't know if Ian will ever understand my shoe lust.
> 
> Wearing a red, pleated trench coat I got in Taipei, my Chanel Westminster flap, and my fire opal strass lady claudes! _It's tradition on Chinese New Year to wear *red*(represents fortune and happiness) and new shoes(represents a new beginning, 1st time I wore them outside!)_.



Panda you have the most beautiful clothes, shoes and bags!!! I love the your red trench coat, it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## archygirl

Thanks everyone!!! 
*panda*, you looked fabulous in your red!


----------



## brintee

*guccigal*, that dress is FABULOUS!
*archy*, you looked incredible for the dance! The boots are hot!
*missalice*, I love the color combo!
*panda*, you are the cutest thing ever! I love the red trench!


----------



## lovechanel920

First time posting here. I let this pair go and this was the one time that I wore them:


----------



## BellaShoes

My Valentine's Day Outfit... Hubby was quite pleased 

Jean Leggings (Joe Jeans)
Sequined Strappy Top
Banana Republic Wrap
Biancas!

(and a hungry kitty in the background >0< )


----------



## BellaShoes

*miss tresselle*.... gorgeous!! Are the decolletes?


----------



## Voguette Girl

BellaShoes, I love the Biancas!


----------



## lovechanel920

BellaShoes said:


> *miss tresselle*.... gorgeous!! Are the decolletes?



Ron Ron's.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *voguette*!!!

*Miss Treselle*....Ahhh, ronron's that was my second guess... gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella*, gorgeous valentines look!!
*panda*, I love all the red for Chinese New Year.
*miss treselle*, the ron rons look gorgeous.
*miss alice*, really pretty look-I love the blue w/pink
*archy, *the boots are fabulous!


----------



## BagLover21

miss alice said:


> *Panda, and Guccigal07*, you both look HOT!!!!
> 
> Everyone looks smoking here!
> 
> 
> Valentines Day Part I outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my pink python Rolandos.


 
miss alice - girlfriend you are SO FLY. i love it!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Bella love the outfit, esp. the top? Where is that from!


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothingguru* aka *R*, thank you darling!!!! And I have definitely tried to relate it to his tech-hobby..but he says it's not the same because I could purchase all of his tech stuff for the price of my one pair of strass lady claudes...: P

*kjbags*, thank you so much!

*lilmissb*, merci beaucoup hun!

*mittens*, :: blushes:: you're too kind!

*archy*, thank you so much my lovely!

*brintee*, meow!! Thank youuuuuuuu!

*rdgldy*, thanks love!

*miss treselle*, I love the turquoise with the black! You look lovely!

*bella*, what a fantastic outfit! The red really pops against the black ensemble, and I love the designs on your top!


----------



## brintee

*misstreselle*, you look beautiful!
*bella*, where is the fire smiley when I need it?? You look smokin'!


----------



## lilmissb

*MissTreselle* fabulous!

*Bella* no wonder hubby was happy! You look sensational!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Everyone looks gorgeous! Here is me on Saturday with my Cramberry Declics


----------



## lilmissb

^Fabulous!!! You're too cute!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, you are adorable!! Your cramberry declics go perfectly with your shirt!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*lorna* you look so cute!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Bella* you are smiply SMOKING!!


----------



## honeyspice

*Lornalou*, love your outfit, you look so cute & sweet!


----------



## harlow2424

Valentines Day w my holy grail on...Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*harlow*, lookin' red smokingggggg hot for V-day!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Harlow you look amazing!!! And I LOVE your tats!


----------



## LornaLou

You look really pretty Harlow


----------



## babysweetums

ooooooooo im loving everybody v-day outfitts!! i wish i took pictures of mine to post here too!!


----------



## harlow2424

Thanks girls Just got the bow tattoos over the weekend. been wanting them for years now, just had to save and find the time. hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## archygirl

*Panda*, love ya sweetie!
*lilmiss*, thanks! I am loving those boots...gonna wear them again this weekend. 
*Lorna*, adorable outfit!
*Harlow*, ai ai ai!!!!!!!!!!!! one hot mama!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay, so there are too many posts for me to write individual ones, but I just want to say, ALL OF YOU LOVELY LADIES looked AMAZING!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Bella* you are smiply SMOKING!!



Ladies!!! Thank you!!!! I love my new Bianca's!! LOVE!

*drea*, the top is from a couple season's ago. I found it at Nordstrom's SAAVY... totally random piece that I instantly fell in love with... the hemline is asymetrical, skinny straps and the back has the same line as the neck.. 

*lorna*... super cute declics! You look fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

Work Outfit today...

Black Slacks
Magenta Silk Body Suit
SOM1 Strass







Sorry.. blackberry pic.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, lookin' sassy and classy for work today! hehehe


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks panda!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Very pretty!!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice outfit *harlow!* Love the FOS!!

*Bella* wow! Another striking outfit.


----------



## savvysgirl

Looking cute *lorna*!! 

Lovely dress and shoes *Harlow*! 

Very classy *bella*! Beautiful outfit.


----------



## kett

Bella, you look great!

Harlow, cute outfit - love the art!


----------



## Zucnarf

My Graduation 

Loubies were present for my big day


----------



## kett

Awww, how sweet - congrats!


----------



## sara999

bella i can only dream of being as fierce and gorgeous as you 


harlow i LOVE your bow tatts!! i've got a rosary tatt on my left ankle/leg too!


----------



## harlow2424

sara999 said:


> bella i can only dream of being as fierce and gorgeous as you
> 
> 
> harlow i LOVE your bow tatts!! i've got a rosary tatt on my left ankle/leg too!


 

Thanks girl! I have a tattoo obsession. I love my CL's so much that I got bows and ribbons to honor them...lol..love my rosary too. it was in memory of my mom.


----------



## harlow2424

Pretty pictures bella!


----------



## sara999

harlow2424 said:


> Thanks girl! I have a tattoo obsession. I love my CL's so much that I got bows and ribbons to honor them...lol..love my rosary too. it was in memory of my mom.


me too!!! i have 9 and i'm working on my 10th already. i have one behind my right ear that is a tribute to my dad who passed last year. i am not a big strass person (i can't think of a place to wear it) but you rock them


----------



## lilmissb

Great pic *Zucnarf!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww congrats *Zucnarf!* 

Looking good *bella!*


----------



## Zucnarf

kett, lilmissb, dukeprincess, Thank You ladies


----------



## amazigrace

*zucnarf,* major congratulations
on your graduation! You look beautiful
in your CLs, and I know you must have
felt like a queen!


----------



## carlinha

you ladies are seriously HOT HOT HOT!!!!!

*bella* i am sure DH was pleased on vday!  

*harlow* - hello shoe twin!  lovely outfit.  i was just curious what you meant by getting the bows and ribbons tattoos to honor your CLs?  i always like to know the meaning behind tattoos, and i don't quite see the connection...

*zucnarf* - congrats on graduating!  what an accomplishment!


----------



## harlow2424

carlinha said:


> you ladies are seriously HOT HOT HOT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *harlow* - hello shoe twin! lovely outfit. i was just curious what you meant by getting the bows and ribbons tattoos to honor your CLs? i always like to know the meaning behind tattoos, and i don't quite see the connection...
> 
> well it's not just CL but I was in point as well with the lace up ballet shoes for 13 years and then when I quit dance my first pair of CL's that my mom got me were the lace up wedges. Since then I try to get any CL that has bows, ribbons, or lace up like the wedges or miss fortune booties. So that is where it all comes into cause now it looks like I am wearing the shoes I love all the time, cause the tattoo is how they would form on the back of my leg.


----------



## carlinha

harlow2424 said:


> well it's not just CL but I was in point as well with the lace up ballet shoes for 13 years and then when I quit dance my first pair of CL's that my mom got me were the lace up wedges. Since then I try to get any CL that has bows, ribbons, or lace up like the wedges or miss fortune booties. So that is where it all comes into cause now it looks like I am wearing the shoes I love all the time, cause the tattoo is how they would form on the back of my leg.



ahhhh ok!  now i get it!  i know there's always a meaning behind tattoos... for me, my foot one is a turtle riding a wave... it symbolizes the ocean for me, something i cannot live without.  and the turtle is probably my favorite thing to see underwater when i'm diving.  i love having one on me at all times


----------



## rilokiley

*LornaLou*- Very cute!

*Zucnarf*- Congrats on your graduation!

*Bella*- You look fabulous- I love the color of your shirt.


----------



## BellaShoes

sara999 said:


> bella i can only dream of being as fierce and gorgeous as you


:kiss: Thank you sara.....


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!!! It was a fun day at the office sporting all that bling on my heels!

*zucnarf*..Congrats on your CL's and even more important... your big graduation day!


----------



## plpc

You all look gorgeous ladies! Such inspirations!


----------



## Zucnarf

amazigrace, carlinha, rilokiley, bellashoes, plpc, 
 all my sweet ladies


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Harlow*~loving your outfit you sexxxayy lady. im totally drooling over your fire opal LC
*Bella*~im sure no guy can concentrate at work having you in the cubicle next over
*Zucnarf*~congrats on the graduation. you look great!

here's me going out to vday dinner last Sunday wearing DVF dress, LaRok jacket, chanel necklace(worn as a bracelet) and of course my lovely CLs-magenta patent New Simples


----------



## carlinha

*Magdalena* said:


> here's me going out to vday dinner last Sunday wearing DVF dress, LaRok jacket, chanel necklace(worn as a bracelet) and of course my lovely CLs-magenta patent New Simples



HOW did you JUST give birth a few weeks ago??!?!?!?!?!

i swear to god, you look positively AMAZING!!!!! 

i can only hope i get so lucky if i ever decide to have children!


----------



## kett

Wow, you look hot! I am loving the jacket.


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*! You look amazing!!!I really like the colors of your dress, and hehe, you are one of the few people I've seen that had a great figure all throughout your pregnancy and you still have an amazing figure!!! Hot mama!!! :: wolf whistles::


----------



## *Magdalena*

awww, Thank you so much *Carlinha, Kett, and Panda*!!! you're making me blush


----------



## sara999

JEEZ mags you are so gorgeous! are you sure you had a baby!? haha


----------



## icecreamom

*Miss Alice*  shoe twin! I'm loving your V-Day outfit... the contrast is perfect !


----------



## ikaesmallz

*Magdalena* you look hot! Love the dress!


----------



## icecreamom

*Harlow* looking red HaWt! Stunning!
*Lorna* you look too pretty and sweet!


----------



## icecreamom

*Zucnarf*, Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *magdalena*!

I love your VDay outfit, fabulous dress and magenta new simple's!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Magdalena:* There is no way you just had a baby!  You look fantastic!    Crap, I haven't even been pregnant and I can't fit into that dress. ush:


----------



## harlow2424

u look amazing Magda! Omg!!! Can't believe you had a baby...u have got some good genes


----------



## Miss_Q

*Lorna*- Love the Cramberrys!
*harlow*- Stunning!!
*Bella*- Very pretty!
*magdalena*- you are my idol!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

believe me girls, *Magdalena* had a slammin' body *DURING* pregnancy!!! How miraculous and fabulous is that?!?!!? I hope when I get pregnant I can keep my figure, just like you did Magdalena!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Everyone looks so beautiful. 


*Valentines Day*

I hate Red lipstick!


----------



## PANda_USC

*E*, you're rockin' the little black dress and red shoes! HOTTTT! I love the black and red combo; it really makes the fire opals pop!!!! I hope you had a wonderful Valentine's day with your boo boo!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Lorna* - I just LOVE Cranmberry... you look fab! 

*harlow* - You look great!!   I can't even imagine how painful getting those tattoos were, but that's so awesome you were able to get them!

*Bella *- You look so chic!! 

*mag* - OMG, woman, how on EARTH did you just give birth?!   I haven't popped out a kid yet and don't even have your fabulous body haha (and never will)!   Love the magenta patent new simples, and of course, the entire outfit! 

*Baggs*  you look hot... LOVE the FOS!


----------



## heat97

everyone looks soooo amazing!!!!!!! we have a group of gorgeous ladies!!


----------



## kett

Baggaholic you look fantastic! I think the red lipstick looks good.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*girls*~ you are too generous with your comments. you are all soo sweet!  thank you thank you thank you *Sara, Ikaesmallz, bella, duke, harlow, missq, panda and minal*.  

*Baggs*~look at you hot mama!  im thinking i need some fire opal strass in my life...


----------



## Stephanie***

*Baggaholic*  you look hot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! where are your blonde hair at?  I loved them 

**Magdalena** - You look great OMG and guys look at that dress! loving it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Zucnarf* - You look fabulous in blue lol! Congrats!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*harlow2424* - I  your sparkly shoes!! Gorgeous! you look great!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Stephanie*** said:


> *Baggaholic*  you look hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! where are your blonde hair at?  I loved them



THE BLONDE HAIR WILL BE HERE MARCH 1st Currently I am the winter brunette. hehe


----------



## Stephanie***

Baggaholic said:


> THE BLONDE HAIR WILL BE HERE MARCH 1st Currently I am the winter brunette. hehe


 
Glad to read this  dont get me wrong I like you as a brunette but I love you with the blonde  lol


----------



## iceyash

LOVEEEEEEE your collection! especially 

_Turq suede VPs with Balenciaga floral City!



_


Elsie87 said:


> Fun thread!
> 
> 
> Here are some bags I wear my CLs with:
> 
> 
> _Turq suede VPs with metallic turq Chanel flap_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Turq suede VPs with Balenciaga floral City_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blue Glittart VPs with Balenciaga floral City_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Black nappa Lillians with black Balenciaga City_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Black patent Wallis 85mm with Dior Gaucho patent croc tote_


----------



## iceyash

Loveee it!! 



panda_usc said:


> went out for v-day with my dbf ian today since he's going back to l.a. Tomorrow! He was nice and understanding enough to take the first pic for me(he doesn't really get what tpf is all about but : P to him)! I'm wearing my pink ombre herve leger tube dress, my violet 06 chanel jumbo in lambskin with silver hardware and of course, louboutins! New simple 120s in nude!! Also wore a cream colored cardigan so i didn't look as skimpy, ^_^!


----------



## Baggaholic

Stephanie*** said:


> Glad to read this  dont get me wrong I like you as a brunette but I love you with the blonde  lol



JUST SAY IT STEF!! I LOOK *FAT* WITH BrUNETTE HAIR!  :lolots:


----------



## Stephanie***

Baggaholic said:


> JUST SAY IT STEF!! I LOOK *FAT* WITH BrUNETTE HAIR!  :lolots:


 
NOOOOO!!!! NOOOOO!!!!!!!! Why cant I shut up... You arent fat!! Are you crazy????


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ just teasing.  My BF doesnt like me in brun hair. He says I look fat. I like it. I dunno what he's talkin bout?


----------



## Newport1

You look like perfection!



BellaShoes said:


> Work Outfit today...
> 
> Black Slacks
> Magenta Silk Body Suit
> SOM1 Strass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.. blackberry pic.


----------



## cts900

*baggs! * you look like a million bucks.  if you are fat, i am gigantic!  stop that.  you look exquisite!! :urock:



Baggaholic said:


> ^^ just teasing.  My BF doesnt like me in brun hair. He says I look fat. I like it. I dunno what he's talkin bout?


----------



## lilmissb

WOW *Mags!* You do not look like you've just given birth at all!!!  You look fabulous 

*Baggs* love the dress and of course the FOS!


----------



## icecreamom

*Baggs* Your BF needs prescription glasses! You don't look fat, you are looking totally hot, well defined and perfect legs!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Boy I am so behind in this thread!

*piggy* - your outfit is awesome!  I'm so loving the color and layers of your skirt!

*gucci *- you look hot!  LOVE the skirt! And you are rocking that Mardi Gras outfit - especially those beautiful strass shoes!

*naked *- fabulous outfit!  I totally  JCrew's t-shirts.

*archy* - I'm obviously too late to vote for your dinner outfit, but #1 is my fav!

*PANda* - that HL is FANTASTIC!!!  You are making me realize I need some HL in my life stat!  And your fire opals are 

*miss alice* - you Vday outfit is stunning!  I adore the pop of the pink with that dark blue.

*MissTreselle* - Gorgeous!  I can't believe you let them go - the color is amazing!

*Bella* - HOOOOTTTTTT!!  I can see why DH liked your outfit!  And your work outfit is so elegant - I am such a sucker for silk.

*Lorna *- you look adorable!  I can't get over how gorgeous those Declics are!

*harlow *- WOW!!!!  You are absolutely SMOKING!!  

*Zucnarf* - Congrats on your graduation!  You look wonderful. What a great graduation gift!

*Magdalena* - OMG, you just had a baby!?  Woman, you are a smokin' hot mama!  Love the whole outfit.
*
Baggs* - You are on fire!!!  You look absolutely sexy in that dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *fiery* and *Miss_Q*!

*baggaholic*... you look fantastic! Love the strass....


----------



## BellaShoes

Today.... was a Miss Boxe day


----------



## icecreamom

Super Bella, *Bella* hahaha


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous Bella!


----------



## sara999

bella i love your cardigan/jacket/thing


----------



## harlow2424

Hey Baggs, shoe twin They look amazing on you. I like the brown hair and red lipstick. You have amazing legs


----------



## woody

*Bella *- those miss boxe look so cute! LOVE!


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you ladies!!

*sara*... that is my go-to Banana Republic Cardi/Wrap.. they do one every Fall and I always snap them right up. They are perfect for travel too!


----------



## cts900

*bella*--you always look so very well put together!


----------



## lilmissb

Absolutely gorgeous *Bella!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*iceyash*, thank you hun!

*louboutinnerd*, do it do it do it! HLs do wonders!!!

*bella*, I love the miss boxes on you! So cute!


----------



## Stephanie***

*Bella*, you look great!!! I adore your miss boxe!!!!

*Bagg*, don't do this ever again to me


----------



## japskivt

*Lorna* - You look so cute - Cramberry is such a great color!

*Harlow* - You look great!! I am so in love with FO and that dress!

*Bella* - You look amazing in every photo! WOW!

*Mag* - OMG, seriously! You just gave birth? I have two little ones and never looked that good that soon after birth. Its amazing. You look incredible. You have some good genes. Love the outfit!

*Baggs* - Lookin HOT! Love the FO!


----------



## Baggaholic

Stephanie*** said:


> *Bagg*, don't do this ever again to me



 Rah-rah-ah-ah-ah! Roma-Roma-mamaa! Ga-ga-ooh.....


----------



## misselizabeth22

I was wearing my EB NP's with this outfit. LOL my friend cut my feet out


----------



## PANda_USC

*misselizabeth*, the eb declics match that shirt perfectly! And oh no! The shoes were cut out from the pic, : (!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Elizabeth*... SO PRETTY!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thanks Panda and Baggs!!


----------



## babysweetums

it was a calyptastic night for me lol...my babies first night out! went to the knicks bulls game...i was sitting like 10 seats from nicole richie and joel madden too =) so much fun even though the knicks lost


----------



## Baggaholic

babysweetums said:


> it was a calyptastic night for me lol...my babies first night out! went to the knicks bulls game...i was sitting like 10 seats from nicole richie and joel madden too =) so much fun even though the knicks lost



I bet your outfit surpassed Nicoles! You look stunning!


----------



## PANda_USC

*babysweetums*, ahh, love the look!!!!! Wonderful calypsos!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Awesome ensemble babysweetums!!


----------



## icecreamom

*babysweet* You looked amazing! I'm completely  those calypsos on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*misselizabeth* - you look so pretty!  I can image the Declics looked amazing with that outfit!
*
babysweetums *- your outfit is great!  I love the skinny pants with the Calypsos! I'm sure your shoes were the center of attention last night!


----------



## misselizabeth22

LouboutinNerd said:


> *misselizabeth* - you look so pretty!  I can image the Declics looked amazing with that outfit!
> *
> babysweetums *- your outfit is great!  I love the skinny pants with the Calypsos! I'm sure your shoes were the center of attention last night!



Thank you very much!

It was before I went to the Jersey Shore Blowout Party.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you baggs, panda, misselizabeth, icecream & nerd...my own picture just inspired me to lose 10pounds lol...they are fun to dress up,im looking for ways to make them more casual though because my boring life doesnt call for alot of red carpet events lol


----------



## Baggaholic

you're welcome shoe twin!


----------



## babysweetums

p.s wearing strass was alot of work, i was worried the whole night about someone kicking my shoes by accident or me scratching against something especially at MSG it was so packed!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*babys*, love your outfit w/ the Calypsos!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Yeah! That's why I bought extra crystals. So I dont have to worry


----------



## Stephanie***

OMG *babysweetums*, I am in love with these shoes!! you look great!!

*Bagg*, this is not funny


----------



## LornaLou

Wow there are too many photos to comment on individually! Everyone looks fantastic! I really love the outfits  Thank you everyone for my nice comments as well!


----------



## amazigrace

*baggs,* I didn't even recognize you with the
dark hair, but you look gorgeous in your new stras!
And, NO, you don't look fat! Geeeezzzzzz

*baby,* love, love, love your shoes!

*bella,* I'm coming to your house to steal
your beautiful Miss Boxe's. I covet those shoes,
and you look beautiful!


----------



## clothingguru

babysweetums: love the calypso's!!!! ow!

Everyone looks gORGEOUS!

I wore my Fire Opal Strass to a work convention....but didnt dress up too much...just a high waisted skirt and top....didnt want to look TOO fansy.


----------



## mal

nice, *guru*! love the skirt too...


----------



## lilmissb

^^Nice!


----------



## Baggaholic

Guru... I love your skirt! 

Thanks for that picture. I don't feel bad anymore taking pics in my messy closet!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*CGuru*, you look fantastic!


----------



## phiphi

everyone looks mah-velous!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*mal, lilmissb, kuromi-chan, phiphi*: too sweet...

*Baggs:* thanks! haha LMAO! :lolots: I couldnt be bothered to clean it before I took the pics! Glad to know we both have messy closet pics


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *amazi*!!

*baby*... those shoes!!!! 

Love the strass *clothing*... you look _mahhhhhhvalous_!


----------



## BellaShoes

No outfit pics for me today but I wore grey/pink pinstripe slacks, grey sweater and my LV Grey leopard sprouse scarf... paired with my Grey Decolletes!


----------



## chelleybelley

*CG*, love the outfit!!


----------



## PyAri

miss alice said:


> *Panda, and Guccigal07*, you both look HOT!!!!
> 
> Everyone looks smoking here!
> 
> 
> Valentines Day Part I outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my pink python Rolandos.



I REALLY love this outfit. 

There's too many gorgeous pics to name all of them, but everyone looks so hot!


----------



## nycfashionlvr

AH this thread is CL heaven. *Magdalena* you have GREAT style and as everyone else said a banging bod unbelievable that you had u baby!


----------



## kuromi-chan

my outfit last thursday - it was the night of AMcQ's passing, so i wore my Union Jack clutch in his honor.


----------



## clothingguru

*BellaShoes:* oh shucks  hehe thank you! P.s. the outfit you wore today sounds..._VERY Classy_ and that's my *FAVORITE LOOK*...you can never get too much classy !

*chelleybelly: *

*kuromi-chan:* Great outfit!!!! HAWT! love the strass....TWIN!


----------



## immashoesaddict

K : *HUBBA BUBBA *  Btw is that  a belt of part of the skirt ..? me likey


----------



## fieryfashionist

OMG, *T*, you got yourself some FOS?!   You look absolutely amazing!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Bella*, you're rockin' the Miss Boxe! 
*
misselizabeth* - Your blue top is a perfect match for your gorgeous (just cuz we can't see 'em doesn't mean they aren't stunning!) EB NPs! 

*babysweetums* - Phew, is that kinda shoe hotness even allowed at a bball game?!   Nicole Ritchie has nothing on you!   Also, 10lbs from where haha?   I should admit to having the same goal though... daily sweets are not helping me... gotta stop!!

*CGuru* - You look so chic!   The FOS LC looks so beautiful on you ... I bet every woman at the convention was distracted by your shoes haha.


----------



## kuromi-chan

ladies!!

*CGuru*, yay shoe twins!!  

*C*, awww   hehe!  the belt is separate, from Club Monaco!  

*M*!  yep i did!!  you know i can't resist the *sparklies*


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothingguru* aka *R*, OMG you and your long legs! The coral top looks wonderful against your skin, and that skirt really elongates your already super long legs, hehe. I love seeing your modeling pics, meow!! And heheh, beautiful fire opals my lovely!!

*kuromi*, ahh you look fabulous!The red shoes really make the red in the clutch pop!! You really know how to accessorize!! Let the shoes and clutch take the show against a simple and chic outfit. And meow! Did you get the Jonquil strass too? ^_^


----------



## lilmissb

Good god *kuromi!* Why are we not foot twins? I would love to "share" your alta fifres and FOS! 

Oh you look fabulous btw!


----------



## clothingguru

*fieryfashionist*: THANK YOU so much your "oh so" kind! haha yessss... most of the women are crabby prunes tho lol and i saw them looking but they were WAY too proud to ask or say anything! Not like US TPFers!  Except one Lovely lady she commented on them: "Lovely shoes dear!" She was sweet  
*
PANDA! *Aka Hot stuff! Thank you for the compliments cheeka! Your SO sweet! xo
I may have long legs but if ONLY i could be as PETITE as YOU tiny Panda!
Well i guess you cant have the best Of Both worlds! DARN! lol
Well we do have one thing the same: FOS! 
AND cant wait to see you in those Jean Lizzard PIGGIES sweets! OW!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *panda*, dear shoe twin!!    remember how NM was all wacko with the colors??  well the Fire Opals were sent to me by mistake, but what an awesome mistake it was!!    they are truly spectacular in person, huh?    i couldn't resist!  as for the Jonquils....mayyybee....

*lilmiss*, thank you sweets!    aww, if only!  i'd gladly share with you!


----------



## lilmissb

My outfit today - Myne silk top, denim leggings & blue acid LC's.


----------



## japskivt

*babysweetums* - you look so chic!

*Kuromi* - AMAZING as always. You got both strass! You bad girl! I love them. I really am beginning to think I NEED some strass in my life.

*LilMiss*, I love the BAWLC with that outfit.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *jap!* The blue acid makes the outfit!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Kuromi* and *Lilimiss* looking Good


----------



## kett

kuromi-chan - I love the shoe/bag combo, you look great

lilmissb - you look great!


----------



## sara999

gorgeous kuromi! i'm stille dying for a black UJ clutch

i love that outfit T, the billowy top really complements the silhouette of the leggings


----------



## kuromi-chan

great outfit *lilmiss*!  i love that top!


----------



## kuromi-chan

awww, thank you japs, icecreammom, kett, and sara for all your sweet comments!  

*japs*, yes, very, very bad!  :shame:  you DO need some strass!  

*sara*, YOU of all people should have a UJ clutch!!  oh i could totally picture you rocking it!    when i got mine, BF said, "you're not even British!"  so?!  i can still rock one!    haha!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Cguru *- you look STUNNING!!!!  Those FO are just incredible.  I love how they just make the outfit!

*kuromi* -Another FO strass!!!  Gorgeous as always!  You always look so put together and chic.

*lilmissb* - Gorgeous!  I love the color of your silk top - looks amazing with your skin tone.  And I am so drooling over your LC!


----------



## sara999

kuromi-chan said:


> *
> **sara*, YOU of all people should have a UJ clutch!!  oh i could totally picture you rocking it!    when i got mine, BF said, "you're not even British!"  so?!  i can still rock one!    haha!


i KNOW!!! iv'e wanted one since they first appeared...they were  just always out of my budget, it is hard to justify a clutch i'll probably never use. maybe i'll buy it when i gain british citizenship!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *LouboutinNerd*!  you're so sweet!  

*sara*, that'll be a GREAT congratulatory gift to yourself!!    you know, they're about $100 CHEAPER now, than when i bought mine a few years ago!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *fiery*!!

*kuromi*, you look gorgeous!

*lilmiss*, just caught your new additions in your collection thread, fabulous! Love your pink top paired with the acid pythons!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Kuromi:* Work it girl!  Loving your style! 

*Guru:* Love your outfit! 

*miss b:* You are just too cute for words!


----------



## clothingguru

*LouboutinNerd:* oh ...thank you sweets! I know they make any outfit! that's what i LOVE about them!

*lilmissb:* such a cute outfit, you look great! LOVE the purple top! My FAV color and the shoes.....oh the shoes! Love it!


----------



## harlow2424

My sparkly dress for Vegas in April...just trying it on with my beige biancas for fun so excuse the hot mess of hair and makeup..it was a long day..


----------



## Tygriss

^^ wow! i love your dress on you!

and umm.. if that's what you ladies consider a hot mess of hair and makeup, i am never posting a picture of myself..


----------



## harlow2424

Tygriss said:


> ^^ wow! i love your dress on you!
> 
> and umm.. if that's what you ladies consider a hot mess of hair and makeup, i am never posting a picture of myself..


 

Lol...I always say that if I think I look ehh just so I can make people aware. I am my own worst critic i guess.


----------



## lilmissb

*icecreamom*, *kett*, *Sara*, *kuromi*, *LN*, *Bella*, *Duke* & *CG!* 

Nice dress *harlow!*


----------



## *Magdalena*

nycfashionlvr said:


> AH this thread is CL heaven. *Magdalena* you have GREAT style and as everyone else said a banging bod unbelievable that you had u baby!


 
thanks sweetheart!

*Kuromi*~you look awesome!  loving the clutch(hello twin) and of course, the FOS...when did you get those you lucky girl?!
*lilmissb*~you lo0k great!  your acid blue pythons are beautiful...
*Harlow*~love love love that dress....so pretty! have fun in Vegas


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Harlow* - that dress is fabulous!  I am such a sucker for sparkly dresses!  Can I ask who the dress is by?


----------



## harlow2424

LouboutinNerd said:


> *Harlow* - that dress is fabulous! I am such a sucker for sparkly dresses! Can I ask who the dress is by?


 

It's by Alice and Olivia called the keyhole sequin dress...from Bloomingdales. It's a popular dress. Alot of stars have been wearing it and it came in all these pretty colors but I was waiting patiently for the purple one and then got it.


----------



## clothingguru

*HARLOW!!!!!!* LOVE that dress! You look AMAZING!!!  LOVE alica and olivia!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Mags!*


----------



## rilokiley

*kuromi*- you look STUNNING!   Drop dead gorgeous!


*lilmissb*- I love your outfit!!  The top is gorgeous, and I love the denim leggings with your blue acid python LC.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *rilo!*


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I think I need that dress *harlow*!!


----------



## sara999

harlow you look lovely as always! great figure


----------



## BellaShoes

Perfect dress *harlow*!! You look splendid!


----------



## mal

*kuromi *and *lilmiss*- you're both rockin' it 
*harlow*- love the dress, tats and Biancas


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Bella, Duke, Mags, rilo,* and *mal*!!  

*Mags*, (AMcQ UJ clutch twin!), i got the FOS a few weeks ago.  just been keeping "mum" about them!    and...we're gonna be clutch twins again soon!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*harlow*, i love your sparkly A+O dress!!    you look great!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *mal!*


----------



## Souzie

*Kuromi*...stunning!!!
*Lilmiss*,when did you get python LC's??  You look great btw!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *xsouzie*!    how've you been, girl?!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *xsouzie!*  I only got them last week so still very elated about them.


----------



## *Magdalena*

kuromi-chan said:


> *Bella, Duke, Mags, rilo,* and *mal*!!
> 
> *Mags*, (AMcQ UJ clutch twin!), i got the FOS a few weeks ago. just been keeping "mum" about them!  and...we're gonna be clutch twins again soon!


 
hmmm...the black crystal one??


----------



## harlow2424

Thanks for the compliments ladies Everyone always looks so pretty on this thread...love looking at all the CL's.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Magdalena* said:


> hmmm...the black crystal one??


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## amazigrace

*missb, kuromi, and harlow,* you cute little, tiny
girls, all three of you look simply gorgeous in your 
outfits and CLs!  ::off dreaming of what it used to be
like in my 20s::


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay ladies.... headed off for Union Square SF today...wearing my Babel Boots.....


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *Dani* & *amazi!* 

*amazi* don't make it sound like you're so old woman! You and yaya are some mighty fine, youthful looking ladies 

Sexy *Bella!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you lilmiss....


----------



## surlygirl

love it, *Bella*! you may have inspired an upcoming outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

ohhhhhh, do share *surly*.....


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmissb*, love the outfit, especially the color of your top!

*harlow*, I love the colors of your dress! That dress is fabulous for Vegas(I am currently vacationing there, lol). And eat lots of nummy food and do some serious shopping, ::

*bella*, looking lovely and _stealth_ in all black, hehehe


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *PANda*!


----------



## miss alice

Bella, you look SEXY!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks miss_alice!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

great outfit, *Bella!* Legs for miles


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

BellaShoes said:


> Okay ladies.... headed off for Union Square SF today...wearing my Babel Boots.....



holy hot tamale!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Panda!*


----------



## annaspanna33

*Lilmissb* Gorgeous outfit, love the top!!

*Bella* LOVE those boots, and what a perfect outfit. Bit random but I  your hair...do you use rollers or is it just a really good blow dry? (Please don't tell me it's just naturally like that, I will be super jealous!!!)


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *nerdy*!! 

Awww, thanks *anna*!! I swear by Bumble and Bumble hair thickening spray at my roots, blow dry with a Tourmaline dryer and round brush... touch up with a 3 inch barrel ceramic iron... it sounds like 4 hours in the loo but I only spend 25 minutes on hair... HTH


----------



## annaspanna33

Aw thanks for the info *bella*!! What does the Bumble and Bumble hair thickening spray do, does it give volume?


----------



## BellaShoes

It does, it is a pump spray and gives great volume all over if you wish... I just use it at my roots.


----------



## annaspanna33

Think I'll have to give it a try


----------



## shockboogie

Quick snapshot of my outfit last night: 
*Watersnake Altadamas* with T by Alexander Wang Grey Shirt and midnnight blue leggings.


----------



## vhdos

Cest Moi booties paired with black leggings and a long white Anthropologie button-down shirt.


----------



## sara999

shock you're killing me here!!! i can't believe i passed over the watersnakes when they were in stores. such a dumb move! gorgeous


vhdos i love the booties!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

bella - ow owwwww!!!  fab!

shock - love the outfit and boy do i need some ads in my collection!!

vhdos - cute outfit!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *Dani* and *amazi*!  

*Bella*, looking good!  love the Babels!

*shock*, your outfit looks so chic and comfy!!

*vhdos*, cute outfit!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Kuromi*, HOT HOT HOT!!!! Love the clutch and FO's! 

*T*, gorgeous as always! Loving those LC's. 

Love your piccie *Bella*. Sexy! 

*shock*, you always look so .. perfect. Gorgeous. 

*vhdos*, beautiful.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Smokin' hot, *Bella*!

*shock *- LOVE the color of your leggings!

*vhdos* - So chic and elegant!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *savvys*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *anna* & *savvs!!* 

Just gorgeous *shock!*

Nice outfit *vhdos*


----------



## rilokiley

*Bella*- You look gorgeous!  Your hair is so pretty.

*shock*- Fabulous as always 

*vhdos*- I love your top!


Went dress shopping with my bridesmaids yesterday... For once, I was the tallest one! 

Navy tunic shirt- Forever 21
Black leggings- Express
CL Alta Ariella








Better shot of my AA on the Manhattan (or was it Brooklyn?  can't remember) Bridge...


----------



## rdgldy

love the boots,* Rilo*!!


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE the whole outfit *rilo!* The boots are TDF.


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *rdgldy* and *lilmissb*!


----------



## surlygirl

*vhdos *- love the C'est Moi with that outfit! you look great!

*rilo *- love the Altas! they look perfect with your leggings and tunic!



BellaShoes said:


> ohhhhhh, do share *surly*.....



*Bella *- I wore black leggings and a black tunic with a black sweater with black Bourge knee boots! Totally inspired by your amazing outfit. Not sure how it looked though, last minute outing ... didn't even have time to get a good look in the mirror!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh *rilo*, those boots on those legs  Hope you had a fabulous day out with your bridesmaids.


----------



## brintee

I love those pics *rilo*, and the dresses are beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Rilo*!

Love your outfit pics *rilo*... and the action shot!

Sounds fabulous *surly*... we were certainly twins!


----------



## annaspanna33

*Rilo* those boots look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *surly*, *savvysgirl*, *brintee*, *Bella*, and *annaspanna*! 


*surly*- Your outfit sounds fab!​


----------



## clothingguru

*rilokiley:* You look So good! Love your outfit with your CL's!!! CONGRATS on the upcoming wedding!
*NerdyBirdy1982:* You look amazing in your Babel boots! ow! 
*shockboogie: *GORGEOUS watersnake atladamas !!!!! You look so good in them, and paired with the perfect outift!!
*vhdos:* HOT stuff!!!! your Cest Moi booties go great with your outfit!
*
So i had a big 2 day assembly this weekend and here's what i wore:

1- Alexander Mcqueen Drape front jersey Dress paired with my Lady Page CL's and my Gucci Hysteria collection hand bag and my Talula Jacket.

2- Max Azria top with just a high waisted skirt and my Mini Pink Glitter Piggies! *


----------



## PyAri

*Rilo*, love the boots!
*CG*, your dress and LPs look fab together!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *clothingguru* and *PyAri*!


*clothingguru*- Love your LP, and your Talula coat is gorgeous.


----------



## vhdos

Thanks ladies - you are all very sweet


----------



## clothingguru

*rilokiley & Pyari:* Thank you ladies!


----------



## LornaLou

Everyone looks beautiful! I especially love the purple/pink sparkley dress a few pages back and the lady pages on this page


----------



## BellaShoes

*CG*, the mini glitter pigalles with the grey high waisted skirt... Perfection!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lornalou & Bellashoes:*  So sweet


----------



## clothingguru

Lornalou & Bellashoes:


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *clothingguru*!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rilo*, what a great pic!!  i love your whole outfit!  

*cguru*, you always look so fantastic!!  i adore your fuxia glitters!


----------



## clothingguru

*kuromi-chan:* Aww shucks ...your too sweet cheeka! Thank you...i adore them too! lol. P.s. Saw your  Samira STRASS.....O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!! I don't know why or HOW i never saw them before i must have missed them in your collection thread! Truly AMazing! 

*surlygirl:* THanks sweets!  xo


----------



## PANda_USC

*rilo* aka *S*, you look so fabulously chic hun!!!

*clothingguru* aka *R*, I love your sense of style missy! The long, pencil skirts...the gorgeous blouses and TRENCHES! A girl after my own heart!! And those fuchsia glitter pigalles look spectacular with the last outfit! They look like shimmering pink diamonds, ^_^!! P.S: missed ya in Vegas, ^_^


----------



## clothingguru

OH *Panda *aka *G*! i MISSED you too and all your thoughtful posts and new ITEM posts!!!!! Love those ! I hope you had an amazing time!!!! Message me all the juicy things you did out and about in the town! AND must post your new things!!!!!! yay!

Thank you my sweets  That was so kind of you to say. You always say the sweetest things that make my day! I bet there isn't a bad bone in your body! I LOVE IT! 
I had to have some CANDY pink with my outfit! 
 I ALWAYS seek out your posts because i KNOW that i'm going to want what you have! LIKE the Burbery lilac jacket!!!! Ive been dreamy about it and CAn't wait till you get it! ahh! So excited! We have such similar taste...actually the most similar i've come across so far! Too bad we don't live closer....but i say a meet up soon when i come out your way !!! xxo :kiss:


----------



## lilmissb

*CG* both outfits are awesome! Loving the fuschia glitter pigalles!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

clothingguru said:


> *So i had a big 2 day assembly this weekend and here's what i wore:*
> 
> *1- Alexander Mcqueen Drape front jersey Dress paired with my Lady Page CL's and my Gucci Hysteria collection hand bag and my Talula Jacket.*
> 
> *2- Max Azria top with just a high waisted skirt and my Mini Pink Glitter Piggies! *
> 
> View attachment 1028156
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028158
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028159
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028160


 
hello girlfriend!! you look AMAZING!!!!!!! love love love all of your outfits, especially the AMQ one w/lady page. and that trench coat....


----------



## brintee

You look gorgeous *clothingguru*!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *sara99, moshi_moshi, kuromi, savvy, lilmissb, rilo, & clothingguru*!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *kuromi* and *PANda*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Vhdos, Bella, Rilo and Guru:*  You all look fabulous ladies!


----------



## miss alice

*Rilo, Clothingguru, vhdos,* you all look AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Duke* and *miss alice*- thank you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, sorry I missed your pic hun! You look fabulous!! Those leggings really make the snakeskin pop!

*vhdos*, looking elegant and sophisticated as usual my dear!


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothingguru* aka *R*, meow!! Puh-rease come visit Panda in San Francisco!! Let's be bad together, heh heh heh heh heh. And thank you for always saying the sweetest things! I look forward to your posts too because I wish I could pull off long skirts like you..but I'm short..-__-.  

P.S: I'm glad I could make you blush, : P!!! Muahahah!


----------



## clothingguru

*lilmissb:* Thank you sweetheart! I know im loving them more than I thought I would! BONUS! 

**Magdalena**: Thank you Hot stuff!!!! Yes that outfit was my FAv too! LOVE AMQ and the lady page&#8217;s! And the trench coat is new and I love it so much I cant stop wearing it! That&#8217;s when you know you made an amazing purchase for yourself! xo 

*brintee, dukeprincess, miss alice:*  Sweet Ladies!!!! 

p.s. *Miss Alice:* love your avi!
*brintee: *did you get my post about the phone number for Aritzia where i got the trench?


----------



## LornaLou

Photos from Saturday  I can't remove the watermark as the jeans are my own jeans so the watermark needs to stay on, please excuse it  Here are my barbie pink declic's.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, adorable as always! And cute jeans!! I love the zippers on the bottom!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lornalou!!!!! *Very cute outfit! LOVE THE barbie pink! Adds a candy touch to complete it! you look great! And Nice jeans! You made and designed them yourself?


----------



## LornaLou

clothingguru said:


> *Lornalou!!!!! *Very cute outfit! LOVE THE barbie pink! Adds a candy touch to complete it! you look great! And Nice jeans! You made and designed them yourself?



I designed them all myself yeah, the cut, the wash, zippers, buttons, studs, pocket lining, stitching, everything  They are all my design. I designed them for a company called Prima Jeans


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, very impressive *Lorna.*  Love the jeans!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lorna*: Thats awesome! Great job!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Lorna*, you are too cute!!    i love all your pops of *PINK*!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you


----------



## BellaShoes

You look fabulous* lorna*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just some Vegas pics..first pic is with dbf as we're off to Joel Robuchon's L'Atelier...sporting my fire opal strass lady claudes

I don't know why my purple lizzie very prives look different with flash! They match my purse really well in natural lighting, : P


----------



## rilokiley

*PANda*, you look stunning!  You have such a great figure, and both pairs of CL's look amazing on you!  I hope you had fun in Vegas with DBF!


----------



## madamelizaking

Oooh panda how cute!!!!!!! You guys are adorable!! and that HL iS HOT


----------



## clothingguru

*PANDA: *Love love the second outfit i can totally see myself in it! Love the Purse matching the shoes! You look great! So slim 

And LOVELY FOS darlin!


----------



## lilmissb

*CG* I'd love the fuscia glitters too if I wrap myself around the 120 heel!!!

Fabulous *Lorna!* Love the jeans and the accessorising in pink.

Love both outfits *Panda!* Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rilo*, thank you so much darling Rilo!! I had a good time with dbf minus the spat we had the last evening..sigh..I will probably PM you about it, LOL.

*madameliza*, thank you hun!!^_^, ::blushes::
*
clothing R*, hahaha, I love how we're style twins, except I love a lot of the things you have except I'm too short to pull them off, : P!! Hehhe..and thank you! I got so bloated in Vegas from pigging out on so much delicious lamb, lobster and foie gras, BAH!  And hehehe, thank youuuuuu Fire Opal twinny..soon to be volcano strass twinny, heheheheh

*lilmissb*, :: thank you dear!


----------



## clothingguru

l*ilmissb:* Haha i know the 120 is a bit high but not that bad really 

*Panda: *haha and im not tiny enough to fit into yours! hehe. Aw shucks! Oh well we can still shop together!


----------



## shockboogie

You look so fab, *PANda*!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ I'm easing my way into it with the LC first...


----------



## babysweetums

panda you look gorgeous i love the white outfit with the purple....well done!


----------



## brintee

Cuuuutteee *lorna*!
*Panda*, you look fabulous woman!!


----------



## clothingguru

lilmissb said:


> ^^ I'm easing my way into it with the LC first...



Haha perfect!


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock R*, thank you so much dear!! and purple lizzie shoe twin, ::

*babysweetums*, thank youuu!!! Is your fave color purple too?

*brintee*, hahah, thank you sweetie!!  ::


----------



## BellaShoes

You look amazing PANda!!! Hope you and dbf had (have?) a blast in Vegas!


----------



## miss alice

lorna, you look soooo cute, love the barbie pink!!!!! bravo!

PANda, you look so sexy!! have a great time in vegas!!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Panda you look great! And thank you everyone


----------



## MichelleD

Wow. I had to go back 9 pages to catch up but it was well worth it.  You ladies have been working it out!!!

*Kumori-Chan* - love, , love the UJ clutch and the fire opals 

*LilMiss *- adorable outfit, perfect with the acid blue LC's

*Harlow* - great dress for sin city

*Bella* - great outfit

*Shock* -  fabulous as always 

*Vhdos* -cute outfit


----------



## MichelleD

*Rilo* - Love the shot your your boots on the bridge 

Round II

*Clothingguru* - gorgeous outfits. I love the black dress with the LP's, the Talula coat is tdf and the pink glitter pigalles...

*Panda* - you look great! Luv the lizard VP's

*Lorna *- adorable


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, thank youuu! We did have an enjoyable time in Vegas..too bad I'm back in SF already, haha

*miss alice*, thank you dear!

*lorna*, merci beaucoup cutie!

*michelled*, thanks so much! I love lizzie anything, : P


----------



## mal

*Lorna,* the Declics look awesome, and I was just admiring your jeans when I read that you designed them! Impressive!
*PANda,* great outfits and you and DBF look good together... he better be nice though!
all the ladies in this thread are really raising the bar!


----------



## clothingguru

*MichelleD:* Thanks cheeka! The pink Piggies are so shiny! Like eye candy! I love them


----------



## Elsie87

*Lorna*: You look sooo pretty, girl! Love that Barbie pink! 

*Panda*: Fabulous outfits!!! You and your BF make a hot couple!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Michelle!*   Hope you've been well.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow you guys all look great! *bella*- just no words, *shockboogie*- love the combo! ad are one of my favs!  *rilo*: those boots are amazing!!  *clothingguru*- wow!!! i love the outfits and the pink miniglitters! and *Lorna*: those barbie pinks are tdf and they look amazing w.skinny jeans!


----------



## harlow2424

Panda, Looking awesome girl! Ur figure is so cute. I am so excited about Vegas. It will be my first time? Did you have fun, or are you still there? Let me know some fun things to do there. I know eveything there is great but we are going for only 3 days so need to hit the best places Thanks!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ooh lala .... you ladies look smashing!!!

*harlow* check out on of the cirque du soleil shows, otherwise walk around the strip. Places to shop/window-shop -- Crystal mall (forgot the actual name of the place), Ceasar's Palace Forum, Wynn, Venetian, etc. etc.

There's an ice bar in mandalay bay that I had wanted to check out the last time I was there


----------



## clothingguru

Thanks *Nerdybirdy!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*halow*, thank you! I stayed there for three nights too..hmm..make sure to go to the Forum shops, the Palazzo, the Wynn and Bellagio shopping area...Palazzo has the CL boutique...lots of good shopping..a couple of Hermes boutiques, Chanel and two Herve Legers!!, : P!! 

TAO(Venetian) and Pure(Caesar's Palace) if you like clubbing, Joel Robuchon's restaurant(has 3 Michelin stars, fixe prix about $250/person? I forgot haha) at MGM Grand and uhm..hmm..if you like seafood buffet with king crab legs and endless mimosas, Sterling Brunch on Sundays at Ballys(in a steakhouse, $85/person)...Jean-Phillipe(at Bellagio) has lots of pastriesss!!!!

OH, and when you're there, make sure to watch a Cirque de Soleil show or two!!! "O" was phenomenal, as is "Love"(Beatles theme).


----------



## noah8077

crazzee_shopper said:


> ooh lala .... you ladies look smashing!!!
> 
> *harlow* check out on of the cirque du soleil shows, otherwise walk around the strip. Places to shop/window-shop -- Crystal mall (forgot the actual name of the place), Ceasar's Palace Forum, Wynn, Venetian, etc. etc.
> 
> There's an ice bar in mandalay bay that I had wanted to check out the last time I was there



The ice bar was pretty fun!  COLD though!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*harlow*.. if you're renting a car taking a drive through red rock canyon is so pretty!  we rented a convertible last time we were there and drove though, it was gorgeous!

also if you don't want to spend $$$ on food there are tons a REALLY good places off the strip that have delicious food for half the price.  my favorite sushi place is right near the hardrock cafe in a little shopping center... they have the best spicy tuna salad


----------



## icecreamom

*Panda *Looking Pretty, hope you r having a great time in Vegas!


----------



## cts900

PANda_USC said:


> Just some Vegas pics..first pic is with dbf as we're off to Joel Robuchon's L'Atelier...



You look like a million bucks* PANda*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*icecreamom*, thank you hun!

*cts*, ::blushes:: you're too kind!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*panda*, you look SMOKING HOTTT!!!  sounds like you had a fab time in Vegas!!


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *Michelle!*   Hope you've been well.



I've been well hun, thanks for asking. I've been purposefully avoiding this thread so I'm not tempted to shop after checking out all the fabulous outfits and accessories. It clearly doesn't take much for me to fall off the "ban" wagon:shame: any old excuse will do.


----------



## harlow2424

Wow, thanks eveyone!!! We are going end of April for my fiance's bday and we are staying at the Bellagio. I already planned to do alot of shopping and to check out the CL boutique! Our hotel I think is where the Cirque show is so that was a definite show to check out. Definitely check out that ice bar, sounds cool. Can't wait....I'm super excited. Glad u had a good time Panda


----------



## woody

harlow2424 said:


> Wow, thanks eveyone!!! We are going end of April for my fiance's bday and we are staying at the Bellagio. I already planned to do alot of shopping and to check out the CL boutique! Our hotel I think is where the Cirque show is so that was a definite show to check out. Definitely check out that ice bar, sounds cool. Can't wait....I'm super excited. Glad u had a good time Panda


 
Its so exciting reading about everyone's trips to LV. We are staying at the Venetian in a few weeks. I am eagerly reading everyone's shopping, eating and travel tips! 

Have fun at the Bellagio Harlow!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Lorna* - OMG, you designed and made those jeans!? You are a superstar - they look like designer jeans!  And the Declics look gorgeous with them.

Foxy *PANda*!!  Looking gorgeous as always.  Is that a gorgeous HL I spy with those incredible FO Strass?


----------



## PANda_USC

*woody*, the Venetian is soo nice! I loved staying there, meow! And so close to the Palazzo and Wynn. Have funnnnnnnn!!

*louboutinnerd*, thank you sweetie and what good eyes you have! Yes, meow, it's an HL, . Do you have any HL?


----------



## woody

PANda_USC said:


> *woody*, the Venetian is soo nice! I loved staying there, meow! And so close to the Palazzo and Wynn. Have funnnnnnnn!!


 
Thanks Panda! Sounds like I will be in shoe shopping heaven


----------



## Vodkaine

Of course the bandage dress is HL !   You look amazing Gina ! (not to mention the very handsome one next to you =)


----------



## PyAri

*PANda *love the pic of the bag and the shoe, enjoy your time in Vegas =)


----------



## sobe2009

I went away on vacationes for 10 days and can't catch up with this thread. 

*Lorna*, you designed those jeans!?!?. Congrats, they look great and the barbie pink so pretty on you. Love ur outfit pics.

*Panda,* holy &%& you look AMAZING!!!. Chanel, Lizard, CL's, so pretty. Meow!!
Love your Vegas knowledge, such a fun place, isn't?? . I miss it but not sure when we will be back since we have a 1 year old  daughter and now our vacation destination are more into child friendly places. My DH is trying to convice me that is a child friendly place 
 Seems that you had a blast. Congrats!!! BTW you guys make an adorable couple.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Vodkaine*, merci beaucoup! And ::, that's my teddy boo boo. He's half French, and you're all French yes? Meow!

*PyAri*, oh thank you hun but the Vegas dream is over. I'm back in San Francisco..back to reality..back to work...back to being a hermit. -__-.

*sobe*, meow meow! You over there with the long legs!::directs paw towards you:: Thank you darling! Vegas sure is fun but I think it's definitely not infant-friendly..what with smoking being allowed in almost every place. I smelled like an ash tray just from walking around the casinos. Perhaps when your daughter is a bit older, you can have someone watch her for a weekend? I'm sure you and your DH have a blast in Vegas, what with the food, shopping, shows and gambling(if you're into gambling, )

Hehehe, and thank you for the comment on my boo boo and me, ::


----------



## roussel

Lorna, cute outfit, the declics are just perfect with jeans

Panda the HL and FO LC looks hot.  You and your DBF look cute together. How was the resto?  Need to check it out on our next Vegas trip.  Love the purple Chanel and VPs


----------



## Luv n bags

PANda_USC said:


> Just some Vegas pics..first pic is with dbf as we're off to Joel Robuchon's L'Atelier...sporting my fire opal strass lady claudes
> 
> I don't know why my purple lizzie very prives look different with flash! They match my purse really well in natural lighting, : P


 
Panda, you're hot stuff!


----------



## lilflobowl

wearing my CL patent Lillians with a HL dress to my friend's wedding dinner:


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lilflo*, you look stunning!    love that HL!


----------



## Newport1

Those shoes look just amazing on you!  The photo you posted before sitting down has to be one of the most artistic shoe photos I've ever seen!



lilflobowl said:


> wearing my CL patent Lillians with a HL dress to my friend's wedding dinner:


----------



## ochie

*lilflo-*- lovely! you look hot hot hot!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

PANda_USC said:


> *woody*, the Venetian is soo nice! I loved staying there, meow! And so close to the Palazzo and Wynn. Have funnnnnnnn!!
> 
> *louboutinnerd*, thank you sweetie and what good eyes you have! Yes, meow, it's an HL, . Do you have any HL?



Not yet, but I hope to soon!  The more I see them on here, the more I want one!

*lilfobowl *- you are contributing my HL wanting!!  You look fabulous, so chic and sexy!


----------



## icecreamom

*lilflobowl* You look super pretty! Hope you had fun at the dinner party!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilflobowl*, already commented in the HL thread but looking adorable and chic!


----------



## LornaLou

sobe2009 said:


> *Lorna*, you designed those jeans!?!?. Congrats, they look great and the barbie pink so pretty on you. Love ur outfit pics.



I did  Thank you!! I have other design projects going on too so hopefully, eventually something can come of it. Thank you Roussel as well! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Voguette Girl

*lilflobowl*, the herve leger dress is beautiful as are the lillians. you look beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

lilflo... you look fantastic!! Love the HL and the CL's!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Lilflowbowl:* You look amazing!


----------



## clothingguru

*lilflobowl:* You look great cheeka! Love the HL dress and Loubies!


----------



## clothingguru

Ok so i just bought this Victoria Beckham dress and im not sure if im going to keep it because i cant sit down in it! lol. And for what i paid i would really like to be able to sit in it! haha . But these are my *Greissimo's with it*! I just adore the outfit and i want to keep it but i cant sit!


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothing R*!! Dearest, you look so elegant and chicc in that dress! OH no, not being able to sit down is a badddd sign! I'm so sorry the dress isn't working out for you, but you know you look fabulous in it!! You have a great figure for those kind of sleek dresses!


----------



## clothingguru

Aw Thanks dear*Panda*! I love it but there are a few ....hmmmmm's about it. Like the fact that the way the stitching is on the chest makes it look like my nipples are popping out of the dress! haha . The fact that i cant wear a bra with it because the material is not giving at ALL! and i cant sit down! And it came with 3 black marks on it! I was a bit dissapointed  Oh well i still have the other one to look forward to


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo* you make me regret not getting that HL! You look smoking!!

*CG* it looks fabulous on you and suits the greissimos to a T. Sorry you can't sit in it though


----------



## Elsie87

*lilflobowl*: My Lillian twin, you look amazing! That HL dress is gorgeous!

*clothingguru*: Fabulous outfit! The Greissimos go so well with that dress! I'm sorry you can't sit down in it, what a bummer...


----------



## clothingguru

*lilmissb & elsie:* Ladies! Yes it does suck that i cant sit it it. lol. Oh well ...wasn't meant to be


----------



## Newport1

If you don't keep it you'll be making the biggest mistake of your life.  You look incredible.



clothingguru said:


> Ok so i just bought this Victoria Beckham dress and im not sure if im going to keep it because i cant sit down in it! lol. And for what i paid i would really like to be able to sit in it! haha . But these are my *Greissimo's with it*! I just adore the outfit and i want to keep it but i cant sit!
> View attachment 1032392
> 
> 
> View attachment 1032393
> 
> 
> View attachment 1032390


----------



## clothingguru

Newport1 said:


> If you don't keep it you'll be making the biggest mistake of your life.  You look incredible.



WOW! hehe. That's so sweet of you to say! Thank you  Well then what should i do about not being able to sit properly?? Any suggestions? Because i REALLY do want to keep it  xo R


----------



## Newport1

You have a couple of options depending on where you need to sit!  A couch would probably be easier than a regular chair, but dresses like that are made for going out, drinking and dancing.  The last dress I owned that I had a problem with sitting it always helped to hike it up a bit and then quickly sit down.  If you practice a bit it should work well.  Your other option is to either stand or lay down at all times!  KEEP IT LOVE!!



clothingguru said:


> WOW! hehe. That's so sweet of you to say! Thank you  Well then what should i do about not being able to sit properly?? Any suggestions? Because i REALLY do want to keep it  xo R


----------



## clothingguru

Newport1 said:


> You have a couple of options depending on where you need to sit!  A couch would probably be easier than a regular chair, but dresses like that are made for going out, drinking and dancing.  The last dress I owned that I had a problem with sitting it always helped to hike it up a bit and then quickly sit down.  If you practice a bit it should work well.  Your other option is to either stand or lay down at all times!  KEEP IT LOVE!!



hehehehe  "stand or lay down at all times" hehehe! *TOO funny!*
I love it, i really do! I am going to try for the next couple of days to sit in it...i really don't want to wreck it! But at the same time i have to be able to sit in it after these next couple of days because i bought it for a 3 day convention...where one of the days ill be wearing it and sitting for 9 hours! eek! In  NORMAL chair! eek eek! So i will WORK IT the next couple of days to MAKE it POSSIBLE!  Thanks Sweetheart for your encouragement and kind words!! xoxo Rebekah

*Thank you ALLLL for your opinions and help!*
:tpfrox:


----------



## Newport1

Rebekah in that dress men will be parting like Moses and the Red Sea!  A last option is to yell out "Chair!" at the convention (what kind btw?) and I'll bet a half dozen come running up to you with a huge lay-z-boy recliner! xoxo back!


----------



## clothingguru

Newport1 said:


> Rebekah in that dress men will be parting like Moses and the Red Sea!  A last option is to yell out "Chair!" at the convention (what kind btw?) and I'll bet a half dozen come running up to you with a huge lay-z-boy recliner! xoxo back!



Hahaha!!! That is hilarious! You crack me up like no one else!:lolots:
Its a religious convention...so its hard finding appropriate knee length dresses and i found one...now i don't want to part with it...but i do want men parting like Moses and the Red sea! haha! Ooh lazy boy that would be nice! Ok will do then! You have officially convinced me Newport1!!!! I'm now friending you! xo


----------



## elfgirl

*lilflobowl*, you look fabulous!

*CG*, my shoe twin, _you need to keep that dress_.  Of course, for a religious convention, a dress that makes people say, "Wow! You look HOT" may not be what you're going for.  (I'm saving my Greissimos for Easter, so I can't say much. )


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *kuromi_chan, Newport1, LouboutinNerd, lilmissb, Elsie & elfgirl*! 

*LouboutinNerd*, you should get one! I believe every girl should have at least one HL in their wardrobe, or at least a bodycon dress, because it really shows off one silhoutte!
*
lilmissb*, don't regret it! You have some gorgeous HLs yourself!


----------



## Star1231

Clothing guru- you look amazing!  Love love love the dress and the Greissimos together.  Im obsessed with VB but have yet to buy any of her dresses, you definitely have me wanting one now!

lilflobowl-the HL and the lilians are just perfect together and you look ravishing!


----------



## tivogirl

*Clothing guru *- I've been dying to try a VB dress! My suggestion would be to exchange it for one size larger and have it tailored in the right spots. It looks FAB with the Greissimos. (Did you buy your regular designer size in VB or do her clothes run big/small?)


----------



## babysweetums

clothingguru.....DONT RETURN IT its soooo beautiful who needs to sit when you look so beautiful standinggggg!!!!!!!! lol can i ask how her sizing runs, im thinking about picking one of her dresses up for a wedding in march but ive never tried one on? p.s. you really look beautiful!!


----------



## mal

Newport1 said:


> Rebekah in that dress men will be parting like Moses and the Red Sea!  A last option is to yell out "Chair!" at the convention (what kind btw?) and I'll bet a half dozen come running up to you with a huge lay-z-boy recliner! xoxo back!


----------



## clothingguru

*elfgirl:* hehe ! thank you! yes i know i love it i need to practice sitting in it and see if its possible! lol 

*Star1231:* haha thanks cheeka!!!!!! your too kind  Yes i LOVE LOVE LOVE VB's dresses!!!!! so much i ordered another one at the same time as this one....should be here soon....(picture attached) thats why i am maybe not so sad to part with this one? GET ONE! they are fab! (p.s. but her sizing runs small...go one size up from the norm) xo



*tivogirl:* Yes i wanted to do that ...but this dress sold out in minutes! Like all her dresses do....so there are no more left   (Definitely get a size up from the norm...her dresses fit small ) 

*babysweetums:* you are WAY to sweet! thank you ! hahaha who needs to sit down! lol. true that! haha. 
*(Her sizing runs small....but it usually says on the website where you purchase if they recommend you to size up or not....with her new line most all of the dresses said: go one size up fits small ) 
*  Thank again love! xo


----------



## crazzee_shopper

clothingguru said:


> Ok so i just bought this Victoria Beckham dress and im not sure if im going to keep it because i cant sit down in it! lol. And for what i paid i would really like to be able to sit in it! haha . But these are my *Greissimo's with it*! I just adore the outfit and i want to keep it but i cant sit!
> View attachment 1032392
> 
> 
> View attachment 1032393
> 
> 
> View attachment 1032390



You look great!


----------



## clothingguru

*crazzee_shopper*: thank you so much love! xo


----------



## crazzee_shopper

so due to the rain, I won't be wearing these tonight. This was the intended outfit. My Max Azria dress with Bling Bling.


----------



## clothingguru

*crazzee_shopper: *VERY CUTE outfit! LOve IT! Love the dress and the CL's OF COARSE!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazzeee*, you look adorable!!!! And meh to the rain, heheh.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

thanks *clothingguru* and *panda*! 

I've switched to ankle boots.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*crazzee*, the Bling Blings look great with that dress!  boo to the rain though!


----------



## Canarybling

hey everyone first time posting here i loved my outfit last night i took the advide of some other girls and played around with my style after the HUGE DRAMATIC hair change! bought a few edgier pieces for my wardrobe and i think i can pull of the dark hair now  any way this is for my cousin'd 17th last night xoxo
 i like to mix things up a little with my outfits i rarely wear all designer maybe designer shoe's and a designer dress but target jewelry or in this case
Jacket is by target 
singlet by target    
skirt is by Juli Grbac she won project runway australia a few seasons back and her stuff is gorgeous i highly reccomend looking at her websight. it's 2 layers of pale pink silk , with a mettalic dusty pink over lay and covered in swarvoski crystal's its reversable as well
and of course my lovely black suede declic's 
thanks to all the lady's who made me feel better about my hair


----------



## clothingguru

very nice *Canary*!!!!!!! You look great!!! Love the dark hair!!!! i also went from blond to dark and i love it!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks *kuromi*! I see a patch of sun so hopefully the rain has stopped. My coworkers said not to hold my breath. 

Love the ensemble *Canary*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*clothingguru* - Oh, I so hope you can make that VB dress work, because all I can say it HOT, HOT, HOT!  I adore the Greissimos with it!

*crazee* - Fabulous outfit!  Love the Bling Blings with it - so sorry you couldn't wear them!

*Canary *- that skirt is amazing!!!  How long ago did you buy it?  Seriously, I must have it in my life!


----------



## Canarybling

Thankyou clothing guru and crazee
louboutin nerd I only just got it this week google Juli grbac and her web sight will come up have a look at her stuff it's all to die for I'm
sure if you call the stockists on there they'd be happy to do an order for you she does chiffon silk swarvoski crystals and really pretty unique clothes I just love her this is my first peice of hers and the quality is amazing I will definately be buying alot more


----------



## PANda_USC

*canary*, look ultra chic!!!! And wowww, can we get a close-up of the skirt? I don't think those pics are doing it justice!!! It sounds out of this world!!


----------



## Canarybling

Panda I was just thinking that but I wasn't sure if it was against the rules absoloutly I'll take some Now and thankyou I felt amazing being a mum to a two year old I rarely get to wear my stuff out!


----------



## Canarybling

ok here are some shots of the skirt they probably are still not flattering cos i had to take them on my iphone hopefully better than in the outfit pic 
last one show's the skirt reversed.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*canary* the skirt is AMAZING!


----------



## Canarybling

thanks crazee i definatly love it! cant wait to get some more of her good's


----------



## PANda_USC

*canary*, holy bl33p that skirt is sooooo delicate and beautiful!! Thank you for the close-ups!!


----------



## Canarybling

Ha ha thanks panda yes Its very pretty all her stuff is so fem! I want the bodice dress now with the ruffle skirt  I have a new addiction oh no CL's and Juli grbac lord help me! And god forbid if I ever get a HL! That will be dangerous I really love your pink ombré one!


----------



## BellaShoes

> Originally Posted by clothingguru
> Ok so i just bought this Victoria Beckham dress and im not sure if im going to keep it because i cant sit down in it!




So what's the problem, *stand*! 

It's HOT!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Canarybling said:


> hey everyone first time posting here i loved my outfit last night i took the advide of some other girls and played around with my style after the HUGE DRAMATIC hair change! bought a few edgier pieces for my wardrobe and i think i can pull of the dark hair now  any way this is for my cousin'd 17th last night xoxo




Check out those legs!! You look amazing!!! I am a life long brunette... nice choice!


----------



## sobe2009

*CG:* You look beautiful, I would keep it  , loving the other dress that you are getting too. Can't wait for modelling pics of the next dress is going to look amazing.
*Canary:* you look great and the skirt is truly TDF
*Crazzeeshopper:* Love the outfit, you look perfect.


----------



## Canarybling

thanks* bella* & *sobe *


----------



## MichelleD

*clothingguru*: Fabulous outfit! The Greissimos are perfect with that dress! It's crazy that you can't sit down in it, but quite comical really (sorry hun). *Maybe that's someone's way way of telling you not to wear your super hot dress to the convention and take the attention off the message.  (no judgement, just a thought ) All eyes are definitely gonna be on you because let's face it, you look great*

Seriously tho, no matter where you wear the dress (unless it someplace you will be walking too), you eventually have to sit at some point .  Dont try to force it...regardless of how beautiful you look in the dress (while standing).  And, even if you manage to somehow get the material to relax a little, once you sit it will probably cut into you like a knife.


----------



## MichelleD

*Crazee* - Cute outfit,  love the Bling Blings with it!

*Canary* - your skirt is amazing, you look great!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice outfit *crazzee* love the blings.

Cute outfit *Canary!* The dark hair looks great, hope you're used to it now. You're tiny too!!

Where did you get Julie's stuff from? I loved her on Project Runway!!! She was my fave. She designs the cutest stuff.


----------



## Canarybling

Thankyou Michelle & lilmissb ha ha yes I'm a little thing lilmissb my 2 year old nearly is as big as me


----------



## Canarybling

Oh sorry didn't see the last question frockshop.com.au sells some stuff there is also another online store that you can find if you go to he websight then to stockists but I called one of the stockists can't remember which one they emailed me pics and prices and did a credit card transaction over the phone =) much better in real life her stuff


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Canary*, you look beautiful!  i like the hair!


----------



## clothingguru

MichelleD said:


> *clothingguru*: Fabulous outfit! The Greissimos are perfect with that dress! It's crazy that you can't sit down in it, but quite comical really (sorry hun). *Maybe that's someone's way way of telling you not to wear your super hot dress to the convention and take the attention off the message.  (no judgement, just a thought ) All eyes are definitely gonna be on you because let's face it, you look great*
> 
> Seriously tho, no matter where you wear the dress (unless it someplace you will be walking too), you eventually have to sit at some point .  Dont try to force it...regardless of how beautiful you look in the dress (while standing).  And, even if you manage to somehow get the material to relax a little, once you sit it will probably cut into you like a knife.



haha true! See i didnt really view the dress as super hot...the main reason i bought it was because it was PAST the KNee length which is SOOOO hard to find these days an not low cut at the chest at all! Thats why i love VB's dresses...they are very old fashioned CLASSY!  The way i see it in every day life: (A woman who is classy is far more appealing that one who NEEDS to show what she's got. classy=confidence as well) And all you ladies are CLASSY! I love it !  It is very tight tho that's the only thing about it that sucks. 

Well i managed to be able to sit in it after some effort....the dress material was a bit more giving....maybe its cause i didnt eat so much today? lol. BUT the fact still remains that the way the stitching was done on the front of the dress makes it look like my nipples are poking through! The stitching stops right in the middle of the chest on both sides! SO weird! Any who i am returning the dress tomorrow. I want 3 more LOUBIES instead!!!! I have another VB dress on its way so im not too worried  Thank you for your opinion sweet heart! Always appreciate it!

*sobe2009*: Thank you sweets! Unfortunately i am going to return it  sad...i LOVE it and managed to sit down but the stitching still makes it look like my nipples are showing! And if i can tell....BOYS will definitely notice. NOT good for DH haha. BUt NO worries i am looking forward to the other VB dress! And i will post pics ASAP when i get it! thanks for your Comment love and opinion! xo


----------



## lulabee

Canarybling said:


> hey everyone first time posting here i loved my outfit last night i took the advide of some other girls and played around with my style after the HUGE DRAMATIC hair change! bought a few edgier pieces for my wardrobe and i think i can pull of the dark hair now  any way this is for my cousin'd 17th last night xoxo
> i like to mix things up a little with my outfits i rarely wear all designer maybe designer shoe's and a designer dress but target jewelry or in this case
> Jacket is by target
> singlet by target
> skirt is by Juli Grbac she won project runway australia a few seasons back and her stuff is gorgeous i highly reccomend looking at her websight. it's 2 layers of pale pink silk , with a mettalic dusty pink over lay and covered in swarvoski crystal's its reversable as well
> and of course my lovely black suede declic's
> thanks to all the lady's who made me feel better about my hair
> View attachment 1033215
> 
> 
> View attachment 1033216
> 
> 
> View attachment 1033217


 I think the dark hair looks fantastic on you!


----------



## shockboogie

*Canary* - Love the dark hair! You look really pretty!

*clothingguru* - The VB dress looks so perfect!


----------



## clothingguru

shockboogie said:


> *Canary* - Love the dark hair! You look really pretty!
> 
> *clothingguru* - The VB dress looks so perfect!



Thank you sweet heart!!!! xo


----------



## mal

*Canary*, your hair looks great! And love the outfit with Declics too!
*crazzee*, very cute dress, sorry it rained for you...
*shock*, you will be needing the po-pos when you wear those Tribs out- there oughtta be a law hee hee *too hot!!!*


----------



## shockboogie

mal said:


> *Canary*, your hair looks great! And love the outfit with Declics too!
> *crazzee*, very cute dress, sorry it rained for you...
> *shock*, you will be needing the po-pos when you wear those Tribs out- there oughtta be a law hee hee *too hot!!!*



Hehe... maybe I'll wear it to court! Haha!!!


----------



## mal

GOOD IDEA!!! HaHa!!! :devil::ninja: but remember they know where you live!!! Well, no more neighbor problems, EVER


----------



## Canarybling

Kuromi, lula, shock, & mal your all too sweet! The dark hair is ok now  not sure if I'll stay dark though lol


----------



## Sharkbait

Boring, but I thought the MCs added just enough punch for a daytime wedding today!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, tres chic!! Good choice with the MCs in that dash of color; it really adds to the entire ensemble!


----------



## Canarybling

This is such a nice outfit I always loved the black dress with pink shoes look! You look fab X


----------



## lilmissb

Great pop of colour *Shark!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the outfit shark, perfect!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks *sobe*, *michelled*, *lilmissb* & *mal*!!!

*sharkbait* - love the pop!!


----------



## MichelleD

Not boring at all, you looked great* Shark*!!!  The MC's drew my eyes straight to your feet, then upwards.  Wasn't that the goal?


----------



## miss alice

*clothingguru-* you look AMAZING in that VB dress!!!! HOLY SMOKES!!! HOT MAMA!!  But, I think if you can't sit in it, you really shouldn't keep it!  Maybe you can get the dress in one size bigger and take it to a tailor to get it taken in? *You have a WONDERFUL figure*, *ANY dress would look HOT on you!! *But dont waste your money by keeping a dress you can't sit in......you won't want to wear it, or you will feel uncomfortable in it..its not worth it!! You need to feel comfortable to feel good.. I have kept soo many dresses I dont feel 100% in (cant walk b/c pencil skirt too narrow, or can't sit in, etc) and it caused much frustration!  I have a narrow waist (24) but 34 hip..so I have had many issues w/ dresses..I would get 0 to fit me but I can't sit down bc my hips! So i buy size 2 and get a tailor to take the waist in, I find that to be the best option!!
Either way, you look beautiful!
((HUGS))


----------



## clothingguru

miss alice said:


> *clothingguru-* you look AMAZING in that VB dress!!!! HOLY SMOKES!!! HOT MAMA!!  But, I think if you can't sit in it, you really shouldn't keep it!  Maybe you can get the dress in one size bigger and take it to a tailor to get it taken in? *You have a WONDERFUL figure*, *ANY dress would look HOT on you!! *But dont waste your money by keeping a dress you can't sit in......you won't want to wear it, or you will feel uncomfortable in it..its not worth it!! You need to feel comfortable to feel good.. I have kept soo many dresses I dont feel 100% in (cant walk b/c pencil skirt too narrow, or can't sit in, etc) and it caused much frustration!  I have a narrow waist (24) but 34 hip..so I have had many issues w/ dresses..I would get 0 to fit me but I can't sit down bc my hips! So i buy size 2 and get a tailor to take the waist in, I find that to be the best option!!
> Either way, you look beautiful!
> ((HUGS))



Thank you So much *miss alice*!!!! This message made my night! That was the *sweetest thing * Thank u! Yes you are 100000% right! I would have kept it if i thought i could wear it more than just a coupletimes...I mean the hole purpose was really for this convention and i would NEVER wear a dress like that out dancing or anything like that because i would be too scared to wreck it! So i couldn't justify keeping it and then letting it just sit in my closet because i feel uncomfortable in it etc. I DID LOVE IT SO !!!!!! But oh well sometimes you have to be practical ... i hate that! haha jk. 

Oh yeah that would be hard for you with dresses...you have a very tINY/petite waist my dearest!!!! Yes i will have to do what you do with your dresses next time i buy a VB dress. Usually i don't have a problem with any dresses but hers do fit VERY petite!

Thank you so much again for your compliments and wonderful opinion! 
xoxo
Rebekah!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

Just posted a similar one in outfit of the day but i love this thread and seeing you guys with your gorgeous loub'd outfits i want to join in!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous photo *couture*... the background is fabulous... Very Prive's?


----------



## lilflobowl

had to tilt my head to see your picture but nice outfit *CoutureAddicted*! Your dress is really nice too; where'd you get it from?


----------



## PANda_USC

*couture addicted*, cute outfit! I went to your site to check it out! The dress has bows on the back! I love bows!


----------



## MichelleD

Cute dress *couture addicted*!


----------



## icecreamom

*sharkbait* Not boring at all, you look Gorgeous!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Couture* even though I had to turn my laptop to the left to see your pic,  It was totally worth it! LOL, you look super cute!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

From my birthday, I don't think I have a full on outfit shot though...

So I wore a Black wrap from Cache
A white tank from Cache
A purple tank from Forever21
Super Skinny jeans from AE
and My Black Jazz and burgundy heel/tip NP's. [


----------



## PANda_USC

^hmm..I wonder why I cant click on your attached images....as if they're not even a link...


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous* elizabeth*!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Couture* love the outfit!!


----------



## clothingguru

misselizabeth22: cant click on your pics but from what i can see you look very lovely ...cool pic...the 1st one!

CoutureAddicted: you look amazing! LOVE your dress very cute and Chic!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thanks y'all. I wonder why hmmm


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *CoutureAddicted!*

Great photos *E!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Misselizabeth!* You look lovely as usual! 

*Couture:* Sooooo cute!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Me @ a family friend's Sweet 16 with my leopard helmuts. 
Dress from Express
Sweater from Anthropologie


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^You look so cute!  I am loving that cardi!


----------



## ikaesmallz

LOL thanks *duke*! It's adorable isn't it? It's a flower! hee hee


----------



## lilmissb

Cute outfit *ikaesmallz!*


----------



## PANda_USC

*ikaesmallz*, the cardigan is so cute! Ooo, leopard print CLs. Very chic!


----------



## clothingguru

*ikaesmallz:*you look VERY cute! gorgeously put together!


----------



## MichelleD

Cute outfit *ikaesmallz*! The cardigan is adorable.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous outfit, love the helmuts!


----------



## kett

That cardigan is so cute! I love the whole outfit.


----------



## pwecious_323

Black Ruffle Dress by SJP for Bitten and CL pump yoyos. (plz excuse the angle of which the pix was taken, it made my upper body look so wide and weird)


----------



## kett

Way cute, I have loved the SJP line (too bad it is no more ) and you look so cute in it!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pwecious*, you look precious in your outfit! Black dress with bright CLs=fabulous


----------



## Elsie87

*Ikaesmallz*: You look fab! I love that dress and those leopard print Helmuts on you! 

*Pwecious*: Super cute dress and shoes; you look great!


----------



## lilmissb

*pwecious* you look fab!


----------



## clothingguru

you look awesome *pwecious_323*!!!!!! Love the touch of pink CL's to outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the combo *pwecious!*


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks ladies!

And *pwecious* I love the outfit!


----------



## pwecious_323

Aww..thanks ladies for all the compliments !!


----------



## po0hping

It's a bit early, grad isn't until June but I just had to post it.  
Graduation outfit
3.1 Phillip Lim dress from NAP
blush Dillians

the dress






the top part with sequins in a croc skin pattern





personally, my favorite part of the dress. bronze and green sequin stripe down the left side 





the outfit together





and finally me wearing it




 (sorry of the bad quality, the flash kept getting in the way so I turned it off)

I had a really hard time finding a dress that would coordinate with the shoes, it doesn't match perfectly.  So I'm still contemplating on dying the Dillians if it's even possible.


----------



## clothingguru

^^ OOOH GORGEOUS!!!! love the dress and love the shoes to match! great choice cheeka!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Fabulous outfit *ikaesmallz*!  You look adorable and that navy satin color is stunning!

*pwecious* - Gorgeous!  I love the pop of the yoyos!

*po0hping *- You look GORGEOUS!!!!!  That PL dress is incredible, and I love the Dillians with it!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Poohping*, what a fun outfit!! Congrats on graduating soon!! You'll certainly be the sparkly belle of the ball!!


----------



## Stephanie***

*po0hping* - your dress and the shoes are gorgeous! and YOU look great 

*ikaesmallz* - you definitley look adorable in those leopards pigalles! you look great 

*pwecious_323* - Gorgeous!! 

*CoutureAddicted* - I really like your dress! you look great!

You look gorgeous ladies!


----------



## lilflobowl

*poohping*, love the dress & the shoes! I'm just wondering if there's a bit too much going on though - the sequins on the dress & the flowery part of the Dillians seem to be (IMHO if I may) competing for attention. Hmmm, how about wearing the Dillians but without the flowery portion? Just a thought & I hope you don't take any offense!


----------



## icecreamom

*Pwecious* I'm loving your outfit !


----------



## kett

Ooooh the dress is just beautiful! I would not dye the dillans, you don't want to match perfectly anyway and I think the color that they are right now is very complimentary.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Very Very pretty!!


----------



## lilmissb

*po0hping *I think I agree with lilflo, love the dress and the shoes but feel maybe the dress would go better with some sleek peeptoes? Maybe as she suggests try the dillans without the flower.


----------



## po0hping

Absolutely none taken lilflo.  It's crossed my mind that it might be a little much.  But I would never take off the flower, the shoe doesn't look good on me without it.  I don't have any peep toes (yet)  but I do think the dress looks nice with my black Rolandos.  If I had to choose, the dress would go back.  I bought the shoes specifically for graduation.  I like them together, but I totally get where you are coming from.  I really appreciate the feedback.  If anyone else has any suggestions please feel free.


----------



## 3DogMom

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post, I've been lurking for about a week now (lol).  I just have to say how amazed I am by everyone's collections and how much style you all have!  

I'm looking to buy my first pair and am quite happy to have found this forum for inspiration and knowledge!  

Well done everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What pretty company to be in!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Me with my CL boots. I don't know what they're called but I bought them on sale at Barneys in the spring of last year. Sorry the first pic is dark I think DH's sneaker reflected the flash! haha. But I took a close up pic so you can see the boots better. They are the boots that were small but eventually I stretched them out to fit well LOL! They're suede so you can tell they look so used now! :s


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^trotinettes


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you *naked*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look so cute *ikaesmallz!*  I  the Trotinettes!


----------



## lilmissb

Cute *ikaesmallz!*


----------



## clothingguru

*ikaesmallz:* VERY cute cheeka!


----------



## Luv n bags

Out to dinner with my studded Pigalles.  I love these shoes


----------



## rdgldy

love the look, *trixie*!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

walking the doggies in my miss boxes today- finally not freezing here!!


----------



## compulsive

*nerdy*, you look so chic just to walk your doggies! I am seriously in love with your graffiti MBs!  I can only dream of finding a pair!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ikaes*, you look lovely!

*tiger*, you always look so fierce! I love your studded pigalles! :: swoons:

*nerdy*, ahhh, looking so urban chic with the noir outfit and graffiti shoes!! ^_^


----------



## natassha68

Tiger , love your outfit, the studded pigalles are one of my faves too !!... I have that kenna t leather ... what jeans are you wearing,???? love the ankle zip on the inseam


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you  *panda, clothingguru, lilmissb & duke* 

*Nerdy* I am loving your outfit! The MBs are the most comfy shoes for me and those graffiti ones are HOT!

*Tiger* your studded pigalles are so sexy!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*ikaes* - those boots are stellar. I'm so glad u did a close up as well.

*tiger* - loving the outfit!!!

*nerdy* - very chic!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Since yesterday was so dark, pics didn't come out too well. Thus, quickly donned the outfit again to take a quick snapshot!

Yesterday's outfit to a dinner at a Sonoma winery: BCBG cardigan, Nicole Miller dress, Banana Republic purse, CL Trescobaldi


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG crazzee, how cute are those!!! Yet another pair that I have never seen 'on'... they are fab!


----------



## nillacobain

crazzee_shopper said:


> Since yesterday was so dark, pics didn't come out too well. Thus, quickly donned the outfit again to take a quick snapshot!
> 
> Yesterday's outfit to a dinner at a Sonoma winery: BCBG cardigan, Nicole Miller dress, Banana Republic purse, CL Trescobaldi


 
You look amazing!!! 

OMG, I'm so envious!!!!! Here it is so cold ... we still have coats and closed shoes!!! ush:


----------



## misselizabeth22

Loving the MB's Nerdy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ah gheezzzzzz, Nerdy, my favorite Miss Boxe EVER! You better call on me first when you tire of those babies!


----------



## lilmissb

*tiger* love your outfit, very rocker chick!

Love the MB's *Nerdy!*

Cute *crazzee!*


I haven't posted in a while but I did remember to snap an outfit pic yesterday. I'm wore my LC's out to a friend's engagement party last night.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Tiger:* You are totally rocker chic! 

*Nerdy:* Love the look!  Super cute! 

*Crazee:* You look beautiful! 

*miss b:* Holy crap woman!  Umm are you sure the groom-to-be wasn't kicking himself for not choosing you?


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots: Awww thanks *Duke!*


----------



## clothingguru

*nilla:* Cute outfit!!!! very cute dress! you look great!!!!!

*lilmissb:* You look great in your LC's for that engagement party!!!! ow!

*Nerdy:* Very nice outfit! LOVE the hat!!!! I wish i could pull off hats like that. And love the choice of CL's with it! 

*tiger:* very punk! I LIKE IT! you look great cheeka!


----------



## Luv n bags

natassha68 said:


> Tiger , love your outfit, the studded pigalles are one of my faves too !!... I have that kenna t leather ... what jeans are you wearing,???? love the ankle zip on the inseam


 

Natassha68, the jeans are Miss Sixty.  The leather jacket is so versatile and comfy.


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> *tiger* love your outfit, very rocker chick!
> 
> Love the MB's *Nerdy!*
> 
> Cute *crazzee!*
> 
> 
> I haven't posted in a while but I did remember to snap an outfit pic yesterday. I'm wore my LC's out to a friend's engagement party last night.


 

*T*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where on earth can i find that dress, please tell me its a store we melbournites havve too  You look stunning..me thinks i need those LC


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *CG* & *imma!*

*imma* I got the dress from supre. $30!  This one is in midnight and there's a dusty purple, black, a light salmon colour & grey. I want the black and purple as well. I think they have a long sleeve version too.

I forgot I had another outfit pic hidden away. Not quite as glam as last night but I wore my AI's to work one day.


----------



## immashoesaddict

UH OH  even though i have a major hate for supre..me thinks i have to go in to buy it nows AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lilmissb

^Supre's getting some ok stuff in now. I hated it for a few years as it was nothing but trash.


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ Ill have to look end of next week lol , I found some nicola finetti dress a few weeks back on sale and went stupid didnt buy it , now i saw the mod pics HOT HOT and i want.idiot me -.-


----------



## nillacobain

clothingguru said:


> *nilla:* Cute outfit!!!! very cute dress! you look great!!!!!


 
Where?


----------



## BellaShoes

^you know, wherever.... ush:


----------



## nillacobain

BellaShoes said:


> ^you know, wherever.... ush:


 
I didn't post any outfit pic of me and my CL ... I just quoted *crazzee_shopper*'s outfit pic and maybe *clothingguru* thought it was me in the picture!


----------



## clothingguru

nillacobain said:


> I didn't post any outfit pic of me and my CL ... I just quoted *crazzee_shopper*'s outfit pic and maybe *clothingguru* thought it was me in the picture!



ohh haha sorry* i meant crazzee*... i was commenting on crazzee's outfit. I must have saw your name when you commented on it. My bad 

*CRAZZEE: *love your outfit! lol


----------



## nillacobain

clothingguru said:


> ohh haha sorry* i meant crazzee*... i was commenting on crazzee's outfit. I must have saw your name when you commented on it. My bad
> 
> *CRAZZEE: *love your outfit! lol


 
No problem!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

thanks *bella, nilla, lilmissb, and clothinguru*!!! 

*nilla* - yeah the weather JUST got warmer recently. *humming Beach Boys' "california dreaming"* 

*lilmissb* - you look lovely! I love both ensembles!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

my first 2010 wedding...

You can't see the Night Cage Zeppas so I had to lift the dress to take a shoe shot. hahaha.

dress: Badgley Mischka


----------



## ikaesmallz

lilmissb said:


>



*miss b* I LOVE this!!

*crazee* that dress is adorable with those shoes!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazzee*, love the gold dress on ya!

*lilmissb*, looking smokin'!


----------



## drizall

crazzee_shopper said:


> my first 2010 wedding...
> 
> You can't see the Night Cage Zeppas so I had to lift the dress to take a shoe shot. hahaha.
> 
> dress: Badgley Mischka


 

LOVE your look!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canarybling

Crazee love that dress! Looks amazing.
Lilmissb you look hot!! That outfit is smoking


----------



## Canarybling

immashoesaddict said:


> UH OH  even though i have a major hate for supre..me thinks i have to go in to buy it nows AHAHAHAHAHA



Me too! I usually walk right past supre, but the dress is soo pretty


----------



## PANda_USC

First shot, my outfit to Providence on Melrose. HL Dress, Black Cardigan, my faithful Chanel Westminster and my Dorado Strass Pigalle 120s!

2nd shot is a bit blurry because of the club's fog machine. I'm accompanied by one of my best college roomies and two of my sorority sisters. We had a lovely table at Playhouse in Hollywood. Wearing my Nude Glitter No Prives.


----------



## cindy74

you look great in both pics panda


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *crazzee*, *ikaesmallz*, *Panda*, *Canary*

Sorry ladies, Supre is now getting some great stuff. I just hate the volume the teeny bopper music is always at. I usually walk out with a headache!!! ush:

*crazzee* that dress is BEAUTIFUL!  And matched by equally lovely shoes.

*Panda* both your outfits are awesome!


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, you are out to knock some guys out of their socks in that outfit! One of my favourite so far!

*Panda*, gorgeous girl!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Panda:* You look beautiful, as always! 

*Crazee:* Love the shoes, but  the gown!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*panda* you're such a cutie! Love your shoes with the outfits!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*3DogMom* - Welcome!  Can't wait to see what your first pair is!

*ikaesmallz* - you look great!  LOVE the trontinettes with the outfit!

*tigertrixie* - Hot!!!  The leather jacket with those incredible pigalles looks fierce!

*nerdy *- so chic!  I love the hat with the outfit!

*crazzee* - you look beuatiful!  I adore that dress! If I can ask, which winery did you go to?  BTW, that dress you wore to the wedding is seriously amazing, I adore BM!

*lilmissb *- you are killing my with those acid LC!!  They look spectacular on you!  Your work outfit is fab - that dress is perfect for teh office!

*Panda* - gorgeous as always!  You look so put together every time you post pics!  I want to come play in your closet!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*ikaesmallz, panda, drizall, canary, lilmissb, duke, and louboutinNerd* 

*panda:* I am so  over your HL dress. You look smashing!!! 

*LouboutinNerd* : I was at Viansa Winery. Fabulous fabulous wines. So glad I wasn't DD.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Went out with some friends to dinner Saturday (kinda my early bday celebration... turning 28 tomorrow )!

Rebecca Taylor oatmeal (really, it's a pretty blushy pink cream) jeweled/ruffled tunic (just bought it that day... so in love!), random tank, COH avedon slick skinnies, Chanel light silver 225 reissue and my silver glitter new simples (sorry for the disaster area background)!






Wore this to go out the same night (but hours later)... Nanette Lepore "magic wand" dress, Chanel medium black caviar flap with silver h/w and my trusty black patent decolletes.




Better pic of the outfit!




Better pic of the shoes (no idea who that guy was, but my friend was like wtf haha... we just moved to a less crowded area before leaving... it wasn't that empty haha... and I have noooo idea what the hell I was doing).


----------



## PANda_USC

*cindy*, thank you hun!

*lilmissb*, merci beaucoup!!

*lilflobowl*, thanks babe!

*duke*, :: blushes:: you're always so sweet!

*louboutinnerd*, merci my darling! And you're always welcome to my closet!

*crazzee*, thank you hun! And I'll see ya at the meet this Sat!

*Minal*, ahhh, I love your outfits! So sparkly and fun! And happy early birthday!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*ikaes*, you look so pretty! 

*tiger*, you look fabulous!   I love the studded pigalles! 

*nerdy*, you look so stylish for walking your dog ... and wasn't it awesome to finally have some warmer weather here?! 

*crazee *- You look very pretty... and very springy (I'm jealous)!  Ohhh and the wedding outfit looks great on you!! 

*lilmiss* - Wow, girl, you look HOT!!!!   I love the work outfit, too... very chic!

*G*, you look amazing... LOVE both outfits!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *G*!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*fiery* - thanks hon! I love both of your outfits, especially the oatmeal top!!! Happy bday!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I always love your posts *Fiery!* You seem to always be having a good time!  Love the Rebecca Taylor tunic!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*panda, *you look great!

*fiery, *I love that Rebecca Taylor tunic. I've been eyeing it for awhile now


----------



## LouboutinNerd

crazzee_shopper said:


> *LouboutinNerd* : I was at Viansa Winery. Fabulous fabulous wines. So glad I wasn't DD.



LOVE Viansa!  I almost got married there, but ended up getting married at a different winery further north.  But I can't argue about how great Viansa's wines are, I always make sure I'm not the DD when I go there!

*Fiery* - Love your action shots!  you look like you were having so much fun!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww, thanks *lilflo*, *LN* & *fiery!!!*  

Sorry I'm killing you *LN!*   I think you need some too.... :whistlin:

I love your outfits too *fiery*, such chic coordinating. And your action shots are always fun!! Looks liek you guys were pulling some kind of Charlie's Angels dance moves out there


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *crazzee*!  Thank you so much!! 

Hi *Duke*!  Aww, thank you!   Haha, I did have fun!  I 100000% recommend that tunic... it was hard to pay full price for a top I already own in a different color (teal) that I luckily bought on sale, but I just had to have it! 

*dezy *- Hi!  Ohhhhh, you should definitely get it!   I had to trek over to the RT boutique to find it, since no one else has it (well, a few online boutiques have it, but I wanted it asap for Saturday)! 

*LouboutinNerd* - Hi!  Thank you!!   I did have a lot of fun. 

Hi *lilmiss*!  Aww, thank you!  Haha, who the hell knows what I was doing... I blame it on a few shots + too many malibu/pineapples.


----------



## clothingguru

*crazy:*You look great in that dress with the matching CL's! Beautiful!

*Panda:* Live both pics!!!! Very classy in the first and chic in the second! LOve it! You look beautiful as always!

*Fiery:* Love the outfits! and love the "in action" shots!!!! You look amazing  !!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ A girl after my own heart, who doesn't like malibu/pineapple??!!! YUM


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, it's literally the only drink I love!  I can barely taste the alcohol in it (cuz I actually hate the taste of alcohol haha)... verrrry dangerous! 

Aww, thanks so much, *cguru*!!


----------



## woody

fieryfashionist said:


> Went out with some friends to dinner Saturday (kinda my early bday celebration... turning 28 tomorrow )!


 
This photo has me in stitches. Guys all over the world trying too hard . He kinda looks cute and I love him having a go on the dance floor.

Anyhow enough about him. Love your Chanels, love the RT tunic and the glitters. Looks like you had a busy/fun night artyhat:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fieryfashionist said:


> *dezy *- Hi! Ohhhhh, you should definitely get it!  I had to trek over to the RT boutique to find it, since no one else has it (well, a few online boutiques have it, but I wanted it asap for Saturday)!


 
I just ordered it from Bloomies with $50 off! I guess we do more then just enable each other with CLs here


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the picture fiery!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*woody *- Haha, seriously, it's called liquid courage (made the guy think he could dance)... not that I should talk haha, but oh well.   Let's just say my friend wasn't _that_ drunk!! 

*dezy* - Ohhh, we'll be top twins, yay!!   I'm sure you will love it!   The bloomies sale going on is very tempting! 

Aww, thank you, *Bella*!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*fiery* & *nerd*, thank you 

*fiery* your outfits are amazing! I am really loving the glitter simples. And those lounge pics are fun!!


----------



## icecreamom

*fiery* You look amazing in both outfits! And that pic of you dancing.. it's so funny!


----------



## icecreamom

I missed so many outfits! I've been out of town for days! But everybody looks Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*ikae *- Hi!  Thank you so much!!   I'm all for anything glittery haha ... I love them!   One of my friends (she's not even remotely girly) almost had a heart attack when she saw them haha (but she wasn't surprised). 

Aww, thanks so much, *icecreamom*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb said:


> Awww, thanks *lilflo*, *LN* & *fiery!!!*
> 
> Sorry I'm killing you *LN!*   I think you need some too.... :whistlin:
> 
> I love your outfits too *fiery*, such chic coordinating. And your action shots are always fun!! Looks liek you guys were pulling some kind of Charlie's Angels dance moves out there



Hee hee, if only I could afford it!  I'm on a bit of a ban at the moment <runs and hides>


----------



## carlinha

OMG everyone looks fabulous - *fiery* (your party pics totally crack me up!), *crazzee* (love your dress!), *panda* (happy birthday girl!), *lilmissb* (umm, can you say SEXY???), *ikae, tigertrixie, po0hping, nerdy, pwecious, clothingguru, liflobowl, lornalou, rilo, shock, bella, vhdos, and everyone else i forgot (i only went back about 25 pages, i'm sooo behind!)!!!*  

the weather's been nicer so i've been wearing my shoes out more!  here are the past few days outfits
rouge archis + banana republic skirt and cardigan set




rasta MCs + red knit cardigan sweater + J brand skinny jeans




royal blue satin VPs + french connection skirt and top + AMQ blue python skull clutch




beige/gold/red VC + french connection skirt + top


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, great outfits! My fave by far is the royal blue satin VPS with the cobalt blue clutch! They really *pop* against the outfit!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks *Carlinha*!   You look fab in every pic ... I love all the pops of color (cobalt blue = )!!


----------



## lilmissb

*LN* don't worry, so am I!! We'll be ban buddies.

LOL, thanks *C!* Love YOUR outfits especially the red knit cardi & AMQ. And your beautiful shoes but that's a given! 

I'm already getting jealous that you girls will be enjoying summertime soon. Today is a drab, rainy day


----------



## icecreamom

*Carlinha* Gorgeous Girl, I'm loving your outfits!


----------



## icecreamom

I went to Saint Louis last weekend for a wedding... Little boring but... I loved the dress I chose.... and here I am sharing it with you lovely ladies! 
Ps.. Forgot to pose with the black clutch, that made the contrast with the shoes... :shame:


----------



## clothingguru

*Icecreammom: *YOU look FABULOUS!!! Very pretty skirt! And of coarse the CL's!!!! 

*Carlinha:* You look great! A variety of lovely outfits and of coarse SHOES!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LMBO *fiery*!  What are we going to do with you?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I needed to put some color in this otherwise bland work outfit, so I had to get with my girl *Madame Claude*


----------



## mal

*icecreammom*, gorgeous!!!
*DC*, super  outfit! Love the RED!!! And the jacket!
*carlinha*, spring is great 
*fiery*, *crazzee*, *panda*, *lilmissb*, all sooo *HOTTT*  
that is the best I can do... it's really great to see so many outfits and fun pictures lately  I can't possibly keep up with comments please don't hold a grudge if I didn't mention you


----------



## clothingguru

*DC:* very nice outfit love! Love the red as well! Makes the outfit POP!


----------



## carlinha

thanks all!  i LOVE when the weather gets warmer... i feel like i start blossoming like a flower!  hahahahaaa

*icecreamom*, you look HOT!

*DC* - classy and sassy outfit!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*fiery *- love it! outfit & action shots in one!
*carlinha *- great looks! lots of color ... you look fantastic!
*icecream *- gorgeous! love the dress!
*DC *- tres chic, mon ami!!! love the tweed with the contrast trim on the jacket & the pearls!!! just lovely.


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you so much! *Clothingguru*

I love your skirt *DC Cutie*

Thanks *Mal*, you are very sweet!!!

*Carlinha* That's funny! I'm enjoying my Florida weather as well, I can finally get back to my skirts (wearing short dress tomorrow for Michael Buble's concert, I'll post pic on Thursday LOL)...


----------



## icecreamom

*surlygirl* Thank you! I really like that dress, I didn't expect to find anything that nice since I did last minute shopping for this wedding; honestly.. I was not very enthusiastic about going hehe.. but I'm glad I did! Just to show up the dress and of course, the shoes!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*lilmissb* - sounds like a plan!  It's so bad, I really should check into CCLO, but I just can't bring myself to do it!  

*carlinha* - All your outfits are FABULOUS!!!  Love our sense of style!

*icecreammom* - you look gorgeous!  The color of your dress is stunning against your skin tone!

*DC* - that pop of red against your neutrals is HOT!!  Love the skirt as well - is it JCrew?


----------



## PANda_USC

*DCcutie*, you look so elegant and chic! The red shoes really pop against the outfit

*icecreamom*, you look stunning! Love the dress!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha, DCcutie, icecreamom *you all look great!


----------



## maianh_8686

WoW ladies, you all look gorgeous... I'm soooo behind with this thread.. trying to catch up now...

*crazee_shopper*  love ur dress, just like a greek goddess 

*panda*  sexy ladyyy... i love how you the cardi over ur HL dress, make the HL daylight wearable... and of course ur *Pigalle* and *No Prives*!!!!!! 

*fiery* always adore ur style, so fun and sexy   the last pic of you dancing makes me want to wear my CLs out and dance JUST LIKE THAT  

*carlinha*  I can just stare at your CL collection all day   love EVERY outfit and the fact that you do wear all your shoes!! CL girls rock!!! YAY!!!

*icecreamom*  love your dress.. BEAUTIFUL!! and ur CLs 

*DC-cutie*  you're sooo stylish, maybe the most stylish woman @ ur workplace?? your jacket  your skirt  and your CLs


----------



## maianh_8686

my first time posting pictures of myself on here.. sorry for the blurry pics   they were taken by other people camera and they're not very good quality... 

1st - wearing my lavender patent bianca at a friend's wedding 






2nd - my lace bouquet lady page to a musical event  





Thank you for letting me share


----------



## lilmissb

Fabulous outfit *icecreamom!* Love that dress!!

Love the outfit *DC*, especially the jacket.

Thanks *mal!* 

LOL *LN!* Neither can I!!

Love the outfits *maianh*, what even did you go to?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow ladies lookin good!!! i'm trying to live by DC cuties mantra and wear all of mine!!!  


Those lavender biancas are amazing!


----------



## icecreamom

*Panda*, *maianh_8686* and *dezynrbaglaydee* 

*maianh_8686* Looking Good, I love ur chanel / CL Combo! :shame:


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *Lilmiss* hehehe nice to get compliments from you, since you always look fab as well! LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

send each of you a big 'ole  for your sweet compliments.  I work in a pretty drab place, so I gotta funk it up sometimes  and the weather was so nice


----------



## carlinha

*maianh* - love your outfit pics!  ESPECIALLY the one with the lace LP... i am so envious that you can even stand in them.... i really love them but i just can't do fetichas/LPs.  you ROCK them in that outfit!!!  oh and yes i LOVE your collection as well.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Carlinha:* I love your outfits + CL combos! 

*DC:* That outfit is by no means boring! 

*icecreamom:* You look fierce! 

*maniah:* Great combos!


----------



## PANda_USC

*maianh*, looking classy and chic!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

thanks clothinguru, carlinha, mal, and maianh!!

*carlinha* - I love your outfits!!!
*icecreamom* - can I say fabulous dress!!! I love the color!!
*DC* - I love the pop of the red!!
*maianh* - I  both outfits!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Duke* and *crazzee_shopper*


----------



## maianh_8686

*lilmissb*  thank you   it was a musical event i attended in X'mas back in my home country.  It was a fun one 

*Carla* awww... you're sooo sweet  thank you... I really love that dress to go with my LP since the material is also black velvet, so it just matches with the LP flannel u know.. Another great thing is that that dress is only $40ish, i got it from H&M  It's all about mix & match (like how you do it with all your CLs and outfits, love them )  

*icecreamom*,* crazzee_shopper*, *PANda*, *Dukeprincess*,* NerdyBirdy  *


----------



## Baggaholic

Me today...

Wearing my Camel Clichy to work. I love this shoe!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Love the outfit *bags*!! Drooling over your backdrop too!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Gorgeous outfit baggs!


----------



## sara999

wow i love your closet area thing


----------



## Baggaholic

crazzee_shopper said:


> Love the outfit *bags*!! Drooling over your backdrop too!!!!



Thank you!!! sorry.,.. what is backdrop? lmao sorry... sometimes I'm clueless


----------



## Baggaholic

*Sara & CMP*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Baggaholic said:


> Thank you!!! sorry.,.. what is backdrop? lmao sorry... sometimes I'm clueless



backdrop = background = your shoe wall.


----------



## Baggaholic

ooh! that... ooh you have no idea! just use your imagination


----------



## maianh_8686

the whole outfit *Bagg*... and I second *crazzee_shopper* on commenting about your background wall


----------



## carlinha

looking great *baggs*!


----------



## ikaesmallz

fieryfashionist said:


> *ikae *- Hi!  Thank you so much!!   I'm all for anything glittery haha ... I love them!   One of my friends (she's not even remotely girly) almost had a heart attack when she saw them haha (but she wasn't surprised).



^^ too funny *fiery*! I can imagine her eyes probably got so wide!  LOLOL!

*carla* awesome outfits! 

*bagg* those shoes are so sexy on you! But that wall, ugh, collection is TDF 

*maia* the lavender patents are soo feminine & gorgeous!!

*ice* you look great!!

*DC* that outfit looks so sophisticated, I love it!


----------



## clothingguru

*maianh_8686:* VERY VERY cute dresses girl! I love the lavender bianca's with the first dress so CLASSY! You look gorgeous!

*Baggs:* Very nice outfit love. P.s. But i  when i see the shoes in the background! Oy! LOVE EM ALL! You look lovely and stylish as always


----------



## *Magdalena*

maianh_8686 said:


> my first time posting pictures of myself on here.. sorry for the blurry pics  they were taken by other people camera and they're not very good quality...
> 
> 1st - wearing my lavender patent bianca at a friend's wedding
> 
> 
> 2nd - my lace bouquet lady page to a musical event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


 
you look adorable here!  we're Chanel belt twins!!!  and of course, I am totally drooling over your lace LP  i have been looking for them everywhere!  where did you find them?


----------



## lilmissb

icecreamom said:


> Thank you Lilmiss hehehe nice to get compliments from you, since you always look fab as well! LOL


Awww you're too sweet!!! 

Love your closet *Baggs!!!*  Oh yeah, nice shoes  My clichys are my most worn pair.


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you girls!! Yu girls sure know how to make a girl blush! That wall goes on and on and on! It's actually a room. I took a bedroom and turned it into a closet. I'll take pictures on day.


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
Amazing ensemble and closet Baggs!


----------



## clothingguru

Baggaholic said:


> Thank you girls!! Yu girls sure know how to make a girl blush! That wall goes on and on and on! It's actually a room. I took a bedroom and turned it into a closet. I'll take pictures on day.



I did the same thing! And i love it! So much more space!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*maniah *you look great, love the lavender Bianacas!

*baggs *you look fab!


----------



## PANda_USC

*baggs*, looking super chic dear!! ^_^. Welcome backkkk!


----------



## maianh_8686

*denzynrbaglaydee*,* clothingguru*, *ikaesmallz*   Thank you ladies 

*Magdalena* thank you hun.. I bought those LPs on sale from Shoe Inn Wynn Las Vegas.  They are one of my favorite pairs, very pretty on..  Maybe you can call and check to see if they still have those 'cause i know they stock their sale shoes for very longg time.. who knows you know  Best of luck!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Oh *Baggs* You look great! Is that a Missoni dress??


----------



## Baggaholic

nope... it's an INC. dress from Macy's :grauchos:


----------



## Baggaholic

ty, ty, ty girls!!! You ladies are far too kind!


----------



## Baggaholic

Me today.. Wearing my Rolando's


----------



## cts900

*maianh*: I always love seeing another tPFer rockin' the LPs!  You look incredible!
*Baggs*: You are just a _rockstar_!


----------



## tiaB40

everyone always looks so amazing here!

Baggaholic - oh how i'd love to play in your closet for just one day!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*baggs* - loving it!


----------



## maianh_8686

*cts900* thank you dear 

*Bagg*  every lady looks great in a simple shirt and jeans, bonus point for a pair of CLs


----------



## annaspanna33

*Maianh* so cute!! LOVE the belt...!

Effortlessly stylish *Baggs*! You make the rolandos look so dainty too!


----------



## mal

*maianh*, great pics! As nuts as I am about the Lavender, the Lace LPs are even more special and it is nice to see them on 
*Baggaholic*, love both work outfits, esp the second one


----------



## Shainerocks

*Baggs*, I totally  your closet. You look GrEaT!


----------



## ochie

baggs- I want to play in your closet!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Baggs*, I would love to visit your CL wall/shoe one day! I love the simplicity of your outfit btw.

Here's what I wore today:


----------



## LavenderIce

Great dress!  btw, your shot looks like a variation of "the loo shot" that many of us do in the CLs in action thread.



lilflobowl said:


> Here's what I wore today:


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *LavenderIce*! It's by T-Bags & was the last piece on Revolve Clothing while on sale! 

I pretty much have to do the loo shot if I want to get an outfit w/ shoes pic cos I don't have a full sized mirror nor a chair in my bedroom (well I do but it's doubling up as a bookshelf at the moment :shame plus my loo has the best lighting in my whole apartment!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*lilflobowl* - hahahah love the outfit and the pristine background. I always have to do "the timer and run" kind of shots.


----------



## clothingguru

*lilflobowl!* Cute dress and great shoes to match! You look so good!


----------



## cfellis522

Baggaholic-Love the shoes and outfit.  More over, I LOVE YOUR CLOSET!!!  Did you do that yourself or use a company?  Cara


----------



## NYCBelle

can i play in your closet too???   great outfit Baggs!

DF wishes I had that many heels LOL



Baggaholic said:


> Me today.. Wearing my Rolando's


----------



## mal

*lilflowbowl-* super loo shot!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great outfits *baggs*....

*lilflo*... love your floral dress paired with Nude's.... fabulous


----------



## Shainerocks

Baggaholic said:


> Me today.. Wearing my Rolando's



I love your outfit, *Baggs*.


----------



## lilflobowl

*crazee_shopper*, thanks! I tried doing the "timer & run" thing but it got a bit troublesome since I don't own a tripod & the tables around aren't high enough. Am thinking of investing in a tripod sometime soon though I'd need to fix the lighting issue.

*clothingguru*, thanks so much!

*mal*, thanks & glad you like my loo shot!

*BellaShoes*, thank you very much!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Liflo and Bags you both look great!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*baggs, lilflo* you both look great!


----------



## lilmissb

Love it *lilflo!*


----------



## maianh_8686

*liflo*  ur outfit!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Baggaholic said:


> Me today.. Wearing my Rolando's



  Now* that's* a shoe closet!


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone looks so beautiful!


----------



## babysweetums

baggs, please, please please pretty pretty please take pictures of that closet for us....it looks amazing =)


----------



## icecreamom

*baggs, lilflo *: Both, awesome pictures! Rocking those CLs girls!


----------



## lilflobowl

*NerdyBirdy1982* (we're the same year!)*, dezynrbaglaydee, T, maianh_8686 & icecreamom*, thank you ladies all so much!


----------



## ikaesmallz

lilflobowl said:


> *Baggs*, I would love to visit your CL wall/shoe one day! I love the simplicity of your outfit btw.
> 
> Here's what I wore today:



Looking good *lilflo*!


----------



## Sharkbait

Super casual for today at the mall!  I thought the red accents all worked together!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the pops of red *Shark!*


----------



## Sharkbait

lilmissb said:


> Love the pops of red *Shark!*



Thanks!  It was in honour of F1 season starting this weekend and Ferrari Red!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, love the red accents! Looking lovely in your CLs and with your red Birkin, heheheh


----------



## lilmissb

^^Woohoo!!! I know you can't wait for August to come around!


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone looks terrific!!  Here I am today in Donna Karan leggings,  Chaiken dress and black patent Turban flats.


----------



## rdgldy

*jan*, really cute!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *rdgldy*!!


----------



## lilmissb

So stylish *jan!*


----------



## phiphi

*jan* what a cute outfit! love it!


----------



## clothingguru

*jan.*..very nice outfit!!


----------



## carlinha

loving all your outfits you sexy ladies!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

shark, you look fabulous...

jance...love the grey sweater and leggings... great outfit!


----------



## BellaShoes

Me for our SF tPF meet today.... Suede Babels paired with my YSL Downtown!


----------



## Sharkbait

Jan, you look smashing!


----------



## Sharkbait

BellaShoes said:


> Me for our SF tPF meet today.... Suede Babels paired with my YSL Downtown!



Love it.  Must've been a RED day!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I thought the same when I saw your outfit Shark!


----------



## clothingguru

*Bella*: you look great! love the splash of red!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shark, jance, bella* you girls look fantastic!!!!


----------



## maianh_8686

aww... love the outfit *Jan* 

edit:  did I tell you today *Bella*?  Your outfit looks great


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE the outfit *Bella!* Hope you had a fun day!!


----------



## Stephanie***

BellaShoes said:


> Me for our SF tPF meet today.... Suede Babels paired with my YSL Downtown!


 
As I saw the picture I was like WOW! Girl, you look FANTASTIC! Have fun with the TPFers! 



Sharkbait said:


> Super casual for today at the mall! I thought the red accents all worked together!


 
You look so classy! Love it and the Hermes is gorgeous 



jancedtif said:


> Everyone looks terrific!! Here I am today in Donna Karan leggings, Chaiken dress and black patent Turban flats.


 
I like the Turban flats! You look great!!



lilflobowl said:


> *Baggs*, I would love to visit your CL wall/shoe one day! I love the simplicity of your outfit btw.
> 
> Here's what I wore today:


 
The dress is awesome! Who is it by?




Baggaholic said:


> Me today...
> 
> Wearing my Camel Clichy to work. I love this shoe!


 
You look great in your lovely clichy's and the dress! Sorry, I can't keep this for me: I love your legs


----------



## Stephanie***

maianh_8686 said:


> my first time posting pictures of myself on here.. sorry for the blurry pics  they were taken by other people camera and they're not very good quality...
> 
> 1st - wearing my lavender patent bianca at a friend's wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd - my lace bouquet lady page to a musical event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


 
You look fantastic and I really like the Lady Page's but they seem so uncomfortable to me?!?!?! 



icecreamom said:


> I went to Saint Louis last weekend for a wedding... Little boring but... I loved the dress I chose.... and here I am sharing it with you lovely ladies!
> Ps.. Forgot to pose with the black clutch, that made the contrast with the shoes... :shame:


 
I adore your dress! You look absolutly great!!




DC-Cutie said:


> I needed to put some color in this otherwise bland work outfit, so I had to get with my girl *Madame Claude*


 

This is the way a work outfit should look, for example! You look great and I love your blazer/jacket! It reminds me on Ralph Lauren!


----------



## YaYa3

*jan,* you look wonderful!  i love the turban flats and i love them with your outfit.


----------



## cts900

Every time I come in here, I am blown away.  You ladies are all so chic!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much* lilmissb, phi, clothingguru, carlinha, Bella, shark, dezy, maianh, stephanie, Yaya*!!!

*Bella* you looked smashing yesterday!

*Shark *I loved how casual and chic your outfit, bag, and shoes are!

*Maianh* Lavender looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## guccigal07

my new hot boots thanks from a great member for the  help


----------



## maianh_8686

i love your outfit *guccigal*


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *GG*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW ladies, you all look amazing!


----------



## Stephanie***

guccigal07 said:


> my new hot boots thanks from a great member for the help


 
OMG YOUR BOOTS ARE AWESOME!!! I love your whole outfit!!!


----------



## guccigal07

thanks guys!!! I love those boots so much!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfit *gucci*


----------



## shockboogie

Pre-birthday dinner tonight with grandma:

Nude Patent VPs


----------



## noah8077

Shock I love the look!  So something I would wear!

That sweater is gorgeous, can you share where you bought it?


----------



## ikaesmallz

*guccigal* those boots are FIRE!


----------



## shockboogie

noah8077 said:


> Shock I love the look!  So something I would wear!
> 
> That sweater is gorgeous, can you share where you bought it?



Thanks *noah*! I got the sweater from H&M. It's a gold shimmery thin sweater/top. Had it for awhile now and I love it!


----------



## rdgldy

*shock,* I love your look-may have to steal it!!


----------



## shockboogie

Heehee! Thanks *rdgldy*!


----------



## cts900

You look dynamite *shock*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*guccigal, shock* you both look amazing!!!! 

*shock* Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

You girls look so pretty! *Icecreamom*, love the dress. *Shock*, loving the casual outfit.


----------



## Baggaholic

Last night the rain nor the flying trees stopped me from going out and having a good time. 

*Piros boots*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*shark* - I love all the red accents throughout the entire outfit
*jance* - You look soooo cute!!!
*bella* - It was great meeting you at the meetup. You looked hot!!! BTW, thanks for telling me to try on the Bridget Strass!! I can't believe how awesome that shoe was!!!
*gucci* - Love the top. Adore the boots!!!
*shockboogie* - Happy bday!!! Such a classy outfit!!
*baggs* - Really cute outfit. I need boots now!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

My indoor and outdoor outfit while shopping with the sf ladies of tpf yesterday.

Indoor for the shopping and lunch:

BCBG dress with Open Clics






Outdoor for the chilly (but sunny) sf weather and a better pair of walking shoes

Banana republic trench with Mia


----------



## cts900

OMG!  *Baggs* and *crazzee*....too fabulous!!!!  

I need to go on a diet.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm so glad you posted your outfit!  Now I know who I kept "size stalking" at the shoe salons yesterday!  



crazzee_shopper said:


> My indoor and outdoor outfit while shopping with the sf ladies of tpf yesterday.
> 
> Indoor for the shopping and lunch:
> 
> BCBG dress with Open Clics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor for the chilly (but sunny) sf weather and a better pair of walking shoes
> 
> Banana republic trench with Mia


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock R*, ahh, love the matching sweater with the nude CLs. And is that an H belt I spy? And what bag did you wear hun?

*crazzeee*, such a great, trim figure! And hehe, I saw that outfit IRL, ::


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*baggs, crazzee- *you both look fab!!!


----------



## mal

*shark, jance, baggs!* Great CL outfits everyone!
*shock*, so pretty! Happy Birthday 
*Bella *and *crazzee*-looking good for SF!


----------



## lilmissb

*shock* you look fabulous! Your hair is growing longer too!!! Happy birthday sweets!!! It's the 15th here 

Love the piros *Baggs* but I'm a bit scared about the flying trees... 

Looking great *crazzee!* Love the trench.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, I just typed out a comment for everybody from the past 6 pages and it freakin erased.   Anyway, you all look AMAZING!! 

*shock*, you look fabulous!   Love the casual yet chic look!  I need me some nude/camel VPs! 

*Baggs* you're rockin' those boots ... and I hear you on the crazy a$$ weather! 

*crazzee*, you look so good!!   I love the simple lines of the dress and the BR trench as well.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wore this out to dinner on my actual bday last tues... had to work with what I had at home.   NL dress, Express beaded cardi, Chanel '05 red caviar e/w  and my much loved/abused black patent decolletes!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Minal*, looking so chic and love the pop of color with the red flap, ^_^!


----------



## lilmissb

*fiery* you look smashing!!! Happy birthday


----------



## ikaesmallz

*baggs* I'm glad you had fun despite the weather 

*crazee* you look fab! I'm sure you and the SF ladies had a great time. Wish we had weather like that here in ny now 

*fiery* you look smokin'. I love the outfit. Esp the sweater! (and the decolettes of course! haha) Happy belated


----------



## sobe2009

I am so behind in this thread. I really love how everyone looks.
Baggs, looking great, Love those piros and aren't they so comfy?
Crazee: You look fantastic.
Fiery: Your whole outfit, is amazing
Jan: you look fab
Bella: loving your outfit, you look incredible
Shark: Amazing outfit


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*CTS, Lav, dezynrbaglaydee, mal, lilmissb, fiery, ikaesmallz, sobe:* Thank you!! 

*Lav*: I was size-stalking you too! 
*panda* : I  your outfit and swooned at the shoes!!! If you didn't notice, I was always in the back of the group and my eyes were always to the floor. hahahah.
*fiery*: you look so lovely! happy belated!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazzee*, LOL. I just thought you were shy with your head down. jk. I was the same way! My gaze was fixated on the shoes!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Baggs - Love your Piros!

Fiery - You look fabulous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you sobe!

Looking lovely fiery!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Mal!

Crazzee.... you looked wonderful!


----------



## legaldiva

- F21 lace bib sweater;
- H&M black pencil skirt;
- black patent Decolletes.

Today for work.  Excuse my bra hang drying behind me! :shame:


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Legaldiva*- Very cute! Love the top!!


----------



## legaldiva

Last weekend: family date night with BF & my stepson.

LC by Lauren Conrad white tank & black sequin cardi;
True Religion jeans; 
black patent decos.


----------



## surlygirl

*legal *- gorgeous outfits! love the bib sweater and pencil skirt together ... major!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks* Baggs* I totally adore those piros with your outfit!!


----------



## icecreamom

You look adorable *crazzee_shopper *


----------



## icecreamom

Hahaha.. *Fiery* we are cardi twins! And the funny part is that I'm wearing it right now, I saw your pic and I was like


----------



## icecreamom

I really like the sequin cardi *legal*, it looks super with your decos!


----------



## amazigrace

Geeeezz-Louise! I'm gone for a few days and come back to all
this gorgeousness! Too many to mention, but all of you look
tremendous. I love the outfits! There are some stylin' women
on here, and I love looking at what you all put together!


----------



## jancedtif

*Shock* I love your entire outfit!  The H belt is the cherry on top! 

*Baggs*, looking good lady!!  Man-o-man do I love your closet!

*Crazzee* both your looks are amazing!

*Fiery* I really do look forward to your outfit pics!  I love how you mix high with the low!  That cardi  is too cute (I may have to copy you)!

*Legal* both your looks are terrific!  I truly love that sweater!

Thank you so much *sobe*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!! I had to go back 20 pages!! I def cannot remember everybody that I saw, but you ladies are all so fabulous in your own way!!! CL ladies are so freaking stylish!


----------



## maianh_8686

*shock*   love the outfit, esp. the red toes with the nude VPs 

*Bagg* You look great as always 

*crazee* if i forgot to tell you, then this is the chance   You look great in that outfit.  I love that Burberry pink scarf, a very pretty pink matches with your pink shoes 

*Fiery *  your outfit... sooooo chic!!!!

l*egaldiva* looking great in both outfits.. love that lace top 

And thank you *Stephanie*


----------



## mal

*crazzee*, love your looks, the dress is so sophisticated and I love the trench and the Mias-perfection!
*fiery*, you looked so cute on your birthday, hope you had fun!
*baggs*, you looked ready for a night out! Love the Piros!
*legal*, looking very nice! Love the skirt and sweater...


----------



## clothingguru

WOW im SO behond in this thread! All you ladies look so gorgeous!!!! Put together very well!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

Sorry for the terrible quality. I took this picture with my BB in office toilet. the only place that have full length mirror. 

Top: J.Crew blouse and AT Loft Navy cardigan
Bottom: J. Crew pant
CL: MB cramberry








I saw some ladies here took this kind of picture and it looks fun. So, I tried to do it too.


----------



## lilmissb

*LEGAL!* Always love seeing your outfits, fabulous as usual.

*biggirl* love the cramberry!


----------



## surlygirl

*biggirl *- nice color palette with the MBs! I have the cramberry LLZs so I'm always looking for outfit ideas ... thanks for another great option!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Biggirl*!


----------



## Star1231

Love the MB's *biggirl*, you look great.


----------



## PANda_USC

*biggirl*, looking lovely and ahem, nice bathroom shot,^_^


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Shock* - love the simplicity of your look.  Very classy.
*Bags* - effortlessly stylish.
*Crazee *- too cute for words.


----------



## maianh_8686

*biggirl* love your outfit


----------



## sobe2009

*Biggirl:* great outfit, great match and love the cramberry MB
*Legaldiva:* what a great choice of outfits. Looking good girly.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

You ladies all look fabulous!  I hope I didn't miss anyone.

*maianh* - you are so cute!  Love the lavender color of the dress you wore to the wedding, and your music dress is HOT!

*Baggs *- loveing all your outfits - by my eyes are on that wall o' shoes behind you!  

*lilflobowl* - Your dress is so perfect for spring!  I'm such a sucker for fun prints.  The nude VPs go perfectly with it!

*Shark* - love the casual chic!  The pop of red is fabulous!

*jance* - Cute flats!  You are inspiring me to wear flats more often!

*Bella* - Sexy!  Your YSL is fantastic!

*gucci* - OMG, hotness!  You have an amazing body!  I do love those boots with skinnies!

*shock *- you look so pretty!  Your sweater looks so soft and cozy!

*crazzee* - You look great!  Perfect outfits for a day of shopping!

*fiery* - your outfit is gorgeous but I am drooling over that Chanel! Happy Birthday!

*legal *- that sweater is GORGEOUS!!  Love the lace detailing!  You are making me want a pair of black decolettes so badly!

*Biggirlloveshoe* - you look so cute!  I so heart those MB!


----------



## guccigal07

my friend and I in Loubies...at Chanel event!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ who is who?!


----------



## guccigal07

I am in black ADs and she is in the gress rasta!! I am NOT in the black dress


----------



## sobe2009

Gucci: U look great, love both outfits. Love, love the ADs and the BW Greissimo


----------



## sobe2009

Me at a friend's wedding with rouge Biancas

http://
	


Here with Sigourneys

http://


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous, *gucci!*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*bella, icecreamom, jance, maianh, mal, dc, louboutinnerd* - Thank you, you ladies are so sweet! 

*biggirl* - Very cute!
*gucci* - gorgeous! love the dress!


----------



## ShoeLover

You ladies look great! I have about a dozen CLs and I can't even remember the last time I wore any of them!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*ShoeLover *- Time to take those babies out again!


----------



## ikaesmallz

So pretty *gucci* and *sobe*!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*biggirl- *love the color so great!

*gucci- *wow you both look fab!!!

*sobe- *you look stunning as always! 
          Sobe.....guess who is coming to South Beach with her hubby for their 2 year Anniversary


----------



## Star1231

*Sobe*, you look gorgeous!  You already know how much I love Rouge Biancas and the Sigourneys are just so lovely!  In the second pic are you in Vegas?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*sobe* - I don't know how I missed your post. You look so great!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sobe*, love both of your outfits girl! You're gorgeous and you know how to dress, ^_^


----------



## samhainophobia

*sobe*, you look fab.  I love the rouge Biancas with the black dress.


----------



## clothingguru

*Sobe, Guccigal, Biggirlloveshoe, legaldiva:* You guys look phenomenal in your outfits and shoes!!!! WOW!


----------



## lilmissb

*gucci* nice outfits.

You're making me regret not getting biancas *sobe!*


----------



## carlinha

*baggs* - you always know how to work it sexy momma!

*liflobowl* - very cute loo shot!  the nudes are perfect with that printed dress!

*shark* - i LOVE the pop of red accents!

*jan* - very stylish chica... love the belt and the top!

*bella* - i want your bag!!!

*guccigal* - love both your outfits!

*shock* - simple and perfect!

*crazzee* - love both outfits!

*fiery* - as usual, you're on point

*legaldiva* - very nice!

*biggirl* - love the cramberry!

*sobe* - perfect outfit for the rouge biancas!

here's me today,
dress - anthropologie (by splendid)
necklace - anthropologie
shoes - st. pierre petrol ostrich wedges

with baby sammy






with baby kaya





and another with kaya, she's such a HAM!   her!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*carla* you look beautiful! And your doggies are just too cute!! And do I spy xbox games on the corner? lol


----------



## carlinha

^  and hahahaha yes you are correct, courtesy of DF! :lolots:


----------



## Miss_Q

*carlinha*- so cute!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

LOL! Glad I'm not the only one! Sammy looks so obedient & kaya looks like a little rascal! I want a sammy


----------



## carlinha

ikaesmallz said:


> LOL! Glad I'm not the only one! Sammy looks so obedient & kaya looks like a little rascal! I want a sammy



hahahahaha, sammy is obedient when he wants to be!  it's just an illusion.  kaya is a little rascal!!!!  she cracks me up soooo much!  i hope you find your sammy!

 *miss_Q*!


----------



## shockboogie

*carlinha* - You look so adorable! Your babies do too!


----------



## shockboogie

*dezynerbaglaydee, crazzee, mal, lilmiss  *- Thanks for the greeting!

*PANda* - Yes, it's an H belt  I wore my Prada Fairy bag that day for a pop of color!
*
cts900, Baggs, fiery, janced, maianh, DC Cutie, LouboutinNerd, carlinha* - Thank you ladies!


----------



## icecreamom

*gucci*, you look so classy! I'm loving bouth outfits!!

*sobe!! * your dress is too cute, and it looks perfect with ur biancas!!

*Carli* Gorgeous, and cute posing with your dogs! they are so big compared to my little Dolce :shame:


----------



## guccigal07

thanks everyone 

carlinha I am in love with that dress on you!


----------



## sobe2009

*Ikaesmallz:* Thank you 
*Dezynr: *Thank you, love!!. Congrats on your anniversary and awesome news. When is your anniversary??. I will PM u. 
*Star*: You are too sweet and wonderful!!. The second pic is in Bal Harbour Shops. I miss Vegas , hope to get back there soon. BTW, can't wait to see your pics, you have so many amazing pair and love love your taste.
*Crazeeshopper*: Thank you!!!.
*Panda*: Meow! Thank you so much!!! I always enjoy your outfit pics. 
*Clothingguru:* Thank you girly!
*lilimisb:* Thanks!!, you can always get them and always all your CLs look stunning on you.
*Icecreamom:* Thank you!!!!

*Carlinha*: First, thank you!!! 
Love your St Patrick's day outfit with the ostrich wedges and the green A Line dress.  Your outfit is so fun and gorgeous.   Your doggies are beyond words of how cute and adorable the can be.


----------



## sobe2009

*Samhainophobia*  Thank you sweetie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, looking cute as can be! I love green on you!!! Happy St. Patty's day!


----------



## NYCBelle

love your outfit Carlinha! and your doggies are such cuties

i also spotted the xbox games hehe


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha* your outfit is so cute! AND your doggies are adorable!


----------



## babysweetums

guccigal gorgeous you both look beautiful!!
sobe ahh rouge biancas love it, your hair in the second picture is cute too lol!
carlinha yess fantastic dress! happy st pattys day, soo pretty i love your doggies!! i have 2 labs, dogs are the best =)!!


----------



## ochie

*carlinha-* gorgeous as always, love the second pic..


----------



## sara999

ooo carla i love that dress!!! and your pups! i miss having pets something fierce


----------



## sobe2009

Thank you Baby, you are too sweet. Thanks for the complement of my hair LOL!!!. Because lately that's all I wear headbands since Luciana keeps pulling my hair, so I am always in the hunt for cute headbands. LOL


----------



## legaldiva

THANK YOU--*crazee, surly, icecreamom, jancetif, maianh, mal, lilmissb, sobe & loubienerd*.  I used to be a faithful outfit poster, but the winter made me lazy and uninspired.  Here's to spring!!!!  

*carlinha*--gorgeous, as usual!
*gucci*--so classy; you are perfection!
*biggirloveshoe*--I love that J. Crew top with the darker red CLs ... so pretty!
*sobe*--navy & red always gets me; LOVE IT!


----------



## sara999

i love when you pop up on tpf!


----------



## archygirl

Everyone's outfit posts are way better than mine, LOVELY ladies!
Here is my second St. Patrick's Day outfit 
J Crew oxford (I was wearing Michael Kors one shoulder sweater before and was yelled at to wear green by friends)
Ralph Lauren jeans
black kid sixties (new find today, were calling my name at consignment shop for $180)

Oh, and to go with new shoes I have new hair (blonde!)


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*carlinha* - you look gorgeous!  Man, you are making me want a pair of those wedges.  Your babies are so cute!

*archie* - you always look so put together!  I totally love JCrew.


----------



## noah8077

Turquoise is as close as I got to green today....here is my outfit.


----------



## archygirl

LouboutinNerd said:


> *carlinha* - you look gorgeous!  Man, you are making me want a pair of those wedges.  Your babies are so cute!
> 
> *archie* - you always look so put together!  I totally love JCrew.



Thanks *LouboutinNerd*! I love JCrew too, and although I hardly ever wear this kelly green shirt, it was perfect today to get my friends to stop telling me to wear GREEN. Geez, I am Irish, so it is already in my blood!


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, happy st. patty's day!! That green looks fab on your skintone!

*noah*, ahh, love the turquoise/aqua shoes with the turquoise necklace. The color really pops against your outfit!


----------



## Star1231

Carlinha you look divine!  That's the perfect outfit for St.Pattys Day.  Kaya and Sammy are so cute!


----------



## rdgldy

*noah,* love the outfit-turquoise is close enough!
*archy,* great St. Patricks Day outfit-I no longer have my sixties  -they were a smidge too small.
*Carla-*I love the green dress with your gorgeous ostrich wedges.
I will be posting my green shoes in a sec!


----------



## rdgldy

green patent iowas, 70mm
Rugby sand khakis
Gap long sleeved tee
Express scarf


----------



## sobe2009

*Archy,* you look wonderful. I love your outfit pics and the color of your hair look great, blondie.
*Noah,* U look so put together and the turquoise is a great pop color. So pretty
*Rdgldy*: love the outfit and the combination with the green is so stylish.


----------



## cts900

I am rushing because I am late for class so I can't comment individually....but you ladies look spectacular in your shades o' green!!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## PANda_USC

*rdgldy*, the splash of green from your CLs and scarf look fabulous with your outfit! Happy st. patty's day!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*G*,* lilmiss*,* ikae*, *sobe*, *crazzee*, *cfellis*, *Bella*, *icecreamom *(haha, that's so funny!!), *jance* (aww, thanks... you should get the cardi... I think I paid $19.99 for it on sale haha!), *maianh*, *mal* (thank you, I did), *LN *and *carlinha*! - Thank you soo much!! 

*legal* - You look great!!  I love both the work look and the casual look (esp. the sequin cardi... love me some sequins haha)! 

*biggirl *- Love the cranberry and your outfit is fab!  The toilet pic is priceless haha. 

*guccigirl *- Wow, you have a fabulous life!   You and your friend look great!!

*sobe *- You look so stunning!!  Love, love both outfits! 

*carlinha* - Love the outfit (perfect for today!  Anthro is the best!!) and Sammy is so cute!! 

*archy* - Love the outfits and your pops of green! 

*Noah*, the Declics look fabulous with your outfit (and what a pretty skirt)!


----------



## amazigrace

*gucci, archy, sobe, carlina, rgldy, and noah,* 
you all look gorgeous! And I love your new hair 
color, *archy!*

Well, here's me in my 'love flats'. I really took the picture 
because of my new Bal bag that came yesterday! 
I'm wearing an Anthropologie sweater, AG stilt jeans,
CL love flats, and a random tee. I love my new Bal bag,
but I LOVE my love flats mores!


----------



## BellaShoes

perfect rdgldy!

amazi. you look wonderful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls you all look great!


----------



## PANda_USC

*amazigrace*, I love love flats too! Currently waiting for a pair to arrive at Neiman's, meow! But what really caught my attention was the sweater you're wearing! It's a gorgeous color and the ruffles are perfection!


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my *Purple Lizard VPs* for the first time out last Monday for my birthday and 4th wedding anniversary! 

Went to the movies to see The Crazies, shopping at NM, and dinner at my fave local seafood restaurant, Mitchell's.


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my *Watersnake Altadamas* yesterday out to dinner with my parents to celebrate my mom's birthday and their wedding anniversary 

Was in a hurry so I had no time to change my purse.


----------



## sobe2009

*Legaldiva*: thank you, love those colors they are just so opposite on the pallete, that match good.
*Fiery:* Thank you !!! you are too sweet. Your outfit pics are so amazing all the time.


*Amazigrace*, you look amazing. I am in deep love with your love flats and your Bal.
*Shock*  Happy Birthday!!! U look great and your lizards are OTW.  Love all your outfit pics.


----------



## shockboogie

Spent today shopping with my *pink minibouts*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*shock*, happy belated to you!! And I love the red and purple combo!!

And your pink minibouts look phenomenal on ya!


----------



## shockboogie

PANda_USC said:


> *shock*, happy belated to you!! And I love the red and purple combo!!
> 
> And your pink minibouts look phenomenal on ya!



Thank you *PANda*!!! Did you notice one of my pandas in the background?


----------



## shockboogie

*sobe2009* - Thank you so much, dear!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* you're looking absolutely ADORABLE!  and your hair is getting sooooo long!  i love, love, love the outfit!  

*shock,* as always, you look dazzling!  love everything you're wearing.  (and how's your DH doing these days?)  

*amazi,* i saw you yesterday in that outfit and you looked amazing then, too!  your love flats are my favorites and now i guess i'll have to get a bal.  damn.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*carlina, archie, noah, rgdldy, amazingrace* - I love how you all tied in St Pattys Day with your CLs!

*shock* - loving every outfit! happy bday!


----------



## carlinha

thanks for all your kind words ladies.... you know what the crazy thing was... i didn't plan to wear green for St. Patty's day... it was just by coincidence that my outfit was GREEN!  i actually didn't even realize it until halfway through the day :shame:  silly me!

*archy* - love your outfit!

*noah* - you are one sexy momma!

*amazigrace* - love your outfit, and your BBag is to die for!

*rdgldy* - love that pop of green!

*shock* - all your outfits are  but i LOVE the purple and the red together... and your dress with the ADs is just perfect.  i want it!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shock- *love all your outfits! we are AD shoe twins!. Happy Birthday and 4th Anniversary!


----------



## compulsive

*shock*, you are insanely beautiful with a great sense of style!! You always look amazing. Will you be my personal stylist?  Hehehe can't wait to meet you dear!


----------



## mal

*carlinha*, love the dress, shoes and dogs!
*rdgldy*, the green shoes/khakis are so perfect...
*archy *you look fab!!!
*amazi*, great outfit, congrats on the new bag! I have the black AG stilts too and probably wear them too much- they are perfect jeans
*shock*, what can I say? All your outfits are dynamite!! Congrats on outing the *Lizzies,* I'm sure it was a joy to wear them! love both dresses, and the pink top is beautiful and so are you...


----------



## sumnboutme

belated happy birthday *shock*!  and can i just say i LOVE your hair!  LOVE!


----------



## clothingguru

*Shock:* You look so Great ! I love all your outfits!!!!! Great sense of style and Beautiful as well! Couldn't ask for more  

Here is a couple pics of some outfits with my CL's lately 
#1- ronettes
#2- No Barre
#3- Pink mini glitter piggies!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Looking gorgeous, *CG*!!  Love the high-waisted pencil skirt


----------



## clothingguru

^^ thank you love! xx


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *carlinha!*

I know *sobe*, one day!!! 

Love the outfit and hair *archy!* Sexy!!

Chic *noah!*

Super stylin' *rdgldy!*

*hehe* love your gorgeous outfit!!! The velo is spectacular 

*shock* your stunner! Love both outfits and that purple....  Happy boofday and anniversary!

Love your outfits *CG!* Especially the one with the glitter pigalles.


----------



## sobe2009

*Clothingguru:* Love love your outfit pics. You look stunning!!!


----------



## carlinha

*CG* love your outfits, but my fave is the one with the NBs... so simple yet classy!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*shock* I love your outfit! The pink is so pretty, reminds me that spring is here!

*CG* you are beautiful as always and all your outfits are awesome but I think my fave's gotta be the last one with the pink mini glitter!


----------



## icecreamom

Too many beautiful pictures, everybody looks Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

YaYa3 said:


> *noah,* you're looking absolutely ADORABLE!  and your hair is getting sooooo long!  i love, love, love the outfit!
> 
> *shock,* as always, you look dazzling!  love everything you're wearing.  (and how's your DH doing these days?)
> 
> *amazi,* i saw you yesterday in that outfit and you looked amazing then, too!  your love flats are my favorites and now i guess i'll have to get a bal.  damn.




Thank you, *YaYa3*  DH is doing alright. Just going through the motions (dialysis sessions). We're working to get listed in Ohio since their kidney waitlist is shorter than here in MI. Thank you for asking.


----------



## shockboogie

*crazzee, dezynerbaglaydee, sumnboutme, lilmissb* - Thank you for the greetings and the sweet words  

*carlinha, clothingguru, ikaesmallz* - Heehee... thanks ladies 

*mal* - It's been a very CL kind of week ey?

*clothingguru* - You look amazing!!!


----------



## shockboogie

compulsive said:


> *shock*, you are insanely beautiful with a great sense of style!! You always look amazing. Will you be my personal stylist?  Hehehe can't wait to meet you dear!



Aw... too sweet 

I can't wait to see you next month, *compulsive*!!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

My first post in this thread I wore my Mater Claudes for a DKNY fashion show today.


----------



## amazigrace

*clothing, shock, pinkie,* you all look gorgeous
in your CLs. 

*bella, panda, sobe, yaya, crazzee,
carlina, mal, and lilmissb,* thank 
you all for your sweet comments!


----------



## phiphi

ladies, i just love seeing all of your outfits! *rdgdly, C, shock, amazi, sobe, cg, pinkie* you are all so gorgeous and stylish!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

ladies, you are all looking fabulous!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*noah* - OMG, you are making me crave that aqua python all over again!!! 

*rdgldy* - Love the POP of the green against your light pants!

*amazigrace* - you look gorgeous - and as much as I love your CLs, I think I love your bag even more! <runs and hides>

*shock* - You look great in all your pictures, especially the purple and red combo.  And I can't believe you wore minibouts shopping! 

*clothingguru *- you have an incredible sense of style!  Can I ask who the skirt is by?  

Beautiful *pinkie*!  I love your dress!


----------



## babysweetums

fantastic shock love the pink!!
guru you look so beautiful my favorite picture is the first one i loooove those gray capris!! where are they from, ive looking for a pair like that with the little slits sooo cute!


----------



## babysweetums

lots of outfit pcs lately! heres mine today, on my way to lunch with fiance and daughter =)





you cant see but my shirt has thumbholes lol.....i love it!


----------



## ilovetoshop

babysweetums wow you look fab! those really elongate your beautiful legs and great height on them~ hot mama!!!


----------



## compulsive

*babysweetums*, you are killin' it girl!!  You've got some amazing legs! You'll be turning heads everywhere today, no doubt about that


----------



## clothingguru

*pinkiestarlet:* very cute outfit with the cream and black! Such a classic! You look great!
*
Lilmissb, icecreammom, ikaesmallz, sobe2009, shock,  amazigrace, phipi, kuromi, Carlinha:* Thank you so much ladies for all your kind words! You guys are the sweetest girls! 

*sobe2009 & ikaesmaliz:* XX You guys are so sweet! XX

*Louboutinnerd:* Thanks so much! Xx. The skirt is from just an ordinary store called &#8220;Le Chateau&#8221; in Vancouver. I wonder if you have it in CA?

*BABY:* Thank you cheeka! I got them from a small boutique in Vancouver like 3 years ago. I looking for another pair and I have no luck finding anything! Ill let you know if my eyes come across any &#9786;
*
P.S. Your outfit is HOT HOT HOT! Look at those long skinny legs of yours!!! WOW! Very Very cute outfit cheeka! I would wear it in a second!*


----------



## mal

*CG,* thanks for all the modeling pics- you look great and it's so nice to get examples of how to wear CLs!
*pinkie*, you look awesome, and I LOVE that floaty pink dress!
*baby,* love it! The ADs look amazing!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*clothinguru* - gorgeous! loved every outfit!

*pinky* - you look fab! 

*baby* - I love tops with the thumb holes. Sexy outfit!


----------



## clothingguru

^^Thank you *mal *i feel the same way! I love seeing new outfits i always get idea's!  xo
*Crazze:* thanks cheeka!xx


----------



## carlinha

*pinkie* - very nice i love your top!

*baby* - you got legs for MILES girl! 

here's me for work today
lavender wrap top - banana republic
purple tank top - banana republic
grey wool A-line skirt - barneys
shoes - purple lizard VPs


----------



## icecreamom

*babysweetums* You look amazing! Simple and gorgeous!!


----------



## icecreamom

*carlinha* You look so cute and chic!


----------



## clothingguru

very cute outfit *Car*! Love those Purple Vp's!!!!!!


----------



## noah8077

There were so many fabulous outfits posted in the last few days, the comments are buried among some hot ladies, so forgive me for not thanking everyone individually!

Thank you everyone for your compliments.  It was nice to throw on a skirt, after so many months of pants, pants, pants!


----------



## mal

awesome, *carlinha*!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*baby* you are one hot mama! Killin it with those legs girlfriend!

*carla* you look great for work! The purple lizard VPs are TDF!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Thank you *amazigrace*, *phiphi*, *kuromi-chan*, *LouboutinNerd*, *clothingguru*, *mal*, *crazzee_shopper*, *carlinha*, all of you have been very kind By the way, I was wearing this dress from Topshop, it's more peachy IRL.





*baby*, Great legs And of course, gorgeous shoes!

*carlinha*, You're looking great! And purple VPs


----------



## rdgldy

Great outfits ladies.
Thanks for the compliments too!!


----------



## NYCBelle

babysweetums and Carlinha you girls look fabulous!


----------



## sobe2009

*Babysweetums:* Holy Sh&%T!!! You legs literally go forever. U Look smokin' hot!!. Love your top!! and obviously your shoes.

*Carla:* U look fantastic!!! Ur phone kind of matches your outfit too.


----------



## legaldiva

sara999 said:


> i love when you pop up on tpf!


 
Awwww ... love you, too!!!


----------



## legaldiva

*babysweetums*--woman, I would KILL for your figure!!!!  You look amazing in such a simple, understated outfit.  I want the whole thing!

*shock*--I always love the way you put colors together ... esp the purple dress, purple lizard VPs & red Chanel!!!!

I am in heaven with all the new outfit posts!!!!  *Carlinha*--you inspired my Friday outfit!  I'll snap a pic tomorrow to show you.


----------



## sara999

wow baby, how old is your child? you look great!!! all our tpf mums are so gorgeous


----------



## BellaShoes

I chose my JAWS today paired with a DVF wrap top, black slacks and YSL Downtown...


----------



## rdgldy

love your look,* Bella*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*bella* you are so insanely chic


----------



## clothingguru

^^^ very very nice outfit* bella*! One of my favorite looks- jeans and dress top! You put it together perfectly! Love the DFV top!!!!!!! You look great cheeka!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you, thank you ladies! 




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *bella* you are so insanely chic


----------



## carlinha

*bella* - i  everything together!  red, black, red!!!  perfect!

 for your compliments everyone!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*bella* You look amazing!! I love your choice of colors!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *carlinha*!! I have worn my YSL bag for several days now... it is the perfect Louboutin red! The DVF top is creme and black...just like the jaws...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you twiggy!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you ilovetoshop, thank you compulsive (love the avi!), thank you clothingguru (let me know if you find them i love love love them so casual and sophisticated), thank you mal, thank you crazzee_shopper, thank you carlinha (you look beautiful im really loving all your outfit pictures!!), thank you icecreamom, thank you ikaesmallz, thank you pinkiestarlet, thank you NYCBelle, thank you sobe2009 (you know i love you =), thank you legaldiva, thank you sara999 (my daughter is 5months old and the love of my life =), and bella you look fantastic rock those jaws!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *babysweetums*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella, carlinha, baby*- you girls all look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## compulsive

*Bella*, when do you not look amazing?  You're always so put together!


----------



## annaspanna33

Ladies you all look fab!! 

Oh *Bella*, you make me remember how much I NEEEEEED some Jaws!!

*Babysweetums* - omg did you go blonde?! Are you pleased with the results? I'm wanting to go blonde soooo bad!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

annaspanna33 said:


> Ladies you all look fab!!
> 
> Oh *Bella*, you make me remember how much I NEEEEEED some Jaws!!
> 
> *Babysweetums* - omg did you go blonde?! Are you pleased with the results? I'm wanting to go blonde soooo bad!


 
do it do it do it :ninja:


----------



## jancedtif

^There goes "The Great Enabler" 

Looking most fierce,* Pinkie, Baby, Carlinha, Bella*!!!


----------



## carlinha

thanks ladies!

*legaldiva* - can't wait to see your outfit today!  i wonder how i "inspired" it?  

here's my outfit today, *HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!*
top, skirt and earrings - anthropologie
shoes - jaws


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfit *pinkiestarlet!*

Great outfit *baby!* Your legs look a million miles long!!! And I love the thumbholes, who is the sweater by? I have arm warmers with thumb holes. P.S. Can't believe you had a baby 5 months ago!! 

Another awesome outfit *C!* So happy you're posting more in this thread 

Too chic *Bella!* You always look so effortlessly sophisticated.

LOL *naked!* If I said I wanted to go blonde would you encourage me too???


----------



## lilmissb

YAY! I'm awake to see your Friday outfit, stunning!


----------



## shockboogie

*carlinha *-  You're so adorable!!! Love the whole Friday ensemble!


----------



## icecreamom

*Bella* you look belli-sima!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Carli* You look too cute!!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Bella:* Looking good
*Carlinha:* Thanks for sharing all your outfit pics.


I love this thread!!


----------



## annaspanna33

Oh *Carlinha* not you too, you ladies are killing me with your Jaws! You look amazing!!

Haha *Naked*!!! I'm too much of a scaredy I think...


----------



## archygirl

Happy Spring everyone!
JCrew dress
Gucci Jacket (steal consign find, $62)
CL espadrilles (not sure of style)


----------



## sobe2009

*^ Archy,* your outfit screams Spring, so fun and beautiful.
*Annaspanna*: If you want to go blonde, this is the great time for doing it, spring and summer are here.


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *sobe*!
*Annaspanna*, I just went blonde...you should go for it!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*carla* love the jaws!

*archie* you look great!!

The dresses are officially out!!


----------



## lilmissb

Love it *archy!* Very cute.


----------



## annaspanna33

Cute *Archie*...How much blonder did you go? Were you dark to start with? 

Yeah that's true *sobe* - maybe i should just go for it!


----------



## ikaesmallz

These are old pics with my Wallis MJ & Miss Boxe











Then for St. Pattie's Day this year with my Wallis (Sorry you can't really see them due to the lighting). DH is on the computer in the back LOL


----------



## carlinha

thanks guys!

i find myself always dressing nicer when the weather is nicer!  it's cuz i love skirts and dresses the most, so when it starts getting warmer, the dresses and skirts start coming out, and hence the CLs!

in the winter, i feel so blah so my attire is pretty boring... plus i don't get to wear a lot of my shoes since they are peeptoe.... and i don't want to ruin them with the snow and salt.

*archy* - very cute outfit!  perfect for spring!

*lilmissb* - NO TO BLONDE.  some honey colored highlights are fine, but not a one tone blonde please... not for asian people i don't think.


----------



## nillacobain

archygirl said:


> Happy Spring everyone!
> JCrew dress
> Gucci Jacket (steal consign find, $62)
> CL espadrilles (not sure of style)



*Archy*, I think these are the Isabelle 100.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Carlinha:* You are so just gorgeous! 

*Archy:* Looking good lady!  I can't see your hair!  Did you go blonde?

*Ikaesmallz:* I love your clothes (and shoes!)


----------



## lulabee

*archy & Carla*, You both look fantastic and have inspired me to wear a skirt to happy hour tonight!


----------



## carlinha

*ikae* - very cute outfits!!!  i love the 2 tone dress in the second pic


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks *duke* 

*lula* yes wear a skirt!!

*carla* thank you  I wish my boobs didn't make the top part of that dress so weird looking though.


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfits *ikaesmallz!*

Hehehehe *C!* NEVER one tone blonde, that would just be too high maintenance and it killed my hair last time I went light (only caramel blonde/brown) so I can only imagine what blonde blonde would be like!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Loving it, *Bella*!  I want some Jaws!

*Carlinha*, perfect Friday ware!  You look so comfy and chic.

*Archie *- There you go with your wonderful outfits again!  The espadrilles go perfectly with the dress!

*idaesmallz* - Love all your outfits - you are adorable!  Can I ask where you got the top in the second pic?


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks girls :kiss:

*LN* it's actually a color block dress! Got it from Forever 21 during the summer. Crazy huh!


----------



## honeyspice

Trying to catch up with all of the catwalk pics ... Ladies you all look *FABULOUS*!!!


----------



## harlow2424

So many great pictures....I love looking at everyone's outfits and CL's!!! You all look gorgeous ladies


----------



## dancer1

Couldn't post an outfit, but these are the CLs I am wearing today, purple lamianoto


----------



## crazzee_shopper

OMG! I love seeing the jaws! So classy *bella and carlinha*!!!

*ikes* - looking fabulous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

compulsive said:


> *Bella*, when do you not look amazing?  You're always so put together!


 

Thank you so much compulsive!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words....


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pic dancer!


----------



## sobe2009

*Ikae:* Love your outfits, you look fab
*Dancer*: Nice Pic


----------



## Ilgin

Very beautiful ladies! love the purple lamianotos *dancer*, they'r hot on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Did I miss Carlinha in her Jaws?? She is wearing them today... CARRRRRRRLINHA?


----------



## LornaLou

Wow there are too many names to mention individually but you all look beautiful


----------



## crazzee_shopper

BR items that have been staples in my closet for years. Perfect for a casual Friday at work.
blue Mia.


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm way too far behind to catch up on everyone but you ALL look fabulous  Love this thread! 

*Baby*, i cant believe you have a 5 month old. Your figure is amazing and im insanely jealous!! Keep rocking those CL's! 
*
Carla*, i always look forward to your outfit updates on FB! Cant wait to see tomorrows if you wearing what you said you were going to be wearing! 

*Bella*,  one of my favourite tPF fashion idols. Always stunning & perfect.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*crazee* oh that's a nice color! Lovin the outfit!

Here is me today before DH and I go out for errands/Dave & Buster's later. 
I'm wearing my anthracite simples


----------



## NYCBelle

great outfits gals!!


----------



## sobe2009

Crazy: Loving the colors so springy. U look great.
Ikae: Very cute!!


----------



## archygirl

annaspanna33 said:


> Cute *Archie*...How much blonder did you go? Were you dark to start with?
> 
> Yeah that's true *sobe* - maybe i should just go for it!



I was dark brown and went strawberry blonde. Here is a photo of me before and after...


----------



## carlinha

*dancer* - i always love purple!

*crazzee* - perfect casual friday outfit

*ikae* - very nice outfit for a friday night!

*archy* - love the hair color transformation

thanks for all your lovely compliments as usual!  *bella*, my outfit is on page 233!


----------



## elfgirl

I'm pretty sure this is the first time I've done one of these. I was at NM this afternoon and took advantage of their huge mirror! LOL.  Forgive the always crappy phone pic quality.

It's the first Spring-ish warm day, so I'm wearing a sheer ABS top over a tank, jeans and my Lulys. You can sort of see my very, very well loved Mid-city Tote.


----------



## annaspanna33

Aw *Archy* I love it!!!


----------



## annaspanna33

Lovely *elfgirl* -  your top.


----------



## maianh_8686

I'm catching up with all the outfit pics now.. Ladies, you're *ALL* looking FABULOUS!!


----------



## carlinha

*elfgirl* - LOVE your outfit!  totally something i would wear!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*amazigrace* - Your entire outfit is fabulous... I love the green cardi (Anthro is the BEST!), the Bal (perfect!) and, of course, the amazing flats!! 

*shock *- You look absolutely stunning in each picture ... love all of the outfits (the Chanel ain't bad either haha :-p)!  Happy Belated Birthday! 

*sobe* - Aww, you're too sweet!  Right back at you! 

*cguru *- With that amazing bod, what wouldn't look fabulous on you?!   Love the outfits and, of course, the shoes!!

*pinkiestarlet* - I love that soft shade of blushy pink with black... you look great!!!

*babysweetums* - Holy legs for daaaays!!  Omg, you look hot... I'd kill for your body (and someone said you just gave birth... $hit, I should be write this comment while ON the treadmill haha)!! 

*carlinha* - You always look so pretty ... I love the purple/grey/white and your VPs are divine!!  Ohhh and that Anthro skirt/top outfit is SO pretty on you (I was in Anthro an hour ago haha)! :-p

*Bella*, you look so chic!!  I have that top haha... but it looks better on you!   Love the black/cream/red color palette!

*archy *- You look fab!!  You always have the best clothing finds... so nice to see them in action!!

*ikae *- You look beautiful!!  
*
dancer *- Love your simples!!

*elfgirl *- I love your outfit... I can't get enough of pretty, flowy tops!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Fiery:* BLUSHING! You have such sweet words! Thank you so much...perma grin!  

*dancer1*: Those purple lamianoto's look great on you!

*Archy*: your hair looks GREAT! and your outfit is cute!

*ikaesmallz*: Love your outfit pics you look FAB! The second pic is my fav 

*elf:* Love the Luly's!!!!  hehe. Love the outfit! Very chic cheeka! You look exquisite!

*crazzee:* You match well... very cute! You look great!!! Perfect for a work day


----------



## lilmissb

Love the shoes *dancer*

Love the casual outfit *crazzee!*

Love the anthracite *ikaesmallz!*

Stylish *elf!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *fiery*!

*Elf* you look amazing! Love the mirrors in the NM Ladies Rooms!

Off to page 233......


----------



## BellaShoes

lilmissb said:


> Too chic *Bella!* You always look so effortlessly sophisticated.



Gosh *Lilmiss*....thank you.


----------



## BellaShoes

*carlinha*.... love the springtime colors paired with your Jaws...fabulous!


----------



## mal

very cute, *carlinha *and *ikae*! I too love to wear skirts in warm weather! I don't feel quite ready yet though


----------



## BellaShoes

Fantastic new do *archy*! Hope all is well with you....


----------



## noah8077

My outfit for my jewelry party tonight:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha, archy*- you girls look lovely!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ikaesmallz*- look great!

*dancer1*- love the purple!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*elf, archy, crazzee*- you girls look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*noah*- looking good! have a great time!


----------



## archygirl

Thank you, everyone! My hair change is part of my transformation in my life to get rid of things/people that do not appreciate me or work for me. This, of course, means DH too...but that is a loooong story. Another outfit today, since it is so beautiful out! Photos shortly, drinking coffee...


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you for your kind words ladies!

*archy* I  your boots!

*elf* great outfit!

*noah* I love your sweater! Hope you had fun at the jewelry party


----------



## phiphi

loving everyone's outfits! you ladies inspire me with your outfits everyday!


----------



## elfgirl

I just wanted to thank everyone for the lovely compliments.  I'm on my cell at my daughter's lacrosse game, but I'll come back later and do better thank yous.


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfit *noah!*


----------



## Luv n bags

Catching up on all the lovely outfits.  The CL ladies are so polished and classy!


----------



## lilmissb

This my outfit I wore to an engagement party tonight. I'm on the train coming home so I look a bit disheveled!


----------



## sobe2009

*Elfgirl*: You look beautiful, love the whole outfit, it looks great.
*Archy*: Ur new hair color is great for the new season . Can't wait to see ur outfit for today.
*Noah* Great outfit, love the sweater!! u look great

Edit *Lilmisbb*: So pretty!!! ooohhh, love your outfit. U will be inspiring my outfit for tomorrow.


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ Good ol syndey trains!! ahh i miss them LOL ..oh T you look stunning


----------



## shockboogie

^^You are just so adorable, *T*!!!! I love the colors of your outfit and your bag. Spring is here!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Noah*, great outift, love the wrap.

*Lilmiss.*... your shoes are perfection... what a perfect skin tone match!


----------



## ikaesmallz

^^ agree with *bella* about the skin tone match! You look lovely *lilmiss*!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sobe*, *imma*, *shock*, *Bella* & *ikaesmallz!!!!* 

I  my clichys but I need to vibram them soon...I felt a bit Miami Vice in a white outfit!!! 

It's been a bit cool here as we're going into Autumn but today was a cracker and it was so nice and warm!


----------



## compulsive

Love your outfit, *L*! I need more tops like that!
*noah*, you always look cute!
*T*, you are struttin' your stuff in that outfit! I had to do a double take to see if you had shoes on cause the clichys match your skin tone exactly!


----------



## elfgirl

*anna *-- Thank you! It was nice to finally have a day warm enough to wear it!

*carlinha *-- Such a huge compliment! Thank you! 

*fiery *-- Thanks! I've been loving all the draped, asymmetrical designs lately. 

*CG *-- Thank you, shoe cousin! 

*lilmissb *-- Thank you! Love the party outfit! It looks very chic and Summer-y. 

*Bella *-- Thank you! NM's mirrors are so much easier to use for pics than my tiny mirror at home.  

*noah *-- Love the sweater!  You look great! 

*ikaesmallz *-- Thank you!

*sobe *-- Thanks!
*V *-- Thank you! I actually need more spring/summer tops, too. That's one of the few that survived the last closet culling.


----------



## shockboogie

elfgirl said:


>



Love everything about you and your outfit!


----------



## mal

^^^ITA *elf*! Great look!
*noah*, love it!
*lilmiss*! Great look- love how the bag and shoes work together


----------



## elfgirl

*shockboogie *& *mal *-- 

You guys are all so sweet!  Thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

*noah*: You look great for your party!

*lilmiss*: Such a cute outfit!!!!! You look very good cheeka!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Loving all the outfits!!  *Babysweetums*- damn, can we trade legs!? 

*Elf*- looking gorgeous, LOVE your style!! 

Here's a pic of me with DBF at an event a few weeks ago. 
Dress: Diane Von Furstenberg Electric Blue Benny
Purse: Coach Satin Amanda 
Shoes: Black Crepe Satin Palace


----------



## carlinha

*noah* - i LOVE that sweater!

*lilmissb* - gorgeous gorgeous!  the clichys are PERFECT on you.... totally NUDE!

*louboutinlawyer* - i LOVE that color dress, you look great!

here's my casual outfit today, this one if for *SAVVY* 
cardigan and top are from anthropologie (yes, i LOVE anthro)
J brand skinny jeans
red lizard VPs


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Looking lovely, as usual, Carla!!  I loooovvveee those lizard VPs


----------



## maianh_8686

*noah*  love the outfit.. the cardigan is classy 

*lilmissb*  you have such a nice smile!!! and of course nice shoes too 

*archy* looking great 

*elfgirl*  i  your outfit.. looking fabulous on a shopping day!!!

*Carla* so adorable   those red lizard VPs are HOT!!!!


----------



## mal

*louboutinlawyer*, ooh la la 
*carlinha*, love the red lizard- such a rich color


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilmiss- *you look so cute on the train!

*LL- *Love the blue dvf!

*carlinha- *I love Anthro too, such a fab outfit!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you *dezynrbaglaydee*, 
thank you *annaspanna33*.....yes i did go blonde, how did you know i wanted to do it?? im in loooove with the results, i have a picture on my facebook pm me....you should do itt, just take the plunge!! but mke sure your hair is in good condition first if it needs to be bleached out because that could be trouble i feel so differnt being blonde lol and its a good thing!!! 
thank you *jancedtif*,
*carlinha* love those jaws you look so pretty and feminine!, thank you 
*lilmissb*! i looove that shirt i fiercely overpaid for because i hardly ever see shirts with thumbholes and i had to have it! its from a line called BIRD which is an extension of JUICY COUTURE i think, i bought it in the juicy couture store on 5th ave like 3 days ago thank you!!!! 
*archygirl,* beautiful lovin the spring outfit! 
*ikaesmallz* fantastic outfits you and your bf look so cute together! 
*dancer1* great action shot
*crazzee_shopper*, you look so beautiful classy and femine and casual, those colors look great on you soooo chic!! 
thank you sooo much *savvysgirl*, she is my first and only baby i hope i look the same after number 3 lol =) 
great* ikaesmalls* i love dave and busters heehee!! 
*archygirl* love the strawberry blonde hair i wish i could pull it off....i even love the way it sounds haha strawberry blonde...yummy! 
*elfgirl*, gorgeous i love the lulys and your top is so nice and springy! 
thank you so much *fieryfashionist*!! i got really lucky with my pregnancy, my body hardly changed even at 9months!  
fantastic *noah8077*, i hope it was fun! 
*lilmissb* your clichys are great they match perfectly your so lucky i cant seem to find my perfect nude yet, but you got it!! 
*louboutinlawyer* i love the palaces, such a great sandal, you look great! 
*carlinha* you look beautiful i love the pop of red, im really enjoying your daily outfit pics, its great to see you rocking your cls on a regular basis!
there...whew i think im all caught up!


----------



## babysweetums

im getting alot of use out of my denim cut offs lately =) wore my ariella clous today for running errands, lots of compliments!! i was wearing a blazer too but it was soo hot!


----------



## elfgirl

*LL*, thank you!  That is a gorgeous blue on you!

*C*, I saw your first pic and thought, "OMG I love that sweater!" and then I looked to see where it was from and said, "Figures!"  I  Anthropologie.  That outfit is fantastic!

I love shorts and the boots together, *baby*!  Wish I was young enough to get away with it.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Louboutin*, love the blue DVF on you!

*Carlinha*... hit one outta the park again, lovely!


----------



## mal

*baby*, I just fell in love with those boots!


----------



## sumnboutme

*baby*, i love how you pair your CLs with denim shorts!!!


----------



## carlinha

*baby*, again, simple but soooo sexy!!!  you have amazing legs girl!  i wish mine were like that!  how tall are you??

thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## cts900

I am so behind that it is embarrassing!!  I hope I did not miss too many amazing looks in my rush to catch up....

*crazzee:* That blouse matches the Mias soooooo beautifully.
*smallz:* I love the tank blouse, so feminine and sweet.
*archy:* I think the strawberry blonde looks incredible on you; great change.
*noah:* LOVE the flowing cardigan...must get one! 
*lilmissb:* You look so happy; I just love that.
*Elf:* That blouse is just fabulous.
*LL:* The EB on the DVF dress is exquisite!  
*Car:* You are always a stunner, but I am especially fond of the wool skirt.  
*Baby:* Those legs are ridiculous.  I am _insanely_ jealous that I have never _and will never_ look like that! 

I am in sweats with spit up on my torn t-shirt amidst a potty training toddler and nursing infant.  Your catwalk shots keep me going....thanks, ladies!


----------



## Canarybling

lilmissb said:


> This my outfit I wore to an engagement party tonight. I'm on the train coming home so I look a bit disheveled!



You the kind of girl who lights up a room when you walk in hey. Your smile is just so alluring and beautiful! You look amazing lilmissb.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you, *Mal, Dezy, Baby, Elf, Bella*, and *cts*!!

*Baby*, your legs are insane!! Seriously, woman! Love those denim cutoffs! Wish I could pull that look off. So effortlessly chic!


----------



## sobe2009

*Carlinha:* U look so pretty, love your outfit pics. Those red VPs are TDF.
*Babysweetums:* One word, Sexy!!! shouldn't be legal, your legs WOWZA!!!!. Love that outfit  with the boots, u are giving me outfits ideas. Thank youuuu!!.
*LL:* Lovely dress color!!, it complements ur skin tone.


----------



## phiphi

*lilmiss* - you look so elegant, and cute! love it!!

*elf* - i totally love that outfit!

*louboutinlawyer* - wowza that outfit is fierce!!

*C* -  your red lizard VPs!

*baby* - you look amazing. that is all i have to say.


----------



## sobe2009

Canarybling said:


> You the kind of girl who lights up a room when you walk in hey. Your smile is just so alluring and beautiful! You look amazing lilmissb.


 

Agree!!! Love ur smile. U r so pretty Lilmissb.


----------



## lilmissb

*V*, *elf*, *mal*, *CG*, *carlinha*, *maianh*, *dez*, *baby*, *cts* & *canary!!!*    You're all too kind 

Wowsers *LL!* HOT!!!

I love that outfit *C!* I need to get some stuff from Anthro STAT. You and fiery get the cutest stuff from there.

Thanks for the lead *baby!* I'll have to look it up. You look awesome running errands. You must have caused some traffic jams with those legs!!! I can't believe it's warming up in NY already. Good for you NYers though. Sucks for me cos it's getting colder here...


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks *phi!* 

Thanks *sobe* & *canary*, I love being happy and I guess it shows. Maybe that's why my favourite body features are eyes and smiles?


----------



## archygirl

Gosh, it is so hard to keep up with everyone's outfit posts! You can tell that spring has sprung! Well done everyone!
Here was my shopping outfit for today:

Gucci Denim jacket (gee, I think I am living in this)
INC top
Prada skirt
alta ariella boots
Not shown: vintage CHANEL black jersey classic flap with gold hw


----------



## rdgldy

*archy*, looking good.


----------



## mal

smokin' *archy!*


----------



## lilmissb

You look fabulous *archy!!!*


----------



## Canarybling

That's such a great outlook lilmissb and your happiness is definately contageous x
looking good archy!


----------



## alyssa08

my outfit to the movies with the bf today. bb camera sucks without the flash.

cardigan and nude tank (soo comfy) from nordstrom
LnA lace tank
7fam skinnies
nude new simples
<---all worn with my beloved bal


----------



## savvysgirl

*T*, stunning as always. Another one of my fav tPF outfit girlies. 

*Carla*, my love, thank you :kiss: Fabulous as always. One day ..... 

*Baby* ...  You totally rock those AC's girl! (put those legs away please as im getting stupidly jealous now!) 

*Archy*, perfect as ever! 

*alyssa*, i love your top! Lovely outfit.


----------



## christian0750

Can u post close up pics of those.......I think those are the shoes I have been looking for!



ikaesmallz said:


> *crazee* oh that's a nice color! Lovin the outfit!
> 
> Here is me today before DH and I go out for errands/Dave & Buster's later.
> I'm wearing my anthracite simples


----------



## nillacobain

christian0750 said:


> Can u post close up pics of those.......I think those are the shoes I have been looking for!



^^ Have a look here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/post-photos-of-your-simples-here-396309.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Great look *archy*!

pretty top *alyssa*!


----------



## phiphi

nice outfit *archy*!

love your tank *alyssa* - and the nudes!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*carla* you look adorable in the casual outfit! I  that top!!

*baby* Thank you  Your gams are phenomenal! I love how trendy your outfits are! 

*archy* you look fab in those boots!

*alyssa* Nice outfit! I really like how you look very put together!

*christian* I will take pics right now & upload so I can post close ups for you.

So I went out to a party w/ DH last night & wanted to wear my hardwicks but I knew it was going to be crowded & was too afraid of people stepping on it or spilling drinks so I decided to just wear my treoplis.

Abercrombie tank
Anthropologie sweater (can you tell I love this sweater? It's like my second photo with it LOL)
Abercrombie knit pants
Balenciaga anthracite make up clutch
CL Treopli






And here's one of me w/ DH (I was tipsy haha)


----------



## carlinha

*archy, alyssa and ikae* - fabulous outfits as usual!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

awww, *lilmiss*, you're such a cutie on the train!!  

*carlinh*a, love your red cardi w/ the red lizzies!

*babys*, you are ROCKIN' those Ariella Clous!!  

lookin' good *archy*!

*alyssa*, that lace tank is so sweet!

*smallz*, so cute!  i like your sweater too!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks *carla* & *kuromi*! 

*Christian* close up pics are posted on the show your CL thread. I figured it would be more appropriate to post them there since this is more of an outfit thread!


----------



## Stephanie***

*archygirl* - I love your ALTA ARIELLA BOOTS!! They are smoking!

*alyssa08* - Your bag is stunning as your top 

*ikaesmallz -* Your watch is AWESOME! I love those classic CL's and the Trepoli's too!!!

*babysweetums*  - I love your _WHOLE_ outfit! Those Ariella's are hot!!

*louboutinlawyer* - I like the bag and what a nice color it is! 

*carlinha* - I just LOVE your style!! I like your cardigan!

*noah8077*  - I like the mix between all the pieces!

*lilmissb*  - You look G.R.E.A.T!

*elfgirl* - I adore your top! So fresh!

You look great ladies!!


----------



## alyssa08

savvys, bella, phi, ikaesmallz, carlinha, kuromi, and stephanie: thank you! 

ikaesmallz, I love your sweater! I have that white top from a&f as well. I love it  they have such cute things.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sorry for the general shout out, but you all look lovely!!


----------



## LornaLou

I love those shorts babysweetums  

And I am a huge fan of Treopli's, I LOVE them ikaesmallz


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here is my outfit from last night with my watersnake ADs


----------



## alyssa08

dezynr you look beautiful! love the ADs with the outfit; what a great compliment of colors. I have to say I adore your decorating as well. love the mirrors above the fireplace and it is my dream to own a home with dark wood floors just like that.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

alyssa08 said:


> dezynr you look beautiful! love the ADs with the outfit; what a great compliment of colors. I have to say I adore your decorating as well. love the mirrors above the fireplace and it is my dream to own a home with dark wood floors just like that.


 
thanks *alyssa *that is so sweet! The decorating is still a work in progress, adding a little bit with time. Maybe if I stop buying shoes, I can speed up the decorating, but I doubt it


----------



## shockboogie

This thread moves fast! Have to say that ALL  of you ladies look amazing!!!! Very stylish women here on our CL forum!


----------



## lilmissb

Fab outfit *alyssa!*

You're too kind *savvs*, *kuromi* & *Stephanie!!* 

Love the outfit *ikaesmallz!* You're positively glowing!!

Great outfit *dez!*


----------



## carlinha

love your outfit *dez*!


----------



## phiphi

*smallz* - too cute! love the sweater!

*dezyn* - awesome outfit! and it's okay if the decorating takes a slower pace!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *elf, lilmissb, LL, Carlinha, baby, archy, alyssa, smallz, dezy*!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Dezy:* U look amazing girly and your place looks fab!!! A+++++++


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sobe, Jance, carlinha, shock, phi phi, lilmiss- thank you girls! You're all so sweet!


----------



## icecreamom

Everybody looked gorgeous this weekend! 

*dezyn* Your outfit looks so chic with the AD!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks girls!!

*steph* I love my watch! Haha took me a while to get it but glad I finally did!

*dez* you look hot! Love the jeans!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you *elfgirl*, thank you *mal*(i love a lovely tpfer to thank for them but im still dying for them in the black leather too!!), thank you *sumnboutme*(im so casual i wear denim like 8 days a week so i have to squeeze my cl's in somehow!), thank you *carlinha* (im 5'9 and i just started yoga to to help myself get a little taller hehe not sure if it works yet!), thank you *cts900*, thank you *louboutinlawyer*, thank you sobe2009 (kisskisskiss), thank you *phiphi*, thank you* lilmissb* (unfortunatly NY doesnt need any help finding ways to cause traffic jams haha but yes its getting warm...its our turn for the sun =)), beautiful *archygirl* i love the ariella's! shoe twin, gretat outfit *alyssa*!, thank you *savvys*, thank you *ikaesmallz* i loooooove trepoils!! thank you *kuromi-chan*, thank you *stephanie*, thank you *lornalou* (th shorts are like 5 years old and only get better with age lol!!), you look great *dezynrbaglaydee* your hair is gorgeous and we are shoe twins!, thank you *jancedtif*


----------



## Flip88

Dez - those watersnakes are TDF!  Great style


----------



## Flip88

Carlihna - those red lizards are TDF too!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

*dezynrbaglaydee* You look absolutly great! Love your watersnake's! 

You are welcome ladies  I am only writing the truth


----------



## melialuvs2shop

everyone's outfits are fab, as usual!

i always forget to take pics and even when i do, they never come out right!

so this outfit pic comes in two parts...


----------



## legaldiva

I have been having log in problems, but I have some outfits to post from last week!

*Melia*--you are gorgeous; I love those black zipper pants ... what brand?


----------



## Stephanie***

I love your CL's with the zipper pants! Absolutly awesome!

Ladies, you definitly know how to dress!! 



melialuvs2shop said:


> everyone's outfits are fab, as usual!
> 
> i always forget to take pics and even when i do, they never come out right!
> 
> so this outfit pic comes in two parts...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jan!*

Love the outfit *melia!*


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*dezy*, *ikae*, *melia*, Everyone is looking gorgeous!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

legaldiva said:


> I have been having log in problems, but I have some outfits to post from last week!
> 
> *Melia*--you are gorgeous; I love those black zipper pants ... what brand?




thanks doll!

my pants are by J Brand...  2610 Major in black 

they're perfect for showing off Louboutins


----------



## crazzee_shopper

omg! I can't keep up. There's so many wonderful outfits. Spring is definitely in the air.

Ladies, you all look gorgeous!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

ikaesmallz said:


> Thanks girls :kiss:
> 
> *LN* it's actually a color block dress! Got it from Forever 21 during the summer. Crazy huh!



OMG seriously?  I love it - can't believe it came from F21.  I love that store!  Sorry it too me so long to respond, I didn't get a chance to log on to tpf all weekend!


*Looking gorgeous ladies!  So many fashionistas amongst us!*

*dancer1* - LOVE purple laminto!  

*crazzee* - perfect Friday outfit!  You look so comfy and still so chic!

*ikae* - Looking great!  Love your top!  And you are rocking your trepolis!

*archy* - your new hair color looks great on you!  So perfect for the warmer months!

*elf *- the perfect CL outfit - super cute top, jeans, and CLs!

*noah* -That sweater is so pretty!  Your whole outfit is gorgeous!

*lilmissb *- Totally cute!  Those clichys look like they were made for you.  And that necklace is gorgeous!

*louboutinlawyer *- That DVF dress is HOT!  I adore the color!

*carlinha* - LOVE the red anthropology cardigan!  Sooo perfect with those lovely lizards of yours!

*baby *- HOT!!  You are making me want a pair of AC!

*alyssa* - That lace top is so feminine and pretty!  I love anything lace.

*dezynrbaglade *- That jacket is AMAZING!!!  Where in the world did you find it?

*melia* - you look gorgeous!!  Thanks for posting the link to the jbrand - I've been looking for a pair of skinnies to wear with heels.  Can I ask how tall you are?  They look like they are the perfect length.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *LN!* My RAOK buddy *authentic* gave it to me, it's gorgeous isn't it?


----------



## carlinha

*melia* love your outfit, especially those pants!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Alyssa:* Looking good girly
*Melia:* Love your outfit!!!, those pants are perfect.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *LN!* My RAOK buddy *authentic* gave it to me, it's gorgeous isn't it?



OMG yes it is!  What a fabulous ROAK buddy you have!


----------



## legaldiva

St. Patrick's Day, 3-17

BR white 3/4 sleeve blouse;
kensie khaki skirt;
Brown suede Garibaldi boots.
Green bracelet.


----------



## phiphi

*melia* i love your whole outfit! 

what a great st. patty's day outfit *legaldiva*!


----------



## legaldiva

Friday's outfit (inspired by Carlinha last week with a similar skirt & purple cardi):

H&M cardigan over 
H&M white tank;
Faux lizard wide belt (H&M); 
Isaac Mizrahi for Target wheat A-line skirt.
Butterscotch patent decollete zeppas.
F21 gold bangles & pearl bracelets.


----------



## guccigal07

legaldiv...always looking smmmooking.


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good* Melia* and *legaldiva*!


----------



## sobe2009

Legaldiva: U look amazing, love your outfit pics


----------



## JuneHawk

Anniversary dinner outfit.  Red suede Declics.  Dress is White House Black Market.


----------



## carlinha

*legal* i LOVE your outfits, but you know i'm LOVING the second one with the skirt & cardi!  

*june* i love everything, the necklace, the dress, and of course, the SHOES!  the SHOESSS!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, Melia is a hottie.....


----------



## BellaShoes

June...the pop of red is FANTASTIC!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LouboutinNerd said:


> *melia* - you look gorgeous!!  Thanks for posting the link to the jbrand - I've been looking for a pair of skinnies to wear with heels.  Can I ask how tall you are?  They look like they are the perfect length.



thank you!  

i'm 5'7" and those pants are the perfect length for everything!  i love pairing them with flats too!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thank you *Stephanie*, *lilmiss*, *pinkiestarlet*, *Carla*, *sobe*, *phiphi*, & *Jan*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*legaldiva *- love the outfits!  you look so put together!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*JuneHawk *- so sophisticated!  i love LBDs with a pop of color on the feet!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*melia* those pants are perfection! You look great!

*legal* Lovin the outfits!! that kensie skirt is adorable.

*june* the red suede declics! I want!!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

BellaShoes said:


> Yep, Melia is a hottie.....




thanks doll!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*icecreamom, ikaesmallz, baby, flip, stephanie, pinkie, crazzee- *thank you all! you are all so sweet!

*louboutinNerd- *thank you! The jacket is by Free People. I got it from Nordstrom.com, but Macy's and I believe Bloomies have it too


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*melia, legaldiva, june- *you all look great!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *LouboutinNerd*!

I bought a high-waisted skirt from American Apparel today- I LOVE IT!! I just had a fashion show for BF and thought I'd share with you ladies  

*Outfit 1: For Work*
- AA Skirt
- Joe Shirt (Yes- I paid a whole $3.50 for it!)
- Armani Collezioni Blazer
- *Black Patent Simples*















*Outfit 2: For After Work* 
- AA Skirt
- Joe Shirt
- J.Crew Cardigan
- Fendi B-Belt
- *Blue Crepe Satin Viva Lolo*






Outfit 3: For Anytime!
-AA Skirt
-Smart Set Shirt
-Fendi B-Belt
-*Black Satin Paquitas* AND *Red Patent Jolie Noeud*


----------



## clothingguru

You guys all look so good!

*June:* love the rec Cl's with the black !!!! Very nice cheeka! 

*Legaldiva*: Cute outfits!!! You look great!

Louboutin: Love all the outfits! Dress up time is always fun!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks girl!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Looking gorgeous *legaldiva *and *JuneHawk*!

*louboutinlawyer*, Love love love your satin Paquitas and Fendi B-belt!


----------



## sobe2009

*Louboutinlawyer and Junehawk* u guys look fantastic!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *June* and *Louboutinlawyer*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Melia* - you're very pretty.  Love the pants/leggings!
*LouboutinLawyer and LegalDiva *- you guys are look great!  No stuffy legal business for either of you!  *LL* - do you have a link for the skirt?
*JuneHawk* - FABULOUS.  Happy Anniversary


----------



## phiphi

*june* - loving you and the declics!!!

*LL* - wow, that is a great skirt!! love how you've mixed and matched it in gorgeous outfits!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*LL* you look fab in all your outfits!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks everyone!


----------



## legaldiva

*phiphi, gucci, jance, sobe, carlinha, melia, ikaesmallz, dezynrbaglaydee, clothingguru, pinkie & DC-Cutie*--thank you!!!  Getting compliments from you all is great motivation for me to get back into my skinny clothes ... when I used to really post all my outfits!!!

*June*--you are one hot mom!  
*LL*--you look so stylishly professional!!!  I am loving that skirt, and would love to get one of my own!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

melialuvs2shop said:


> thank you!
> 
> i'm 5'7" and those pants are the perfect length for everything!  i love pairing them with flats too!



Oh - you are quite tall!  That means my 5'2" shortie self will have to get them altered.  Thank you!

*legal* - looking gorgeous!  I love the little hint of lace at the bottom of your skirt!

*June* - So elegant!  The red and black combo is so pretty!

l*ouboutinlawyer* - Gorgeous!  You look so professional! And $3.50 for the skirt?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *icecreamom, ikaesmallz, baby, flip, stephanie, pinkie, crazzee- *thank you all! you are all so sweet!
> 
> *louboutinNerd- *thank you! The jacket is by Free People. I got it from Nordstrom.com, but Macy's and I believe Bloomies have it too




Thank you!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Pinkie, Sobe, Jance, DC, Phi, ikaesmallz, LegalDiva,* and *LouboutinNerd*, *THANK YOU!!! *for all your lovely compliments

For *DC* and *LegalDiva* (and anyone else interested in the skirt), you can order it from American Apparel online. Here's a link:

For Canada: 
http://store.americanapparel.ca/rsa7302.html?cid=151

For USA: 
http://store.americanapparel.net/rsa7302.html?cid=151


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*June* - the declics look so great with the dress! Happy anniversary!
*louboutinlawyer* - loved every outfit. so stylish!


----------



## compulsive

You ladies are lookin' faaaabbb! We're got such great dressed ladies here 

*melia*, I love those JBrands! I think I'm going to have to get those 
*legal*, I hope I get to run into you one day


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Wearing my black yoyos with a Banana Republic outfit.

Sorry for the dark pictures. Bathroom lights aren't very bright.


----------



## mal

*crazzee,* I love your modeling pics! 
*LL,* what a fab selection of outfits! The AA skirt is sexy!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*ikaesmallz*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, & *DC-Cutie*!


----------



## clothingguru

*crazzee* you look great! LOVE the yellow~


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LouboutinNerd said:


> Oh - you are quite tall!  That means my 5'2" shortie self will have to get them altered.  Thank you!



actually, i lied...  i'm 5 ft 6.75 in :shame: but they might work

J Brand has lots of great styles that will also suit your height


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*crazzee *- that outfit is perfect for today's weather!


----------



## carlinha

*LL* - super stylish working girl!!!    i LOVE it!

*crazzee* - i love that splash of yellow!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

* Crazee, Mal*, and *Carla*! I had a lot of fun putting outfits together with that skirt. Best $40 I've spent in a long time! Hours of fun...LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LL* - thanks for the link.  AA can be so deceiving sometimes.  I honestly would have  past on the skirt if had I not seen you wearing it.  On you it looks very classy and professional, on the AA models...  not so much


----------



## louboutinlawyer

DC-Cutie said:


> *LL* - thanks for the link.  AA can be so deceiving sometimes.  I honestly would have  past on the skirt if had I not seen you wearing it.  On you it looks very classy and professional, on the AA models...  not so much



Thanks, DC! I'm glad you think it looks classy- I wasn't sure at first...lol...

I agree- AA (generally) could not be further from my style. It wasn't until my friend tried the skirt on that I decided I needed it, too!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

melialuvs2shop said:


> actually, i lied...  i'm 5 ft 6.75 in :shame: but they might work
> 
> J Brand has lots of great styles that will also suit your height




LOL, you are still tall compared to me!  I'll have to look at some of their shorter options. 

*crazzee* - LOVE the pop of yellow!  Makes me so glad spring is here!


----------



## phiphi

*crazee* what a fun outfit! love the yellow skirt on you!

*LL & melia* you two are bad for my wallet! LOL!

*louboutinnerd* - let us know if you find something.. you know, for the short tpf'ers like me too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great outfit selection *LL!*! You look fantastic!

*Crazzee*... love the fuller skirt with the slim top, great look!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*crazzee* lovin the outfit! Yellow is a great way to brighten it up.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LL*- You look great!

*crazzee*- love the color combo!

*LN*- you're welcome!


----------



## Newport1

Unreal.  You look fantastic.!



clothingguru said:


> *Shock:* You look so Great ! I love all your outfits!!!!! Great sense of style and Beautiful as well! Couldn't ask for more
> 
> Here is a couple pics of some outfits with my CL's lately
> #1- ronettes
> #2- No Barre
> #3- Pink mini glitter piggies!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *crazzee*!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Newport*--your legs are forever long!  Lookin' good!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Newport- *you look great!!!


----------



## sobe2009

*Crazee:* What a fun outfit! Very springy.

I think that the picture above is of Clothinguru and no Newport, am I right??. 
And Clothing, u already know that I think that u look amazing!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

phiphi said:


> *crazee* what a fun outfit! love the yellow skirt on you!
> 
> *LL & melia* you two are bad for my wallet! LOL!
> 
> *louboutinnerd* - let us know if you find something.. you know, for the short tpf'ers like me too!




Will do *phiphi*!  Jeans are always the hardest to find for short legs.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You ALL look amazing!  Fabulous ladies!


----------



## clothingguru

Newport1 said:


> Unreal.  You look fantastic.!



Thank you so much cheeka:kiss:! Your so sweet!


----------



## indypup

Sillies, that was *clothingguru*'s pic, not *Newport1*!


----------



## clothingguru

sobe2009 said:


> *Crazee:* What a fun outfit! Very springy.
> 
> I think that the picture above is of Clothinguru and no Newport, am I right??.
> And Clothing, u already know that I think that u look amazing!!!



teehee i just notcied this. Thanks! No worries to the girls that got confused! It always confusing getting everyone's names right  Thanks for clearing up *sobe* and *indy*! :greengrin:
And thank you for the lovely compliment luv! xx


----------



## BellaShoes

*Newport*.... lovely look! Rondetta's?


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfits *legal!!* Nice to see you posting some more inspirational shots 

Love the ani outfit *June!*

Great posts *LL!* The outfit with the purple cardi & white buckle belt is too cute!

Love the splash of yellow *crazzee!*


----------



## CCKL

Wore my python MBs today to work


----------



## lilmissb

^ CUTE!  Love it *J!!!*


----------



## clothingguru

*CCKL:* Very very cute outfit i Love it!!!! You look SO good!


----------



## sumnboutme

i already told you earlier, but I'm gonna say it again *J*, LOVE that dress!


----------



## jancedtif

Cute, cute CUTE *CCKL*!!!  You've inspired me to find a cute skirt to wear my MBs with!!


----------



## sobe2009

*CCKL :* U look so cute and great outfit.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*CCKL- *You look great!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*CCKL*, love the look!    ahhh, python MBs....


----------



## compulsive

*J*, love the dress! and those python MBs  So nice to see your pretty face for the first time as well


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*CCKL* - you are so adorable!  Those MB are gorgeous!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*CC* your outfit looks so classy. I am lovin those MBs!!


----------



## elfgirl

It's the Miss Clichys first day at the office. 

Ungaro blouse
Express slacks
Tucker Paisley belt


----------



## BellaShoes

Fantastic outfit *elf*, love the top and the slacks!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Looking gorgeous as usual, *Elf*!!! I cannot believe you have a daughter in university- hot mama!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*elf* what a great outfit!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

_*THANK YOU*_ Phi, Bella, Dezy, Duke and LilMiss!   I love this thread!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Elf you look great! I love your top!


----------



## elfgirl

*LL *-- OMG! What a fantastic collection of outfits! You look fantastic!

*crazzee *-- I love the outfit! The pop of the yellow is really nice. 

*CCKL *-- So. Cute! I love that skirt!


Thank you *Bella*, *LL*, *ikaesmallz *and *dezynr*!

I love this blouse to death. It's supposed to be worn off the shoulder, but it looks fine pulled up for the office.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*CCKL:* I am coming for those MBs!  I  them!

*Elf:* The Clichys are amazing, but I must say that blouse is spectacular!


----------



## mal

*CCKL *and *elf*, you both look fantastic! Seriously rockin' them CLs!!!


----------



## CCKL

T, clothingguru, D (lah you!), jance, sobe, dezy, kuromi, compulsive, LouboutinNerd, ikaesmallz, elfgirl, Duke, and mal 

*elf *- the blouse looks so cute belted and i absolutely love those Express slacks!!


----------



## shockboogie

Gorgeous outfit, *elfgirl*! I really like your top.


----------



## shockboogie

CCKL said:


> View attachment 1057446
> 
> 
> Wore my python MBs today to work



Love your skirt! What are those? Ninja stars?


----------



## sobe2009

*Elf:* U look spectacular!!!, nice blouse


----------



## sumnboutme

LOVE that top *elf*!! 



shockboogie said:


> Love your skirt! What are those? *Ninja stars*?



Off topic, but I thought of you today while I was watching Ninja Assassin, lol


----------



## shockboogie

sumnboutme said:


> LOVE that top *elf*!!
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, but I thought of you today while I was watching Ninja Assassin, lol



Aw


----------



## CCKL

Thank you, *shock*!  hahaha...I never noticed but they do look like ninja stars huh?! :ninja:


----------



## kuromi-chan

*elfgirl*, looooove your whole outfit!!


----------



## clothingguru

*elfgirl*: love the outfit its so nice!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Mal, clothinguru, melia, carlinha, louboutinnerd, phiphi, bella, ikaesmallz, dezynrbaglaydee, jancedtif, sobe, lilmissb, elfgirl

*clothinguru* - love the outfit. It makes your legs look endless!
*cclk* - gorgeous! love the entire outfit.
*elfgirl* - SEXXXXXY!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Today's work outfit.

Top: Victoria Secrets
Bottom: BCBG
Shoes: Metallika


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

very cute *crazzee!!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

*crazzee*, love the trousers with Metallikas...


----------



## BellaShoes

How did I miss CCKL's shot... great outfit and love the python MB's.


----------



## cts900

I have not been here since the 20th so I am WAY behind...I hope that I did not miss anyone....

*Archy*: I would live in that Gucci Denim jacket, too.  It's fabulous!
*Alyssa*: Love the lace tank, shoe twin.
*Dez*: Watersnake ADs??!!??!!??!! 
*Mel*: Love the bag in your solo shot and I know I already said it in the "action thread" but I also love, love, love the mom and daughter pic.
*Legal*: The entire "Friday" outfit is TDF.  I love every single thing about the ensemble.
*June*: You look great and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! 
*LL*: I adore every outfit and especially the Fendi belt!
*Clothing*: That pic of you that got mixed up in there is fabulous.  I would KILL for your figure and ability to wear the big gal heels !
*CCKL*: I am all about skirts and that one is spectacular.
*Elf*: The blouse, the blouse, the blouse!  No wonder you daughter has such great taste...look at her fashion role model!
*Crazzee*: The yellow skirt and BCBG pants are both incredible.  You have such flawless taste.

I am always in awe of you ladies. You are fabulosity personified!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *Elf* and *cts*!  So sweet

*CCKL* and *Crazzee*, looking fab!


----------



## compulsive

You look great, *crazzee*! I love those trousers!


----------



## Newport1

Thanks for making the rest of us feel bad.  You look stunning!!!



elfgirl said:


> It's the Miss Clichys first day at the office.
> 
> Ungaro blouse
> Express slacks
> Tucker Paisley belt


----------



## DC-Cutie

*ElfGirl *- I'm diggin' both looks.  Love the flowy top 
*Crazee* - very cute!


----------



## kett

Crazzee - you look so cute!


----------



## sobe2009

*Crazee:* Very cute outfit!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*elf* - That top is GORGEOUS!!!  I love the way that is drapes.  i am suck a sucker for pretty, flowy tops like that!

*Crazzee* - you look super cute!  I'm wanting a pair of those metalikas!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thank you *dezynrbaglaydee, bella, cts, dc, kett, sobe, and louboutinnerd*! 

So after reading Bella's thread yesterday about long pants. Here's my outfit today:

BCBG jeans and sweater
python Horatio slingback


----------



## clothingguru

Ooh love the newest outfit pic* crazzee!* Thats totally my style!!! very nice!


----------



## cts900

*crazzee:* fabulous as always.  you never miss the mark!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

love it *crazzee!*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks *clothinguru, cts, and LouboutinNerd*.


----------



## MichelleD

Fabulous outfit *elfgirl*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*crazzee*... great look and perfect for SF in spring!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*crazzee* your outfits are so cute!!


----------



## Aikandy

As my "Girls Night@Dive Bar" was a no-go, I might as well take off my jacket and share one of my new outnet bargains - meet Ariella...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Aikandy- *love the Ariella!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Crazzee*, that is a fab outfit! You have great legs- love those jeans!  

*Aikandy*, love those Ariellas! Looking great


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

DVF dress with my black suede ADs


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Here's what I wore tonight..it was a beautiful day, so i figured I should be wearing sandals!

Kenneth Cole top (green)
Theory Cardi
Aritzia Leggings
Burberry Purse
and of course, the shoes...Paquita!! nuts:


----------



## clothingguru

*Aikandy:* Is that top purple? I love it! I love purple! You look great!

*dez:* You look so lovely!!! So pretty! I bet DH was thrilled!!!!! 

*louboutinl*: very cute outfit cheeka! Love the green!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*clothing- *thank you hun! more to come tomorrow when the festivities continue 

*LL- *you look great!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Dezy*, you look gorgeous!  It doesn't get better than DVF + CL


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *CG* and *Dezy*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

louboutinlawyer said:


> *Dezy*, you look gorgeous!  It doesn't get better than DVF + CL


 
thank you *LL, *that is my fail proof combo any time of the day!


----------



## icecreamom

*dezyn, *I love your dress but I think the best part is your smile! You look so happy with your hubby that it makes ur outfit glow even more!!!

*louboutin, *super hot! and what a sexy pose! hehehe


----------



## Aikandy

OMG Dezy!  You are coordinated down to to the walls!  Loves it, you guys look great!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> DVF dress with my black suede ADs


----------



## Aikandy

Thanks *Dezy*, *CG*, and *LL*!

Nope *CG*, its a mini trench from Zara (bad iPhone pic)....


----------



## cts900

*Aikandy*: The Ariella is FIERCE!
*Dez:* You are just plain fabulous.  Period.
*LL*: That green color of your KC top is so rich and beautiful.  I LOVE it!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

icecreamom said:


> *louboutin, *super hot! and what a sexy pose! hehehe



Thanks, icecream!!  You're going to inflate my ego..lol..i was trying to get a shot of the shoes with my iPhone! hehe

Thanks, *Cts*!! I love that top, too- i didn't wear it forever because it's SO low cut, then I discovered the magic of bandeau tops...never quite understood what they were for until my fashionable mommy showed me the ways!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*aikandy- *lol thanks so much!

*icecreamom- *you're so sweet thank you so much. He truly is one of a kind. I'm a very lucky girl.

*cts900- *thank you so much


----------



## sobe2009

*Dezyn:* U look beautiful!! I am sure ur DH love it!!. Love ur outfit pics, u always look spectacular.
*Crazzee:* I really like ir outfit!!! totally cool


----------



## BellaShoes

*dezy*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*aikandy* those ariellas are awesome!

*dez* you look so beautiful for your hubby's bday!

*Louboutin* I love those shoes!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Elf* you look so chic!  I love your closet too!

*crazzee* I love both looks!

Is that my friend *Aikandy* looking absolutely fabulous?!  Love the look girly!

*dezy*  you look so put together!

*louboutinlawyer* looking good!  I love that green top!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sobe- *thank you love 

*bella- *thank you!

*ikaesmallz- *thank you so much! 

*jance- *thanks


----------



## legaldiva

Last Tuesday:

- white VS tank; under
- H&M fuschia pencil dress ($15!!!!); and
- Black patent cork platform Bruges.


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *legaldiva*!


----------



## legaldiva

This pic makes me look a little frumpy, but these boots are too awesome not to post.

- RL pink cable knit s/s sweater; over
- Isaac Mizrahi for Target A-line wheat skirt (I got this on clearance about 5 years ago ... it's one of my favorite suits).  I wore the matching blazer to court at work ... with
- Luggage brown kid Alta Ariella knee high boots.


----------



## legaldiva

jancedtif said:


> Looking good *legaldiva*!



Thanks, jance!  I'm trying to get back in shape, and I'm using this forum as added motivation!


----------



## jancedtif

^you don't look frumpy and those boots really are awesome!


----------



## legaldiva

Last Thursday:

- TSE cashmere turtleneck sweater;
- Express pencil skirt (with button detail on the back slit); with
- black suede Declics.

I tried to get a pic of the back of the skirt, but it's pretty blurry.  I try to get a pic as I run out the door, and I am ALWAYS late!!!


----------



## legaldiva

jancedtif said:


> ^you don't look frumpy and those boots really are awesome!



Awwww ... I have a fellow tPF-er, cara, to thank for them!!!


----------



## rdgldy

great looks, l*egal*!!  I always love those back views of Louboutins, with a little glimpse of red.


----------



## honeyspice

Here's what I wore yesterday to shopping wearing black nappa simples, thanks for letting me share


----------



## honeyspice

*legaldiva*, you look great! I love your H&M dress, and the bracelet that pulls the entire outfit together with the Bruges!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*legal* you look great! I can't believe that H&M dress was $15 !

*honey* what a cute outfit!


----------



## Raffaluv

Wow, I LOVE this thread!! ALL you Ladies are sooo chic & fab!!  

Legaldiva! I LOVE all of your outfits!!! 

Lately I've been "trying" to wear & appreciate the CL babies I have!  Here's a quick pic from last weekend with my Python Ariella Talons before running out to brunch & a dress down Friday work bathroom pic of my Leopard Miss Booties  Gotta love that checkerboard floor! LOL


----------



## cts900

*Legal*: You look great in every photo!
*Honey*: You look fab...perfect outfit for shopping for more fab stuff!!
*Raff*: I love this thread too.  Thanks for adding your shots to the mix.  I love those Talons ! 

Thank you for sharing, ladies!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great outfits ladies!

*legaldiva*, you were on a roll!

*honey*... you should share with is what CL's you were wearing... 

*Raffa*.... love them both.. I especially love the full top paired with skinnies in the 1st outfit....my favorite!


----------



## rdgldy

*Raffa,* both look fabulous.
I love what you've preordered!! I never would have guessed!!


----------



## jancedtif

Very cute *Honey*!

*Raffa* I really do love your style!  You look fantastic!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Thanks so much Cts!!  I'm sooo happy to have you Ladies to share with!! Those oxblood vp's are just TDF in your avi - I love them!!!  

Thank you Bella!! I had to get dressed in a hurry that day & grabbin' all black got me out of the house on time! 


Hi Rdgldy!!  I know, those Freds are just soo out of character for me right?!?! LOL! Thank you so much!!!  

Hey Jance, thank you!!  I really appreciate that!!  You are sooo sweet!!


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you .  Your avi is _killin' me_ it is so fabulous so I take this as a HUGE compliment!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*legal, honey, raffa*, you all look so great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

repeating my black ADs, but I don't care I  them!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*legal, honey, raffa, and dezy*- looking great, ladies!! So chic and classy


----------



## iimewii

Everyone outfit looks Great!!!!!
My first Outfit pics! At a friends bday party this weekend wearing my Cranberry New Simple and being sneaky taking a full length picture. (felt like a crimminal)


----------



## lilmissb

Everyone looks great!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*iimewii*, LOVE that cramberry!


----------



## cts900

^^Ditto too *LL*'s comment, *iimewii*....I dream of cramberry.... gorgeous!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Bella, ikaesmallz, louboutinlawyer, sobe, jance* ...Thank you~!

*Aikandy* - looking good! 

*dezynrbaglaydee* - such cute outfits! love the dvf dress! 

*louboutinlawyer* - the paquita's were a perfect touch to that outfit!

*legaldiva* - such cute outfits. I  pink!

*honey* - looking good!

*raffia* - gorgeous!!!

*iimewii* - you're making me wish I didn't pass up the cramberry CLs the other day. *drooling*

I love this thread and everyone sharing!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*dezy* and* iimewii* looking good!


----------



## gheaden

this thread moves so fast-everyone looks amazing, as usual.
*dezynrbaglaydee*- i love your husbands sneakers, CLs look amazing paired with those.
*iimewii*-lovely shot, where did you grab those leggings from.

My wife and I at a friend's wedding


----------



## iimewii

*Louboutinlawyer*-Thanks! Cramberry my favorite Color
*CTS900*-Cramberry is great! 
*Crazzee*-You should get one!!!! Its very virbrant color!
*Janceditf*-Thanks!
*Gheaden*- THe leggings from Marc by Marc Jacobs! Love your wife dress and her shoe! I love the picture you guys look great!!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Mr. & Mrs. gheaden* you two make a beautiful couple!  *Mrs. gheaden's* shoes are so lovely!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LL,  crazzee, jance- *thank you!

*iimewii- *thank you! you look great!

*gheaden- *thank you so much! You'll love this 
*xxxxxxxxx
members can't link their own blogs in posts*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*gheaden* - such a gorgeous couple!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Gheaden*, such a good looking couple! Great pics  

Here's my new outfit:
black leggings from Aritzia, H&M shirt, Armani blazer and white pigalles (I just bought the shirt today, so I'm excited about it! So pretty IRL..)


----------



## gheaden

*dezynrbaglaydee-*I have those and a Jordan collection about 10 pairs-nowhere near my wife's collection.

*jancedtif, iimewii*, *crazzee_shopper*, *louboutinlawyer*-thank you all very much!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*LL* I love that outfit! So business classy!

*dez* you are smokin' woman!

*ii* those cranberry simples are so cute on you!

*gheaden* you two look wonderful!


----------



## cts900

*gheaden* and the lovely *Mrs.*: Well now I am totally in love with the two of you.  Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!

*LL: *You look _sensational _and I _love_ the top.  I CANNOT wear pigalles.  At all.  I *envy* you.  :greengrin:


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you, *Smallz*! 

*Cts*, thank you, my friend!  Have you ever tried the curved heel pigalle 100s? I've never tried the 120s...these ones are surprisingly comfortable. I feel like if you can do the decolzep, you'd be able to rock these NO problem! Too bad we don't live close...imagine if we joined forces...


----------



## cts900

^^I KNOW!!  We would be in some serious trouble.  

For me, the pigalle is a body-type issue.  I am a big girl...lots of hips, booty, and boobs...(far more that I should have) so I need a sturdier heel.  And the pointed toe and skinny heel of the pigalle, honestly, just make me look silly.  But I LOVE seeing them on every one of you ladies and I think you wear them beautifully .


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*LL* - we're shoe twins! I have yet to wear my white pigalles. Love the top!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> ^^I KNOW!!  We would be in some serious trouble.
> 
> For me, the pigalle is a body-type issue.  I am a big girl...*lots of hips, booty, and boobs*...(far more that I should have) so I need a sturdier heel.  And the pointed toe and skinny heel of the pigalle, honestly, just make me look silly.  But I LOVE seeing them on every one of you ladies and I think you wear them beautifully .



Trust me- I'm no Kate Moss myself!! I've got all of the above happening also, whether or not it's evident in my pics..haha... You're so sweet- thanks for the compliments  While I still think the pigalle would look fabulous on you, I hear what you're saying about the heel- I remember the first time I tried on a decoltissimo..i was CONVINCED that teeny tiny heel would snap!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

crazzee_shopper said:


> *LL* - we're shoe twins! I have yet to wear my white pigalles. Love the top!



Thanks, *Crazzee*!! So excited to have a shoe twin  We're also shoe twins with Rachel McAdams- when I saw them on her, I realized I NEEDED those pigalles!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^BTW, I loved how you tied in the pearls to the outfit. Something formal with something casual. So chic!


----------



## sobe2009

*Dezyn:* u guys make such an adorable couple!!! u always look beautiful and your outfits are just Perfectos!!!!!!!!!
*Gheadan*: Very nice pics of you and your wife!!! So cool that u guys share the love for CL's together.
*LL:* looking good girly!!!
*II:* I can never get enough of the color.

*Legal:* Loving all ur outfit pics!!!! Thank u for sharing
*Honey:* Very very nice!!!!!!!! 
*Raff:* is the perfect outfit.


----------



## honeyspice

*raffaluv, dezynrbaglaydee, iimewii, Gheaden, Louboutinlawyer, *all of you ladies look fabulous! CLs ladies have great taste  

Thanks for reminding me, *Bellashoes *  I forgot and I edited my post just in time. I was wearing my black nappa Simples


----------



## iimewii

louboutinlawyer-Love your white pigalle!!
*Ikaesmallz, sobe2009, honeyspice, gheaden*- Thanks you very much!!!!


----------



## annaspanna33

*LL* I LOVE that top!!!!! ...*runs to H&M*....


----------



## Aikandy

OMG, i missed out on a whole weekend's worth of hotties......you ladies gon have me in the dang gym.....

Have a great day!


----------



## legaldiva

*LouboutinLawyer*--I just ADORE that outfit!!!!  From teh pearls, to the rosettes, to the pigalles ... perfection!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*gheaden:* What a gorgeous couple!  Thanks for sharing! 

*dezy:* You and your hubby are too cute!

*LL:* I seriously want your entire outfit!  I think I might need that top from H&M.


----------



## legaldiva

Dukeprincess said:


> I think I might need that top from H&M.


 
I've already re-arranged my lunch hour to stop at H&M ... if I can find the top, I'm taking it to PARIS TOMORROW!!!!  

Stay tuned for travel & Paris outfit pics!!!!!

So far, I'm only taking my black patent decos.


----------



## noah8077

Ok so I love my new necklace and am wearing it with my declics every chance I get.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute *Noah!*  Is that a Stella & Dot necklace?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Noah* - cute outfit. love how the necklace and shoes compliment each other.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*noah* I agree with *crazzee* about lovin the necklace/shoe match! I  that color! Are they declics 120?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you so much, Crazzee, Sobe, Honey, iimewii, Aikandy, Legaldiva, and Duke]!!!

*Legal*- I hope you find it for your trip!! If not, let me know- I'll PM you some auctions on ebay  (Same goes for you, *Duke*!) Just a quick note- you'll probably want to size down. I'm wearing a medium in my pic, and I probably would have taken a small if they'd had it in stock. They run QUITE big! Good luck finding it!!

*Duke*- THank you so much!! you're so sweet 

*Crazzee* and *Legal*- I  pearls- thank you!! 

*Noah*- Fabulous outfit, and I DIE for those declics- are they aqua python?  They look PERFECT with your necklace!


----------



## noah8077

Dukeprincess said:


> Cute *Noah!*  Is that a Stella & Dot necklace?



Thank you Duke!  It IS a Stella & Dot necklace   Thanks for that!!



louboutinlawyer said:


> *Noah*- Fabulous outfit, and I DIE for those declics- are they aqua python?  They look PERFECT with your necklace!



Thanks LL, yes they are aqua python.



ikaesmallz said:


> *noah* I agree with *crazzee* about lovin the necklace/shoe match! I  that color! Are they declics 120?



Ikaesmallz, thank you so much.  They are Declics 120.



crazzee_shopper said:


> *Noah* - cute outfit. love how the necklace and shoes compliment each other.



Thank you crazzee!


----------



## legaldiva

*Noah*--I love love LOVE that outfit!  So gorgeous & spring-y!!!

*Louboutinlawyer*--I found it!!!!!!!!!  I did end up getting a small, and I can't wait to wear it tomorrow.  It's WELL worth double what I paid for it.


----------



## DamierAddict

hey guys, ive been a little mia from the louboutin subforum but here is what i wore this weekend to a birthday

D&G satin sailor blouse
American apparel high waisted leggings
Lady gres peeptoe louboutins

my friend is wearing louboutin booties


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*DamierAddict* - looking good!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

legaldiva said:


> *Louboutinlawyer*--I found it!!!!!!!!!  I did end up getting a small, and I can't wait to wear it tomorrow.  It's WELL worth double what I paid for it.



YAY!! So glad you found it!! It's so pretty, right?!  You'll be parisian-chic in it  have a wonderful time! Take lots of outfit pics!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LL- *You look so great! 

*gheaden- *you both look great!

*ikaesmallz- *thanks so much

*sobe- *thank you hun, so sweet!

*honey- *thanks!

*duke- *awww thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*noah- *I love your necklace!!

*damier- *you look great!


----------



## LornaLou

gheaden I love your wifes dress with the jacket and shoes, she looks wonderful  I like your suit too, very nice


----------



## LornaLou

louboutinlawyer - I love your outfit! It's the perfect combination of smart and sexy 

iimewii - The cramberry simples are beautiful! I just love the cramberry colour it's gorgeous!

legaldiva - Love the H&M dress! The colour is so pretty!

honeyspice - That printed tunic/tee is so cute!

Raffaluv - I love it, you have great style!

Aikandy - I adore that jacket!! Who makes it?


----------



## gheaden

*ikaesmallz, honeyspice*-thank you very much
*cts900,sobe2009,Dukeprincess, dezynrbaglaydee*-much appreciated, the missus is blushing
*noah8077*-that color looks great on you
*DamierAddict*-smoking!!
*LornaLou*-I try, it comes easy for her.


----------



## Gingerstar

Sorry taken with phone.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you, *Dezy* and *Lorna*!  

*Ginger*, great outfit- what shoes are you wearing?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*ginger* - love the outfit!


----------



## ikaesmallz

nice dress *ginger*!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Noah*, gorgeous outfit as always! I want your Declics 

*Damier*, cute shot! 

Lovely dress *ginger*. What shoes are they? They look silver/anthracite perhaps? Armadillos? LG's? Its fun guessing !!


----------



## icecreamom

*dezyn* One more beautiful outfit! I hope u had lots of fun @ ur hubby's bday bash!

*iimewii* I really like your leggins with the cranberry simples!


----------



## icecreamom

*louboutinl* One more great outfit! I really like ur new top! gorgeous!

*gheaden* Happy couple, you guys are picture perfect! :shame: hehe


----------



## icecreamom

*noah* ur necklace is amazing! it matches perfectly with ur declis!

*DamierAddict* I love the *D&G* top is perfectiooon! I have a similar one from Armani , I may need another one


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Kamilla* - your wedding photo is the stuff of dreams.   you make a beautiful bride.  Congratulations!!
*Ginger* - very nice, I like the way the dress billows.
*dezyn *- you're always so stylish!
*Gheaden *- you and the Mrs. are a perfect couple. Love you wife's dress.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ginger- *so cute!

*DC, icecreamom- *thank you girls! we had a great time


----------



## La Vanguardia

Had a meeting and wore my CL red patent Harry pumps. I didn't realize until I tried on my shoes that the color perfectly matched the huge flower on my shirt.

- Gianfranco Ferre top 
- H&M skirt
- "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
- LV Alma PM bag


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Omg, *LaVanguardia*- that is a truly FABULOUS outfit!! I am dying over that Alma bag- you look soooo chic!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*La Vanguardia* - love love love your outfit!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

La Vanguardia said:


> Had a meeting and wore my CL red patent Harry pumps. I didn't realize until I tried on my shoes that the color perfectly matched the huge flower on my shirt.
> 
> - Gianfranco Ferre top
> - H&M skirt
> - "O" by Isabell Kristensen trench coat
> - LV Alma PM bag


 

You look so elegant and classy!  Love it!


----------



## surlygirl

amazing, *La Van*! your style is perfection! off to check out your new closet/wardrobe thread!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

(don't know why the camera picked up some pink on the corner)

Todays outfit: 

BCBG top, Banana Republic jeans
declics


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone!

The Harry pumps actually have brogue detailing like with Oxford shoes. The stitches are white ... a nice contrast to the bloody red color.


----------



## cts900

*noah*: that necklace could not look more fantastic with your declics!  
*damier*: you ladies look like you were having a blast!
*LaV*: You look so feminine and chic.  Lovely.
*crazzee*: that BCBG top is FABULOUS!!


----------



## tivogirl

Everyone looks so great, you inspired me to participate finally!  (Sorry for the phone pic - I'll use my real camera next time.)

Ann Taylor sweater & trousers
Coach zebra print scarf
white embossed patent Prada bag
black calf Simples


----------



## kett

Love the scarf, you look so cute!


----------



## ikaesmallz

lookin great *tivo lavanguardia & crazzee*!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Love the scarf *tivo*


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks *kett*, *ikaesmallz* and *crazzee*! That scarf was at the Coach outlet last year and I couldn't resist. I think it was all of $30 or something crazy cheap like that. I'm not usually a scarf person, but I figured I'd find a way to wear it. It's a pretty good size and square so I can fold it lots of different ways, so I've gotten a lot of use out of it.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Crazzee and Tivo, you both look lovely!


----------



## BellaShoes

*tivo*, great scarf....

*crazzee*... love the black and white ensemble... anywhere special today?

*La Vanguardia*... tres chic, tres chic!


----------



## carlinha

oh my gosh, i'm behind!!!  it happens so quickly!  

lovely outfits ladies , sorry i am feeling too lazy to comment on each single person individually :shame:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*tivo, crazzee, La Vanguardia- *you all look so great!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*cts, ikaesmallz, LL, bella, dezynrbaglaydee* - thank you! 

bella - how did you know I had somewhere to go today??!!


----------



## sobe2009

Oh no, I am so behind again.

*Tivoli*: Love the color of the top and the scarf. So pretty!!!
*Crazy*: Looking good girly!!!
*LaVanguardia*: u look so chic
*Noah:* the outfit is perfect
*Ginger:* Very very cute: what are your shoes?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*crazzee:* I have the full dress version of your blouse!  I fell in love with it after seeing it on Drew Barrymore!  Gorgeous on you!

*Tivogirl:* You look very chic!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks for all the kind words! Unfortunately it's SNOWING today, so no CLs for me.


----------



## kett

WHAT is up with this crappy weather, tivogirl?! I was so loving the spring and now... back in boots.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*sobe and duke* - thank you!

*duke* - ooh I want to see the dress version of the top!!!


----------



## cts900

That scarf is TDF, *Tivo*!


----------



## gheaden

*ginger*-a lovely outfit
*icecreamom, DC-Cutie*-thank you so much for the compliments.  We try 
*LaVanguardia*-your outfit is amazing.  It is so lovely how your shoes match your shirt.
*crazzee*-a casual sheek outfit
*tivo*- I love your outfit, green looks amazing and the colors compliment each other.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

New to this thread wanted to share these 2 pics of me in my dresses and my CL's the lace dress is with the Patent Peep Toe Mary Janes from a few seasons ago and the Teal Dress is with the Bridgettes (my favorite pair of CL's ever)  sorry about the flash I took these myself


----------



## ikaesmallz

*adct* welcome! You are smokin girl! I love that teal dress!


----------



## carlinha

*adct* lovely outfits!  not only are the shoes gorgeous but your dresses also!  i love that teal blue one especially!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Adct *- what a way to make an entrance!!!  You look STUNNING!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

everyone looks so lovely.... this thread is such an awesome spot for inspiration for outfits/CLs!


----------



## mal

wow, *adcdtd*! Two fabulous looks! Love the No Barres, wore mine yesterday- a fave shoe...


----------



## carlinha

by popular vote today - grey python ADs 
with banana republic pale pink sweater and barneys grey A-line skirt


----------



## ikaesmallz

grey pythons take the win!! you look great as always *C*!!


----------



## shockboogie

Been MIA lately on the forum but that hasnt stopped me from wearing my CLs 

Wore my *Watersnake ADs* out for a birthday dinner of DH's best friend as well as the OPI I received from my wonderful RAOK buddy, *ShaineRocks!* 
_
JBrand Pencil 12" in black, black and white silk top from Nordies, J12 Chanel with diamond markers, astrological cuff, and a belt from one of my winter coats._

*Pardon the dirty mirror


----------



## shockboogie

The other evening, DH and I went out to get some Indian food. Wore my *Grey Python Declics* with a black Splendid dress.


----------



## shockboogie

Early this morning, we decided to go out for breakfast before his dialysis since I was starving when I woke up and started craving Pineapple Coconut oven-baked pancakes!

Wore my *rouge metal patent Fetichas* with a cotton slip dress from Express, Chanel J12, and necklace from Amrita Singh. Didn't have time to put any make-up on so pardon the "just woke up and got out of the shower" look.


----------



## compulsive

*shock*, you wore that out to breakfast?  You seriously look amazing all the time!! I especially love that black & white shirt!  Will you please be my personal stylist? I need to look beautiful everyday like you!


----------



## shockboogie

Aw.. you're too sweet *compulsive*  I'd love to go shopping with you sometime!!! But trust me... I look like a wreck in person!

I wanted to wear my sweatpants out for breakfast since we were going to our neighborhood family breakfast place with the *most amazing jumbo oven baked stuffed pancakes EVER* but then can't seem to find them anywhere in my closet. I probably have them in the dryer or something but since we were in a hurry, this dress was easy to put on and run out with. It's sunny and warm out here too so might as well dress for the sun right?


----------



## mal

*Carlinha*, lookin GOOD! The Gray Python is dynamite with your tattoo...
Right, *V?* Thats what I thought, *shock * How many guys blew coffee out their noses when you walked in for breakfast? Seriously tho, all three outfits are great and I'm so glad you broke out the Fetichas


----------



## shockboogie

mal said:


> *Carlinha*, lookin GOOD! The Gray Python is dynamite with your tattoo...
> Right, *V?* Thats what I thought, *shock * How many guys blew coffee out their noses when you walked in for breakfast? Seriously tho, all three outfits are great and I'm so glad you broke out the Fetichas



You know my "staples" black dress, leggings, or trackpants  But yeah, I've been breaking in the Fetichas. They hurt like a mug after I take them off though. Weird....


----------



## lilflobowl

*carlinha*, looking good!

*shock*, you're always super sexy! DAYAMMMMMMM!


----------



## shockboogie

carlinha said:


> by popular vote today - grey python ADs
> with banana republic pale pink sweater and barneys grey A-line skirt




How do I love thee???

Love the Grey ADs on you!!!

*lilflobowl *- Thank you dear


----------



## compulsive

shockboogie said:


> Aw.. you're too sweet *compulsive*  I'd love to go shopping with you sometime!!! But trust me... I look like a wreck in person!
> 
> I wanted to wear my sweatpants out for breakfast since we were going to our neighborhood family breakfast place with the *most amazing jumbo oven baked stuffed pancakes EVER* but then can't seem to find them anywhere in my closet. I probably have them in the dryer or something but since we were in a hurry, this dress was easy to put on and run out with. It's sunny and warm out here too so might as well dress for the sun right?


 
You look like a wreck? I must look like a psycho  I agree with *mal*, I would've spit out my orange juice while the men probably spit out their coffee  Those pancakes sound DIVINE! 

I didn't mean to miss you, *Carla*! You always look great with all your pretty CLs


----------



## mal

^^^


----------



## sobe2009

*Carlinha,* amazing choice those AD are stunning and  I love the combination of gray and pink. It's so so pretty.
*Shock:* U look spectacular!!!! as always. U have great taste!!


----------



## carlinha

*shock* - you are always so put together and look amazing!!!  sexy woman 

thanks for the compliments everyone ... am so happy it's not raining out so i can wear my babies again!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gheaden - 

*adctd2onlnshpng* - love your outfits!!
*carla* - gorgeous as always!
*shock* - love every outfit!!! gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*carlinha*...... your grey pyhton AD's are gorgeous!

*Shock*, love your outfits! Your rouge feticha's are fabulous!


----------



## CMP86

Wearing my VP's out for the first time today! Excuse the bucket in the background it was collecting water from our roof leak.

















Could have definitely gone with a 38.5 and not the 39. Will definitely need to use ball of foot pads.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls you all look so great!


----------



## CCKL

compulsive said:


> *shock*, you wore that out to breakfast?  You seriously look amazing all the time!! I especially love that black & white shirt!  Will you please be my personal stylist? I need to look beautiful everyday like you!



me too!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*shock* your outfits are amazing!! Those watersnake ADs are TDF!! 

*cmp* I love your VPs! I'm thinking of getting the ones with the red tip, just don't know when..lol

This was my outfit for today:
Abercrombie top
Club Monaco sweater
Levi's denim leggings
Balenciaga Hobo
Hardwick VPs


----------



## sumnboutme

^LOVE those shoes *ikae*...and the jeggings too!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *carlinha, shock, smallz, CMP*!


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha* - fabulous outfit!

*shock* - you always look so lovely and stylin'! (who can eat breakfast when you look like THAT!) can i come play in your closet? 

lookin' great in your VPs *CMP*!

*smallz* - you look faaaantastic!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*CMP* - great look!
*ikaes* - so chic!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you *sum, janced, phi, crazzee*! 

*sum* jeggings! LOL I'm gonna use that one from now on.


----------



## carlinha

*CMP* - very nice!  i love those VPs!

*ikae* - stylish outfit chica!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*shock:* HOLY CRAP!  You look freaking amazing!  Remind me not to take my boyfriend to your breakfast spot because he would be  at you and not the pancakes! 

*Carlinha:* Love, love your ADs!!!

*CMP:* I seriously adore the VPs with the red tip!  So classy!

*ikaesmallz:* I love everything you wear!  I am coming for your closet!


----------



## clothingguru

*ikaes*: Love your outift....LOVE your BAL bag and your CL's of coarse! hardwick Twin!
*cmp*: Lovely! First outing!!! YAY!
*Car:* Very nice outfit! I love those AD's can i have them plz? In like 3 sizes bigger! lol
*Shock:* Looking good cheeka! As always! Perfect outfits!


----------



## shockboogie

CMP86 said:


> Wearing my VP's out for the first time today! Excuse the bucket in the background it was collecting water from our roof leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have definitely gone with a 38.5 and not the 39. Will definitely need to use ball of foot pads.



You look so lovely, CMP! Love the VPs on you!


----------



## shockboogie

compulsive said:


> You look like a wreck? I must look like a psycho  I agree with *mal*, I would've spit out my orange juice while the men probably spit out their coffee  Those pancakes sound DIVINE!
> 
> I didn't mean to miss you, *Carla*! You always look great with all your pretty CLs



The pancakes are uber divine! Let me know when you can come and visit us here in MI and I will take you to the place!

They kinda look like these:


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you for being so sweet - *sobe, carlinha, ikaesmallz,clothingguru, jancedtif, phiphi*!


----------



## shockboogie

Dukeprincess said:


> *shock:* HOLY CRAP!  You look freaking amazing!  Remind me not to take my boyfriend to your breakfast spot because he would be  at you and not the pancakes!



Oh *Duke*, don't be silly! Your bf wouldn't ever do that because he's too busy drooling over YOU!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*C, duke, CG*!! 

*duke* you can come and play in my closet any day!


----------



## Vodkaine

Those pancakes may be tasty but i'm not aroused by such a picture..


----------



## mal

^^I'm sort of glad to hear that... :wondering


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Shock*, you're so gorgeous!! Love your outfits, and your photography is TDF

*CMP*, those VPs are just - Such a classic!  Looking lovely!

P.S. that pancake thing looks dangerously delicious....


----------



## rilokiley

*shockboogie*, *carlinha*, *ikaesmallz, *and everyone else- you all look fabulous!




mal said:


> ^^I'm sort of glad to hear that... :wondering




LOL 

Ya never know who you're gonna meet on the internet... :weird:


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Oops, somehow missed *Carla*- you look gorgeous, as usual!! Love your style, and of course your incredible shoe collection...

Did anyone else get the email from Net-A-Porter today with the subject, "_Finish every look with Christian Louboutin's fabulous footwear_" ??  I was thinking that we should submit some photos from this thread for their ad campaign  All of you ladies have such great style!!


----------



## rdgldy

rilokiley said:


> *shockboogie*, *carlinha*, *ikaesmallz, *and everyone else- you all look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ya never know who you're gonna meet on the internet... :weird:


And I was just thinking, more pancakes for me!!!  It is all about the food.


----------



## BellaShoes

You look lovely *cmp*! Good luck with your roof leak...


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone!!! 

today's outfit, maiden voyage (and breaking in! ouchie! ) of lace bouquet LC - wore to work and then later out to dinner with DF and his parents (SUSHI YUM!!!!)
i had this anthropologie skirt from ages ago, and it happened to be a PERFECT match!
sweater from banana republic


----------



## louboutinlawyer

loooove those lace LCs, Carla! they're sooo gorgeous!


----------



## jayswife

Hi I'm a newbie here but I hope you all don't mind if I join the catwalk.
Well after I figure out how to post a pic lol.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*C* your outfit is perfect with your lace bouquets! I LOVE it! How painful was the breaking in? Kaya is so cute in the background looking at you, Lol!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*carla* - love how the skirt and LCs tie together!


----------



## Shainerocks

carlinha said:


> thanks everyone!!!
> 
> today's outfit, maiden voyage (and breaking in! ouchie! ) of lace bouquet LC - wore to work and then later out to dinner with DF and his parents (SUSHI YUM!!!!)
> i had this anthropologie skirt from ages ago, and it happened to be a PERFECT match!
> sweater from banana republic



Love your outfit, *Carla*! Kaya is Sooo cute!


----------



## cts900

*adctd*: DANG!! You look super hot, hot, hot!!!
*car*: L-O-V-E the grey a-line skirt and think you chose the perfect outfit for your LC's first outing!
*Shock*: You are stunning in every shot!
*CMP*: Congrats on the fist outing!! Hope you had a fabulous time.
*Ika*: That Bal Hobo is .


----------



## lilmissb

Wow ladies! Loving the outfits. *C & R* you are rocking the combos, love your brekky outfit *R *and those pancakes look AMAZING! *C *your LC are perfect on you


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

carla thats such a fantastic outfit!!


----------



## honeyspice

*adctd*: So gorgeous!!! 

*Carlinha*: Love your outfit pairings! The skirt with the lace HPs are perfect! 

*Shockboogie*: You are looking fabulous as always!!! How do you make looking good so effortless?! 

*CMP86*: The VPs with red tips look great on you! I love the red of your sweater matches the red soles!  

*ikaesmallz*: Love your outfit! So comfortable yet very chic at the same time!


----------



## honeyspice

Here's my outfit yesterday going to a birthday karaoke party. 
I'm wearing the coral patent VPs. I have the fear of tripping myself the entire day!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*honey* - love that pop of pink!


----------



## cts900

*honey*: Great outfit!  I hope you sang their socks off .


----------



## icecreamom

*Shock*, you got the crown for this week hottest breakfast date  

*CMP86* You look so cute, I think this is the first pic of you I've seen.

*ika* you made me changed my uhg  I like the VPs better, and I already know ther comfortable... ! you look hot!

*Carla* You look so adorable! I love you r always wearing cute skirts and showing off ur nice legs and your stunning Loubies 

*Honey* I felt the same way the first time I wore mine, hope you feel better now... + that's a great outfit!!!


----------



## CMP86

Thank you *crazzee_shopper, carlinha, Dukeprincess, clothingguru, shockboogie, louboutinlawyer, BellaShoes, cts900, honeyspice and icecreamom*!!!

Thanks Bella the roof is holding now once the roofer cleaned all the crap out of the gutters.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*honey- *LOVE the coral! I need some in my life!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

everyone looks amazing as always!  seeing all these lovely outfits makes me want to jump out of bed and put on something fabulous...  but i'm still stuck with this icky congestion


----------



## mal

*honeyspice*, great look and I love the coral!


----------



## carlinha

*ikae, mal, liflo, shock, compulsive, sobe, crazzee, bella, jan, phiphi, duke, CG, rilo, louboutinlawyer, shaine, cts900, lilmissb, nerdy, honeyspice, icecreamom and melia*

*ikae* - the lace LCs gave me a blister in a weird spot... they are cut very narrow, but with the high pitch my foot slides forward and i get a little heel gap... they were much better at the end of the night though, i think they definitely got broken in!

*shaine* - i know i am so lucky!  kaya is seriously the cutest thing ever!

*melia* - feel better!

*honeyspice* - i LOVE coral, such a bright happy color!  why are you afraid of tripping yourself?  cuz of the heel height, or will you be too distracted trying to stare at your shoes all day 

here are some fun pictures from today - with para la cruz
banana republic top, J brand jeans
with fur babies sammy and kaya


----------



## cts900

^^You always look so happy.  I love that.  And I am impressed with the record collection!!  My DH and I are vinyl addicts!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ooh the paras get to come out to play!!!! gorgeous as always *carla*


----------



## carlinha

thanks *cts900* and *crazzee*!!!

*cts* - the vinyl collection is DF's... he is seriously into high-end audio... i just enjoy listening to them!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the coral *honey!*

Love the PLC's on you *C!* Glad the sunshine is coming back for you!


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyone looks gorgeous. Beautiful outfits! 

*Carla*, perfect as always my lovely


----------



## gheaden

*adctd2onlnshpng*-I love the dress paired with Bridgettes
*carlinha*-yay for Grey.  The lace LCs are god-send, so delicate and lovely  You continue to provide great shots, I love the Para's
*shockboogie*-all your outfits are amazing. I prefer the Declics
*CMP86*-VPs are hot, great casual outfit
*ikaesmallz*-Hardwick  and a b-bag
*Honeyspice*-coral makes the outfit pop

my wife at the Botanical Garden
Banana Republic Jeans-so soft
White Shirt-H&M
LV Shades
Red Suede Wedges


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *carlinha* and *gheaden*!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*gheaden* - were those the reveals from this morning? BTW, I love how she tied in the peak of red in her top with the shoes.


----------



## lilmissb

*Mrs Gheadon* you look fabulous!


----------



## honeyspice

Thank you* crazzee_shopper, cts900, icecreamom, dezynrbaglaydee, melialuv2shop, mal, Carlinha, lilmissb, gheaden*  

*icecreamom: *I think I definitely need more practice with high heels!  
*dezynrbaglaydee:* I hope your coral gressimos transaction will turn out okay and you'll find your dream pair soon!  
*Carlinha*: I agree you have such a great smile, like sunshine!  Oh yea, the heel height is one factor but I was also too busy staring at my shoes all day LOL  

Me today out on a date with BF, wearing my good ol' bone simples. 
I seriously need to track down a pair of nude VPs or Yoyos so I won't overwork these poor simples


----------



## lilmissb

Love the outfit *honey* esp the tivoli!!! It's on my wishlist


----------



## gheaden

crazzee_shopper said:


> *gheaden* - were those the reveals from this morning? BTW, I love how she tied in the peak of red in her top with the shoes.



No, I only have an action shot of those.  She'll model tomorrow.

*lismissb-*thank you so much


----------



## cts900

carlinha said:


> *cts* - the vinyl collection is DF's... he is seriously into high-end audio... i just enjoy listening to them!



My DH has had turntables almost his entire life so records are a BIG part of our family culture .

Mrs. *gheaden* is just fabulous!!

You look great *Honey*!!


----------



## september gurl

cts900 said:


> ^^You always look so happy.  I love that.  And I am impressed with the record collection!!  My DH and I are vinyl addicts!!



*Carlinha,* you always look great! 


*cts,* I love vinyl too. It sounds so warm and I love the big artwork with the sleeves. I have a pretty big record collection myself.


----------



## september gurl

honeyspice said:


> Thank you* crazzee_shopper, cts900, icecreamom, dezynrbaglaydee, melialuv2shop, mal, Carlinha, lilmissb, gheaden*
> 
> *icecreamom: *I think I definitely need more practice with high heels!
> *dezynrbaglaydee:* I hope your coral gressimos transaction will turn out okay and you'll find your dream pair soon!
> *Carlinha*: I agree you have such a great smile, like sunshine!  Oh yea, the heel height is one factor but I was also too busy staring at my shoes all day LOL
> 
> Me today out on a date with BF, wearing my good ol' bone simples.
> I seriously need to track down a pair of nude VPs or Yoyos so I won't overwork these poor simples



*Honeyspice,
*
Love your outfit. You're right, Nude VP's or Yo Yo's would look great with that outfit too.


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha* - i love your outfit and the fur babies are just too cute!

*honey* - both outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## Mittens34

DVF dress and nude Ron Rons on my way to a birthday party yesterday.


----------



## BellaShoes

*mittens*... love your DVF dress... always a great match to CLs.

*honey*... what a pretty Spring outfit!


----------



## honeyspice

Thank you *lilmissb, cts900, September gurl, phiphi, Bellashoes*!  

*gheaden:* *Mrs Gheaden *you look fabulous! Love the hints of red in your outfit!!! 

*lilmissb: * We can be bag twins! ^.^ 

*September gurl:* I love your shoes in your avatar!  

*Mittens34: * You look gorgeous!!! That DVF dress is so lovely!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha- *you look so great!!!

*gheaden- *your wife looks so good!

*honey- *you look so great, love the outfit!

*mittens- *love the dvf!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you *CTS, honey, icecream, gheaden* 

*Carla* the para la cruz are so fun & sexy! I can tell what you're talking about with the lace LCs. When I tried them on my foot was so forward. I'm glad they're broken in now though! 

*honey* that dress is SUPER cute! It def would look great with nude VPs!

*mittens* the DVF dress goes perfectly with your ron rons. Very pretty!

This was me wearing my multi mini-glitters for the first time at my bestfriend's grandma's 94th bday.





Now me & DH...yea, I wore the wrong color bra! Dammit!! lol


----------



## vhdos

Going to the Country Club for Easter brunch in my nude eel skin NPs:


----------



## gheaden

*Honeyspice*-those bone Simples are gorgeous, I love everything about your outfit-everything goes so well together.  My wife appreciates the words.
*cts,dezynrbaglaydzee*-she is smiling 
*Mittens*-a great outfit to be seen wearing
*ikaesmall*-another great outfit


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Carla*, I agree with CTS- you always look so happy, and I love it! Looking lovely as usual!

*Mrs* *Gheadon*- looking fierce!! 

*Honey*- Yay to nude VPs! I LOVE that dress- where is it from? I'm looking for something cute like that to wear to an engagement party this month 

*Smallz*- LOVE those glitters- JUST gorgeous!!! You wear them well!! (P.S. I didn't notice the bra until you pointed it out, but wanted to tell you when I graduated from high school, i wore a nude bra under a black shirt because it was the only strapless bra I had at the time- FASHION FAIL!! EVERY picture looks like a peep show! LOL:lolots

*Vhdos*- you look so chic and stylish! Have a lovely Easter at the country club  Sounds like a great way to spend the day!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Here's what I wore to a friend's birthday party last night. Not sure if I like this look in retrospect..I think I look kind of boxy!!

Anyway- AA skirt, Smart Set top, patterned tights (difficult to see in crappy iPhone pic) and black patent simples  

P.S. Last night I was walking behind a girl rocking some seriously heinous fake VPs, and my BF whispered to me "*check out the faux-boutins on that girl. UUGH.*" I have trained him well. LOVE that man!! LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

*LL*... :lolots:

*LL*...love the top paired with leggings, perfect!

*SMALLZ*..... O... M.... GEEEEEEEE... they are divine! 

*vhdos*... lovely easter outfit.. have fun!


----------



## cts900

september gurl said:


> *cts,* I love vinyl too. It sounds so warm and I love the big artwork with the sleeves. I have a pretty big record collection myself.



I agree with all of that!  The sound, the artwork, and just the overall the _substance_ of a record is superior to any medium that has come since IMO. 

*Mittens*: Damn girl, you look fantastic!
*Ika*: You and your DH both look so happy.  I love the mini-glitters and DH's tie!!
*Vhdos*: Easter-perfect!  I hope you had a lovely time.
*LL:* You are hilarious and so is your BF!  I think the outfit looks great, not boxy at all. In fact, I think the way it cinches you in at the waist is really flattering.


----------



## vhdos

louboutinlawyer said:


> Here's what I wore to a friend's birthday party last night. Not sure if I like this look in retrospect..I think I look kind of boxy!!
> 
> Anyway- AA skirt, Smart Set top, patterned tights (difficult to see in crappy iPhone pic) and black patent simples
> 
> P.S. Last night I was walking behind a girl rocking some seriously heinous fake VPs, and my BF whispered to me "*check out the faux-boutins on that girl. UUGH.*" I have trained him well. LOVE that man!! LOL



Nope, not boxy!  You look great


----------



## ikaesmallz

*vh* you look perfect for easter & a day at a country club! 

 *gheaden, LL, cts bella* 

*LL* seriously I did think of wearing a black bra but my burgundy ones were cut lower and since the dress was a deep V I figured it was more appropriate. I wasn't even thinking about pics & flash! You look lovely in last night's outfit btw, not too boxy at all.

*bella* thank you babe!  I can't believe it with your watersnake biancas.  I think they are fab on you but of course if YOU don't 100% love them, then they aren't meant to be!

*cts* DH & I were both kinda tipsy so yea we were giggling and extra cheesy then lol


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Bella, Cts, Vhdos*, and *Smallz*!


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much BellaShoes. I love your new avatar!!!

Thank you Dezynrbaglaydee, I love your DVF dress too. Are you a DVF addict too? 

Thank you gheaden. Your wife looks beautiful and she is so lucky to have you. I wish my DH felt the same way about my shoes and dresses. He always tells me I have too many and I need to get rid of some of them. 

Honeyspice I love your dress and Trivoli!!

ikaesmallz your multi mini-glitters look beautiful on you. You and your DH make a darling couple. 

Thanks so much CTS.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Mittens*, I accidentally missed you- LOVE the DVF!! Another DVF addict here


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wonderful outfits ladies!  You all look amazing!  

Here is me on Friday night headed to a party with DBF

DVF Sweetheart pants
H&M blouse
Goa Lame Noir Simples


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *Duke*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Goregous *duke*, gorgeous!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Looking pretty duke!!


----------



## phiphi

great dress *kittens*!

i love your outfit *smallz*!

*vhdos* - pretty! 

i don't think it looks boxy at all *LL* - fun outfit!!

wowwww looking amazing *duke*!!

you ladies are so fashionable and stylish!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Love the outfit *duke*!! Especially the print of your top.


----------



## compulsive

Holidays + warm weather = fabulous lookin' tPF ladies!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Sorry if I didn't get to compliment everyone! I've been busy!!*

*honeyspice*, ahh, you look so cute and pretty for your date with your boo boo!

*mittens*, your nude ron rons are amazing on ya!

*ikaes*, you look fantastic! I love the multicolor glitters against the navy dress!

*louboutinlawyer*, fabulous outfit! You are looking tres chic!


----------



## sumnboutme

lookin' good *Duke *


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *Phi* and *Panda*!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

honey - cute outfit!
mittens - perfection!
smallz - love the outfit!
vhdos - so springy! perfect for brunch!
LL - lovely! 
duke - love the top!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ikae- *love the glitter!!!!

*vhdos- *you look so great!!!

*LL- *You look great, and wow "faux-boutins", I'd be proud of my guy too!!!

*mittens- *yup I am a complete DVF addict!!!!

*duke- *love the outfit!!!


----------



## Mittens34

Thanks so much Panda and crazzee_shopper! 

louboutinlawyer, dezynrbaglaydee and duke I love all of your DVF outfits. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one with the DVF addiction. 

Duke you look great in the Sweetheart pants


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

off to work! crop skinny pants(victorias secret), floral long tank & cardigan (H&M) and ronron85s in burgundy/maroon patent.


----------



## september gurl

*Nerdy, *very cute!!


----------



## surlygirl

*carlinha *- you always wear such cute outfits! love the PLC and the grey python ADs!

*gheaden *- the wife is looking fabulous, as usual!

*honeyspice *- great date night look! hope you and BF has a blast!

*Mittens *- the DVF print with the nude Ron Rons ... gorgeous!

*ikaesmallz *- love the multi mini glitter ADs! so pretty with the navy dress.

*vhdos *- perfect Easter brunch outfit! you look great!

*louboutinlawyer *- what a cute outfit! I need to start wearing more leggings/tights with my CLs!

*Duke *- love the sweetheart pants! you look beautiful!

*Nerdy *- I am loving those crop skinny pants! I need a lightweight option for spring/summer. great work outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nerdy:* You look great!  Fabulous work attire! 

Thank so much for your sweet compliments *jan, bella, miss e, P, ikaesmallz, compulsive, sumn, crazzee, dezy, mittens and surly!*


----------



## honeyspice

thank you~ *dezynrbaglaydee, ikaesmallz, gheaden, LouboutinLawyer, Mittens34, Panda_USC, crazee_shopper, surlygirl*!  

*ikaesmallz:* you look amazing!!! Love the glitter glitter! :sunnies

*vhdos: *Looking gorgeous! Love the pretty pastels in your outfit. 

*LL: *You look great and your outfit looks great, not boxy at all! I got the Dolce Vita dress just recently at Aritzia (I also live in T.O.! ), it also comes in a beige color too.

*Dukeprincess: *Love your outfit!!! Is the top part of the Garden collection?  

*Nerdy: *Great Monday work outfit! I'm sure you threw everyone's Monday blues away


----------



## misselizabeth22

Looking fabulous Nerdy!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

very cute nerdy!


----------



## vhdos

Looking good, Nerdy


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Movie Datenight outfit. BF called my top the "snuggie-to-go".

BCBG cardigan wrap. BR jeans. White pigalles


----------



## Dukeprincess

That is not a snuggie!  You look great *crazzee!*


----------



## Aniski

All of these outfits are great!  You ladies have amazing style!  Inspiring those of us who are not so good at putting them together that well.  Thanks!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks girls! 

*nerdy* what a cute outfit! Perfect for weather like today.

*crazzee* it is NOT a snuggie! Lol your jeans make you look like you have long legs! I'm so jealous!


----------



## KlassicKouture

That cardigan is perfect for those slightly chilly theaters. Great look *crazzee*!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb, savvy, gheaden, honeyspice, september gurl, phiphi, dez, ikae, louboutinlawyer & surly*

*gheaden* - love the pop of red in your wife's outfit!

*honeyspice* - that dress is gorgeous!  something i would totally wear 

*cts900* - yeah but DF doesn't let me touch the turntables... all for the best as i would probably ruin them anyway!

*mittens* - perfect outfit

*ikae* -  your outfit!  perfection with that purple dress and the glitter ADs (which i am going to one day steal from you )

*vhdos* - soooo springy!  love it

*LL* - nice outfit!  love your BF for spotting fakes!

*duke* - i'm loving that top!

*nerdy* - very professional!

*crazzee* - love that sweater... the color is awesome and it looks so cozy!


----------



## cts900

*Duke*: I L-O-V-E that blouse.
*nerdy*: You look so fabulous!
*crazzee*: The color of that wrap us spectacular!


----------



## lilflobowl

Can't really see from the picture but I wore this with my Eel Altadamas' first night out 







Better picture with my heels here:


----------



## carlinha

*liflo* - gorgeous!!!!


----------



## phiphi

great outfit *nerdy*

*crazee* - i love the colour of your wrap/cardi!

*lilflo* - amazing!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *carla*  & *phiphi* !


----------



## guccigal07

me with black patent biancas!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *carlinha and cts!* I got it for $15 at H&M!  It is part of their new Garden Collection!

*lilfo and gucci:* You both look stunning!


----------



## carlinha

*GG* WOW!!!  just WOW!!!  i love the whole ensemble, but that skirt is amazing!  where did you get it from?  and the bag is great!  love the pop of color to your neutral outfit


----------



## lilmissb

*mittens* you look fab!

*ikaesmallz* LOVE the outfit! Who cares about the bra, I'm looking at the shoes!!!

Love the chic outfit *vhdos!*

Cute *LL!!*

Amazing as usual *Duke!*

Looking good *Nerdy!*

*crazzee* it is a bit snugee to go but hey if it keeps you warm and looks good who cares? Perfect for the movies!

*lilflo* LOVE that shirt!

Love it *GG!*


----------



## Aniski

Liflo & Gucci you look amazing!  Liflo, love the top!  And your skirt is very purty, Gucci!


----------



## phiphi

*GG* that outfit of yours is fierce!!

here is what i wore on saturday for a party/easter event


----------



## hya_been

*Phi* when did you get watersnake new simples - are there more pictures somewhere that I missed?  Anyways you look great!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*duke, smalls, klassic, carla, cts, phiphi, lilmissb* 
*
klassic, lilmissb* - i agree it was perfect for the ac-ed theater!

*lilflobowl* - the top is too cute!
*guccigal* - so chic!
*phiphi* - love the spring outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I think I need a fan, because *phiphi's* NS are so freaking hot!  (where is that exploding into flames smiley when you need him?) 

*Hya:* Let's just enjoy the element of surprise!  I love when I see all of you ladies beautiful shoes that I didn't know you had!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *phi!*  I think I need a fan too!!! You look HAWT!!!


----------



## guccigal07

carlinha said:


> *GG* WOW!!!  just WOW!!!  i love the whole ensemble, but that skirt is amazing!  where did you get it from?  and the bag is great!  love the pop of color to your neutral outfit



Thank you! Christian Siriano! Project runway winner! Went to a trunk show and met him


----------



## carlinha

*phi*, very cute outfit, perfect for easter!


----------



## mal

Dukeprincess said:


> OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I think I need a fan, because *phiphi's* NS are so freaking hot!  (where is that exploding into flames smiley when you need him?)
> 
> *Hya:* Let's just enjoy the element of surprise!  I love when I see all of you ladies beautiful shoes that I didn't know you had!


I totally agree, *Dukie! Phiphi,* I *love* that outfit!!! 
*lilflowbowl,* beautiful Eels 
*crazzee,* you look fab as usual
*GG*, lovely outfit  Hot Biancas!


----------



## phiphi

*hya* - thanks! i'll remember to report all future purchases to you! LOL! 
 you are far too kind *duke*! 
*lilmiss* - i know i promised you outfit pics but you are the catwalk queen!!
thank you *carlinha*!
*mal* - you are so sweet! now, do you think your leather jacket would go with my dress?!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks *C* & *lilmiss*

*lilflo* lookin very cute w/ your eel ADs!

*GG* I love everything about your outfit, the combo is perfection. You look very put together.

*Phi* you look awesome and easter perfect! your NS are a beauty & look great on you


----------



## mal

*phi*, IMO it goes with everything... your cardi is really perfect though


----------



## phiphi

thank you so much *smallz*!

lol *mal*!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Wow, I'm far behind!!

*Dezy*- thanks so much!! Yes, he has a good eye- I have trained him well!! LOL

*Nerdy*- LOVE that outfit!!

Thanks, *Surly*!! I'm a big fan of leggings with loubs  I enjoy anything stretchy and comfortable that I can wear without looking like a huge slob! haha

*Honey*- thank you!! I looooveee that dress- going to Aritzia asap!! 

*Crazzee*- love the whole outfit, but especially those white patent pigalles, shoe twinsie!!  

*Carla*- thanks so much!! I also love him for spotting fakes..lol...he's a keeper!! Although I'm planning to show him your engagement thread so that he steps up his game when the time comes...  LOL

*Lilflo* and *Gucci*- you both look awesome!!

*Duke*- I'm obbbbsessed with the garden collection!! I'm DYING to get my hands on one of those red sweetheart strapless dresses with the rosettes on the skirt 

Thanks so much, *LilMiss*!

*Phi*- you look FABULOUS, daaahling!! Love the coral-y pink paired with the white- one of my fave combos!! Perfect for a delicious prime rib feast ...and the shoes...well...there are just no words. I am in love!!

Hope I didn't miss anyone! I love this thread!!


----------



## cts900

*lilflo*: Love that top (and, of course, those fab ADs ).
*Gucci*: Nothing is as breathtaking as a Bianca IMO.
*Phi*: I adore _every_ little aspect and detail of that entire outfit.


----------



## compulsive

*PHI*!!  You need to post more pics of your outfits, woman!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Bronze Glitter Hyper Prive
Hermes Soleil Jige Epsom PM Clutch


----------



## ilovecocohanel

differas


----------



## lilmissb

phiphi said:


> lilmiss - i know i promised you outfit pics but you are the catwalk queen!!


I missed this comment. You're too sweet!!! 

I love your outifts *ilovecocohanel!*


----------



## lilflobowl

*Dukeprincess, Aniski, lilmissb, crazzee_shopper, mal, ikaesmallz, louboutinlawyer, cts900*, thank you ladies for your sweet comments! :kiss:

*phiphi*, I love your dress!!

*ilovecocochanel*, loving your outfits!


----------



## carlinha

*LL* - :lolots: i hope he doesn't get mad at my DF!

*ilovecocohanel* - wow i love both outfits!!!!  i am still sad for letting my differas go 

here's my outfit today, black studded VPs
top and skirt are from banana republic


----------



## Miss_Q

Carlinha- So springy! Love the yellow!


----------



## phiphi

*LL* - thank you so much dear!! it was probably a good thing i wore that dress, so that i wouldn't overeat more than i did!! 

thank you for your kind comments *cts, vee, lilflo*!! 

woweeee *ilovecoco* - your outfits are just stunning! and the shoes and the bags!! le sigh...

*carlinha* - another fantastic outfit! you inspire me to make sure i wear all of my CLs!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nerdy- *you look so great!

*crazzee- *that blue is gorgeous!

*lil- *great outfit with the ADs!!

*guccigal- *stunning!!!

*phi- *love the CLs, great Easter outfit!

*ilovecoco- *all your outfits look so great!

*carlinha- *you look so ready for Spring and I love the studded VPs!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LOL *Carla*!!  Your DF is the gold standard  I recently said to my BF, "I think I need a bookshelf to store my Louboutins"..and he said, "Oh, I think that's a great idea!"...so since that battle was so easy to win, I'm going to continue pushing my luck!! :lolots:
I adore your outfit- it is the perfect combo of cute and edgy!! Yellow looks gorgeous on you 

*Coco*, great pics!! Looove your shoes!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ilovecocochanel*, fabulous outfits hun!!! You look like a million bucks in your glam chic outfits, ^_^


----------



## ikaesmallz

*ilove* you look fab in both outfits! I am especially lovin the first one!!

*C* you look adorable. I really like your top, not just for the color but also for the style!


----------



## mal

*ilovecocohanel*, great outfits, especially  the second one!
*carlinha*, loving the studs, demure innocent skirt and top, with punch!


----------



## rilokiley

*carlinha*- pretty!  You are an inspiration to all of us to wear our CL's more


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Thank you all beautiful ladies for your sweet comments, all of you look beautiful too! keep the pics coming


----------



## ilovecocohanel

PANda_USC said:


> *ilovecocochanel*, fabulous outfits hun!!! You look like a million bucks in your glam chic outfits, ^_^



THank you Panda USC- i Love your avatar..thats a delicious croc jige...

sooo beautiful


----------



## ilovecocohanel

carlinha said:


> *LL* - :lolots: i hope he doesn't get mad at my DF!
> 
> *ilovecocohanel* - wow i love both outfits!!!!  i am still sad for letting my differas go
> 
> here's my outfit today, black studded VPs
> top and skirt are from banana republic



Loving the studded vps!

you might still be able to get hold of the differas on bay... i love them...they are soo comfortable and i can dance in them all night long!


----------



## cts900

*ilovec*: You look abosolutely fierce in each outfit!
*car*: We share such similar tastes....you simply wear it sooooo much better than I.  You _always_ look FABULOUS!


----------



## lilmissb

So pretty *C!*


----------



## ilovecocohanel

cts900 said:


> *ilovec*: You look abosolutely fierce in each outfit!
> *car*: We share such similar tastes....you simply wear it sooooo much better than I.  You _always_ look FABULOUS!



Thanks darling!


----------



## carlinha

*miss_Q, phiphi, dez, ikae, mal, rilo, LL, ilovecoco, cts900 & lilmissb*!

*cts900* - girl shush, you know YOU always look fab also!!!!

*LL* - hahahaa, yes definitely, baby steps, baby steps!  it's all about the training 

*ilovecoco* - yes i had them and then thought they were impractical so i sold them, and now i'm keeping an eye out for them on ebay if they show up in my size!

today's outfit, with roccia python VPs (haven't worn these babies in a while!)
top is anthropologie and skirt is barneys


----------



## elfgirl

I LOVE this outfit, *C*!   (The puppy looks very dejected, though. Awwww.)



carlinha said:


> today's outfit, with roccia python VPs (haven't worn these babies in a while!)
> top is anthropologie and skirt is barneys


----------



## jancedtif

You look very chic *Carlinha*!


----------



## carlinha

thanks *elf* & *jan*!

*elf*, she's just pouting cuz i'm not paying HER attention... attention hog she is!  but i LOOOOOVVVVVEEE HER!!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*C*- You know you always look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! AWWWW look at kaya


----------



## mal

Love todays outfit, *C!*


----------



## ikaesmallz

You know I  it *C*!!!


----------



## maianh_8686

looking great *C*


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Looking lovely as usual, Miss *C*! I love anthro....and I love Kaya!!


----------



## cts900

awww shucks, *Car*..... That is definitely what I try to tell myself!!

I love today's outfit.  Those colors are divine together and so perfectly springtime !


----------



## lilmissb

Fabulously chic as usual *C!* LOVE Kaya's pout


----------



## legaldiva

This was a little racy for work today, but I just got back from Paris, where I was inspired to be more fashionable.

Wine colored cardigan (H&M); over
white v-neck; with
BCBG black leather pencil skirt; and
Mango gold studded black leather belt.
Black kid Pigalle 100s.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*mal, dezynrbaglaydee* - thank you!
*LL* - your outfit inspired the white pigalles to come out and play!

*ilove* - one word: HOT!
*carla* - great outfits! you always look so nicely put together!
*legal* - I love how you matched pearls with the studded belt. It totally reiterates that pearls go with EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## carlinha

*legaldiva* - HOT MAMA!!!  i love the mix and match of conservative yet edgy!!!  RAWR!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *legaldiva*!


----------



## kittenslingerie

This isn't a full outfit, but nude simple 70's with skinny R&R jeans. I was trying to decide if I should keep these jeans, so I snapped a few pics to decide. I decided they were too tight (uncomfortable) unfortunately, but I love the simples with skinny's.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*legal* very nice! So professional yet fun!

*kittens* I love R&R jeans!!! Too bad they were too uncomfy! But your nude simples are


----------



## tivogirl

First outing for my new Fifis! (Forgot to take the pic before work so excuse the wrinkling.)

Ann Taylor Loft top & cardigan
Banana Republic pencil skirt
beige Fifi


----------



## ikaesmallz

*tivo* your outfit with your new fifi's are absolute PERFECTION! So put together and full of class.


----------



## carlinha

*tivo* - perfectly professional!


----------



## tivogirl

Thank you *ikaesmallz* & *carlinha*! (BTW I LOVED your yellow/black outfit from the other day!)


----------



## maianh_8686

*legal* love the outfit, esp. the leather skirt 

*kitten*  that nude pair is soooo gorgeous!!! 

*tivo*  ahh... your outfit... your new fifi nude... perfect!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

crazzee_shopper said:


> *LL* - your outfit inspired the white pigalles to come out and play!



YAY!!  I love them- they're truly one of my most versatile pairs- I love how the white makes the red pop! 

*Kittens*- geez, woman, would it be possible for you to look any better in jeans?? I'd killllll for those legs!! LOL 

*Legal* and *Tivo*- you both look great!! Very chic


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Louboutinlawyer*, Thanks, you're so sweet! 
*ikaesmallz*, and *maianh_8686*,Thanks ladies! I love the nude simples, such a classic.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha, *love this outfit!!!

*legaldiva, *this outfit is fab!!!

*kittens, *love the nude! sorry about the jeans 

*tivo, *the fifis look great with that outfit!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i wore the Zhoras to work yesterday!

Yes....pvc shoes went to Wall Street!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

tivogirl that outfit is tres chic!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Today´s outfit:











Jaw Flats.


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks *nerdy* (and all the other ladies)! LOVE that skirt!

*Blueberry12* - so cute!


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE the belt *legal!!!* The whole outfit is HAWT!

Great jeans *kitten!*

Love your outfit *tivo!!!*

At least they're stylish PVC *Nerdy!*

*BLUEBERRY!!!* Missed your outfit posts, welcome back!


----------



## Miss_Q

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## phiphi

*C* another great outfit! that cardi is really cute!
*legaldiva* - what a great twist on the pencil skirt. love your edgy outfit. 
*kitten & tivo* - your nudes look fabulous on you! 
looking great *nerdy*. 
*blueberry* - you look so cute!! love damier azur. can i ask what size speedy you are carrying?


----------



## carlinha

*nerdy* - perfectly professional!

*blueberry* - tres chic!  the bag and shoes match perfectly!


----------



## lilmissb

My outfit on Thursday. Fink dress with AI's.


----------



## YaYa3

awwww, *T,* look at you!  you look fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Awww, thanks *yaya!*   Hope you've been well!!


----------



## legaldiva

*crazee, carlinha, jance, ikaesmallz, maianh, loublawyer, dezynherbaglaydee, lilmissb, phiphi*--thank you for your comments!  I'm trying to expand my belts & accessories collection ... you can recreate an entire outfit just by changing or adding a belt!!!!

*tivo*--I love your Fifis ... are they like a Simple with a curved heel?


----------



## carlinha

*T* - you are sooooo adorable!!!!  the AIs look fantastic on you!!!


----------



## mal

*lilmiss!!! * your style!


----------



## tivogirl

legaldiva said:


> *tivo*--I love your Fifis ... are they like a Simple with a curved heel?



No curved heel, just a little pencil heel. I posted pics & modeling shots here (also in my avi): 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/my-friend-fifi-575682.html

They do fit very similarly to Simples - very comfy for a 100mm heel w/out a platform. I wore them all day yesterday at work and then out to dinner w/ hubby with no problems.


----------



## amazigrace

*carlina,* I love you hair pulled back in the picture with the 
phython shoes. It shows your beautiful face. And I love the sweater 
you're wearing, too. So cute and springy.

*lilmissb,* you look adorable.

And everyone else looks amazing, too!


----------



## victoriassecret

I bought these a while ago I havent been online so share I was at a club the first time out with them and geez were my ankles sore after daning!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Tivogirl, Lilmissb , Carlinha!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Everyone looks so great!


I had internet problems ,  I haven´t visited the thread for a while, so I can´t list everyone , it would take ages, but there are lot of stunning outfits here...


----------



## Blueberry12

phiphi said:


> *blueberry* - you look so cute!! love damier azur. can i ask what size speedy you are carrying?


 
Thank you!




It´s the Speedy 25.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *C*, *mal* & *hehe!!! *


----------



## icecreamom

I've been gone for a week! and I missed so many pictures!... 

*Carli* Your CL collection looks amazing on you, and I love your action shots with your dogs... what can I say? all of your pictures are so pretty!!!

*honeyspice* I love how the dress fits you! It's so cute a perfect for the season...

*mittens* What a great figure! You look amazing.. I love the combination of the DVF and the CL

*ika* I love that pic with your honey! You look so pretty and smiley!!!

*vhds* Hope you had a lot of fun at the Country Club, you looked amazing!!

*louboutinlawyer* You looked super pretty, and I bet you are still laughing about your BF comment!

*dukep* I love your sexy shot, it looks like fun!

*NerdyB* Great Uniform... I wish my boss lets me wear fun outfits too... I get stuck with blacks and whites all the time...

*lilflow* I love how the JPG top fits you, I couldn't pull it off LOL 

*phiphi* the whole outfit is just so... Pretty 

*legal* I LOveee your mango belt, it completes ur outfit and you look stunning!!!

*tivogirl* You look beautiful!

*Nerdy* Stunning... I love the black/gray skirt, I have a similar one from TB

*Blueberry* Your pic makes me want a Damier Azur LV even more...!

*lil* I love your dress! The color, the shape... it's very flattering!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Wow, props to you for going through all the pics!! Thanks *icecream*


----------



## elfgirl

Everybody looks so fabulous!  Me ready for shopping today: Hayden Harnett Pandora dress and snoopy zeppas. 




You guys are always so complimentary whenever I post outfit pics and it makes me feel guilty...because 90% of the time when I'm not at work I look like this.


----------



## rdgldy

*elf,* you are adorable!! Don't you love HH clothes?  I have a dress and a leather jacket from them which are fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

You look great *elf* and don't worry, when I'm not at work I'm usually in PJ's!!! If I'm at home that is.  Love both outfits.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*nerdy* - great work outfit with the zhoras. bringing trendy to wall st.!

*blueberry* cute casual outfit!

*lilmiss* your AIs are so pretty 

*victoria* very hot alti's! I'm sure you def broke them in that night!

*icecream* you are such a sweetheart!!! Thank you!

*elf* fabulous dress! and you still look beautiful even in your 90% look!


----------



## BellaShoes

elf... love both looks!


----------



## mal

*elf*, you look great! You wouldn't feel so bad if you saw me in my sweats at home


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*carlinha:* You look so adorable.

*legaldiva:* You look fantastic!!. I hope you had a good time in Paris. 

*kittenslingerie:* I'm sorry that the jean doesn't fit you. But you're still looking good in them, hun. 

*tivogirl:* I called this look "SEXY secretary" 

*Nerdy:* You work around wall street!!! OMG!! you actually might be my "super cool CL lady" I saw couple time. 

*Blueberry:* you look so CUTE!!
*


victoriassecret:* Wow you wear this baby to club and dancing.

*elfgirl:* If I could look like your "90% of time when you're not working" look, 

*lilmissb:* You look so lovely in that dress.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *ikaesmallz* & *biggirl!*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*kittens and legal* - the nudes look so great on you!!!

*nerdy* - that skirt is gorgeous!!

*blueberry* - good to see you hon! looking good!!!

*lilmissb* - fabulous!!

*elf* - great shopping outfit! it's ok. im in pjs most of the time.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look so great!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you, *icecream*!! You're so sweet  Yes, I am still laughing- today my BF was ranting about contacting the police about ebay sellers peddling fakes..he's really dedicated to the cause!! LOL

*Elf*- you are adorable! LOVE your pics!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *crazzee!*


----------



## Blueberry12

icecreamom said:


> *blueberry* your pic makes me want a damier azur lv even more...!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Ikaesmallz, Biggirlloveshoe ,Crazzee_shopper!!!


----------



## phiphi

*victoria* - your altis are hot!!

*elf* - love both outfits! you're so chic and pretty whether dressed up or casual!

*icecreamom* - you're so awesome going back that far in the thread!! thank you for your sweet compliment!

thank you for the information, *blueberry*!


----------



## Mittens34

Thank you IcecreamMom and Carlinha!!!


----------



## Mittens34

elfgirl said:


> Everybody looks so fabulous!  Me ready for shopping today: Hayden Harnett Pandora dress and snoopy zeppas.
> 
> View attachment 1070860
> 
> 
> You guys are always so complimentary whenever I post outfit pics and it makes me feel guilty...because 90% of the time when I'm not at work I look like this.
> 
> View attachment 1070861



Elfgirl I love your dress!!!


----------



## Mittens34

Blueberry12 said:


> Today´s outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaw Flats.



Blueberry12 the Azur looks great on you. It's the perfect size.


----------



## Mittens34

lilmissb said:


> My outfit on Thursday. Fink dress with AI's.



Lilmissb I love this dress. It looks great on you. Who is it made by?


----------



## Mittens34

kittenslingerie said:


> This isn't a full outfit, but nude simple 70's with skinny R&R jeans. I was trying to decide if I should keep these jeans, so I snapped a few pics to decide. I decided they were too tight (uncomfortable) unfortunately, but I love the simples with skinny's.



Kittens you look great in your jeans. BTW I love your Pugs. I have one that looks just like your Fawn colored one. He's the sweetest dog in the world, but so hyper!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Mittens34 said:


> Blueberry12 the Azur looks great on you. It's the perfect size.


 

Thank you.


----------



## honeyspice

I've missed almost 10 pages of gorgeous outfits since I've last checked this thread!!! Sorry I'm still sleepy on this Saturday morning I hope I didn't miss out anyone. 

*crazzee: *def not a snuggie! You look amazing! 
*lilflobowl: *Gorgeous! Love the eel altadamas matching the lips on the tee  
*guccigal: *Looking chic and the outfit is so well put together! The skirt is so hot! 
*Phiphi: *Lovely outfit!!! Perfect outfit for spring 
*ilovecocochanel: *Looking great in both outfits! 
*Carlinha:* Gorgeous outfits! The Anthro cardigan is so cute! 
*legaldiva:* VA-VA-VOOM!!! Love the studded skirt with the pigalles! 
*kittenslingerie: *aww that's too bad. The R&R skinnies looks great on you tho! Of course, love any nude CLs  
*tivogirl:* Lovely outfit! Love how you put together a neutral outfit so beautifully! 
*Nerdy: *Gorgeous work outfit! 
*Blueberry: *so chic! Damier Azur and your outfit are so perfect for summer! 
*lilmissb: *Fabulous! Beautiful dress~ 
*victoriassecret:* kudos for being able to wear 160mm (or 140?)! They look so hot on you!
*elfgirl: *So lovely! Such long legs


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *rdgldy*, *lilmissb*, *ikaesmallz*, *Bella*, *mal*, *BG*, *crazee*, *LL*, *phi*, *Mittens* &  *honeyspice*!  I love that so many of us like to do both super casual and totally stylish. 

*rdgldy *-- I do love their stuff!  Do you have the Sonia leather coat?  I have that one in black.  I find it kind of funny that the two wardrobe items that I've owned that I've had the most compliments from strangers on are my HH Madeleine riding boots and my HH blueberry Sonia tote (which I got a full season ahead--yay sample sales!).

Catching up:

*lilmissb *-- I LOVE that dress! Great colors and it looks perfect with your Iowas.

*VS *-- Dancing in Altis?! You deserve a metal! LOL!

*kittens *-- Awwww, the jeans look great on you, but skinnny styles seem to be really hit and miss on comfort. 

*tivogirl *-- GREAT outfit! Very chic and well put together!

*Nerdy *-- LOVE IT. Who is that skirt by? It's fantastic!

*Blueberry *-- So casual and fun! Love the Jaws flats!

*legal *-- You look fabulous!  Love the leather and pearls together.


----------



## jayswife

The pic is a little fuzzy but here's my outfit of the day:


----------



## cts900

OMG!  I am 2 days behind and there are so many gorgeous outfits that deserve individual compliments!  I am going to try to get back here to comment on them specifically when the kids are sleeping, but for now...  ladies!


----------



## maianh_8686

*Nerdy* very stylish... i  your skirt 

*elf* ADORABLE!!!!! Love your both outfits!!! 

*Blueberry*   your outfit.. casual but chic!

*lilmissb* your dress looks sooo cute on you.. and shoe-twin  on the AI!!!

*jayswife* your VPs are stunning.  it!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *mittens*, *honey*, *elf*, *maianh!!* 

The dress is made by these wonderful & talented ladies at Fink.

*maianh*  to being shoe twins!!

*jayswife* you look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jays- *you look great!!


----------



## legaldiva

Beginning a 3-day weekend with BF.

Cocktails, mani (BF got eyebrows done), then tacos & margaritas before we catch up on DVR'd shows @ home.

- Acrobat gold cardigan; over 
- LC white tank; with
- Uniqlo moto biker skinny jeans;
- H Jige clutch; and
- butterscotch patent Decolzeps.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great outfit legaldiva... great cardigan!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*legal* you look hott!


----------



## iimewii

Legal Love your outfit!


----------



## carlinha

*victoria* - the altis are hot

*elfgirl* - both outfits are adorable!

*jayswife* - very nice!

*legal* - perfect as usual!

thanks everyone for your lovely compliments!

here's my outfit from today at the NYC meetup:
red sweater coat by J&M Davidson
white dress by splendid
necklace by anthropologie
fire opal strass LC


----------



## ilovetoshop

Oh Carlinha! You look absolutely beautiful! Love your whole outfit and the fire opal strass are a perfect match with your outfit! Love Love them~


----------



## ilovecocohanel

another night in my differas


----------



## crazzee_shopper

thanks *honey*

*jayswife* - love the VPs...so classic
*legal* - love the cardigan...perfectly put together as always!
*carla* - omg! love the opal strass. 
*ilove* - so chic!


----------



## maianh_8686

*legal* looking good legal  love your cardigan 

*C* YOU. LOOK. HAWT  I love that last pic soooo much... the white paint looks just like a halo surround you and your gorgeous shoes    

*ilovecocochanel* Your total look, the dress, the H clutch, the Differas  Perfect!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

In my New Simples for dinner with the bf's family.


----------



## maianh_8686

You look great *Viv*  Your DBF must be really proud to have such a sweet GF who has good taste in shoes


----------



## foxycleopatra

carlinha said:


> *victoria* - the altis are hot
> 
> *elfgirl* - both outfits are adorable!
> 
> *jayswife* - very nice!
> 
> *legal* - perfect as usual!
> 
> thanks everyone for your lovely compliments!
> 
> here's my outfit from today at the NYC meetup:
> red sweater coat by J&M Davidson
> white dress by splendid
> necklace by anthropologie
> fire opal strass LC



Carla dear, you look like a celebrity (actually way better than most of the celeb photos) in these photos!  Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Honeyspice , Elfgirl, Maianh_8686!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Just heading out to check out some open houses with a friend, lunch and shopping, then on to a hair appointment (finally!)!

C&C California Tunic Tank
Plain J Crew V Neck (sooo comfy!)
SFAM A Pockets
Lav Bananas (again ... can you tell I just ADORE these!)


----------



## BellaShoes

*Carlinha*! Great outfit... Love the long coral cardigan!

*Crazzee*... love your New Simples!

*Naked*... you always look fabulous... love your Lav Banana's


----------



## maianh_8686

you look fab *naked*  The lavender color is just divine!!


----------



## carlinha

*ilovetoshop, crazzee, maianh, foxy and bella *for your wonderful compliments 

*ilove* - great outfit, i love the color combinations

*crazzee* - so put together!

*naked* - banana 

*bella* - thanks i love that knit sweater coat too... i've had it for years now and i hope i can find a replacement!  i just throw it on and i instantly look chic and polished... it's actually a true bright red color, not coral.

*maianh* - off topic, but i think you need to change your siggy my dear


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Legal- *Great outfit!!!

*carla- *you look fab as usual, I love the sweater!

*ilove- *love the dress!

*crazzee- *love the outfit

*naked- *such a perfect outfit, I need Bananas!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Carla*, you look gorgeous as usual! I love that red cardi jacket! And as for the shoes....I have no words...just incredible!

*Naked*, you look lovely!  The lavender bananas are fabulous. I also love J-Crew tees- they are the best! I'm planning to stock up when I'm in Chicago in 2 weeks 

*Crazzee*- Super cute!! I love your effortless style 

*LegalDiva*- So chic!! you look great!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Here's a pic I snapped while out at a friend's birthday party last night. Sorry for the crappy iphone quality! 
*H&M tunic, Aritzia leggings, Fendi B-Belt, Kate Spade clutch, and white patent pigalles* (I seem to be wearing these a lot lately!)


----------



## cts900

*legal*: I love your Mango belt from the first pic and your butterscotch Decolzeps from the second....love, love, love!!!
*kittens*: You look great in those jeans, such a bummer they were not comfy  .
*tivo*: Your outfit for the first Fifi outing was a stunner!
*nerdy*: You are smokin' HAWT!
*blue*:  your Azur! You are so effortlessly stylish in that pic.
*lilmissb*: I am still in  with your Fink dress.
*victoria*: Those Altis are TDF!!!
*elf*: Both looks are fab and I think I even prefer you casual.  You always look just _perfectly _put together (cts writes while in sweats...).
*jays*: Those VPs are just.....
*car*: Could you have found a more perfect pairing than your exquisite coat with the Fire Opal Strass????????? OMG!!!
*crazzee*: I  your New Simples.....
*naked*: How do you make it look so easy?  So simple and so super duper hot hot hot!!!
*LL*: Great color combo and that KS clutch...I die.


----------



## noah8077

Naked.....seriously?  No more fat comparing OK?  You are teeny, and look amazing!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Ok catching up...

*jayswife* what a cute pic & outfit! Your VPs are so hot!

*legal* great cardigan. And the butterscotch patent decolletes look great against your skin tone. I love how the outfit looks so well put together.

*ilove* another wonderful colorful sexy outfit! 

*crazzee* I am loving that casual look especially with the sleeveless sweater over the tank! Where did you get it from?

*Carla* I totally LOVE your dress! Very flattering and the color combo of the whole outfit is just perfect!

*LL* I am loving your fendi belt! Love to have it in black. Great outfit!

*naked* your lavender bananas are so beautiful!! I really like that j crew v neck also!


----------



## noah8077

LL---that outfit is just so great!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thank you *MaiAnh, bella, carla, dezynrbaglaydee, LL, cts, smallz* 

*maianh* - dbf HATES my obsession with shoes. Now he lifts my soles to see if it's red. You don't know how many groans I've gotten. 
*smallz* - it's a BCBG sweater. I have another one in ivory and love to pair that with black leggings.

*Naked* - I love the layered look.
*LL* - OMG I'm not in NEED of a white belt to match with my pigalles!!! Love it!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome outfit *legal!*

*C* you look stunning as usual! So jealous I wasn't there.

Loving those differas *ilovecocohanel!*

Love the simple elegance of your outfit *crazzee*

You're so cute *naked!* Love those bananas!!!

*LL* love it how you make casual look chic.

Thanks *cts,* I think you should get one...


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks for the info *crazzee*! Love it!


----------



## peppamint

*LL*--loving the belt! especially LOVE the buckle!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*LL- *Great outfit! Love the belt!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Cts*- thank you, my dear! I love that clutch, too- ebay!! 

Thank you, *smallz*!! I've actually been looking for it in black, too- they pop up on ebay every now and then 

Thank you, *Noah*! You're so sweet 

*Crazzee*- you DEFINITELY need one to match your pigalles!! Shoe AND belt twins!! 

*Lilmiss*, *Peppa* and *Dezy*-thank you so much!


----------



## lilmissb

Ok here's my outfit today: DVF Aggie Freedom Trail print & nude clichys. Sorry about the giant spot on the mirror, didn't realise it was so dirty!!! :shame:


----------



## surlygirl

so cute, *lilmissb*! love the necklace, too!


----------



## lilflobowl

*legaldiva*, love the whole casual chic thing you have going on!

*carla*, love the coat and LC pairing! Your shoes are simply gorgeous & I like how you kept your whole outfit nice and simple!

*ilovecocochanel*, loving the whole outfit!

*crazzee_shopper*, nice outfit 

*louboutinlawyer*, loving the matchy matchy accessories!

*T*, LOVE IT! You look great in the DVF!!


----------



## Mittens34

lilmissb said:


> Ok here's my outfit today: DVF Aggie Freedom Trail print & nude clichys. Sorry about the giant spot on the mirror, didn't realise it was so dirty!!! :shame:



I love your DVF and nude Clichys. You have the most beautiful wardrobe.


----------



## Mittens34

carlinha said:


> *victoria* - the altis are hot
> 
> *elfgirl* - both outfits are adorable!
> 
> *jayswife* - very nice!
> 
> *legal* - perfect as usual!
> 
> thanks everyone for your lovely compliments!
> 
> here's my outfit from today at the NYC meetup:
> red sweater coat by J&M Davidson
> white dress by splendid
> necklace by anthropologie
> fire opal strass LC


Carlinha you look beautiful!!!


----------



## Mittens34

My outfit for a birthday party yesterday. Another DVF and my Nude Ron Rons again. These are my favorite CL's now. I got some many compliments on my shoes yesterday. My husband asked what the big deal was with my shoes. He feels they just look like any other pair of shoes.   Wrong he does not know what he's talking about. CL's are not just any pair of shoes.


----------



## ikaesmallz

*mittens* & *lilmiss* you both look great in your dresses & nudes!! All these nudes are making me like/want them more and more now!

*mittens* don't worry eventually your husband will get it, especially with many more future compliments coming your way!


----------



## erinmiyu

love the print on the aggie, *lilmiss*!

just chillin about town yesterday. mayle josefina dress and nude simples!


----------



## jancedtif

Looking good *lilmissb, carlinha, mittens and erin*!!


----------



## kett

That dress is so cute erinmiyu!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

lilmissb, lilflobowl 

*lilmissb, mittens, erin* - LOVE the dresses! LOVE LOVE LOVE how you ladies paired it with the nudes....


----------



## PANda_USC

*carlinha*, yessss, rockin' the strass at the meet! You look dazzling dear!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *surly*, *lilflo*, *Mittens*, *ikaesmallz*, *erin*, *jan* & *crazzee!* 

*Mittens* ignore that crazy man, he knows not what he speaks!!! You look stunning in your DVF and nudes - go wardrobe sister! 

*ikaesmallz* do it! I want another nude pair. Or two. Or three.

*erin* I love that dress! So cute and funky. You have a great sense of style.


----------



## maianh_8686

crazzee_shopper said:


> Thank you *MaiAnh, bella, carla, dezynrbaglaydee, LL, cts, smallz*
> 
> *maianh* - dbf HATES my obsession with shoes. Now he lifts my soles to see if it's red. You don't know how many groans I've gotten.



Hahaha seriously??? Oh well.. How can he ever understand   That's why we go the tPF 

*louboutinlawyer* - looking great in the white patent LL 

*lilmissb* - love your outfit   the necklace goes soo well with that dress.

*Mittens* - You look GREAT 

*Erinmiyu* - wow.. i love that dress... sooo cute!!!!


----------



## peppamint

*lilmissb*--IT'S THE DVF DRESS!!!!!!! I have wanted to see that!!!!  I absolutely  the print, don't you? 

*erin*--I love that dress. It's very CUTE. (esp. the bow! I love bows!)


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*LilMiss, Mittens*, and *Erin*- LOVE all your adorable dresses!! You all look fabulous!!


----------



## amazigrace

*naked*!!!!!  Well, honey, if you aren't the cutest little thing! Your hair has gotten so long, but I love it. And I love the outfit! And the bananas are to die for! You look absolutely adorable because you are!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Aww   ladies for all of the sweet comments :hug:

*Amazi* you are such a sweetheart


----------



## BellaShoes

Great DVF *lilmiss*... this season?


----------



## carlinha

*LL, cts, ikae, lilmissb, liflo, mittens, jan and panda*!!!

*LL* - i LOVE the white accessories together 

*lilmissb* - wish you had been there also!  i LOVE your DVF dress with the clichys and the necklace!  something i would totally wear 

*mittens* - great dress with the nudes!

*erin* - love your dress, LOVE MAYLE!!!!

here's my outfit today... cardigan and skirt are both from... one guess.... (anthropologie ), paired with roccia lizard MC (sorry it's so dark to see the shoes clearly!)


----------



## miss alice

Hi ladies! I feel TERRIBLE for not making it to the NYC CL meet...my high school friend's wedding is on the same day and I originally though I could make it but I was given some wedding tasks to do in the last minute..so I couldn't make it to the meet.....

But...at the wedding, I did wear my VGs for the first time! Here are some pics..






















The VGs matched my dress but it HURT SO MUCH!!! Wondering if it was b/c it was the first time wearing them?? The first time I wore my patent decolletes, they didnt hurt as much as the VG.....sigh...price of beauty! lol...


----------



## shockboogie

You look so cute, *C*!

Oh *miss alice*, you are stunning!  Love the dress and your hair! I have the VGs too (platine) and never had a hard time in them. I actually found them to be more comfortable that my VPs. No break in period for me and the VGs.


----------



## rdgldy

you look gorgeous, *alice*.


----------



## surlygirl

*carlinha *- another cute outfit! I love the roccia lizard!

*miss_alice *- gorgeous dress! I don't have the VGs, but have heard that they can be tough to break in. hope they feel better next time. they looked perfect with your dress!


----------



## carlinha

thank you *shock* and *surly*!

*alice* you look stunning in that dress, and it matches the VGs perfectly.  that's exactly how i felt with my VGs also... i died wearing them the first time, cuz the material is so stiff and unforgiving!  i got a shoe stretcher and used it on them, and they are so much better now!


----------



## miss alice

shockboogie said:


> You look so cute, *C*!
> 
> Oh *miss alice*, you are stunning!  Love the dress and your hair!



Thank you hunnie...you are gorgeous yourself!! love your websites!


----------



## miss alice

rdgldy said:


> you look gorgeous, *alice*.



aww..thanks! ((HUGS))

*Surlygirl*- goodness, the VGs were REALLY hard to break in...I would discreetly take them off while sitting down b/c my feet hurt like crazy...I know my feet expanded a bit b/c I was drinking+ walking + dancing, etc....but it was a big mistake because once I took them off, it was actually HARDER to put them back in! Grr....gotta use the sock trick....


----------



## miss alice

carlinha said:


> thank you *shock* and *surly*!
> 
> *alice* you look stunning in that dress, and it matches the VGs perfectly.  that's exactly how i felt with my VGs also... i died wearing them the first time, cuz the material is so stiff and unforgiving!  i got a shoe stretcher and used it on them, and they are so much better now!



Thank you* C*! You looked wonderful at the CL meet..so sad couldnt meet up with your girls, would have loved to meet you in person! I was planning to make it since the reception was at night but last minute duties were given to me..lol..

Did you use the shoe stretcher on the toe box? that was where it hurt me the most...


----------



## carlinha

miss alice said:


> Thank you* C*! You looked wonderful at the CL meet..so sad couldnt meet up with your girls, would have loved to meet you in person! I was planning to make it since the reception was at night but last minute duties were given to me..lol..
> 
> Did you use the shoe stretcher on the toe box? that was where it hurt me the most...



awww thanks!  yes that's exactly where it hurts me, the right toebox especially (my right foot is slightly wider than my left)... i used the shoe stretcher to stretch it out, but very gradually, cuz i didn't want to rip the stitching on the panels... so i would just make it a little wider day by day... it's still stiff, but wayyyy more tolerable now.  i had the same exact problem as you when i wore it to a formal evening event.  my feet were DYING at the end.


----------



## peppamint

*carlinha*, I  how you paired the anthro colors--they go perfectly! 

*miss alice*, YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilmiss- *love the DVF!!!

*Mittens- *great dress!

*erin- *you look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha- *Love the skirt!

*miss alice- *love your D&G dress!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Carla*- you look adorable, as usual!!  Looove your anthro wardrobe 

*MissAlice*- GORGEOUS!! love your outfit!!


----------



## Biggirlloveshoe

*legaldiva:*  that cardigan is 

*ilovecocohanel:*WOW!! HOT! HOT! and love your *H*

*crazzee_shopper:* you rock the cool  laid-back chic look!!

*nakedmosher2of3:* you are so adorable in this picture. I just wanna keep you in my pocket.

*louboutinlawyer:* I love the Tunic and you have such a lovely clucth!!

*lilmissb:* your dress is so pretty!!. After see your pictures, I really think that I might need some DVF dresses in my life.

*Mittens:* Men know NOTHING about shoes. You're look lovely with DVF dress and you Nude Ron Ron. And you just seal the deal for me and DVF dress *MusthuntdownsomeDVFdress*

*erinmiyu:* You look so cute in that dress

*Carla:* Lovely outfit Isn't Anthropologies has the prettiest things of all places? 

*miss alice:* You look absolutely divined!! your dress is totally prefect with the VG.


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *jan*, *crazee*, *lilmiss*, *maianh*, *peppamint*, *louboutinlawyer*, and *carlinha*!

*carlinha* - i love mayle and anthro too 

*miss alice* - you and your outfit are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

*maianh*, *peppa*, *LL*, *Bella*, *C*, *dez* & *biggirl!!* 

TOTALLY *peppa* it's got to be my fave print at the moment. 

*Bella *I think the Freedom Trail print was last season as I've seen a bit of it on the bay which means they went on sale recently.

I think you need a DVF aggie in some kinda print *C* as you would totally rock it!  Let it be noted I'm fully encouraging the DVF addiction here!!!   I adore your outfit today. You are certainly one well dressed lady!!

*miss alice* you are stunning! Great combo   My VG's are breaking in slowly too but that's because my feet are wide.

*biggirl* you so do!

Ok not as stylish as yesterday but I decided to break out my citys after a long hiatus. Worn with Portmans pants and Cue knit top. I have also decided that the bathroom at work is the best place to take self portraits too as it's so bright in there! And the mirrors are squeaky clean which is more than I can say for my own... :shame:


----------



## kittenslingerie

Love the D&G dress, *Miss Alice*. I almost bought that dress from NM. 

*lilmissb*, that is such an adorable outfit. I love how causal it is even with sky high CL's, very classy!

*carlinha*, I love your NYC meet up outfit, those shoes with such a high arch make your legs look super toned!


----------



## maianh_8686

*Miss Alice* you look great  how you pair that dress with the VGs

*Carla* needless to say, your style is always very feminine and classy C.  Love it!!!

*lilmissb* you look very comfortable yet stylish


----------



## Aniski

Carlinha, love your style!  You always dress so well!
Alice, love the dress!
Lilmissb, you have inspired me to pair my CLs with casual clothing!


----------



## iimewii

*carlinha*, love your cardigan
*Miss Alice*, you look beautiful with the dress and VG!
*lilmissb *, love your casual work outfit! especially the city's


----------



## PANda_USC

*alice*, looking fabulous!!!!! The pink in the CLs complements the pink in the dress perfectly!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *kittens*, *maianh*, *Aniski* & *iimewii!!*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks biggirl!

*Carla* - always so put together. great look!
*Ms. Alice* - *SMOKING!!!*
*lilmissb* - that's a great work outfit! subtle yet chic!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Now that the rain has stopped. The exotics come out. 

BCBG suede pencil skirt with Whipsnakes VP


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazzee*, you look great girl!!! Love the color scheme of your outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilmiss- *such a cute outfit!!

*crazzee- *love the BCBG skirt!


----------



## peppamint

*crazzee*--you look great!


----------



## Aniski

Crazzee - love the skirt!


----------



## maianh_8686

love the neutral tone of your outfit to go with those CLs *crazee* look great hun


----------



## ikaesmallz

*C* perfect combo with your work outfit today. The sweater & skirt are both very cute!

*miss Alice* you are smokin! Your VGs are so lovely. Hopefully the next time with them will be much easier on your feet!

*lilmiss* I love the simple work outfit. That's pretty much how I dress for work, except no heels haha

*crazzee* the whipsnakes !! They look great on you!!


----------



## miss alice

thank you for all your sweet words ladies!!
*
Crazzee*- you look fabulous!!


----------



## miss alice

*lilmissb*- love your causal yet feminine outfit!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *crazzee*, *dez*, *ikaesmallz* & *miss alice!!* 

You look great *crazzee*, great pairing!


----------



## *Magdalena*

miss alice said:


> Hi ladies! I feel TERRIBLE for not making it to the NYC CL meet...my high school friend's wedding is on the same day and I originally though I could make it but I was given some wedding tasks to do in the last minute..so I couldn't make it to the meet.....
> 
> But...at the wedding, I did wear my VGs for the first time! Here are some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VGs matched my dress but it HURT SO MUCH!!! Wondering if it was b/c it was the first time wearing them?? The first time I wore my patent decolletes, they didnt hurt as much as the VG.....sigh...price of beauty! lol...


 
You look *AMAZING*!!!!!!  love your D&G dress.


----------



## carlinha

my lovelies 

*lilmissb* - love your casual outfit!  the citys are perfect with it

*crazzee* - the outfit matches your shoes perfectly!

here's today's outfit... another work staple: top from BR, skirt barneys, shoes VP orlato


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loving that skirt *Carlinha!*


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Me with Soleil Birkin and Yellow Satin Very Noueds
Friend with Orange Birkin with Python Very Prives


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha- *great outfit!!!

*ilovecocohannel- *I love the yellow sating very noueds!!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

*ilovecoco*-what a fabulous picture! I wish it was bigger!
I haven't been here in such a long time!
My simple pumps:


----------



## Blueberry12

Stunning outfits ladies!



Rolandos:


----------



## aonwudiwe2003

Beautiful outfit Blueberry.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thank you *panda, dezynrbaglaydee, peppamint, Aniski, maianh, ikaesmallz, carla* 

*carla* - gorgeous as always!
*ilove* - drool worthy pics!!! love the spring colors!!!
*shoelover* - looking good!
*blueberry* - your figure is to die for!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ilovecoco*, meow!! Please post bigger pics! I wanna drool over the birkins and CLs!

*shoelover*, cute outfit!

*blueberry*, so chic!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Aonwudiwe2003 & Crazzee_shopper and PANda_USC!


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> Now that the rain has stopped. The exotics come out.
> 
> BCBG suede pencil skirt with Whipsnakes VP


 

So pretty outfit!


The shoes are stunning!


----------



## babysweetums

you look beautiful blueberry i have a dress exactly like that too gorgeousness!!!


----------



## babysweetums

and of course carlinha you look gorgeous i love your doggy to such a sweetface! cute casual outfit shoelover!


----------



## Blueberry12

babysweetums said:


> you look beautiful blueberry i have a dress exactly like that too gorgeousness!!!


 

Thanx.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks *blueberry!*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Scarpe 123


----------



## jeshika

my work outfit for today... clichy 100, theory skirt, portman (from oz) top. i learnt today that i need to work on walking downhill in these babies.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *C!* You look fabulous yourself. I need to start shopping at BR and Barneys!!!

Awesome group pic *ilovecocohanel!* The H's are making me 

*ShoeLover* such a cute outfit!

*Blueberry* stunning as usual!!! Loving rolandos, must get some soon.

*crazzee* love that long cardi.

LOL *jeshika!* I know the feeling, walking downhil is challenging in heels. You look fab!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> my lovelies
> 
> *lilmissb* - love your casual outfit! the citys are perfect with it
> 
> *crazzee* - the outfit matches your shoes perfectly!
> 
> here's today's outfit... another work staple: top from BR, skirt barneys, shoes VP orlato


 
Love this! And how adorable is Kaya!!!


----------



## peppamint

*Jeshika*, love your outfit! And, I know this sounds weird, but your room looks like a hotel room (that's a good thing  clean and modern)


----------



## legaldiva

All Uniqlo: black argyle tunic sweater & denim jeggings.
Longchamp purse.
Black suede VPs.


----------



## jeshika

peppamint said:


> *Jeshika*, love your outfit! And, I know this sounds weird, but your room looks like a hotel room (that's a good thing  clean and modern)



Thanks, *Peppa*! Haha! It is a hotel room! I am traveling for work now. Trust me, my real room is quite different!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shoelover, blueberry,crazzee, jeshika- *you all look fabulous!!!!


----------



## peppamint

*Jesh*! LOL!!!!! ahahaha I feel so silly  well, who cares how your room looks as long as YOU look good? 

*legaldiva*, loving the sweater!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

I too wish it was bigger....was taken from a Blackberry



ShoeLover said:


> *ilovecoco*-what a fabulous picture! I wish it was bigger!
> I haven't been here in such a long time!
> My simple pumps:


----------



## ilovecocohanel

PANda_USC said:


> *ilovecoco*, meow!! Please post bigger pics! I wanna drool over the birkins and CLs!
> 
> 
> Thank u Panda usc! pics were taken from phone, so unfortunately potos are not so clear..i forgot i had a camera inside my bag!!


----------



## iimewii

*legaldiva*- Love your Sweater!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love your outfits Legal!


Me today!


----------



## iimewii

*nakedmosher2of3*-I love your top and the declic?


----------



## carlinha

sweet ladies!  

*naked* - kaya is such a ham isn't she?  she's my favorite accessory... speaking of which HOT MAMA!!!  i am LOVING your outfit today!  perfectly gorgeous!

*ilovecoco* - i want both your shoes AND your H bag 

*shoelover* - very cute outfit!

*blueberry* - so simple and chic!  you have a great figure.

*crazzee* - another great outfit!

*legal* - love your sweater!

*iimewii* - *naked's* shoes are the oh to die for nabuck python BIANCAS 

here's my outfit today, top is anthro, skirt is BR, with EB suede alta iowa
with kaya hamming it up again




better view of the shoes


----------



## icecreamom

*Naked* and *Carli* Looking beautiful today (as usual) !!!


*Naked* I love your hairdo! those curls look super pretty on you


----------



## maianh_8686

*legal * You look great!  I love everything from Uniqlo 

*naked*  those curls look really nice on you.. the green suede declics are beautiful too 

*Carla*  As always hun, you always look fantastic


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Looking good girls!!


----------



## iimewii

*Carlinha*- *Naked*-nabuck python BIANCAS Wow!!!! Love your AI Electric Blue. Its like a pop of color!!


----------



## compulsive

*legal*, I love all your outfits!
*naked*, sexy lady!! 
*carinha*, you look great everyday! I love the shirt & your baby Kaya.



Went on a date with DBF last night. Dinner & the musical, Legally Blonde where I received the sweetest compliments from 2 couples that night.

BCBGeneration dress
Belt from Vietnam
Watersnake Hardwick Biancas


----------



## kittenslingerie

U look great *Naked*! Adorable outfit, love the skirt especially.


----------



## surlygirl

*legal *- love the argyle! great outfit.
*naked *- the grey nabuck python Biancas ... love!
*carla *- -nice pop of color with the AIs! cute top.
*compulsive *- I'm such a fan of the black & white color palette ... gorgeous!


----------



## Pursepushin

All you ladies look smoking hot! How can you not with your beauty and beautiful CLs. What more could you ask for? Oh yeah, I guess a money tree would help the beautification process, huh?!


----------



## maianh_8686

*Compulsive* THAT DRESS IS SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!    Perfect with your Biancas


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Legal Diva:* I adore argyle!

*Carlinha:*  Love your outfit! Kaya is too cute!

*Naked:* SMOKING HOT! I truly hope you sent that pic to Mr. Naked too!

*Compulsive:*  You look amazing woman! 

*Jeshika:*  Very chic!


----------



## surlygirl

went back another page ...

*blueberry *- that black shift dress is perfection!
*crazee *- both outfits are great!
*jeshika *- classic & gorgeous!


----------



## compulsive

*surly*, *purse*, *mai*, & *Duke*!  I received the nicest compliments from these 2 ladies last night. They told me they loved my shoes and said that I looked beautiful last night  I never receive compliments like that so I felt like I was floating on air


----------



## carlinha

thanks beauties!!! 

*compulsive*, wow i LOVE your outfit!  perfect with the shoes, and look at that itty bitty waist of yours!


----------



## iimewii

*compulsive*- Love the Bianca!


----------



## ericanjensen

Everyone looks great!
Naked, you are so cute & tiny!
Vee, you know I love your outfit. 

Very prives!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Naked*~hello hot stuff!!! you look gorgeous
*Carla*~you look so beautiful. I love the EB AIs!!!  and could Kaya be any cuter?!?!
*Vee*~looking fabulous 
*Erica*~i really like your jacket. looking great!


----------



## cts900

Ladies!  You rule.  I always get way behind here, but I am coming back tonight to comment on all of your beautiful outfits individually!!!


----------



## phiphi

i can't keep up!! everyone looks so fabulous.

*legaldiva* - what a great outfit!

*naked* - you look gorgeous!! wow!!

*carlinha* - the AIs just bring great colour to your outfit! kaya is such a cutie too!

*vee* - the couples who complimented you are right! you are beautiful!! hope you had a great date night!

*erica* - love the whole outfit and your hair looks so amazing!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*mewii, carlinha, icecreamom, maianh, compulsive (gorgeous girl!), kittens (thanks! the skirt is from the limited), surly, dukie, erica (love your outfit pics!), mag, sweet p!*


----------



## compulsive

*THANK YOU* *carlinha* (the camera is playing mind games!), *iimewii*, *erica*, *Mags*, *naked* & *phi* 

*erica*, you always look like a


----------



## BellaShoes

What eye candy!!!

Naked, love the skirt and declic (?) pairing..

Legal, CL's with jeggings, always a favorite!

Carlinha, love the black skirt... it so 'flow-y'...

*DEZY*..... YOUR AVATAR!!! OMG


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> What eye candy!!!
> 
> Naked, love the skirt and declic (?) pairing..
> 
> Legal, CL's with jeggings, always a favorite!
> 
> Carlinha, love the black skirt... it so 'flow-y'...
> 
> *DEZY*..... YOUR AVATAR!!! OMG


 
Thanks you!

Grey Python Nabuck Bianca


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! Seriously... I couldn't tell... *going back to look!!!!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Naked!!! They are fantastic!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Naked!!! They are fantastic!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Naked* you looked fierce today!  Those python Biancas are...


----------



## cts900

*Lilmissb*: Your DVF and nude clichy pairing was gorgeous the other day and loved seeing your citys out also!
*Mittens*: I will bet you were the star of the birthday party!
*Erin*: I l-o-v-e that dress.
*Car*: Back from 4/12 (favorite skirt yet) and yesterday (love the orlato) and from today (nothing more fabulous than CL EB)you rule.
*MissA*: Sorry about the pain, but you look wonderful.
*Crazzee*: You always make chic look easy and I love each of your last two outfits!
*Ilovec*: That is such a fun picture!
*Shoe*: I love me some simple.  Great look.
*Blue*: H-A-W-T!!! 
*Jesh*: I adore that Portman top.
*Legal*: You look divine in black suede.
*Naked:* How is it that you always look so incredibly sexy?
*Compulsive:* That look is perfect in every way.  It is no wonder you received those compliments.  They were well-deserved.
*Erica*: You sure do know how to wear a pair of jeans. Wowza!


----------



## ikaesmallz

ok catching up...

*erica* beautiful hair! Love your VPs!

*legal* cute outfit. I like the argyle sweater & jeggings are the best!!

*naked* you are such a cutie! And those nabuck biancas, oh myyy 

*C* your AIs are super hot! Your top is so cute and you look lovely for work.

*V* I am totally loving your dress and your hardwick Biancas are TDF!

*blueberry* sexy mama! very chic & classy outfit. stunning.

*crazzee* what a great color on your scarpe. I love how you worked your outfit color scheme around it!

*jeshika* I love the outfit! I wanted a dress that had the same color scheme. Perfection with your clichys.

*shoelover* wonderful retro-ish outfit with your simples! 

*coco* omg your bag & shoes are just


----------



## crazzee_shopper

thanks *dezynrbaglaydee, carla, surly, cts, smallz*

*jeshika* - lovely!
*legal* - so chic!
*naked* - loving that top!!!
*carla* - loving the outfit...so fem!
*vee* - beautiful pairing
*erica* - my god...your legs looks like it goes on forever!!!


----------



## carlinha

thank you beauties! 

*erica* - love your jacket!

today was a *banana naners* day 





and here DF wanted to get in on the fun 
(he thinks i'm silly for taking outfit pics, i told him it's my way of keeping distracted off buying NEW SHOES, so then he shut up)


----------



## surlygirl

love your outfit, *carlinha*! what an adorable picture with you and DF! so cute!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *cts* , *ikaesmallz*, & *crazzee*!

*C*, I am in  with that outfit! The color of the skirt is SO pretty & it matches your shoes! The necklace adds a really nice pop too  And that picture with DF and his arms around you, that is so sweet! It warms my heart! He truly does love you


----------



## rilokiley

*carlinha*- Very pretty!  I love that shade of pink/coral on you.  And what a cute pic with DF!  wow, you're taller than him with your heels!  How tall is DF?  and ITA with *compulsive*- he really loves you


----------



## carlinha

thanks *surly, compulsive & rilo*!  

*rilo* - no he's still taller than me, he's just crouching down in that pic.  he's 5'9"... i'm 5'2", so even with 5 inch heels, i'm still 2 inches shorter than him... which is a good thing because i don't like it when guys are shorter than me


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I loove your outfit *Carlinha!* Sooo gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

carlinha said:


> thanks *surly, compulsive & rilo*!
> 
> *rilo* - no he's still taller than me, he's just crouching down in that pic.  he's 5'9"... i'm 5'2", so even with 5 inch heels, i'm still 2 inches shorter than him... which is a good thing because i don't like it when guys are shorter than me




ooh ok, I was gonna say- kudos to DF for not caring that you're taller than him in heels!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*carla* - love the pic!!! and the pink/coral!!!


----------



## kett

Love the outfit Carlinha! So well put together.


----------



## maianh_8686

Wow Carlinha, i  that outfit.. really cute.. and that pic w/ ur DF is sooooo sweeet


----------



## vuittonamour

here was a "trial outfit" to see how my new shoes work with my belt  excuse the wrinkled shirt, i need to iron it  oh, and they are tan cuoio yolandas  -- this style does not get enough attention. i love them.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*vuitton* - perfection!


----------



## vuittonamour

crazzee you are so nice. you have commented on like all my posts for this. lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Carlinha:* That pic of you and DF is too adorable!  Love it!

*Vuitton:* Great outfit.  I love your new Yolandas!


----------



## Shainerocks

Love your outfit, Naked.
Cute pic ,Carlinha! You and DF look so happy together.


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks duke, it's amazing, sometimes you look at pics of shoes online and you think yeah i kinda like that style, or it's okay, or it will work, but then when you get them it's like omg i love them!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Today must be a coral day. So many coral outfits!

My springy outfit:
BCBG cardigan, BR skirt, Jazz Decollete


----------



## clothingguru

*carla*!!!!! You look SO good in your banana's outfit!!!! I love the color of your skirt! ANd that second pic of DF hugging you is SOOOO Cute!!!!!! PRETTY 

*Crazzee*: LOVE the color of your skirt!


----------



## cts900

*car*: The outfit is lovely and the photo with DF is priceless!
*vuitton*: the match is perfection!
*crazzee*: I L-O-V-E that color combo!!


----------



## phiphi

another beautiful outfit *carlinha*! the picture with you and DF just warmed my heart. you can see how in love the two of you are!!

*vuitton* - lovin' your new shoes! looking great!

*crazee* - that's a great spring outfit!!

wore this to work, a CK dress with my nude simples.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am glad I do not work in your office *P,* because I would have to step up my game to even have people take a second glance at me!  You look fantastic!


----------



## carlinha

beauties - *naked, crazzee, kett, maianh, duke, shaine, CG, cts, and phiphi*

*naked* of course you would love the outfit, you LOVE anything naners 

*vuitton* - love your outfit

*crazzee* - i am loving those colors together... it is a coral day today!

*phiphi* - perfection!!!  love that dress!!!  so stylish!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks carlinha you look super cute too


----------



## LornaLou

Erica hi  Are those Lowky 8JQ?? 


ericanjensen said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Naked, you are so cute & tiny!
> Vee, you know I love your outfit.
> 
> Very prives!


----------



## LornaLou

I love your shirt dress! It looks great 



compulsive said:


> *legal*, I love all your outfits!
> *naked*, sexy lady!!
> *carinha*, you look great everyday! I love the shirt & your baby Kaya.
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a date with DBF last night. Dinner & the musical, Legally Blonde where I received the sweetest compliments from 2 couples that night.
> 
> BCBGeneration dress
> Belt from Vietnam
> Watersnake Hardwick Biancas





kittenslingerie said:


> This isn't a full outfit, but nude simple 70's with skinny R&R jeans. I was trying to decide if I should keep these jeans, so I snapped a few pics to decide. I decided they were too tight (uncomfortable) unfortunately, but I love the simples with skinny's.



You should have kept them!! They look amazing on you and they would stretch out loads 

I can't quote everyone but you all look beautiful


----------



## LornaLou

Here is me in my Coral Pigalles last weekend, the photos are from a review post for the jeans. You can see the rest in my signatures blog link


----------



## BellaShoes

*vuitton*, what a great look!

*crazzee*.. fabulous for today, it was beautiful out!

*phi*, your nude simples are a perfect match to your skin tone!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls you all look amazing!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks bella, and lorna your pigalles look great with your scarf!

i need to get me some bright louboutins.


----------



## ericanjensen

LornaLou said:


> Erica hi  Are those Lowky 8JQ??



Hey Lorna! Yes they are. My favorite lowkys.  You look great!

Thanks for the compliments girls


----------



## cindy74

lorna what jeans are you wearing they look amazing .


----------



## Watersnake

You all look soooooooo amazing!


----------



## LornaLou

Erica, they are my favourite Lowky too  

Cindy they are Rock & Republic Harlan moto jeans in Hacker Blue  

*...not allowed...*


----------



## cindy74

... where did you get those they are wow


----------



## icecreamom

*Compulsive* Your outfit is divine! Loving ur Biancas!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous outfit *erica*, you have gorgeous hair!

Love the TShirt dress *compulsive*... I just cannot do that look... I just look like I forgot my pants 

*Lorna*, great scarf/pigalle pairing... the background os incredible!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bumming today 

C&C California Tank
William Rast Jeans
Multicolor Glitter NPs!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*C* - you know how much I adore the skirt and the whole pairing of everything in your outfit! 

*vuitton* - perfect outfit with your new yolandas! I like that your top gives the look some color & of course, the color match of your belt and shoes.

*crazzee* - love how you mix colors into your wardrobe! I really want your green sweater.

*Phi* - what a lovely dress for work! Goes great with your nude simples. I love that you look so put together.

*Lorna* - those jeans are AMAZING! I love the scarf & coral pigalle match.

*naked* - love how you were able to dress down the multiglitter NPs! very cute casual outfit.

And here was me last night w/ my hardwick VPs. The drizzle didn't stop me.
Motorcycle jacket from AX
Grey racerback tank from Abercrombie
Static wash Jeggings from Jbrand






And a close up of my shoes taken by my friend who adored them lol


----------



## compulsive

*lorna*, *icecreamom*, & *Bella*!

*phi*, you gorgeous thang, you! You looked beautiful!!

*Bella*,  I was surprised I could do that look.. I think it was long enough to do so!

*lorna*, I love those R&R! Gosh.. I haven't bought any pairs of R&R's in SO long! They look great on you!

*naked*, so pretty you are! 

*ikaesmallz*, love love love the hardwicks! 


I went out last night to a friends birthday & then a lounge to have drinks w/ DBF and a friend I haven't seen in awhile.

Wet Seal top (from like 10 years ago hehe)
SFAM LADK Straight Legs
Black Patent Decollette
Happy face at 3am


----------



## gheaden

*Vhdos*-I adore the nude NP, lovely skirt
*louboutinlawyer*  You have a nice outfit.  I love the leggings and Simple combo
*Duke*-I am sure you turned heads
*nerdy*-you have some great work outfits
*crazzee*-that's no snuggie...and even if it was, you are rocking CLs 
*lilflo*-that shirts is so cool, sets off the red in you Eel Altadamas
*gucci*-great outfit
*phiphi*-I am drooling over your outfit, it is perfect for Easter
*ilove*-great outfits, especially the HPs
*carlinha*-can my wife come play in your closet, you have amazing outfits, shoes and taste.
*legal*-I am digging the leather skirt, you look nice
*kitten*-skinny jeans and loubies are good together and your outfit shows that
*tivo*-what a way to bring out the Fifi's
*blueberry*-a nice casual outfit, great pairing with Azur Speedy
*lilmissb*-adorable 
*victoria*-nothing like dancing to break in shoes

pause....


----------



## LornaLou

cindy74 said:


> I have seen youre blog where did you get those they are wow



R&R sent them to me  They really are pretty! 

Thank you everyone for the really nice compliments 

I love those J Brand's in Static! I love that wash.


----------



## gheaden

*elf*-you do a great job of transitioning.  You love great.
*jays*-nice and casual.
*legal*-you look comfortable and nice, I hope you had a great weekend
*naked*-I love your bananas, good self-pic
LL-I love Cls and leggings, as i said earlier and you look stunning.
lilmissb-I like the dress. The bathroom shot shows a comfortable, classy look.
mittens-your dress compliments the shoes very well.  I agree, your husband will eventually get it.
*erin*- a lot of nude going on, I like your dress.
*miss alice*-lovely photos, the VGs will stretch
crazzee-Whipsnakes are TDF!
ilovecoco-amazing, Birkin and cL
shoeLover-thank you for sharing.  Where is that shirt from?
*compulsive*-You look great, I am surprised you didn't get more.
erica-you VPs are hot, but the jacket is better
vuitton-rock it just like that!! Be fierce
crazzee-another great outfit with pop
*phiphi*-more nude  What color is the dress?
Lorna-You look wonderful in your Pigalles, looks like a lovely day where you are located.
*ikaes*-you are a brave soul, it more than drizzled, but you may have stopped the rain

If i missed you, I am sorry this was almost 20 pages since I last looked.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

thank you *clothinguru, cts, phiphi, carla, bella, smallz, and headen* 

*phiphi* - gorgeous work outfit!
*Lorna* - so chic! Love the scarf pairing
*naked* - what a great way to casual down the glitters
*smallz* - LOVE LOVE LOVE the entire outfit
*vee* - such a great night attire!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

After seeing everyone rock their nudes, I had to incorporate it in this weekend's attire.

BCBG dress with nude Jolies


----------



## cts900

*Phi*: You look soooo sophisticated and chic.
*Lorna*: Great pictures!
Uh, *Naked*....this is you bumming?  Mr. Naked is one lucky guy !!
*smallz*: You have such a great smile.
*compulsive*: That top (old or no) is HOT!
*crazzee*: Love the nudes and I adore the BCBG cdress just as much.


----------



## legaldiva

Everyone is gorgeous & inspiring!!!!

*Naked*--you are such a cute, tiny thing!!!  Gorgeous!!!

*ikae*--I love your jeggings!!!

*compulsive*--I saw the top of your outfit, and scrolled down to the nude jolis ... love it!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, you all look fabulous!

*compulsive*... great top paired with jeans!

*smallz*... love your hardwicks..

*Naked*... bumming in Glitters? You are the ambassador of fabulous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, the pop of coral and color in your stole really brings the whole casual outfit together! Great outfit!

*naked*, cute outfit, meow!! But your jeans are so long so I can hardly see your gorgeous multiglitter NPS! You know those babies wanna be seen and admired by the world, lol.

*ikaes*, I love everything about this outfit. You look rocker-chic, the jeans with that wash..the leather? jacket. I wish I could pull off that look, 

*compulsive*, I'm gonna sound like a perve but take off the pants and rock that top like a dress, LOL. That would look hottt with your CLs, ^_^! 

*crazzee*, looking so graceful and cute!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Glitterart Ron Rons

Tigresse Wedges


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you *compulsive, gheaden, lorna, crazzee, cts, legal, bella, panda*! 

*compulsive* - I agree with *panda* all the way, make that top into a dress!! I'm so amazed you've kept it all these years. It's amazing how styles just keep coming back right!

*crazzee* - seriously I need to steal your sweaters. This one goes perfectly with your nude jolies!!

*misse* - those tigresse wedges are TDF!!

*panda* thank you for your sweet words! I'm sure you could totally pull it off. The jacket is leather but it's like glittered suede. I still need an actual leather motorcycle jacket that fits me right!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks ikaesmallz! your watersnake VPs look awesome and i like your jacket!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG, i'm so far behind!

I am loving each and every one of these outfits!

*Naked*- Super cute! I love your style and your hair always looks fabulous..i need you to teach me your ways! I'm so lazy with my hair....

*Carla*- omg, SO cute- love Kaya, and love your DF!! Adorable pics  And also love those bananas  What a fab way to encourage spring to arrive asap!!

*Phi*!!  I love your photo pics! You look stunning  way to bring style to the firm! I love that dress and, well,  the nudes....i die!! Sooo classic   Can't wait to see an outfit pic for your new DVF  !!

*Smallz*- you're adorable! Love your big smile and, of course, your gorgeous VPs 

*Crazzee*, you look stunning! I love the nude jolies sooooo much! What a great shoe..i need a pair of those!

*gheaden*, thank you so much!! I enjoy leggings immensely- I love anything that I can be comfortable in without looking like a bum! LOL! So glad that trend is back!

I hope I didn't forget anyone!! you all look just fabulous!


----------



## PANda_USC

HL dress in China Blue, faux-leather jacket from Taiwan, nude patent biancas and hermes collier de chien bracelet in black gator with GHW


----------



## phiphi

cute *jeans* lorna!
thank you dear *bella* - i always wanted a "nude" and was so thrilled to find these!
*duke* you are the sweetest. it means alot coming from you, the ultimate fashionista!!
aw thanks *smallz* - you look very rocker chic! and you're such a brave woman for going out in the rain with your VPs! 
*naked* - you just have such fabulous style!!! bumming around... le sigh!! gorgeous! :kiss:
thanks tons *vee*! you look amazing and gorgeous! just radiant! i love that top, but would be interested to see it worn as a dress too!
*gheaden* - you rock!! you are so awesome for having gone back 20 pages! the dress is tan and has some black and light blue plaid.
*crazee* - thank you! i love your outfit, and the colours paired with the joli noeud. the JN are just so elegant and timeless! they are one of my HGs!
thanks tons *cts900*! 
*LL* - you are far too kind my dear!! now we should see your outfit pictures with a certain Ms. UHG, et. al.? 
*panda* - WOW! HLs were made for you. you look amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

Just going back a few pages, we have some really chic and beautiful ladies on here. Everyone looks gorgeous!!


----------



## LavenderIce

It's difficult to name every single lovely lady, but I have to say, you are all killin' it!  Gorgeous!  Every last one of you.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Panda*! You look fabulous, the nude biancas are dreamy.... a perfect match!


----------



## compulsive

THANK YOU LOVELIES!! *gheadan* , *crazzee*, *cts*, *legal*, *Bella*, *PANda*, *ikae*, & *phi* 

*legal*, I think you scrolled too fast hehehe  Those nude jolis aren't mine ush: I wish they were though!

*PANda*, *ikae*, & *phi*, you ladies are so funny! Trust me, you do NOT want to see this as a dress on me. The fabric is SO thin and then you can see all my flub and my thighs are a NO NO! Maybe one day when I lose like 10 lbs 

*PANda*! When do you NOT look fabulous!? Holy cow.. hot woman! I wanna come party with you!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you *vuitton, LL, phi, rdgldy, lavender* 

*V* You so do NOT need to lose 10 lbs!! 

*panda* you are smokin!!  That dress with your nude patent biancas are PERFECTION!


----------



## cts900

*misse*: great pairs!
*PANda*: You look fabulous.  That dress fits you like a glove....


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Wowza, *Panda*!! you look amazing in that HL!!! 

*Phi*- it's happening today!! I know i keep saying that but I really mean it this time!! LOL


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Oops, *Compulsive*, I don't know how I missed you before! LOVE your outfit! I adore the decolletes!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Here's my outfit from Friday- H&M tunic, lululemon leggings in charcoal, and a little sneak peek of my UHG


----------



## cts900

^^You look fantastic *LL*, but I need MORE!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*cts, panda, smallz, LL, phiphi*

*panda* - smokingly HOT! 
*LL* - looking lovely as always


----------



## Dukeprincess

*ikaesmallz:* Looking good girl! 

*naked:* You are so tiny!  JEALOUS! 

*crazee:* I seriously adore your Jolis! 

*Panda:*  adore your HL and nude Biancas!

*LL:*  Do I spy some Decolzeps? 

I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ladies!

*Dukie* - it's all the way you stand  no straight on shots for me! heheeheh


----------



## louboutinlawyer

thank you *cts*, *crazzee* and *duke*!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *LL:*  Do I spy some Decolzeps?



....maybe....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*naked- *you look great, love the tank!

*ikaesmallz- *love the hardwick VPs!

*compulsive- *you look great!

*crazzee- *love the BCBG dress w/ the nude Jolies!

*misselizabeth- *they both look fab!

*panda- *you look gorgeous!!!

*LL- *I need to see more of this sneak peak


----------



## compulsive

*ikae*, yes! 10 lbs off these thunder thighs need to go!  Ugh.. why do I love food so much!?

Thank you *louboutinlawyer*! You look great! But I need a better picture of the shoes! 

Thank you *dezynrbaglaydee*! 

*naked*, I never do straight shots either  No f*n way!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Dezy* and *Compulsive*- thank you, girls! Pics are in my collection thread


----------



## cfellis522

PANda_USC said:


> HL dress in China Blue, faux-leather jacket from Taiwan, nude patent biancas and hermes collier de chien bracelet in black gator with GHW


 
Panda-You look great!  Love the HL and the CLs!  Cara


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ladies!
> 
> *Dukie* - it's all the way you stand  no straight on shots for me! heheeheh


 
I am not buyin' it *naked*.  No matter how I stand...I am never looking that tiny . You are a doll.


----------



## Watersnake

One dress and two pairs making their first appearance at Cape Verde

Darling Formenteras at our balcony



My true love Tahitis and bananas






Not really an outfit but as a bonus pic


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thank you *Duke, dezynrbaglaydee*

*Watersnake* - lovely pics!


----------



## nillacobain

Watersnake said:


> One dress and two pairs making their first appearance at Cape Verde
> 
> Darling Formenteras at our balcony



 Loving your Formenteras!!


----------



## cts900

I love those pictures, *watersnake*.  You look fabulous!


----------



## clothingguru

Oh my goodness this thread moves fast! You ladies all look so gorgeous!!! wowza's we have some hot and well fashioned ladies on this forum that's for sure! Loving the summer pics outside in the sunshine with open toes shoes!!!! Oh how i love summer  

So its getting hotter here and i'm going out today with the girls downtown and this is what i am wearing with my griessimo's (FIRST OUTING!) ...i'm waiting for them to pic me up  I mustered up some boldness to wear these shorts out that have been sitting in my closet for ever!
-Abercrombie shorts
-Bebe top
-Greissimo's

the pic quality is bad...the pic was really dark for some reason so i had to lighten it...thats why it looks weird.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*clothinguru* - HOT MAMA!!! those shorts make your legs look endless!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ thanks crazzee! I honestly never wear shorts because ive always been i dunno super conservative but i'm like: what the hell its summer time! I have them i should wear them! And they go great with my greissimo's! So all the more power to use em!


----------



## Aniski

Clothingguru, I love your greissimos!!  And I have to agree with with crazzee, your legs are fab and look great in the shorts!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

clothingguru said:


> ^ thanks crazzee! I honestly never wear shorts because ive always been i dunno super preservative but i'm like: what the hell its summer time! I have them i should wear them! And they go great with my greissimo's! So all the more power to use em!


 
you mean conservative? I'd hate for you to be preserved.


----------



## clothingguru

*aniski*: thank you! i  my greissimo's!

^^ haha yes conservative. My bad


----------



## babysweetums

sorry the lighting is so bad, wore this today! nude biancas! yay new shoes =)





and of course the money shot!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*baby* - *swoon* Love the nude biancas!!! I also love these summer outfits.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you crazzee! =) it wasnt too summery in nyc today but i toughed it out lol


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Love that outfit baby!! You're making me think I need some nude biancas!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you blonde! i got them at madison if your interested!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*LL* cute outfit! And if your UHG are the decolzeps then kudos to you for being able to walk in them! LOL

*watersnake* I love both your formenteras & tahiti! Such beautiful shoes!! Perfect for the warm weather!

*CG* you are HOT woman!! I am in love with your black/white greissimos.

*baby* There goes them legs again! Your biancas are amazing. And your outfit is so trendy, just perfect for the city!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Wow, *baby*, adorable outfit! Where's your striped top from?


----------



## Aniski

Looking great, baby!


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you *ikaesmallz*!!!!!! P.s. i just finished going through all the pages i missed and i LOVE your outfit with your distressed wash jeans! I love those! You look so good! P.s. also loving the hardwicks shoe coussin


----------



## lilmissb

*legal* so chic!

So cute *naked!* Love the curls. Love your NP outfit too, pigtails are too cute!

*C* you are always effortlessly fashionable! Love the EB and naners!

*V* you look fabulous, it is a great outfit. No wonder you got complimented! Great 3am outfit! Love the one shoulder top.

Love your outfit *erica!*

Thanks *cts!* 

Looking fabulous *vuitton!!* Love the yolanda 

Nice colours *crazzee!* Love the dress with the nude jolis.

*phi* you look amazing! Love your outfits, post more!!! 

*Lorna* that coral really pops! Love the outfit.

*ikaesmallz* nice! Glad your HW VP's are ok and were durable.

Thanks *gheaden!* 

Love the shots *Elizabeth!*

AWESOME *Panda!*

*LL* your UHG's look great!

Great combos *Watersnake!*

WOW *CG* you look smoking hot!

Another great pair of legs being showcased *baby!* Love the nude biancas with that outfit.


----------



## clothingguru

*lilmissb:* i love how you included everyone in your comment, your so kind  Thank you for your sweet comment!


----------



## babysweetums

thank you ikaesmallz, thank you kittens its from urban outfitters, just bought it last week, also comes in black =) thank you aniski thank you lilmissb so nice of you to go through the thread like that rockstar and my denim cutoffs are my staple for summer, i have about 10 pairs so all of my outfit pics for the next 6months will probably include them =)  you girls!


----------



## cts900

*Clothing*: The b/w looks so gorgeous against your skin tone.  You look fab and I am so glad that the greis an outing!
*Baby*: There you are with those legs again....DAMN!  The nudes are amazing.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*watersnake- *you look great!

*CG-  *wow missy, you look amazing!!!!

*baby- *love the Biancas with your outfi! Love your striped tee also


----------



## clothingguru

thank you so much *dez*! 

*cts:* Thank you lovely!!! I was so excited to wear them!!!!! And the outing went well! I FINALLY wore a pair of NEW CL's out! lol. Im always so scared to wear them out at times! Especially my true LOVES  SHOE COUSIN TWIN!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Such fabulous outfits... I wish I could comment on them all!!  Going back to page 281 (sorry I missed you if you posted before)! 
*
Blueberry12* - Wow, that dress looks amazing on you... I'd kill for your teeny tiny waist!  The black patent Rolandos look very classy with it!

*crazzee* - The scarpe looks great with your outfit... love the peek of blue!  Ohhh and what a springy outfit you posted... I love the color of your cardi and skirt!!  I love that BCBG dress and LOVE your nude patent jolies... so beautiful! 
*
jeshika *- Super chic for work... head to toe, I love it!
*
legal *- You always post such great oufits!!  I love the VPs with the tunic and jeggings!!

*naked* - Your hair looks so glam curled like that... fab outfit (I especially love the sequin tank)!  Ohhhhh, and we're glitter NP twins... so cute with jeans and a tank!

*Carla*, you look stunning in each and every pic... we have a love for Anthro (and color) in common!   Ohhh, I love the cream/coral color palette with a splash of green... those Bananas look freakin' amazing on you!!

*compulsive* - You look fabulous!  I love that dress with the Biancas!   Ohhhh and who said old ain't gold haha?  Great top!!  Your whole outfit is fab!

*ericanjensen* - You look soo good!!  Your jacket is so pretty (Anthro?), your jeans fit you so well, your hair is perfect and the VPs are the icing on the cake!

*vuitton *- That belt goes so well with your new CLs and your tunic... great outfit!!
*
phiphi *- You look sooo chic... perfect outfit!! 

*Lorna *- That's it, I already thought so for a while now, but now I KNOW that I need me some coral... the pretty scarf really picks up on your pigalles and the rest of your outfit really lets the accessories shine... love it!  Such a picturesque background, too! 

*ikae* - Such a well put together outfit... and wow, you have amazing skin!!  The hardwick VPs look great with your outfit!

*misselizabeth* - Looking good... some fab shoes you have there!
*
Panda/G* - Girl, you look fabulous... I adore that china blue color and the nude patent Biancas make your legs go on for days!  You have the perfect petite lil figure... jealous! 

*LL *- Ohhhhh, are those decolzeps I spy?   You look awesome... I can't tell what color your tunic is, but I may have the same one haha. 
*
Watersnake *- You look so chic!!

*cguru* - Girl, why on earth are you hiding those legs for?!  Hmm, maybe it's cuz you'll get chased by every guy in a 10 mile radius haha... your legs go on for days!  You look fabulous!  I'm so glad you wore your Gres out, yay!
*
baby* - Again, what's with the legs that go on for days that do not and never will belong to me haha?   Seriously, how come I didn't get those?! :-p  You're killin' it in those shorts and Biancas for sure!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wore this the other night for my good friend's engagement dinner... wasn't a formal affair at all! 

DVF dress, gold/crystal cuff I found in a street fair (I love it!!!), Chanel pearl/gold bead long necklace doubled up, light beige medium caviar flap with gold h/w and my camel patent decolletes!


----------



## nillacobain

fieryfashionist said:


> I wore this the other night for my good friend's engagement dinner... wasn't a formal affair at all!
> 
> DVF dress, gold/crystal cuff I found in a street fair (I love it!!!), Chanel pearl/gold bead long necklace doubled up, light beige medium caviar flap with gold h/w and my camel patent decolletes!


 
You look amazing!!


----------



## AriCakes

My awesome bone Delcolzeps with just a tank top and jeans. It's the first time I get to wear them out!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow there are so many to comment! You all look wonderful  I'm loving the shorts and Louboutins look


----------



## icecreamom

*Clothing* and *baby* That's the best way to show off your legs... with a rocking pair of the hottest Louboutins ever!


----------



## icecreamom

*fiery* I already commented on your collection thread... But I'll say it again.... your outfit is p e r f e c t i o n!!!


----------



## cfellis522

vuittonamour said:


> here was a "trial outfit" to see how my new shoes work with my belt  excuse the wrinkled shirt, i need to iron it  oh, and they are tan cuoio yolandas  -- this style does not get enough attention. i love them.


 
Vuitton-You look great.  Even the ruffled shirt!  Who makes it?  Love the color!  Are those jeans?  Great looking outfit!  Cara


----------



## cfellis522

Fiery and Ari - You both look great!  

Ari - Congrats on a first outing!

Cara


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*fiery, ari*- you both look great!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *nilla*,* icecreamom* (girl, you are making me !!),* Cara* and *dezy*!


----------



## Aniski

Fiery and Ari you're both looking great!  I love your dress Fiery!  And of course, both of your shoes!


----------



## clothingguru

Thanks *fiery*!!!! Your so sweet hehe.  
I LOVE LOVE that dress your wearing!!! MAN i love DVF!!!! OMG ! you look SOoo classy! I love the classic look! And that chanel purse is gorg! And those nude Cl's!  3 times over. I bet you were the best dressed that night????!!!!!!  

And* icecream* mom... its them AMAZING louboutins that make them look good In the first place!! hehehe . ITA! Thank you for your comment


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Aniski*, thank you! 

*Ari*, super cute outfit... love the bone DecolZeps!! 

*cguru* - Of course, silly... I just call it like it is!   You're a hottie with a body haha.   Aww, thank you soo much!!   Me too haha... DVF makes some fabulous, easy to wear dresses... she's always at the top of my list!!   Hahaha, I think my friend looked more radiant (and her dress was beautiful), but girl, you are making me blush a ton... thank you so much!!!


----------



## clothingguru

^ im sure your just being considerate of your friend and that you probably SMOKED it! hehe. I need to get me some DVF! NOW!  Thanks cheeka!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fabulous pics everyone!!!! You all look stunning, from your shorts with tees, to your skirts, dresses, jeans etc!!* Sorry I am so behind..couldn't spread the love, meow! >_<


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cguru:* Holy crap!  Can I have your legs, please? 

*Baby:* The Nude Biancas look awesome on you!

*Fiery:* I WANT those Camel patent Decolletes!  I cannot find them anywhere in my size!  And of course, I love your DVF!  

*Ari:*  You look so cute!

*Sumn:* You look adorable in your Louis sneakers!


----------



## clothingguru

duke:  Holy crap you make me  hehe. Thank you lovely ! You can take them in exchange for blue or green eyes OR a pair of CL's?  hehe


----------



## lilmissb

*fiery* you look fabulous!

*Ari* great outfit!

*CG* you don't have any DVF yet? I feel another addiction coming on....


----------



## clothingguru

^^ haha i know right?!!! Ive tried them on before but never found on for me! I find ones i like all the time online but ive had bad experiences with online dress shopping! They never turn out the way i thought~ i must take the DVF plunge!


----------



## phiphi

*watersnake* - looking great! 
*CG* - nice!! love the greissimos on your 7 million km long legs!
*baby* - the biancas are gorgeous on you!
*fiery* what a perfect outfit! love every piece - the medium flap just compliments everything so nicely. 
*ari* - super cute outfit - & fun tank top!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ It's great how we enable each other here!!!  ush:


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *T*! You've been greatly missed!! 

Thank you *fiery*!  You look gorgeous, by the way! I'd love to live in your closet! You have the prettiest things!


----------



## phiphi

*T* - we need more gorgeous outfit pics from you please!!


----------



## compulsive

^ What *P* said


----------



## clothingguru

_*phiphi:*_ thank you cheeka!


----------



## AriCakes

Thank you *cfellis522*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *Aniski*, *Dukeprincess*, *lilmissb*, *Fiery*, and *Phiphi*.

*Fiery*- I do too! They're just so cute with jeans.

*Phiphi*- The top is from Lucky.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ladies, please note that you are not allowed to send/refer people to your blog to see more pix or whatever. 
This has been an issue in several threads lately.*


----------



## lilmissb

compulsive said:


> Thank you *T*! You've been greatly missed!!


 


phiphi said:


> *T* - we need more gorgeous outfit pics from you please!!


 
Awww!!!  Miss you guys too  Been super busy with work which should mean I have outfits but no, been wearing my non CL flats!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

i want to post outfit pics but i keep wanting to save all my new clothes for when i move! it is going to feel good to only bring the things out of my wardrobe that i really want/love and bring all the new stuff i got. lol according to my bank account it will look like a lot but i bet once i get it in my new closet it won't seem that way...hahaha.


----------



## cts900

*Fiery*: I am sure that I am older than you, but I still want to be you when I grow up .  
*Ari*: So cute!  There is nothing quite as classic to me as a decolzep!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

cts900 said:


> *Fiery*: I am sure that I am older than you, but I still want to be you when I grow up .
> *Ari*: So cute!  There is nothing quite as classic to me as a decolzep!



Agreed on both counts!!


----------



## nillacobain

cts900 said:


> *Ari*: So cute! There is nothing quite as classic to me as a decolzep!


----------



## Mittens34

fieryfashionist said:


> I wore this the other night for my good friend's engagement dinner... wasn't a formal affair at all!
> 
> DVF dress, gold/crystal cuff I found in a street fair (I love it!!!), Chanel pearl/gold bead long necklace doubled up, light beige medium caviar flap with gold h/w and my camel patent decolletes!



Fiery I love your DVF dress and Chanel bag. You have the most beautiful outfits.


----------



## Mittens34

ikaesmallz said:


> *C* - you know how much I adore the skirt and the whole pairing of everything in your outfit!
> 
> *vuitton* - perfect outfit with your new yolandas! I like that your top gives the look some color & of course, the color match of your belt and shoes.
> 
> *crazzee* - love how you mix colors into your wardrobe! I really want your green sweater.
> 
> *Phi* - what a lovely dress for work! Goes great with your nude simples. I love that you look so put together.
> 
> *Lorna* - those jeans are AMAZING! I love the scarf & coral pigalle match.
> 
> *naked* - love how you were able to dress down the multiglitter NPs! very cute casual outfit.
> 
> And here was me last night w/ my hardwick VPs. The drizzle didn't stop me.
> Motorcycle jacket from AX
> Grey racerback tank from Abercrombie
> Static wash Jeggings from Jbrand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of my shoes taken by my friend who adored them lol



ikaesmallz I love your Hardwick VPs!!! They look great on you.


----------



## Mittens34

crazzee_shopper said:


> After seeing everyone rock their nudes, I had to incorporate it in this weekend's attire.
> 
> BCBG dress with nude Jolies



Crazzee I love you BCBG dress with the Nude Jolies.


----------



## Mittens34

PANda_USC said:


> HL dress in China Blue, faux-leather jacket from Taiwan, nude patent biancas and hermes collier de chien bracelet in black gator with GHW



Panda I love your Nude Biancas with your HL.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you cts, thank you deznr, thanks fiery and you look gorgeous your dress is so sophisticated =) adorable aricakes, thanks icecream...shorts are pretty much my uniform for april-september =) thank you duke!, thank you phiphi


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*lilmissb, fiery* 

*fiery* - love every piece of your outfit!
*aricakes* - OMG i didn't know decolzeps came out in bone. love it!


----------



## yousofine

At work:
My first outfit pic (i think)


----------



## cts900

nillacobain said:


>


,* nilla*.

*yousofine*: What a lovely color in that shoe! I love it!


----------



## AriCakes

*cts900*- Thank you! They're such a good style. I really love them.

*louboutinlawyer*- Thank you!

*crazzee_shopper*- Thanks! It's a beautiful color, especially with the wood heel! I'll see if I can get some pictures up in the Show us your CLs thread.


----------



## Aniski

Pretty shoes, yousofine!


----------



## yousofine

cts900 said:


> *yousofine*: What a lovely color in that shoe! I love it!





Aniski said:


> Pretty shoes, yousofine!



Thank you. Did keep them because of the colour. The fit is narrow, but with stocking it's perfect.


----------



## Blueberry12

So many fantastic outfits!

This thread moves fast!

"Old" Hervé Léger ( by Hervé himself ) dress and Watersnake Altadamas:


----------



## Aniski

You look great blueberry!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Aniski said:


> You look great blueberry!!


 
Thank you.


----------



## clothingguru

*blueberry*: you look hot! Love the herve! anf the C:'s of coarse!
*yousofine:* you look great  Love the CL's!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*fiery* thank you so much for your compliments!  gorgeous outfit!! The beige chanel with the camel patent decolletes are a perfect match!

*ari* cute casual outfit but I want to see that decolzep!

*CG* aww thank you hardwick cousin!  I have been looking for a wash like that for the longest! 

*blueberry* you look amazing! Your dress and ADs are both TDF!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*fiery* thank you so much for your compliments!  gorgeous outfit!! The beige chanel with the camel patent decolletes are a perfect match!

*ari* cute casual outfit but I want to see that decolzep!

*CG* aww thank you hardwick cousin!  I have been looking for a wash like that for the longest! 

*blueberry* you look amazing! Your dress and ADs are both TDF!!!


----------



## woody

Okay girls I have to take my hat off to you :salute:. Its not easy getting these outfit shots! I'm always lurking but have wanted to contribute so here are my laminato scissor girls and silly photo adventures.

So here is the first - great, shoes...... but no head....






Okay now head but no shoes.....but I _really _wanted to get my new Fendi glasses in!






Alright, I'm going to get everything in one shot in this room, but looks 






So now into my dd's room - sorry for the technicolour background!






Sorry I've probably nearly taken up a whole page . I'm glad to finally contribute. I'm always dropping into a conversation here and there and I was starting to feel like a voyeur!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ love the outfit! I think you've inspired me to wear my SGs tomorrow!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*woody* - gorgeous and chic!


----------



## clothingguru

*woody* you look great!!!! Really put together nicely! I love it!


----------



## rdgldy

*woody*, very pretty!!


----------



## woody

Thanks *naked *and *crazee*!

*Naked *- I hope your SG's like your feet better then mine. Without insoles I have major heel slippage and I can only take teeny tiny steps :shame:. With insoles the toe box is so tight it leaves a deep inprint across my toes . But I still wear them . They seem to go with everything and I feel tall in them!


----------



## woody

Sorry I was so slow typing I missed *CG *and *rdgly*. Thanks for such a lovely welcome  I would like to join in more because personally I love the outfits thread the best  I always check it when I am on tpf!


----------



## YaYa3

*woody,* i like everything you're wearing AND i like your hair, too!  you look very chic!  great pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

woody said:


> Thanks *naked *and *crazee*!
> 
> *Naked *- I hope your SG's like your feet better then mine. Without insoles I have major heel slippage and I can only take teeny tiny steps :shame:. With insoles the toe box is so tight it leaves a deep inprint across my toes . But I still wear them . They seem to go with everything and I feel tall in them!


 
They are the exact same for me ... but I still wear them anyway too lol


----------



## cts900

Looking great *blue*, super hot.
*Woody*: GREAT look.  I would love to look like that in my jeans! Keep posting!


----------



## woody

cts900 said:


> Looking great *blue*, super hot.
> *Woody*: GREAT look. I would love to look like that in my jeans! Keep posting!


 
Thanks CTS! Of course I took 20 photos to get 1 slimmish shot  Its all in the angles......and what I wouldn't give for your multi-greissimos! :greengrin:



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They are the exact same for me ... but I still wear them anyway too lol


 
Oh I'm relieved they are the same for you!  I don't know why I keep buying CL because I am sure they are not made for my feet unless they are VP's.

*Yaya* - I keep trying to multi-quote you but it won't work? I don't know if it is because you are on the other page. I just wanted to say thanks for the comment on my hair. I was about to have it cut. Everyone likes my hair really short all over but I like my hair longer even if it doesn't suit me as well. ush:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*yousofine- *love the shoes

*blueberry- *love the HL dress with the ADs!

*woody- *you look fab!!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*woody* you look great! That outfit is trendy & really matches well with your SGs!


----------



## cts900

woody said:


> Thanks CTS! Of course I took 20 photos to get 1 slimmish shot  Its all in the angles......and what I wouldn't give for your multi-greissimos! :greengrin:



Thanks, love .  

P.S. No matter how I angle my body, I would NEVER look like that.  Flaunt it sister, you're smokin'!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Clothingguru , Ikaesmallz & Dezynrbaglaydee.


----------



## icecreamom

You look great *blueberry *!!
*Woody* Your shots are awesome! Great outfit and I like your Fendis!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very lovely outfit Woody!


----------



## Blueberry12

icecreamom said:


> You look great *blueberry *!!
> *Woody* Your shots are awesome! Great outfit and I like your Fendis!


 

Thanx!


----------



## Aniski

Woody, you look fabulous!


----------



## phiphi

*blueberry* you look fabulous in the HL!
great outfit *woody* - love the fendi shades too!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Woody*.... love the entire look! Slicked back bun with the Fendi's...FABULOUS!


----------



## carlinha

OMG i am SOOO FAR BEHIND!!! 

 ladies for all your sweet compliments!

*lornalou* - love coral!

*naked* - if casual is MC glitter, i wanna see you get DRESSED UP girl!  

*ikae* - the hardwicks are perfect with that outfit

*compulsive* - love that top, so sexy!

*crazzee* - love that dress!  perfect with the nude

*misselizabeth* - love the zebra!

*panda* - your HL is stunning as usual!

*LL* - are those decolletes??

*watersnake* - LOVE your tahitis!

*CG* - supersexy but casual outfit, perfect for the greissimos!

*baby* - can i have your legs please!!!!???

*fiery* - you are ladylike perfection as usual!

*aricakes* - very cute

*yousofine* - very eclectic!

*blueberry* - i love your HL!

*woody* - you are soooo chic!!!  love the whole outfit girl!!!  and you have an amazing figure!

here are outfit pics from the last 5 days since i last posted:
sweater by anthro, J brand jeans, cate trash #2






cardigan and cami by BR, J brand jeans, red python impero declic





top ?, skirt by french connection, ivory python jaws





top and skirt by anthro, MC glitter NP





top ?, skirt BR, rasta greissimo - the top is old and i found it in my drawers, it matches the rastas perfectly!


----------



## clothingguru

carla: thank you! SO jealous that you have a cate trash #1 & 2!!!!!! haha. Love your outfit pics! my fav is the one with your greissimo's!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carla- *you look lovely as always


----------



## crazzee_shopper

lovely as always carla!!!


----------



## woody

Thank you *desynrbaglaydee*,* ikaesmallz*, *bluberry*, *aniksi* and *carhlina!* 

*CTS* - Awww thanks! The truth is I've got jeans from size 0 to size 16 Australian  

Thanks *blueberry* and *bellashoes*. I was very naughty with those fendi glasses. My husband had $60 US as we were leaving the States last week and we were in SF airport so he said 'go buy yourself something'.....so I did  I think he was a bit cheesed off that I didn' t buy something for $6-0! 

*Carlinha* - its hard to chose and I thought I would say the greissimos but I love the jaws outfit too!   It seems like something is missing when you don't post your daily outfit for a few days!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the old Herve B*lueberry*

Welcome *woody!* You look fabulous. Love the Fendis too! Now you just have to have a Bal on your arm when posing 

*C* you always kill it!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Carla, I'm loving the ivory python Jaws outfit!


----------



## carlinha

*CG, dez, crazzee, woody, lilmissb, baggs*!

today's outfit is an anthro dress, it's not work-appropriate cuz of the spaghetti straps so i just throw a cardi over it and voila!  (with darling kaya as per usual)


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gorgeous as always *carla*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Tonight's outfit for work event.

BCBG dress and leggings
Peach VN


----------



## rdgldy

*carla,* lovely!!
*crazzee,* I love how your shoes pick up the color of the flowers in your dress!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carla, crazzee- *you both look lovely!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

i LOVE LOVE LOVE that outfit *C*! 

*crazzee* your VNs are so pretty!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

You look gorgeous as usual *C!* Love Kaya's expression!!!

*crazzee* love your outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

what I'm wearing:
Watersnake ADs
BCBG bandage skirt
random Black top
Alexis Bittar earrings.


----------



## lulabee

..


----------



## lulabee

Paige Black Label dress
My beloved leopard Pigalles


----------



## cts900

I need to catch up somethin' awful!!  I am going to come back tonight and compliment you ladies individually, but I just looked at all outfits posted since my last post in the thread and I am breathless.  You ladies are very inspiring!


----------



## Aniski

Carlinha- love all your outfits!!
Crazzee, Dezy, and Lula - You're rocking those heels!


----------



## clothingguru

*carla & crazzee*: you both look lovely !!! Great shoes and outfits!
*Dez*: you look amazing!! Love those shoes!!!!  What a nice hotel
*Lulabee*: You look great! love the pigalles on you! WOW!


----------



## peppamint

*Lula*--zomg HAWT!


----------



## cts900

Okay....kids are asleep and I can concentrate!

*car*: First of all, you just always look so darn cute, it kills me.  Second, naturally I cannot help but to especially LOVE the perfect top your found for your rastas.  Finally, the anthro dress that you put the cardi over is my favorite of the week. It is beautiful. 
*crazzee*: The shape of your BCBG dress is so unique and beautiful.  I am in .
*dez:* I think you and your mile-long legs look as fabulous as ever but your best accessory is the contagious smile!
*lula*: What a way to come back to us!  You look so, so super sexy!


----------



## lilmissb

Stylish as usual *dez!*

HAWT *lula!!!*


----------



## ilovecocohanel

A night out with DH


----------



## carlinha

*crazzee, rdgldy, dez, ikae, lilmissb, aniski, CG, cts900*!!!

*crazzee* - love the dress/tunic with those VNs

*dez* - you look amazing with those ADs

*ilovecoco* - very nice!

*lula* - smoking

this was yesterday's outfit... top ?, skirt ? (maybe anthro or free people), catenita trash #1


----------



## Aniski

Carlinha - you are becoming my fashion idol!!  I always love your skirt and top combos!  Would you please become my shopping guru? 
Ilovecoco - love your look!!  Wish I could pull that one off!


----------



## peppamint

*Carlinha*, that skirt makes your legs look......*sizzle sizzle hawt*  You go girl!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lula- *you look so great!

*ani- *thank you!

*CG- *Thank you hunny 

*cts- *thank you sweetie 

*lilmiss- *thank you so much!

*ilovecocohanel- *great outfit!!!

*carla- *thank you hun, love your skirt!!!


----------



## carlinha

*aniski*, *peppamint and dez*!  

*aniski* - that is so flattering, but seriously, my style has been the same for ages, feminine classic... i don't think i'm very trendy at all.  i think it's timeless and flattering, and you can't go wrong and it won't go out of style, KWIM?  i LIVE in dresses, and skirts and tops... dresses are super easy because you just throw them on and not have to worry about mixing and matching, and instantaneously you look put together!  as for my tops and skirts, i think you just need a couple of prints and colors, and you can mix and match them easily and obtain a new look instantly!


----------



## Aniski

*Carlinha*- That's what I like best about your clothing!!  They are lovely pieces that I can't see them go out of style!!  That's how I like to shop...think long term rather than short!  I just can't seem to find the right ones, I guess.  Will work on it...don't freak out if you see outfit pics of aniski looking rather like you...LOL!


----------



## carlinha

Aniski said:


> *Carlinha*- That's what I like best about your clothing!!  They are lovely pieces that I can't see them go out of style!!  That's how I like to shop...think long term rather than short!  I just can't seem to find the right ones, I guess.  Will work on it...don't freak out if you see outfit pics of aniski looking rather like you...LOL!



hahaha no i will be flattered   i love anthropologie... that is where i get a lot of my nicer pieces... and they are great quality and have lasted me years.... for trendier pieces, you can shop for them at discount places!  i think once you find something that works for you, stick with it!  for me, skirts and dresses flatter my body type the most also, because of my hourglass shape.


----------



## Aniski

^I will definitely work towards collecting some classic pieces!  And I hear they are opening an anthropologie store here...I don't know when exactly but I will shop there when they are open!  Your clothes do flatter you!


----------



## DamierAddict

zara dress, chanel bag & louboutin lady gres


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*rdgldy, dezynrbaglaydee, smallz, lilmissb, aniski, cts, carla* 

*dez* - HOT! so Sexy!!!

*lula* - such a gorgeous and classic outfit. love it!

*ilove* - perfect datenight outfit. which style are those CLs?

*carla* - love your skirt! 

*damier* - lovely!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

what i wore to brunch and window shopping with a lovely tpfer....

burberry bucket hat, BCBG top, BR shorts, Scarpe 123


----------



## nillacobain

^*Crazzee* you look amazing! I love your Scarpe 123!


----------



## cts900

*coco*: looks like a fabulous night out!
*car:* that skirt is the perfect shape on you. you look, as always, beautiful. 
*damier*: geez, woman. HAWT!
*crazzee*: you look so great, adorable. i love _everything_ about this outfit.


----------



## Aniski

Damier - looking great!!
Crazzee- You look so comfy and cute!


----------



## misselizabeth22

This is me out and about with some of my bff's (well they aren't pictured, lol)

I wore the Kardashian Romper with my Tigresse wedges. It was a bit more revealing than I thought, oops! 
Meet my bouncer friend Paul.


----------



## clothingguru

*carla *:lovely as always cheeka! im going to steal those catenita's 
*damier*: hot outfit! u look great
*crazzee!* love this look on you! sexy legs!
*misseliz:* you look great! love the shoes!


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

You ladies all look so lovely!


----------



## lilmissb

*ilovecocohanel* love your outfit!

*C* love your trashes! Great outfit.

*DamierAddict* love the LG!

*crazzee* what a great casual chic outfit!

You look great *Elizabeth!*

I haven't posted in a while so here are a couple of outfits from the last week or so. Haven't been wearing my CL's much as I'm going through a flats phase.

Review skirt, AI's





M Missoni silk dress, AI's


----------



## Souzie

Everyone looks great!!!

Hey Missy...I am loving your Missoni dress.  You look splendid!!


----------



## Aniski

MissB, I love the black outfit!!  And those AI's go well with them!


----------



## Blueberry12

Stunning outfits ladies!







Plum HL dress & VP´s.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *xsouzie*, *Aniski* & *Blueberry!!!* 

You look fabulous *Blueberry!*


----------



## elfgirl

Everyone looks fantastic!  I'm glad I'm not the only one with bathroom outfit pics.  I felt a bit weird doing it there! 

ABS top
Express high waist pencil skirt
Red Triclos
(and the ever fashionable office badge!)


----------



## cocochanel2009

The big birthday came and went - here's a cute photo of my hubby putting on my Very Prive Glitter Peep Toe pump.  He picked these shoes up as a surprise present!


----------



## lulabee

Ladies!!!

*Carlinha*, You look amazing as always! Love the Trash!

*crazee*, You look absolutely adorable! Hawt legs!!

*lilmiss*, Hot hot hot!!!!

*Blueberry*, You look gorgeous! I love the color of your HL!

*elf*, You look stunning! I love me a good pencil skirt!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you ladies, all of you look great!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Crap I can't keep up! Everyone looks so amazing & chic!


----------



## Aniski

Blueberry & Elf - You ladies look amazing!!
Coco - that is just too cute!


----------



## surlygirl

everyone looks amazing! you all inspire me to do better with wearing the stuff I have in my closet!

*lilmissb *- love that Missoni dress!
*cocochanel *- your dress is gorgeous! that color is fabulous!
*elf *- you are making me want to keep my Triclos! great outfit!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ilovecocochanel*, cute outfit! And is your blue jean birkin a 30cm? And may I ask how tall you are? I'm trying to figure out how my cyclamen 30cm will look on me when I receive it..I don't wanna dwarf the bag, LOL(but I'm not tall anyways)

*damier*, HOT MAMA!

*lilmissb*, love the dress with the leaf patterns on it!!

*crazzee*, great casual look! BAH, I wanted to wear shorts with my biancas Saturday and my dbf said NO because of the attention it would attract...:: cries:: Shorts with high heels don't make a girl look "easy" right?

*blueberry*, love the HL and CL combo!

*elf*, looking so chic dear!

*cocochanel*, this photo of you is sooo sweet..like prince charming putting the shoe on cinderella! Your DH is awesome! Happy belated hun!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks *nilla, cts, aniski, clothinguru, lilmissb, lula, panda*

*lilmissb* - love both outfits!

*blue* - i love it when you post!!! your figure is TDF! Drooling over the HL dress.

*elf* - such a chic work outfit!

*coco* - what a sweet hubby!!!

*panda* - of course not!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*elf:* loving the bathroom pic! you look great in your red triclos!
*Lilmissb:*Love those iowa's!!!!! You look great! 
*blueberry:* love the shoes and HL dress! Looking good cheeka!

*cocochanel2009:* OMG you look so good! And thats so cute he was putting them on your feet for you! *WHERE is your dress from?*  i LOVE IT!!!!!!????


----------



## Pursepushin

Hi All - you guys look amazing in all your outfits!  Here I am in Oregon over last weekend, getting ready to go to dinner. I was laughing at something my husband was saying while taking the photos.








Anthropologie cardigan & top
Chanel Champagne gold jumbo flap
CL Labyrinth in Gold


----------



## flowergirly

cocochanel2009 said:


> The big birthday came and went - here's a cute photo of my hubby putting on my Very Prive Glitter Peep Toe pump.  He picked these shoes up as a surprise present!


That look on your face is priceless!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Lulabee , Aniski , Clothingguru , PANda_USC , Crazzee_shopper ,Lilmissb!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

cocochanel2009 said:


> The big birthday came and went - here's a cute photo of my hubby putting on my Very Prive Glitter Peep Toe pump. He picked these shoes up as a surprise present!


 

Great shoes and great hubby!


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> what i wore to brunch and window shopping with a lovely tpfer....
> 
> burberry bucket hat, BCBG top, BR shorts, Scarpe 123


 

Very lovely outfit!

The hat is so cute.

And the CL`s of course.


----------



## PANda_USC

*pursepushin*, you look so lovely with your chanel flap and cls!!! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Panda, you are too kind!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *elf!* You look great, love the triclos.

Great photo *cocochanel!*

Thanks *lula*, *surly*, *Panda*, *crazzee* & *CG!!*

*Purse* you look fabulous! I love your leggings and Chanel! And the shoes ofcourse!!


----------



## Aniski

Purse, you do look great!


----------



## icecreamom

*ilovecoco* You look super cute and tiny with that outfit, I love your Biancas

*carlinha* that skirt looks shorter that usual, hot cute girl hot....


----------



## cts900

*Misse*: Great color in that romper.
*lilmissb*: I adore both looks so much.
*blueberry*: You sure know how to rock a dress and heels.  Damn!
*elf*: You look great, as you always do.  You have incredible posture...are you a trained dancer?
*coco*: I love the shoes and the shot, but I especially love the gorgeous dress and sentiment from your DH.
*purse*: So nice to see you so happy.  A smile is the best accessory in the world!


----------



## icecreamom

*Damier* Your zara dress is super cute, I love it, perfect combination!!

*crazze* Your outfit looks so relaxed and sexy and the same time, hope u had a great time!!!

*misseliz* that's one hot outfit, you look super!!

*lilmiss* I LOVE both of ur outfits... the Missoni dress is TDF, I wish I worked with stylish people  I decided to stop dressing up for work cuz I always looked like a stranger 

*blueberry* Wow girl! what an amazing figure, you look perfect!

*elfgirl* I love your triclos, I'm so mad at myself for letting them go last week t NMLC


----------



## icecreamom

*cocochanel* I love your hair, and that felt like the perfect cinderella moment, you have to LOooooVe your hobby!!


----------



## icecreamom

*purse* You have a great smile, and you look very stylish!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

icecreamom said:


> *purse* You have a great smile, and you look very stylish!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Purse:* u look so happy! Love it! Love the Cl's and you chanel  ! Your looking very good lady!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*purse* you look fab!! And your smile is beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *cts* & *icecream!* 

You shouldn't give up dressing up at work just cos your co-workers are slobs!  It'll just make you more professional looking than them and may get you more business  

Here's my latest outfit. DVF Julian mini in ruby spotted cat with my trusty nude clichys!


----------



## clothingguru

*LMB*: You look phenomenal! Love the dress! Love the Cl's! Love everything! You look great!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls you all look so great!!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*blue & Icecreamom*

*purse* - you look so joyous! smashing outfit!

*lilmissb* - lovely as always!


----------



## compulsive

*T*! You look beautiful, just like you always do!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *CG*, *dez*, *crazzee* & *V!!!*


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> *Misse*: Great color in that romper.
> *lilmissb*: I adore both looks so much.
> *blueberry*: You sure know how to rock a dress and heels. Damn!
> *elf*: You look great, as you always do. You have incredible posture...are you a trained dancer?
> *coco*: I love the shoes and the shot, but I especially love the gorgeous dress and sentiment from your DH.
> *purse*: So nice to see you so happy. A smile is the best accessory in the world!


 
Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

icecreamom said:


> *Damier* Your zara dress is super cute, I love it, perfect combination!!
> 
> *crazze* Your outfit looks so relaxed and sexy and the same time, hope u had a great time!!!
> 
> *misseliz* that's one hot outfit, you look super!!
> 
> *lilmiss* I LOVE both of ur outfits... the Missoni dress is TDF, I wish I worked with stylish people  I decided to stop dressing up for work cuz I always looked like a stranger
> 
> *blueberry* Wow girl! what an amazing figure, you look perfect!
> 
> *elfgirl* I love your triclos, I'm so mad at myself for letting them go last week t NMLC


 


Thanx a lot!


----------



## Blueberry12

*Lilmissb *, you look fantastic!


----------



## elfgirl

*lula*, *aniski*, *surly*, *PANda*, *crazzee*, *CG*, *lilmissb*, *cts*, & *icecreamom*!

*coco *-- Awwww! What a fantastic hubby!  You look beautiful! 

*purse *-- You look fabulous!  LOVE the Chanel!

*cts *-- I danced for 7 years (but my posture probably has more to do with my grandmother's disapproving looks a la Lauren Bacall ).  

*lilmissb *-- That dress looks amazing on you!  I wish I could wear such bold prints as well!


----------



## cocochanel2009

clothingguru said:


> *elf:* loving the bathroom pic! you look great in your red triclos!
> *Lilmissb:*Love those iowa's!!!!! You look great!
> *blueberry:* love the shoes and HL dress! Looking good cheeka!
> 
> *cocochanel2009:* OMG you look so good! And thats so cute he was putting them on your feet for you! *WHERE is your dress from?*  i LOVE IT!!!!!!????



Thanks!  The dress is from BCBG!  I was debating on wearing pink or red for the party but my hubby said red would look better and match the shoes - lol.  He's such a closet fashionista!!


----------



## cocochanel2009

icecreamom said:


> *cocochanel* I love your hair, and that felt like the perfect cinderella moment, you have to LOooooVe your hobby!!




Thanks!!!  Yes, I do love my hubby!  He threw a big bash with about 40 of our friends at a local club/lounge complete with VIP service.  My favorite fairytale has always been Cinderella so this was the perfect photo!!!


----------



## cts900

elfgirl said:


> *cts *-- I danced for 7 years (but my posture probably has more to do with my grandmother's disapproving looks a la Lauren Bacall ).


 
^^Hahaha. I knew it !
*Lilmissb*: I am in love with that print! And those clichys.....


----------



## Aniski

Lilmissb - always look great!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilmiss*, love the dress!!


----------



## icecreamom

*lil* I love the dress...  May sounds look a good month to start my DVF addiction....


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> *lil* I love the dress... May sounds look a good month to start my DVF addiction....


 
Yes, come join the darkside! :ninja:

You look amazing per usual *T.*

*Coco:* You look like an old Hollywood movie star!  So sweet of DH!

*Pursepushin:  *Love your outfit!  So chic!

*Elf:  *You look gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you very much *Blueberry*, *elf*, *cts*, *Aniski*, *Panda*, *icecream* & *Duke!* 

Yes *icecream* definitely come over to the dark side!!! You won't regret it at all! I feel very professional and polished in my DVF/CL combos and I always get complimented on my dresses.

I've been in love with this print forever! It's so vivid that it's only a Friday dress for work but it's an anytime kinda dress for going out!!!


----------



## clothingguru

cocochanel2009 said:


> Thanks!  The dress is from BCBG!  I was debating on wearing pink or red for the party but my hubby said red would look better and match the shoes - lol.  He's such a closet fashionista!!



I was going to say BCBG!!!! Thats too funny! No wonder i love it so much! Half of my clothing is from there!  Thanks! Was it a recent purchase? Its weird i have never seen it before? Im in there almost once a week!


----------



## BellaShoes

Such a great photo *coco*, thank you for sharing!

*Lilmiss*... I love DVF! You look fabulous as always...


----------



## LornaLou

Cocochanel - I love your dress! It's gorgeous! That's so sweet of your husband 

Carlinha - I'm loving your bright and pretty skirts!

It's so hard to remember everyones names but you all look wonderful!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Bella!* I must say I am now obsessed with DVF which is kinda bad news for my wallet since it's another addiction....c'est la vie, right?


----------



## LornaLou

lilmissb you avatar is adorable!!!!


----------



## carlinha

*damier* - sexy!

*crazzee* - i love your casual but sexy outfit!

*misselizabeth* - love that pop of color!

*lilmissb* - i don't know which outfit i love best, they all look fantastic on you!  but i am definitely a fan of DVF wrap dresses!

*blueberry* - love your HL, shoes and your body 

*elfgirl* - love your outfit

*cocochanel* - what a great pic, an awesome DH, and i love your dress too 

*pursepushin* - you look so happy and amazing in your pics.  and of course i  anthro


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thanks Carla!

I got the Neon Yellow one too! LOL


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lula*, glad to see your still working those Pigalles. Stunning as ever!

*Carla*, you always look so perfectly dressed! I love all your cute skirts & dresses

*Damier*, perfect!

*Crazeeeeeeee*, you are super cute! And your rocking those Scarpes. 

*T*, you look gorgeous in that leopard DVF dress. And i'm needing some Altas .. its official! When do you not look gorgeous 
*
Blueberry*, goregous outfit. Another lady with a gorgeous figure! 

*Elf*, i'm not a fan of Triclos really but you make them look good. Lovely outfit. 

*Coco*, what a lovely hubby! Cute pic 

*Purse*, great outfit!! Love the Chanel


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Lorna*, *Carlinha*, *savvs!!!*

You would rock the DVF wrap *C!!!*

Yes you do *savvs* but I thought you had found some? Obviously not. You're too kind


----------



## elfgirl

cts900 said:


> ^^Hahaha. I knew it !


----------



## ikaesmallz

*lilmissb* your nude clichys are !!! You look great!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks *carla & savvy*!!!


----------



## clothingguru

This is my outfit for today...going *SHOPPING!!* 
top: le chateau
capri's: marciano
shoes: Camel no barre


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Such a great figure *clothinguru*!!!


----------



## cts900

Dang girl, you look super cute and sexy *CG*!


----------



## Aniski

CG you look hot!!


----------



## clothingguru

*crazzee*: thank you so much your so sweet! That made my day  
*Cts*: Oh; my gorgeousssss momma....Thank you! :kiss: Thats what i love about summer....COLORFUL things!!!! And being able to show some leg!  hehe
*Aniksi:*  THANK YOU cheeka!!! xxx


----------



## ikaesmallz

Gorgeous *CG*!!!


----------



## icecreamom

You look super chic* Clothing*!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Great figure and outfit, *clothingguru*.


----------



## elfgirl

*CG*, you look so comfy and chic!  I love the color on that top!

At the request of the lovely *cts* , here's today's outfit.  Unfortunately, it's only been seen as far as the tire place because I have to get new tires today and it's taking forever. 

Joie kimono sweater
Express dress slacks 
B/W Damas Greissimos






(Apologies for the dirty mirror!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dayum *CG* your body is amazing!  Looking good! 

*elf:* I  your outfit!  Perfect with the Greissimos!


----------



## clothingguru

*icecreammom, kittens, elf, & ikaesmallz*: Thank you girls all so much!  It was a bright pop of color to a bright sunny day! 

*Elf*: i love the greissimo's with that outfit! You look great! Sophisticated momma!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Lovely outfit Elf!


----------



## Aniski

Elf - I love your outfit!  Makes your greissimos the focal point! They are purty!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *Duke*, *CG*, *misse *and *Aniski*!


----------



## cts900

elfgirl said:


> At the request of the lovely *cts* , here's today's outfit. Unfortunately, it's only been seen as far as the tire place because I have to get new tires today and it's taking forever.
> 
> Joie kimono sweater
> Express dress slacks
> B/W Damas Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the dirty mirror!)


 
Yay! Thank you *elf *. You always look so effortlessly chic and put together. And the b/w greissimos ....I think I need _them_, too. I have been stalking *naked* and *CG*'s pairs....and now I have this to drool over!


----------



## NANI1972

*Clothing*-Love the shopping outfit, you sexy little thing.

*Elf*-You are super adorable!


----------



## AriCakes

*Elfigirl* - I want clothes like yours.


----------



## cts900

Yesterday in my Bone HPs . No designers of note, just an Express skirt that I have had for a zillion years, Mossimo (Target) blouse and Elle (Kohls) sweater.  My shoes are the only thing I have a fashion budget for .


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *ikaesmallz!*

Great shopping outfit *CG!*

*elf* LOVE that outfit you stylish woman!!! And I have the same glass doors on my bookcase so great taste all round!  

Love it *cts!*


----------



## Aniski

I really like your top *cts*!  And the shoes match it so well!


----------



## phiphi

*T* love love love! you look stunning!
*cg* looking great!
i seriously love your sense of style *elf* - you are so chic!
pretty outfit *cts*!


----------



## clothingguru

*nani, LMB, & phipi*: thank you so much ladies!  !!!! xx

*Cts: *you look sensational my dear! Love those shoes!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *lilmissb, aniski, phi*, and sweet *CG*.  You ladies are very kind .  
*CG*: Thanks, hun.  They were my UHG for a _long_ time.  Thank goodness for tPF and the bay !


----------



## ikaesmallz

*elf* you look amazing. So chic. And your b/w greissimos 

*cts* it's all good if there are no designers to note, your outfit still looks great with your shoes!!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *cts*, *lilmissb *(IKEA FTW!), *Nan*, *phi*, & *ikaesmallz*! 

*cts *-- Designers may make the clothes, but the woman makes the outfit and you look fantastic!  I love the pattern on that top.  (And I'm very jealous of your bone colored CLs! I'll find some someday! (And you should seriously consider the B/W Greissimos--they're so ))

*aricakes *-- You can have clothes like mine...as long as you don't acquire them from my closet!


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *smallz* and *elf*.  I never post here because I feel silly.  But you ladies gave my confidence a great shot in the arm.  I will sleep with sweeter dreams in my head now .


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Elf* - L-O-V-E your sweater!!!! Gorgeously put together!!!

*cts[/B - I think I need some HPs in my life...lovely!*


----------



## Blueberry12

carlinha said:


> *damier* - sexy!
> 
> *crazzee* - i love your casual but sexy outfit!
> 
> *misselizabeth* - love that pop of color!
> 
> *lilmissb* - i don't know which outfit i love best, they all look fantastic on you! but i am definitely a fan of DVF wrap dresses!
> 
> *blueberry* - love your HL, shoes and your body
> 
> *elfgirl* - love your outfit
> 
> *cocochanel* - what a great pic, an awesome DH, and i love your dress too
> 
> *pursepushin* - you look so happy and amazing in your pics. and of course i  anthro


 

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

savvysgirl said:


> *Lula*, glad to see your still working those Pigalles. Stunning as ever!
> 
> *Carla*, you always look so perfectly dressed! I love all your cute skirts & dresses
> 
> *Damier*, perfect!
> 
> *Crazeeeeeeee*, you are super cute! And your rocking those Scarpes.
> 
> *T*, you look gorgeous in that leopard DVF dress. And i'm needing some Altas .. its official! When do you not look gorgeous
> 
> *Blueberry*, goregous outfit. Another lady with a gorgeous figure!
> 
> *Elf*, i'm not a fan of Triclos really but you make them look good. Lovely outfit.
> 
> *Coco*, what a lovely hubby! Cute pic
> 
> *Purse*, great outfit!! Love the Chanel


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

clothingguru said:


> This is my outfit for today...going *SHOPPING!!*
> top: le chateau
> capri's: marciano
> shoes: Camel no barre


 

Wow!


You look great!


----------



## Blueberry12

elfgirl said:


> *CG*, you look so comfy and chic! I love the color on that top!
> 
> At the request of the lovely *cts* , here's today's outfit. Unfortunately, it's only been seen as far as the tire place because I have to get new tires today and it's taking forever.
> 
> Joie kimono sweater
> Express dress slacks
> B/W Damas Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the dirty mirror!)


 

Lovely outfit!



I like the CL`s!


----------



## Blueberry12

Cute outfit* Cts900 *!


----------



## Blueberry12

Same HL dress but this time with Watersnake Altadamas.

I think the Altadamas go better with the dress than the VP´s.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *phi!* 

*Blueberry* I agree, that outfit looks stunning!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *phi!*
> 
> *Blueberry* I agree, that outfit looks stunning!


 


Thank you.


----------



## LornaLou

You ladies look stunning


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*blue* - both pairs went well with the HL dress...never can go wrong with CLs and HL.


----------



## clothingguru

*Blueberry*: thank you so much cheeka!
Love your HL dress with the AD's! u look amazing!


----------



## Chins4

elfgirl said:


> Joie kimono sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the dirty mirror!)


 
 the sweater! So perfect for everyday!


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow - you're too hot to leave the house. You need bodyguards, girlfriend!




Blueberry12 said:


> Same HL dress but this time with Watersnake Altadamas.
> 
> I think the Altadamas go better with the dress than the VP´s.


----------



## Pursepushin

Woof whistle here!! Smok'en!




clothingguru said:


> This is my outfit for today...going *SHOPPING!!*
> top: le chateau
> capri's: marciano
> shoes: Camel no barre


----------



## Pursepushin

All automotive issues are to be conducted by the DH or DBF. Otherwise, the outfit looks great!




elfgirl said:


> *CG*, you look so comfy and chic! I love the color on that top!
> 
> At the request of the lovely *cts* , here's today's outfit. Unfortunately, it's only been seen as far as the tire place because I have to get new tires today and it's taking forever.
> 
> Joie kimono sweater
> Express dress slacks
> B/W Damas Greissimos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for the dirty mirror!)


----------



## crazzee_shopper

My outfit for tonight's dinner with the girls...

BCBG sheath LBD
BR lady's coat
CL Decollete
..I also added a modeling pic of my HG the Lady Page. It's now on it's way back to the seller due to vamp bites.


----------



## Pursepushin

Very cute! Wish people would show their lovely faces in these shots.




crazzee_shopper said:


> My outfit for tonight's dinner with the girls...
> 
> BCBG sheath LBD
> BR lady's coat
> CL Decollete
> ..I also added a modeling pic of my HG the Lady Page. It's now on it's way back to the seller due to vamp bites.


----------



## ericanjensen

I wear my CL's for every day outfits because if I waited for a special occasion they'd never get worn lol!


----------



## Pursepushin

How CUTE! You look adorable. Love the entire outfit!!




ericanjensen said:


> I wear my CL's for every day outfits because if I waited for a special occasion they'd never get worn lol!


----------



## mal

Wow! You ladies are *KILLIN IT!! *


----------



## Aniski

Blueberry - Wow!!  That dress is made for you!
Crazzee - Looking good as usual!  Those LPs look great too!  Too bad about the vampire bites 
Erica - I love your outfit!!  It looks great!  The samira look great in this outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> *blue* - both pairs went well with the HL dress...never can go wrong with CLs and HL.


----------



## Blueberry12

Aniski said:


> *Blueberry - Wow!! That dress is made for you!*
> Crazzee - Looking good as usual! Those LPs look great too! Too bad about the vampire bites
> Erica - I love your outfit!! It looks great! The samira look great in this outfit!


 


Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

clothingguru said:


> *Blueberry*: thank you so much cheeka!
> Love your HL dress with the AD's! u look amazing!


 


Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

Pursepushin said:


> Wow - you're too hot to leave the house. You need bodyguards, girlfriend!


 



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> My outfit for tonight's dinner with the girls...
> 
> BCBG sheath LBD
> BR lady's coat
> CL Decollete
> ..I also added a modeling pic of my HG the Lady Page. It's now on it's way back to the seller due to vamp bites.


 


Stunning outfit!

You look fantastic!  

So sorry about about the vampire bites on your HG.


----------



## Blueberry12

Very cute outfit *Ericanjensen* !


----------



## clothingguru

*Purse*: thank you so much cheeka! you make me  !!!! 
*Crazzee*: SMOKIN WOMAN!!!! Wow you look hot in that outfit!  Great outfit!
*Erica:* You look amazing! So skinny! Love the cl's and the outfit! Matches so well!


----------



## Kamilla850

erica - your outfit looks great.  The yellow samira brode works so well against all black.  But please share how you get your hair so gorgeous.


----------



## cts900

crazzee_shopper said:


> *Elf*
> 
> *cts[/B - I think I need some HPs in my life...lovely!*


*

I think you are right ! So sorry about the LP...how was the fit after all?  You look amazing in them! I loved the outfit.  



Blueberry12 said:



			Cute outfit Cts900 !
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, love.  And you in that HL!?!?  HAWT!! 

Erica: What a lovely outfit with a perfect shoe pairing!*


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks girls. 

Kamilla, I don't do anything special with my hair. It just holds curl really well.  thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

*crazzee* your outfit is gorgeous!

*erica* I love the pops of yellow!


----------



## vuittonamour

wow all you ladies look great! i have been saving a lot of my new clothes for when i move, so hopefully i'll be posting in here soon. bf needs a full length mirror though!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*purse, aniski, blue, CG, cts*

*purse* - it's just a way to keep anonymity online. I've had stalker issues in the past. Not a fun thing to have to deal with.

*aniski, blue* - I contemplated keeping the LPs since it was a HG, but out of principle, I didn't think it was right that the seller didn't disclose the flaws. It's ok bc a few hours later, a lovely tpfer found another pair of LPs for me!

*CTS* - TTS was perfect. It was a little loose at the heel but the tightness in the toebox didn't bother me too much. It definitely took some getting use to, since my first reaction was WOWSERS!! THIS HURTS!!!! But I guess satin stretches well since pain subsided and I actually started enjoying them on my feet. Hopefully gray flannel stretches as well but that's what I just got. 

*erica* - lovely outfit!


----------



## cts900

^^I am so glad the fit worked and that you got the flannel.  LOVE!  Can't wait to see all of the adorable outfits you put together with them .


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lovely outfits ladies!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> *Thanks, love. And you in that HL!?!? HAWT!! *


----------



## icecreamom

*crazee* Too bad about the vamp bites, they look stunning on you! Are you sure you want to let them go? I would try to fix them ... + I love the color combination of black and red.. always one of my favs!!

*erican* you look super cute, you have a great figure and your outfit is terrific!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Does this count as an outfit?  I went naked under there.  Just kidding.


----------



## Aniski

^^It does!!  And your shoes match perfectly!  Congratulations *June*!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*crazzee* what a lovely outfit! The lady page would've looked awesome with the outfit but the decolletes are always a classic choice!

*erica* your outfit is fabulous! So chic & trendy. Not an easy shoe to dress casually IMO and you did fantastic!

*june* congrats! those shoes went perfectly with your graduation gown!

This was me last night @ a friend's wedding. Devirginizing my engin spikes!


----------



## Aniski

Looking good *ikae*!!  The engins are growing on me!


----------



## cts900

Congrats *June*! Great shoe choice for such a special occasion. 
You look fabulous *smallz*....sexy and classic.  Not an easy combo to achieve.  Lovely!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!

Some people have asked me what's all the regalia for. The white cord and tassel are for graduating with highest honors (suma cum laude) and the orange and blue stuff is for the honor society (Phi Theta Kappa).


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*lilmissb, icecreamom, smallz*

*cts* - I'm already putting outfits together in my head!!!! 

*june* - congrats! 

*smallz* - you have definitely changed my mind about the engines! gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

ikaesmallz said:


> This was me last night @ a friend's wedding. Devirginizing my engin spikes!



*ikaesmallz*, ahhh, the engins look faaaaaaaabulous on you!!!!


----------



## 5elle

JuneHawk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Some people have asked me what's all the regalia for. The white cord and tassel are for graduating with highest honors (suma cum laude) and the orange and blue stuff is for the honor society (Phi Theta Kappa).



Congratulations! And you look so chic to boot!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats June, you look lovely!

Smallz.... you look fab!


----------



## elfgirl

crazzee_shopper said:


> *Elf* - L-O-V-E your sweater!!!!  Gorgeously put together!!!
> 
> *cts* - I think I need some HPs in my life...lovely!


 
   Thank you!  It was an impulse buy, but I'm so glad I got it!



Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the CL`s!


 
  B/W Greissimos.    Thank you!



Chins4 said:


> the sweater! So  perfect for everyday!


 It's sooooo comfortable!  Thank you!



Pursepushin said:


> All automotive issues are to be conducted by  the DH or DBF. Otherwise, the outfit looks great!



Thank you!  Alas, DH thinks I need to be able to "do these things  myself".


----------



## elfgirl

*Blueberry *-- I swear, you are deadly in those HL dresses! 

*Crazzee *-- Love the dinner outfit! I really like the line of that BR coat. 

*erica *-- Lovely outfit! I really like the pop of color with the shoes and belt!

*June *-- CONGRATS! You look fantastic and that is some collections of honors around your neck.  Very impressive!

*ikae *-- Great outfit and I really like that colorway on the Engins. You look fantastic!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*aniski, cts, crazzee, bella, jeshika* (are we shoe twins yet?!?)*& elf*!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

this is the outfit that never happened...ended up returning this dress to offset other costs for recent trip to LA- it pained me to return it


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Miss Boxe Graffiti with Calvin Klein dress


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Grey Biancas, LV Alma in grey vernis, dress from H&M, shrug- not sure!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

just another monday at work...dress: Haven (from Bluefly) and RonRon 85s


----------



## cts900

^^You are fabulous, *Nerdy*!  I love, love, love your graffiti Miss Boxes.....


----------



## misselizabeth22

The MB's nerdy, I DIE!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Fantastic outfits *Nerdy*!


----------



## Blueberry12

elfgirl said:


> *Blueberry *-- I swear, you are deadly in those HL dresses!


 

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

*June* Congrats!!!

*smallz * Very pretty outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> *this is the outfit that never happened*...ended up returning this dress to offset other costs for recent trip to LA- it pained me to return it


 


What a pity!


It´s a stunning dress!

You´d buy it again later...


----------



## icecreamom

Great outfits* Nerdy*, you look amazing!


----------



## kuromi-chan

ahh *June*, i love it!!  congrats!

*ikaes*, cute dress!  love the engins  

*nerdy*, aww, sorry you had to return the dress...it sure looks fab on you!  but i'm thinking your trip to LA, meeting Msr. CL, having dinner with him!!   , more than makes up for it!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*nerdy*, oh more outfit pics!  lookin' good girl!    i especially like the graffiti MB outfit!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you Kuromi, icecreammom, and blueberry- youre right hehe you know i'll be hunting this one down on 'bay sooner or later!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Love your style, Nerdy! And you've convinced me to put down this piece of cake I've got LOL. Great figure!!


----------



## Pursepushin

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Miss Boxe Graffiti with Calvin Klein dress


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Love every outfit *nerdy*


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you!!! xox


----------



## rdgldy

*june,* big congratulations!!
*nerdy,* lots of lovely looks!


----------



## SassySarah

^^ Sorry Nerdy!  I love the dress though.  May I ask who makes it?


----------



## iimewii

*NerdyBirdy1982*- love all your outfits, especially the grey bianca's and Miss Boxe!!


----------



## Aniski

*Nerdy* - you look amazing!  Love the graffiti MB combo best!!


----------



## clothingguru

Nerdy you look great!


----------



## jeshika

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Miss Boxe Graffiti with Calvin Klein dress



 i love this look *nerdy*!!!!


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

All you ladies look so outstanding!!!! You all put yourselves together so beautifully! I love seeing the outfits with Cl's! Great thread!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Per the request of the lovely *Sobe *here are a few outfit pics from last night, wearing my watersnake ADs

















close up of my new YSL Arty ring


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^lovely and chic!!!


----------



## Aniski

Looking good *Dezy*!


----------



## sara999

dezy i want that RING! hot!!


nerdy are you sure you can't somehow transform those graffiti's into a 36.5?


june you are such a smarty! i'm so proud of you, i know liev is lucky to have such a dedicated mummy


----------



## SassySarah

My first post in this thread.  Today wearing a Michael Kors top, capris from The Limited and my Mater Claude 85's first time breaking them in!


----------



## surlygirl

*nerdy *- great dresses! I hope you can find the dress you returned again in the future ... it looks amazing on you!

*dez *- that outfit is gorgeous! I love black/white for summer and the YSL ring is the perfect accessory! I love it.

cute outfit, *SassySarah*! hope your mater claudes have a great first outing!


----------



## Aniski

Cute outfit Sassysarah!


----------



## babysweetums

nerdy your a hot *****! lol love that calvin klein dress that really looks great on you!! 
deznr you look great,  white the jeans!
sassy, lovely! congrats on the mater claudes!


----------



## sobe2009

Dear *Dezy* Louboutin   Thank very much for posting your outfit pic. Looking beautiful as always, Hot stuff!! Love black and white combo, looks so elegant. Ok!!! and how about that YSL ring is spectacular. Always love all your outfit pics
*Nerdy,*  you look great, perfect outfit.
*Sassy*, those  mater Claudes look great on u


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crazzee- *thank you!!!

*ani- *so sweet thank you

*sara- *thank you so much! I originally thought it was too big, but I love it regardless

*sassy- *I love your top!

*surly- *thank you so much, I love black and white too as you can tell

*baby- *thank you, white jeans just make me think of warm weather!

*sobe- *thank you my dear. You are always so sweet. The pics were taken at the end of our long night so I look a little tired lol. I hope your little princess is feeling better


----------



## Louboufan

Nerdy, that gray/black dress is BADDDDD!


----------



## cts900

*dez*: you are just so easy to look at! stunning .
*sassy*: i just posted my first outfit pic recently also.  congrats!  lookin' good, sister!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nerdy, dezynr, sassy*, you ladies look ravishing in your black & white ensembles!!


----------



## cfellis522

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> this is the outfit that never happened...ended up returning this dress to offset other costs for recent trip to LA- it pained me to return it


 
NerdyBirdy - You look outstanding!  Love the dress too!  Sorry you let it go.  Maybe someday, you will get it back again!  Cara


----------



## cfellis522

legaldiva said:


> Awwww ... I have a fellow tPF-er, cara, to thank for them!!!


Legal - You look great in them!  You rock them like no other!  You will have to come down to the Dallas CL Boutique opening and peruse with me!  Cara


----------



## clothingguru

*Sassy* and *dez *you guys look great!  Love your CL's


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness, there are so many outfits! They all look amazing! Nerdy I love your stripy dress, you look amazing in all of your outfits, Erica I think you look HOT! I'm loving your outfit, you always look great! I can't say all of the names but I'm loving the red coat and the floral dresses. 

*Ladies of TPF are always so well dressed! *


----------



## ikaesmallz

*nerdy* great outfits! 

*dez* you look amazing & chic as always! such a simple but perfect outfit. I love that!!

*sassy* cute outfit w/ the master claudes! I hope the breaking in wasn't too painful?your tub is amazing too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts- *thank you sweety!

*panda- *thank you so much!

*cg- *thanks hun!

*lorna- *thanks!

*ikaesmallz- *thank you!


----------



## cfellis522

guccigal07 said:


> my new hot boots thanks from a great member for the help


 
*Gucci* - Love the boots!  They look great!  Cara


----------



## crazzee_shopper

my outfit for last night's dinner.

BR dress with O My Slings


----------



## Blueberry12

Stunning outfits ladies!



Madonna for H & M dress & Blue Glittart Ron Ron´s:


----------



## surlygirl

love the both of your dresses *crazzee *& *blueberry*!


----------



## sobe2009

Crazee and Blueberry: U guys look amazing!!!


----------



## elfgirl

*Nerdy*, *crazee *and *blueberry *you all look fantastic!


----------



## kuromi-chan

you look great *Blueberry*!  cute dress!


----------



## Aniski

*Crazzee & Blueberry *- you ladies look so cute!!  Love both your dresses!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Blueberry* and *crazzee* you guys look so cute in those dresses! I love summer time!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Miss Boxe Graffiti with Calvin Klein dress


 
love this outfit!!  and if you ever decide that those MBs need a new home.....or a vacation.... you know where to find me!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*blueberry* - i love that dress...is it lace print?  you look fab!


----------



## amazigrace

*crazee and blueberry,* you both look so stunning!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

thank you *surly, sobe, elf, aniski, CG, grace* 

*blue* - gorgeous dress!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Today's work outfit...

BR tank and skirt
Decolstrass


----------



## cts900

*crazzee*: you look lovely in both looks.  so perfect for the season.
*blue*: that dress is fabulous.  i love it!


----------



## Aniski

*crazzee* - cute skirt!!  You do put on some awesome outfits lady!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crazzee, blueberry- *you both look great!


----------



## PANda_USC

*blueberry*, love the colors of your dress! They go so well with your cls, ^_^


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely outfit Nerdy!


----------



## Blueberry12

You look great as always *Crazzee*!

*Dez* ! All your outfits are stunning!

Cute outfit, *SassySarah*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Clothingguru , Kuromi-chan , Surlygirl , PANda_USC , Elfgirl, Sobe2009 , Aniski , Dez , Cts 900 , Amazigrace , Crazzee & Moshi_moshi  ( the dress is made by silk.)


----------



## LarissaHK

Wearing Simple Pump Python Desert


----------



## sobe2009

^ Larissa, u look amazing, love the whole outfit, the shoes, Bag of course and your scarf is beautiful!!!!. I  scarfs!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Fab outfit, *Larissa*!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Ooh la la, Larissa! Love it all.




LarissaHK said:


> Wearing Simple Pump Python Desert


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks ladies...

Here is my outfit for today's gorgeous but warm weather...

VS tank
BCBG jeans
pink Mias


----------



## Baggaholic

Gees... We are Twins in everything but the jacket! hahahahaha!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Larissa* - you look so chic!


----------



## PANda_USC

*larissa*, ahh, so jealous! I missed out on this pigalles!! They look so cute with your entire outfit!! I am always loving your classic chic looks! ^_^


----------



## Aniski

Larissa - you are so well put together.  Love the shorts with stockings combo!
Crazzee - as usual, you look casual and chic


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Larissa- *you look beautiful!!!

*crazzee- *such a great warm weather outfit!


----------



## LornaLou

I really love this thread! Here is me on Sunday in my Cramberry Declics  I think I have almost worn these the most, I love them!


----------



## LarissaHK

*LornaLou*: great look, beautiful shoes
*crazee_shopper*: you look fantastic, love your outfit with this grgeous shoes

*sobe2009, KlassicKouture, Pursepushin, Baggaholic* (really? so great to be twins with you), *crazee_shopper, PANda_USC, Aniski*, *dezynrbaglaydee*: thank you all of you for kind words I love to watch this thread


----------



## phiphi

your great outfit really makes the shoes pop *larissa*! 
*crazee* looking gooooood!
another cute outift *lorna*!


----------



## Aniski

*Lorna*, you look lovely and I love your declics


----------



## clothingguru

*Lorna:* you look great! Loving the cranberry!!!!
*Crazzee:* lovely as always chicky!
*Larissa:* You look great girl!


----------



## cts900

*Lorna*: mmmmmmmm......cramberry!
*Crazzee*: how do you always look so fantastic????
*Larissa*: absoultely fabulous!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you ladies


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lorna *you look so great!


----------



## LarissaHK

*phiphi, clothingguru, cts900*: thank you ladies


----------



## elfgirl

Today's outfit w/ Jaws. 







I originally had on a pair of high waist dress trousers, but the cut of them coupled with the ruffles on the blouse made me feel like Charo.


----------



## surlygirl

lol, *elf*! I love Charo!!!! 

you look great as always!


----------



## Pursepushin

Cuchie, Cuchie......or cutie, cutie, you choose!




elfgirl said:


> Today's outfit w/ Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally had on a pair of high waist dress trousers, but the cut of them coupled with the ruffles on the blouse made me feel like Charo.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking hot per usual *elf!*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*aniski, dez, larissa, phiphi, gc, cts*

*Lorna* - gorgeous. you can never go wrong with cramberry declics

*elf* - the blouse is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ok I'm ready for camping!!!

Burton fleece jacket, BR tank, BCBG jeans, and Elodies...

Wait what? High heels are on the "Do NOT Bring List"??!! Are you sure??!! 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!! I will be san-tpf for a couple of days unless there's cell phone/internet coverage.


----------



## vuittonamour

here is my outfit today:

top the limited, grey jeans paige denim, black patent biancas and mirage LV speedy.


----------



## vuittonamour

crazzee_shopper said:


> Thanks ladies...
> 
> Here is my outfit for today's gorgeous but warm weather...
> 
> VS tank
> BCBG jeans
> pink Mias


 
love this you look so cute!


----------



## vuittonamour

love the look larissa! maybe one day i will get to venture into H!

cute, lorna! the cramberry is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## ericanjensen

Wildfox, Dylan George, Graffiti Pigalle


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ok everyone here is looking mighty smokinnnnn hottttttt I hardly ever wear jeans but your making me want to bust mines out!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ericanjensen said:


> Wildfox, Dylan George, Graffiti Pigalle




OMG I need this outfit! I love Wildfox so comfy ,those jeans ! has anyone ever told you you resemble that girl Giselle Bunchen ?


----------



## tivogirl

*erica* - so cute! Weren't you freezing in that today?!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Vuittonamour:* Can I just say that I am insanely jealous of your Mirage Speedy?   the Mirage.  I want a Griet sooo badly.  Your outfit is gorgeous.

*Erica:* Wow lady, you are gorgeous!  Supermodel!


----------



## ericanjensen

Adctd, I haven't heard that before but I will take that compliment and run! Lol! Thanks 

Thanks Tivo! I just moved from the Uintah Basin so 62 degrees is hot! I do have my Mackage Nev with me just in case though. 

Dukeprincess, thank you!


----------



## Aniski

Erica you look lovely!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks duke! i saw that baby almost 3 years ago at the LV trunk show at 5th ave maison bright and early @ 10am (it felt like my own private showing, i was the only one there!) and knew as soon as i saw it that i HAD to have it. i put my name on the waitlist at two stores to ensure it would be mine and by september i had it in my hands. it is probably my favorite bag as i can carry it fearlessly in all types of weather. 

btw let-trade has BOTH colors right now if you're interested...!

/edit: just realized you were looking for another style, not the black speedy. well, let-trade has the speedy  lol.


----------



## telesbrize

Everyone looks so great!  I thought I'd join with my first Catwalk post.

You'll have to excuse the mess, we've just moved and I'm very slow on getting everything in it's place .

We are getting ready to head out to dinner, so of course I had to find something to go with my glittart Ron Ron's (my go-to shoe).  7 for all mankind jeans, Voom by Joy Han "dress" (for who, I don't know), and a random belt from Nordstrom Rack.  Of course my princess had to be included!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ very cute, and love your little doggie!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crazzee- *you look so cute!

*vuitton- *you look fab! I love your LV!

*erica- *such a hot outfit!

*telesbrize- *great outfit!


----------



## LarissaHK

*telesbrize*: you look great and what a cute doggie
*ericajenses*: fabulous, very stylish
*elfgirl:* love your whole outfit
*crazzee_shopper*: I like your casual look
*vuittonamour*: you look fantastic and the shoes are tdfand thank you for your compliment about my outfit


----------



## icecreamom

*vuitton* You look absolutely amazing! I love everything in your outfit! Hope you had tons of fun!!!

*erica* Beautiful smile girl! Your outfit is super cute I really like those jeans, they fit you like a glove!!

*tele* You look so chic and comfortable at the same time!! Ohh.. And your dog is a cutie !!!


----------



## Aniski

Tele - nice outfit!


----------



## elfgirl

*aricakes *and her boy on the way to the prom.


----------



## Pursepushin

How cute they look as a couple. Aaaahhh!




elfgirl said:


> *aricakes *and her boy on the way to the prom.


----------



## clothingguru

^ awwwwwwwww! SO CUTE!!! I remember prom...oh good times! She looks so lovely in her Cl's! 

You ladies all look so wonderful!


----------



## MissPR08

ericanjensen said:


> Wildfox, Dylan George, Graffiti Pigalle



Love this look


----------



## MissPR08

vuittonamour said:


> here is my outfit today:
> 
> top the limited, grey jeans paige denim, black patent biancas and mirage LV speedy.



Gorgeous speedy


----------



## MissPR08

elfgirl said:


> *aricakes *and her boy on the way to the prom.



Love how you guys match the red dress and tie, very cute!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

awwwwwww *elf! aricakes *and her boy look so great and of course the CLs complete the outfit! Gosh prom, memories of such good times I'm sure they had a great time!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*tele:* I love your outfit!  So chic!

*ari* looks SO beautiful!  I love her watersnakes!


----------



## Aniski

*Ari* looks lovely!


----------



## phiphi

your outfit is just so cute *tele*!
very fun outfit *erica* - love the grafitti pigalles on you!
*elf & ari* - you two are such a magnificent and chic duo!


----------



## jeshika

*Aricakes* looks beautiful! i  how her dress matches her soles!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks *dezynrbaglaydee*, *larissahk*, *icecreamom*, and *misspr08*!!


----------



## AriCakes

Thank you guys! I had a great time and really loved wearing my shoes.


----------



## jancedtif

*AriCakes* you and your date looked so beautiful!  I hope you had a great time!!


----------



## surlygirl

*erica *- lovely spring look!

*vuitton *- you look very chic!

*AriCakes *- you are absolutely gorgeous! the dress looks amazing on you and I love it with the hardwick decolletes ... glad that you and your prom date had a great time!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Here is what I wore for brunch today for mother's day. James Perse dress, Chanel pearls, Jute gres pumps, and Anne Taylor loft cardigan.


----------



## jeshika

you look great, *kitten*! and your little one is adorable too!


----------



## carlinha

ahhhh i am sooooo far behind i can't comment on everyone individually, but i just wanna say that all you ladies look stylish and wonderful!!!!!


----------



## cts900

*elf*: The blouse, the blouse, the blouse....I LOVE it!!!
*crazzee*: You make casual look chic for sure.  Hope you had a great trip.
*vuitton*: Great look!
*erica*: Graffiti Pigalle.........
*tele*: I love everything about what you have on.  Fantastic!
*elf*: Thank you for the prom pic. * Aricakes*, you look so happy.  I hope your night was magical.  I am long, long past those days but can remember everything about them.  Congrats!
*kittens:* You are just gorgeous.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks *jeshika* and *cts900*!


----------



## vuittonamour

thank you *cts* and *surly*! i'm headed to king of prussia tomorrow to do a little shopping but i think i have to go sans louboutins  too much walking for me to be able to stand them considering i have to walk to nordies, bloomingdales, NM, saks, and the david yurman store, at least. lol.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

wearing multi glitter np with a Zara top....doggy chewing on a glitter slingback


----------



## kittenslingerie

NYCGIRLY said:


> wearing multi glitter np with a Zara top....doggy chewing on a glitter slingback



I love the pants.


----------



## vuittonamour

kittenslingerie said:


> I love the pants.



cute nycgirly, and me too i love the pants. where are they from?


----------



## vuittonamour

kittenslingerie said:


> Here is what I wore for brunch today for mother's day. James Perse dress, Chanel pearls, Jute gres pumps, and Anne Taylor loft cardigan.



and i meant to comment before, but you do look hot! i can only hope one day when i'm a mama i look that good


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*kittens- *What a HOT Mama! hope you had a great Mother's Day!

*NYC- *Great outfit!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are some pics of Mother's Day lunch with grandma on Saturday, wearing my Air Loubs












me and granny





and one of DH, because he is just so cute!


----------



## clothingguru

*NYCGIRLY:* you look great! Love the pants!
*Dez:* beautiful as always cheeka! Love those flats!  :kiss:
*kittens:* sexy mamma...you look great.


----------



## vuittonamour

awh CG you and your g-ma are super cute


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

And a few today before church and Mother's Day lunch wearing my new Nude Patent Biancas w/ navy DVF wrap dress


----------



## vuittonamour

whoopsie i made a mistake... *dezynrbaglaydee* you and your g-ma are so cute! lol sorry about that, i guess i saw the post by CG mistakenly thought it was posted by her. 

lol CG i thought you looked different  no wonder i feel like a dunce lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

and *dezynrbaglaydee* you look great in your biancas


----------



## clothingguru

*vuitton:* hehe no worries! lol. Hey...i just scrolled back 3 pages and totally missed your outfit! I love it! Very chic missy!


----------



## vuittonamour

thank uuuu


----------



## sobe2009

Dezy!!!!!!!!!! U look amazing, always so pretty!!. Shoe twin, I wore Biancas for mother's day!! too, will try to post pics later.


----------



## ilovemylilo

_Looking gorgeous, ladies!_ 

Today; 5/10

*Theory* suit
*Ann Taylor* shirt
*Chanel *Cerf
*Christian Louboutin* Declic


----------



## lilflobowl

Wore this to a friend's wedding on Sat night


----------



## LornaLou

Erica you have Dylan George too 

Vuittonamour I love your Paige jeans with the rest of your outfit  

There are lots to name but you all look wonderful!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Ok I seriously can't catch up...everyone looks so great with their outfits!!! You guys wear your CLs so very well!!!

Here was DH & I yesterday leaving my little cousin's birthday party. I was really casual but I'm wearing my newest acquisition (thanks to a lovely tPFer! ), purple suede declics!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Love the outfits, ladies!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks lorna!

everyone looks great! 

*ikaesmallz* and* lilflobowl*, we are shoe twins


----------



## babysweetums

dzynr you look so gorgeous and how sweet is your granny =) i love the nude biancas...show twin!!
you look great ilovemylilo, so classy and professional!
lilflobowl i loooove your outfit its so different and cute, your shoes match perfectly ahh im jealous!!
great outfit ikae hope you too had  good time! =) xx


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

*ikaesmallz, *such a cute outfit!!


----------



## phiphi

*dezy* - fabulous outfit!! love it!
great work outfit *ilovemylilo*!
nice *lilflo*!
you look so awesome, as usual, *smallz*!


----------



## Theren

You all look soo cute! Im too shy to post on the catwalk but I totally respect all you ladies who do!


----------



## carlinha

*nycgirl* - super cute!

*dez* - you are KILLING it with those outfits!

*ilovemylilo* - SUPER chic!

*liflobowl* - amazingly stylish

*ikae* -  this is just perfection... casual with a POP of color.  i love it!


----------



## Aniski

Gosh, I missed so many great outfits!!  Ladies have been putting their best CL shod foot forward!  Looking great everyone!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*vuitton- *thank you so much!!!

*sobe- *thank you honey 

*ilovemylilo- *you look so great!!!

*lilflobowl- *gorgeous outfit!!!

*ikaesmallz- *such a cute outfits and I love the purple suede!!!

*klassic- *thank you!!!

*baby- *thank you so much! she was so happy had a great time. yay shoe twin I love them!!!

*phiphi- *thank you so much 

*theren- *thank you, don't be shy I'd love to see your outfits!!

*carla- *thank you . I have something that needs your opinion over in the HL thread...

*ani- *thank you!!


----------



## Theren

Dezynr- I have never been one to like to show off anything.. especially now that Im plus sized..


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *carla- *thank you . I have something that needs your opinion over in the HL thread...



oohhh meet ya over there!


----------



## Theren

Ok ladies.. I have been talked into it! Here is an outfit I wore to a get together on Saturday with some friends.. Here is my attempt to get a full body shot since I have no full length mirrors here. I had to crop out some of the shot since I am redoing my bathroom and it looks a mess right now..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*theren- *you look great! and that jacket is fab!!!

*carla- *thank you hun!


----------



## Theren

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *theren- *you look great! and that jacket is fab!!!
> 
> *carla- *thank you hun!



Thank you! I cant wait to get my studded Piggies so I can wear them with this!


----------



## vuittonamour

agreed theren, love the grey jeans and jacket!


----------



## cts900

So happy you posted , *theren*! I love the combo of colors and that jacket is _fabulous_!


----------



## Aniski

I like your combo Theren!  What shoes do you have on?  I see bows...


----------



## alyssa08

theren you look fabulous! love your adorable coquines


----------



## lkrp123

*Theren* Those gray jeans are TDF! gray is one of my *favorite* colors! you look great


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*vuitton* - so chic!

*erica* - love your outfit and graffiti pigalles!!!

*tele* - very cute!

*aricakes* - you look adorable. hope you had fun!

*kittens* - you look great! love how the lil one was grabbing your attention.

*nycgirly* - love the shirt!

*dez* - love both outfits!

*lilo* - such a chic work outfit!

*lilflo* - too cute!

*smallz* - love the declics!

*theren* - lovely!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Theren*, love your style! We have to go shopping sometime. 

This makes me want a pair of grey jeans!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Agreed- Theren, I LOVE those jeans!! You look awesome!!  I need some grey jeans...


----------



## vuittonamour

LL...i just got some on revolve and i love them. if you like skinny/legging type, the paige denim vertigo jeans are awesome!! color is "stratus". the lighting in this pic makes them look darker but they are medium grey.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Omg, YES, Vuitton!! That is exactly what I need. LOVE them!! Thanks!!


----------



## clothingguru

*ilovemylilo:* Very chic outfit chicky! Loving the red soles ! you look great!
*lilflo*: You look so good!!! Love the outfit! 
*ikaesmallz:* GORGEOUS girl! I love your Cl's with that outfit! Love it! You and DH are so cute together! 
*Theren:* You look great girl! Love your outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry, too many pages to note tonight but you all look lovely!


----------



## Theren

vuittonamour- Thank you and your outfit is TDF!

cts900- Such an enabler!! Thanks girl!

Aniski- They are my Coquines.

alyssa08- hehe thanks!

lkrp123- I saw them and immediately had to have them lol!

crazzee_shopper- Thank you!

KlassicKouture- I LOVE shopping.. Ill go anytime!

louboutinlawyer- Yes you do! Its amazing how much you find that goes with them once you get them.

clothingguru- Thank you so much. I may be plus size but I still gatta look good lol!


----------



## lily25

Grosgrain Isa Espadrille Sandals
Zara dress
Birkin 30cm PHW


----------



## tivogirl

All you girls in your summery outfits and we're getting rain and even snow here still!


----------



## kett

Theren - I love the jeans, they are such a good color. They whole outfit looks so put together. 

vuittonamour - The paige jeans are hot! Cute outfit.

lily25 - You look so summery and fun!


----------



## lilflobowl

*vuittonarmour*, cool beans! 

*babysweetmums*, thank you! Before I bought it I'd already imagined it pairing nicely with the nude VPs! 

*phiphi*, thanks! 

thanks *carla*!! 

thanks *dez*!  BTW, I posted in the HL thread about your question.

*crazzee_shopper*, thank you! 

*clothingguru*, aw thanks!


----------



## Theren

kett said:


> Theren - I love the jeans, they are such a good color. They whole outfit looks so put together!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## roussel

Everyone looks lovely!
Sorry pic is blurry but here is me today wearing my watersnake altadamas to work with tuxedo bodysuit, jacket, and pants all by Zac Posen for Tarjay


----------



## Theren

roussel said:


> Everyone looks lovely!
> Sorry pic is blurry but here is me today wearing my watersnake altadamas to work with tuxedo bodysuit, jacket, and pants all by Zac Posen for Tarjay


 
Love it! Great outfit!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Such stylish ladies here!   Going back a few pages!

*kittens* - You look beautiful! 

*NYCGIRLY* - What a fun way to wear glitters... love it!!

*dezy *- You look so chic!!  I love the color of your top!  I love the navy DVF wrap with your Biancas, too... total perfection!! 

*ilovemylilo* - Now that's a power suit... you look fierce! 

*lilflo *- What a pretty, flowy dress... you look great! 

*ikae *- Love the color of your Declics... great casual look! 

*Theren *- You look great!!!  I love grey jeans, too (have J Brand and COH ones)!  I love your blazer! 

*vuitton *- So chic!!  I love the look, head to toe! 

*lily* - Your dress is so pretty and the Birkin and Espadrilles are perfection with it! 

*Roussel* - Girl, you are rockin' Target like it's from the Zac Posen collection... LOVE the look!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wore a teal DVF with my medium black caviar flap with gold h/w and my newly DIY strassed black patent decolzeps (I used black diamond AB crystals) this past Saturday!!


----------



## Theren

fieryfashionist said:


> *Theren *- You look great!!! I love grey jeans, too (have J Brand and COH ones)! I love your blazer!


 
Thank you so much I was really hesitant on them at first but they go with sooo much! BTW your diy strass are incredible!!!! Such an adorible outfit!


----------



## icecreamom

*NyC Girl* You look great, I love the top! and the jeans fit you beautifully!!

*Kittens* That's an adorable picture with your son! You look super!!

*Dez* I always look for your pictures, you are always so happy!!! Great to see you enjoying a sunny day with your grandma!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*fiery* Looking lovely one more time!! Nice job with the decolzeps!!!


----------



## lily25

*fieryfashionist* the crystals are DIY??? Amazing! Totally unbelievable, you are a craft goddess with beautiful legs!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you *babysweetums, vuittonamour, ladoctorfutura, phi, crazzee* (love your new avi btw!)*, carlinha , dez, fiery, and CG* 

*theren* those are great jeans. and of course, amazing shoes!

*lily* those espadrilles are TDF!!

*roussel* your outfit is perfection. so business classy but has sex appeal!

*fiery* you look amazing as always. You did a fabulous job on your DIY decolzeps. The strass totally pops!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

*fiery*, i really love that dress. such a beautiful color! and love the DIY shoes!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Love Paige Denim; have a couple of pairs of the skinny jeans and shorts. So comfy.




vuittonamour said:


> LL...i just got some on revolve and i love them. if you like skinny/legging type, the paige denim vertigo jeans are awesome!! color is "stratus". the lighting in this pic makes them look darker but they are medium grey.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*lily* - perfect for summer!

*roussel* - so chic!

*fiery* - gorgeous! love the DIY!


----------



## Theren

ikaesmallz said:


> *theren* those are great jeans. and of course, amazing shoes!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone 
I haven't been on this thread in a while so many threads so little time, lol I wanted to share this picture because the Nude Patent Altadamas are so pretty with this coral color. Dress is by Mandalay


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*adctd* - you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*adct* you are smokin!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah, *adct* you look amazing lady!  

*Fiery:* Loving the strass Decolzeps with the DVF!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much *Theren*!  Grey jeans are so great with black/white and red/purple accents (among other colors)... love them and love them on you!  

Thank you so much, *icecreamom*!! 

*lily *-  Aww, wow, thank you!!   Yeah, they are!!  You should see some of the incredible DIY jobs on the DIY thread... honestly, mine is okay, but so many of the others blow mine away! 

Aww, thank so much, *ikae*!  I'm so glad I decided against the regular black diamond and went with the black diamond AB! 

Aww, both of you are too sweet, *crazzee* and *Duke*! 

*adctd*, wow, you look amazing!!  I LOVE coral, and yes, the nude looks fabulous with it!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I forgot about this pic with my black patent Miss Bunny's!  I had to wear 'em with this indian top I didn't love haha, but oh well.  I did love my shoes (Miss Bunny's!), bag (coral caviar medium flap with gold h/w), jeans (COH avedon slick skinnies in black!), necklace (Sequin) and makeup though... haha!


----------



## Theren

adctd- That dress is amazing and those shoes.. ahhh! Love it!


----------



## rdgldy

*m.*I love your DIY and your miss bunnies!! Great.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pic Fiery!


----------



## BellaShoes

Me in my Jaws today... off to the Office...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Me in my Jaws today... off to the Office...


 


When I grow up ... I want to be *Bella *


----------



## BellaShoes

*Naked*.... :kiss: You ALWAYS make me smile....


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Bella - so classy! I think I need a pair of jaws in my life too! so beautiful!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Vuitton I love the Verdugo jeggings! I was going to get Stratus but I got June Lake instead, Stratus are still on my wishlist. They look great with your CLs


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you crazzee!


----------



## ericanjensen

Beautiful Bella!
I love white pants!

Woah! I missed Adictd. You are beautiful!

Fiery, I PM'd you because those Decolzeps are killer. I want to do it too. You look great


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks lorna! i tried these on in a diff color at nordstrom but liked the stratus better, so i went home and ordered one size up from revolve. i was so happy to see the material was different than the ones i tried in the store. they are super comfy. there's one more pair of hudson on my wishlist but i keep putting off the purchase because of something i am stalking on ebay...


----------



## vuittonamour

BellaShoes said:


> Me in my Jaws today... off to the Office...



you look great bella! love the jaws with your outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*crazzee- *thank you!!!!

*vuitton- *you look FAB!!!

*Lilmiss- *thank you!!

*lily- *love your dress!!!

*lilflo- *I saw thank you!!!!

*roussel- *great outfit!!

*fiery- *just amazing!!!

*adctd- *you are gorgeous!!!

*bella- *love the outfit!!!


----------



## compulsive

*Minal*, you look exquisite! I'm in love with your DIY strass.. so creative!

*adctd*, you are SMOKIN'!!!! Seriously killin' it! 

*Bella*  Seriously.. how do you always look so put together!? Effortlessly chic!!


----------



## clothingguru

HOLY COW this thread moves at the SPEED of LIGHT! 

Ok here goes....
*Fiery:* Love both outfits cheeky! You have great style! Love the DVF dress on you! 
*Lily25:* Very pretty outfit my dear!
*Roussel:* You know i LOVE THIS outfit!!!!That tuxedo top ...  It looks SOOO chic on you!
*adctd:*  HOT MOMMA! Love the AD's and the Mandalay  SO in love! You look soooo good chicky! 
*Bella:* you look phenomenal in that outfit lady! Love the red top and the white pants and of coarse those jaws! dreamy!


----------



## Blueberry12

Hot Outfits Ladies!!!


My Outfit today:










Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron´s:


----------



## ikaesmallz

*bella* i LOVE!!! I am totally with naked on this one.
*blueberry* nice casual outfit!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

looking good *blue*


----------



## natassha68

First outing with my madame butterfly's


----------



## vuittonamour

you look _great_ natassha!!


----------



## Aniski

Ladies!  Wow!  I missed a day or so and missed pages of great outfits!  

*vuitton* - love your top!!
*lily* - the dress is so cool and summery, and love the color of your espadrilles!
*roussel* - the tuxedo looks great!  I am curious, do you wear it to work?
*Fiery* - I love your DVF dress!  Great color!  And I never know how to dress my Indian tops or mix them with CLs 
*adctd* - Wow!!  That dress 
*Bella* - love your combo!  Looks great!
*Blueberry* - lovely and casual - I really like that look!
*Natassha* - looking great and those m. butterfly are tdf!

Phew!  Lovely everyone!


----------



## vuittonamour

thank you aniski


----------



## crazzee_shopper

wow *natassha* - those look great on you!!!


----------



## cts900

*lily*: Your Zara dress is just beautiful.
*roussel*:  That look is soooooooo chic.  You look sooooooooo good.
*fiery*: You have such incredible, enviable style.  And my decolzeps now envy the DIY strass on your decolzeps.  
*adctd*: OMFG! Hot, hot, super duper hot!
*bella*: I want to work at your office just to look at you all day (that sounds very creepy...:shame: but it is true....)
*blue*: Burgundy glittart! WHAT?! I love them.
*natassha*: They look AH-amzing on you.


----------



## cts900

I went supa dupa old school for work today.  Chocolate brown skirt from Macy's, tank from Anthropolgie, and cardi from Target with tobacco kid Miss Marples (I got them out to sell them.....NEVERMIND!  I forgot how amazing they are).


----------



## Aniski

You look great *cts*.


----------



## clothingguru

*blueberry*: Love the outfit chicky!!!! 
*natassha*: SEXY POT! Hello...those madame butterfly's look HAWT ! Great outfit! 
*cts:* You look phenomenal girl! Love the outfit!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*CTS* - I totally feel you. It's always a nice surprise to visit an old pair and realize why you got it in the first place. Of course that doesn't help any attempt to downsize.  You look amazing btw!


----------



## cts900

*Aniski*: Thanks so much, love.
*CG*: You are such a dear, sweet girl.  Thank you!
*Crazzee*: I know! No downsizing here .  Sometimes I think new, new, new and forget the incredible classics. P.S. The new avi is amazing.  I am so happy for you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *vuitton* and *dezy*! 



> Bella  Seriously.. how do you always look so put together!? Effortlessly chic!!


Ahhhh, *compulsive*, thank you!


----------



## buzzytoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> When I grow up ... I want to be *Bella *


 
OMG me too!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *CG* and *Smallz*!! :kiss:

*Blue*... you look lovely, love the glittarts!

*Natassha*! What a pin up girl you are, fab!

Thank you *aniski*.... 



> bella: I want to work at your office just to look at you all day (that sounds very creepy... but it is true....)


:lolots: *cts*, thank you...that's not creepy, you are always fabulous xo

Love your outfit *cts*...your top is gorgeous! You look wonderful and sell? NEVER! I love them on you!


----------



## Canarybling

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore a teal DVF with my medium black caviar flap with gold h/w and my newly DIY strassed black patent decolzeps (I used black diamond AB crystals) this past Saturday!!



Wow how did I miss these shoes  they are fabulous!! Good work! X


----------



## BellaShoes

buzzytoes said:


> OMG me too!!!



OMG!! I am SOOOOO flattered, you ladies are all so fabulous... me? I am just me


----------



## BellaShoes

Fiery, those are AMAZING!


----------



## ringing_phone

My first OOTD post!

Nude Simples
DVF dress
'10 Sang BBag


----------



## BellaShoes

*ringing*... there is SOOOO much fabulous-ness happening in that pic! CL, DVF and Balencaiga!?!? I have to sit down


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*ringing* - gorgeous!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

:tpfrox:I had to take lot a million pics to get this one shot lol  I'm also a pro at Picassa Photo shop   

wow this thread is even faster than the other one

Fiery- OMG your shoes! 
Lily- your espadrilles so hot I love them
Bella-  not alot of people can pull off white pants! but you did ! and you have amazing style & taste ! gorgeousssss 
Natasha - I am trying to behave and after seeing your pic I need me some madame butterflys! 
ringing : I love your outfit and your balenciaga is TDF ! 
cts- I need those ms maples! and your sweater!!! 
blueberry - I need that top!!! so hot! 

ok I was only able to go as far back as yesterday 8 am I'm so delirious I need to stay off TPF and get some sleep! lol


----------



## phiphi

i can't keep up! i can't keep up!! love this thread of beautiful ladies!

*fiery* that's a great outfit!! love the miss bunny too!!
OMG *adctd* you are HOT! so beautiful!!
*bella* - elegant, chic and stylish. you are a triple threat!
looking great *blueberry*!
WOW *natassha*! stunning!
*cts* super cute - the purple looks fantastic on you!
*ringing* - seriously in love with your outfit!!! you look stunning!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Blueberry12 said:


> Hot Outfits Ladies!!!
> 
> 
> My Outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron´s:



Very cute look. I love the top, where is it from?


----------



## Aniski

Ringing - you look fab!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Ikaesmallz , Crazzee_shopper, Cts900 ,Clothingguru , Aniski, Adctd2onlnshpng , Kittenslingerie, BellaShoes, Phiphi.

The top is from H & M.


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> I went supa dupa old school for work today. Chocolate brown skirt from Macy's, tank from Anthropolgie, and cardi from Target with tobacco kid Miss Marples (I got them out to sell them.....NEVERMIND! I forgot how amazing they are).


 



Lovely outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

fieryfashionist said:


> I forgot about this pic with my black patent Miss Bunny's! I had to wear 'em with this indian top I didn't love haha, but oh well. I did love my shoes (Miss Bunny's!), bag (coral caviar medium flap with gold h/w), jeans (COH avedon slick skinnies in black!), necklace (Sequin) and makeup though... haha!


 


Very pretty ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:* WOW, stop the traffic!  You look smoking lady! 

*natassha:*  I am pulling you over because you are just too darn gorgeous! 

*fiery:* Clearly, you know I love everything you wear, that is a given! 

*blueberry:* Shoe twins!  I am wearing my Ron Rons today actually!


----------



## Blueberry12

BellaShoes said:


> Me in my Jaws today... off to the Office...


 

You look stunning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Dukeprincess said:


> *blueberry:* Shoe twins! I am wearing my Ron Rons today actually!


----------



## Blueberry12

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone
> I haven't been on this thread in a while so many threads so little time, lol I wanted to share this picture because the Nude Patent Altadamas are so pretty with this coral color. Dress is by Mandalay


 

You look great!


----------



## cts900

*bella*: Thank you so much, sweetie. I know, what was I thinking? Sell?!?! My collection is small, but I finally have it to where I love every shoe and do not have anything anymore just because it was a good deal. That feels good.
*ringing*: That nude matches your skin tone perfectly. You look superb!
*adctd*: Thank you for the kind compliments. And, for the record, I am not buying the photoshop argument. You are _smoking_ hot, just face it . 
*phi*: Thank you, love. I adore all things purple and still cannot believe that I do not own any purple CLs !
Thank you, lovely *blue*.
*duke:* You just completely made my day. Thank you for being so sweet.


----------



## LornaLou

My red sock 212 mary janes


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Lorna...those look awesome!


----------



## Aniski

Lorna, they look lovely!


----------



## iimewii

Everyone look so beautiful!


----------



## clothingguru

Lovely outfit lorna!


----------



## weB3now

I adore those shoes Lorna!!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you


----------



## ilovemylilo

_Looking fabulous, sweets! _

Today; 5/13

*Ann Taylor *Top & Skirt
*Christian Louboutin* Minibout











Thank you for letting me share


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*ilovemylilo* - gorgeous! I love the shoe shot!


----------



## clothingguru

*ilovemylilo*: fabulous!!!! you look so good!


----------



## ringing_phone

Thank you *Bella, crazzee, adctd, phiphi *(shoe twin!)*, Aniski, *and *cts900!

Lorna-* love the rouge!!
*ilovemylilo*- great outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all look fab!


----------



## Aniski

Lilo - you look so lovely and well put-together!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Thank you ladies!!! I absolutely love the pants...they fit amazing...similar to the SOF slick shinnies. And the black has this kind of leather shiny look to it  I am soooo happy Ive discovered them. Here is a link to their collection 

http://www.siwydenim.com/collection_fall09.html





vuittonamour said:


> cute nycgirly, and me too i love the pants. where are they from?


----------



## LornaLou

Siwy are gorgeous! I'm glad you love them too NYCGIRLY


----------



## Blueberry12

Here is a closer pic on my top as some of you liked it:









It´s aviable in purple & green too.



( Sorry for the off.)


----------



## natassha68

Gosh, I just went through a few pages back, all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!! you ladies have perfect outfits & perfect shoes of course 

Thank you,*Vuitton, Aniski, Crazzeeshopper, Cts900, Clothingguru,Bella, Adctdtoonline, Phiphi & Dukeprincess* you ladies made my day


----------



## ericanjensen

NYCgirly, I love those jeans! Siwy doesn't fit me good

Everyone looks so great!

Juicy couture, True Religion, magenta Pigalle 120


----------



## cts900

*lorna*: You look precious, as always.
*ilovemylilo*: The color of the shoes is incredible.
*erica*: Every time I see your photos, I feel pressure to put my plus-size behind on a diet (which will never _actually_ happen ).  You look gorgeous and so HAPPY! Yay!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Erica*!!!!  FABULOUS!!


*cts*... you are gorgeous... what the heck are you talking about!  Don't you go changing anything


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*erica- *you look great!!!


----------



## cts900

*Bella!*  Why are you so sweet?  Thank you for being kind and encouraging .


----------



## ericanjensen

Cts, I agree with Bella & thank you for the compliment. I am happy

Thanks Bella & dyzynerbagladee


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you, love.  Your happiness shows.  And isn't that what makes us the most beautiful of all?


----------



## cts900

P.S. Thank you *blue* for showing the detail of your top.  It is stunning.  It must be so pretty IRL!


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> P.S. Thank you *blue* for showing the detail of your top. It is stunning. It must be so pretty IRL!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely outfit *Erica*!


----------



## Blueberry12

Yesterdays & Todays outfits:

Top BIKBOK, Sigourney Booties:













Top H & M , Yoyo Zeppas:


----------



## ikaesmallz

*lorna* I love how cute you always look with your outfits!

*ilovemylilo* that is a fabulous professional looking outfit w/ the minibouts. 

*erica* your outfits are always so trendy & chic!

*blueberry* I love that shirt from H&M! Great match with your CL!


----------



## lulabee

Here's a few of my Tigresse and much loved Magenta Pigalles.
Ugh sorry for the annoying flash...ush:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowza, *lula* you are one HOT momma!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Lula! Gorgeous!


----------



## sassyphoenix

Fab outfits *blueberry12* & *lulabee*!!


----------



## Aniski

*Erica, blueberry and lula* - you ladies look great!


----------



## cts900

Oooooo, *blue*! I love both looks and both CLs .  The H & M top is adorable.  Perfect match!
*lula*: Sooo super hot.  Those lovely girls have such a great mama to look up to!    

Here is my aforementioned behind on its way to a baby shower luncheon for a dear friend (who is having a girl; hence the pink).


----------



## surlygirl

so cute, *cts*! are those the pink HPs?!! love!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *surly*. Yes, they are .  I thought I was ridiculous for buying them (they seemed so loud) at the time and now they are one of my very favorite pairs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Another fabulous outfit from *cts!* Dang, woman, screw the preggers friend, I am sure YOU were center of attention!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you everyone! Lula, Erica, Blueberry and cts900 you look gorgeous  I'm loving everyones outfits!


----------



## phiphi

*blueberry & lula* great pics of casual chic!!!
love love love *cts*!! just perfect! you look fantastic!


----------



## lulabee

You all! 
*cts* You look amazing lover!


----------



## Aniski

You look great *cts*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*.... pretty in pink indeed.... you look lovely and how sweet to wear pink for a baby girl shower!


----------



## cts900

Thank you, *duke*, *lorna*, *phi*, *lula*, *aniski*, and *bella* !
After seeing all of your amazing outfits and bodies (D-A-M-N ), it took me _forever_ to have the guts to post mine.  But you are women _who support women_ and I always feel beautiful in here.  Thank you for the boost.  I was having a hard day and now it is shining brighter!

 

P.S. The shoes did overshadow the occasion a little.  Oops.


----------



## BellaShoes

^I am waiting for you to take those Greissimo's out for a spin!


----------



## cts900

^^Aw, thanks *B*.  I finally found a dress (just an inexpensive navy dress) that I _love_ and am looking forward to wearing them out with for a "date" night with DH.  I wore them for Cinco de Mayo but did not take pics of my outfit (I did not love it).....


----------



## rdgldy

*cts*, my rasta greissimos will make their debut with navy too!  I got a gorgeous Nicole Miller dress that they go perfectly with.


----------



## cts900

^^Woo Hoo! Great minds, sister...great minds....


----------



## elfgirl

Thanks to lacrosse tournaments, I am so totally behind (2 weeks! ).  Catching up...

*kittens*, I love your Mother's Day outfit. (And your little "accessory" is adoreable!)

*NYCGIRLY*, that tee with the puppy and the shoe is cute (but slightly horrifying LOL)! Love the NPs!

*dezy*, such great Mother's Day pics! It looks like you had beautiful weather for your lunch out.  Your granny and you both look beautiful!

The nude Biancas disappear into your legs just like Msr. said they should! Lovely shots!

*ilovemylilo*, very chic! The Theory suit is gorgeous.  Love the Ann Taylor with the Minibout, too.

*lilflobowl*, I'd love to see a pic of that outfit from other angles. It looks very boho and cool!

*ikae*, nice casual shot! The purple suede Declics are . (We are former shoe twins!)

*Theren*, You look great and your CLs look gorgeous with that outfit! 

*lily*, loving all the shades of blue with the yellow Birkin! You look fit for a nice summer lunch out!

*roussel*, LOVE the ZP outfit!  

*fiery*, your DIY strass turned out gorgeous! Love it!

re: the Indian top -- You may not have wanted to wear it, but your outfit looks fantastic!

*adctd*, :faints: GORGEOUS. Just gorgeous. 

*Bella*, I love the red sweater and white pants with the Jaws! It looks very summery.  I wish I were brave enough to wear white pants!

*Blueberry*, you are the queen of casual chic! I love all the outfits you posted!

*natassha*, look at you! That's classic Hollywood chic, right there!   Perfection!

*cts*, You kill me every time with your great colors and prints! I love the cardi with the Anthro top.  Miss Marples 

And again with the prints!  Killing me, I tell you! You look great and I hope you had a lovely lunch out!

*ringing*, you have a hat trick of fashion there! (Sorry, to much hockey lately! LOL) Love the DVF dress with the Simples.

*Lorna*, I LOVE it.  Very cute and retro. The metallic red is TDF!

*erica*, Lovely casual outfit and of course the Piggies look so great on you!

*lula*, love the Tigresse and Piggies! You look great! (Your girls are adoreable! I'm also a huge fan of low-top Chucks! )


----------



## ikaesmallz

*lula* you are smokin!!

*cts* great pairing with your cardigan!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *elf* and *smallz* !

*Elf*: I would say that it has been only in the last year or two that I stated wearing prints.  I was always monochromatic and usually in the darkest colors possible trying to look thinner.  But after 8 years of being married to an amazing man who loves all of my curves, I decided to throw caution to the wind and branch out! Prints, heels, and confidence came along with that choice .


----------



## clothingguru

OMGEEEEE this tread moves so incredibly fast! Ive been gone for 2 days and there like 25 new outfits! 

All you gals look incredible! INCREDIBLE! I love getting ideas from each and every one of you ladies when you put your outfits together!


----------



## Blueberry12

cts900 said:


> Oooooo, *blue*! I love both looks and both CLs . The H & M top is adorable. Perfect match!
> *lula*: Sooo super hot. Those lovely girls have such a great mama to look up to!
> 
> Here is my aforementioned behind on its way to a baby shower luncheon for a dear friend (who is having a girl; hence the pink).


 


Thank you!




You look fantastic too!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Sassyphoenix , Ikaesmallz, Aniski , LornaLou, Phiphi , Elfgirl!


----------



## Blueberry12

More outfits:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls you all look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

> Bella, I love the red sweater and white pants with the Jaws! It looks very summery. I wish I were brave enough to wear white pants!



Thanks *elf*! I know what you mean about being 'brave enough'... it is not an easy feat... but I sure do love them. 

(a little trick *elf*, wear footless tights under them for a flawless tush )


----------



## Theren

Erica, Lula, CTS, and blueberry- You ladiess look amazing. Here are a few outfits this past week.. Im still not so sure I was happy with the way the delfins looked but hey its trial and error (since I still have a very small collection) and I just realized I pose the same in every picture.. haha I need to fix that.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great espadrilles *Blue*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Theren*, you look so pretty! What are the styles in each photo? I really like #3...and btw, we all have 'a pose'... stick with yours, it works fabulously!


----------



## Theren

Lol thanks Belle... It works for me I guess hehe.\
Here is my line up:
1- Black Coquines
2-Ivory Delfin flats 
3-Aqua Sacopines


----------



## BellaShoes

It certainly does Theren! Love the Aqua Sacopines!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thank you *elf*! You let go of your purple suede declics?  It's such an amazing pop of color!

*blueberry* I love that white top! Where is it from if you don't mind me asking?

*theren* your outfits are so cute! And I agree with *bella*, keep your pose!


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *elf*! I know what you mean about being 'brave enough'... it is not an easy feat... but I sure do love them.
> 
> (a little trick *elf*, *wear footless tights under them for a flawless tush* )



  How did I never think of this? You are a brilliant woman!  

(Although I still might have to try the CL trick and practice wearing them around the house to start. )



ikaesmallz said:


> Thank you *elf*! You let go of your  purple suede declics?  It's such  an amazing pop of color!



They were too small.  I really need a half size up in Declics and they  were TTS.  :cry:

On the good side, I got to pass them on to someone who I know will love  and adore them!  Now I just have to keep my eye out for a pair in 38.


----------



## Theren

Belle thank you so much. They are my favorite and my most unique.

Ikae- Thank you!


----------



## elfgirl

*Theren*, I LOVE that last outfit.  You look fabulous across the board, but that last one is


----------



## Theren

elfgirl said:


> *Theren*, I LOVE that last outfit.  You look fabulous across the board, but that last one is



Aww thank you so much! I love wearing dresses.. they seem to hide a bit of the weight and accentuate what I do have of an hourglass.


----------



## elfgirl

Theren said:


> Aww thank you so much! I love wearing dresses.. they seem to hide a bit of the weight and accentuate what I do have of an hourglass.



The colors are so bright and beautiful (and I'm terribly jealous of your ability to wear them so well)!  

And, chica, you have nothing you need to be hiding! You look _wonderful_.


----------



## Theren

I only think I can do it because of the fact I have a darker natural skin (Middle Eastern Israeli lineage). Thank you very much for the compliments though


----------



## Aniski

*Blueberry & Theren* - you ladies got style!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *CG, blue*, *theren,* and *dez*!!

*blue*: you look _spectacular_, as always.
*bella*: So _genius_ on the footless tights! 
*theren*: You are fabulous, girl and I, too, use the same pose each time.  I am with *bella* on this.  Find what works and stick with it .  I love, love, love the long dress in the 3rd photo !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theren

Thanks CTS.. I have lots of long dresses I will be wearing in the coming weeks...


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*erica* - gorgeous!!!

*blue* - LOVED EVERY OUTFIT!!! Casual or Dressy...you always look so chic!

*lula* - my gosh woman! you look GREAT!!!

*cts* - never can go wrong with pink. 

*Theren* - looking good!


----------



## Blueberry12

BellaShoes said:


> Great espadrilles *Blue*!


 


Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> erica - gorgeous!!!
> 
> *blue - LOVED EVERY OUTFIT!!! Casual or Dressy...you always look so chic!*
> 
> lula - my gosh woman! you look GREAT!!!
> 
> cts - never can go wrong with pink.
> 
> Theren - looking good!


 



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Theren said:


> Erica, Lula, CTS, and blueberry- You ladiess look amazing. Here are a few outfits this past week.. Im still not so sure I was happy with the way the delfins looked but hey its trial and error (since I still have a very small collection) and I just realized I pose the same in every picture.. haha I need to fix that.


 


Thanx.






All you outfits are so pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

ikaesmallz said:


> Thank you elf! You let go of your purple suede declics?  It's such an amazing pop of color!
> 
> *blueberry I love that white top! Where is it from if you don't mind me asking?*
> 
> theren your outfits are so cute! And I agree with bella, keep your pose!


 

Thank you.

The top is H&M.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Aniski & CTS!


----------



## Theren

Thanks blueberry!


----------



## phiphi

great outfits *blueberry*! 
gorgeous *theren*!! love the outfits and your pose (keep!!!).


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Theren*, you look hot! Especially that last dress...wowza!!


----------



## Blueberry12

phiphi said:


> great outfits *blueberry*!
> gorgeous *theren*!! love the outfits and your pose (keep!!!).


 


Thanx.


----------



## roussel

This was from a couple weeks ago at my daughter's birthday.  First time wearing pink ron rons


----------



## lilflobowl

looking good *R*! Is your wrist better now?


----------



## Aniski

Love the skirt roussel!


----------



## roussel

lilflobowl said:


> looking good *R*! Is your wrist better now?


hi lilflo! i'm doing a lot better.  i am no longer wearing the splint, but i still can't move my wrist as normal.  i go on therapy next week.

thanks aniski! the skirt is by Zac Posen for Target.


----------



## Theren

Phiphi & Klassic- Thank you so much!


----------



## Blueberry12

You look great *Roussel* !


I love the Ron Ron´s!


----------



## kittenslingerie

roussel said:


> This was from a couple weeks ago at my daughter's birthday.  First time wearing pink ron rons



Those Ron Rons look great on your amazing tan calves!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Lovely as always *roussel*


----------



## vuittonamour

love it roussel! the pink ron rons look great with your top!


----------



## vuittonamour

here is my bf and i at his company dinner on friday night. i fell in love with this dress when i found it (and it came in bright blue, bright pink, black, white, and champagne...! i wanted them all! lol) and believe it or not it was very cheap. nordstrom clutch and black patent lady claude. i was wearing my new champagne david yurman ring but you can't see it as it's on my hand that's not showing


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*vuitton* - you look so lovely. i was expecting the floral dress but this dress is gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

You guys are too cute together. Great outfit, sexy woman! You look wonderful!!




vuittonamour said:


> here is my bf and i at his company dinner on friday night. i fell in love with this dress when i found it (and it came in bright blue, bright pink, black, white, and champagne...! i wanted them all! lol) and believe it or not it was very cheap. nordstrom clutch and black patent lady claude. i was wearing my new champagne david yurman ring but you can't see it as it's on my hand that's not showing


----------



## vuittonamour

awh thanks ladies!

yes crazzee, i changed my mind when i found that dress. i had it hemmed and taken in just a bit to fit me perfectly. it was at the end of a very humid night so of course my hair was not up and curled the way i wanted it but oh well, my hair never looks the way i want it. lol. i do still have the floral dress though, i am keeping it. and i got the red so privates as well so that may be another event outfit


----------



## vuittonamour

and UH OH i just saw your updated signature crazzee...what did you buy?!?! lol.


----------



## surlygirl

*roussel *- love the entire outfit ... the pop of pink is great! you look amazing.

*vuitton *- you guys look great together! that dress is gorgeous. link please?!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks surly, and the dress was actually purchased at a random store here in new jersey, they don't sell anything online  i didn't pay attention to the name in it either (it's now hanging in my closet at bf's apartment, i'm home) but i think it's their brand.

thanks for the compliment though


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *vuitton*! I read your post and thought the dress was from Nordies!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ looking at the dress, it does look like it could be more expensive from a store like that. you'd never know that i paid what i did for it. it's very well made and the material is really satin-y and soft. i was more than excited when i put it on and it didn't look stupid. i always question whether i can pull off noticeable embelishments like that but this dress was just right  like i said, now i want to go buy it in black. lol.


----------



## surlygirl

you should, *vuitton*! it looks great on you!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks!


----------



## Aniski

Vuitton, you look amazing!!  Love your dress!


----------



## Blueberry12

*Vuittonamour* , you look great!

The dress is very cute!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks everyone


----------



## cts900

Thanks my sweet *crazzee!*
*roussel*: I love the look.  Your color combos are amazing.  You look fab, woman!
*vuitton*: You and your man look lovely together.


----------



## NANI1972

Roussel - Love the look! Your pink Ron rons are fab.

Vuitton -  Gawd, you look beautiful.

cts - you always pull of your outfits very well.

All of you ladies always look so great.

Someday I'll post in this thread, I need to get a full length mirror!


----------



## vuittonamour

awh you ladies are too sweet  thank you


----------



## ringing_phone

Thanks *elf! 

*
*ericanjensen*- love your top and of course the pigalles!
*Blueberry-* great casual outfits!
*lula-*  over both pairs!
*cts-* your hp's are so cheerful and summery!
*Blueberry-* what is the name of the bronze wedges you are wearing with the blue maxi dress?
*Theren-* great outfits!  I really like the print on the first dress!  And I LOVE the Coquines!!
*roussel*- the pink Ron Rons look amazing on you!
*vuitton-* you look fantastic!  That dress is very pretty!


----------



## ringing_phone

My work OOTD:

Marron Glace Ron Rons
Banana Republic dress
Jacob cardigan
Banana Republic belt


----------



## Souzie

Everyone looks great!!!

Out and about in the Satrinxas..


----------



## Aniski

Ringing - love the outfit!
Xsouzie - looking good!


----------



## BellaShoes

ringing_phone said:


> My work OOTD:
> 
> Marron Glace Ron Rons
> Banana Republic dress
> Jacob cardigan
> Banana Republic belt



Perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

xsouzie said:


> Everyone looks great!!!
> 
> Out and about in the Satrinxas..



Summertime, Summertime, Sum, Sum, Summertime!
You look fantastic!


----------



## mal

Everyone is looking good! *Theren *I LOVE the third outfit especially 
*Vuitton*, you guys look so nice!
*Roussel*, love the outfit and the Ron Rons on you


----------



## Theren

Thank you ladies so much...


----------



## roussel

Thank you vuitton, Blueberry12, kittenslingerie, crazzee_shopper, surlygirl, cts900, NANI1972, ringing_phone!



mal said:


> *Roussel*, love the outfit and the Ron Rons on you



Thanks mal! I'm so glad they are comfy, lasted me 4 hours of standing and walking around.  I need more ron rons...

vuitton i love that dress!  perfect matching with the black CLs.  you should post pics of the other colors too.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*roussel- *you look great, love the pink ron rons!

*vuitton- *you look gorgeous! love that dress and I NEED Lady Claudes!!!

*ringing- *great outfit!

*xsouzie- *so cute!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh Wow! I left this forum for a week and I missed so many great outfits! Everybody looks so beautiful!!


----------



## Tenley10

*Vuitton* - I loved your dress, so I had to find it online... I found this, which is super similar!  Hmmmm now I just need the occassion... 
http://www.lulus.com/products/i-feel-pretty-dress-in-white/22543.html


----------



## phiphi

*ringing* love your outfit - perfect and stylish!!
great summer outfit *xsousie*!


----------



## peachy pink

ringing_phone said:


> My work OOTD:
> 
> Marron Glace Ron Rons
> Banana Republic dress
> Jacob cardigan
> Banana Republic belt


Wow!! Absolutely gorgeous!


xsouzie said:


> Everyone looks great!!!
> 
> Out and about in the Satrinxas..


Very cute!!!

I got my prom dress today and got so excited I had to try my outfit!
Ignore my hair and my make up!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Out for a friends graduation. Juicy dress with jcrew flower belt and desert python pigalle


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *peachy and NYC*, you are both women after my own heart!  LV + CL = perfection!


----------



## vuittonamour

wow, thanks everyone 

NYCgirly you look great! 

and tenley...if i didn't know better, you're right, that's the same dress. i found that site a while ago but haven't checked it out lately. that's the white one, mine is champagne. it came in bright pink, bright blue, and black too. did you buy it???


----------



## vuittonamour

oh and i did a search and saw they also have it in the bright blue and a light pink i hadn't seen before. i might just go see if i can find it in black, i really love it!


----------



## LornaLou

*Peachy Pink* your prom dress is stunning! It's my favourite colour and it looks amazing on you!

*NYCGIRLY* I love your outfit! I love the background too, you look beautiful.


----------



## LornaLou

I finally wore my Clic Clac 120 booties out for the first time


----------



## Tenley10

I didn't get that dress, I ended up with the Dutch Picinic Dress instead, figured it was more casual... I dont have many dress up events   DBF needs to take me out more!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Gorgeous *Lorna*!  Love that jacket, very stylish!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *aniski*, *bellashoes*, *dezynrbaglaydee*, *phiphi* and *peachy pink*


----------



## vuittonamour

Tenley10 said:


> I didn't get that dress, I ended up with the Dutch Picinic Dress instead, figured it was more casual... I dont have many dress up events  DBF needs to take me out more!


 
awh, oh well  my store still has all the colors and i came real close to buying it in black tonight as well but i didn't. i figured i would have to have it tailored too and that i already have it in champagne, but i do love it 

i don't have many dress up events either. if i get a job working in events though i probably will. so i am hoping for that


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lorna- *you look so great!!!

*nyc- *such a fab outfit!!!

*peachy- *so exciting love the color!!


----------



## clothingguru

You ladies all look SOOO fabulous!!! SO SO fabulous!!!!! wow! Love it!


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone looks so chic!  I love all the looks! 

Here I am in my Outnet $1 score, DVF dress and Tigresse wedges.  

Sorry for the poor BB pic and for taking the pic in the bathroom.


----------



## sassyphoenix

*jancedtif* - OMG, $1 DVF, can I come shopping with you??   Fab outfit and quite the steal.


----------



## surlygirl

*jan *- perfection! love the dress with the leopard tigresse. you look gorgeous!


----------



## brintee

*Jan*, the dress is FABULOUS!  You are making me want to bust out my Tigresse!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jan!* I  the combo!  You are looking HOT woman!  Can I say that I am insanely jealous of your $1 DVF and your Tigresse!


----------



## phiphi

you are gorgeous *jan*!!! what a great score with the $1 DVF!!! love the tigresse!!


----------



## Alice1979

*jan*, you look perfect. What a great score on the dress, and the tigresse are gorgeous on you.


----------



## Blueberry12

Prada dress , Jimmy Choo bag , Watersnake Altadamas:


----------



## Blueberry12

*Lorna* - lovely outfit!

*Nyc *- Very pretty!

*Peachy*- You look great!

*Jan * - Cute dress and lovely CL`s!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx *Ringing_phone*.

You look fab too!


----------



## Blueberry12

*Xsouzie*- Very cute outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

ringing_phone said:


> *Blueberry-* what is the name of the bronze wedges you are wearing with the blue maxi dress?


 


They are the Hatchetsoup 70 Ayers Wedges in Bronze.


Dita von Teese has them in Black.


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you ladies


----------



## cts900

Thanks so much, *nani* !
*ringing*: Thanks, love.  You can never make a mistake in pink!  And I love, love, love the marron glace Ron Rons.  One of my favorite CL colors EVER!
*xsouzie*: Smokin' hot!!!!!!!!
*peachy*: That dress is a show stopper.  Great choice .
*NYCG*: Just perfect.
*Lorna*: I love the flower in your hair.  So feminine.  
*jan*: That dress is _gorgeous_ (and I always take my photos in the bathroom ).
*Blue*: You always look like a million bucks.  

I have been breaking out all my older styles and I am so happy that I have.  These Bruges are still one of my favorite CLs ever for work.  They are just amazingly comfy!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *blueberry12* and *cts900* 

You both look great as well!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Cts900.

You look great too.

I like the purple sweater with the black shoes & dress.


----------



## clothingguru

*blueberry*:You look phenominal as always chicky! LOVE those AD's!!!! 
*cts: *Well you know what im going to say....as always...you look spectacular! Loving the outfit darlin!  What a well put together mommy . P.s. Love purple!!!
*janced:* Very nicely put together chicky! 
*lorna:* Love the clic clac booties! They are so cute with your ensemble!!
*NYCgirl: * you look splended my dear! So cheery! So cute with your LV bag and Cl's! 
*peachy*: Cute dress! Love the cl's!  Very nice! 
*xsousie:* Never seen these before on someone...they look great! Perfect outfit for them! 
*ringing:* You look so great! 
*vuitton:* OMG love the dress and the shoes and you look beatific with DBFl! 
*roussel:* You are always so well out together luv! I love your pink ron rons!  So dreamy! You look great! 
*theren*: Love all the outfits! you look spectacular love! Loving all the cl's! 


OMG i hope i didnt miss anyone!!!!! eek!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *Sassyphoenix*!  The Outnet sale was crazy!  I was *extremely* blessed and  lucky too. I hope they do it again next year!

Thank you* Surly, brin, Duke, phi, Alice, clothingguru*!  You ladies are too sweet! 

Thank you *Blueberry and cts900*!  You both look insanely beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!

*LornaLou* I love your outfit!

All you tigresse owners, it's time to bust them out!  How I wish I could have gotten the zebra ones too!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

omg...so many gorgeous outfits...

I apologize about not commenting on everyone but you ladies all look great!!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous as usual ladies!

*cts* - love the dress! it looks great on you & the sweater, too!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *clothingguru*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jance- *love the dvf!!!

*blueberry- *love your dress and the ADs!!!

*cts- *lovely outfit!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking gorgeous per usual *blueberry!* 

*cts* you are killing me softly with all of these fabulous outfits, woman! I am in  with that cardigan.  I think I might need that....


----------



## cts900

Thank you *xsouzie, cg, jan, crazzee, surly, dez*, and *duke*!

Having beautiful women compliment you is a nice way to end the day :kiss:.

*CG*: You are so sweet, love. Honestly, if I were not working, I would be in sweats.  I do not know how all the fabulous moms in here look so incredible _all the time_.  
*surly*: Thank you so much.  The dress has a really pretty ruffle detail at the neckline that does not show up well in my cruddy photo.  I love it!
*duke*: You are awesome.  I have had the cardi forever but rarely wear it because I want it to last forever.  It is just a Target-buy but it is one of my favorite things!


----------



## mal

*cts*, that outfit looks really great!


----------



## vuittonamour

love your purple cardi *cts*!

here's one i snapped last night. trying out a new "romper" i bought but i ultimately decided against it. it looked cute but it fit a little loose up top (which would mean trying to keep it up all the time, i figured i'd just be uncomfortable and never wear it). it went back today for a skirt that i can save for my future job. so, more practical i guess but it was worth a shot 

denim romper with tan belt, tan kid yolanda with stacked heel and platform, louis vuitton vavin PM.


----------



## cindy74

^^^^i love it !!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Clothingguru, Jancedtif, Dukeprincess , Dezynrbaglaydee!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely oufit *Vuitton*   !


----------



## LornaLou

Love it Vuittonamour! You look great


----------



## Blueberry12

Dress from a Swedish store called Tessie and New Simples in Lilac:


----------



## cindy74

Wow totaly love the lilac simples !!!! Where did you get them ?


----------



## surlygirl

so pretty, *blueberry*!


----------



## phiphi

wow, *cts*! please keep the fabulous outfits coming! you look fantastic!!
great outfits *vuitton & blueberry*!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks *cindy*, *lorna*, *blueberry*, and* phi*!  

blueberry the lilac simples are so pretty with that!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*vuitton* - gorgeous!

*blue* - i am sooo drooling over your lilacs!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous outfits *VA and Blueberry!*


----------



## Blueberry12

cindy74 said:


> Wow totaly love the lilac simples !!!! Where did you get them ?


 





From Ebay.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Surlygirl, Vuittonamour, Phiphi , Dukeprincess , Crazzee_shopper !!!


----------



## Lil-Fashionista

You ladies all look so gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Blueberry I love the dress! It's so feminine and pretty, it matches the lilac new simples perfectly, which are gorgeous by the way


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *mal, vuitton*, and sweet *phi*!

*vuitton*, I think you look fab, but I do not like anything ill-sitting so I understand teh return.

*blue*: The lilac new simples are TDF!!!!!!


----------



## elfgirl

I'm going to be bad and post and run, but I wanted to share this on my way out the door, 'cause I'm taking my new Piggies on their first outing!

BR jacket
Gap tee
Kasil jeans
Silver/Black Piggies!


----------



## roussel

Cute outfit Elf! I love your jacket


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*ELF* - SMOKIN!!! sheesh is it hot in here??!! *fanning*


----------



## surlygirl

very rocker chic, *elf*! love it.


----------



## mal

*Elf!!* You're talkin' my language  SMOKIN' outfit!!!
*blueberry,* the Lilac Simples,


----------



## cts900

you look wonderful, *elf*!  the new piggies are made for you.....


----------



## compulsive

*L*, you are smokin' woman!!! & I see you got the piggies


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ok ladies...my weekend has official started.

Here is my road trip ensemble as we head off to la la land.

BCBG top, BR capris, graffiti flats (there's a pair on D&S that's currently $50  )

and my newest addition ...CL Ironica tote circa 2007.


----------



## Pursepushin

Love your style, Missy Elf. Lookin Hot!




elfgirl said:


> I'm going to be bad and post and run, but I wanted to share this on my way out the door, 'cause I'm taking my new Piggies on their first outing!
> 
> BR jacket
> Gap tee
> Kasil jeans
> Silver/Black Piggies!


----------



## mal

*crazzee*- fantastic!! That tote though... 
OK, *elf*- I searched your thread... now I am forced to come out with it  When/where did you get the Pigalles!?


----------



## compulsive

^ She got them from Miami like a week ago


----------



## AriCakes

Today's outfit! (My boyfriend graduates tonight  ):

7 for All Mankind jeans
Free People poncho
Watersnake Decolletes






(Please excuse the messy room and mirror!)


----------



## Blueberry12

LornaLou said:


> Blueberry I love the dress! It's so feminine and pretty, it matches the lilac new simples perfectly, which are gorgeous by the way


 

Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely outfit *Elfgirl* !


----------



## Blueberry12

AriCakes said:


> Today's outfit! (My boyfriend graduates tonight  ):
> 
> 7 for All Mankind jeans
> Free People poncho
> Watersnake Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please excuse the messy room and mirror!)


 



Cute outfit!


I love the CL´s!


----------



## elfgirl

mal said:


> *crazzee*- fantastic!! That tote though...
> OK, *elf*- I searched your thread... now I am forced to come out with it  When/where did you get the Pigalles!?



LOL! Like *V* said, I ordered them from Miami on Wednesday.  Miami has them in the 120s, Horatio or Madison has them in the 100s.


----------



## Blueberry12

crazzee_shopper said:


> ok ladies...my weekend has official started.
> 
> Here is my road trip ensemble as we head off to la la land.
> 
> BCBG top, BR capris, graffiti flats (there's a pair on D&S that's currently $50  )
> 
> and my newest addition ...CL Ironica tote circa 2007.


 


You look so pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Cts900 & Mal!


----------



## elfgirl

Thank you *roussel*, *crazee*, *surly*, *mal*, *cts*, *V*, *purse *& *blueberry*!


----------



## cts900

^^
*crazzee* and *aricakes*, you ladies both look fantastic.  I love the casual chic.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great outift *crazzee*!


----------



## mal

compulsive said:


> ^ She got them from Miami like a week ago


LALALALALALALALALA ush:ush:ush:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*vuitton- *great outfit!!

*blue- *such a cute outfit and I love the lilac simples!!!

*elf- *you look so HOT! 

*crazzee- *great spring outfit!

*ari- *cute outfit!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks everyone  

looking good *elf*, *crazzee*, and *ari*!!!

here's what i wore to dinner tonight to the capital grille. lol it kinda looks like something i might wear for work but the white top is actually a really shiny satin so i think that helped dress it up.





​
white satin top from macy's
black skirt from VS
rosette belt from a cheap store here
louis vuitton black satin mini alma
black patent bianca


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *elf* I am in love with those shoes!  And you already know how I feel about that blazer...

*aricakes* I am coming for your watersnake Decs!  I am in 

Nice outfit *crazzee!*

*VA* You look great, and Capital Grille is a nice place, I take clients there often.


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks  and they were a bit "off" tonight, duke. while everything was cooked right, my mom and dad's steaks came out rather cold (haha i guess you could kind of call us "steak connoisseurs") we go there often, we have a wine locker there, and we've been there when it's been great, and other times just so so. i find flemings to be a BIT more consistent. still good, nonetheless, and i have yet to try the one in DC which is where i know it started.


----------



## vuittonamour

crazzee_shopper said:


> ok ladies...my weekend has official started.
> 
> Here is my road trip ensemble as we head off to la la land.
> 
> BCBG top, BR capris, graffiti flats (there's a pair on D&S that's currently $50  )
> 
> and my newest addition ...CL Ironica tote circa 2007.



at it again, i see, missy. lol. i guess i will have to wait to see the newest purchase as well 

is this tote one of the three other's??


----------



## AriCakes

Thanks everyone! I'll be wearing another CL outfit tomorrow(today  ) for his graduation party.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Elf, looking gorgeous as usual!  and those pigalles...I DIE! 

Aricakes, SO cute!! Love the watersnake! (congrats to your bf!)

crazzee, adorable  Love the yellow pants!

VA, love your style- you look lovely!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks LL  i feel like a lot of my stuff was boring, so i have begun the transformation  lots of new stuff in my closet, and the fall/winter overhaul will begin once the stores start getting fall stuffs!


----------



## clothingguru

elf: Loving the new piggies! The outfit looks so good with them! Very nicely put together you look great! 
blueberry: Love the lavender Cls with your dress! 
crazzee: Oh i  those graffiti flats! You look great! 
ari: Love the decolletes with your outfit! 
vuitton: You look great! Love the top!


----------



## immashoesaddict

AriCakes said:


> Today's outfit! (My boyfriend graduates tonight  ):
> 
> 7 for All Mankind jeans
> Free People poncho
> Watersnake Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please excuse the messy room and mirror!)


 

The more i see them the more i want them


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Clothingguru & Dezynrbaglaydee!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely outfit *Vuitton*!


----------



## elfgirl

mal said:


> LALALALALALALALALA ush:ush:ush:



They're only $895.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Vuitton*, you look FABULOUS! May I ask which VS skirt you are wearing?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Elf*! How did I miss your pigalles! You looked great, I hope you had a fabulous first outing.


----------



## elfgirl

*crazee*, fantastic road trip outfit! Very relaxed and stylish! (And the new bag is fantastic!)

*Ari*, you are adorable. (Clean your room. )

*dezy*, thank you!

*vuitton*, very simple but chic.  I like it! (I spy your new LV in the background! )  And thank you!

*Duke*, they are so beautiful in person, I cannot tell you.  Thank you!

*LL*, thank you, lovely lady! 

*CG*, thanks!  I really liked the outfit, so it's good to know it works! 

For everyone who's mentioned the jacket (I love it so much!), I got it on sale at BR just a week or so ago.  It's not on the website, but you might find one in store.


----------



## elfgirl

BellaShoes said:


> *Elf*! How did I miss your pigalles! You looked great, I hope you had a fabulous first outing.



Thank you, *Bella*! 

I've been missing things left and right, too.  Too many new shoes! LOL!


----------



## BellaShoes

I know! All our ladies have been on quite the roll in both this thread and the post your CL threads... it's nuts!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Aricakes - the watersnakes are TDF


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed for archiving.

New thread here

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ring-post-your-cl-outfit-pix-here-590818.html


----------

